#ubuntu-de 2011-09-05
<LigH> Guten Morgen.
<LigH> In der "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" bekomme ich ein paar Meldungen, die darauf hinweise, dass evtl. bestimmte Paketquellen nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Mit apt an der Konsole kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus - ließe sich da eine Liste der Warnungen anzeigen, die in der GUI leider nur so durchrauschen?
<LigH> Scheint sich gegeben zu haben, jetzt lief alles durch... waren wohl nur Übersetzungen, die geklemmt haben.
<ice8lue> hallo, kann mir jemand bei einem terminal problem helfen?
<dadrc> Wenn du es beschreibst, könnte man es zumindest probieren
<ice8lue> und zwar: ich habe einen linux server, den ich gerne überwachen möchte, also zumindest cpu und hdd temperatur dauerhaft im auge haben
<ice8lue> in früheren linuxdistributionen hatte man oft im terminal eine art festen frame in dem meinetwegen ein logo oder so angezeigt wurde
<ice8lue> kann man sowas machen und dort aber zB die zwei temperaturen anzeigen?
<koegs> kannst du uns bitte die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in ein nopaste geben?
<koegs> ,nopaste? ice8lue
<shetlandpony> ice8lue: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<ice8lue> oder eine andere möglichkeit, die Bash anzeige so umschreiben, dass der prompt meinetwegen so aussieht: "CPU: xx°C HDD: yy°C | user@rechner: ..."
<ice8lue> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/470530/
<LetoThe2nd> ice8lue: du kannst dir z.b. mal die profiles von byobu ansehen, die kann man zu so etwas überreden.
<LetoThe2nd> hat auch den vorteil, dass mans nicht schon beim einloggen an der backe hat, sondern erst bei der session-übernahme.
 * sash_ votes for munin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Munin
<LetoThe2nd> oder siehe sash_, das ist dann natürlich eine ernsthafte lösung und kein spielzeug.
<ice8lue> okay, ich lese mich mal rein
<ice8lue> funktioniert byobu auch über ssh zugriff, zB putty?
<LetoThe2nd> ,byobu? ice8lue, warum nicht, ist ja effektiv nur n screen-script
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber byobu
<LetoThe2nd> ice8lue, warum nicht, ist ja effektiv nur n screen-script
<sash_> ice8lue: Ich würde beinahe wetten, dass du dir da keine Gedanken mehr drum machst, wenn du die Ergebnisse von munin siehst. Noch dazu ist es wirklich einfach und schnell eingerichtet.
<LetoThe2nd> ice8lue: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/byobu
<ice8lue> klasse, byobu war ein guter tipp =) munin liefert zwar weit mehr daten, ist aber für mich zu einfachen überwachung zu überladen (was tiefgreifende statistiken angeht haben wir bereits was)
<ice8lue> danke  =)
<xharx> wie kann ich dateisystem überprüfen. mit sudo touch /forcefsk gehts irgendwie nicht
<xharx> ich bin beim grafischen anmelden in einer endlosschleife
<LetoThe2nd> xharx: liegt aber selten am fs dann.
<LetoThe2nd> xharx: eher mal .xsession-errors anschauen.
<LetoThe2nd> xharx: geht auch gut von nem livesystem aus, genauso wie ein fsck :-)
<dadrc> Der Notify-OSD-Daemon legt ja im ~/.cache 'ne Log-Datei mit alten Benachrichtigungen an, gibt's das auch für den xfce4-notifyd? Find irgendwie nichts dazu.
<dadrc> xubuntu 11.04, falls 'nen Unterschied macht
<ivadnam> hey - ich habe eine ssh-Verbindung auf dem CLI zu einem Rechner bei der es keinen Time-Out gibt, die ssh-Verbindung auf den Ordnerzugriff unter Nautilus dagegen bricht nach ca. 15 min ohne Aktiviät ab. Woran kann das liegen?
<xsdaf778> hab unter ubuntu 8.04 pdftk installiert aber bekomme http://pastebin.com/jEFx7KUC  was kann ich tun? neueste java version hab ich bereits probiert.
<thomas001> Hallo, ich kann via Bluetooth dateien von meinem Laptop an mein Handy schicken, andersherum geht es allerdings nicht, es erscheint sofort am telefon dass der laptop die operation ablehnt..das pairing ist korrekt. jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<baccenfutter> kann icheigentlich mit einem life USB und gparted zuverlaessig eine NTFS partition resizen?
<baccenfutter> oder zerhaut es mir dann die windows installation?
<LetoThe2nd> baccenfutter: wenn du backups hast, geht es zuverlässig.
<baccenfutter> so murphy maessig, ja?
<LetoThe2nd> baccenfutter: nein, gparted hat schon seit V0.13 einen eingebauten backupdetektor. wenn die backups aktuell und valide sind, funktioniert es. ansonsten vernichtet es sämtliche verwertbaren datenbestände.
<dreamer2> hallo zusammen, ich hätte eine kleine Frage :) ich habe eine mit luks verschlüsselte persistente Installation auf meinem USB stick (512 schlüssellänge / 30mb read /10 mb write) ... jedoch ist Läuft das ganze nicht flüssig... Daher die Frage: könnte es daran liegen das ich ext4 verwendet habe oder einfach nur die schlüssellänge?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamer2: vmtl. liegts schlicht an der kombination aus usb und verschlüsselung, ausser dein rechner ist extrem schwach (netbook oder so was). usb ist generell ein bottleneck, und durch verschlüsselung wird der random access-aufwand noch einmal deutlich grösser.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: usb als flaschenhals kann ich in dem szenario nicht wirklich bestätigen
<dreamer2> ja jedoch habe ich bereits gelesen das es bei anderen flüssig läuft :) ich war mir jetzt nur im nachhinein nicht sicher ob die ext4 wirklich ne gute idee für den stick ist :) oder ob ich eher ext3 nehmen sollte
<dAnjou> dreamer2: das sollte wenig ausschlaggebend sein
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ich korrigiere mich: s/usb/usb-sticks sind generell/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: dreamer2: vmtl. liegts schlicht an der kombination aus usb-sticks sind generell und verschlüsselung, ausser dein rechner ist extrem schwach (netbook oder so was). usb ist generell ein bottleneck, und durch verschlüsselung wird der random access-aufwand noch einmal deutlich grösser.
<dreamer2> Ansich hat der Stick mit 16 GB und 30 MB lesen / 10 MB schreiben eigentlich eine gute performance (für usb) ^^
<LetoThe2nd> dreamer2: ja, und im vergleich zu ner echten festplatte völlig schwach. ergo: stick = bottleneck.
<dreamer2> ja weis auch das eine richtige festplatte deutlich schneller ist
<dreamer2> was ich jedoch ausschließen kann ist das es am rechner selbst liegt denn die schwache performance tritt auch auf meinem großen rechner auf
<sdx23> in der Tat sollte man für USB-Sticks etwas ohne journal nehmen, demnach dann sogar am ehrsten ext2. Dass sich das stark auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirkt bezweifle ich aber.
<LetoThe2nd> das FS würde ich auch als schuldigen aussen vor lassen.
<dAnjou> dreamer2: analysier alles und schreib n paper
<dreamer2> sdx23 habe das logging rausgenommen
<dreamer2> <- eben ma afk :)
<sdx23> nebenbei sagt "30 MB lesen / 10 MB schreiben" nur etwas über sequentielle Operationen aus, IOPS wirkt sich ebenfalls aus. Insofern: Falls nicht jemand exakt den gleichen Stick verwendet wie du, kannst du das nicht vergleichen.
<f31n> ach leute mich nervt mein rhyembox ... :( "(rhythmbox:18909): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `str != NULL' failed" hängt sich bei einigen lieder immer wieder auf mit der fehlermeldung, wobei es normale mp3 sind
<sdx23> f31n: schon in launchpad nach dem fehler gesucht?
<f31n> in google und zu nichts gekommen die errormessage von rythmbox ist btw auch nicht immer ident also die 18909
<f31n> okay bug reportet @ launchpad aber keine solution ... thx
<xharx> ich habe ein problem mit grafischem login,sitze in endlossschleife fest. unter anderem user komme ich aber rein. wie fixe ich das 
<dadrc> xharx, guck dir mal die .xsession-errors an, da wird wahrscheinlich was zum Fehler drinstehen
<xharx> ok...
<dadrc> Sollte im Home-Verzeichnis von dem User liegen, der die Probleme hat
<dadrc> Pack die Datei mal in 'nen Pastebin, dann können wir uns das angucken
<LetoThe2nd> 10:35 <+LetoThe2nd> xharx: eher mal .xsession-errors anschauen.
<LetoThe2nd> (schön, wenn die leute aufmerksam zuhören)
<xharx> dort finde ich, dass die datei .ICEauthority ein- ausgabefehler hat. die ist in dem betroffenen user auch 0 byte groß. löschen? 
<LetoThe2nd> wem gehört sie, welche rechte?
<xharx> die gehört dem betroffenen user. auf der konsole kann ich den einloggen
<xharx> lesen und schreiben. sonst hat da keiner rechte
<LetoThe2nd> das sollte aber dann passen, IMHO.
<LetoThe2nd> xharx: weil du heute früh so überzeugt nach fsck gefragt hast - gibts in dem zusammenhang details über die disk, die wir wissen sollten?
<xharx> problem gelöst, danke
<LetoThe2nd> xharx: und sagst du uns jetzt auch noch wie? so, hilfe für nachfolgende genearationen und so?
<xharx> LetoThe2nd: ich hatte gelesen, dass die endlosschleife mit zu geringem speicherplatz zusammnehängen kann (im wiki). die platte hat aber noch gigaweise platz, deshalb wollte ich testen
<xharx> ich habe die datei .ICEauthority umbenannt
<LetoThe2nd> xharx: nicht deine gedankengänge, sondern die lösung.
<xharx> hatte dieses Problem schon öfter
<xharx> der user ist ein bei der installation von xubuntu verschlüsselter user
<LetoThe2nd> xharx: magst du mir bitte noch kurz lsb_release -a in ein pastebin legen, damit ich das problem geistig irgendwie verorten kann?
<xharx> mach ich, dauert einen moment
<min22> der x server hat sich gerade aus unerklärlichen gründen neu gestartet, in welcher log datei kann ich nachsehen was los war?
<xharx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682510/
<LetoThe2nd> xharx: thx.
<LetoThe2nd> min22: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors
<min22> thx 
<nahab> mein ubuntu 11.4 stürzt ständig ab, kann das von einem programm kommen oder an  dem netzwerktreiber liegen ?
<dadrc> ,wf? nahab 
<shetlandpony> nahab: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<nahab> dadrc, wf?...was heisst das???... also ich sürfe meistens  und aufeinmal wird mein Bildschirm schwarz und ubuntu schreibt in einer schnelligkeit das man es nicht lesen kann mehrere seiten irgendwas, nachdem er einige Seiten auf dem Schwarzen Bildschirm geschrieben hat, bleibt er stehen  und ich kann leider nicht kopieren was da steht auf jedenfall komme ich nicht mehr in Ubuntu rein und muß neu starten
<dadrc> nahab, das wf war nur der Befehl an den Bot, dir die Erklärung zukommen zu lassen
<nahab> aso
<dAnjou> vllt. sollte man dem bot solche befehle in ein query zukommen lassen .. aber das is eher OT
<dAnjou> *einem
<dadrc> Allerdings.
<dadrc> nahab, Ubuntu loggt sowas mit. Nach dem Neustart einmal die ~/.xsession-errors.old und /var/log/Xorg.1.log sichern
<k1l> nahab: schau mal in die logs (oder nopaste sie) ob die was aussagen. ausserdem sind da noch weitere offene fragen: welches ubuntu? z.b.
<dadrc> Darin sollte sich was zur Ursache finden
<nahab> 11.4 hab ich aber geschrieben
<nahab> wäre dankbar wenn ihr mal kurz beschreibt, wie ich das mit ( ~/.xsession-errors.old und /var/log/Xorg.1.log) machen muß
<k1l> nahab: am einfachsten pastebinit installieren und besagte dateien damit hochladen und dann den link hier her
<k1l> ,pastebinit? nahab 
<shetlandpony> nahab, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nahab> also ich installiere jetzt mit  sudo apt-get install pastebinit und was muß ich dann machen?
<dAnjou> steht auch da
<nahab> blöde frage wo finde ich dann pastebinit
<nahab> ?
<dAnjou> nahab: das ist ein kommandozeilenbefehl
<nahab> ok ich habs installiert und nun?
<dAnjou> terminal aufmachen und dann: pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors.old
<dAnjou> und: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<dadrc> Jedenfalls, wenn der Fehler gerade aufgetreten ist 
<nahab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682545/
<nahab> und
<nahab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682546/
<nahab> scheint irgendwas mit screenlets zu sein - oder?
<dadrc> nahab, wann ist der Fehler das letzte Mal aufgetreten? Die Logs sind wie gesagt nur interessant, wenn sie vom Neustart nach einem Fehler stammen
<nahab> das letzte mal 2 min nacdem ich hier in den chat kam
<nahab> sorry 2 min vorher meinte ich
<dadrc> Dann hast du den Rechner neugestartet und das sind die Logs davon? Gut.
<nahab> ich gehe mal davon aus das die das sind :-)
<dadrc> Ist der Fehler durch irgendwas reproduzierbar?
<nahab> dadrc,  wie meinste das jetzt?
<nahab> wie gesagt ich surfe meist mir chromium
<dadrc> Naja, machst du immer das Gleiche, wenn es passiert? Die Logs sehen erstmal nicht schlimm aus, AWN haut immer eine Menge Zeugs in die Logs
<nahab> mir=mit
<k1l> vlt wäre noch dmesg.0 oder syslog interessant um zu sehen was da den neustart verursacht
<nahab> was halt auch oft passiert ist, das mein internet meist raus fliegt  (ich habe einen Fritz usb wlan (bei hama  usb lan ist das genauso
<dadrc> Mir fällt nur eins auf: Wieso versucht der Kernel, fglrx zu laden?
<nahab> dadrc,  naja sagt mir als laie ja eh nichts :-)
<Salamander1986> sagt mal, nen Ding, was man in den ExpressCard Schlitz schiebt und was da 4 US Busse hat, das wird auch im laufenden Betrieb sofort von Ubuntu erkannt und ist dann funktional, wenn ich es reinstecke? (Jedenfalls bei nem aktuellen Ubuntu meine ich)
<nahab> was ist das "fglrx"?
<dadrc> nahab, ein Treiber für ATI-Karten, aber erstmal nicht so wichtig.
<dadrc> Aber erstmal: /var/log/dmesg.0 und /var/log/syslog.1 bitte
<Salamander1986> nahab, das ist glaube ich nen 3D Treiber oder so. Jedenfalls nen proprietäres Teil mit dem irgendwie alles toller und besser sein soll. Aber jedenfalls Gnome 2 bei mir mit den offenen Treibern auch super.
<nahab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682549/
<nahab> und 
<nahab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682551
<dadrc> Auch nichts verdächtiges
<k1l> nahab: wann war der letzte restart?
<nahab> k1l, wie gesagt etwa 2 minuten bevor ich hier das erste mal geschrieben habe
<dadrc> Ach ja, Salamander1986: Genaue Typenbezeichnung von dem "Ding" wäre schon hilfreich
<sysdef> dadrc: s/Ding/Teil/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that dadrc meant: Ach ja, Salamander1986: Genaue Typenbezeichnung von dem "Teil" wäre schon hilfreich
<dadrc> Er hat damit angefangen... aber ich glaub, die sprachlichen Feinheiten sollten wir nicht hier diskutieren ;)
<nahab> dadrc,  KANN ES SEIN, DAS DER USB STICK NICHT SO VIEL DATEN AUF EINMAL VERARBEITEN KANN UND DESWEGEN ABSTÜRZT?
<dadrc> eh, weniger Caps, bitte.
<nahab> sorry für großschrift
<dadrc> Möglich ist fast alles, aber ohne Fehlermeldung raten wir nur ins Blaue.
<nahab> also was ratest du mir soll ich beim nächsten mal machen, wenn das wieder passiert?
<dadrc> Ist 'ne gute Frage
<Salamander1986> dadrc, meinst Du den Grafiktreiber oder ExpressCard Gerät?
<dadrc> Salamander1986, das ExpressCard-Gerät
<nahab> dadrc,  aber an den treiber den der kernel immer installieren will kann es nicht liegen?
<dadrc> nein, dann hättest du kein Bild
<dadrc> argh -- wichtiges Telefonat, ich muss los.
<dadrc> Tut mir leid.
<nahab> dadrc,  hmm ok dfanke
<nahab> #meine danke
<dadrc> nahab, Foto machen, wenn's geht.
<Salamander1986> dadrc, http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001MYBEEY/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000ZKRGBQ&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0VDS3G2N0TGX64D9DA96
<shetlandpony> Salamander1986's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zrcbue | Hama ExpressCard USB 2.0 Hub 4-fach: Amazon.de: Computer   Zubehör
<dadrc> Sorry nochmal.
<nahab> kann ich ja nicht wenn der bildschirm schwarz ist oder doch?
<k1l> Salamander1986: schau mal in die hcl ob da was bekannt ist
<k1l> ,hcl? Salamander1986 
<shetlandpony> Salamander1986: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<nahab> mom kann man bilder hier auch irgendwie  pasten?
<k1l> nahab: nimm einfach einen bilder hoster deiner wahl
<nahab> k1l,   biete mir mal einen an
<k1l> imageshack.us , die gibts wie sand am meer. such dir halt einen aus
<[eXception]> Hallo
<[eXception]> habe ein Problem: /opt/cisco/vpn/bin/vpnagentd: No such file or directory obwohl die Datei vorhanden ist.... woher könnte das rühren?
<alamar> [eXception]: was gibt diese meldung aus? wie verfizierst du dass die datei da ist? 
<[eXception]> alamar: ein script was diese datei aufruft, aber ich kanns auch in der shell direkt aufrufen.. mit selmem ergebnis
<[eXception]> ll /opt/cisco/vpn/bin/vpnagentd
<[eXception]> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 1387556 2011-09-05 15:40 /opt/cisco/vpn/bin/vpnagentd
<alamar>  und wenn du /op/cisco.../vpnagentd aufrufst kommt die meldung? dann ruf mal file /opt../vpnagentd auf (mit dem passendem pfad natürlich)
<[eXception]> ah ok gelöst
<[eXception]> installing ia32-libs then try cisco again
<alamar> deswegen die frage mit file ;) 
<UE--> Hi, ich habe ein Problem nach der Änderung meiner ID. Sonst konnte ich immer in Nautlius die Partitionen anklicken und sie wurden gemountet. Jetzt werden sie gemountet. Root kann sie sehen. Aber für den Benutzer verschwindet die Partion.
<UE--> Nach einem umount taucht sie wieder auf
<ppq> UE--: welche ID meinst du? die UUID des dateisystems oder die UID deines nutzers?
<ppq> oder womöglich noch was anderes?
<UE--> Die des Bentnutzers. ICh wollte auf mehreren System die gleiche ID haben
<UE--> von 1005 auf 1002
<ppq> ah, ok. was sagt 'groups'?
<ppq> (als user ausgeführt, natürlich)
<ppq> und hast du nen fstab eintrag dafür angelegt? wenn ja: 'pastebinit /etc/fstab'
<UE--> uwe adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<UE--> Ich habe keine fstab eintrag gemacht und auch nicht verändert
<ppq> ok. hast du dich danach schon ab- und wieder angemeldet?
<UE--> ja
<UE--> Bei USB-partionen tritt das Problem nicht auf 
<ppq> interessant. beschreib doch mal genau, was passiert, wenn du als nutzer im nautilus auf die nicht gemountete partition klickst
<UE--> Ich habe zwei Platten. Die mit dem BS und dem Home. da klappt alles. Bei der zweiten internen Platte klicke ich im Nautilus auf die Partition. Dann verschwindet der Eintrag in der linken Leiste.
<UE--> Ein Naultilus als Root zeigt dann an, das die Partion geḿountet wurde
<UE--> Bei USB ist alles beim alten.
<UE--> Nach dem umount im Root-Naultius taucht den Eintrag in der Leiste beim User wieder auf.
<ppq> (btw: hoffentlich 'gksu nautilus' und nicht 'sudo nautilus'!)
<ppq> ein 'sudo nautilus' kann nämlich genau solche seltsamen verhaltensänderungen bei X programmen verursachen
<ThreeM> ppq: aus interesse: wieso ist es wichtig gksu und nicht sudo zu verwenden?
<ppq> ThreeM: den genauen grund hab ich noch nicht durchschaut, aber es hat wohl was mit der ~/.Xauthority zu tun
<ppq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11760/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-nautilus-and-sudo-nautilus
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3d3wz68 | security - What is the difference between  gksudo nautilus  and  sudo nautilus ? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<ppq> da ists etwas ausführlicher
<ThreeM> danke
<UE--> Ich habe gksu benutzt. Sonderbar ist, dass ich jetzt festgestellt haeb, das von 7 partionen auf der zweiten Paltte 3 funktionieren
<ppq> UE--: dann mounte die mal manuell im terminal und halt nach fehlermeldungen ausschau
<UE--> Ok Versuche ich
<UE--> Es tritt kein Fehler auf. Mounten muss ich ja als root und der hat keine Probleme
<ppq> UE--: leg doch mal für die betroffenen partitionen fstab-einträge an, mit den mountoptionen "noauto,users", vielleicht bleiben sie dann im nautilus.
<UE--> versuche ich auch mal danke.
<deem> UE--: wie mountest du die partition eigentlich? mit dem root-nautilus und einem doppelklick auf die partition oder mit dem nautilus deines benutzers und einem doppelklick?
<UE--> Ich habe zwei nautilus öffen. Einen vom User . Einen vom root mit gksu. Im User-nautilus habe ich die Leiste Orte (links) geöffnet. Sobald ich auf eine Partion im Usernautilus klicke wird sie norm. gemountet.
<deem> UE--: und wo ist dann das problem?
<deem> UE--: wenn du als user die partition mountest wäre noch die ausgabe von "mount" serh interessant. kannst du die mal bitte in ein nopaste packen?
<deem> ,paste? UE-- 
<shetlandpony> UE--: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<UE--> das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Nachdem ich die ID des Users geändert habe. verschwindet die Partion beim User und ist weg. Nur roor sieht sie noch
<UE--> Hi, shetlandpony, das ist alles selbstgeschrieben!
<deem> ,bot? UE-- 
<shetlandpony> UE--: ich bin ein bot ;p
<UE--> ich auch!!
<deem> -.-
<mgolisch> bist du noch in den entsprechenden gruppen drin?
<deem> UE--: kannst du bitte die ausgabe von "mount" in ein nopaste packen, nachdem du als user die partition gemountet hast?
<jokrebel> .oO( Und _noch_ besser als gksu nautilus wäre IMHO das Nautilus-root-Erweiterung zu nutzen )
<jokrebel> -das +die
<d0lphchrisT> Hi, ich hab gerade ein kleines C-Snippet getestet, das eine Sinuswelle generiert und mit Alsa abspielt. Seltsamer Weise bekomme ich nun nur noch für dieses Programm Audiooutput. Spiele ich Musik über VLC oder Banshee ab ist Stille. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Hier ist das Snippet das ich verwendet habe: http://pastebin.com/x84Z1bRM
<UE--> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/470741/
<deem> UE--: das ist niemals alles.
<mgolisch> d0lphchrisT: vermutlich hat es das audiodevice nicht geschlossen oder so
<mgolisch> d0lphchrisT: hast du sonst irgendwas gemacht?
<d0lphchrisT> das kann gut sein, hatte eine endlosschleife und hab mit ctrl+c beendet
<d0lphchrisT> nein
<UE--> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/470745/
<d0lphchrisT> hab aber auch schon versucht das programm nochmal ohne die schleife ablaufen zu lassen, sodass es geschlossen wird scheint aber nichts zu ändern
<mgolisch> funktioniert aplay noch?
<deem> UE--:  welche davon werden dem user noch angezeigt?
<UE--> Also /dev/sda10 ist das Problemkind
<d0lphchrisT> ne
<d0lphchrisT> keine fehlermeldung, kein ton
<UE--> Alle anderen sind USB und funktionieren
<deem> UE--: eine lustige kennzeichnung deiner platten hast du =) was sagt denn ein "ls -la /media/I-1-5-52-leer" bezüglich der rechte und dem besitzer?
<d0lphchrisT> und das Test-Programm gibt auch nur Output falls ich es mit Root-Rechten starte
<mgolisch> d0lphchrisT: hm probier mal sudo alsa force-reload
<d0lphchrisT> zeigt kein effekt
<UE--> Das sieht so aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/470753/
<mgolisch> fragt sich halt warum sonst nix mehr kommt
<mgolisch> das meiste geht halt ueber pulseaudio
<d0lphchrisT> jo
<mgolisch> das kann sein das es dann nicht mehr geht wenn dein alsa programm das soundevice blockiert
<deem> UE--: ich glaube deine partition verschwindet, weil deine partition unter der id 1000 gemountet wird und da scheint kein user dafür zu existieren. wie hast du denn die id deines users geändert?
<deem> UE--: für sowas brauchst du auch kein sudo. nur mal so am rande
<d0lphchrisT> hab gerade folgendes in der syslog gefunden: pulseaudio[2827]: sink-input.c: Assertion 'tchunk.length > 0' failed at pulsecore/sink-input.c:670, function pa_sink_input_peek(). Aborting.
<d0lphchrisT> hmm google findet nichts dazu
<UE--> Ich habe es mit usermod geändert. Die alte ID ist im Moment nicht vergeben.
<d0lphchrisT> finde es nur merkwürde das nach neustarten das audio-device immer noch blockiert ist
<mgolisch> du hast den pc neu gestartet?
<UE--> Also ist der erste Eintrag fuer das .-Verzeichnis die 1000 problematisch?
<d0lphchrisT> jop und seltsamerweise ist das problem immer noch da
<deem> UE--: das sorgt vermutlich dafür, dass die partition für deinen user verschwindet.
<dadrc> Gibt's eigentlich 'ne Möglichkeit, den Kernel dazu zu kriegen, Keyevents mit 'ner ID >255 zu akzeptieren?
<d0lphchrisT> pulse-audio pakete (die nicht 1000 Abhängigkeiten haben) hab ich auch schon entfernt und nochmal neu installiert und .pulse ordner-gelöscht 
<iqualfragile> lies ihn dir duch und verändere ihn dementsprechend, da das aber ein bereichsüberlauft ist könnte das probleme verursachen
<mgolisch> wenn aplay nicht geht ist irgendwas krum
<mgolisch> das muss gehen wenn deine alsa geraete richtig funktionieren
<UE--> deem: Schönen Dank für Deine Mühe
<d0lphchrisT> starte ich es normal passiert einfach nichts, mit root-rechten bekomm ich "acess denied"
<mgolisch> wenn du was startest?
<d0lphchrisT> aplay
<mgolisch> k
<d0lphchrisT> wenn ich mein TestProgramm starte dann bekomm ich ohne Root-Rechten nen I/O Error und mit Root-Rechten hör ich den Sinus-Ton
<ardalrian> Guten Tag zusammen! :-)
<d0lphchrisT> gibt es ne möglichkeit einfach radikal alsa neu zu installieren? Reinstall hat nichts geholfen und Alsa entfernen geht nicht wegen Abhängigkeit zu xubuntu-desktop
<mgolisch> benuzt irgendwas das sound device?
<d0lphchrisT> meines wissens nach nicht, möglicherweise conky oder firefox
<mgolisch> sudo lsof|grep -E 'snd|pcm'
<d0lphchrisT> pidgin und pulseaudio
<d0lphchrisT> http://pastebin.com/eyG0s9fk
<UE--> deem: ich habe die Partitionen mit der Laufwerksverwaltung formatiert und "Besitz der Platte übernehmen" ausgewählt. Jetzt geht es wieder.
<UE--> Schönen Dank noch mal.
<mgolisch> komisch
<mgolisch> er hat nur das control interface geoeffnet
<mgolisch> pulseaudio muesste auch auf das pcm device zugreifen normal
<d0lphchrisT> hmm pcm device erscheint während mein Sinustongenerator läuft
<d0lphchrisT> und es erscheint auch wenn ich ein Video abspiel, nur hierbei kommt kein ton
<mgolisch> ah okay
<d0lphchrisT> alsamixer ist auch nicht gemuted
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop && sudo alsa force-reload && sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<mgolisch> aber ich glaub das bringt wohl auch nix
<d0lphchrisT> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<mgolisch> /sbin/alsa-utils evtl
<mgolisch> ab 10.4 glaub ich
<d0lphchrisT> k ich schau mal
<mgolisch> ansonsten mal pulseaudio manuell starten da sieht man evtl was sein problem ist
<d0lphchrisT> hmm komisch hab kein programm das alsa-utils heist obwohl ich das paket alsa-utils installiert habe
<d0lphchrisT> vielleicht haben die das bei meiner version entfernt
<d0lphchrisT> pulse-audio --kill und anschließend --start gibt leider nichts von sich
<d0lphchrisT> bei   sudo alsa force-reload  bekomme ich: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/d0lphchrist/.gvfs
<d0lphchrisT> hmm *ratlos*
<d0lphchrisT> auf jeden fall schon mal vielen dank für die Hilfe mgolisch :)
<mgolisch> der hat nen auto respawn
<mgolisch> das muss man deaktivieren
<mgolisch> dann pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -vv
<mgolisch> /etc/pulse/client.conf oder so
<mgolisch> irgendwas mit autorespawn oder so
<mgolisch> weiss nicht mehr genau und hab kein ubuntu am start hier
<d0lphchrisT> ok thx, ich schau mal
<mgolisch> sonst hab ich aber auch keine wirkliche idee
<d0lphchrisT> hab autospawn ausgeschalten und pulse im terminal gestartet, funktioniert leider immer noch nicht :(
<d0lphchrisT> bekomme aber wenn ich was abspiel einmal pro sekunde folgenden terminal-output: http://pastebin.com/X1z1nQQN
<d0lphchrisT> (von pulseaudio)
<d0lphchrisT> btw: kann es sein das mit meiner client.conf was nicht stimmt? http://pastebin.com/7syxESWN
<d0lphchrisT> die sieht so leer aus
<Claas> Hi hab ein kleines Problem und bräuchte Hilfe, will meinen AMD automatisch runtertaken lassen nur irgendwie kriege ich das passende Kernel Modul nicht geladen  sudo modprobe -v powernow-k7 sagt rein gar nichts und unter lsmod ist das modul auch nicht aufgeführt....
<Claas> jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann, / falsch mache?
<mgolisch> d0lphchrisT: hm da steht module-null-sink das ist son dummy sink der mit keiner karte verbunden ist
<mgolisch> sieht der fred deine karte ueberhaupt?
<acidspoon> hi @ll
<jokrebel> Claas: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung - vielleicht kennst Du das ja noch nicht und es hilft Dir. Bei mir klappt das automatisch weshalb ich nicht viel Hintergrundwissen dazu habe.
<d0lphchrisT> ah ok, wie finde ich das raus?
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand einen hardware channel in irc empfehlen?
<mgolisch> mach mal pacmd list in nem neuen terminal
<mgolisch> da muesste er die vorhandenen sinks ausgeben
<mgolisch> acidspoon: #hardware?
<Claas> hab mich ja versucht dadran zu orientieren aber die ganzen infos die die dar von der cpu erhalten die existieren bei mir überhaupt nicht
<Claas> benutzt aber keinen x-server alles über terminal
<acidspoon> und nen deutschen?
<d0lphchrisT> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/z5yM3wmh
<Claas> und dieses "(Scaling-)Governor" ist auch nicht aktiv/ vorhanden
<dadrc> Diskussionen über IRC-Channel bitte im #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<d0lphchrisT> sollte ich nach sinks schauen während ich etwas abspiel?
<Claas> installation von powernowd klappt auch nicht findet das einfach nicht
<d0lphchrisT> http://pastebin.com/BKd4JVJZ pacmd list output während etwas abgespielt wird
<d0lphchrisT> VLC erscheint unter index 4 (module-udev-detect)
<mgolisch> d0lphchrisT: stand da noch irgendwas sonst als du pulseaudio gestartet hast?
<mgolisch> er scheint deine alsa soundkarte nicht automatisch zu erkennen
<d0lphchrisT> http://pastebin.com/givxGxfE das ist alles bis zum starten des vlc's
<mgolisch> d0lphchrisT: was sagt ls /dev/snd
<mgolisch> er bemaengelt das das nicht existiert
<d0lphchrisT> gibt es auf einmal nicht mehr oO
<d0lphchrisT> jop
<mgolisch> gibt aplay -l irgendwas aus?
<mgolisch> zur not mal manuell den treiber laden
<d0lphchrisT> aplay: device_list:240: no soundcards found...
<mgolisch> irgendwie ist wohl der soundtreiber nicht mehr geladen
<mgolisch> :)
<d0lphchrisT> hmm, wie lad ich den manuell?
<d0lphchrisT> brb, bin mal kurz rebooten
<d0lphchrisT> jetzt wird die soundkarte wieder erkannt, das war nur durch das manuelle pulse-audio starten
<mgolisch> aber sound geht trotzdem nicht?
<mgolisch> :)
<d0lphchrisT> jop ^.-
<mgolisch> komisch
<d0lphchrisT> äußerst, vorallem weil mein sinusgenerator mit rootrechten noch sound von sich gibt
<d0lphchrisT> danach aplay gibt ein kurzes knacksen und das wars
<jokrebel> Dann hast Du da vielleicht irgendwelche Rechte auf root verbogen. Warum will man einen Tongenerator überhaupt mit root starten?
<mgolisch> kannt ja mal checken
<mgolisch> aber der kram wird ja von udev angelegt die devices
<mgolisch> die sollte ja nach nem reboot die selben rechte wieder haben
<d0lphchrisT> weil ich ansonsten seltsamerweise keinen zugriff auf die soundkarte bekommen habe
<d0lphchrisT> (ja ich weiß unschön ^^) hmm rechte verbogen, bei welchen Daten könnte das passiert sein? Kenne mich mit Linux nicht so im Detail aus
<d0lphchrisT> oder gar nicht möglich wie mgolisch gerade meinte, da nach Neustart das Problem immer noch besteht?
<mgolisch> ka irgendwas muss es ja gemacht haben
<d0lphchrisT> jo, das mit root-rechten und device nicht geschlossen haben war wohl keine gute kombination
<mgolisch> hast du mal nen kaltstart gemacht?
<mgolisch> also runterfahren, strom ab , warten, strom dran, neu starten
<mgolisch> ansonsten wuerd ich mal gucken was diese funktionen da genau machen die du da aufgerufen hast
<d0lphchrisT> nö, aber meinst das hilft was? sound geht ja noch wenn ich den generator mit root starte
<mgolisch> oder mal in #alsa fragen die wissen evtl mehr zu dem thema
<d0lphchrisT> werds mal probieren und danach nach den funktionen schauen
<d0lphchrisT> #alsa hört sich auch nach guter idee an
<d0lphchrisT> auf jeden fall vielen, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und die Zeit die du für mir geopfert hast :)
<d0lphchrisT> mach mal nen kaltstart und wünsch noch eine gute Zeit :]
<mgolisch> jo np
<auftisch> die until-Schleife wird doch auf jeden Fall einmal ausgeführt, oder? Warum wird mir hier dann nicht die 1. Zeile ausgegeben? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402382/
<keenbock> jemand erfahrung wie man mit madwifi treibern einen accesspoint aufsetzt? die sache mit dem hostapd versteh ich ganz und garnicht
<ppq> keenbock: vielleicht ist das hier was für dich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router#Instant-AP
<keenbock> das hab ich auch schon probiert... steig aber da noch weniger durch wie die hostapd geschichte
<keenbock> ppq, hast du eine ahnung ob ich für den instant ap meinen NM deaktivieren muss oder nicht? 
<ppq> eigentlich nicht
<Flash63> keenbock: musstest Du die iNet-Verbindung des Rechners nicht über Kabel nicht mittels pppoe (Modem) aufbauen?
<keenbock> nicht oe sondern nur ppp
<keenbock> bin mit dem handy als modem unterwegs
<Flash63> keenbock: genau. Das Skript ist dafür nicht ausgelegt und müsste etwas umgeschrieben werden.
<keenbock> ich hab mich zwar in shellscripts eingelesen, aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht was ich da ändern sollte
<Flash63> keenbock: Du müsstest im Skript alles ab "# Konfiguration LAN" bis "# WLAN-Schnittstelle statisch konfigurieren " auskommentieren oder entfernen und der Variablen laniface wohl pppo zuweisen (am Anfang des Skripts)
<Flash63> ppp0
<Flash63> Aufbau der ppp-Verbindung funktioniert dann weiterhin über den Manager
<keenbock> also dass sich der NM nur um das ppp0 kümmert?
<Flash63> genau
<keenbock> ich hab in den configs schon einiges geändert.. du meinst die instant_AP.config?
<Flash63> wir reden von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router - Sript instant_A.shP
<keenbock> gut, ich sollte mir das script nochmal neu reinpasten... ich hab da soviel geändert zum 100 sten mal.. wer weiß was ich gemacht hab
<Flash63> keenbock: in der /etc/dnsmasq.conf müssen die Schnittstellen ebenfalls angepasst werden - zwei Einträge no-dhcp-interface für eth0 und ppp0
<Flash63> keenbock: in der interfaces ein Eintrag  iface wlan0 inet manual
<Flash63> keenbock: ... damit der Network-Manager wlan0 nicht verwaltet
<keenbock> hmm meine dnsmasq.conf ist komplett auskommentiert
<Flash63> keenbock: stimmt, wird nicht benötigt.
<Flash63> keenbock: kann bei Problemen aber verwendet werden, weil dnsmasq nur ein Interface über das skript ignoriert
<keenbock> ignoriert werden müssten aber 2
<keenbock> wobei ich eth0 nicht brauche 
<keenbock> könnte ich destroyen 
<Flash63> keenbock: dnasmasq-base konfiguration kann nur ein Interface, soweit mir bekannt. Ausprobieren. Bei Problemen dnsmasq.conf verwenden.
<Flash63> keenbock: Skript-Startoption -D - ist zunächst aber nebensächlich.
<keenbock> daemon prozess?
<keenbock> also für die instant_AP.conf ?
<Flash63> eine instant_AP.conf gibt es nicht
<keenbock> äh.. .sh
<Flash63> alle Optinen sin im Skript selbst 
<keenbock> kurze frage.. wenn ich in der instant_AP.sh iptablemask auskommentier... wie verhält sich dann das?
<thotz> hat irgendwer schwarze streifchen beim schließen der 11.10 beta1 beim schließen von firefox?
<thotz> hab eine ati grafikkarte
<LetoThe2nd> ,oneiric? thotz 
<shetlandpony> thotz: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<thotz> danke
<keenbock> müsste ich nicht iptablemask drinnbehalten?
<Flash63> keenbock: mom bitte, gerade abwesend
<keenbock> kk... ich dachte mir nur weil das script sich sonst verschlucken könnte
<Christian87> hi
<Christian87> ich möchte aus einem ordner alle dateien löschen die auf .r* enden löschen
<Christian87> rm /ordner/*.r* geht leider nicht
* evilfuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 11.10 (oneiric) Support in #ubuntu-de+1 | Ubuntu 11.04 released: http://tinyurl.com/5uamvjl
<Christian87> wie mache ich das mit 2 wildcards?
<keenbock> && ?
<sysdef> ,&&?
<sysdef> :-#
<evilfuchs> Christian87: definiere geht nicht, sollte naemlich. Und welche shell ist das? 
<keenbock> befehl bedingung && befehl bedingung2
<Christian87> ganz normale bash
<Flash63> keenbock: die iptables-Regeln sind so ausgelegt, dass Freigaben auf dem Host nicht angezeigt weden sollten. Grundsätzlich genügt es ip-Forward und Nat zu aktivieren
<evilfuchs> Christian87: also in der zsh geht es, moment, mal pruefen 
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 11.10-Beta (oneiric) bis ca. 13.10. Support in #ubuntu-de+1 | Ubuntu 11.04 released: http://tinyurl.com/5uamvjl
<evilfuchs> Christian87: in der bash eigentlich auch 
<evilfuchs> Christian87: irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen? 
<sysdef> ls /murks || { echo "geht" && { ls /wieder/murks && { echo "geht nicht"; }; }; }
<keenbock> Flash63,  also machts nix wenn das auskommentiert ist?
<Flash63> keenbock: nein, normalerweise nicht. Bei fehlern hast Du auf dem WLAN-Client halt kein Internet :P
<Christian87> mh jetzt gehts -.-
<Christian87> vorher hat er gesagt keine files vorhanden
<keenbock> wegen dem funktionsaufruf später im script
<keenbock> wlan kümmert mich herzlich wenig... da soll nur der AP lauschen und sein dienst tun 
<naeg> hallo, was ist die standard firewall bei ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<naeg> iptables scheint nicht installiert zu sein
<guntbert> naeg: iptables ist der mechanismus im kernel, du hast wahrscheinlich ufw
<naeg> guntbert: auch ufw gibt mir command not found
<LetoThe2nd> naeg: weil bei ner desktopinstallation keine firewall dabei ist.
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 released: http://tinyurl.com/5uamvjl | 11.10-Beta (oneiric) bis ca. 13.10. Support in #ubuntu-de+1
<guntbert> naeg: ok, einfacher test: sudo iptables -L
<naeg> LetoThe2nd: sry, ubuntu 10.04 lts server
<guntbert> LetoThe2nd: ufw ist standard
<naeg> guntbert: iptables: command not found
<guntbert> naeg: sudo /sbin/iptables -L
<apollo13> ufw standard? hoffentlich nicht am server^^
<naeg> guntbert: no such file or directory - ich bin kein linux newbie ;)
<naeg> nur kein ubuntu user
<guntbert> apollo13: was tuts? verwends halt nicht
<apollo13> dann hast du deine installation ziemlich kaputt gemacht
<naeg> apollo13: ist nicht von mir, jiffybox standard ubuntu 10.04 lts
<guntbert> naeg: sorry, ich frag halt lieber - sudo aptitude install iptables
<apollo13> kann gut sein dass dort keine iptables gehen
<naeg> guntbert: ne kein problem. sollte iptables nicht schon installiert sein? dachte mir es verwendet evt. irgendwas anderes als iptables und 2 firewall sind ja nicht klug
<naeg> apollo13: hatte bei jiffybox schon einen centos server und dort gab es iptables
<apollo13> a) wir wissen nicht was jiffybox macht und b) standard ist das sicher nicht…
<guntbert> naeg: die linux firewall basiert "immer" auf demselben mechanismus im kernel und hat iptables als tool
<guntbert> naeg: mein bester rat: frag die jiffybox-Leute
<keenbock> Flash63, also wenn ich das nu alles geändert habe, müsste ich nen funktionierenden ap haben?
<naeg> guntbert: apollo13: okay, trotzdem danke
<guntbert> naeg: ist schon recht :), die "anpassungen" der VPS provider sind manchmal mühsam
<apollo13> man rootserver *duck und weg*
<Flash63> keenbock:  die WLAN-Karte müsste auf alle fälle im AP-Modus arbeiten, die Konfiguration wird ja zur Kontrolle ausgegeben. Ob das dann mit der ppp-Verbindung funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Grundsätzlich ja, ob die Konfiguration so ok ist kann ich ja nicht ausprobieren.
<jokrebel> gn8
<anditouzani> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe erstmal nur eine theoretische Frage. Ich möchte demnächst Musik an einen Mikrocontroller schicken, der im WLAN ist. Ich frage mich gerade, ob es größerer Aufwand ist z.B. mit Totem Musik über TCP/IP an einen anderen Teilnehmer im Netzwerk zu schickebn?
<apollo13> waaaa, komm bitte wieder wenn die frage praktisch wird ;)
<LetoThe2nd> anditouzani: bring dem uC ein halbwegs standardisiertes streamingprotokoll bei.
<ppq> da gibt es verschiedene konzepte... richtiges streaming (sowas wie shoutcast usw), pulseaudio über netzwerk, oder sowas wie mpd
<ppq> aber ich bin eigtl. gar nicht hier, gn8 :)
<anditouzani> LetoThe2nd: kannst du mir n beispiel für son protokoll sagen? dann les ich mich da schon mal ein bisschen ein
<LetoThe2nd> anditouzani: aber: da die frage theoretisch ist und eigentlich so gar nichts mit ubuntu zu tun hat: bitte weiter in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder einem passenden themenchannel.
<LetoThe2nd> anditouzani: siehe die buzzwords von ppq
<anditouzani> LetoThe2nd: danke - und btw hab ja nichts über mikrocontroller kram gefragt, sondern zum beispiel zu totem ;) 
<matzexh> hallo, ich suche eine möglichkeit eine physische festplatte bzw. partition in ein .vdi für virtualbox zu bringen, gibt es da eine möglichkeit? dd kann das so wie ich das sehe nicht.
<sdx23> matzexh: Ja, das geht.
<apollo13> aber afaik nur über die kommandozeile
<apollo13> wie steht zuhauf in google
<sdx23> "convert raw vdi" oder ähnlich
<matzexh> mmh ich hab in schneller google suche nichts gescheites gefunden
<matzexh> hat keiner nen link zur hand? 
<matzexh> apollo13, kommandozeile ist ja kein problem..
<sdx23> mit den von mir genannten Stichworten ist schon der zweite Link zielführend.
<sdx23> der erste führt in die falsche Richtung.
<matzexh> sdx23, wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das aber nur anders rum, also von .vdi zu raw bzw. entpackt.. aber evtl. kann der befehl das ja auch anders rum, mal sehen
<sdx23> Der erste ist falschrum, der zweite macht raw2vdi
<matzexh> alles klar, das sieht gut aus...  ich schau mir das mal genauer an, danke schonmal!
<dAnjou> kann ich ne ubuntu installation komplett auf "werkszustand" zurücksetzen, ohne gleich ganz neuinstallieren zu müssen?
<dAnjou> ich will auch alle neu installierten pakete weg haben
<bergi_> dAnjou was meinst du mit Werkszustand genau, was willst du genau ändern?
<dAnjou> bergi_: (ich bin schon ein etwas fortgeschrittener nutzer ;)) ich will ne frische installation, ohne neu installieren zu müssen
<dAnjou> *+er
<dAnjou> dachte, der begriff "werkszustand" wäre geläufig o.O
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ich kenne keine möglichkeit. und rein der logik nach macht sie auch wenig sinn, weil der aufwand zeit/rechenleistungs/schreiblesetechnisch deutlich höher wäre als ne neuinstallation.
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: nächstes mal nach der installation ein "sauberes" backup anlegen, dann hast du eine noch schnellere möglichkeit ;-)
<dAnjou> geht hier grad um ne VM, also eher n sicherungspunkt
<dAnjou> muss ich mir mal angewöhnen
<dAnjou> *grunz* iso ziehen -.-
<dAnjou> von wegen, geht schneller
<bergi_> du könntest vielleicht auch schon ein fertiges vm image aus dem netz laden
<dAnjou> bergi_: wäre ne überlegung, aber ich richte es dann doch lieber selbst ein
<dAnjou> mit nutzer und so
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: tja, was man nicht im snapshot hat, hat man im download, oder wie war das? ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-06
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Ich habe gerade versucht, auf das Sun-JRE umzusteigen. Im Software-Center wird mir das OpenJDK als nicht installiert und das Sun JRE als installiert angezeigt, aber wenn ich in der Konsole java -version eingebe steht da wieder OpenJDK? Warum?
<RedNifre> Oder muss ich nochmal neu starten, um es zu aktualisieren?
<dAnjou> redknight: probier doch mal: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dAnjou> huch
<dAnjou> zu spät, sorry redknight 
<bazZti> moin, wie starte ich ein programm über ein script?
<xaxas> bazZti: shell script?
<bazZti> also im interface script möchte ich post-up etwas eintragen
<bazZti> im network ordner
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Die Antwort steht in 'man bash'.
<apollo13> moinsen, geht ein APT::Default-Release auf den Codename ausm Release file oder auf Suite
<joschi> apollo13: im zweifel alles davon, siehe auch apt.conf(5)
<apollo13> joschi: ok mal gucken
<apollo13> joschi: so kaffeepause vorbei, codename schaut gut aus, thx
<C_A_M> moin. was muss ich noch anhängen wenn ich firefox gleich in deutsch installieren möchte udo apt-get install firefox ?
<ppq> firefox-l10n-de als zusätzliches paket
<C_A_M> ahh danke
<ppq> oh, stimmt gar nicht
<ppq> firefox-locale-de heißt das neuerdings
<C_A_M> also erst sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge und dann sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-de
<ppq> nein
<ppq> du musst beides installieren
<ppq> 'sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-locale-de'
<Salamander86> wenn ich eine deb, ich ich irgendwo im web runtergeladen und über dpkg installiert habe, kann ich das dann mit apt-get remove deinstallieren?
<ppq> Salamander86, ja
<C_A_M> ahh, ok, danke
<Salamander86> ppq, Danke
<k1l_> Salamander86: ja, aber das ist nicht der ubuntu weg, einfach irgendwas zu installieren was man irgendwo gefunden hat.
<Salamander86> k1l_, ich habe es auch nichr irgendwo gedownloadet, sondern die deb selber kompiliert
<Salamander86> Ferner gibt es manche Programme für proprietäre Systeme als debs. Entweder man kann dann versuchen, diese Systeme zu nutzen, wenn die Funktionalität anders schwerlich zu erreichen ist, oder man verzichtet darauf. Da kann man sich kategorisch verhalten oder abwägend. Sicher ist eine paketverwaltung mit offenen Quellen wünschenswert.
<k1l_> Salamander86: 1. widersprechen sich deine aussagen. 2. du musst dich hier nicht rechtfertigen. ist dein system. 3. der support bei sowas ist nicht sehr einfach und hier wird grundsätzlich kram aus den offiziellen quellen supportet.
<Salamander86> k1l_, ich habe auf meinem System ein paar wenige debs aus dem web installiert. Drei vielleicht oder so. normalen Quellen sind ja super. Eben ging es mir aber um eine deb, die ich selber erzeugt habe, um sie einem Freund mit gleicher Hardware und System zu geben. Und ich hab mich schlicht gefragt, ob apt auch "zu Fuß" installierte Programme handhaben kann. Und dafür ist es augenscheinlich irrelevant, ob man die deb irgendwo herunte
<Salamander86> rgeladen hat oder ob man sie aus dem Quelltext zusammengestellt hat.
<LupusE> hi
<_pingu> localhost:8080 wird bereits genutzt. wie kann ich rausfinden von was?
<sash_> _pingu: netstat -tulpena
<_pingu> sash_: ergebnis: tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN      1000       88880       13138/java   und wie schließe ich das?
<deem> ich möchte ein modul für ahci gerne mit in den kernel packen. ist es dazu zwingend notwendig den kernel jedesmal von source neu zu kompilieren, wenn ein neuer kernel erscheint oder ist es irgendwie möglich dem kernel zu sagen, dass er dieses modul früher laden soll?
<sash_> _pingu: kill 13138?
<_pingu> sash_: ok, danke
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: so für zukünftige supportfälle - kannst du uns sagen was da belegt hat?
<gamer1990> Ich hab an meinen Laptop einen externen Monitor angeschlossen, wie kann ich einstellen, das ich wenn ich mit der Maus nach oben gehe in den externen Monitor komme? Momentan ist es so das ich nach rechts muss um auf den externen zu kommen.
<LetoThe2nd> gamer1990: in den anzeigeeinstellungen die bildschirme so verschieben, dass die gewünschte anordnung entsteht. (zumindest wenn du die standardtreiber benutzt)
<LetoThe2nd> gamer1990: für nvidia und fglrx kannst du die entsprechenden tools nutzen, bzw. in der xorg.conf ändern.
<gamer1990> LetoThe2nd, danke hat geklappt.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: da lief noch ein jetty server von mir. thats all. (-:
<gamer1990> Wie kann ich nun verhindern das neue Anwendungen automatisch im externen geladen werden? Und wie verhindere ich das die Desktop-Icons auf den externen verschoben werden?
<k1l_> den anderen als primären desktop auswählen
<gamer1990> Das setze ich wo? Den unter "Monitor Preferences" finde ich nichts.
<k1l_> hängt von dem treiber und der graka ab.
<gamer1990> intel graka/treiber
<gamer1990> vnc fenster lassen sich jetzt aufeinmal auch nicht mehr öffnen... vorher gings noch
<iam71> hallo zusammen, wo finde ich die checksumme für die xubuntu alternate cd?
<k1l_> iam71: mit etwas google skill: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/MD5SUMS
<LetoThe2nd> iam71: und mit weniger google fu
<LetoThe2nd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<iam71> danke
<iam71> ich hatte auf ubuntuusers gesucht.
<letmedothis> hallo. ich nutze ubuntu 11.10 seit der alpha3-phase. seit es neulich in die beta-phase gegangen ist, startet auf einmal der rechner nicht mehr (nach dem update natürlich). es kommt der grub, drt wähle ich ubuntu aus und dann tut sich ncihts mehr. nicht mal mehr über Strg+Alt+F1 kann ich zur konsole wechseln. ist das rpoblemm bekannt?
<k1l_> ,oneiric? letmedothis 
<shetlandpony> letmedothis: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<hdp> Das müsstest du mal in dem Kanal für Ubuntu-Tester erfragen.
<letmedothis> ok
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe mir gerade Ubuntu 10.04 auf eine CF Karte installiert. Nun will ich das Ding soweit es geht Readonly machen. Dabei bin ich über "aufs" gestolpert. Ich habe auch ein schönes Tutorial dazu gefunden. Nur leider musste ich lesen das die "aufs-tools" aus den Repos entfernt wurden. Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass die 10.04 LiveCD aufs verwendet. Ist aufs auf 10.04 verfügbar oder ist das eine spezialsache der LiveCD?
<ppq> aufs auf der lucid live-cd? wäre mir neu, ich dachte ubuntu verwendet schon ziemlich lange squashfs
<ppq> achso, wenn das nachher läuft
<yogg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufs    Da stehts zumindest drinnen. Kann aber natürlich sein, dass der wiki eintrag falsch ist
 * ppq verwechselt gerne mal was und ist lieber still :)
<yogg> Hmm
<yogg> Ich glaub ich steig auf Debian 6 um    http://weidner.in-bad-schmiedeberg.de/computer/linux/router/read-only-root/  :D
<dadrc> yogg, mein 11.04 hat aufs-Module rumliegen
<dadrc> Und hier ist 'ne Anleitung, wie man damit genau das macht, was du willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nur-Lesen_Root-Dateisystem_mit_aufs
<yogg> dadrc: Danke brauch aber leider etwas das länger hält (LTS)
<dadrc> Sicher, dass die bei dir nicht auch da sind?
<dadrc> Die Tools mögen weg sein, aber das Modul selber sollte da sein
<dadrc> Mach mal ein `locate aufs.ko`
<yogg>  /lib/modules/2.6.32-33-386/kernel/ubuntu/aufs/aufs.ko            alles da was man braucht :)     Danke
<dadrc> Na denn, viel Erfolg beim Basteln
<matzexh> kann man mit dem ubuntu startmedienersteller nur ubuntu images auf einen usb stick schreiben? keine anderen linux distributionen oder ein windows image?
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: ersteres _vielleicht_ _mit_ _glück_ wenns ein ubuntu-ableger ist (ohne jeden support selbstverständlich), letzteres definitiv nicht.
<dadrc> Für andere Linuxdistros ist meistens unetbootin ganz gut
<dadrc> Windows-ISOs sind zickig und zum Glück nicht unser Problem :)
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, danke.. 
<matzexh> dadrc, d.h. ich kann unter linux kein windows .iso auf einen usb stick schreiben oder funktioniert das mit unetbootin?
<sash_> Nein.
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: auch nicht.
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, unetbootin ist gut für die meisten Linuxdistros, aber Windows ist keine Linuxdistro
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: "wie machen ich ein live-windows" ist hier in absolut jedem fall OT, auch wenn du dir (und uns) vielleicht einreden möchtest dass du es ja unter ubuntu machen willst ;-)
<sash_> Was nicht funktionieren wird.
<sash_> Was ich dir sagen kann; Für Windows XP ist es (Genau wie die darauf folgende Installation) ein Krampf, für Windows7 gi
<sash_> -.-
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: lass gut sein, OT ;-)
<sash_> Mk
<swebo> hi
<swebo> ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, zwei ubuntu - rechner per normalem usb-kabel (auf beiden seiten der flache stecker) zur dateiübertragung zu verbinden? 
<swebo> ich meine lässt sich dann die festplatte usb-stick-mäßig mounten? 
<LetoThe2nd> swebo: nein. und das liegt nicht an ubuntu, sondern an usb.
<swebo> ah ok
<DBold> hi
<DBold> angenommen ich möchte jmndem über ssh helfen, will aber nicht dass er extra einen port öffnen muss, weil das schon zu lange dauert um es zu erklären^^ ,  bietet ssh diese möglichkeit?
<LetoThe2nd> DBold: google buzzword "reverse ssh"
<LetoThe2nd> DBold: dann braucht er/sie nur rauswählen können und du hast nen offenen ssh.
<LetoThe2nd> DBold: so in etwa: http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<DBold> perfekt, danke!
<apricot1> ich versuche mit VLC (1.1.4) eine .flv Datei im Netzwerk zu streamen. Alle Anleitungen die ich finden konnte, sind für 'andere# vlc-Versionen. Kein Tutorial konnte helfen. Wie streame ich eine Datei/webcam ??
<apricot1> Ubuntu 10.10
<PBeck> hi
<LupusE> hi
<PBeck> hey LupusE 
<LupusE> vderdammt, wie heisst das 'freie photoshop'? wo habe ich heute meinen kopf?
<dadrc> gimp
<LupusE> danke.
<Fuchs> gimp? krita?
<dadrc> und: im bett vergessen.
<LupusE> ist krita einfacher? ;)
<Fuchs> LupusE: das gibt eine lange diskussion
<Fuchs> ergo lassen wir das
<dadrc> Wenn du nur so grundliegendes Zeugs brauchst, könntest du noch Pinta testen
<LupusE> ich will ein rechteck aus einem ganzen bild ausschneiden und getrennt speichern. ist das grundlegend?
<dadrc> ja
<LupusE> der zuschlag geht ann ... krita. danke fuchs!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<LupusE> (pinta meinte abstuerzen zu muessen beim erstellen der neuen vorlage zum einfuegen.)
<dadrc> Die Version aus den Repositories ist leider steinalt
<dadrc> Eigentlich ist das Ding ganz brauchbar. Na, lassen wir das lieber.
<LupusE> das naechste mal nutze ich wieder 'convert --geometry', liegt mir eher ... aber das kann ich schlecht weiter geben ;)
<Approach> hi@all
<Approach> wollte gerne ubuntu image über eine usb stick installieren, wie heißt das tool nochma zum drauf kopieren der image
<ppq> Approach: es gibt verschiedene --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<k1l> Approach: wenn du ubuntu bootest ist es der startmedienersteller, ansonsten unetbootin
<LupusE> dd heisst das tool.
<Approach> hehe LupusE 
<Approach> ach mist unter debian ist usb-creator nicht in den paket quellen vorhanden ;-/
<LupusE> aber unetbootin.
<Approach> stimmt, du bist der beste LupusE 
<Approach> ;D
<jokrebel> Approach: Hier ist aber Ubuntu - nicht Debian…
<Approach> jokrebel, debian ist aber dein warmer bruder ;)
<Fuchs> *hust*
<jokrebel> \^^/
<ZackZarap> hi
<ZackZarap> ich will mit meinem server umziehen und hab keine lust alle neu ein zu richten, kann ich den server einfach spiegeln und das dann auf den neuen server aufspielen oder kann es sein, dass das mir um die ohren fliegt?
<ZackZarap> gibts programme mit denen man sowas machen kann oder langt es wenn ich alles von server kopiere?
<jokrebel> ZackZarap: Um die Ohren fliegen kaum. Was spricht dagegen es einfach mit ner 1:1-Kopie zu versuchen?
<LetoThe2nd> ZackZarap: was sagt lsb_release -a ?
<LetoThe2nd> ZackZarap: bevorzugt in nem pastebin
<ZackZarap> 10.04  isses
<ZackZarap> @LetoThe2nd, http://pastie.org/2492450
<LetoThe2nd> ZackZarap: thx.
<LetoThe2nd> ZackZarap: also zumindest die namen der netzwerkkarten werden wohl gewürfelt. wenn du die irgendwo benutzt, musst du die sicher richten.
<ZackZarap> LetoThe2nd, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die nutze :D is schon ne weile her das ich alles eingerichtet habe :). Ich werds einfach mal mit ner VM testen, danke
<swebo> welches Dateisystem empfehlt ihr für eine SSD als root- und Home-Partition?
<LupusE> ZackZarap: eine direkte kopie des systems sollte auf einem anderen system genauso gut funktionieren, backup ist dennoch muss! wenn das alte system nicht mehr steht, dann gibt es keinen amenskonflikt, wenn die devicefiles auch noch stimmen ist alles okay. ansonstne an den UUIDs drehen und ggf an der iftab.
<taunix> swebo, ich komm hier mit ext4 ganz gut klar
<ppq> ja, ext4 ist gut. mit mountoption "discard" aber bitte
<taunix> oha, wie mach ich das nachträglich?
 * LetoThe2nd hat ext2/btrfs
<LupusE> taunix: /etc/fstab anpassen?
<taunix> LupusE, geht das auch mit g-parted ?
<ppq> taunix: da brauchst du kein gparted (und nein, geht nicht damit :D)
<ppq> einfach discard zu den mountoptionen hinzufügen, die werden per komma voneinander getrennt, siehe
<ppq> ,mount? taunix
<shetlandpony> taunix, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> ui http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab gibt's auch
<taunix> ah achso :)
<taunix> thanks
<taunix> was macht das discard eigentlich? die option fehlt irgendwie im dem link
<ppq> taunix: trim support
<taunix> und mei englisch reicht nicht für die manual
<ppq> das fs kann dann per ATA TRIM der ssd sagen, aufzuräumen
<ppq> in dem zusammenhang: deutsche wikipedia zu SSD
<PBeck> ppq: nur hat zurzeit keiner die sportedition im angebot :/ Und neu will ich ja nicht ;)
 * ppq schielt bedeutungsvoll zur seite
<PBeck> upps falscher channel
<kleinerdrache> ubuntu ist nicht grade das beste zum programmieren...
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: kannst Du das in eine Supportfrage umformulieren, oder moechtest Du lieber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic? 
<kleinerdrache> Wie kann ich libsoci in eine configure.ac sinnvoll hinein bekommen?
<Fuchs> AC_SEARCH_LIBS? 
<apollo13> mit AC_CHECK_LIB würde man meinen
<apollo13> oder so
<Fuchs> und warum ist das Ubuntuspezifisch? 
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, ja, schön, aber das geht mit c++ nicht, da müsste die lib schon eine funktion bereitstellen, nicht nur klassen.  oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, weil fedora lt. package list eine soci.m4 mitliefert, die dann macros für configure.ac bereitstellt, die funktionieren aber auf ubuntu leider nicht, habe die rpm ausgepackt....
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: dann schau doch mal rein, was genau die tut 
<kleinerdrache> libsoci-core-gcc-dev packt die header von 3 paketen zusammen.  und wenn ich dann mit -I/usr/include/soci compile will die soci.h dann viele anders .h's einbinden die dann gcc nicht findet.
<Fuchs> und diese .hs hast Du auf dem System? 
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, ja da sind sie schon.
<Fuchs> vor allem weil Ubuntu da meist -dev Pakete nutzt 
<kleinerdrache> nur muss ich die alle zusammensuchen und dann die flags für den compiler setzen, sehr mühsam
<kleinerdrache> und dann ist die configure.ac auch für die katz, weil ich ja nicht weiß wo die alle auf anderen systemen liegen
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, ja, die tut schon was, die nutzt nämlich AC_CHECK_LIB, aber schlägt hier auf ubuntu fehl.  obwohl der entsprechende eintrag in der soci.h drinnen wäre.
<kleinerdrache> Ich verstehe das gar nicht.
<Fuchs> das ist dann etwas komisch
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, ja.  Ich verstehe nur nicth was
<Fuchs> sucht es in den korrekten Pfaden? 
<kleinerdrache> kann ich eine lib checken nach symbolen die da sind
<anditouzani> Hey. Hab ein kleines Anfänger-Problem. Möchte einen Pfad mit in PATH aufnehmen. Aber wenn ich das mit export mache, ist beim nächsten Terminal der Path wieder der alte. Hab darauf .profile geändert, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. In .bashrc steht nichts vonm PATH - und jetzt weiß ich nicht weiter :) Kann mir wer helfen?
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, naja AC_CHECK_LIB findet ja die lib, hält sie nur für unbrauchbar
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: ist die Lib auch in der gewuenschten Version da? 
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, zumindest in der gleichen in der die headers auch sind.
<kleinerdrache> und in den headers wäre die funktion definiert
<Fuchs> anditouzani: export PATH=$PATH:/dein/ordner    ans Ende der ~/.bashrc  sollte tun 
<kleinerdrache> möglicherweise eine schwachstelle, wenn man header von binaries trennt, aber fedora macht das ja auch so,
<kleinerdrache> ich glaube dass nur gentoo das nicht so macht
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: irgend eine exakte Fehlermeldung, die er Dir wirft? 
<kleinerdrache> ähm. müsste ich jetzt nochmal durchprobieren.
<anditouzani> Fuchs: Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: oh, und: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soci/+bug/841098
<Fuchs> anditouzani: keine Ursache
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, jetzt kennst meinen Real-Name auch. :)
<kleinerdrache> Hast meinen report gefunden.
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: Du koenntest natuerlich schauen, welches Paket da eine Abhaengigkeit drauf hat
<Fuchs> und dann schauen, wie es da gefunden wird 
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, wie kriege ich denn das raus, habe es nämlich extra für mein Projekt installiert, war vorher noch nicht da
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: apt-cache depends, wenn das nicht gerade anders rum ist 
<Fuchs> habe gerade kein apt zur Hand, ist aber ein Versuch wert
<kleinerdrache> ich bin grad noch an einer anderen soci.m4 dran, mal sehen obs mit der klappt
<Fuchs> alternativ ist es rdepends 
<Fuchs> also eins von beiden wird tun
<C_A_M> ich habe hier eine 1 TB externe Festplatte von intenso die ubuntu (11.04) nicht zu kennen scheint. es passiert rein garnix beim anschließen.
<Fuchs> C_A_M: was meint dmesg dazu? 
<C_A_M> schau ich mal
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402387/
<Fuchs> erkennt eine Festplatte
<Fuchs> fdisk -l wuerde nun sagen, ob da auch Partitionen drauf sind
<Fuchs> wenn nicht, dann waere das ein guter Anfang. Und sobald Partitionen drauf sind, waere formatieren ein netter weiterer Schritt
<C_A_M> fdisk -l ergibt keine ausgabe
<k1l> sudo
<C_A_M> ahso ok
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402392/
<Fuchs> ein huebsches Fat32 
<Fuchs> sind da schon Daten drauf? 
<k1l> C_A_M: das /dev/sdg1 ist es doch
<C_A_M> nein ist nagelneu
<sysdef> .oO( was ist an vfat huebsch? )
<Fuchs> C_A_M: plaett das Ding mal und mach ein ordentliches FS drauf, wenn das nicht an ein Windows muss 
<Fuchs> C_A_M: wenn es an ein Windows muss: versuch es mal manuell einzubinden
<Fuchs> ,mount? C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> C_A_M, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da gibt es ggf. mehr Details dazu, warum das nicht automagisch tut aktuell
<C_A_M> nö mein w7 hab ich schon seit monaten nicht mehr hochgefahren
<C_A_M> ok, sollte ich wohl mit gpartet mal ran
<Fuchs> zum Beispiel 
<C_A_M> ok, vielen dank, werd ich machen
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> wenn es nicht gehen sollte: melden
<C_A_M> ja
<C_A_M> GParted sieht die Platte nicht
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Obwohl sie von fdisk gefunden wird? Sicher? oben rechts kann man die Platte auswählen.
<C_A_M> ahh, sry, das sah so aus als ob es die selbe ist, die hat genau die gleiche angaben
<C_A_M> /dev/sdg1 hat ein rotes ! 
<C_A_M> hab ntfs ausgewählt und das ! ist verschwunden
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Dann lösch alles und leg was vernünftiges neu an.
<C_A_M> schon dabei
<sdx23> (ntfs ist nicht unbedingt als "was vernünftiges" zu bezeichnen, wenn man sie ehh nicht unter Windows verwenden möchte)
<jokrebel> ...und - Nein - NTFS ist nicht 1te Wahl für Non-Windows-Systeme.
<C_A_M> ahh, es werde licht. die option halte ich lieber offen für den fall der fälle
<C_A_M> so kann ich sie auch in der vb nutzen die ich doch dann und wann mal starte
<jokrebel> .oO( warum sollte das ohne NTFS nicht gehen? )
<C_A_M> weil ich in der vb xp laufen habe
<jokrebel> C_A_M: IIRC kann man in VB auch unter XP sehr wohl die virtuelle Maschine (und auch dessen virtuelle Platten) auf ext-oder-so abspeichern
<C_A_M> aha, danke, das wusste ich nicht.
<bekks> Platte mit ext3 ganz normal anschliessen, und einfach die VB Dateien dort speichern.
<C_A_M> wieder was gelernt
<jokrebel> C_A_M: gerne
<baccenfutter> LetoThe2nd: du hattest recht. 4h, um die 150GB durch das USB kabel zu druecken und 4 minuten um die partition zu verkleinern... aber es ist nix schief gegangen
<LetoThe2nd> baccenfutter: hehehe :-)
<baccenfutter> LetoThe2nd: mal abgesehen davon, dass dieses witzige OS erstmal vollkommen freigedreht ist und mit chkdsk alles durchgecheckt hat... omg
<baccenfutter> dabei mussten nichtmal daten verschoben werden
<LetoThe2nd> baccenfutter: ganz normal, und ntfs resize ist schlicht ineffizient. so ist das leben.
<baccenfutter> mutti hab ich schon auf ubuntu und frauchen wird auch max. 3 monate auf dualboot fahren
<baccenfutter> da bin ich mir sicher
<frank__> hi, ich hab derletzt paar titel von einer usb festplatte in banshee importiert. Banshee zeigt diese titel nach wie vor an, kann sie aber logischerweise nicht mehr abspielen. Wie bekomme ich die Titelleichen aus banshee wieder heraus?
<jokrebel> frank__: UNGETESTET! http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/banshee-medienbibliothek-komplett-loeschen/#post-2057841
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3b32ywv |        Banshee Medienbibliothek komplett löschen › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<frank__> jokrebel: danke
<bullgard4_> Warum existiert ein Softlink /sbin/ip? Er zeigt auf /bin/ip.  
<jokrebel> frank__: Gern geschehn
<frank__> jokrebel: last.fm bekomme ich immer noch nicht ans laufen, hab mittlerweile rhythmbox parallel installiert - damit geht's hast Du das auch?
<mrkramps> mann, banshee hat mal 'nen mageren user guide
<frank__> mrkramps: ja, vorallem hängt sich banshee bei mir permanent auf beim zugriff auf last.fm währenddessen rhythmbox keine probleme hat
<bullgard4_> mrkramps: Stimmt. Ist aber schon besser geworden gegenüber früher.
<jokrebel> frank__: Sorry - Last.fm nutze ich nicht.
<guntbert> bullgard4: der sinn hinter dem softlink erschließt sich mir auch nicht
<bullgard4_> guntbert: Das scheint aus einer übergeordneten Systematik zu stammen.
<guntbert> bullgard4: sind wir damit hier noch on topic?  ich kann mir keine Systematik vorstellen, in der root zwar /sbin im Pfad hat nicht aber /bin
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, auf fedora gibst sogar ein  soci-conf ...
 * jokrebel vermutet dass dieses Philosophieren eher nach OT sollte.
<deem> ich habe einen symlink in mein public_html verzeichnis gelegt. den userdir mod im lighty aktiviert und dem lighty erlaubt symlinks zu folgen. trotzdem bekomme ich immer einen 403.
<deem> das zielverzeichnis liegt unter ~
<ohhi> was kann eigentlich passieren wenn man dd kopie von größer auf kleinere platte macht ?
<jokrebel> dass nicht alles drauf passt?
<Fuchs> es wird abbrechen
<ohhi> angenommen es ist meine bootplatte,  die ohnehin fast leer ist, könnte die kopie dan trotzdem starten ?
<bekks> ohhi: Nein.
<bekks> Kann, muss aber nicht.
<Fuchs> ohhi: man koennte dd durch ein Komprimierungsprogramm jagen 
<Fuchs> dann ginge es 
<Fuchs> mit hoeherer Wahrscheinlichkeit
<mrkramps> ohhi: oder geht es dir darum das image einer größeren festplatte nach der erstellung auf eine kleinere festplatte aufzuspielen?
<ohhi> nope , einfach nur nen 16gb live stick klonen
<mrkramps> ok
<ohhi> das problem ist das mein zweiter stick 15,5 gb hatt
<ohhi> ich versuchs ma einfach 
<ohhi> okey wie mach ich das mit komprimmierer und so 
<jokrebel> gn8
<seven_> n8
<approach> hat jemand erfahrungen in truecrypt gesammelt? sobald ich eine partition erstelle, dann friert der Rechner nach einer gewissener Zeit auf ;-/
<LupusE> wie friert denn dien rechner auf? woran machst du das fest und wie erstellst du die partition? willst du nicht zunaechst mit einem container anfangen?
<auftisch> was ist daran falsch (bash)?  $mon = " 'date +%Y'-$mon"
<LetoThe2nd> ich wusste nicht, dass wir jetzt schon ein syntaxanalyseautomatenchannel für bash sind.
<Longbottom> auftisch: so ziemlich alles.
<approach> LupusE, warscheinlich schmiert bei dem prozess gnome ab
<approach> kriege anschließend kein bild
<approach> und keine reaktion
<auftisch> @Longbottom: folgendes ist dennoch erfolgreich:    snar="backup_own_script_monat_`date +%Y-%m`.bz2"
<Longbottom> auftisch: Dann vergleiche mal.
<auftisch> @LetoThe2nd gibts nen passenderen channel?
<auftisch> einmal ` statt '    
<LetoThe2nd> auftisch: Longbottom: und vergleicht bitte in #bash, #bash-de oder schlimmstenfalls #ubuntu-de-offtopic :-)
<auftisch> ah, cool, solche channel gibs
<auftisch> komm, wir gehen da rein :)
<approach> auftisch, wie soll die ausgabe aussehen?
<approach> 201109 ?
<auftisch> $mon=2012-09
<approach> mach folgendes:
<dAnjou> auftisch: ich hab gelernt $() statt `` zu nutzen
<approach> mon=`date +%Y-%m`
<dAnjou> approach: das ist - glaub ich - nicht, was er will
<auftisch> nene, der monat ist fest
<dAnjou> genau
<approach> aso
<approach> mon=`date +%Y-`${month}
<dAnjou> x="$(date +%Y)-$mon"
<dAnjou> beim zuweisen kriegt die variable kein $
<auftisch> kann ich denn mon nochmal zuweisen? oder muss es ein anderer name sein?
<dAnjou> kannst mon nehmen
<dAnjou> aber der andere wert is dann weg
<auftisch> ja, der wird verändert, gut
<approach> LupusE, in Quickmodus hat es funktioniert :)
<auftisch> krass, es lag an dem leerzeichen hinter =       bei meinem letzten fehler, fehlte ein leerzeichen, nach [   in einer if-Bedingung. Deswegen hab ich lieber eins mehr gesetzt
<Longbottom> auftisch: [ ist ja auch ein Befehl. Siehe: 'help ['
<[LR]Swordsworn> Nabend zusammen ich hätte mal ne Frage ich hab mir nen ubuntu-server zugelegt und möchte diesen gerne von der Arbeit aus via Putty weiter einrichten nur bin ich etwas ratlos wie ich meine inet-ip (also die NICHT lokale) über das terminal herausfinden kann. Hab das bisher immer nur über www.wieistmeineip.de gemacht aber das geht jetzt ja wohl kaum ;) hat jemand eine idee was ich machen 
<[LR]Swordsworn> kann?
<Fuchs> curl -s http://ifconfig.me/ip
<Fuchs> (das war an Kollege mit dem Nick, den ich nicht vervollstaendigen werde, bis er mit einem vernuenftigen Zeichen anfaengT) 
<baccenfutter> boa, ich dreh ab... grade 11.04 installiert, alles ist super, unity loepp, compiz loepp. dann stell ich um auf desktop cube, er laesst mich noch einige module de-/aktivieren und jetzt krieg ich die window decorator nicht zurueck
<baccenfutter> hab schon alles aus. opengl, composite, unity. nix geht mehr ordnungsgemaess an und die decorators sind fuern eimer
<Fuchs> baccenfutter: Terminal auf, compiz starten, Fehlermeldungen pruefen
<Fuchs> baccenfutter: und statt reihenweise sinnloser Information uns sagen, was da fuer Hardware werkelt mit welchem Treiber, bei nvidia haette ich noch die eine oder andere Idee zusaetzlich
<baccenfutter> Fuchs: du meinst abgesehen von der fehlermeldung, dass da schon ein window manager auf screen 0:0 laeuft? es ist nvidia, aber ich moechte nochmal erwaehnen, dass es nach der installation einwandtfrei ging, samt desktop pane und unity. am xserver hab ich nix gemacht
<baccenfutter> lediglich nen haken im ccsm gesetzt
<Fuchs> <FusioBot> To fix your compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an NVIDIA graphics card, run « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 », then restart X (by logging out).   << einmal etwas zum Ausprobieren
<Fuchs> wenn das noch nicht tut, dann haette ich gerne mal ein   ps aux | egrep -i "deco|emer"    gesehen
<baccenfutter> Fuchs: ersteres wirft nen validation error und fuehrt zu keiner veraenderung, letzteres gibt keinen output. emerald --repplace tut auch nix
<Fuchs> der validation error gefaellt mir nun nicht gerade, das klingt nach einer kaputten xorg.conf 
<baccenfutter> Fuchs: es sieht so aus, als sei der treiber nicht aktiv
<Fuchs> ignorier das, wenn das in der Treiberverwaltung steht
<Fuchs> was sagt cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version? 
<baccenfutter> 270.41.06
<Fuchs> dann ist er in Verwendung
<Fuchs> aber ggf. mit der ueblich kaputten Ubuntu xorg.conf
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-xconfig 
<Fuchs> dann noch mal obigen Befehl 
<guntbert> [LR]Swordsworn: es gibt mehrere text-only browser: lynx, w3m, links, links2,.... (w3m ist standardmäßig installiert, mir gefällt links2 an besten)
<baccenfutter> Fuchs: validation error ist weg, dekoratoren aber auch immer noch
<Fuchs> baccenfutter: seither X neu gestartet? 
<baccenfutter> ja
<Fuchs> dann haette ich gerne mal die Ausgabe von obigem ps Befehl 
<baccenfutter> Fuchs: mal abgesehen von dem ps selbst, laeuft da nix
<Fuchs> baccenfutter: und compiz-window-decorator --replace   gibt keine Fehlermeldungen? 
<baccenfutter> Fuchs: es gibt nur compiz-decorator
<baccenfutter> aber da steht dann Starting bla und nix passiert
<baccenfutter> steht immer noch da: Starting unity-window-decorator
<Fuchs> hrm
<baccenfutter> schon goil
<baccenfutter> to fix this issue, please reinstall and don't touch compiz, oder wie?
<baccenfutter> und dieses argb problem existiet nun auch schon seit gefuehlten 5 versionen
<baccenfutter> man moechte meinen, da werden auch mal sachen gefixt, statt staendig alles zu changen und replacen
<baccenfutter> wer hatte nochmal die idee mit diesem komischen unity?
<mrkramps> vermutlich mark selber… aber das thema gehört hier nicht hin, weil support channel
<baccenfutter> true
<baccenfutter> ich zieh dann mal das LTS
<Fuchs> unity verwendet nun mal compiz. Und zwar in Form davon, dass so ziemlich alles ein Plugin ist davon. Je nach dem was genau Du also ausgeknipst hast, kann das schon schief gehen. Aber man kann ja durchaus die Konfiguration zuruecksetzen
<Fuchs> und ja, bitte die Rants lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<baccenfutter> nur, dass ich nix ausgeknipst, sondern den cube angeknipst habe
<baccenfutter> dann wollte er zwei module anpassen (pane deaktivieren und composite aktivieren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
<Fuchs> das zweite ist das, was mir etwas Sorgen bereitet. 
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, man kann die Konfiguration zuruecksetzen, das waere ein Versuch wert. 
<dadrc> Die Wiki sagt, Unity + Würfel macht nur Ärger
<baccenfutter> Fuchs: wie?
<Fuchs> entweder ueber den entsprechenden Knopf in ccsm, oder in dem man in ccsm schaut, ob flatfile oder gconf als backend aktiv ist, 
<baccenfutter> ich waer ja auch zufrieden, wenn unity aus ist und dafuer der wuerfel geht, aber immo kann ich machen was ich will, die deko kommt net zurueck
<Fuchs> im ersten Fall verschiebt man .compiz und .config/compiz, im zweiteren nutzt man gconf-editor und setzt da auf Standardwerte
<Fuchs> Unity aus erreichtst Du durch Auswahl von "Classic" im Anmeldebildschirm 
<Fuchs> und compiz kannst Du dann natuerlich trotzdem verwenden
<baccenfutter> Fuchs: ich klicker grade im ccsm und immer wenn ich was mache, will er erst opengl aktivieren und als dependency dann composite aktivieren
<Fuchs> was eigentlich sinnvoll waere, compiz ohne composite ist ja komisch
<Fuchs> aber eben, dazu sollte dann obige Option in die xorg.conf 
<Fuchs> und ich geh nun schlafen
<mccurly> hallo, ich brauche hilfe beim fehlerfinden
<k1l> ,wf? mccurly 
<shetlandpony> mccurly: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<mccurly> hab ich grad gelesen, danke für den hinweis. also folgendes: ich nutze natty und habe das problem, dass wenn ich in pidgin-konversationen auf einen link klicke, mein gnome desktop abrauscht und mir wieder gdm angezeigt wird. ich nutze compiz und fglrx. dieses problem tritt sporadisch auf. meine frage ist nun: in welchen logs kann ich hinweise zum absturz finden?
<k1l> warscheinlich am einfachsten in der .xsession-errors im home ordner
<k1l> oder halt die .old wenn es dort nicht drin st
<mccurly> ok, danke. also ist davon auszugehen, dass es ein x11 problem ist?
<k1l> würde ich erstmal gucken, ja
<mccurly> k1l: danke für den hinweis. dann werde ich dort weiter beobachten, da ja das problem random auftritt. falls ich dann nicht allein weiterkomme, melde ich mich wieder. vielen dank für die hilfe
<Zerou> gn8
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> Nutze Ubuntu 10.10.  Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich oben rechts im Panel nicht mehr den Lautsprecher sehe um Einstellungen vorzunehmen an Lautstärke, Ein-, Ausgänge usw
<subz3r0> kann mir jemand veraten wie ich da wieder dran komme?
<sdx23> subz3r0: Rechtsklick → zum Panel hinzufügen → Benachrichtigungsanzeige
<subz3r0> sdx23, you made my day :) thx a lot
<subz3r0> da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, dass es so heisst. gesucht hatte ich da auch schon
<sdx23> subz3r0: ja, da ist eben mehr drin, als nur die Lautstärke, deswegen der Name.
<ZackZarap> hi
<ZackZarap> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die das mache: Add at least the following settings to the JVM (environment variable JAVA_OPTS) : -Xmx512M -XX:MaxPermSize=512M. Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch. Ist das jetzt eine umgebungsvariable oder wie?
<ZackZarap> ok vergesst es, dumme frage :D
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-07
<frank> moin
<[LR]Swordsworn> moin
<Swordsworn> Morgen zusammen ich hab mir ubuntu server installiert und würde den gerne von der ARbeit aus via Putty steuern dazu brauch ich aber die inetip von dem server, weiß jemand wie ich die herausfinde ohne auf www.wieistmeineip.de zu surfen? :)
<Fuchs> Swordsworn: hab ich dir gestern schon gesagt
<Fuchs> curl -s http://ifconfig.me/ip
<Swordsworn> das war das mit curl richtig? darf ich mal nachfragen was curl ist? angeblich hab ich es schon installiert wenn ich über apt-get (auch aus verschiedenen programmen) es installieren möchte, wenn ich es aber ausführe heißt es curl gibts ned... 
<Fuchs> hmmm
<Swordsworn> sec ich probiers nochmal
<Fuchs> mal schauen in welchem paket das liegt
<apollo13> in curl
<Fuchs> was meint    apt-cache policy.curl
<Fuchs> ohne den punkt
<Fuchs> handytastatur ist muehsam
<Swordsworn> das paket heißt einfach curl? hm strange wenn ichs über apt-get install curl haben will sagt er mir das paket gibts nicht wird aber von einem anderen paket bereit gestellt mit apt-cache search bekomm ich 3 ergebnisse und alle 3 hab ich installiert 
<Swordsworn> sec 
<apollo13> lol nicht einfach installieren
<apollo13> beschreibungen lesen
<Fuchs> es geht natuerlich auch ohne curl
<Fuchs> aber mit curl ist es schoener
<Swordsworn> bei apt-cache search policy.curl gibt er mir einfach mal gar nix aus :/
<apollo13> du sollsts auch ohne punk eingeben…
<Fuchs> ohne search und ohne punkt
<Swordsworn> T_T mom
<apollo13> so wie Fuchs gesagt hat, bitte lesen, denken und dann ausführen ;)
<Fuchs> apt-cache policy curl
<Fuchs> so
<Swordsworn> aaah ok kannte policy nicht ähm dann heißts bei installiert (keine)
<Fuchs> das ist dann eher schlecht, das moechtest Du dann installieren
<Fuchs> oder du nimmst halt wget und extrahierst die ip von hand
<Fuchs> an sich egal
<Swordsworn> ok dann machs jetzt erstmal mit wget und versuchs dann später nochmal irgendwie curl auf die kiste zu bekommen. Danke für die Geduld :)
<Fuchs> keine ursache
<sash_> Was gibts denn bei der Benutzung von wget zu extrahieren? wget http://ifconfig.me/ip -qO-
<lho_> Was meinst Du mit extrahieren?
<sash_> 08:32:05 "<+Fuffs> oder du nimmst halt wget und extrahierst die ip von hand"
<lho_> Bei dieser URL ist in der Tat nicht viel zu extrahieren :)
<lho_> Das hat aber wenig mit wget zu tun.
<sash_> Ja, das ist klar.
<BigKing_2nd> guten Morgen...
<BigKing_2nd> habe eben Sweet Home 3d installiert... und wollte es starten, doch ich seh nur, dass es gestartet wird, aber kein Fenster aufmacht
<BigKing_2nd> danach ist es dann wieder geschlossen in der Startleiste (ich hab grad KDE laufen!)
<BigKing_2nd> kann jmd helfen, warum es nicht startet?
<BigKing_2nd> es gibt keine Fehlermeldung :-(
<apollo13> hast du es aus der konsole gestartet?
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Woher/wie wurde das installiert?
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: IIRC befindet sich das nicht in den offiziellen Ubuntu-Quellen.
<bazZzti> hat jemand erfahrung hiermit? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Autostart-Patch
<sash_> ,frag? bazZzti 
<shetlandpony> bazZzti: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bazZzti> sorry ja, ich möchte ja lediglich einige programme starten zum hochfahren. da is mir das eben in die finger gekommen das autostart patch. klingt simpel
<bazZzti> ist es zu empfehlen?
<sash_> Irgendwie sieht das ekelhaft aus. Imho.
<bazZzti> verstehe aber gerade nicht was parameter zu bedeuten hat in der anleitung? wo muss ich die parameter eingeben?
<sash_> bazZzti: Ich würde da eher mit update-rc.d oder der rc.local arbeiten.
<bazZzti> sash_, musst wissen ich bin kein experte in linux daher so einfach wie möglich muss es sein. installieren und gut...
<bazZzti> vielleicht noch ein zwei verknüpfungen von programmen in das autostart verzeichnis ziehen aber das wars auch...
<sash_> Von was für Programmen redest du denn? Irgendwas, was gestartet wird, wenn du dich anmeldest?
<bazZzti> jep
<bazZzti> und ein delay brauche ich darin
<bazZzti> da die netzwerkverbindung später aufgebaut wird als das programm
<sash_> Ja, darum kümmert sich deine Desktopumgebung. Du fügst die einfach da hinzu. Und für das delay schreibst du einfach ein winziges, einfaches Wrapper-Skript, das die Programme nacheinander startet. Das sieht dann etwa so aus: http://fpaste.org/rzJO/
<sash_> Oder, wenn die Netzwerkverbindung automatisch gestartet wird, einfach nur den sleep und dann das Programm.
<AkuUsagi> ich hab eine frage zum splash-screen unter 11.04. wie kann ich diesen deaktivieren und wieder die textausgabe beim booten bekommen?
<bazZzti> sash_, das is ein anhaltspunkt schonmal aber vorgehensweise ist nun script wie in dem link anfertigen und benenne es in autostart umd dann tue ich was?
<sash_> bazZzti: Du kannst das Skript nennen wie du willst, ausführbar machen und über die Systemeinstellungen von Unity (Die ich nicht kenne, weil ich Unity nicht nutze) zum Autostart deiner Desktop-Umgebung hinzufügen.
<bazZzti> sash_, ausführbar machen tue ich wie?
<sash_> bazZzti: Auf der Konsole 'chmod +x dateiname'
<AkuUsagi> bazZzti: mit chmod +x <dateiname>
<bazZzti> ich copy und paste die zeilen von der seite in gedit und speichere das aufm desktop
<bazZzti> und im terminal dann chmod +x dateiname
<bazZzti> das sollte ich hinbekommen
<sash_> Ja, nur dass das Skript, so wie es da steht, natürlich herzlich wenig Sinn macht.
<bazZzti> #!/bin/bash
<bazZzti> xbmc
<bazZzti> sleep 10
<bazZzti> xbmc
<sash_> Macht auch wenig Sinn.
<sash_> Wenn du nur willst, dass xmbc 10 Sekunden nach Login gestartet wird, schreibst du einfach, wie ich oben schon sagte, sleep 10 <neueZeile> xmbc
<sash_> nein, keine Queries!
<sash_> Support im Supportchannel.
<bazZzti> ok und wo kopiere ich das script dann hiin wenn ich es geschrieben habe damit es automatisch startet?
<sash_> Das Skript sorgt dann dafür, dass erst 10 Sekunden nichts gemacht wird, dann xmbc gestartet. Wenn du 20 Sekunden warten musst, bis Netzwerk da ist, machst du halt ein sleep 20 draus.
<bazZzti> jo verstehe...
<sash_> Du kannst das überall hin kopieren und über die Einstellungen deines Desktops automatisch starten lassen. Lies bitte, was ich schreibe.
<sash_> Siehe 10:50:49
<bazZzti> zum autostart meiner desktop umgebung hinzufügen?
<sash_> Ja, du wirst ja wohl sowas wie Gnome/KDE/Unity oder so nutzen, oder?
<bazZzti> jop
<bazZzti> standart ubuntu 10.04
<sash_> Und zwar?
<sash_> Standar_d_
<sash_> Also Gnome
<bazZzti> gehe davon aus
<sash_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart
<sash_> System->Einstellungen->Startprogramme
<bazZzti> ok
<sash_> Und jetzt muss ich leider los. Viel Erfolg noch.
<bazZzti> thx
<bazZzti> cyas
<BigKing_2nd> jokrebel, sorry, hab deine Antwort übersehen... installiert hab ich sweet home 3d via SoftwareCenter
<BigKing_2nd> da hab ich Sweet Home 3d angegeben und nach gesucht und es wurde mir vorgeschlagen und ich konnte es fehlerfrei installieren
<BigKing_2nd> also übe Systemeinstellungen -> Software -> Sweet Home 3d -> installieren
<BigKing_2nd> ist nicht von Hand gemacht worden
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Welche Ubuntu-Version hast Du?
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Und hast Du inzwischen denn (wie bereits empfohlen) mal versucht aus dem Terminal zu starten? Dort kann man dann ggf. Fehlermeldungen sehen.
<BigKing_2nd> jokrebel, 11,04
<BigKing_2nd> ne... hab ich nicht... werde ich jetzt mal tun
<BigKing_2nd> ja da kommen Meldungen... u.a. could no find the main class...
<BigKing_2nd> ich schau mal wo ich die Fehler hinpaste...
<BigKing_2nd> http://pastebin.com/yBuB20qv
<BigKing_2nd> ich glaub, Java ist nicht richtig installiert und / oder eingestellt... 
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: vielleicht hilft Dir das Wiki weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sweet_Home_3D
<BigKing_2nd> bzgl. Java hab ich aber openJDK installiert, sowie Java-common und default-jdk usw...
<BigKing_2nd> ich schau mal grad nach dem Link... danke
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Und schau auch mal hier: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sweethome3d/+question/155691 ---unter anderem gefunden per Google nach Teilen Deiner Fehlermeldung
<BigKing_2nd> der ubuntuusers-link hilft grad nicht... 
<BigKing_2nd> aber ich schau mal nach der Fehlermeldung gleich
<BigKing_2nd> wie kann ich denn Java Sun installieren... openjdk ist ja nicht das gleiche
<BigKing_2nd> die beschreiben da, dass man das installieren sollte...
<BigKing_2nd> aber... stören sich dann openjdk und java-sun nicht
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Vermutlich (bin grad mit testen noch nicht fertig) wie ganz unten in meinem letzten Link
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Ja genau #5 aus https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sweethome3d/+question/155691  ist die Lösung dass es geht. Grad hier nachgestellt und erfolgreich getestet.
<BigKing_2nd> apt-get install sun-java6-jre geht leider nicht... 
<BigKing_2nd> und mit den canoncial hol ich mir auch direkt die nicht getesten Updates mit rein,oder?
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Da müssen erst die passenden Quellen hinzugefügt werden und der Paketmanager aktuallisiert.
<BigKing_2nd> jaja... das weiss ich!
<BigKing_2nd> aber ich hol mir damit die nicht getestete Software bei Installationen und Updtes, oder?
<BigKing_2nd> ich weiss grad nicht, was canonical genau ist und versuch es nachzulesen.
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Du musst ja nicht alles aktuallisieren was da dann vorgeschlagen würde sondern nur das benötigte installieren und dann diese Quelle wieder deaktivieren. UND JA - dann hast Du Fremdquellen.
<BigKing_2nd> will nicht, beim nächsten Update / Upgrade nach Bauchlandung machen
<BigKing_2nd> ah... und wie wäre das, wenn man dann später sun-java6 in den Standard-Ubuntu-Quellen hat... blockieren oder behindern die sich nicht?
<BigKing_2nd> dann werde ich wohl sinnvollerweise aber andere Java-Versionen wie open-Java oder sowas deinstallieren... oder
 * jokrebel kennt sich mit dem ganzen Java-Gedönse nicht so wirklich doll aus und muss jetzt auch in die Arbeit. Viel Erfolg noch.
<BigKing_2nd> alles klar, danke dir aber für die Tipps jokrebel 
<jokrebel> cu
<jokrebel> BigKing_2nd: Gerne
<dadrc> Mehrere Java-Versionen in einem System sind kein Problem, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Verwendete-Java-Version-einstellen
<dadrc> Falls du wirklich beide brauchst
<apollo13> wie kann ich dpkg-reconfigure dash sagen dass er die fragen mit nein beantworten soll?
<apollo13> oder kann ich irgendwie anders automatisch (puppet) bash als sh setzen
<dadrc> apollo13, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, suchst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chsh
<apollo13> dadrc: nein ich will nur /bin/sh auf bash statt dash umleiten
<joschi> apollo13: normalerweise sollte man in skripten halt auch /bin/bash in die shebang schreiben, wenn man ne bash will
<apollo13> joschi: ja und das macht auf systemen ohne bash dann sehr viel spaß
<joschi> apollo13: und bzgl. puppet siehe parameter responsefile für package ressourcen
<joschi> apollo13: wieso?
<apollo13> weil /bin/bash witzlos ist ohne bash
<joschi> apollo13: dann installierst du eben das bash paket, wobei das eigentlich in jeder grundkonfiguration von ubuntu vorhanden ist
<apollo13> joschi: das script muss auf mehr als ubuntu rennen
<joschi> apollo13: was ist denn dein eigentliches problem?
<apollo13> das problem ist dass ich /bin/sh auf bash zeigen lassen will im ubuntu
<apollo13> und das möglichst automatisiert
<apollo13> wird also wohl in nem rm /bin/sh && ln -s enden
<joschi> apollo13: dann siehe was ich oben geschrieben habe
<apollo13> ja ich guck grad, ich befürchte nur dass es mir nix hilft da dash ja schon installiert ist?
<joschi> apollo13: und was spricht gegen /bin/bash (oder env bash) in der shebang?
<apollo13> joschi: das funktioniert auf systemen ohne bash nicht…
<joschi> apollo13: preseed files kann man auch bei der installation verwenden, das nur so nebenbei
<apollo13> joschi: ja, aber das ist hier leider nicht der fall, das system wird normal installiert (minimalinstall) und dann der rest per puppet nachgeschossen
<apollo13> (über die sinnhaftigkeit davon lässt sich natürlich streiten, aber gut das ist aktuell nun mal so)
<joschi> apollo13: wir drehen uns irgendwie im kreis. wenn das skript nur mit der bash läuft, sollte /bin/bash (oder eben env bash) in der she-bang stehen. genauso, wenn es nur mit irgendeiner anderen speziellen shell funktioniert
<joschi> apollo13: und /bin/sh ist eben *nicht* immer die bash
<joschi> apollo13: einfache lösung wäre also das skript so zu schreiben, dass es wirklich die shell bekommt, die es will
<apollo13> eben, und das script funktioniert wenn /bin/sh auf bash ksh etc zeigt aber nicht wenn es auf dash schreibt
<apollo13> das ist leider für mich keine option
<joschi> apollo13: und wenn es die bash erfordert, dann kannst du diese ja mit puppet vor der skriptausführung installieren
<apollo13> es erfordert nicht bash, es erfordet ein sh != dash ;)
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> es geht also auch mit bussybox?
<mgolisch> oder soll das heissen das es doch bash braucht?
<mgolisch> denn so anders als andere minimale shells ist dash auch nicht..
<apollo13> anders genug; das script ist nicht von mir verwendet nunmal /bin/sh, das zeugs ist wohl schon so alt dass die dash nichtmal kennen…
<apollo13> drum geh ich jetzt sh umsetzen und fertig ist
<sdx23> apollo13: das da dürfte tun, was du wolltest: http://linuxwiki.de/debconf
<apollo13> sdx23: genau sowas such ich danke
<apollo13> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/471741/ hmm fast, muss ich dpkg-reconfigure noch was sagen dass es die debconf values verwendet?
<greengecko> hallo. kurze frage: hab grad meine alte hdd wieder eingebaut und jetzt krieg ichn error beim booten, weil das dateisystem von der hdd gelöscht ist, da aber noch daten von nem alten ubuntu draufliegen. bin grad von livecd on. auf der ssd liegt eigtl. das os, das booten soll, die hdd brauch ich für daten. wenn ich jetzt einfach mit gparted die hdd formatiere, dann müsste das problem behoben sein oder?
<Frickelpit> greengecko: wenn das dateisystem gelöscht ist, wie sollen da noch daten drauf liegen?
<greengecko> die daten wurden nicht gelöscht, nur das dateisystem.. wenn man mit gparted ein dateisystem löscht bleiben die daten darauf erhalten :/
<greengecko> die frage is eben, wenn ich da jetzt nen neues dateisystem draufhau, ob dann alle daten verschwinden
<Frickelpit> ja
<greengecko> ok gut
<greengecko> danke, ich versuch mal mein glück :)
<greengecko> ähm ich will nur eine partition auf der hdd, da kommen dann daten drauf. da muss ich dann erweiterte partition wählen oder?
<k1l_> nein
<Frickelpit> kommt drauf an
<Frickelpit> du kannst auch eine primäre machen
<k1l_> eine primäre. 
<greengecko> ich dachte immer, primäre partitionen sind für das betriebssystem?
<Frickelpit> nein
<greengecko> ah ok, hab grad bei wikipedia nachgelesen :)
<greengecko> muss ich davor speicher freilassen? weil da ja eigtl. kein mbr draufkommt
<greengecko> oder wird der immer gebraucht für die partitionstabelle?
<k1l_> greengecko: nimm dir nen grafisches programm und baller da ne partition drauf. achte dadrauf, dass es die richtige hdd ist, ansonsten musst du nichts machen
<Harmageddon> Hi! Kann man den Unity-Starter in Ubuntu 11.04 irgendwie so einstellen, dass er oben angezeigt wird, statt links?
<greengecko> ok :)
<Frickelpit> Harmageddon: afaik nein
<greengecko> so, ich geh mal mein glück versuchen mit booten :) bis gleich, ich meld mich noma
<Harmageddon> Frickelpit: Schade, der wird mir nämlich so langsam zu voll. Gibt es dann wenigstens einen Weg, die Icons kleiner zu machen, oder nicht immer alle gemounteten Partitionen anzuzeigen?
<geser> apollo13: wenn du die richtige Variable gesetzt hast, dann sollte sie auch vom .postinst Skript verwendet werden
<dadrc> Harmageddon, kleinere Icons geht. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Arbeitsfl%C3%A4che#Unity-Experimental
<Frickelpit> Harmageddon: die anzeige der gemounteten geräte kann man auch abstellen
<Harmageddon> dadrc: Danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen.
<Harmageddon> Frickelpit: Wo?
<Frickelpit> Harmageddon: dconf-editor
<Frickelpit> Harmageddon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Einstellungen#Unity-relevante-Eintraege
<greengecko> mist, selbe fehlermeldung :/ müssen also noch daten auf der hdd liegen..
<k1l_> greengecko: welche fehlermeldung?
<greengecko> von grub, unknown filesystem
<greengecko> gparted sagt, dass 71mib belegt sind von dert neuen partition. müsste das nicht ganz leer sein? und vllt. liegt noch was in dem 1mib am anfang, der freigelassen ist
<Harmageddon> Frickelpit: Super, danke!
<k1l_> ,grub2? greengecko 
<shetlandpony> greengecko: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l_> greengecko: von der live cd den grub2 nochmal neu installieren (wie unter reperatur beschrieben)
<greengecko> ach, sorry, hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass auf der ssd ein windows 7 liegt
<greengecko> also ich will eigtl. nur mit der livecd die hdd leer kriegen, da müssen irgendwelche grubreste noch drauf sein
<k1l_> greengecko: also willst du nur win7 booten? dann hol deine win cd und reparier damit den mbr
<greengecko> ok: ich hab ne ssd wo nur windows 7 drauf ist. die sollte eigtl. auch booten. das bios nimmt aber die hdd zuerst als bootbares medium wahr (vllt. wegen reihenfolge der satastecker). wenn dann die hdd booten will failt sie natürlich, weil da nurnoch datenfragmente drauf sind
<greengecko> unterm strich gesagt: das problem sind keine daten auf der ssd, es muss nur die hdd komplett geleert werden, damit er die ssd bootet, weil die hdd dann ja leer ist. muss ich da vllt. was mit bootflags was machen?
<Guest23343> hallo leute... ich hab mal eine frage... ich müsste so eine art download-portal bauen, der es unseren kunden bzw. partnern erlaubt daten aus unserem firmennetz zu laden...
<Pilatus> sagt mal in der Konsole kann ich da in "ftp" auch Server abspeichern samt Benutzerkonten ?
<Guest23343> ich hab mal an einen apache ohne php, etc. gedacht... was haltet ihr davon?? öffentlicher server ist ja immer so eine sache
<Guest23343> Pilatus, glaub nicht
<Frickelpit> Guest23343: wäre wohl eher ein thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guest23343> aber ncfpt kann das in verb. mit einem alias
<Guest23343> ok Frickelpit ... sorry
<Frickelpit> np
<greengecko> also wenn ich versuche, die hdd über orte oder rechner zu öffnen, höre ich ne weile cdlaufwerkaktivitäten, aber das hdd-lämpchen bleibt aus und nix passiert.. wie krieg ich nun die hdd richtig leer? :/
<Guest23343> microwelle greengecko ;-)
<greengecko> ich will die hdd danach noch benutzen ;)
<Frickelpit> greengecko: warum nicht einfach den mbr von windows wiederherstellen, so wie k1l_ es schon sagte?
<greengecko> wieso wiederherstellen? der mbr von windows is doch nicht gelöscht.. es geht lediglich darum, dass er zuerst den mbr der hdd liest und dann den der ssd. da die hdd aber sagt ich bin bootbar, fragt er die ssd erst garnicht
<Frickelpit> dann änder doch die bootreihenfolge im bios
<greengecko> stimmt ich könnte mal versuchen, die der einzelnen geräte zu ändern, mal sehen, ob das geht
<greengecko> danke, daran hab ich nicht gedacht :)
<greengecko> bis gleich
<greengecko> danke Frickelpit, hat geklappt ;)
<greengecko> so jetzt wird der schöne tag genossen, bis bald 8)
<Pilatus> wenn ich über die Konsole mit "ftp" auf einen Ftp Server mit SSL/TLS verbinden möchte wie muss dann der Befehl aussehen ?
<Pilatus> ein "open ip port" bringt mich da nicht weiter.
<Pilatus> 550 SSL/TLS required on the control channel
<LetoThe2nd> Pilatus: tendenziell brauchst du eher sftp dann, ist aber nicht faktisch überprüft.
<apollo13> geser: ja, aber das programm ist schon installiert und ich dachte ich kann dpkg-reconfigure irgendwie zwingen die neuen settings zu verwenden
<ChampS_> gibts eigentlich fonts die in windows und linux enthalten sind?
<LetoThe2nd> ChampS_: MS hat einige in die public domain gestellt (paket msttcorefonts) - die gibts logischerweise auf beiden identisch.
<geser> apollo13: sollte es eigentlich tun, wieso es dir jetzt nicht klappt kann ich nicht sagen, dafür sind meine debconf-Kenntnisse zu gering (debconf-show dash zeigt aber das richtige an?)
<ChampS_> also wenn ich linux installier sind die auf jedenfall schon mit da?
<apollo13> geser: jupp
<LetoThe2nd> ChampS_: nein.
<ChampS_> kk, wollt wissen ob standartmäßig welche da sind die beide haben :p
<LetoThe2nd> ChampS_: aber du kannst sie problemlos nachinstallieren.
<LetoThe2nd> ChampS_: und es heisst standar_D_
<ChampS_> danke ^^
<ChampS_> ich mag aber keine doppel d !
<ChampS_> deswegen nehm ich t!
<geser> apollo13: ein interactives dpkg-reconfigure setzt es auch nicht wieder zurück auf die dash? wie hast du es denn auf die bash umgebogen?
<apollo13> geser: aktuell? rm /bin/sh && ln -s ;) ja mit dem interactiven tut es wie es soll
<geser> apollo13: wenn hier keiner helfen kann, versuche es mal in den (englischen) Entwicklerchannels von Ubuntu und/oder Debian (auf OFTC)
<apollo13> geser: ja, ich lass es erstmal so ist ja halb so wild ;)
<apollo13> puppet stellt mir eh sicher dass der link so bleibt *gg*
<topi1> hi
<topi1> bei mir ist kernel.org down
<topi1> kennt jemand einen miror?
<topi1> mirror
<dleb> Hallo, habe mal eine frage zu dem apache2 server, irgendwie nimmt er meine Befehle nicht an, ich versuche die mb anzahl zu ändern f+r den php file upload manche daten wie .txt die klein sind gehen eine 3.2 rar datei jedoch nicht, macht apache2 mir da irgendwelche unbekannten Fehler?
<k1l_> topi1: 1. kernel.org mal googlen, dann solltest du wissen warum. 2. wo ist der bezug zu ubuntu? -->#ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dAnjou> wieso wirdn der startmedienersteller unter natty nich mit root-rechten gestartet, obwohl die zwingend erforderlich sind?
<dAnjou> so ohne root-rechte kann man den gar nich benutzen
<pc-world> Hallo, ich bin auf Ubuntu 10.10, und bekomme schon seit längerem die Meldung "Nicht alle Aktualisierungen können installiert werden" beim Starten der Aktualisierungsverwaltung.
<pc-world> Wenn ich dann auf schließen klicke und das Fenster sich öffnet, kann ich zwar einiges aktualisieren, aber das Paket linux-headers-generic ist ausgegraut sowie Pakete aus PPAs (Chromium und Firefox stable).
<pc-world> Wie kann ich rauskriegen woran das liegt oder andere Lösungsvorschläge? Danke im Voraus :)
<k1l_> meistens hängen sie von paketen ab, die noch nicht aktualisiert wurden
<Frickelpit> pc-world: im terminal mal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade probieren, da wird mehr angezeigt
 * Frickelpit vermutet ein fehlendes dist-upgrade
<pc-world> durch apt-get upgrade wird aber nicht auf 11.04 aktualisiert, oder? weil das will ich momentan vermeiden
<Frickelpit> nein
<pc-world> beim Holen der repo-Dateien kommt keine ungewöhnliche Meldung, bei upgrade dann nur folgendes:
<pc-world> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
<pc-world>   chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n firefox linux-headers-generic
<Frickelpit> pc-world: dann mach mal ein sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pc-world> danke, das sieht schonmal besser aus
<pc-world> Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<pc-world>   chromium-browser-inspector firefox-globalmenu
<pc-world> Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
<pc-world>   linux-headers-2.6.35-30 linux-headers-2.6.35-30-generic
<pc-world> Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
<pc-world>   chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n firefox linux-headers-generic
<Frickelpit> ,paste? pc-world 
<shetlandpony> pc-world: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<pc-world> was genau macht dieses dist-upgrade, dass es jetzt auf einmal funktioniert?
<Frickelpit> pc-world: schau mal mit man apt-get nach
<pc-world> danke, wusste (bis jetzt) gar nicht dass man verständliche Erklärungen hat :)
<mccurly1> hi, ich hatte gestern nachgefragt, wo man nachschauen muss, wenn der x-server abstürzt. problem war spontanabsturz bei klicken eines linkes in pidgin. ich kann die fehlermeldungen nicht verstehen und bitte um hilfe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402397/
<LupusE> Medics: pidgin -> Werkzeuge -> einstellungen -> browser -> ... einstellungen kontrollieren.
<LupusE> der befehl, der dort ausgefuehrt wird ist nicht gebundne an einen browser, wenn du damit also beim klick was falsches aufrufst kannst du das system runter reissen.
<mccurly1> LupusE: browsereinstellungen werden in den gnome-einstellungen kontrolliert -> firefox
<LupusE> mccurly1: ??
<mccurly1> LupusE: sry, dachte meintest mich.
<LupusE> mccurly1: meinteich auch, diene antwort ist dennoch nicht zielfuehrend.
<sash_> LupusE: Man kann pidgin sagen, dass Gnome das verwaltet.
<LupusE> sash_: und darauf vertrauen? viel glueck.
<mccurly1> sash_, LupusE: was sollte ich dort eurer meinung nach einstellen?
<LupusE> am besten etwas, was dein X nicht zum absturz bringt.
<sash_> Ich finds so richtig. Eigentlich.
<sash_> Aber offenbar ist da was bei dir kaputt. 
<LupusE> eigendlich, aber ausschlussverfahren hilft um generell erstmal zu sagen ob es daran liegt, wenn pidgin das macht, was gnome machen sollte.
<mccurly1> ist es möglich, dass es an fglrx liegt? ich hatte vorher firefox-stable und das dev repo von pidgin, das habe ich aus angst zurück gestellt auf das normale repo. zeitgleich erinnere ich mich an ein fglrx update vor  ein par wochen... könnte dies der fall sein?
<k1l_> mccurly1: hast du auch pidgin dann wieder auf standard gestellt? also mit ppa purge weil sonst hast du noch die entwickler version von pidgin
<Salamander86> Hallo!
<Salamander86> Ich möchte gerne eine Tabellenkalkulation quer ausdrucken.
<Salamander86> Geht das?
<Salamander86> (Ich benutze libreoffice
<Salamander86> Version 3.3.2 auf Ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<mccurly1> k1l_: ja, das habe ich und auch überprüft
<kleinerdrache> wenn ich ein paket für mich anpasse, wie kann ich da am besten einen patch auf launchpad raufladen?
<kleinerdrache> muss ich das alles per hand machen?
<koegs> ,launchpad? kleinerdrache
<shetlandpony> kleinerdrache, launchpad ist da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad
<koegs> ah, den link meinte ich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA
<kleinerdrache> ich will kein ppa erstellen, sondern einen patch für die offiziellen pakete bereitstellen
<mccurly1> Salamander86: hast probiert über format/seite auf querformat zu stellen?
<Salamander86> mccurly1, Danke, das klappt
<geser> kleinerdrache: bug eröffnen, sofern er noch nicht existiert, patch anhängen, und ubuntu-sponsors zum Bug subscriben, wenn du möchstest, dass einer der Devs es hochlädt
<kleinerdrache> geser, ich dachte nur, es gebe da ein paar scripten, die meinen patch erstellen...
<geser> wäre mir nicht bekannt, das es was fertiges gäbe
<geser> aber ich hatte bisher auch nicht das verlangen, da ein skript einsetzen zu müssen
<kleinerdrache> manno, kann jemand libsoci ordentlich implementieren, so dass die autotools damit funktionieren?
<kleinerdrache> fedora hat da eine soci.m4 und eine soci-config im angebot, ich bin grade am verzweifeln, weil ich das auch gerne hätte, weiß aber nicht wie ich das in libsoci-core-gcc-dev rein bekomme
<kleinerdrache> vielleicht leg ichs einfach im /usr/local ab und dann kann halt nur ich mein paket compilieren. :)
<kleinerdrache> kann man gcc dazu anweisen, recursiv nach headers zu suchen?  gcc -I/usr/include sollte auch -I/usr/include/soci beinhalten, ginge das?
<Muckel2> Guten Abend zusammen
<Muckel2> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein Verzeichnis so die Rechte zuweise, dass mein Benutzer es zuweisen kann?
<Muckel2> Hintergrund ist, dass ich eine ntfs Partition dauerhaft einbinde. Das hat dank der fstab auch funktioniert.
<Muckel2> nur das angegebene Verzeichnis /Daten (habe ich angelegt) müsste jetzt noch die Rechte bekommen.
<dAnjou> Muckel2: sowas wird mit dem mount-befehl oder dem fstab-eintrag erledigt
<Muckel2> dAnjou Das habe ich ja auch gemacht, die fstab editiert. Danach habe ich jene mit sudo mount -a neu eingelesen
<dAnjou> Muckel2: poste die zeile hier bitte
<Muckel2> Die Rechte für mein angelegtes Verzeichnis heißt "drwxrwx---" Für meinen Benutzer ansonsten aber "drwxr-xr-x"
<Muckel2> Die Zeile lautet: UUID=62686AA8702B05F3  /Daten  ntfs  rw,auto,users,noexec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<Muckel2> Habe mich dabei an die Anleitung in dem Ubuntuuser Wiki gehalten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<dAnjou> Muckel2: bist du sicher, dass das verzeichnis /Daten und nicht /media/Daten ist?
<Muckel2> ja, bin ich. Habe es in /Daten angelegt und in der fstab auch /Daten angegeben und nicht /media/Daten
<Lasall1> Muckel2: du bist auch in der gruppe plugdev? id | grep -o plugdev
<dAnjou> das ist zwar nicht zwingend, aber schöner ist es doch, solche einhängepunkte in /media/ zu haben
<Muckel2> Habe es im Wurzelverzeichnis angelegt, da so auch nach der Installation die Windowspartition eingebunden ist. Und beide möchte ich ja dauerhaft haben.
<Muckel2> okai. Ist nur komisch, da die Installations-Routine das auch so gemacht hat.
<Muckel2> Aber kann die beiden ja unmounten und das ändern.
<dAnjou> Lasall1: das sollte per default der fall sein
<Muckel2> Die Frage bleibt aber, wie ich ein Verzeichnis für meinen Benutzer bzw. für alle lokalen Benutzer freigebe. Denn chmod 777 wie ich es aus dem Webseiten Bereich kenne, ist wohl nicht richtig.
<dAnjou> Muckel2: existiert überhaupt ein problem?
<Frickelpit> Muckel2: chmod funktioniert nicht bei windows-dateisystemen
<dAnjou> bis jetzt sehe ich noch keins
<dAnjou> Muckel2: ntfs wird eigtl. immer mit 777 gemountet
<Muckel2> Lasall: Ja bin in der Gruppe
<sdx23> ,mount? Muckel2, Abschnitt "Windows-Dateisysteme"
<shetlandpony> Muckel2, Abschnitt "Windows-Dateisysteme", mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> dAnjou: ja, er sagt aber in seiner fstab 770, und das passiert dann demnach auch.
<sdx23> Muckel2: 5.1.
<sdx23> Wie da steht: die Umask-Option legt die Rechte fest. Und wenn du umask=007 hast, wird's eben 770. Wenn du was anderes willst, musst du das entsprechen ändern.
<Muckel2> Das Problem ist folgendes: Ich möchte auf der Partition alle meine Daten ablegen. Schaue ich mir mit ls -l mein Benutzerverzeichnis an, haben die Verzeichnisse dort folgende Rechte: "drwxr-xr-x 2 muckel muckel 4096"
<Muckel2> Das Verzeichnis der Partition aber diese: "drwxrwx---   1 root plugdev  4096"
<sdx23> Was genau passt dir daran nicht? Außer, dass es "anders" ist?
<Muckel2> sdx23: Danke schön! Damit bin ich schonmal ein Stück weiter.
<Muckel2> sdx23: Möchte halt, dass es nur für meinen Benutzer ist.
<sdx23> Muckel2: dann musst du zusätlich zu umask auch die uid Option ändern, damit es nicht mehr root gehört.
<dAnjou> was relativ sinnlos is
<Muckel2> sdx23: Danke, werde mir das Wiki zu den für mich neuen Begriffen druchlesen.
<dAnjou> Muckel2: da du in der gruppe plugdev bist, der das verzeichnis gehört, hast du vollen schreib-, lese- und ausführzugriff
<dAnjou> Muckel2: für deine jetzige anforderung musst du genau gar nichts tun
<Muckel2> dAnjou: Mir geht es darum, dass ich auf meine Daten unter beiden Systemen zugreifen kann. Klappt ja dank der Einbindung auch. Es gibt aber noch einen weiteren Benutzer in meinem Ubuntu und ich möchte nun nicht, dass diese Person meine Schrift Dokumente lesen kann.
<dAnjou> ah
<dAnjou> dann ändere nicht die maske, sondern die gid
<dAnjou> Muckel2: kann dieser andere benutzer root-rechte erlangen?
<sdx23> das wäre in der Tat auch eine Möglichkeit.
<Muckel2> dAnjou: Denke nicht, da es ein eingeschränkter Benutzer ist.
<dAnjou> dann also folgendes
<dAnjou> Muckel2: führe mal `id` im terminal aus (ohne ``)
<dAnjou> da müsste in der zeile sowas stehen: gid=1000(muckel)
<dAnjou> evtl. ist die zahl eine andere. welche ist es=?
<Muckel2> da sehe ich dann die gid etc. Und ja, die ist 1000
<dAnjou> dann gehe jetzt in die fstab und ändere die 46 bei gid=46 in eine 1000
<dAnjou> in der entsprechenden zeile
<dAnjou> als gid=1000
<dAnjou> *also
<Muckel2> okai. Ist die gid auf eine Gruppe bezogen oder auf den Benutzer?
<dAnjou> in der fstab besagt die gid welcher gruppe das gemountete gerät gehören soll
<dAnjou> und die 1000 ist deine gruppe
<dAnjou> NUR deine
<Muckel2> Gut :)
<Muckel2> Dann habt vielen Dank!
<dAnjou> somit haben jetz nur root und du schreib/lese/ausführ-rechte
<Muckel2> merci
<dAnjou> auch an sdx23 
<sdx23> hm? achso, hatte er mir doch schon.
<dAnjou> drölfmal hält besser
<Muckel2> Nochmals vielen Dank an euch! Nach dem mounten her müsste es geklappt haben und ist jetzt auch beides in /media/
<sdx23> nun, da spalten sich zwar wohl die Meinungen, aber desöfteren hört man /media sei dem Automounter, manuell(und per fstab) gemountetes nach /mnt # Ansonsten einfach im Home einen Symlink anlegen ~/daten, dann kann man da ohne viel durchs Dateisystem zu gehen zugreifen.
<dAnjou> sdx23: is das gnome (oder auch kde) egal, wo sachen gemountet werden? bzw. werden auch sachen in /mnt im nautilus angezeigt?
<dAnjou> eigtl. müsste es
<sdx23> dAnjou: ich nutze keines der beiden. Aber guter Einwand, daran, dass das eventuell (nicht) angezeigt wird, hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
<PBeck> hi
<Feed> guten abend!
<Feed> ich möchte mir einen pc aufbauen - und da er als betriebssystem ausschließlich linux (wohl ubuntu) kriegt würde ich gerne die zusammenstellung der komponenten disktutieren. was meint ihr zu einem board mit intel H67 chipsatz?
<k1l> ,hcl? Feed 
<shetlandpony> Feed: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> ansonsten allgemeine hardwareberatung am besten im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Feed> k1l, thx, ich zieh dann mal in den OT bereich um. dachte das sei eine ubuntu-spezifische supportanfrage
<FishForYou> .
<littledarkcloud1> hoi, ich hab zeit gefunden mir nen paar sachen durch zu lesen. darin hab ich auch die antwort gefunden wie man einen account auf freenode anlegt und SSL-verschlüsselt einloggt.
<littledarkcloud1> ABER für mich ist nicht klar, wenn man sich den account anlegt --- ob auch beim anlegen SSL-verschlüsselung genutzt wird.
<littledarkcloud1> kann mir hier jemand helfen und antwort geben??
<k1l> littledarkcloud1: bei fragen zu freenode am besten in #freenode fragen
<littledarkcloud1> okay, thx.
<littledarkcloud1> bb.
<boern> wie kann ich unter lubuntu von lautsprecher auf köpfhörer schalten? bei dem lautsprecher symbol kann man nur die lautstärke ändenr
<daniel_gc> hi, I am considering wheather to package my application "grub customizer" as described on http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/freestable/ or not. Im worried about the phrase "Make sure your package doesn’t use root privileges (by sudo, gksu, pkexec, suid/sgid, etc.) or custom maintainer scripts (maintainer scripts that are automatically generated by debhelper and similar tools are fine).". Dies it my application must run without 
<daniel_gc> root permission or does it only mean I mustn't use sudo on the installation?
<daniel_gc> oops… wrong channel
<jokrebel> gn8
<C_A_M> kann ein vserver beim sudo apt-get upgrade hängen bleiben ?
<sdx23> C_A_M: Sollte er nicht?
<C_A_M> eigentlich doch nicht, oder ? es passiert nun schon ne weile nix mehr im putty teminal
<C_A_M> steht bei Unpacking replacement apache2-doc...
<guntbert> C_A_M: schau mit top/htop nach, ob sich was tut
<C_A_M> im power panel steht bei cpu auslastung 0%
<C_A_M> tastks 28 total, 2 runings, 26 sleeping, 0 stoppes, 0 zombie
<C_A_M> wenn die putty verbindung abbricht ist das doch hoffentlich kein drama
<bekks> Das wird man dann sehen ;)
<derdui> nabend zusammen, und zwar habe ich folgendes problem. ich möchte mich mit meinem vpn account an der uni konstanz verbinden. das zertifikat habe ich, und das profil auch. jetzt will ich die verbindung mit dem networkmanager-vpnc herstellen. dies geht allerdings nur mit hybridauth, was der networkmanager nicht unterstützt. abhilfe soll eine erweiterung aus dem ppa schaffen. die quellen und den schlüssel habe ich, aber das paket heißt auch
<C_A_M> ;)
<bekks> ,512? derdui 
<shetlandpony> derdui: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<sdx23> C_A_M: um sowas abzufangen verwendet man dann screen.
<C_A_M> ?
<bekks> ,screen? C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> C_A_M, Screen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> C_A_M: dann wird der Prozess nicht getötet, wenn die Verbindung abbricht.
<C_A_M> aha, danke
<derdui> ok :)
<derdui> also ich brauche nen networkmanager, der vpnc mit hybridauth unterstützt^^
<C_A_M> so langsam glaub ich das ich den vserver abgeschossen habe :)
<sdx23> derdui: "das paket heißt auch" war das letzte, was ankam.
<sdx23> C_A_M: im Zweifel killen und neustarten, das Update. Länger als ein paar Sekunden sollte das da wirklich nicht hängen.
<bekks> Oder das Ding hat gerade viel I/O :)
<dadrc> Das ist immer so die Sache mit vServern, aber gut, das gehört nicht hierher
<C_A_M> jop, denke auch grad darüber nach und schau grad was es da für möglichkeiten im power panel gibt
<C_A_M> ahhh, gestoppt und wieder gestartet und läuft wieder
<C_A_M> jemand eventuell tipps wie ich den vserver für cms wie z. B. joomla optimieren kann? ich find im netz nix gescheites dazu
<C_A_M> hab probleme beim installieren von erweiterungen im joomla
<C_A_M> und bis ich das buch linux 2011 durch habe ist bestimmt weihnachten ;)
<dadrc> C_A_M, wenn Joomla an sich funktioniert, ist das mit den Erweiterungen eher ein Joomla-Problem. Da können dir die Jungs in #joomla sicher besser weiterhelfen.
<C_A_M> hab schon einige forenbeiträge dazu gelesen, und es soll an den servereinstellungen liegen
<C_A_M> das was ich finden konnte hab ich auch schon geändert in der php.ini nur hats nix gebracht
<auftisch> was bedeutet, es wenn tar sagt: " Modus ist unterschiedlich   tar: Ein einzelner Nullblock bei 27" - andere Rechte als im Archiv? warum?
<auftisch> nach --verify mit --create
<Oui_Ubuntu> 我在哪裡可以下載 Ubuntu？
<Oui_Ubuntu> 當他談到演唱演奏躍升下降親吻小便屁
<Oui_Ubuntu> 演奏躍升下降親吻小便屁
<Oui_Ubuntu> 當他談到演唱
<Oui_Ubuntu> 我在哪裡可以
<CalebRipley> Jupp Ubuntu!
<CalebRipley> Gibt es eigentlich ne Möglichkeit sterr durch ne Pipe zu leiten?
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-08
<mat619> Morgen! Habe zuhause eine VIA C3 basierte Maschine, auf der alle möglichen Ubuntu-releases die ich rumfliegen hatte nicht installiert werden konnten (X-server startete nie). Nun fand ich durch zufall eine alte HD mit 9.04 drauf, und davon bootet das System absolut fehlerfrei. Daher überleg ich jetzt, ob ich das 9.04 einfach zu 10.04 LTS upgraden kann, um wieder update-support zu haben. Wäre das gefährlich?
<mat619> Hab gelesen so einige haben damit Probleme gehabt und mussten neuinstallieren. Das wär natürlich dann ärgerlich, weil dann das Spielchen von vorne los geht...
<nahab> hallo, wer weiß noch wo ich hier war und darüber geklagt habe, das mein ubuntu ständig abstürzt  man sagt mir ich solle bilder vom schwarzen Bildschirm machen (was drauf steht) und auf einen foto hoster hochladen vielleicht kommen wir dann weiter
<nahab> ich habe nun die links... wer will sie sehen ?
<Bunyip> einfach posten, wird sich schon einer finden.
<nahab> ok
<nahab> https://picasaweb.google.com/114520469816537582078/8September2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink, https://picasaweb.google.com/114520469816537582078/8September2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink, https://picasaweb.google.com/114520469816537582078/8September2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<shetlandpony> nahab's url: http://tinyurl.com/42zwxg3 | Picasa Web Albums - Jörg Offermann
<nahab> und https://picasaweb.google.com/114520469816537582078/8September2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<shetlandpony> nahab's url: http://tinyurl.com/4xx2uy6 | Picasa Web Albums - Jörg Offermann
<ppq> vier mal der selbe kaputte link. yay!
<nahab> was echt?...moment
<nahab> was steht denn da bei dir?
<ppq> Seite nicht gefunden
<ppq> wenn du uns bilder zeigen willst, lad sie am besten bei http://ompldr.org oder http://imgur.com hoch
<ppq> oder http://imageshack.us ooder sonstwo
<nahab> was kommt hierbei?
<nahab> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/im6w-3-eccb-jpg.html
<ppq> ein auf dem kopf stehendes, unscharfes foto von einem backtrace
<nahab> wieso auf dem kopf....mom ich lads mal auf http://ompldr.org dauert was
<ppq> du musst es erst umdrehen
<ppq> bei imgur kannst du das noch nach dem hochladen machen
<ppq> hab nu grad keine lust das runterzuladen und selbst umzudrehen :)
<nahab> tja, dann kann mir wohl niemand helfen, denn die sind auf http://ompldr.org auch umgedreht obwohl ich sie richtig fotografiert und hochgeladen habe
<nahab> weiß nicht warum die das umdrehen
<ppq> das liegt nicht an den hostern, das ist bei dir falschrum. du hast das wohl in deinem bildbetrachtungsprogramm ma nuell umgedreht, es merkt sich die einstellung und lädt das bilkd beim nächsten mal richtigrum
<nahab> mom es volgt gleich ne andere hoffentlich richtige richtung
<nahab> nee hab ich nicht manuell gedreht, jetzt habe habe ich sie aber gedreht und es folgt trotzdem  das falschherume bild
<nahab> es geht nicht anders
<nahab>  bei ersten mal habe ich sie fotografiert, auf den desktop gezogen, angeschaut , alle bilder waren richtig rum und hochgeladen
<nahab> ach mist, bekomms nicht anders hin :-(
<Harmageddon> Morgen! Ich benutze ein Logitech Cordless Desktop Set (Maus+Tastatur) mit der Modellnummer S510. Eigentlich funktioniert alles wunderbar unter Ubuntu 11.04, auch die Extratasten an der Tastatur, bloß kann man mit dem Mausrad nicht mehr seitlich scrollen, nur noch vertikal, obwohl es eigentlich möglich wäre. Deshalb die Frage: Gibt es für diese Maus/Tastatur-Kombination Treiber für...
<Harmageddon> ...Ubuntu 11.04?
<Bunyip> nahab: http://www.imagenetz.de/f267be762/im6w-3-eccb.jpg.html
<Harmageddon> Habe eben gemerkt, dass das horizontale Scrollen in Inkscape möglich ist, aber in Firefox nicht. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?
<deem> Harmageddon: welche ff version?
<Harmageddon> 6.0.2
<deem> ich habs hier grade mit ubuntu 10.04 und ff 4.0.1 ausporbiert. bei mir gehts. ich hab allerdings auch ne logitech g7, aber das sollte ja keine rolle spielen
<deem> mit dem 6.0.2 hab ich hier leider keinen content mit dem ich seitlich scrollen könnte
<deem> entweder zerschießt der mir alles oder mein bildschirm is zu breit :D
<sash_> deem: Man kann ja theoretisch auch zoomen.
<deem> stimmt
<deem> ok. wenn ich ranzoome kann ich auch mit dem mausrad nach links und nach rechts scrollen
<nahab> also da ich  anscheinend keine vernunftigen fotos machen kann, von dem backtrace der nicht auf dem Kopf steht beim Foto hochladen, frage ich einfach mal so in den Raum, wie kann es passieren das Ubuntu ständig in dieses backtrace fällt
<nahab> ?
<nahab> ich dachte ubuntu stürzt nicht ab
<Harmageddon> deem: Komisch
<deem> nahab: was fürn backtrace?
<mat619> Hallo zuasmmen. Habe zuhause eine VIA C3 basierte Maschine, auf der 10.04 weder mit der Live-CD noch der Alternate lief (X-server startete nie). Nun fand ich durch zufall eine alte HD mit 9.04 drauf, und davon bootet das System absolut fehlerfrei. Daher überleg ich jetzt, ob ich das 9.04 einfach zu 10.04 LTS upgraden kann, um wieder update-support UND ein lauffähiges System zu haben. Was meint ihr, laufe ich dann Gefahr mir das 
<nahab> na der bildschirm wird schwarz und da steht mega viel drin, der schreibt da mehrere seiten und ich weiß gar nicht was.... meine Fotos habe ich hochgeladen, aber  die sind immer falschherum im Foto hoster, obwohl ich die richtig rum hochgeladen und fotografiert habe
<deem> ,512? mat619 
<shetlandpony> mat619: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<nahab> ok, andere frage ...was muß ich ins terminal eingeben, damit ich erfahre welche netzwerkkarten ich besitze...vielleicht liegt es ja an dem
<deem> nahab: lspci bzw lshw
<czd> hallo, hab eine fehlermeldung und gwibber läuft nicht mehr
<czd> http://pastebin.de/18700
<mat619> hrmpf, hab die 512 byte grenze gesprengt. Kam mein Post vollständig an?
<Harmageddon> nope
<mat619> was war das letzte vor'm cut? shetlandpony's nachricht wird selbst gecuttet, sodass ich davon net viel versteh. mag auch am client hier liegen.
<Harmageddon> deem: Habe noch das hier gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Mausfunktionen#Horizontales-Scrollen Bringt aber auch nichts.
<Harmageddon> "Was meint ihr, laufe ich dann Gefahr mir das "
<mat619> ah ok danke. rest war: "... das lauffähige 9.04 zu zerschießen?"
<deem> mat619: da du via nutzt hat wohl dein 9.04 einen angepassten grafiktreiber und deine beiden neuinstallierten systeme wohl nicht
<deem> ,via? mat619 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss nichts ueber via, ich assoziiere aber Mercury, moto4lin, phpmyadmin, smssend, via-grafikkarten, Via-Grafikkarten Unichrome9 und Zattoo damit
<deem> ,via-grafikkarten? mat619 
<shetlandpony> mat619: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Grafikkarten/Via
<deem> mat619: das sollte interessant für dich sein
<mat619> deem: hm nein die 9.04 installatino stammt aus einem ausgeschlachteten pentium-rechner mit intel-grafik, von daher eigentlich nix besonderes!
<mat619> deem: deshalb versteh ich den umstand, dass ich nicht installieren, wohl aber ein installiertes system booten kann, überhaupt net.
<deem> mat619: vielleicht fehlt den neuen systemen auch einfach nur etwas, dass das alte system noch hat
<nahab> ich habe da keinen plan...wieviel netzwerkkarten seht ihr? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402407/
<deem> mat619: die fehlermeldung des xservers wäre von vortiel
<deem> nahab: 2. einmal lan und einmal wlan
<deem> s/.//
<shetlandpony> deem meant: ahab: 2. einmal lan und einmal wlan
<deem> pf
<deem> r
<nahab_> no, jedesmal stürzt ubuntu ab und es wird immer öfter und schlimmer ich spiele ubuntu neu auf....nächste frage also was kann ich machen, damit ubuntu nach der neuinstallation optisch genauso aussieht wie jetzt
<nahab_> weil ich habe ein schönes hintergrundbild, ein theme usw
<deem> ,backup? nahab_ 
<shetlandpony> nahab_, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<czd> was soll ich machen?
<deem> czd: bitte?
<czd> gwibber läuft nicht http://pastebin.de/18700
<deem> czd: du solltest deine frage vielleicht ein weniger ausformulieren und hier nicht so einen abgehackten satz und nen link hinpacken. dann hilft dir vielleicht eher jemand.
<deem> czd: ist das alles was du da bekommst? das schaut stark nach einer fehlermeldung von dpkg aus und dann sollte da einiges mehr dabei stehn
<deem> und weils so schön ist hätt ich auch noch gerne ein "lsb_release -a" in einem nopaste, bitte
<nahab_> im link stehen einige terminalbefele oder programme  und  es gibt auch andere programme, welches wäre eurer meinung nach das leichteste bachupprogramm für anfänger ?
<czd> deem  ne steht nur das, 
<czd> gibt ja schon etliche bug reports http://snipurl.com/vlxyz
<mat619> deem: Jo, die wär schön, wenn sie was enthalten würde! Er sagt nur "Fehler beim Starten des X-Servers" und unter Details kommt nur die Info, welche Grafikkarte und Bildschirmparameter ich habe.
<nahab> wieder abgestürzt :-(
<koegs> stürzt dein Ubuntu (welche version) auch nach einer frischen Installation ab? Hast du mal die Hardware überprüft (memtest, Temperaturen, smart, etc.)?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<LupusE> mat meist liegt das an falschn bootparametern (install nein, laufendes system ja). da musst do wohl mal ein wenig mit dingen wie 'noapic' herumspielen. 
<Bunyip> nahab: Ich hatte dir das extra zurecht gedreht ;) [09:56] <Bunyip> nahab: http://www.imagenetz.de/f267be762/im6w-3-eccb.jpg.html 
<nahab> bunny danke schön, aber ich denke ich installiere trotzdem neu :-)
<koegs> ,tab? nahab
<shetlandpony> nahab: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<pAt_> shetlandpony: cool, gut zu wissen, danke :)
<koegs> ,bot? pAt_
<shetlandpony> pAt_: ich bin ein bot ;p
<nahab> ich wusste das, aber ich hatte nur tab vergessen in der eile
<pAt_> na dann danke ich halt einem bot für die Info ;)
<czd> "sudo aptitude install -f" will gwibber deinstallieren
<czd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542819
<deem> czd: hast du irgendwelche ppas auf deinem rechner aktiv?
<deem> czd: und wo ist eigentlich die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"?
<czd> deem hier http://pastebin.de/18701
<deem> czd: gut. hast du irgendwelche ppas aktiv?
<czd> deem keine ahnung
<deem> czd: packst du mal bitte die ausgabe von "ls -laR /etc/apt" in einen pastebin?
<czd> deem http://pastebin.de/18702
<deem> czd: nun ich würde sagen. da hast du 2 ppas. librecad und opera
<deem> vermutlich hat das opera ppa ein defektes xulrunner da reingepatcht
<deem> czd: die ausgabe von "sudo apt-get install -f" wäre noch ganz lesenswert
<czd> ein bug report ist schon ein jahr alt und immer noch "new" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2/+bug/559399
<drivin> Hi. Ich habe einen Postfixserver am Laufen. Nun wird für jeden Benutzer eine Ordnerstruktur angelegt, unter anderem mit dem Ordner trash. Es scheint allerdings so zu sein, dass jedes Mailprogramm wiederrum eine andere Struktur anlegt. Das eine erwartet nun eine Ordner mit dem Namen Papierkorb, das andere einen mit dem Namen trash oder Trash - und jedes Programm legt die für sich passenden Ordner an. Wie wäre der eleganteste w
<drivin> eg den ich gehen könnte, damit die Programme immer auf z.B. den Ordner trash zugreifen und nicht auf irgendwelche anderen Abarten. Lässt sich irgendwo serverseitig evl ein alias anlegen.
<drivin> Ich hätte eventuell noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich die Mails per IMAP abrufe und als imap-server Dovecot läuft.
<sdx23> Symlink namens Papierkorb auf Trash.
<mgolisch> oder das client programm gescheit einstellen
<mgolisch> :)
<drivin> sdx23: sicher, wäre quick and dirty, aber das kann an sic auch nicht des rätsels lösung sein
<TheInfinity> drivin: client richtig einstellen ist die einzig sinnvolle lösung.
<drivin> mgolisch: dsas wird spätestens ab drei nutzern nicht mher funktionieren ;)
<drivin> TheInfinity: Schön - selbst zwischen evolution de und en gibt es schon unterschiede in der benennung
<TheInfinity> drivin: yep. kann man aber einstellen welcher ordner als papierkorb verwendet werden soll
<TheInfinity> drivin: in jedem (brauchbaren) imap client geht das
 * TheInfinity verwendet überall die englischen standard-bezeichnungen (trash, sent, drafts, ...) und zwingt clients die sich nicht an die standards halten dazu die ordner zu verwenden
<drivin> TheInfinity: das will ich auch nicht bestreiten, aber warum X clients konfigurieren wenn man nur einen server konfigurieren musste. Das wäre nach meiner Auffassung am wenigsten fehleranfällig.
<TheInfinity> drivin: mir ist bislang aber noch keine serverseitige strategie über den weg gelaufen.
<TheInfinity> drivin: da es auch so viele abgedrehte bezeichnungen wie clients gibt ist das auch kaum möglich
<drivin> TheInfinity: gut, auch wieder richtig...
<moruk> hi leuts
<moruk> ich wollte grad fragen wie die grafische oberfläche für ubuntu server heißt
<joschi> drivin: virtuelle IMAP-ordner wie von dovecot imap implementiert könnte dein problem lösen. ist allerdings auch unschön und korrekte konfiguration der clients ist zu bevorzugen
<joschi> moruk: welche art von grafischer oberfläche?
<moruk> die die man bei ubuntu server nachträglich installieren kann
<TheInfinity> moruk: welche ebene? xorg / gnome / unity. ;)
<drivin> joschi: wo liegt der unterschied?
<TheInfinity> moruk: du kannst ne menge verschiedener dinge nachinstallieren ... :)
<joschi> moruk: ubuntu und ubuntu server unterscheiden sich erstmal nur durch die vorinstallierten pakete.
<joschi> moruk: du kannst also alles installieren, was in den ubuntu paketquellen verfügbar ist
<joschi> drivin: unterschied zu was?
<moruk> joschi: k, thx
<TheInfinity> moruk: und wenn du überlegst auf einen im internet verfügbaren server eine grafische oberfläche zu installieren - lass es. :)
<moruk> ich lass aber auch spiele und so drauf laufen
<moruk> bots und noch so
<TheInfinity> moruk: und wofür braucht man da ne grafische oberfläche?
<TheInfinity> moruk: und wo steht der server?
<TheInfinity> moruk: wenns ein server in einem rechenzentrum ist hat da definitiv kein xorg / grafikkram was drauf zu suchen. wäre n riesiges sicherheitsrisiko.
<czd> deem und jetzt? "sudo apt-get remove --purge  xulrunner-1.9.2" löscht auch evolution-couchdb
<czd> und vieles mehr
<czd> http://pastebin.de/18704
<hotte> und nun
<eddy> Hi...
<eddy> Kennt sich jemand mit vim aus und kann mir kurz helfen?
<dadrc> ,frag? eddy 
<shetlandpony> eddy: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<eddy> ok.. Ich will einige Zeilen finden und diese loeschen.
<eddy> Mein Ansatz bisher ist :%g/ZEILEN/d
<moruk> TheInfinity: ich brauch die oberfläche wegen den bots die darauf laufen werden, der server steht bei mir zuhause
<TheInfinity> okay, dann passts halbwegs. wofür hast du dann das server-ubuntu installiert? und seit wann brauchen bots eine gui? ;)
<czd> und evolution wird mit ubuntu geliefert
<czd> aber ja, keine hilfe
 * deem liebt es, wenn leute genau das tun, um das man sie gebeten hat. <ironie>
<joschi> eddy: :%g/deine-zeile\n/d
<joschi> eddy: falls anderer zeilenumbruch, dann eben noch nach dem matchen (z. b. \r\n statt nur \n)
<joschi> eddy: alternativ ohne vim: `grep -v 'dein-pattern' datei > datei.neu
<kth> moin - kann mir jmd sagen ob courier-imap in ubuntu lucid mit gnutls gebaut ist?
<kth> hintergrund der frage ist die nutzung von unterschiedlichen ssl certs je nach domain, was nur gehen soll http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=20110612181201.GA4113%40talktalkplc.com&forum_name=courier-imap wenn courier-imap mit bzw. gegen gnutls gebaut ist
<shetlandpony> kth's url: http://tinyurl.com/3eo2d8b
<joschi> kth: `aptitude show courier-imap-ssl` -> dependencies angucken.
<moruk> TheInfinity: installation ging eh net, musste abbrechen, jetzt installier ich grad ubuntu desktop
<moruk> und lass dann den bot mit ner .bat-datei in virtualbox laufen
<kth> joschi: thx - hab es grad mit apt-get build-dep versucht ... da stand libssl mit drin ergo eher openssl als gnutls oder?
<TheInfinity> einer WAS datei? Oo
<joschi> kth: ja
<TheInfinity> bist du sicher dass du kein windows willst?
<k1l> moruk: was ist das denn für nen bot? sicher, dass es dafür nicht eine linux und vor allem server variante gibt?
<moruk> weder noch
<moruk> an meinem cloak sieht man wofür ich den bot brauch
<kth> joschi: es gibt nich zufällig die einfache möglichkeit packages mit zusätzlichen flags zu compilieren oder?
<kth> joschi: bzw mit abweichenden
<joschi> kth: für gewisse werte von "einfach"
<TheInfinity> moruk: und was ist das für ein bot? sprache = ?
<moruk> von dem bot gibts ne java-version die nur für windows is und ne php5-version die auch nur für windows is, kth
<joschi> kth: via `apt-get source` die quellen holen, die debian specs anpassen, neu bauen und installieren
<moruk> und eine die auch den bot betreibt lässt den bot auf ihrem ubuntu in ner virtual box laufen
<TheInfinity> moruk: sowohl java als auch php sind os unabhängig wenn das ding nicht "wirklich" übel programmiert ust ;)
<joschi> kth: aber dir ist schon klar, dass es bislang keinen (mir bekannten) IMAP-client gibt, der die TLS extension unterstützt, die du willst?
<moruk> TheInfinity: ich weiß aber das dateiformat .bat in beiden fällen is das problem
<moruk> und n windows-server kann man für den bot und die anderen sachen die draufkommen vergessen
<kth> joschi: hehe guter punkt ... ich hätte jetzt mal angenommen das hätten die mal integriert ... d.h. man müsste noch mal eben evolution oder besser thunderbird ebenso damit ausstatten ... hm
<joschi> kth: dann mach mal. ;)
<k1l> moruk: also wenn es zwingend ein windows bot und zwingend mit gui sein muss dann bleibt da ausser nen versuch mit wine oder virtualisierung kaum was übrig. aber in #wikipedia-de-bot könnte man dich vlt bei der bot auswahl beraten, dass es vlt ein anderer bot sein könnte
<joschi> kth: kleiner tipp: das ist nicht nur ein flag für das configure-skript
<moruk> k1l: ok, bist du von wikipedia? :O
<TheInfinity> moruk: das bat wird nur irgendwas starten.
<kth> joschi: klingt als hättest du es versucht ;) 
<TheInfinity> moruk: bats sind nur kleine windows scripte
<moruk> ich weiß
<k1l> moruk: nein. aber für nen einfachen bot das agnze geramsel zu starten ist wie mit der linken hand im rechten ohr kratzen
<moruk> das is ja nich alles was da laufen soll
<joschi> kth: nö
<joschi> moruk: was für bots sind das?
<moruk> TheInfinity: mit dem .bat-script sieht man in der eingabeaufforderung auch alle irc-aktivitäten und so
<joschi> moruk: und jetzt bitte nicht nur "java" und "php" sagen
<moruk> joschi: des is ein pircbot
<joschi> moruk: pff, das läuft problemlos unter linux. ohne gui
<joschi> moruk: zumindest wenn der entwickler nicht völligen mist gebaut hat
<moruk> hat er nicht
<moruk> ich versuchs mal wenn die formatierung endlich feretig is
<moruk> s/feretig/fertig/
<shetlandpony> moruk meant: ich versuchs mal wenn die formatierung endlich fertig is
<TheInfinity> pircbot läuft wunderbar aufm pinguin. nur so nebenbei. :)
<moruk> das is ja gut
<NTQ> na super. jetzt verbraucht Xorg 98% CPU -.-
<Harmageddon> Hi! Ich bin's schon wieder. Ich wollte fragen, ob man die Benachrichtigungen, wenn z.b. bei Banshee ein neues Lied anfängt, irgendwie konfigurieren kann und ob es möglich ist, Skype so einzustellen, dass die Skypemeldungen auch so angezeigt werden und nicht extra rechts unten.
<sdx23> Harmageddon: wenn du Skype dazu bringst, das gleiche Backend zu verwenden wie Banshee... also nicht.
<Harmageddon> Achso, dachte, das wären die normalen Systemnachrichten, über die Banshee das ausgibt.
<sdx23> Ja, nur Skype ist eben nicht nur für Ubuntu entwickelt worden.
<TheInfinity> sdx23: und vor allem interessieren sich die skype devs n dreck für natives zeugs *g*
<Harmageddon> Stimmt auch wieder
<Harmageddon> schade
<TheInfinity> sdx23: unter os-x schafft skype nämlich komischerweise das systemweite popup zeugs zu nehmen
<Harmageddon> Und auf Ubuntu bleibt das Programm selbst auch auf 2.irgendwas beta...
<jokrebel> apricot1: Hab 2 dieser Boxen an 2 Ubunturechner erfolgreich mit Kaffeine am laufen. 
<Harmageddon> sdx23: Und kann ich die Meldungen für den Rest außer Skype irgendwo konfigurieren?
<sdx23> Harmageddon: Ja, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<DSC> Hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der suche nach einem (guten) audio converter mit dem ich wma files in mp3 convertieren kann. wenn möglich sollte dabei der id3 tag erhalten bleiben. hat jemand einen tipp für mich? im ubuntu-software center habe ich lediglich xcfa gefunden.
<sdx23> ,soundkonverter? DSC 
<shetlandpony> DSC, soundkonverter ist hier einige aufgelistet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln
<baccenfutter> wo finde ich denn auf UU.de den passenden artikel zu divx im firefox?
<apricot1> USB DVB-T Twinhan 7042 wird in Kaffeine korrekt als DiBcom-3000 erkannt. Sendersuchlauf erfolglos. Start von Konsole: kaffeine DVB:// ergibt Fehler - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402412/
<Harmageddon> sdx23: Danke
<apricot1> jokrebel, installiert ist sie auch. kaffeine zeigt sie auch - aber er findet keine Sneder
<jokrebel> apricot1: Versuch mal einen scan über die Konsole mit "scan" (oder glaub "wscan"). Rechner mit Magic-Box bootet grad noch…
<apricot1> ok
<DSC> sdx23 danke für den link. ich denke ich werde das dann doch über windows und die dortige freeware machen. scheint mir einfacher zu sein.
<sdx23> DSC: Der Artikel ist sicher umfangreich, einfach weil eine ganze Menge an Möglichkeiten aufgelistet ist. Mitgeliefert ist zum Beispiel schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundconverter
<pAt_> DSC: was ist am Soundconverter schwiriger?
<baccenfutter> ,divx
<baccenfutter> ,divx?
<shetlandpony> Sorry baccenfutter, ich weiss nichts ueber divx, ich assoziiere aber DeVeDe damit
<k1l> apricot1: es gibt doch senderlisten für die standorte. dann stell mal sicher, dass dort auch empfang ist. also nicht im keller hinter stahltüren sitzen
<pAt_> DSC: http://www.openscreencast.de/blog/taxonomy/term/151
<apricot1> k1l, ich glaub auch, dass es irgendwelche Initialisierungen sind. w_scan hab ich nicht und scan gibt Listen aus Italien/Schweden aus...
<k1l> ,dvb_utils? apricot1 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber dvb_utils
<k1l> ,dvb-utils? apricot1 
<shetlandpony> apricot1, dvb-utils ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apricot1> ok
<DSC> pAT_: das mag bei einezlnen titeln noch ok sein, wenn es dann aber eine grössere anzahl wird, dann wird es nen riesen aufwand die ganzen tags neu einzugeben...
<apricot1> k1l, laut software-center sind dvb-utils installiert... gibt es da eine GUI ?
<jokrebel> IMHO nein
<TheInfinity> kaffeine. *duck*
<apricot1> hab auch Me-TV probiert - keine Sender gefunden...
<k1l> apricot1: ist das im wiki nicht beschrieben? du brauchst doch nur einmal die channels.conf zu scannen und dann kannst du das mit irgendwas öffnen, wie vlc z.b.
<k1l> apricot1: restart gemacht wegen der firmware?
<apricot1> die channels.conf lässt sich aber nicht erstellen !!
<ch4r0s> nabend
<k1l> ohne fehlermeldung können wir nur raten!!
<ch4r0s> ich hab ein problem mit meinem alsa (mal wieder)
<apricot1> beim scan ... erhalte ich: using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
<apricot1> main:2284: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 16 Device or resource busy
<jokrebel> apricot1: im Terminal "scan de-deineRegion > ~/channels.conf
<apricot1> genau das hab ich probiert :)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Dann solltest Du die anderen Programme die darauf zugreifen vorher beenden.
<apricot1> jokrebel,  main:2284: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 16 Device or resource busy
<ch4r0s> habe mein system neuinstalliert via netinstall, ubuntu 10.04, alsa version von haus aus 1.0.21. ich hatte immer eine tolles script was mir das ganze auf 1.0.24 geupdatet hat, nun sagte er mir, es gäbe einen syntaxfehler bzgl von klammern (vermutlich wegen neuem kernel, was ich mir aber nicht erklären kann, da normales bashscript)
<ch4r0s> dann habe ich alsa via eines ppa (vertrauenswürdig) geupdate/ reinstallt -> hat funktioniert, ABER cat /proc/asound/version gibt mir noch 1.0.21 zurück und das eig prob was ich habe wurde nicht behoben
<ch4r0s> ???
<k1l> neustarten, me-tv nicht starten. direct die dvb utils benutzen apricot1 
<apollo13> hoi, ich hab hier nen ubuntu 10.04 das ich via netinstall installieren will, das geht so weit gut -- im installer lässt sich dann die netzwerkkarte nicht konfigurieren (rt811/8168B laut lspci), treiber ist geladen interface hab ich händisch mit ip konfiguriert und hochgesetzt (selbst das schafft der installer nicht) -- aber dennoch erreicht ich keinen anderen pc, ideen?
<apricot1> k1l, da leif me-tv noch im Hintergrund :)
<apricot1> danke jetzt wird die channels.conf erstell. Dummfrage. muss ich das als rot machen oder als dummuser ?
<apricot1> root
<k1l> apricot1: lies doch nochmal im wiki artikel :)
<apricot1> ok ... von gaaanz vorne  :))    - danke erstmal...
<ch4r0s> alsa experten da? wenn nicht such ich nämlich weiter^^
<k1l> ch4r0s: sound ist nicht meine baustelle
<ch4r0s> ich frag ja auch nicht nur dich aber dennoch thx4reaction
<k1l> warum musst du btw eigentlich updaten?
<ch4r0s> weil ich eine hda intel im lappi hab und ich bei der alten version sound aus box und headset bekomme
<ch4r0s> wie gesagt, was ich nicht verstehe, ist, dass das script wegen falscher syntax meckert (die wohlbemerkt) richtig ist
<apollo13> ach so nen drecks chip: "link is not ready"
<k1l> ch4r0s: der gibt doch sicher ne zeile aus bei der fehlermeldung
<ch4r0s> ja
<ch4r0s> mom
<ch4r0s> AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24.sh: 100: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<apollo13> kann ich autonegotiation via "ip" ändern oder brauch ich dafür ethtool?
<ch4r0s> das ( ist aber definitiv richtig da
<ch4r0s> genau wie alle anderen "(" und ")"
<ch4r0s> wenn magst, kannst du dir es selber mal anschauen, liegt auf meinem webserver
<ch4r0s> wie kann es eig sein das er mit via cat proc die alte version zurück gibt obwohl ich das reinstalliert hab?
<apollo13> hmm mount in der busybox zickt bei mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /mnt/ wegen invalid argument rum, ideen?
<k1l> ch4r0s: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9613477&postcount=968
<ch4r0s> @k1l: thx ich werds grad mal testen
<ch4r0s> @k1l: sieht gut aus. was so ein fu***ing "bash" ausmachen kann. ich habs immer normal als ./Alsa... versucht
<ch4r0s> so wie "früher" auch
<ch4r0s> aber danke
<ch4r0s> für deine mühe 
<DreamThief> apollo13: mit ip kann ich zumindest unter 10.04 nur link up / down machen, mehr geht nicht in die richtung.
<DreamThief> bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich da viel geändert hat zwischen 10.04 und 11.04 ...
<apollo13> ha fat16 kann ich jetzt in der busybox mounten
<apollo13> juhe, jetzt kann ich mii-tool starten
<apollo13> juhu connection hab
<k1l> ohcibi: joschi fixt du bitte mal deine verbindung?
<apollo13> sollte man meinen :/ grml sonst noch irgendwelche ideen zwecks r8619 treibern?
<DreamThief> apollo13: was hast du denn für ein problem?
<DreamThief> apollo13: okay, vergiss es. log ftw.
<apollo13> DreamThief: egal, ich hab jetzt mii-tool hinkopiert und den link auf 10 mbit half duplex gesetzt, jetzt gehts :)
<DreamThief> 10mbit half?
<apollo13> sollte für die install mal reichen, das system selbst hat dann zumeist eh nen gefixten treiber…
<DreamThief> teh sux ... ^^
<apollo13> DreamThief: egal, ist ja nur für die install, nacher kann ich eh nen treiber kompilieren
<apollo13> oh es gehen sohar 10mbit full :þ
<apollo13> was will man mehr *gg*
<DreamThief> rofl
<apollo13> naja morgen dann installieren, jetzt ist feierabend ;) danke für die moralische unterstützung *gg*
<apricot1> Thema: DVB-T + Kaffeine - hab alles wie bei ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils gemacht. hab auch eine channels.conf. Wohin damit? bei Ubuntuusers sind nur die Pfade für KDE(!!) angegeben.
<k1l> wohin du willst
<koegs> apricot1: kannst du dir bitte mal angewöhnen funktionierende links anzugeben=?
<apricot1> suche den Ordner für die channls.conf bei Kaffeine
<apricot1> oh ging nicht ?
<koegs> steht doch da: ~/channels.conf
<koegs> nein, machst du immer... ohne "wiki."
<apricot1> wiki.  ???
<koegs> die korrekten links beginnen mit "wiki."
<k1l> und auch unter gnome/unity etc sollte kaffein die selben verzeichnisse haben
<qwepoi123> moin
<qwepoi123> wo geiht?
<PBeck> hi
<ms_> guten tag
<ms_> ich bräuchte einen kaufempfehlung
<ms_> kann mir zufällig jmd. einen wlan stick / karte empfehlen die out-of-the-box mit ubuntu läuft und im SATURN markt erhältlich ist? der preis spielt nicht so die rolle :)
<deem> ,ot? ms_ 
<shetlandpony> ms_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ms_> support
<deem> ms_: das is kein support, also ab ab nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic :P
<ms_> ja
<ms_> schon passiert
<ms_> hatte die frage hier gestellt um eine supportanfrage zu vermeiden ;)
<jokrebel> ,hcl? ms_
<shetlandpony> ms_: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<deem> ms_: du fragst in einem support channel, weil du keinen support willst? logik?
 * jokrebel hat die Logik verstanden. Wer einen OOTB-Stick kauft muss hinterher keinen Support hier einfordern.
<c_korn> was ist mit dem mirror ubuntu.intergenia.de los?
<k1l> down
<c_korn> mit welchem befehl kann man sich nochmal die DNS informationen (kontaktdaten) anschauen?
<dAnjou> kontaktdaten <-> DNS??
<dAnjou> whois?
<c_korn> ach richtig, whois. danke dAnjou. hatte es mit dig probiert.
<c_korn> uff, Domain: ubuntu.intergenia.de
<c_korn> Status: invalid
<alamar> du kannst bei denic nur die daten von intergenia.de nachschauen
<c_korn> aso, keine subdomains. verstehe
<nahab> hello i am bag :-)....jetzt habe ich ubuntu neu installiert, habe nun das problem, das ab und zu mein wlan weg geht ...hab einen hama wlan stick
<nahab> ich meine back
<c_korn> nahab: was sagt dmesg ?
<nahab> c_korn, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402417/
<c_korn> hm, wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (Reason: 2). jetzt müssen wir nur noch herausfinden, was Reason 2 bedeutet
<nahab> c_korn, hat gerade das was zu bedeuten oder ist (reasons) ehr unnormal?
<c_korn> voila http://etutorials.org/Networking/Wireless+lan+security/Chapter+4.+WLAN+Fundamentals/Basic+Choreography/
<shetlandpony> c_korn's url: http://tinyurl.com/3rwv3zp | Basic Choreography :: Chapter 4. WLAN Fundamentals :: Wireless lan security :: Networking :: eTutorials.org
<sash_> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/ident?v=2.6.29;i=WLAN_REASON_PREV_AUTH_NOT_VALID <- reason2
<c_korn> ok, reason 2 bedeutet: Previous authentications no longer valid.
<c_korn> jetzt müsste man da nach der ursache suchen
<sash_> Ist das zufällig Mixed WPA/WPA2-Authentication? Wenn ja, mal nur auf WPA2 umstellen. (Schuss ins Blaue, der manchmal bis oft richtig ist.
<c_korn> ich bin da mit meinem latein am ende. kann jetzt auch nur danach googlen. das habe ich bereits gefunden: https://supportforums.cisco.com/thread/333545
<nahab> c_korn, und was bedeutet  Previous authentications no longer valid für dummies?
<nahab> c_korn, ok, ich schau ab da mal weiter ...danke dir
<c_korn> keine ahnung, nahab. aber danach lässt sich schonmal besser googlen als nach Reason 2 ;)
<nahab> c_korn,  da hasste wohl recht :-)
<derdui> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mich mit dem vpn meiner uni verbinden. allerdings geht dies nur via hybridauth, was ja das nm-applet nicht mitmacht. abhilfe soll da ein ppa helfen. allerdings stehe ich da vor dem problem, dass das programm auch network-manager-vpnc heißt. hat jemand nen tip, wie ich das installiert und gestartet bekomme?
<nahab> kurze frage, was ist  der Access Point Cisco Aironet
<sash_> derdui: Bieten die kein openVPN an?
<jokrebel> nahab: Google erzählt zB. http://www.cisco.com/web/DE/verticals/smb/products/wireless/aironet_1130ag_1240ag_series/index.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3t9jonx | Cisco Aironet Access Points Serie 1130AG/1240AG - Lösungen - Cisco Systems 
<derdui> ne das muss der vpnc sein^^ über die konsole klappt das auch nicht, weil ich keine möglichkeit finde das gruppenpw zu entschlüsseln
<apollo13> derdui: gib mal her
<jokrebel> nahab: Ansonsten die Frage präzisieren…
<derdui> slpe3fp7p73s18sw7ymr apollo13 :)
<nahab> jokrebel,  sorry dachte hätte was mit ubuntu zu tun
<nahab> jokrebel,  bin nämlich grad wegen "Previous authentication no longer valid" am googlen
<apollo13> derdui: so kurz? oO
<derdui> ja, so steht das im nm-applet, allerdings macht das ja kein hybrid mit :(
<derdui> und ich bekomm das gepatchte von launchpad nicht installiert, auch wenn es korrekt in den quellen is...
<apollo13> derdui: cisco passwords sind ansich hexa
<derdui> das hab ich auch schon gelesen...
<baccenfutter> ich brauch hier mal etwas starthilfe. ich dachte, um chinesische schriftzeichen in ein ubuntu zu bekommen, reicht ein locale-gen zh_CN - zusaetzlich habe ich es noch in der sprachunterstuetzung aktiviert und fuer die tastatur hinzugefuegt. ich kriege aber keine chinesischen schriftzeichen ins libre office. wo ist der denkfehler?
<apollo13> derdui: für was fürn cisco system ist das passwort?
<BuZZ-T> derdui: ca. jede Uni hat eine eduroam ESSID, meinst du das mit hybrid-auth?
<derdui> über die konsole geht das über vpnc, sonst weiß ich es nicht
<BuZZ-T> weil das funktioniert ohne Probleme mit nm-applet
<apollo13> stimmt eduroam geht zumeist
<derdui> also in den screanshots von dem manager is son kästchen, wo man nen haken setzen kann, wo allow hybrid steht, und das fehlt bei mir^^
<apollo13> ich habs hier :)
<derdui> was meinst du apollo13 ?
<apollo13> das häckchen
<apollo13> kästchen*
<derdui> woher hast du dclient?
<apollo13> debian experimental
<apollo13> version 0.9.0
<derdui> hast grad das paket für mich? bzw. die quelle^^
<derdui> komisch, das von launchpad taucht garnicht im synaptic auf oO
<apollo13> quelle ist debian experimental
<apollo13> und wenn du nicht weißt was das ist würde ich abraten es zu verwenden *gg*
<apollo13> bzw du solltest zumindest über apt pinning bescheid wissen
<derdui> xDDD
<apollo13> und naja immer darauf vorbereitet sein, dass das nicht funktioniert und du dann kein netz mehr hast
<derdui> da gibts noch wicd ;)
<apollo13> du könntest natürlich auch den aus oneiric versuchen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=network-manager
<apollo13> die frage ist nur was für gnome* abhängigkeiten die haben
<apollo13> libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0) 
<apollo13> das kannst dann wohl eher vergessen
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~sroecker/+archive/ppa
<derdui> ja, und den bekomm ich nicht installiert, geschweigedenn taucht er bei synaptik auf koegs
<derdui> wenn ich nur wüsste wie das paket heiß^^
<koegs> "geht nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung
<koegs> und die pakete werden auf der seite gelistet
<apollo13> derdui: was fürn ubuntu hast du? 11.04?
<derdui> ja apollo13
<apollo13> naja was erwartest dann?
<apollo13> das teil ist ja nicht für natty
<derdui> aber von der uni wird das teil verlinkt, für 11.4^^
<jokrebel> derdui: Dann frag bei der Uni nach?
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~sroecker/+archive/ppa/+packages <- eindeutig nix für natty
<derdui> das wäre das beste, wobei, was gibts noch für clients, die hybrid mitmachen?
<apollo13> warum kompilierst du das nicht selbst?
<derdui> wenn ich den quellcode finden würde^^
<apollo13> vpnc ist da: http://svn.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/vpnc/trunk/
<derdui> vpnc hab ich :)
<apollo13> http://git.gnome.org/browse/
<apollo13> bzw http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.9/
<derdui> apollo13: und damit geht dann auch hybrid? also mit dem von git?
<apollo13> in meinem 0.9er geht es (zumindest das kästchen ist da)
<derdui> oki :) also das alte aplett löschen und das neue komplilieren?
<apollo13> network manager ist mehr als nur nen applet
<derdui> mein ich ja :)
<koegs> in natty scheint die gleiche version wie die im ppa vorhanden zu sein und dort fehlt die option=
<koegs> ?
<koegs> oh und lesen bildet: An updated version for natty is available in Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre's PPA
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/ppa
<apollo13> pst kompilieren ist ne gute übung^^
<derdui> stimmt^^
<GerhardSchr> nabend
<koegs> naja, wenn man den support verlieren will, schon :)
<apollo13> koegs: ach $ppa wird supported? faszinierend
<koegs> da kann man eher was machen als bei selbstkompilierten sachen
<seven_> kann hier vielleicht jemand helfen? hab da ein problem mit rrd http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402422/ ich verstehe die CDEF abteilung nicht speziell $MAX[1] nicht
<GerhardSchr> hat es irgendeinen sinn, dass getfacl folgendes tut?: getfacl: Removing leading '/' from absolute path names
<koegs> seven_: drüben bist du damit besser aufgehoben
<seven_> koegs: dachte ich auch aber no response :(
<koegs> gut, aber hier hat es nun wirklich nichs zu suchen
<jokrebel> Um was geht es da? Ist das wirklich Ubuntu-Spezifisch?
<seven_> jokrebel: ist schon ok ;P
<Robert_Zenz> seven_, wenn es kein unmittelbares Problem ist, würde ich das eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, #php oder #php-de (sofern existiert) Fragen.
<derdui> configure läuft^^ sollte ich den alten Manager schon löschen?
<seven_> Robert_Zenz: danke vielmals, hab kappiert
<Wubbbi> Wie heißt nochmal der Befehl, um ein Terminaloutput auf english anstadt auf deutsch zu bekommen=
<Wubbbi> ?=
<c_korn> LANG=C
<sajonara787> hi
<Wubbbi> danke :D
<derdui> hmmm... woreless-tools is installiert... und libiw gibts nicht... daran scheitert ./configure
<derdui> *wireless-tools
<sajonara787> ich hab hier eine defekte festplatte aus meinem nas - es gibt defekte sektoren auf der festplatte. partition ist mit einem linux-dateisystem (ext) formatiert. leider kann ich die defekte festplatte nicht mehr mounten. mit welchen tools kann ich zumindest ein paar daten von der festplatte retten?
<sash_> sajonara787: Erstmal ein Image machen. Zum Beispiel mit dd oder clonezilla.
<apollo13> klar gibts libiw
<sajonara787> hab gparted installiert, aber finde dort keine möglichkeit zur reparatur einer defekten festplatte ...
<derdui> aber wenn ich sudo apt-get libiw eingeb, kommt ne  meldung dass es das paket nicht gibt...
<sajonara787> sash_: image hab ich bereits auf eine 2te festplatte gemacht - raw kopie ..
<apollo13> sajonara787: gparted ist nicht für reparaturen gedacht
<apollo13> derdui: sagt ja keiner dass es libiw heißt
<sash_> sajonara787: Dann würde ich persönlich auch an dem Image arbeiten, nicht an der Festplatte. Sollte die physikalische Defekte haben, wirds nur schlimmer.
<sajonara787> apollo13: jo, die tipps im netz waren diesbezüglich wohl falsch ...
<sajonara787> sash_: ich arbeite an der kopie
<derdui> wie dann apollo13 ?
<apollo13> derdui: man apt-cache
<sash_> Und dann testdisk drauf loslassen.
<sajonara787> die festplatte ist 6 monate alt, und nach einem reboot ging sie kaputt. 
<sajonara787> mechanischen defekt schließ ich aus, da sie keine seltsamen töne macht.
<sajonara787> machte
<apollo13> lol
<sajonara787> testdisk?
<derdui> komisch, libiw is auch die neuste version...
<apollo13> du brauchst -deb…
<sajonara787> sash_: cool, testdisk schaut gut aus. schau mir das an
<sajonara787> sash_: danke für die hilfe!
<derdui> ne, will schon kompilieren :D
<jokrebel> gn8
<apollo13> -dev meinte ich *gg*
<derdui> wie meinst des?
<apollo13> vergiss es, wenns schon kompiliert ;)
<apollo13> achso, so meintests das…
<sajonara787> wie bekomm ich denn bei ubuntu 11.04 diese dämliche programmleiste von links nach unten. und wie stell ich ein, dass die immer im vordergrund bleibt?
<apollo13> zum kompilieren brauchst natürlich die devel pakete und nicht die normalen
<sajonara787> im vollbildmodus springt die programmleiste ständig hervor, wenn ich per drag&drop etwas anpacke ...
<apollo13> ein apt-get build-dep network-m… ist schon mal nen anafang
<sajonara787> das stört.
<apollo13> logout -> fallback modus *duck und weg*
<apollo13> oder legacy, kA wie der heißt
<sajonara787> apollo13: danke - werd ich machen. wirklich ausgereift ist das ganze nicht.
<sajonara787> und tschüss!!
<bekks> prost mahlzeit
<apollo13> sajonara787: oO
<koegs> derdui: nur mal als kleiner motivator... habs grad mit dem ppa für natty hingekriegt :)
<derdui> der befehl geht nicht apollo13, also ungültige option build-dep-network-manager
<apollo13> derdui: dann lies mal was ich schreibe und was du tippst
<apollo13> und es scheint es wäre sinnvoller wenn du das ppa verwendest
<derdui> oki :) dann mach ich das mal :)
<sajonara787> danke für den tipp mit dem fallback-mode, jetzt findet man die installierten programme auch wieder einfacher!
<sajonara787> mit der suche findet man ja nix, wenn man nicht den programmnamen kennt ...
<derdui> koegs: wie geht der befehl um den public-key zu laden?  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa geht nicht, also nach sudo apt-get update kommt: W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 2F473AB028E03278
<derdui> aber er installiert, also mein pc :)
<apollo13> man apt-key
<apollo13> (vor allem adv)
<koegs> ich sagte eben schonmal, "geht nicht" ist keine fehlermeldung
<lumbas1> Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es mit btrfs langfristig aus? Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen über einen längeren Zeitraum oder ist davon noch abzuraten?
<apollo13> lumbas1: für was?
<apollo13> zum spielen, ja; für produktives hell no
<lumbas1> ok, danke, wäre nicht zum spielen
<apollo13> für produktives ist wohl selbst ext4 auf der ubuntu lts zu "neu"
<apollo13> wobei das gibts doch schon etwas länger ;)
<lumbas1> hm ok, ich möchte ein großes Volumen über 3x 2 TB Platten machen, wie Löse ich das ohne das klassische LVM?
<sdx23> nur mit wesentlich unschöneren Lösungen.
<apollo13> glusterfs
<apollo13> oder ähnliches
<apollo13> wobei, in einem pc? dann ist nen network fs natürlich doof
 * LetoThe2nd hat kein problem mit btrfs in semi-produktiven umgebungen mehr. backups noch auf ext3/4 und das passt schon.
<koegs> lvm, mdadm, zfs
<lumbas1> beim LVM gefällts mir überhaupt nicht, dass wenn eine Platte ausfällt alle Daten weg ist
<apollo13> man raid ;)
<LetoThe2nd> lumbas1: das kriegst du aber immer nur mit einer raid-struktur weg. und die ist, wie du natürlich sicher weisst, immer noch kein ersatz für regelmässige backups.
<lumbas1> das ist mir klar, funktioniert zfs unter linux zuverlässig?
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<apollo13> wo ist eigentlich das problem mit raid + lvm + ext4?
<apollo13> max volume size ist doch irgendwo im exa bereich
<LetoThe2nd> k.a. - ist die naheliegendste etablierte lösung.
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten halt hardwareraid ;-)
<apollo13> yikes, hardware raid ärgert mich gerade, sei nur ruhig damit -- ich denk echt das software raid weniger stress ist
<LetoThe2nd> hehe
<apollo13> denn 12 sekunden fürn dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/drbd1 bs=512 c=1000 oflag=direct tut sehr weh
<apollo13> lumbas1: either way, was ist jetzt eigentlich dein problem?
<lumbas1> ich möchte ein logisches Volumen mit 6Tb, wenn aber eine Platte ausfällt, wäre es nett wenn die anderen 4 TB noch vorhanden wären und zwar ohne Backup
<apollo13> mir fehlt irgendwie der sinn dahinter
<koegs> genau dafür gibt es raid und mdadm, lumbas1
<sash_> Ist das nicht das, wie heißt das noch… JBOD?
<apollo13> koegs: naja aber dann hatt er nicht 6tb
<lumbas1> wie hoch ist die cpu last bei mdadm?
<koegs> apollo13: kommt auf den modus an :)
<apollo13> sash_: nö
<sash_> Raid0 \o/
<apollo13> sash_: nope, das striped
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nach ner art jbod, bei der eine datei nur auf einer platte sein darf.
<apollo13> naja unabhängig von jbod muss das fs auch mitspielen
<apollo13> eg ext superblocks machen sicher spaß wenn ne disk ausm jbod wegbricht
<sash_> apollo13: Ja, dass die Daten da nicht erhalten bleiben beim Plattenausfall, ist klar. Aber man hat die 6TB. Wobei, RAID0 mit 3Platten? Wüsste nicht, wie.
<apollo13> sash_: wieso soll das nicht gehen?
<sash_> apollo13: Kann mir das nicht so vorstellen.
<apollo13> raid 0 ist strippen, ersten block nach a, 2. nach b und dritten nach c
<sash_> True.
<apollo13> lumbas1: btw was soll da btrfs helfen?
<apollo13> das kann ja auch kein jbod sodass die daten auf einer disk bleiben
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: exakt.. aber es ist ein saucooles buzzword :-)
<apollo13> was hieß das eigentlich? just a bunch of disks oder?
<sash_> Jo.
<derdui1>  ok, hat geklappt :) danke euch für die hilfe :)
<LurchiderLurch> Hallo!
<LurchiderLurch> Manchmal, da kann mein U 10.10 keine avi Dateien mehr abspielen
<LurchiderLurch> Wenn ich die mit dem Standardplayer unter Gnome (es ist ein  64 bit System) öffnen will, schließt sich das Programm innerhalb von ca. einer halben Sekunde wieder.
<rumpe1> LurchiderLurch, probier einen anderen player (vlc oder so)
<sash_> LurchiderLurch: Dann ruf ihn aus der Konsole auf und guck, was da schiefläuft.
<LurchiderLurch> Problem bei VLC und Gnome ist dann ähnlich.
<LurchiderLurch> Ja, das nächste mal werde ich es so machen mit terminal
<LurchiderLurch> (also entweder programm beendet oder kein Bild)
<C_A_M> bin gerade dabei meinen vserver einzurichten und soweit es geht sicherer zu machen, anfangen werd ich mit der ssh absicherung. kann ich mir den port frei auswählen oder gibt es da etwas worauf ich achten muss ?
<C_A_M> laut den bisher gefundenen tuts kann ich mir da kein urteil bilden
<Fuchs> frei waehlen. Und mach Passwort auth sofort aus und nimm stattdessen ein passwortgeschuetztes Zertifikat
<Fuchs> und rootanmeldung raus
<sash_> C_A_M: Kannst du. Achte darauf, den auch in der Fireall freizugeben. Und statt Passwort nimmte Key-Anmeldung und machst Root-Login aus.
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit  << froehliches Lesen 
<C_A_M> danke. root hätte ich als nächstes gemacht, nen neuen user hab ich schon angelegt
<into`> hallo
<sysdef> hallo ist gerade offline
<into`> macht es irgendwie sinn unter einem 64bit host system eine 64bit ubuntu virtuelle maschine zu installieren oder bringt das nur wirklich was, wenn man der VM mehr als 4gb speicher zuweisen will=
<sysdef> into`: du bist auf dem richtigen pfad ;)
<sysdef> wenn du kein amd64 brauchst und der liste nicht mehr als 3.12gb geben willst kannst genauso gut 32bit fahren
<into`> ok danke, dann langt die 32bit
<sysdef> ,np?into`
<shetlandpony> into`: np, you are welcome ;)
<into`> wobei 64bit jetzt auch nicht "schädlich" wären oder
<into`> bzw. es würde eigentlich keinen unterschied machen
<sysdef> 64bit programme belegen ggf. minimal mehr ram. viele programme sind immer noch nicht fuer 64bit optimiert
<sysdef> wer so viel ram hat achtet aber sicher nicht auf nen paar MB ;P
<into`> zumal RAM ja geschenkt is
<into`> 8GB 30 euro
<sajonara787> hi
<sajonara787> wie bekomm ich denn in ubuntu meine tv-karte in gan?
<sajonara787> +g
<sysdef> into`: jupp, solange es die chinesischen kiddies es fuer lau herstellen >;)
<into`> hehe daran kannst du und ich aber nix dran ändern ;-)
<k1l> ,dvb-utils? sajonara787 
<shetlandpony> sajonara787, dvb-utils ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sajonara787> ok
<vectory_> ich hab schon 2 programme auf 64 bit nicht zum laufen bekommen, weil diese x86 erwarten. liegt vllt daran das das windows war, aber kann das potentiell auch auf linux passieren?
<sysdef> vectory_: definitiv
<sysdef> i368 programme laufen nicht auf x86_64 systemen
<sysdef> es gibt compatilility libs die das moeglich machen, ist aber nicht nativ
<vectory_> gibt doch viele programme die da keinen unterschied machen
<vectory_> also, die nur in einer version erhältlich sind und auf beiden archs laufen
<sysdef> wenn du es besser weisst, warum fragst du dann?
<vectory_> bin verunsichert, ob nu 64 oder 32 bit besser für mich geeignet ist
<vectory_> jetzt erst recht :S
<vectory_> zu offtopic :/
<sysdef> 64bit ist gut, besser als nen schuss heisse suppe in die vene, glaub mir
<vectory_> lol
<alamar> vectory_: was spricht gegen 64bit
<vectory_> alamar: das einige programme auf 64bit nicht laufen, warum versteh ich grad nicht ganz. dagegeb gibts wenig programme, die überhaupt 64 bit brauchen, geschweige denn davon profitieren
<vectory_> vielleicht macht sich 64bit bei video encoding bemerkbar, mach ich aber eher selten
<alamar> vectory_: welches programm soll nicht laufen?
<vectory_> ponyprog und ...
<alamar> die prozessoren können 32bit code ausführen, es gibt 32 bit libraries, ich sehe nicht wo das problem sein soll?
<vectory_> alamar: stimmt schon, dachte liegt am OS
<vectory_> .. und rterm, zwei uralte dinger aus der w98 zeit
<alamar> wenn das beides windowsprogramme sind hat das mit ubuntu relativ wenig zu tun
<vectory_> in ubuntu installier ich meist nur über apt-get, da geh ich von aus das es geht
<vectory_> sag ich ja, offtopic, aber du wolltest es wissen
<vectory_> s/das/dass
<alamar> ich dachte es ginge um ubuntu.
<vectory_> "liegt vllt daran das das windows war, aber kann das potentiell auch auf linux passieren?" gelesen?
<crissc> hi, ist es möglich, einen grafischen prozess wieder in den vordergrund zu bringen? dieser läuft gerade im nur tray und ist nach einem panel neustart nicht mehr aufgeführt. dachte an etwas ähnliches fg im terminal
<vectory_> crissc: sicher das der noch läuft?
<vectory_> dass*
<crissc> positiv, top listet ihn
<vectory_> welches panel, gnome2?
<vectory_> musst genau sagen worum es geht, wenn du hilfe brauchst, aber bei dem thema siehts glaube schlecht aus
<crissc> ich weiß
<crissc> war mal ne sekunde
<vectory_> ?
<crissc> wart
<crissc> gnome 2, panel version 2.30.2
<spY|da> was muss ich machen das ich durch meinen server auf meinen client komme, ich moechte mit ssh tunnel aber er meldet auf dem ubuntu 10.04 "Tunnel device open failed.Could not request tunnel forwarding."
<C_A_M> hab in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config das PermitRootLogin auf no gesetzt und den apache reloadet und kann mich dennoch als root anmelden
<BuZZ-T> C_A_M: ich würde den sshd reloaded (oder restarten, weiß nicht ob das nötig ist), nicht den apache :)
<C_A_M> ahh, logo ich esel ;)
<BuZZ-T> passiert, passiert ;)
<C_A_M> jop, nu gehts nicht mehr
<C_A_M> subba, die erste hürde ist genommen und ich hab mich nicht ausgesperrt ;)
<C_A_M> frag mich nur grad ob ich mich nun noch im plesk power panel noch als root anmelden kann. nicht das ich mich gleich nach dem ausloggen dort ausgesperrt habe
<sash_> Hör doch einfach auf, plesk zu nutzen.
<C_A_M> irgendwann bestimmt, sowie ich mit dem terminal besser zurecht komme auf jedenfall
<sash_> Im Idealfall lernt man das, bevor man produktuve Server administriert.
<C_A_M> der server ist noch nicht produktiv, der ist zum lernen da
<C_A_M> ist nur nen kliener vserver
<C_A_M> putty nimmt das ~ zeichen nicht, gibts da nen trick ?
<vectory_> echo -x \xNN wo NN der ascii code des zeichens ist? >_>
<vectory_> echo -e \\x7e
<vectory_> -_-
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-09
<C_A_M> putty öffnet nicht wenn ich über ssh/auth auf open klicke. der pfad zum zertifikat stimmt soweit
<C-A-M> thx & gn8
<qwebirc15542> morgen benötige Programmierer für unsere Entwicklungsabteilung-morning need russian IT developer
<vectory> mein scanner geht nicht T_T
<vectory> ist ein brother dcp 195C mit proprietären treibern
<vectory> kann ich da irgendwie nachsehen, ob der richtig installiert wurde? ist einfach ne .deb.
<bullgard4> vectory: Findest Du in dmesg eine diesbezügliche Mitteilung?
<vectory> http://paste.debian.net/128961/
<vectory> is ein multifunktions ding mit drucker und kartenleser
<Bunyip> vectory: Drucken geht aber schon?
<vectory> jo
<vectory> ging bis jetzt, habs nach der install nicht probiert
<vectory> mom
<Bunyip> probiere mal "sane-find-scanner"  in der group scanner bist du auch?
<vectory> hab schon sane probiert, mom
<vectory> gruppe scanner gibts nicht
<vectory> saned gibts
<vectory> bin da aber nicht mitglied
<vectory> `scanimage -L' sagt "device `brother3:bus1;dev1' is a Brother DCP-195C USB scanner"
<Bunyip> vectory: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<vectory> oh
<vectory> mal lesen
<vectory> sane-find-scanner findet den auch, btw
<vectory> "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9, product=0x0222) at libusb:002:005"
<vectory> typeischer fall von PIBCAK und RTFM
<vectory> -e
<vectory> steht sogar auf der brother seite, hatte das aber mit "ne deb installieren kann ich alleine" abgetan
<vectory> danke Bunyip 
<Bunyip> np
<wachjose88_> hallo
<wachjose88_> hab da ein problem mit einer externen hdd
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? wachjose88_ 
<p0ny> wachjose88_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<wachjose88_> ok
<BigKing> Hallo, mein Flashplayer beim Firefox geht seit kurzem nicht mehr... ist was verändert worden?
<LetoThe2nd> und zwar bevorzugt in einem kompakten, aussagekräftigen satz mit den nötigen details, damit das naseziehen minimiert werden kann.
<BigKing> z.B. bei Youtube und Facebook (kleine Videos) kann ich nicht mehr sehen
<BigKing> es gibt keine Fehlermeldung, nur angezeigt werden können die Videos nicht mehr.
<wachjose88_> zugriff auf hdd geht nur teilweise, dmesg sagt [  703.059080] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 587067408
<wachjose88_> ext4 fs
<BigKing> Dann muss ich ein FlashPlayer upgrade durchführen, aber auf der Seite wird dann die Version mit Link herunterladen lassen... und das geht nicht, weil es ein apt.// link ist und FF nicht weiss, damit umzugehen
<BigKing> wie kann ich updaten...
<BigKing> (hätte auch Canonical in der sources.list aktiviert)
<LetoThe2nd> wachjose88_: steps 1) backups 2) smartctl 3) rest der hardware überprüfen.
<BigKing> der Link hier wäre es vermutlich: apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<LetoThe2nd> wachjose88_: und wenns ne 2,5" ohne eigenes netzteil sein sollte, bin ich sowieso sofort raus aus der sache.
<wachjose88_> ja, ist es leider
<LetoThe2nd> tja. have fun then.
<wachjose88_> jo
<wachjose88_> backup mit dd?
<LetoThe2nd> was auch immer dir beliebt und zweckdienlich erscheint.
<LetoThe2nd> wobei in solchen fällen eher dd_rescue als dd angesagt sein dürfte.
<wachjose88_> ja eh
<wachjose88_> kennt wer einen rescue irc channel?
<bullgard4> wachjose88_: Was soll das sein?
<wachjose88_> naja ein channel wo es um datenrettung geht
<bullgard4> wachjose88_: Einen solchen Kanal kenne ich nicht.
<bullgard4> wachjose88_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/datenrettung
<czd> hi gwibber läuft nicht mehr
<deem> czd: ja das kennen wir schon. es wäre sehr nett, wenn du vielleicht deine sätze ein wenig mehr ausformulieren würdest und direkt brauchbare fehlermeldungen lieferst
<deem> czd: ausserdem habe ich dir gestern schonmal gesagt, dass vermutlich deine ppas schuld sind
<czd> deem und was soll ich jetzt machen? ich will doch nicht evolution oder gwibber deinstallieren?
<czd> oder sogar "ubuntu-desktop"....
<deem> czd: entfern mal deine ppas. mach ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und davon dann die ausgabe bitte in ein pastebin
<czd> deem http://pastebin.de/18721
<koegs> da sind immer noch ppas und andere komischen quellen drin
<koegs> wggd mit jaunty...
<deem> für mich sieht das auch so aus, als würde da am anfang etwas fehlen
<deem> czd: unterschlägst du infos? wenn du uns nicht alles ganz genau lieferst können wir dir nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht helfen. es wäre also nett, wenn du aufhören würdest irgendwelche zeilen wegzulöschen
<deem> czd: achja und wenn du schon copy & paste machst, dann solltest du es 1. richtig machen und 2. vielleicht nochmal nachschauen was denn dabei eigentlich herausgekommen ist
<czd> deem in der ersten zeile steht was ich im terminal eingegeben habe und dann die ausgabe
<deem> dann schau mal genau hin um was ich dich gebeten habe und was bei dir da in deinem pastebin steht
<czd> wüsste nicht was ich falsch mache
<koegs> [10:07:30] <+koegs> da sind immer noch ppas und andere komischen quellen drin
<koegs> und der copy&paste sieht auch nicht vollständig aus
<czd> besser so ? http://pastebin.de/18722
<deem> czd: nein
<koegs> czd: immer noch... ppas entfernen, wgdd entfernen und es heisst "upgrade"
<deem> ich zähle immernoch mind 2 ppas
<czd> letzter versuch http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402427/
<koegs> ach, danke für diese erheiterung am morgen, wenn du nicht lesen, verstehen und hinweise folgen willst, kann man dir nicht helfen, sorry
<czd> koegs was, hab ich schon wieder was falsch gemacht?
<koegs> czd: lies doch einfach mal die fehlermeldung und handle entsprechend
<czd> ich bin wohl schuld dass ich die fehlermeldung habe
<koegs> ähm, in diesem fall, ja
<sash_> Bist du, ja.
<czd> und warum?
<czd> sash_ also nein
<czd> koegs wenn ich dann "j" eingebe kommt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402432/
<koegs> czd: du hast die quelle aus wgdd hinzugefügt... erstens meckert er über die fehlende signatur und zweitens ist das paket für jaunty
<koegs> bitte dies beheben bevor wir über andere sachen sprechen
<czd> wgdd?
<czd> ah ok
<linux4ever> Kann mir irgendjemand einen Twitter-Client empfehlen?
<linux4ever> Danke schonmal
<dadrc> Wenn du wirklich 'nen Client willst, hier ist eine Liste der üblichen Verdächtigen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Twitter#Twitter-Clients
<dadrc> Ich mag keinen davon und benutz einfach die Website als App-Tab in Firefox
<linux4ever> hmm, die Baustellen-Seite habe ich auch schon gesehen. Aber weil es Baustelle ist, wollte ich noch ein paar Meinungen hören ...
<dadrc> Mit Umfragen hast du im OT bessere Chancen → #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<linux4ever> dadrc: OK. Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe
<czd> deem ok hab librecad und opera deinstalliert, und jetzt?
<czd> hab jetzt apt-get autoremove durchgeführt
<czd> alles andere ist mir zu heikel, oder kann man "ubuntu-desktop" deinstallieren?
<deem> czd: packst du bitte nochmal die ausgabe von "ls -laR /etc/apt/" und "sudo apt-get update" in ein pastebin
<deem> ?
<czd> [paste:402437:Unbenannt]
<czd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402437/
<deem> und der rest? ausserdem ist da immernoch ein ppa drin
<czd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402442/
<czd> lucid-partner?
<deem> nein
<czd> deem was dann?
<czd> problem ist also unlösbar
<DreamThief> nein, anders
<DreamThief> es will gerade keiner das problem lösen.
<DreamThief> ich zum beispiel weiss nicht mal, was dein problem ist
<DreamThief> daher kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.
<czd> DreamThief das problem ist, dass ich anscheinend "ubuntu-desktop" deinstallieren sollte
<sdx23> Solltest du? Wer sagt das?
<C_A_M> ich habe ein problem mit putty und dem öffnen einer verbindung über ein passwort gesichertem zertifikat, wenn ich den pfad zum zertifikat einfüge und auf öffnen klicke, passiert leider nix. keine meldung oder sonstige reaktion.
<czd> sdx23 da der xulrunner probleme macht und ihn mit "udo apt-get remove --purge  xulrunner-1.9.2" deinstallieren sollte (anscheinend)
<sdx23> "probleme macht"?
<czd> sdx23 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402432/
<czd> Fehlerwert 127
<apricot1> DVB-T + Kaffeine. Läuft (fast). Sender sind gefunden (leider nur 4), stehen auch in der Auswahlliste von Kaffeine. Ich kann durchzappen. Aber: Der 'Bildschirm' ist schwarz. Kein Bild/kein Ton  ... ich komme schon ! Sprach der Radio/Fernsehtechniker von Ubuntu-de
<_pingu> wie lass ich mir die festplattenformatierung anzeigen?
<sdx23> _pingu: fdisk -l # beispielsweise
<apricot1> oder gparted
<sdx23> apricot1: Compiz/Desktopeffekte aktiv?
<apricot1> öhh....
<_pingu> fdisk -l /media/Volume/  zeigt: last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40777
<sdx23> _pingu: Du willst eine Partitionierung anzeigen, oder? Das ist nichts, was in /media zu finden ist, sonder das jeweilige Blockdevice betrifft.
<apricot1> sdx23, glaub schon ... Animationen laufen jedenfalls.
<_pingu> sdx23: ich will wissen ob ext3 oder ..
<sdx23> _pingu: dann reicht ein einfaches "mount"
<sdx23> _pingu: und das nennt sich "Formatierung", welches Dateisystem da ist.
<matzexh> weis jemand eine möglichkeit wie ich einen truecrypt container der auf der hidrive von strato liegt unter ubuntu gemountet bekomme, mein problem ist wenn ich die hidrive per sftp, webdav usw. einbinde, dass truecrypt den pfad dazu nicht "versteht"
<sdx23> apricot1: Mein Tipp wäre, das mal abzuschalten und zu probieren, ob es dann geht. Ich bin definitiv nicht auf dem neusten Stand, was den Kram angeht, aber Compiz macht durchaus öfters mal Probleme mit Videoausgaben.
<_pingu> sdx23: ausgabe von mount ist: /dev/sdf1 on /media/Volume type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)  wo steht da das dateisystem?
<sdx23> "type fuseblk" - Das Blockdevice steht am Anfang: /dev/sdf1 # Somit kannst du mit fdisk -l /dev/sdf1 # noch nachsehen, was dazu in der Partitionstabelle steht.
<sdx23> Das "fuseblk" sagt nun halt nur, dass es sich um ein Fuse-Dateisystem handelt, das könnte beispielsweise ein ntfs sein, aber auch sonstwas.
<czd> kann man dem vertrauen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1818257 ?
<czd> "There isn't any real problem with removing ubuntu-desktop."
<bullgard4> czd: Nein. Das ist ein riesengroßer Eingriff. Meist will man so etwas nicht.
<czd> mist, eben, ungelöst
<czd> und wenn ich firefox deinstalliere?
<bullgard4> czd: Das kannst Du versuchen. Das ist im Ausmaß höchstens ein Zehntel an Arbeit.
<_pingu> sdx23: ok, danke. leider bekomm ichs immer noch nicht angezeigt und danach googlen half bisher nicht 
<sdx23> _pingu: oh, ja da war ein Fehler. Nur "fdisk -l /dev/sdf". Oder du nimmst eben doch gparted, falls das schon isntalliert ist.
<_pingu> sdx23: ok, geht. warum nur "fdisk -l /dev/sdf"?
<sdx23> _pingu: sdf1 ist die Partition, sdf die Platte. Die Partitionstabelle gehört zur Platte.
<_pingu> sdx23: ok, danke
<_pingu> kennt jemand ein tool mit dem ich gelöschte dateien auf einer externen NTFS platte wiederherstellen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> ,rescue? _pingu 
<p0ny> _pingu: goldene regeln beim rescue: 1. Keine Panik! - 2. dd, ggf. dd_rescue fahren - 3. Panik!
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: 4. photorec
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: und ja, in dieser reihenfolge.
<czd> und die dokumentation hilft auch gar nicht https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XULRunner_1.9.2_Release_Notes
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: was meinst du mit reihenfolge? du schreibst bloß 1 punkt.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: nein, lies mal was dir das pony auf meinen befehl hin sagte.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: ach so. danke (-:
<k1l> apricot1: versuch mal mit vlc die channels.conf zu öffnen und ob der auch nen bild ausgibt
<k1l> apricot1: und je nach standort werden nicht mehr als 3-4 programme per dvbt versendet
<apricot1> k1l, ist bei anderen Proggis auch so vlc/Me-TV ... also mieser Empfang. Dann werd ich mal mit dem Bau einer Antenne beginnen.....   danke erstmal
<Benjamin_L> Hallo zusammen, kann hier irgendwer die deutsche Rhythmbox Übersetzung ändern? Obwohl ich im German Translation Team bin geht es nicht
<Benjamin_L> Naja wenn es jemand später liest, geht um https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/rhythmbox/+pots/rhythmbox/de/237/+translate was im lastfm plugin benutzt wird
<p0ny> Benjamin_L's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ddsgoa | Browsing German translation : German (de) : Template “rhythmbox” : “rhythmbox” source package : Translations : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu
<Benjamin_L> %s wird durch die Anzahl gespielte Titel bei Lastfm ersetzt, also ist die aktuelle Übersetzung schlichtweg falsch
<DBold> hi,
<DBold> nach der installation von flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound ist mein sound im eimer... es gibt zwischendurch immer kleine 'stocker' auch purgen von dem packet hilft nicht
<DBold> genau aus diesem grund musste ich mein sys komplett neu installieren, aber jetzt immerhin mit de erkenntnis dass es an dem pack liegt ....
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound  schau mal in die beschreibung. aber sound ist nicht so meine baustelle
<C_A_M> <C_A_M> ich habe ein problem mit putty und dem öffnen einer verbindung über ein passwort gesichertem zertifikat, wenn ich den pfad zum zertifikat einfüge und auf öffnen klicke, passiert leider nix. keine meldung oder sonstige reaktion.
<joschi> C_A_M: bleibt einfach der sitzungsdialog offen?
<C_A_M> die sitzung startet doch garnicht erst oder meinst du damit schon das öffnen vom putty? falls ja, jop, putty bleibt unverändert offen
<mccurly> hallo, mein x-server stürzt nach wie vor ab (hatte vor ein paar tagen schonmal gefragt) diesmal beim anklicken eines fenstertitels. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402457/
<mccurly> ich bin ratlos und kann mir nicht herleiten woran das liegt
<joschi> C_A_M: naja, am anfang kommt ja das fenster mit den sitzungseinstellungen, also noch nicht das konsolenfenster. bleibt das offen oder bekommst du einfach nur einen schwarzen schirm?
<joschi> C_A_M: falls ersteres: bist du sicher, dass du einen ziel-host angegeben hast, zu dem du dich verbinden willst?
<C_A_M> ahhhhh, ich dachte das es automatisch geht, ich bin gleich in den reiter ssh/auth gegangen ohne ip und port vorher eizugeben
<koegs> woher soll putty den denn raten?
<C_A_M> der schritt war im tut nicht beschrieben
<koegs> war dem author wohl zu offensichtlich
<C_A_M> jop
<C_A_M> hmm, scheint sich doch noch nen fehler eingeschlichen zu haben. hab das entsprechende verzeichnis .ssh und die authorized_keys2 dem benutzer zugeordnet, beim erstellen gehörten sie noch dem root. kann dies falsch sein ?
<C_A_M> benutzer und gruppe hab ich den user eingestellt
<Harper1> Hallo,
<Harper1> ich bin gerade dabei Ubuntu zu installieren, richte dazu auf der live CD ein software Raid5 ein
<Harper1> muss ich warten bis das fertig gebuildet ist?
<C_A_M> thx, bis später
<PBeck> hi
<honululu> ich möchte windows xp installieren und dann ubuntu. habe eine 160gb festplatte. wie soll ich am besten mit windows xp bei der installation partitionieren und welches dateisystem?
<bekks> Mit XP? Gar nicht. Mit XP kümmerst Du Dich nur um die Dateisysteme, die Du für XP haben willst.
<honululu> ok.
<honululu> also c: für windows?
<honululu> bei einer 160gb festplatte wieviel speicher?
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht. Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun. Da kann man Dir wahrscheinlich in ##windows weiterhelfen.
<honululu> mir wurde gesagt das ich nicht die ganze platte windows geben soll
<bekks> Richtig.
<honululu> also partitionieren soll und eine partition für linux machen soll
<honululu> ich bin anfänger
<honululu> deshalb frage ich
<honululu> wie würdest du das denn machen
<bekks> Ich würde in ##windows fragen - wie groß deine Windowspartitionen werden sollen/wollen, können wir Dir wirklich nicht sagen.
<honululu> ich gebe 100 gb an windows
<honululu> das wird dann die c: partition richtig?
<honululu> 60 gb gebe ich dann linux
<bekks> Wissen wir immer noch nicht - das hat _nichts_ mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bekks> Die 60GB gibst Du an Ubuntu, und das war es dann :)
<honululu> 60gb reicht dicke?
<jokrebel> ja
<LetoThe2nd> honululu: der knackpunkt ist - keiner hier kann und wird dir sagen, wie viel platz du an windows geben sollst. für ein ubuntu bist du mit 15-20 GB *zuzüglich* deiner persönlichen daten gut dabei.
<honululu> also nach der windows installation kommt die ubuntu cd rein mit der ich dann auf die restlichen 60gb ubuntu drauf schmeisse?
<honululu> mit der option "freien speicher" verwenden
<LetoThe2nd> honululu: sinngemäss ja
<rumpe1> honululu, vorher schön backup machen
<honululu> ok
<PBeck> honululu: ich habe windows xp 20 gb gegeben - da hast aber nicht wirklich viel platz für anwendungen
<honululu> ok
<honululu> genau
<honululu> es gibt ja diese lts versionen
<honululu> was ist der unterschied
<PBeck> honululu: lts hat längeren support
<honululu> mit 3 jahre support oder nicht
<honululu> was passiert wenn ich mir ohne support nehme
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support?redirect=no
<PBeck> honululu: die werden nur 18 monate nach erscheinen einer neuen version gepflegt
<PBeck> honululu: lts wird 36 monate gepflegt
<vectory> und dann gobbet keine updates mehr
<vectory> gibbet*
<vectory> außer in form der neuen ubu version
<PBeck> vectory: gobbets sind fabelwesen ;)
<honululu> schmeisse ich eben die neue version drauf
<honululu> wozu 3 jahre mit dem selben system arbeiten
<vectory> kann man nach den 18 mo noch dist-upgrade machen, oder sind die server dafür dann auch eingespaart?
<vectory> honululu: stabilität
<honululu> also wäre eine 36 monatige lts empfehlenswert?
<PBeck> kommt auf deine anwendung an. Habe auch lange mit einer lts gearbeitet, weil man zu faul war eine neue version zu installieren
<PBeck> wobei 18 monate meist reichen um bei mir die faulheit zu überwinden
<honululu> man kann doch einfach ugraden
<honululu> über den paketmanager
<vectory> bei ner neuen version kann passieren dass wegen regression manches nicht mehr geht, oder anders als vorher. ich nehm an, speziell wenn man viel dran verändert
<honululu> ich als totaler anfänger
<PBeck> honululu: richtig. Ich habe /home auf einer extra partition und installiere das system meist neu. Ist ja kein akt - paketliste sichern und dann davon händisch nachinstallieren. Da ist der Ballast weg.
<honululu> verändere wohl nicht so viel
<vectory> manchmal will man das aber
<vectory> wobei ich da kein konkretes beispiel hab
<PBeck> honululu: ist das dein erster kontakt mit linux?
<honululu> ja pbeck
<sdx23> Server beispielsweise wird man gerne auf LTS lassen, weil zu viel Stress, das alle 6 Monate upzudaten. Als privater Nutzer kommt's eben darauf auf, wie sehr man spielen möchte. Im Zweifel nimm erstmal kein LTS, nach den nächsten zwei Updates kannst du's dir dann immernoch anders überlegen.
<honululu> deshalb frage ich ja wegen der partitionierung und alles
<honululu> nicht weil es mir spass macht
<vectory> nur, um meinen scanner zum laufen zu bewegen, hab ich heut ne datei verändert, wenn diese datei iwann von nem paket geupdated wird, erkennt apt, dass es ne änderung gab, anstatt meine änderungen blind zu überschreiben?
<vectory> so wie bei menu.lst*
<ppq> vectory: wenn /etc dann ja
<ppq> +innerhalb
<vectory> /lib/
<ppq> dann eher nocht
<ppq> du kannst versuchen die datei -w zu setzen, aber ich weiß nicht wie apt das dann findet
<bekks> apt ist das vollkommen egal, weil es als root läuft und da kannst Du setzen was Du willst :)
<vectory> nur weil root heißt das nicht gleich bofh
<ppq> bekks: setzt apt sich etwa bei bedarf +w? das wäre mir neu
<vectory> ppq, das macht rm -rf wenns sein muss
<vectory> ^^
<ppq> das ist ja auch was anderes
<ppq> :o
<bekks> ppq: Nö. Aber Du kannst mal testweise eine Datei auf -w setzen und sie als root löschen. Wird klappen.
<ppq> bekks: ja, mit prompt ob man das will, es sei denn man setzt -f...
<apollo13> och man kann auch root verbieten eine datei zu löschen
<apollo13> stichwort chattr
<vectory> erweiterte dateirechte
<vectory> ?
<apollo13> sudo rm test.cpp 
<apollo13> rm: cannot remove `test.cpp': Operation not permitted
<apollo13> scheint zu gehen ;)
<ch4r0s> nabend zusammen
<apollo13> und sonst gibts immer noch die hammerkeule via selinux/apparmor
<ch4r0s> frage: seit den letzten restarts sagt mir mein ubuntu "Docky braucht einen Compositionsmanager...", compiz ist aber installiert?
<apollo13> aber wohl nicht aktiv
<ch4r0s> eig schon, docky läuft ja ohne probleme
<apollo13> dann würde es das nicht sagen
<ch4r0s> ich restarte grad nochmal und guck mir das im terminal dann an
<vectory> n log würde auch tun -_-
<crushpest> hallo zusammen. Brauch etwas hilfe beim aufsetzten von proftpd
<crushpest> unswar will ich den server nur für anonymous login machen. Das problem ist, das man nur zugriff auf 1  verzeichniss hat. Ich möchte jedoch read-only links in diesem verzeichniss haben
<apollo13> man will vsftpd wenns schon sein muss
<crushpest> hab es schon mit mount --bind versucht, klappt jedoch nicht. Kann das vielleicht daran liegen, das diese verlinkten verzeichnisse auf einem ntfs liegen?
<apollo13> klappt nicht ist keine fehlermeldung…
<crushpest> datei oder verzeichniss existiert nicht
<crushpest> So fehler ist: 550 Failed to change directory.
<apollo13> ja klar das ist das was der client kriegt, interssanter wären debug logs vom server
<koegs> ich würd mal ins blaue raten die rechte auf dem ziel stimmen nicht, könnte schwierig werden mit ntfs :)
<x1o> hi meine externe festplatte hatte neuerdings nen fehler, e2fsck hats zwar gefixt, aber seitdem ist es ungeheuer langsam
<x1o> macht keine geräusche oder so
<x1o> ist das normal und wird wieder schneller? vor allem ordner öffnen etc gheht garnicht....
 * evilxy empfieht (mit großer Vorsicht zu verwenden) hdparm
<evilxy> das ist ein tool, mit dem man die firmware auf den platten ansprechen kann
<x1o> evilxy, ich kenn das, aber was soll ich da unternehmen? bisher habe ich nur hdparm -t -T -i probiert
<x1o> was kann ich damit noch machen?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<evilxy> wie wärs mit -B255 ?
<koegs> auf jeden fall mal auf badblocks überprüfen und nochmal nen fschk laufen lassen
<x1o> jo thx das arbeite ich mal durch
<evilxy> (-B255 schaltet jeglichen energiesparmodus ab)
<x1o> ach, ich hatte es mit e2fsck repariert
<x1o> ist aber ext4
<SLy> hi, ich habe ein ungewöhnliches problem
<SLy> ich habe eine linux partition, swap, einmal ntfs system und ntfs daten
<SLy> ich habe die ntfs systempartition mit gparted verschoben
<SLy> danach war die ntfs datenpartition verschwunden, mit TestDisk konnte ich sie wiederfinden und in die partitionstabelle schreiben
<SLy> alles bootet wie gehabt etc
<SLy> jedoch findet gparted keine partitionen mehr auf der platte. er sieht nur 500 gb unzugewiesenen speicher. ich kann alle 3 partitionen problemlos mounten
<SLy> auch die installier beliebiger distributionen verweigern die installation, weil sie keine partitionstabelle finden
<SLy> die einzige option die mir angeboten wurde, war formatieren
<ppq> findest fdisk -l sie denn?
<frostschutz> SLy: ausgabe von (bei bedarf sudo davor) fdisk -l und parted -l mal nopasten
<SLy> moment, war natürlich dumm, jetzt unter windows in den irc zu kommen
<SLy> brb 5min :/
<x1o> evilxy, die fragmentierung lag bei 40 oder mehr prozent, kann es sein, dass das daran lag?
<evilxy> 40% fragmentierung auf ext4?
<x1o> jo
<frostschutz> kann gut sein, ab zuviel fragmentierung merkt mans dann auch unter linux
<evilxy> ext* sind eigentlich so gemacht, dass sie nicht so starkfragmentieren.
<evilxy> deswegen gibts auch afaik kein defrag Werkzeug für ext*
<x1o> ja hatte micha auch gewundert
<frostschutz> kann man durchaus hinbekommen wenn mans drauf anlegt (torrent in zufälliger reihenfolge dateiinhalte runterladen lassen ohne vorzuallokieren)
<x1o> frostschutz, ah, danke für den hinweis, das mach ich mal an
<x1o> frostschutz, ne das ist es nciht
<x1o> ist schon so eingestellt
<x1o> wie kann ich mir die fragmentierung anschauen?
<x1o> überprüfen?
<SLy> so
<SLy> fdisk -l und parted -l http://pastebin.com/P7GzqraN
<SLy> ich hoffe da gibts noch was zu retten
<SLy> dachte eigentlich: so wild kanns net sein, eine partitionstabelle neu zu schreiben
<SLy> also ich mit gparted "wiederhergestellt" habe (was auch immer das im endeffekt tut), ist es auch nicht zum schluss gekommen
<SLy> etwa 2 stunden hab ichs laufen lassen
<SLy> any ideas?
<x1o> SLy, wenn du die partitionstabelle nicht hinkriegst kannst du photorec benutzen
<SLy> ich möchte ja nichts wiederherstellen
<SLy> windows erkennt alles problemlos
<SLy> grub startet auch
<x1o> reparier es mal in windows
<SLy> damit kann ich sowohl das installierte linux als auch windows booten
<SLy> habe ich schon
<SLy> mehrfach mit der dvd, bin alle optionen durch
<x1o> mmh hab vielleicht badblocks
<x1o> das wird wohl ein langer test über nacht :)
<SLy> gibt es unter linux keine möglichkeit die partitionstabelle einfach von grund auf neu schreiben zu lassen?
<x1o> ja bestimmt
<koegs> x1o: bei badblocks daten sichern und neue festplatte organisieren
<x1o> koegs, wie stelle ich das denn fest?
<SLy> und wie?
<koegs> in dem link wurde beschrieben wie
<x1o> koegs, http://pastebin.com/dX5DdMys
<x1o> ist das ein hinweis auf badblocks?
<koegs> kann, muss aber nicht, badblocks wird es dir sagen
<x1o> muss ich nciht dazu erst e2fsck -c aufrufen?
<x1o> was genau ist ein "short read"
<SLy> also kann mir niemand helfen?
<x1o> in dem link steht doch wie man die partitionstabelle neu schreibt
<x1o> und cfdisk kann das meines wissens auch
<koegs> x1o: fsck ist fürs filesystem, badblocks fürs device, das ist ein unterschied
<x1o> -c nutzt doch aber badblocks dafür!
<SLy> ich sehe hier keinen link
<evilxy> fdisk geht da (mit vorsicht benutzen) -> <SLy> gibt es unter linux keine möglichkeit die partitionstabelle einfach von grund auf neu schreiben zu lassen?
<SLy> musste ja rebooten, war wohl während ich offline war
<SLy> bitte nochmal
<x1o> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<SLy> danke
<koegs> x1o: überprüfe doch einfach mal mit badblocks, dann kriegst du eine eindeutige liste der kaputten sektoren
<x1o> jo, das wird wohl länger dauern bei 500gb
<mat619> 'n abend! kann es sein, dass es in den alten repos von 9.04 kein einziges i386-kompatibles paket gibt?
<mat619> hab hier nen rechner mit ner nicht-i686 konformen CPU (VIA C3) und egal was ich im software center aussuche, alles ist angeblich nicht mit meinem rechnertyp kompatibel. Oo
<SLy> also in dem wiki steht nur,w as ich sowieso schon vergebens probiert habe
<SLy> gut,mit fdisk hab ich noch nichts gemacht
<SLy> wie wäre da das korrekte vorgehen in meinem fall?
<x1o> kein plan
<bekks> mat619: Das kann sehr gut sein.
<bekks> Und 9.04 ist nicht mehr supported.
<mat619> bekks: das weiß ich, ja, sonst würd ich ja die old repos net brauchen. :/
<bekks> Dann ist doch aber Debian die wesentlich bessere Wahl - so schwer es mir fällt das zu sagen.
<PBeck> mat619: neuinstallieren?
<bekks> PBeck: Ubuntu unterstützt kein i386 mehr, nur noch i686 - IIRC.
<PBeck> bekks: ah ok alles klar
<PBeck> bekks: hum wie nicht mehr unterstützen? Wird das nicht durch den generic kernel weiter abgedeckt?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> i868 aufwärts.
<bekks> Und ein Kernel für i386 hilft Dir gar nichts, solange dein Userland nnicht auch i386 ist
<mat619> bekks: oha, das erklärt warum alles neuere nicht ging!
<mat619> im live-modus liefen sie, aber installiert nicht mehr
<mat619> sehr wirr
<mat619> das 9.04 hier hab ich auch nur auf ner alten platte rumliegen gefunden
<bekks> Nimm einfach ein Debian - das kann i386, auch in aktuellen Versionen
<PBeck> mat619: installier lucid lynx - das hat noch support
<apollo13> nimmer lange ;)
<x1o> sudo fsck.ext4 -yfv /dev/sdb3
<x1o> http://pastebin.com/wT0DjGHP
<PBeck> apri 2013
<bekks> PBeck: Kann aber kein i386.
<x1o> Das ist das Ergebnis, kann das mal jemand beurteilen bitte?
<PBeck> bekks: sicher?
<PBeck> bekks: wo seh ich den das was unterstützt wird?
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<bekks> Da - eindeutig i686 aufwärts.
<DBold> hi,
<mat619> bekks: verdammt. :(
<DBold> welche config wird eigentlich von System>Einstellungen>Startprogramme bearbeitet?
<bekks> mat619: Nimm Debian.
<mat619> bekks: wollts grad schreiben, mach ich dann auch. wobei ich das schon versucht hatte mit dem system, die aktuelle live-cd mit XFCE, aber da wurde dann ein i686 kernel installiert. sehr witzig, lief überhaupt nicht. nach kerneltausch zwar schon, aber das war mehr ein hack als sonstwas
<mat619> naja aber dann muss ich mich wohl echt von ubuntu abwenden an der stelle. schade. kann da sonst noch jemand was empfehlen, einfach damit ich ne alternative hab zu debian falls das wieder nicht klappt?
<bekks> Debian wird klappen.
<SLy> ja
<SLy> wie siehts aus? niemand der mir bei meinem problem weiterhelfen kann?
<bekks> ,frag? SLy 
<p0ny> SLy: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<SLy> muss ja irgendwie möglich sein meine intakte partitionstabelle wieder für parted lesbar zu machen
<mat619> bekks: hmpf, das hab ich gesehen. :( werd noch nen bugreport schreiben dazu. gibts ernsthaft nix andres?
<SLy> ich habe schon gefragt aber mir konntenicht wirklich geholfen werden
<PBeck> mat619: wie alt ist den die maschine?
<bekks> SLy: Deine Partitionstabelle kann nicht intakt sein, sonst würde parted sie lesen können.
<bekks> PBeck: Zu alt. Ist ein i585.
<PBeck> mat619: die ist ja schon weit über 6 Jahre alt
<SLy> ich habe mir gparted eine ntfs partiiton verschoben
<PBeck> gescheite hardware kaufen ist da die lösung
<SLy> danach war die nachfolgende partition "verschwunden"
<SLy> ich konnte sie mit testdisk finden und wiederherstellen
<SLy> per grub lässt sich windows booten, linux auch
<bekks> ,enter? SLy 
<p0ny> SLy: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<SLy> alle partitionen lassen sich mounten, keinerlei probleme
<mat619> PBeck: organisier mir einen festplattenrekorder mit fileserverfunktion, der weniger als 20 W verbraucht, für 0,- EUR. dann redmer weiter ;)
<SLy> windows liset auch alle partitionen
<SLy> nur gparted nicht
<bekks> Schreib bitte keine Romane... :)
<SLy> ja ich weiß nicht wo das problem liegt, also schreibe ich, was ich weiß
<bekks> mat619: Der Rechner ist so alt, der verbraucht auf die Zeit gerechnet mehr als ein neuer Rechner.
<mat619> bekks: verbraucht mehr was?
<bekks> SLy: Du hast noch kein Wort von einem Problem gesagt.
<bekks> mat619: Popcorn. Strom natürlich.
<SLy> doch, (g)parted erkennt nur gb unzugewiesenen speicher
<mat619> bekks: schwachsinn. gesamtsystem inkl. allem für unter 20W? kommt nur ein laptop in frage.
<SLy> *500gb
<PBeck> SLy: dann ist die partitionstabelle doch nicht intakt
<SLy> allem anschein nicht
<bekks> SLy: nopaste die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und fdisk -l
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l
<PBeck> SLy: zwar blöd - aber ich habe zuerst meine partitionstabelle gesichert - falls ich mal was kaputt mache. Ist auf dem derzeitigen system und auf dem backup laufwerk
<PBeck> SLy: du hast kein backup?
<PBeck> SLy: hatte mit cfdisk mal was verhauen, da gabs am ende nur ne neuinstall ;)
<PBeck> SLy: aber daten konnte ich noch sichern davor
<SLy> ja ich mein, so viel kann ja nciht kaputt sein, wenn beide betriebssysteme wie gewohnt booten
<SLy> und ich alle partitionen nutzen kann
<bekks> SLy: nopaste die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und sudo fdisk -l
<Gulaschkanone> Hallo. Ich habe gerade GNOME3 aus dem gnome3-ppa installiert. Leider sieht das ganze vom Layout her recht altbacken aus. Was muss ich installieren, um den default-look zu bekommen?
<SLy> http://pastebin.com/wZdHSfie lsb_release hat meine distri nicht in den repos
<bekks> SLy: Dann hast Du kein Ubuntu - lsb_release gibt es unter Ubuntu.
<SLy> richtig. aber ich möchte ubuntu
<PBeck> SLy: sieht am ende kaputt aus
<PBeck> SLy: was heißt du möchtest?
<SLy> PBeck: die festplattenstruktur?
<bekks> Ja, die ist kaputt.
<SLy> PBeck: ich möchte ubuntu installieren
<PBeck> SLy: dann daten sichern und neuinstallieren?
<SLy> d.h. ich sollte jetzt meine daten sichern und alles neu formatieren?
<SLy> das kann doch nicht die einzige lösung sein
<bekks> Ist es aber.
<PBeck> du möchtest doch sowieso neu installieren?
<SLy> eigentlich wollte ich nur die linux distri in den ersten 30 gb der platte ersetzen
<PBeck> SLy: rettungsmaßnahmen dauern meist länger - backup einspielen und gut
<dAnjou> SLy: is doch einfacher als noch stundenlang hier rumzuquatschen ;)
<PBeck> SLy: und was ist passiert?
<SLy> ja wenn alle partitionen richtig erkannt werden und ich sie ebenso problemlos verwenden kann, weiß ich nicht was es da neu zu formatieren gibt
<PBeck> SLy: fdisk schmeißt doch fehler
<ibekks> Sda4 ist Grießes als die Platte.
<SLy> PBeck: ja das problem ist, dass der installer ebensowenig wie gparted in der lage ist, was anderes als eine formatierung durchzuführen
<PBeck> partitionsgrenze außerhalb der festplattengröße
<SLy> naja dann bin ich jetzt wieder einen gesamten abend damit beschäftigt, sachen geradezubiegen :/
<SLy> so langsam vergeht mir echt die lust
<PBeck> ibekks: sda5 ist auch komisch
<PBeck> SLy: was hast überhaupt gemacht?
<PBeck> SLy: in falsche partition installiert?
<SLy> nein, aber wenn es dich interessiert, wirds nun wieder umfangreich
<ibekks> PBeck: Ja, sda5 ist ja in sda4 drin.
<SLy> ich hatte 100gb linux / 100 gb windows / 250 gb ntfs data
<PBeck> jo würde mich - wenns passt dann wohl lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder ist das hier noch möglich zu analysieren bekks ?
<SLy> ich habe die 100gb linux gelöscht, die 100gb win partition nach links verschoben
<SLy> danach war die 250gb datenpartition "weg"
<SLy> testdisk hat sie gefunden, wieder eingetragen, alles war bestens
<SLy> aber testdisk scheint die partitionstabelle für gewisse tools unlesbar gemacht zu haben
<PBeck> von partitionen verschieben, vergrößern und verkleinern habe ich bisher immer abstand genommen, weils halt doch immer fehleranfällig sein kann ;)
<SLy> ja wie ich nun feststelle
<SLy> sonst gings immer
<ibekks> SLy: testdisk tut nichts ohne den User vorher zu fragen.
<PBeck> aber eine bestehende partitionierung zu nutzen um neuzuinstallieren ist hier kein problem. Home ist extra und dann installiere ich nur / neu und hat bisher immer gepasst. Ne sache von einer stunde. Und dann wird im laufe der nutzung wieder das ein oder andere paket installiert das gerade gebraucht wird.
<SLy> das ist mir schon klar, ich habe nach partitionen suchen lassen, die verloreren 250gb partition wiedergefunden, und sie als logische partition eingetragen
<SLy> allzu viel kann man da ja nicht falsch machen
<ibekks> Doch.
<SLy> dann sag mir was
<SLy> testdisk kann ich ja immer wieder starten
<ibekks> sda4 ist größer als deine Platte.
<PBeck> http://www.linuxwiki.de/VerlorenePartitionFinden
<SLy> d.h. wenn ich diese werte manuell korrigieren, müsste es wieder laufen?
<SLy> PBeck: danke aber ich habe sie ja bereits wieder
<ibekks> Nicht zwangsläufig.
<SLy> ich kann daten lesen und schreiben
<PBeck> ibekks: sda5 ist eine logische partition in der primären sda4 - richtig?
<SLy> richtig
<ibekks> Richtig.
<PBeck> ok
<SLy> zwischen den beiden ntfs partitionen ist noch etwas platz. so um die 40 gb
<PBeck> 976773168 Sektoren - größer kann sda4 und sda5 zumindest nicht sein
<ibekks> Falsch.
<PBeck> bzw. nur sda4
<ibekks> Das ist die gesamte Platte.
<PBeck> ibekks: jo und größer als die gesamte platte kann partition sda4 nicht sein
<SLy> testdisk output http://pastebin.com/g1ukFBKQ
<bekks> PBeck: Dumm nur, dass es da noch sda1-3 gibt ;)
<SLy> ist diese ausgabe auch so kurios wie die von fdisk?
<bekks> SLy: Das sind andere Einheiten - umrechnen musst Du selbst ;)
<PBeck> bekks: wie meinst? Ich ging bom zylinderende von sda4 aus. Kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber finds doch interessant da nun ein bisschen zu recherchieren.
<PBeck> *vom
<SLy> kann ich nicht umrechnen, ich weiß nichtmal
<SLy> .*was diese zahlen im einzelnen bedeuten
<bekks> SLy: Dann solltest Du einfach die Daten sichern, und neu installieren.
<SLy> ja und am besten gleich die finger von linux lassen
<SLy> mach ich nur alles kaputt
<PBeck> SLy: das ist kein problem von linux. Man verschiebt keine partitionen
<SLy> dann soll es die funktion nicht geben, wenn sie nicht funktioniert :/
<SLy> sorry
<PBeck> zudem mit welchen tools hast verschoben?
<SLy> gparted
<bekks> Doch, aber man hat vorher ein Backup und verlässt sich nicht einfach auf Mechanismen, die man nicht versteht, wenn man kein Backup hat.
<bekks> Aber das wird wirklich OT :)
<SLy> habe nunmal nicht die möglichkeit, ein so großes backup eben auf die schnelle irgendwo zu lagern
<PBeck> bekks: ah backups genau ;)
<bekks> SLy: DAS ist aber nicht das Problem von gparted oder Linux. Und das ist wirklich OT.
<SLy> kann sein
<PBeck> SLy: habe mir für den zweck mal extra ne 640 gb platte gekauft, da werden /home, etc/ und paketliste hin gesichert ;)
<SLy> aber es ändert nichts daran, dass nun im prinzip alles kaputt ist und ich wieder sehr viel zeit reinstecken muss, nur damit es wieder so ist wie vorher
<SLy> und das ärgert mich
<PBeck> SLy: hast eigentlich ein ubuntu gparted genutzt? Und woher genau? Hast von einem rennenden system neu partitioniert?
<SLy> nein, ich habe partedmagic vom usb stick benutzt
<SLy> so wie ich es seit jahren mache
<SLy> und nun ist zum ersten mal was schief gegangen. kann mal passieren dachte ich. aber dass unter linux tatsächlich doch kein weg mehr um einen format herumführt, hätte ich dabei nicht erwartet
<SLy> wie auch immer, danke soweit für die hilfe
<SLy> das war aber genug linux experience für heute
<SLy> machts gut
<bekks> Du könntest die Partitionstabelle auch manuell korrigieren - aber nur mit einem Backup vorher.
<SLy> ja hab leider keins
<SLy> ich kann wohl abschätzen, wo was aufgehört und angefangen hat
<PBeck> SLy: doch klar hast andere möglichkeiten
<SLy> zwischen den partitionen sind 40gb luft und die linux partitionen am anfang der platte interessieren mich sowieso nicht
<bekks> SLy: Das mit dem Schätzen wird dein System vollends zerstören.
<PBeck> SLy: doch die sache ist - möchtest morgen wieder normal arbeiten oder erst nächste woche. Das wissen sich aneignen wird locker eine woche dauern
<bekks> Du musst das schon bis auf den genauen Sektor _wissen_.
<SLy> ja dann habe ich pech gehabt
<SLy> ich frage mich nur, warum dann noch alles so blendend funktioniert, wenn doch alles kaputt ist
<bekks> Niemand sagte, dass alles kaputt ist.
<bekks> Lediglich deine erweiterte Partition und die darin enthaltene logische Partition sind als defekt anzusehen.
<SLy> okay, damit kann ich leben
<SLy> auf die daten kann ich unter windows ja noch zugreifen und sie sichern
<bekks> Hoffentlich. :)
<SLy> nach meinen backup: was ist zutnn?
<PBeck> SLy: alles platt machen und zuerst windows installieren
<bekks> logische Partition löschen, erweiterte Partition löschen. Neu anlegen.
<bekks> PBeck: Quatsch.
<SLy> naja es geht mir ja eben genau darum
<SLy> ich will windows nicht neu installieren
<jokrebel> ,enter? SLy
<p0ny> SLy: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<bekks> Wenn dein Windows in der logischen Partition ist, wirst Du darum nicht herumkommen.
<PBeck> bekks: wäre mir nicht so sicher ob testdisk alles richtig erkannt hat.
<bekks> PBeck: Deswegen sagte ich auch was von "manuell"...
<SLy> nein, windows ist in einer primären partition
<PBeck> bekks: wo?
<bekks> Dann musst Du Windos auch nicht neu installieren.
<bekks> 0909 203249 <+bekks> Du könntest die Partitionstabelle auch manuell korrigieren - aber nur mit einem Backup vorher.
<bekks> PBeck: Da.
<SLy> aber was muss ich nach dem backup meiner daten auf der logischen unternehmen, damit die partitionstabelle korrigiert wird?
<bekks> SLy: Das habe ich Dir gerade gesagt.
<PBeck> bekks: bist du sicher das testdisk die primären partitionen korrekt erkannt hat?
<bekks> 0909 203548 <+bekks> logische Partition löschen, erweiterte Partition löschen. Neu anlegen.
<bekks> PBeck: Das muss er entscheiden, nicht ich. Er sagt, er kann auf alles andere sauber zugreifen.
<SLy> PBeck: ja, so habe ich das layout in erinnerung. sollte stimmen
<bekks> "Sollte".
<bekks> Du kennst tatsächlich die Sektorgrößen ganz genau? Oder schätzt du wieder?
<PBeck> ich habe auch mal rumgespielt - hat zwei tage funktioniert - danach habe ich neuinstalliert, da nach und nach immer mehr fehler aufgetreten sind :)
<SLy> ja abgesehen von den zahlen, mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann, sind alle angezeigten daten richtig. da bin ich mir sicher
<bekks> Aha. Nur leider sind die Zahlen das entscheidende.
<PBeck> SLy: geh morgen zum MediaMarkt und kauf dir ne 640 gb platte
<bekks> Wenn die nicht stimmen, kannst Du auch neuinstallieren.
<SLy> naja, das backup werd ich letzt per lan auf meinen anderen rechner machem, auch wenn das die ganze nacht dauern wird. anschließend neu partitionieren und eine weitere nacht mit dem zurückkopieren verschenken
<SLy> das macht freude
<SLy> unterm strich scheints ja doch nicht anders zu gehen, da ich kein backup habe
<PBeck> SLy: wie viel daten?
<koegs> lass es dir einfach eine leere sein und reg dich nicht so auf, bringt ja nix, SLy
<SLy> 400 gb etwa
<koegs> *lehre :D
<bekks> koegs: Wunderschöner Vertipper :)
<SLy> ja es ist mir eine lehre. im zweifel lieber auf linux verzichten, wenn man dafür sein partitionslayout verändern muss/müsste
<PBeck> SLy: ich kann dir nur den tipp geben, solche speziellen sachen sein zu lassen und deine partitionstabelle nach erfolgreicher installation zu sichern. Ich habe meine partition so gewählt das ich nix rumschieben muss - wenn ich spielen wöllte, hätte ich eine größere festplatte bei der am ende ein unpartitionierter bereich ist
<bekks> Können wir das OT nach nebenan verschieben bitte?
<PBeck> SLy: umso besser - musst nur ein system konfigurieren :)
<SLy> bekks: nicht nätig, fürht ja zu nichts
<SLy> ich wünsch euch noch nen angenehmen abend
<PBeck> SLy: bye
<holk> Hallo, ist es möglich zwei Benutzer anzulegen einer hat sein normales Home verzeichnis der andere nur Zugang auf public_html/ordnername?
<bekks> holk: Das ist sinnfrei.
<bekks> ~/public_html/verzeichnis liegt im /home des anderes Users.
<bekks> holk: Was möchtest Du denn _eigentlich_ erreichen?
<holk> das ein user ftp zugang hat zu public_html/bestimmter ordner
<holk> das ist allerdings bereits ein verzeichnisvon userxxx
<bekks> Dann leg einen ftp-user an, und chroote ihn in das Verzeichnis.
<holk> dem somit der ganze home ordner gehört
<bekks> Das ist dann allerdings kein User, der sich normal einloggen kann.
<holk> ich glaube das ist mein problem, ich nutze proftpd und komme damit nicht weiter deshalb wollte ich einen neuen nutzer anlegen und desen ordner changen
<bekks> Nimm vsftpd statt proftpd.
<bekks> Damit kann man wundervoll user chrooten.
<holk> danke
<prinzhf> Hallo, hat eventuell zu folgendem Output einen Gedankenanstoss? --> http://pastebin.com/xfkVHvEB . Nebenbei bemerkt: Meine Linuxkenntnisse sind eher bescheiden ;)
<Fuchs> prinzhf: jups 
<Fuchs> prinzhf: die Soundkarte, die jack nutzen moechte, wird bereits von einem anderen Programm belegt, und kann kein HW Mixing
<Fuchs> ergo nicht zwei Dinge gleichzeitig, ohne Hilfe 
<Fuchs> ergo findest Du raus, was das ist (ich vermute einen soundserver oder -daemon wie pulse), und schaust, ob jack sich darueber verbinden kann. Wenn nicht, dann machst Du es tot
<prinzhf> Okay, danke. Ist es definitiv so, dass die Soundkarte kein Hardware-Mixing kann, oder kann das auch am Treiber liegen?
<Fuchs> es kann am Treiber liegen, aber die wenigsten Karten koennen es. Was ist es fuer eine? 
<prinzhf> Achso. Es ist eine Externe USB-Soundkarte namens UX1 (Line6 UX1)
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, warum genau benoetigst Du jack? 
<Fuchs> weil entweder Du laesst pulse laufen und jack da drueber, oder Du toetest was auch immer die Soundkarte belegt. 
<Fuchs> Oder Du nimmst dmix und jack da drueber. 
<prinzhf> Die Erklärung wird evetuell etwas umfangreicher. 
<prinzhf> Oder in Kurzfassung: Ich bin hierauf gestossen --> http://blogs.oracle.com/geertjan/entry/environment_for_programming_midi_in , nachdem ich seit einiger Zeit versuche, eine Java-Applikation, die ich geschrieben habe unter Ubuntu weiterzuentwickeln. Leider gibt es keine Soundausgabe und das liegt nicht an der Aplikation, denn sowohl auf meinem Netbook (Ubuntu 11.04), als auch auf meiner XP-Installation funktioniert es.
<itu> hi
<Blindie> moin
<itu> wie hängt man ein gerät nur an einem bestimmten mountpunkt aus?
<itu> wenn alles ~kreuz und quer gemountet ist ....
<Fuchs> prinzhf: fuer midi sollte man eigentlich nicht zwingend jack benoetigen 
<Fuchs> prinzhf: entweder die Hardware kann es, oder man nimmt einen software synthie wie timidity
<Fuchs> ,midi? prinzhf 
<p0ny> prinzhf, MIDI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MIDI - Weitere Infos im query ...
<prinzhf> Okay, dann beschäftige ich mich jetzt weiter mit Timidity und lasse jack aussen vor.
<prinzhf> Und was bedeutet es, wenn eine Zeile hier im channel mit einem Komma und einem Stichwort danach geschrieben wird, beispielsweise ",midi" oder ",enter". Bedeutet das soviel wie "Schau unter ubuntuusers nach"?
<ppq> ,bot? prinzhf
<p0ny> prinzhf: ich bin ein bot ;p
<prinzhf> ha. Da steh ich ja dumm da :D Okay.
<ppq> kommt vor :)
<Fuchs> spY|da: das sagt dem pony, dass es Dir zu ,thema? Auskunft geben soll. Und nein, konntest Du ja nicht wissen. 
<Fuchs> hoi ppq, altes Haus
<prinzhf> Und ich dachte Bot-Befehle werden überall mit ! eingeleitet ;)
<ppq> .oO(gnah, der hat nen doofen namen für puns)
<ppq> huhu :>
<Fuchs> prinzhf: da gibt es keine Norm. Wie dem auch sei, lies den Artikel, wenn Du irgendwo nicht mehr weiter kommst: einfach wieder hier melden
<prinzhf> Mach ich. Bin allerdings verwundert und erfreut über die schnelle Hilfe und werde daher ein weiteres Problem einfach anhängen :)
<prinzhf> Habe mein ubuntu per wubi.exe installiert auf meiner NTFS-Partition E: (im cfdisk als sda5 benannt). Da ich allerdings nirgends auf diese Partition zugreifen kann, um beispielsweise mp3-Daten zu verwenden habe ich versucht sie zu unmounten um sie dann erneut zuu mounten. http://pastebin.com/ENqqYDhM
<Fuchs> oha
<Fuchs> Support zu Wubi wirst Du leider eher nicht bekommen
<Fuchs> das ist arg unbeliebt 
<prinzhf> Weil verhasst? :)
<prinzhf> ahjo okay
<Fuchs> aber was das betrifft: lsof | grep sda 
<Fuchs> prinzhf: es macht halt einfach sehr viele Probleme, die sehr muehsam zum Supporten sin d
<prinzhf> Okay, das heisst bevor ich anfange, mich richtig mit Ubuntu zu beschäftigen, sollte ich wohl auch eine  "richtige" Installation vornehmen...
<prinzhf> Was mache ich nun mit der Ausgabe von lsof | grep sda ? :)
<Fuchs> in einen pastebin packen und mir geben, 
<Fuchs> ,paste? prinzhf 
<p0ny> prinzhf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> und ja, eine richtige Installation empfiehlt sich definitiv. 
<prinzhf> jo, gut, wollt nur wissen, ob du den Output sehen möchtest :D
<Fuchs> ja, einfach nicht hier :) 
<prinzhf> http://pastebin.com/ZC9C1SC2
<breaker> hi .* Habe eine 250 GB Platte von der nur noch ca. 40 GB angezeigt werden. Wie komme ich an den Rest?
<Fuchs> darf ich dann noch die Ausgabe von mount sehen, prinzhf?  (nur mount, ohne Parameter oder so) 
<Fuchs> breaker: mal mit fdisk -l schauen, wie es auf der Platte aussieht
<breaker> Die Platte ist eine extern (per USB Adapter) angeschlossene 3,5 Zoll Platte
<prinzhf> http://pastebin.com/0a7q9HgP
<breaker> Fuchs: danke mach ich
<Fuchs> prinzhf: nun noch ein lsof | grep host 
<prinzhf> Das gibt mir die "WARNING: cant stat() fuse...." Meldung aus, die schon in lsof | grep sda stand.
<Fuchs> und sonst nichts? 
<prinzhf> hm nein
<Fuchs> und pack mal ein sudo vorne dran noch
<breaker> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/PEJG5yvR
<prinzhf> das habich schon gemacht, da mir einfach lsof | grep host nichtsausgegeben hat. Bzw. ohne sudo passiert garnichts.
<Fuchs> breaker: das ist nun eher schlecht. Kannst Du die mal aus- und wieder anstecken und nach ca. 5 Sekunden ein dmesg machen? 
<breaker> Fuchs: ok
<breaker> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/1xyEznZb
<Fuchs> breaker: haengt die Platte in irgend einem Wechselrahmen (ergo austauschbar) oder ist das so ein Komplettteil? 
<breaker> Fuchs: die war mal in einem Wechselrahmen aber irgendwann war mal der Todeszeitpunkt ... und ich versuche jetzt gerade an die verbliebenen 2 Partitionen zu kommen ... ein habe ich ja gefunden ...
<Fuchs> breaker: ich befuerchte, dass die Platte auch ein bisschen was abbekommen hat
<breaker> Fuchs: äh ja, kann ich mir auch vorstellen ... hatte nur die kleine Hoffnung evtl. doch nochmal dranzukommen ... meine an die Partition
<breaker> Fuchs: hatte auch schon mit gparted versucht mehr zu machen, aber auch dort wird mir nix angezeigt was über die 40 GB hinausgeht
<Fuchs> breaker: naja, als erstes koenntest Du, wenn Du irgendwo genug freien Platz rumliegen hast, mit dd ein komplettes Image davon erstellen
<Fuchs> dann das eine oder andere restoreprogramm versuchen
<breaker> kann ich denn mit dd an Teil der Platte ran die selbst die Hardwareerkennung nicht erkennt?
<Fuchs> je nach dem was der Controller liefert
<Fuchs> wenn die Platte selber sich fuer 40GB haelt, dann wird das nichts, nein 
<breaker> hm... und ein HW Reset für die platte gibts nicht, oder?
<Fuchs> in der Regel nicht
<Fuchs> Du kannst schauen was hdparm kann, aber ich bezweifle es
<dreamon> breaker, Was ist genau dein Problem? Alte HDs haben jumper wo man sie auf eine Bestimmte größe jumpern kann.
<breaker> die platte habe ich als slave gejumpert, aber da sie per USB Adapter angeschlossen ist sollte das egal sein, denke ich
<dreamon> breaker, Ob master oder slave ist in der Tat egal. aber oft gibt es noch für alte bios'e einen Jumper auf der Festplatte wo man die Platte größenbegrenzen kann. Ich bin aber gerade erst reingekommen. schilder bitte nochmal das problem oder Frage
<beaver74> breaker> laut ein paar Foren im Netz sollte die USB-Platte Master gejumpert sein.. ob diesen Foren nu wirklich zu trauen ist.. kA
<breaker> dreamon: habe eine 3,5 Zoll Festplatte mit einer Größe von ca. 250 GB wovon mir aber nur 40 GB angezeigt werden/zur Verfügung stehen
<breaker> die Platte war ursprünglich eine in einem externen Gehäuse verbaute platte die mal 'nen Hau bekommen hat
<breaker> Ich möchte die Platte, sofern das geht, wieder komplett verfügbar machen
<breaker> Habe gerade mal hdparm --dco-reset /dev/sdb versucht ...
<dreamon> breaker, Naja.. nen Hau ist immer schlecht. Vielleicht hast glück und du kannst die Jumper nachlesen.. steht meist auf der Festplatte selbst. Wenn es 2Jumper sind, dann kann man da auch was falsch Jumpern.
<breaker> aber ich soll ein "ich weiß was ich tue flag" setzen ... welches ist das, habe im man nix gesehen ...
<breaker> dreamon: nee, ist nur ein jumper
<breaker> stecke mal um und schaue was passiert
<dreamon> ja oder draußen lassen.
<vectory> breaker: dazu müsste er den ja erstmal umgesteckt haben
<breaker> hm ... DAU am Werk... jetzt wird mir mit fdisk -l tatsächlich die Größe von 250 GB angezeigt ...
<breaker> danke für die tipps ...
<dreamon> vectory, Noch nie was von Wanderjumpern gehört?
<vectory> lol
<breaker> ... das Wandern ist des Jumpers Lust?
<breaker> :D
<vectory> entfernte verwandte der wanderdünen
<dreamon> Ich W"a"nder mich über nichts mehr ;)
<breaker> ||o||
<breaker> so ... der Fehlstecker geht jetzt in die Heia ... verirrt Euch nicht 
<jokrebel> gn8
<prinzhf> Fuchs: Jetzt steck ich in einer Zwickmühle. Hatte vorhin den Fehler gemacht, zu schreiben, ohne Dich direkt anzusprechen und danach kam nichts mehr. Ich will auf keinen Fall maulen a la "Du antwortest mir ja nihicht! :(", aber würd gern wissen: Ist das Thema beendet, oder hast Du meinen Post übersehen, weil ich Dich  nicht direkt angesprochen hab? :) 
<Fuchs> nein, muss ich uebersehen haben
<Fuchs> ich bin aber gleich weg
<k1l> aber generell tust du dir mit wubi keinen gefallen. wenn du ubuntu richtig nutzen willst installier es normal auf eigene partitionen
<ThreeM> hmm also ich find wubi net schlecht. gibts ernsthafte gründe dagegen? abgesehen von der etwas schlechteren performance?
<bekks> Keiner will es supporten :)
<ch4r0s> ja, darunter liegt windows
<k1l> ThreeM: die bindung an win ist ein problem imho. 
<ThreeM> häe? booten tut ubuntu doch trotzdem autak oder nich?
<k1l> nee, das liegt in nem container auf der ntfs platte (jedenfalls standardmäßig) und ist das konfliktpotential schonmal groß
<ThreeM> naja bei ner vm liegt auch alles in nem container
<bekks> Wubi ist aber keine VM, und funktioniert auch ein bisschen anders als eine VM. :)
<ThreeM> das dateisystem wird doch innerhalb des containers trotdem ext3 sein oder sowas oder net?
<ThreeM> naja mal nachgooglen :) interessiert mich jetzt
<prinzhf> Oder handelt es sich dabei um ntfs 3g (ein begriff, den ich heutedas erste mal gehört habe)
<prinzhf> Vielen Dank, au revoir und bis bald. (Wahrscheinlich ohne wubi)
<vladimir77> halo
<vladimir77> kann mir jemand helfen
<vladimir77> ich kann mein ubuntu server nicht mehr unter hostname anpingen
<vladimir77> obwohl unter /etc/hosts alles gut eingestelt ist
<vladimir77> hatt einer eine idei
<vladimir77> who mus ich schauen
<vladimir77> ?
<bekks> Kannst Du ihn per IP pingen?
<vladimir77> ja
<bekks> Dann stimmt das DNS auf deinem Client, von dem aus du den ping absetzt, nicht (mehr).
<vladimir77> seit der update auf neu version geht das nicht mer per host anpingen
<k1l> ,wf? vladimir77 
<p0ny> vladimir77: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<vladimir77> ich hab 2 ubuntu server mit verschidenen ip adressen einen kann ich anpingen mit hostnamen anderen nicht 
<vladimir77> for 2 wochen ist das gegangen
<bekks> Und WAS hast Du seitdem verändert?
<vladimir77> update
<vladimir77> gemacht
<vladimir77> :(
<bekks> WAS für ein update?
<bekks> ,enter? vladimir77 
<p0ny> vladimir77: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<vladimir77> neue kernel
<vladimir77> das komt raus wenn ich mit ip scaner die ip adresse scene
<Orcor> ?
<vladimir77> IP:	192.168.1.104
<vladimir77> Ping:	1029 ms
<vladimir77> Hostname:	[n/a]
<vladimir77> Ports:	[n/s]
<vladimir77> NetBIOS Info:	[n/a]
<vladimir77> komisch
<bekks> ,nopaste? vladimir77 
<p0ny> vladimir77: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<vladimir77> irgent etwas blokiert host auflösung
<ThreeM> dns einträge geprüft?
<bekks> Das DNS auf deinem Client ist kaputt.
<vladimir77> ?
<vladimir77> mein client ist windows 7
<vladimir77> :)
<bekks> Und DA ist das DNS kaputt.
<vladimir77> dan konte ich andere rechner auch nicht anpingen
<bekks> Du kannst per IP pingen, per NAmen nicht, also kann nur das DNS auf deinem Client kaputt sein.
<ThreeM> ipconfig /flushdns, danach nochmal ping auf die ip und hoffen das das langt
<vladimir77> auf windows meinst du
<ThreeM> ja
<vladimir77> warte
<vladimir77> dns auflösung wurde gelehrt
<vladimir77> 2 server eine heist ubuntu anderer ubuntuserver2 den ersten kann ich anpingen der 2 geht net
<vladimir77> unter namen
<vladimir77> nur erger
<ThreeM> google mal nach dns und hostname
<vladimir77> hab schon
<vladimir77> einzige einstellung ist unter /etc/hosts
<vladimir77> und da past alles
<vladimir77> hab mit anderem server vergleicht
<ThreeM> guck auf deinem windows ebenfalls in die host datei und trag da deine server nach wenn in deinem netz kein dns server läuft
<vladimir77> dns leuft in meinem router
<ThreeM> system32\hosts oder so.... weiß gerad net wo windows 7 das nun hat
<ThreeM> ja scheinbar nicht wirklich gut
<bekks> system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<bekks> Da wo sie schon unter W95 war :)
<ThreeM> ja irgendwo da halt ;)
<ThreeM> man möge mir meine wissenslücken bitte nachsehen ;)
<musca> bekks: aber wohl nur, wenn man das tcp/ip nachinstalliert hatte ;-)
<bekks> ;)
<vladimir77> hmm das wrt54gl router spint dan vileicht
<PatrickBic> hi
<PatrickBic> krieg ich irgendwie ne liste (vornehmlich im terminal) von allen installierten programmen?
<frostschutz> tab? ;)
<PatrickBic> in wiefern tab?
<PatrickBic> dachte an sowas inner richtung von dpkg --get-selections
<frostschutz> oder das
<PatrickBic> wobei das ja alle installierten pakete anzeigt .. also auch docs usw
<PatrickBic> kann man das noch i-wie auf program-ebene limitieren?
<frostschutz> tab listet dir alle ausführbaren befehle (damit programme). auch ls /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin ...
<frostschutz> Die Paketverwaltung macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen einem Programm und einer Library oder anderem Paket, andere Möglichkeiten sehe ich insofern nicht.
<PatrickBic> frostschutz, nuja.. ich will ja ned bsp "rm" haben .. sondern programme die ich installiert hab und von denen keinerlei doc/dev/etc pakete
<PatrickBic> hmm.. schade :-/
<PatrickBic> frag mich dann halt wie das im bsp. gnome-menu hinbringen
<PatrickBic> *wie die das
<frostschutz> Du kannst nach Paketen suchen die /usr/share/applications/irgendwas und/oder /usr/share/menu/irgendwas beinhalten. Das ist dann aber eine ziemlich eigenartige Definition von "Programme" da nicht jedes Programm sich automatisch in das Menü usw. integrieren muss.
<PatrickBic> frostschutz, hab zumindest mal den ansatz von alacarte gefunden
<PatrickBic> siehe /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-10
<jokrebel> hi
<bekks> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<benni400> Guten Tag
<benni400> Habe da mal wider ein kleines Problem ^^
<benni400> und zwar ich habe gerade zum ersten mal die recovery consolle fon meinem Server gestartet weil ich was endern wollte nur das komische ist wen ich die partition mounte dan ist das config script im urzustand als ob ich es nie bearbeitet hette ?
<bekks> Was für ein config script?
<benni400> fom ssh server
<bekks> Welches config script?
<benni400> wollte schnell den root zugrif einschalten weil ich jetz in der arbeit mein user passwort nicht dabei habe aber der is da schon an
<bekks> root zugriff? Wozu?
<benni400> sshd_config
<benni400> glaube ich
<benni400> ja weil ich jetzt meinen user passwort gerade nicht da habe 
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu benutzt man sudo, und ssh als root funktioniert nicht, weil root kein Passwort hat.
<benni400> was allso
<benni400> ich konte mich imer mit root auf ssh einlogen mit meinem root passwort
<benni400> deswegen habe ich root zugriff abgeschaltet
<bekks> Was für ein Ubuntu ist das?
<benni400> jetzt ist gerade ein debian drauf bin for kurtzem umgestigen dürfte aber das selbe sein oder?
<bekks> Also kein Ubuntu. Dann solltest Du besser in einem Debian-Channel fragen.
<benni400> hm ok bleibt mir nichts anders übrig ^^
<ahaaga> hallo, riesen problem ... habe dualboot system ... ext.festplatte formatiert und kann w7 nicht mehr booten. no such device/no such partition. lösung? bitte.
<k1l_> ahaaga: mit deiner windows cd den windows bootloader wieder herstellen. das können dir am besten aber die jungs von windows erklären bei fragen.
<ahaaga> oh ja danke k1l ... werds versuchen.
<bekks> Da wurde wohl nicht die externe Festplatte formatiert.
<ahaaga> bekks: das filesystem ist unter linux aber noch vorhanden.
<bekks> Dann gilt der obige Rat von k1l_ :)
<ahaaga> :) na dann ... cd's wühlen
<KnechtR> poah, kann man diese google-webseiten-vorschau irgendwie abstellen, ohne gleich javascript komplett abzuschalten?
 * jokrebel hat hier mit Chromium keine Vorschau.
<jokrebel> .oO( hat aber IMHO äußerst wenig mit dem Kanal-Thema zu tun )
<crushpest> hallo zusammen
<crushpest> hab ein problem mit dem einbinden von truecrypt partitionen. Unswar kann ich die benutzerrechte beim einbinden nicht bestimmen. 
<crushpest> Zur zeit wir immer mit 700 eingebunden, ich brauche aber 755
<crushpest> hab versucht in truecrypt die mount-option: -o umask=002 einzustellen, doch das macht keinen unterschied. 
<sdx23> 002 führt zu 775; und das sollte in der Tat funktionieren, wenn man das Truecrypt als Mountoption mitgibt.
<BuZZ-T> truecrypt -t --help sagt: "--fs-options=OPTIONS The OPTIONS argument is passed to mount(8) command with option -o when a filesystem on a TrueCrypt volume is mounted."
<BuZZ-T> -o allein kennt truecrypt nicht
<redux> hallo :) ich hab ein problem mit meinem wlanchip im notebook - dieser wird nicht angesprochen und ich weiss jetzt nicht wie weiter :S iwconfig & lspci -> http://nopaste.me/paste/20973643104e6b3c9e1d074
<sdx23> redux: bitte keine Farbe. Und das hier sieht nach deinem Ding aus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721229
<redux> farbe ?
<sdx23> Ja, deine Schrift ist schwarz.
<redux> ehm ok? bei mir is die normal - standard schwarz
<redux> mmh
<Wedelwolf> so wech
<redux> also is nicht meine absicht ^^ scheint trillian gemacht zu haben
<sdx23> Seit der zweiten Nachricht passt's auch, schon ok.
<crushpest> danke habe es hinbekommen. --fs-options="umask=0022" geht nicht. Aber wenn man --fs-options="gid=120,umask=0022" macht, dann geht zumindest umask ;)
<crushpest> so wie es aussieht, wird die erste option einfach übersprungen
<redux> sdx23 also die quelle die ich eintragen soll und dann dies updaten lasse kommt dieser fehler - W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 0C5CE27EA088FF1E
<matzexh> hallo, weiß jemand ob der hinweis hier (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Ubuntu-Installation ) noch aktuell ist und der truecrypt loader immer noch inkompatibel zu grub 2 ist oder kann man mittlerweile grub 2 mit truecrypt benutzen?
<KnechtR> matzexh, das würde mich auch interessieren
<KnechtR> matzexh, am besten,du testest es mal und schreibst es dann rein ;)
<matzexh> KnechtR, eigentlich bin ich gerade mitten in der Installation eines neuen System und wollte da nicht groß anfangen rumzu expirimentieren..
<KnechtR> teste doch mal in ner virtualbox
<matzexh> ach das ist mir jetzt zu blöd, ich wechsel einfach kurz auf grub 1 und gut ist...  kann ich wenn ich da mal sichere infos zu habe irgendwann immer noch ändern
<matzexh> grub "1" kann aber wohl kein ext4... 
<bekks> Echt? Seit wann nicht mehr?
<bekks> Und Wieso ist /boot ext4? Das ist sinnfrei :)
<matzexh> bekks, hab das grad nur in nem blog eintrag gelesen, aber wenn du sagst, grub 1 kann ext4 dann hau ich da jetzt grub 1 rein und mach das so wie im wiki... ???
<matzexh> die /boot ist bei mir ext4 weils die erste option war, dachte nicht dass das zu problemen führt
<bekks> ext2.
<bekks>  /boot braucht kein Journal, da wird nur gelesen.
<bekks> Daher einfach ext2 benutzen, immer, für /boot, und dann braucht man sich über sowas nicht mal Gedanken zu machen. :)
<matzexh> bekks, d.h. er macht das so automatisch? oder wenn ich 4 eingestellt habe ist es auch 4?
<bekks> Wenn Du ext4 ausgewählt hast, wird es kein ext2 sein.
<matzexh> mist ;)
<matzexh> btw: es gibt da so ein projekt was truecrypt und grub 2 nebeneinander machen soll: https://gitorious.org/grub2tc#more
<Suhadi> Hallo, Ich habe eine 5.1 Soundkarte im Rechner und benutze 10.04. Beim speaker-test spricht der REchner aber nur die seitlichen Boxen an. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich auch den Sub und den Front Speaker zum laufen kriege?
<matzexh> hat mit dem von mir verlinkten grub2tc jemand erfahrung?
<bekks> Bestimmt hat das jemand - aber ob der/die auch hier im Channel ist, weiß man nicht. :)
<matzexh> bekks, deshalb frage ich ja :D
<jokrebel> Suhadi: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/5.1-sound-unter-ubuntu/#post-767406 ???
<bekks> ,frag? matzexh 
<p0ny> matzexh: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<matzexh> bekks, ok, ich hätte es anders formulieren sollen, ich wollte eigentlich eher wissen ob das schon jemand erfolgreich in benutzung hat und es eifnach funktioniert oder ob man etwas beachten muss, was nicht im readme steht.
<Suhadi> jokrebel: Meinst Du das geht nur über eine .asoundrc?
<Suhadi> Also bei alsamixer habe ich schon alles rumprobiert
<jokrebel> Suhadi: Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Ich hab so HiFi-Zeugs nicht.
<Suhadi> Hmm :(
<sulumar> Moin Moin
<KnechtR> matzexh, letzte aktualisierung über 1 jahr her, ich werds nicht nejmen
<KnechtR> nehmen
<Suhadi> hmm
<Suhadi> Ich such mal weiter
<teadrinker> Hallo, ich bekomme bei meiner Ubuntinstallation beim Partitionieren diese Fehlermeldung: Es wurde kein Root-dateisystem festgelegt. Bitte beheben sie dies im Partitionmenue. Hier ist meine Partitionstabelle: http://h4.abload.de/img/ubuntuinstallation1qj5.png
<teadrinker> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<bekks> Du musst eine Partition für / festlegen.
<teadrinker> bekks: Aah, einfach als Einhaengepunkt / machen?
<apricot1> kurze Frage zu 11.04. Ich will von 10.10 upgraden. Hatte bisher immer Ärger mit der Grafik: Nvidia 8er mit TwinView an 2 identischen Monitoren.
<teadrinker> bekks: Jetzt geht es, danke!
<s|gnal> apricot1: was war nochmal die Frage?
<apricot1> kurze Frage zu 11.04. Ich will von 10.10 upgraden. Hatte bisher immer Ärger mit der Grafik: Nvidia 8er mit TwinView an 2 identischen Monitoren.
<apricot1> an der Treiberinstallation hab ich immer ein schönes WE verbracht
<bekks> Funktioniert bei mir komplett einwandfrei. nvidia-settings aufgerufen, einmal eingestellt, läuft.
<apricot1> dann geh ich nochmal schnell ne Runde radeln und dann probier ichs mal... bis denne
<magentar> mit 8er kannst du doch noch die neusten proprietären treiber installieren oder?
<jokrebel> cu
<KarstenW> Hi @All
<KarstenW> Habe mal ne Frage
<KarstenW> Habe das Problem wenn ich im lokalen Netzwerk einen Ordner freigebe, diese nach einem Neustart wieder verschwunden ist. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
<C_A_M> moin
<Fuchs> KABIDU: so. Wie genau gibst Du den Ordner denn frei? 
<KABIDU> mit Nautilus natürlich mit Rootrechten und dann rechte Maustaste Freigaben
<Fuchs> nautilus mit rootrechten ist schon mal eine sehr schlechte Idee 
<KABIDU> Das klappt auch soweit aber wenn ich den Rechner neu starte sind die Freigaben wech
<Fuchs> eine wirklich sehr schlechte
<KABIDU> ??
<Fuchs> wo liegt der Ordner, den Du freigeben willst? 
<KABIDU> im Home
<Fuchs> warum dann mit Rootrechten? 
<KABIDU> weil ich dachte das man das so macht :-)
<Fuchs> Es gibt zwei Moeglichkeiten: Ordner im eigenen Home kannst Du direkt als Nutzer freigeben. Fuer weitere brauchst Du eher die smb.conf
<Fuchs> KABIDU: Nein. Nutze _nie_ _nie_ _nie_ Rootrechte
<Fuchs> es sei denn, es wird zwingend benoetigt
<Fuchs> was es hier nicht wird. 
<Fuchs> KABIDU: Du findest mehr Informationen unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME 
<KABIDU> Bin noch kein Profi in Sachen Ubuntu bin erst vor Kurzem umgestiegen
<KABIDU> ist noch alles ein bischen ungewohnt
<Fuchs> KABIDU: dann lege ich Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger  und  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo  ans Herz
<Fuchs> da findest Du eigentlich alles, was Du zum Umstieg brauchst. Und sonst kannst Du natuerlich hier fragen. 
<KABIDU> Da bin ich jeden Tag schon fleissig am lesen :-)
<Fuchs> Aber als wichties Ding zum merken: rootrechte sind im Zweifelsfall sehr schlecht. 
<Fuchs> Was Deine Freigabe betrifft: versuch es wie im obigen Artikel beschrieben ohne Rootrechte, wenn das nicht klappt, dann kannst Du den Ordner in die smb.conf eintragen
<Fuchs> wie das geht steht da ebenfalls beschrieben
<KABIDU> Was mich verwirrt ist das die Freigaben nicht gespeichert werden und nach einenm Neustart verloren gehen
<KABIDU> Bekomme dann die Meldung das die Speicherliste nicht empfangen werden konnte
<KABIDU> wenn ich auf den Rechner zugreifen möchte
<Fuchs> KABIDU: ja, fuer diese Nutzerfreigaben via nautilus wird eine spezielle Methode verwendet, wenn Du das mit sudo machst, dann macht das der Nutzer root, und nicht Deiner
<KABIDU> also mache ich das ganz normal als Nutzer im Homeverzeichniss
<Fuchs> genau
<Fuchs> rootrechte brauchst Du nur, wenn der Ordner sonstwo liegt, und dann geht es leider nicht via nautilus
<Fuchs> in dem Fall musst Du die systemweite Konfiguration verwenden 
<KABIDU> aha wieder was gelernt
<KABIDU> so habe ich jetzt mal gemacht mal sehen ob das nache einem Reboot noch funzt, ich sag schonmal vielen Dank. 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<Fuchs> sonst wieder melden
<KABIDU> Ok danke mache ich
<raj-darkmystery> unable to install ubuntu 10.04 no graphical interface to install and system running live in text mode only
<dadrc> raj-darkmystery, this is #ubuntu-de, please ask german questions. If you want english support, try #ubuntu
<dadrc> wollte er wohl.
<fellbuendel> kommt vor
<dreamon> Ich hab eine nicht bootende Festplatte mit windows. Nun will ich grub2 aufspielen, um sie doch zum Starten zu animieren. Frage, kann ich von Live-CD ein grub2 installieren. Also nicht aktualisieren oder so.. sondern sauber installieren.. 
<sdx23> dreamon: Hast du da eine ext-Partition auf der Platte? Sonst musst du die erst anlegen. Und: Den NTLDR brauchst du so oder so.
<dreamon> sdx23, Nein ist keine ext drauf. Dann installier ich vielleicht doch hintenhin ein ubuntu.. 
<sdx23> dreamon: Was bezweckst du überhaupt?
<dreamon> sdx23, Ist ehr ein Windows Problem. Habe eine defekte Windowsfestplatte mit dd_rescue gerettet(waren viele sektoren defekt). Dann Festplatte fehler beseitigen lassen. Leider startet sie nicht mehr. habe fixmbr und fixboot gemacht. Auch Reparaturinstallation. Aber diese neue Festplatte will nicht starten.Weiß der deibel.
<sdx23> Tja, wenn der ntldr an sich nicht tut, wird nicht besser nur weil du grub dazugibst.
<dreamon> sdx23, Was ist der ntldr? Der sollte doch wiederhergestellt werden oder nich?
<grossing> für mich liest sich das eher so als ob die Platte (oder Datenleitung) selber einen Knacks hat
<dreamon> grossing, Die defekte wurde ja mit dd_rescue auf eine neue gerettet.
<sdx23> dreamon: Nicht von Grub oder grubinstall, nur via fixmbr; fixboot
<sdx23> Ja, nur wenn da schon unlesbares bei war und Dateien beschädigt sind, dann sind sie eben beschädigt.
<dreamon> sdx23, Müßte man wissen was windows für dateinen zum booten am anfang braucht.. die scheinen dann zu fehlen..
<grossing> ACK. "Gerettet" ist ein sehr opmistischer Ausdruck. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme daß du eher keine Ahnung hast was genau auf der neuen Platte ist und in welchem Zustand?
<dreamon> grossing, Wie ich schon sagte hat die alte (defekte) viele defekten Sektoren gehabt. Was defekt war und was nicht kann ich nicht sagen.
<BuZZ-T> dreamon: zwar keine Ubuntu-Lösung, aber grml hat auf der Live-CD z.B. grub 1 und 2, da könntest du im CLI einen Eintrag für Win erstellen und das zu booten versuchen, sollte doch gehen.
<grossing> Ich würde eine Neuinstallation in Betracht ziehen. Oder in einem Channel zu Windows versuchen herauszubekommen welche Dateien kontrolliert und evtl. neu installiert werden müssen. würde mich wundern wenn grub dein Problem lösen kann
<dreamon> Das merkwürde ist, das eine Meldung kommt : "Operating System not found", es kommt nicht ntlr not found oder so.
<dreamon> Die Meldung ist die gleiche wie wenn ich die Festplatte einfach abhänge..
<BuZZ-T> dreamon: dann würde ich in nem win Channel fragen, nach welchen Dateien da kontrolliert wird und wo man die bekommt. Vllt is eine solche beschädigt.
<grossing> hmm, ist da keine keien Partition als bootable markiert? (ist sowas heute noch nötig?)
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Kennst du einen Guten? Bisher waren da keine die ausser "neuinstallation" was sagen konnten. Und das sagen die bei jedem Problem das ich bisher jemals gefragt habe.
<BuZZ-T> ne, sorry. Bestätigt Vorurteile à la "please reboot your computer" und "please reinstall your windows" ;)
<dreamon> Wenn ich die Zeit in der ich früher immer Windows installiert zusammenrechnen würde, dann könnte ich davon ein Jahr in den Urlaub fahren. Bin so froh das hinter mir zu haben. Aber manchmal holt es mich wieder ein.
<koegs> ,ot?
<grossing> das pony ist tot
<koegs> ach, mal wieder das pony im urlaub... naja, ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will :)
<dreamon> grossing, Scheiße.. Du hattest Recht. Die bootable markierung fehlte. DANKE. Super!
<dreamon> grossing, DANKE DANKE!
<grossing> :-)
<stegbth> hallo zusammen
<stegbth> mein Ubuntu will nach dem Upgrade von 8.04 -> 10.04 nicht mehr booten :(
<stegbth> die Maschine laeuft unter Xen und kann angeblich nichts mounten?
<DBold> Hi, hab hier nen apache laufen, und hab spasseshalber mit nc ein paar GET rüber geschickt und geguckt was passiert ...
<DBold> jetzt hat der mir bei iregnd einem bad request erstmal das gesamte / verzeichnis rüber geschickt ... ich kann es aber nicht replizieren, was ist denn da passiert?
<DBold> also das root verzeichnis von meinem rechner ...
<DBold> sowas will ich nicht^^
<grossing> stegbth, welche Fehlermeldungen bekommst du? Bitte auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ kopieren und die URL hier reinsetzen
<stegbth> grossing: moment, ich kopiere die Daten grade von xfs auf ext3 um und versuche dann pygrub
<DBold> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402472/
<grossing> DBold, mit welchem Programm hast du den request abgesetzt?
<DBold> netcat
<DBold> werd mich wohl irgendwo vertippt haben
<stegbth> grossing: das kommt beim boot von der xfs Partion : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402477/
<stegbth> danach bleibt das System einfach stehen
<DBold> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402482/  hier noch der obere teil von der antwort
<grossing> stegbth, paste mal bitte deine /etc/fstab
<stegbth> grossing: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402487/
<stegbth> was wird nach ureadahead gestartet?
<stegbth> hm, i tried a second start (with xfs partition), then i get adding swap on /dev/xvda1 after the exit for ureadahead
<stegbth> tschuldigung
<stegbth> habe den Gast nochmals gestartet, jetzt hat er nach dem ureadahead den Swap von /dev/xvda1 hinzugefuegt, bleibt dann aber trotzdem stehen :(
<stegbth> der ureadahead versucht ja die Startreihenfolge zu optimieren oder?
<stegbth> da auch bereits ein ext3-fs gemountet wurde, sollte /dev/xvda3 auch schon da sein
<stegbth> aber es geht einfach nicht weiter :(
<grossing> ich versuch da gerade durchzusteigen. Bleibt stehen heißt auch kein Zugriff auf ein Terminal möglich?
<stegbth> bleibt stehen, heisst, es kommt nachher keine Ausgabe mehr
<stegbth> ah, moment
<stegbth> das System hat augenscheinlich gebootet, ich kann mich mittels SSH einloggen
<stegbth> d.h. ich muss ihn nur noch dazu bringen auf hvc0 eine console zu starten?
<stegbth> reicht es hierzu nicht die Datei /etc/hvc0.conf anzulegen?
<grossing> stegbth, das scheint dein Problem zu treffen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/542334
<DBold> hat noch jemand eine idee zu dem apache problem?
<grossing> DBold, ich hab da leider keine Ahnung von
<stegbth> wie starte ich unter 10.04 mingetty auf hvc0 es gibt keine inittab mehr?
<DBold> ok
<stegbth> grossing: bingo, danke, in /etc/init/hvc0.conf anlegen (kopieren)
<stegbth> die Maschine startet mit Debian Kernel 2.6.32
<stegbth> was nicht geht ist pygrub, weil pygrub nur mit ext3 umgehen kann
<dAnjou> durch die installation von `ssl-cert` wurde mir ein zertifiket und ein schlüssel erstellt. diese sollte jetz der server vor meiner web app nutzen (das ist gevent). allerdings liegt der key in einem verzeichnis, auf das der server keinen zugriff hat, wenn ich ihn als nutzer laufen lasse. was ist nun empfehlenswert: den server als root laufen lassen oder dem zertifikat und schlüssel die entsprechenden rechte geben (und ggf. woanders hinkopieren)?
<bekks> Den Schlüssel umkopieren natürlich.
<Rantanplan> Hallo, ich hätte eine Kurz Frage zu JBOD bzw. suche ein Programm welches das bewerkstelligen könnte
<Kartoffelhaar> Jemand da?
<grossing> nein
<Kartoffelhaar> mir scheint nur so mehr als halb ;) okay dann werd ich eurer treiben nicht weiter stören
<koegs> keine geduld die jugend
<ole_oz7t> Kann jeman hilfe mit skype und pulseaudio hilfe leisten. Ich habe teamviewer brauche ubuntu 11.04 
<bullgard4> Um backtraces bei einem LIbreOffice-Absturz zu zu erzeugen, reicht es, zusätzlich das Paket libreoffice-dbg zu installieren?
<bullgard4> ole_oz7t: Bitte beschreibe Deinen Fehler im Detail!
<ole_oz7t> bullgard4,  guten abend. Ja ich bekomme kein microfone in mein skype
<ole_oz7t> bullgard4,  ich hoerer
<bullgard4> ole_oz7t: Skype ist ein proprietäres Programm. Ich verwende es nicht und kann Dir nicht helfen. Ich verwende Empathy.
<ole_oz7t> bullgard4,  ok aber besten dank fuer antwort  ich wohne in Daenemark deswegen einige fehler in mein schreiben
<bullgard4> ole_oz7t: Du kannst als Alternative auch Jitsi verwenden. Das können auch Deine Windows-Freunde installieren.
<bullgard4> ole_oz7t: Ich kann Dein Deutsch sehr gut verstehen.
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: Du koenntest es in #ubuntu-dk versuchen, vielleicht hat es da Leute, die Skype verwenden
<ole_oz7t> bullgard4,  ok jizi kenne ich nicht
<ole_oz7t> bullgard4,  habe nur deutch von hoerern gelernt aber besten dank fuer deine rosen
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  ja aber dort bekomme ich ueberhaubt kein antwort
<bullgard4> ole_oz7t: http://jitsi.org/
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  habe 4 mal probiert
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: an einem Samstag kann es etwas schwieriger werden. Wie dem auch sei, es gibt bekannte Probleme mit Skype, 
<ole_oz7t> bullgard4,  notert danke
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/skype#Einstellungen  << da findest Du ein bisschen was dazu
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  ich weiss pulseaudio gibt probleme
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: meist behebbare. Schau in dem Artikel 
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  ok
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  ich probiere
<kaphe> hallo, wie lauetet der befehl um zu testen ob meine PCMCIA richtig erkannt wurde?
<kaphe> geht um einen tv-tuner
<kaphe> finde unter vlc zwar einen neuen adapter
<kaphe> aber mit meiner alten channels.conf gibts weder bild noch ton
<bekks> Dann nimm eine neue channels.conf :)
<kaphe> ist das ernst gemeint?
<kaphe> muss man die für jedes device neu machen?
<bekks> kaphe: Ja, ist ernst gemeint.
<kaphe> bekks: ok, danke
<kaphe> gilt das auch wenn man die antenne wechselt?
<bekks> Nein.
<kaphe> ok 
<apricot1> upgrdáde von 10.10 auf 11.04 hat geklappt. Nur die Menüs sind alle verschwunden. Es gibt kein Anwendungsmenü etc mehr. Mit Rechtsklick auf die menüleiste tut sich auch nix. Kann ich die "alte" Einstellung wieder holen ?
<apricot1>   dreamon ,  danke  :)
<x1o> hi kann ich meiner externen festplatte und deren partitionen "standard" optionen vergeben? ext4
<bekks> ?
<x1o> die ist irre lahm
<bekks> Die wird dadurch nicht schneller.
<x1o> stark fragmentiert
<x1o> und hab da mal mit lesswatts.org dran rumgespielt
<x1o> vielleicht hab ich da was falsch gemacht
<bekks> Du hast die Platte zu der Webseite geschickt?
<x1o> hast du den satz nicht verstanden?
<bekks> Doch. Aber Du hast genau keine Informationen geliefert, was genau Du getan hast.
<x1o> hdparm und tune2fs rumgespielt
<bekks> Und das Tool um Optionen in ext4 zu setzen nennt sich tune2fs.
<x1o> gibt es empfohlene einstellungen für externe usb festplatten für die partition? i
<x1o> und kann ich beim nächsten reboot meine systemplatte komplett checken lassen und nicht dieser schnellcheck der ab und zu kommt?
<bekks> Was für Optionen sollen das sein? Bei einer PArtition kannst Du nichts einstellen, nur bei der Platte selbst und am Dateisystem.
<bekks> touch /media/platte/forcefsck
<x1o> ja dateisystem natürlich
<bekks> Oder unmounten und fsck.ext4 -f benutzen.
<bekks> Die Default-Werte, die mkfs.ext4 setzt, sind schon sehr gut so.
<x1o> wenn ich touch /forcefsck mache, ist das nicht dann der relativ schnelle e2fsck -p test?
<bekks> Nein.
<x1o> ok
<x1o> super
<bekks> und /forcefsck wird deine externe Platte nicht prüfen lassen.
<x1o> ja klar
<nahab> hallo hab ein problem  ich habe fritz 9 von chessbase unter wine installiert, kann man aber nicht nutzen, weils sofort abstürztn nun wollte ich fritz 9 unter wine  app löschen, hier war es 6 mal installiert, welche nicht zu löschen sind, also habe ich  wine unter \"/home/deinName/.wine\" gelöscht.... wine ist aber unter Anwendungen  immer noch vorhanden, obwohl der Terminal sagt wine gibt es nicht mehr...
<nahab> seit der installation ist ubuntu und internet extrem langsam
<nahab> was kann ich tun
<x1o> bekks, kann ich denn die fs einstellungen zurücksetzen irgendwie? bzw die standard einstellungen einstellen? mit tune2fs
<x1o> ?
<bekks> Ja, kannst Du. Dazu musst Du aber auch wissen, was Du alles verstellt hast, und nicht alle Optionen lassen sich rückgängig machen.
<x1o> bekks, dürfte eigentlich nur dieses writeback sein...
<nahab_> wenn jemand was geschrieben hat...sorry mein internet war weg
<bekks> x1o: "dürfte" - und was war es wirklich, was Du alles verändert hast?
<x1o> naja wahrscheinlich noch:
<x1o> sudo tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/sdXY 
<x1o> sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdxY 
<x1o> aber das sollte wohl nicht das problem mit der festplatte momentan sein
<nahab_>  hallo hab ein problem  ich habe fritz 9 von chessbase unter wine installiert, kann man aber nicht nutzen, weils sofort abstürztn nun wollte ich fritz 9 unter wine  app löschen, hier war es 6 mal installiert, welche nicht zu löschen sind, also habe ich  wine unter \"/home/deinName/.wine\" gelöscht.... wine ist aber unter Anwendungen  immer noch vorhanden, obwohl der Terminal sagt wine gibt es nicht mehr...
<nahab_>  seit der installation ist ubuntu und internet extrem langsam
<nahab_>  was kann ich tun
<bekks> x1o: Abgesehen davon, dass dir_index den Dateisystemzugriff potentiell beschleunigt, hast Du da die Default-Werte.
<x1o> jo wollt nur sicher gehen
<x1o> aber dürfte nur die 3 sachen sein...
<x1o> suche halt nach der ursache warum die festplatte rummuckt...
<x1o> die fragmentierung ist zwar unglaublich hoch, aber früher war die nicht so lahm, da stimmt was nicht
<bullgard4> x1o: Statt "nicht so lahm" gib lieber dei hdparm an.  häufige Syntax: 'hdparm -tT /dev/sda'.
<bullgard4> s/dei/die/
<bekks> x1o: Ist das USB oder was?
<x1o> jo
<bekks> Dann kann die eh nie schneller als 30MB/s werden.
<x1o>  Timing cached reads:   644 MB in  2.00 seconds = 321.93 MB/sec
<x1o>  Timing buffered disk reads:   4 MB in  3.86 seconds =   1.04 MB/sec
<x1o> da stimmt was nicht...
<bekks> nopaste bitte die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a und dmesg
<kaphe> kann mir jemand sagen warum ich bei "scan -n -o zap -p de-Koeln-Bonn > ~/channels.conf" immer "tuning failed!!!" bekomme?
<bekks> kaphe: Das sollte in dmesg stehen.
<x1o> http://pastebin.com/VgRQ9Se3
<bekks> x1o: Und dmesg?
<kaphe> bekks: da steht aber ne ganze menge
<bekks> kaphe: Dann nopaste es.
<bekks> ,nopaste? kaphe 
<bekks> Wo ist das Pony hin?
<grossing> bekks, pony pennt
<bullgard4> x1o: Bei meinem Laptopcomputer T61 und externer USB-1,5-GB-Festplatte lauten die Werte bei mir: 3427 bzw. 38. Deine Werte sind also um den Faktor 10 zu schlecht.
<bekks> Unglaublich, diese Arbeitsmoral.
<bullgard4> s/GB/TB/
<x1o> http://pastebin.com/ErEKzVTR
<x1o> ja da stimmt was nicht :)
<x1o> ich hatte gestern schon nen durchlauf von fsck da findet er zwar fehler korrigiert die, die sind dann aber bei einem nächsten readout wieder da
<x1o> weiß natürlich nciht ob es genau die gleichen fehler sind...
<x1o> ich muss mal badblocks über die gesamte festplatte laufen lassen
<bekks> Du solltest das FS mal neu anlegen, wenn Du selbst sagst, es ist stark fragmentiert.
<kaphe> bekks: http://pastebin.com/i3FkmNv1
<x1o> ich wollte es mit shake defragmentieren lassen
<kaphe> bekks: für mich siehts so aus als haette er die karte richtig erkannt
<daswort> hallo, mir gibt die Bash immer wieder Fehler aus bei folgendem Teilbefehl: [$[$RANDOM % 6]==0] Gibt immer an das der Befehl [ZAHL nicht gefunden wurde. Meine Frage ist also was ich vergessen habe oder eben falsch gemacht.
<x1o> naja danke bekks warst wie immer ne große hilfe
<x1o> ciao
<x1o> ah kurze frage noch
<x1o> hab touch /forcefsck gemacht
<x1o> ach nee doch nicht
<x1o> ciao
<daswort> Habe vergessen dazu zu sagen das es sich natürlich um die Bash handelt.
<bekks> kaphe: Installier mal kaffeine und scan damit.
<bullgard4> x1o: Wenn Du badblocks über die gesamte Festplatte laufen läßt und hinterher die hdparm-Werte wesentlich besser geworden sind, dann hast Du Dich entweder nie um den Zustand Deiner Festplatte gekümmert, oder diese Festplatte stirbt bald den Heldentod. --  Normalerweise bringt das auf Zugriffsgeschewindigkeit keine wesentliche Auswirkung.
<TheInfinity> hmm. wie kann man ohne vino einen ubuntu rechner via vnc steuern? und zwar immer exakt das sehen, was der user angezeigt bekommt?
<TheInfinity> die ubuntuusers wiki einstellungen starten eine eigene umgebung
<KojiroAK> TheInfinity, x11vnc
<TheInfinity> KojiroAK: kann man dadurch eine art forwarding des aktuellen x11 zeugs hinkriegen?
<KojiroAK> TheInfinity, du siehst (iirc) exakt was auf dem Bildschirm passiert und kannst eingreifen.
<KojiroAK> Bin mir nur gerade wegen Cursor nicht 100% sicher.
<Wedelwolf> cursor auch
<KojiroAK> TheInfinity, ist also sowas wie Teamviewer.
<TheInfinity> okay, das wär das was ich suche. ich google mal.
<KojiroAK> TheInfinity, das Ubuntuuserswiki hat was dazu unter VNC
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Die bekanntesten VNC-Programme, die sowohl über Client als auch Server verfügen, sind: RealVNC, TightVNC, UltraVNC, x11vnc, LibVNCServer/LibVNCClient, Lotus Sametime, Krdc und Krfb – Client und Server für KDE, Vino, CSpace, DirectVNC, TigerVNC. 
<bekks> Das sinnvollste VNC Programm ist nomachine client/server.
<bekks> Und ohne VNC durch ssh zu tunneln ist VNC zu unsicher um es zu benutzen.
<TheInfinity> hmm. geht das auch ohne reverse vnc? ich tunnel eh durch ssh.
<TheInfinity> mir gehts nur darum dass er keinen eigenen desktop aufbaut sondern eben 1:1 alles überträgt
<TheInfinity> wow. okay, einfach mal googlen ist toll.
<TheInfinity> danke für die hinweise :)
<kaphe> bekks: kaffeine findet leider auch nichts
<kaphe> habe jetzt "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134" gefunden
<kaphe> aber wenn ich "sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa" eingebe
<kaphe> kommt: "sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa"
<kaphe> ehm ich meine: ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<kaphe> sollte der befehl das modul nicht gerade abschalten??
<bekks> Nicht, wenn es von einem anderen Modul benutzt wird.
<kaphe> und wie schalte ich es jetzt ab?
<Fuchs> kaphe: probier modprobe -r, sonst schau mit lsmod, was das braucht
<Fuchs> kaphe: je nach dem willst Du es noch auf die blacklist setzen
<kaphe> ne
<kaphe> erstmal nicht
<kaphe> steht auch nichts in der anleitung
<kaphe> muss hinterher nur die richtige reihenfolge festlegen
<bullgard4> Empathy kann keine Jabber-Kommunikation verschlüsseln?
<dAnjou> kann ich ohne ACLs irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass dateien in einem ordner immer mit 666 angelegt werden?
<bekks> Nein.
<Fuchs> ja
<bekks> Wie das? :)
<Fuchs> umask 
<bekks> Die gilt dann aber systemweit und nicht nur in einem Ordner.
<Fuchs> die kann man pro mountpunkt festlegen, was ergo mit etwas Gebastel geht
<dAnjou> bekks: du solltest dir vielleicht "ich glaube, ..." oder "ich würde sagen/denken, ..." angewöhnen ;)
<dAnjou> besonders, wenn "irgendwie" in der frage vorkommt
<Fuchs> im Prinzip hat bekks recht 
<Fuchs> Frage: was hast Du ueberhaupt vor? 
<Fuchs> "kann ich" ist halt immer sehr generisch, und nur weil es auf irgend eine Art geht heisst das nicht, dass Du damit auch gluecklich wirst
<dAnjou> ich will ne webapp als eigenen nutzer laufen lassen. die soll dateien wohin schreiben und auch vom nutzer erstellte dateien schreiben können.
<apollo13> dann setz halt die umask für den prozess…
<dAnjou> wow
<dAnjou> und ich sollte nächstes mal gleich konkret werden
<apollo13> solltest dir vlt mal angewöhnen ja ;)
<apollo13> (und bevor die frage "wie" kommt, das hängt von deiner programmiersprache ab, bzw oft kannst auch dem webserver sagen was er für ne umask auf den child prozessen setzen soll)
<guntbert> dAnjou: wär auch sinnvol, für die beiden eine eigene Gruppe zu erzeugen, dann brauchen "alle" keine übertriebenen permissions
<guntbert> *sinnvoll
<apollo13> naja das hilft so gut wie nix
<apollo13> die default umask für $user ist immer noch 022 -- selbst wenn er die umstellt werden dateien von benutzern mit der primary gid angelegt
<dAnjou> genau
<apollo13> somit macht dann zumindest of nen g+s auf den folder sinn
<apollo13> dAnjou: btw was meinst du mit "und auch vom nutzer erstellte dateien schreiben können." von nem anderen nutzer oder von dem der die webapp rennen lässt?
<dAnjou> ich will den nutzer der webapp so wenig wie möglich machen lassen müssen, um sie zum laufen zu bekommen
<dAnjou> apollo13: die webapp wird dateien erstellen und ich als nutzer werde welche erstellen und wir beide wollen alle dateien schreiben können
<Ben83> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mp3s per banshee oder rythmbox aufs iPhone bekomme
<apollo13> dAnjou: das ist schlecht, dann ist die lösung von unserem Fuchs wohl die beste
<dAnjou> apollo13: umask und sgid würde doch aber auch gehen, oder?
<dAnjou> ich probiere einfach mal rum
<apollo13> klar, nur ich glaub kaum dass du die umask für deinen benutzer auf 002 setzen willst
<dAnjou> aah, stimmt
<dAnjou> bleede
<dAnjou> das mit dem mounten is auch doof. vielleicht stell ich einfach nochn script bereit.
<k1l> Ben83: hast du mal in den iphone wiki artikel geguckt?
<Ben83> Hab da nen artikel gelesen, weiß Net ob wir den selben meinen. Schick mir mal den Link
<bullgard4> Ben83: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<kaphe> moin, woran kann es liegen wenn "dmesg | grep bttv" keine ausgabe liefert?
<apollo13> warum sollte es?
<bekks> Daran, dass es keine Einträge mit "bttv" dort gibt.
<bekks> Versuch es mal mit grep -i
<kaphe> bekks: Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<kaphe> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<bekks> dmesg | grep -i bttv
<kaphe> das liefert dann wieder garnichts
<bekks> Also gibt es in dmesg keine Einträge mit bttv.
<apollo13> wie gesagt: warum soll das was liefern?
<kaphe> soweit ich das verstanden habe weil wegen der tv karte die ich eingeschoben hab
<apollo13> aha, lsmod | grep bttv ist was du willst
<kaphe> aber da stimmt wohl was gundlegendes mit dem "tuner" nicht
<apollo13> wenn das nix ausgibt dann ist der treiber nicht geladen und wird somit auch nichts in dmesg schreiben
<kaphe> hm ok dann ist wohl der treiber nicht geladen 
<kaphe> obwohl mir die karte in mehreren programmen angezeigt wird
<kaphe> wie kann ich das denn jetzt ändern?
<bekks> modprobe bttv
<bekks> als root.
<kaphe> also sudo modprobe bttv ?
<kaphe> ok 
<kaphe> hab ich 
<kaphe> und was hat das jetzt gebracht?
<apollo13> -_-
<kaphe> komm schon 
<kaphe> oder haste was zu tun?...
<apollo13> jupp, pennen gehen, den für das hab ich heute keinen geist mehr, gn8
<kaphe> gut gut 
<kaphe> danke 
<kaphe> gn8
<bekks> modprobe lädt ein Modul. lsmod listet die geladenen Module auf.
<kaphe> und bttv enthält die module über die wir vorhin schon gesprochen haben?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> bttv ist ein Modul.
<kaphe> das ist saa7134_dvb doch auch
<kaphe> behauptet zumindest die ausgabe
<bekks> Richtig.
<kaphe> also wenn saa7134 nicht teil von bttv ist wozu brauche ich es dann überhaupt?
<bekks> Beides sind Module, die Du brauchst, für Tuner, Frontend, etc.
<kaphe> ok, und wie schaffe ich es nun das alles was mit dem saa7134 zusammenhängt entladen wird?
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a und lsmod
<kaphe> lsb gibt
<kaphe> No LSB modules are available.
<kaphe> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<kaphe> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<kaphe> Release:	10.04
<kaphe> Codename:	lucid
<kaphe> und lsmod: http://pastebin.com/4KT5PJ8B
<sdx23> ,nopasten? kaphe 
<shetlandpony> kaphe: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<kaphe> die paar zeilen?
<kaphe> meinetwegen...
<sdx23> ja jetzt nicht mehr. Aber eigentlich schon.
<bekks> kaphe: sudo rmmod saa7134_dvb und sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa 
<dAnjou> standardmäßig ist $EDITOR nicht gesetzt. wo kriegen programme wie crontab, git, ... den standardeditor her?
<sdx23> dAnjou: ohne jetzt nachgesehen zu haben: Aus dem Alternativensystem? /usr/bin/editor
<sdx23> im Zweifel halt doch nachsehen, i.e. in den Sourcen.
<kaphe> bekks: ok also in der reihenfolge klappt es schonmal 
<kaphe> habe das modul jetzt auch wieder eingehangen 
<bekks> kaphe: Wieso hast du es denn überhaupt entladen?
<kaphe> wenn ich aber mit kaffeine versuche einen channel scan zu starten kommt "no device found"
<kaphe> steht so in der anleitung
<kaphe> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134
<dAnjou> sdx23: sieht ok aus und scheint in ubuntu und debian immer gesetzt zu sein, danke
<sdx23> dAnjou: http://pastebin.com/jmbg6bMM :)
<kaphe> bekks: http://pastebin.com/98mhg4j6
<kaphe> warum findet der jetzt nichts mehr?
<kaphe> beim laden des moduls gab es keine probleme
<bekks> Ist das Modul denn geladen?
<sdx23> dAnjou: hm, meine Vermutung scheint recht falsch zu sein, crontab nutzt auch erst VISUAL, sonst EDITOR, sonst vi.
<dAnjou> sdx23: glaub ich nicht, denn bei mir sind weder noch gesetzt und es kommt nano
<kaphe> bekks: sieht ganz so aus http://pastebin.com/1NvE7cLB
<sdx23> dAnjou: aye, man sollte den patch auch lesen. Da kam noch ein /usr/bin/editor dazu. Aber Upstream eben nicht.
<dAnjou> sdx23: und git spawn bei mir afair auch nano
<dAnjou> *spawnt
<dAnjou> ich nutz einfach editor
<sdx23> hast recht, in git haben sie den makro EDITOR von "vi" nach "editor" geändert. Soviel zur Vermutung. Und Distributionspatches.
<bekks> kaphe: Nur leider sind die beiden Module, die Du vorhin entladen hast, nicht mehr geladen.
<kaphe> bekks: gut damit läuft der channelscan unter kaffeine wieder
<kaphe> aber er findet immer noch nichts
<bekks> kaphe: Dann kann es sein, dass entweder kein DVBT bei Dir mit der derzeit verwendeten Antenne verfügbar ist, oder der Adapter kaputt ist.
<kaphe> bekks: ich verstehe nurn icht warum das entladen und wieder neuladen der gleichen module irgendwas bringen soll
<bekks> kaphe: Das kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen - ich verwende weder PCMCIA (was als tot zu bezeichnen ist) noch irgendwas SAAxyz basiertes für DVB-T.
<s|gnal> Hi! Ich möchte die /etc/crontab editieren. Darf man das einfach so, oder gibt es dafür ein Tool?
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-11
<dAnjou> s|gnal: crontab --help
<s|gnal> dAnjou: Danke, aber ich hab es jetzt schon hingekriegt.
<nahab> hi, ich habe fritz chessbase installiert, nun schau ich in den wine applivationen nach und es ist 6 mal installiert, obwohl ich es nur 1 mal installiert habe,... versuche ich es zu löschen funktioniert die deinstallation von fritz auch wie normal, nur leider ist danach nichts deinstalliert, wenn ich alle  6 einstalliert habe stehen trotzdem danach immer noch alle 5 die funktionieren was kann ich tun
<vectory> nahab: das ist ein wine problem, denke ich. frag mal in #wine-hq
<vectory> halz, falscher channel
<vectory> /j winehq
<dreamon_> Will mir die ersten paar bytes(100) einer Binärdatei anzeigen lassen. Was nehm ich da am besten?
<vectory> dd und od
<vectory> dd if=/pfad/datei bs=100 count=1 | od
<vectory> od -c zeigt dann die einzelnen character
<vectory> -x als hexadezimal iirc
<vectory> man od
<vectory> dreamon_: ^
<dreamon_> vectory, Danke.. geht
<jokrebel_> hi
<apollo13> dreamon_: der einfachheit halber: head -c 100 file | od ist etwas sinnvoller als dd imo^^
<bekks> apollo13: Statt dd lieber mbuffer :)
<apollo13> ist per default nicht installier also nein
<apollo13> :þ
<solcero> moin, ich wollte mal fragen ob hdmi generell mit ubuntu gut läuft?
<stretchmark> hat jemand einen Tip für einen iptables nach ip konverter  ?
<apollo13> stretchmark: hä?
<sdx23> solcero: Kann man mit Autos generell auf Wegen fahren?
<sdx23> ,hcl? solcero, nach exakter Hardware hier schauen
<shetlandpony> solcero, nach exakter Hardware hier schauen: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<bekks> stretchmark: Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Tools. Das eine für Firewallregeln, das andere zur Konfiguration des Netzwerks.
<stretchmark> apollo13: was 'hä' ?
<apollo13> stretchmark: hä, wie was soll die frage, das eine hat mit dem anderen ja nix zu tun
<stretchmark> bekks: wofür ist dann 'rule' bei ip ?
<solcero> shetlandpony: vielen dank
<joschi> stretchmark: routing…
<Fuchs> ,bot? solcero 
<shetlandpony> solcero: ich bin ein bot ;p
<dreamon_> apollo13, Danke
<dAnjou> kann ich nen user (kein home) nachträglich in einen system user umwandeln?
<bekks> useradd ...
<dAnjou> bekks: der user existiert schon
<koegs> usermod ...
<dAnjou> koegs: na los komm, sag mir wie
<koegs> man usermod
<dAnjou> aha, das hab ich schon gelesen
<apollo13> was ist ein systemuser?!
<dAnjou> apollo13: taucht u.a. nicht beim login auf
<dc5ala> dAnjou, home setzen und eventuell shell, falls diese auf /bin/false oder sowas steht
<bekks> Ein systemuser taucht nicht beim login auf?
<bekks> WasndasfürnQuatsch.
<dAnjou> zumindest hier nich
<apollo13> bekks: im gnome facebrowser
<apollo13> bekks: doch der zeigt nur gewisse ids an
<apollo13> ids unter 1000 zeigt der afaik nicht an
<bekks> Die man wunderbar einstellen kann.
<apollo13> und über 2k auch nicht oder so
<apollo13> klar
<dAnjou> was is hier? ich dachte, ich bin im ubuntu-channel
<apollo13> hu?
<bekks> Ein Systemuser hat einen Eintrag in der /etc/shadow.
<dAnjou> jetzt meine frage nochmal: kann ich nen user (kein home) nachträglich in einen system user umwandeln? wenn ja, wie?
<apollo13> das entspricht hier genau der zahl in /etc/passwd ;)
<Fuchs> dAnjou: mit usermod ein home setzen, eine login shell setzen und die UID anpassen
<koegs> usermod, home setzen, shell setzen, ID zwischen 1000 und 2000 setzen, damit er im gdm auftaucht
<bekks> dAnjou: Das homedir hat nichts mit einem Systemuser zu tun.
<bekks> Und mit usermod setzt man ein /home.
<bekks> Oder gdm konfigurieren, damit der den User auch anzeigt :)
<dAnjou> last bitte meine frage. ich frage NICHT wie man ein home setzt. das "(kein home)" ist lediglich eine zusatzinfo. deshalb steht sie in klammern.
<dAnjou> *lest
<Fuchs> dAnjou: lies bitte unsere Antwort, sie beinhaltet auch die Schritte nebst dem Home
<Fuchs> dAnjou: wenn Du meinst, dass die Antwort nicht ausreichend ist, dann sag uns bitte, wo sie lueckenhaft ist. 
<apollo13> und deine definition von system user ist leicht schwammig ;)
<dAnjou> auch vermuten einige, dass ich will, dass der nutzer im login auftaucht. das habe ich nirgends gesagt.
<dAnjou> apollo13: diesen begriff habe ich nur aus der manpage von useradd (option -r)
<apollo13> also ne uuid zwischen 100 und 999
<apollo13> dann ist die antwort usermod -u
<dAnjou> ich kann auch anders rum fragen: wie wandele ich einen user, der mit "useradd xxx" erstellt wurde, nachträglich so um, als wäre er mit "useradd -r xxx" erstellt worden.
<apollo13> <apollo13> dann ist die antwort usermod -u
<dAnjou> ok, danke
<dAnjou> das war ja ne geburt
<apollo13> wobei dann alles files die im gehören die falsche uuid haben…
<bekks> Man hat es dir mehrfach gesagt...
<koegs> ungenaue anfragen ergeben ungebaue antworten
<koegs> *ungenaue
<apollo13> dAnjou: die antwort hattest du von koegs in der 2. zeile…
<dAnjou> ich habe nicht ungenau gefragt
<apollo13> ja aber die antwort wohl nicht gelesen…
<dAnjou> woher soll ich denn wissen, dass ein nutzer, der mit -r erstellt wurde einfach nur ne geringere id hat
<dAnjou> der kann ja auch noch sonst wie andere eigenschaften haben
<apollo13> dAnjou: weil das in man useradd steht
<netguy> Hallo, kann mir jemand dabei helfen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/intel-i5-cpu-zeigt-nur-einen-kern-an/ ?
<apollo13> und genau davon hattest du ja den begriff, also kann man davon ausgehen dass du das gelesen hast
<dAnjou> und jetzt eine andere frage, die ich so genau stelle wie es mir möglich ist: da ich jetzt weiß, dass den nutzer irgendwie frickelig ändern muss (manuell ne neue ID festlegen), würde ich gern einfach den nutzer löschen und neu erstellen. wenn ich aber als nutzer yyy "sudo userdel xxx" ausführe, sagt er, der nutzer wäre gerade angemeldet. wie kann das sein? und was muss ich tun, um den nutzer zu löschen? (einige dateien in meinem home gehören ...
<dAnjou> ... bereits der gruppe des nutzers xxx)
<dAnjou> *+ich
<apollo13> sagt who auch dass er angemeldet ist?
<dAnjou> nein
<apollo13> rennen noch prozesse von ihm?
<dAnjou> ja
<koegs> ...
<apollo13> …
<dAnjou> das war's danke
<leszek> hi
<KABIDU> Hallo
<KABIDU> Wie kann man über das Terminal auf einen Netzwerkordner zugreifen bzw. zu diesem wechseln ?
<sash_> Kommt auf den Netzwerkordner an und wie/ob der gemountet ist.
<leszek> KABIDU: es kommt drauf an welcher Netzwerkordner das ist
<leszek> KABIDU: also eine Netzwerkordner zu einem ssh Server oder samba , gemountet über nautilus (gvfs) oder über ein anderes programm usw.
<KABIDU> Ich habe den über Samba freigegeben
<leszek> KABIDU: schau mal im versteckten .gvfs Ordner nach
<leszek> ich hab leider keine samba freigabe kanns also nicht testen
<KABIDU> Also mit Eingabe smbtree in der Konsole sehe ich die Freigaben aber mit cd dahin wechseln funktioniert nicht
<leszek> wie heissen den die pfade ? wenn das ein pfad smb:// irgendwas ist, dann kannst du es knicken
<beaver74> KABIDU> sind diese Freigaben auf dem Clienten gemountet
<KABIDU> \\BIANCA-DESKTOP
<leszek> eben das kannst du knicken, dass sind keine pfade
<KABIDU> ich denke ja denn über Nautilus kann ich ja darauf zugreifen
<leszek> KABIDU: warum öffnest du nicht einfach aus nautilus ein terminal aus dem eingebundenen samba share heraus ?
<KABIDU> wie mache ich das ??
<leszek> rechtsklick und dann Terminal hier öffnen 
<leszek> auswählen
<dAnjou> deshalb ist GVFS auch eklig. KABIDU: deine samba-freigabe müsste in ~/.gvfs liegen, wie leszek schon sagte
<dAnjou> leszek: ist kein default
<dAnjou> das muss erstmal installiert werden
<leszek> ah KABIDU dann musst du noch nautilus-open-terminal nachinstallieren dann geht das aus dem nautilus auch heraus
<dAnjou> und ich zweifle stark daran, dass das funktioniert, aber ein versuch ist es wert
<KABIDU> Mit rechtsklick Terminal hier öffnen geht nicht, kann nur öffnen oder mit Anwendung öffnen auswählen
<leszek> eigentlich hat das bei mir immer gut funktioniert
<leszek> [14:49] <leszek> ah KABIDU dann musst du noch nautilus-open-terminal nachinstallieren dann geht das aus dem nautilus auch heraus
<beaver74> leszek> über das Netzwerk, so das ssh verwendet wird um die Konsole auszugeben?
<dAnjou> ich schätze nämlich, dass nautilus dem script oder der extension dann son crap wie "smb://foobar" gibt, womit ein terminal nichts anfangen kann
<leszek> dAnjou: ja eben nicht, er hat bei mir immer brav die .gvfs Adresse angegeben also einen echten ordner
<dAnjou> ah, ok
<leszek> wobei ich überleg gerade ob das nautilus oder dolphin bzw. gnome-terminal oder konsole war :P
<beaver74> ahso.. sry, vergiss die Frage, leszek 
<koegs> grad unter lucid mal getestet, er nimmt die ordner unter .gvfs
<dAnjou> dann sollte es aber auch kein problem sein, mal gleich mit "ls ~/.gvfs" vom terminal aus dareinzugucken
<KABIDU> mit  ls ~/.gvfs sehe ich die Freigaben in der Konsole kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen bzw. in den Freigabeordner wechseln
<dAnjou> KABIDU: kennst du dich so ein bisschen auf der konsole aus?
<dAnjou> was passiert denn, wenn du "cd ~/.gvfs/irgendnefreigabe" ausführst?
 * dAnjou hat grad keine freigaben hier und kanns nich testen
<KABIDU> zergo: Es geht so
<KABIDU> mom probiere ich mal
<KABIDU> geht leider nicht
<zergo> äh was geht?^^
<KABIDU> mit cd ~/.gvfs/FREIGABE zugreifen
<KABIDU> ist wohl alles ein bischen komplexer als ich dachte :-)
<sash_> Eigentlich nicht.
<sash_> Was sagt denn ls -l ~/.gvfs/
<sash_> pasten bitte?
<KABIDU> Damit werden die Freigaben angezeigt
<sash_> Außer, du machst das als anderer User.
<sash_> Ja, und dann bitte: cd ~/.gvfs/Freigabenname. Die Ausgabe davon.
<sash_> Und über Nautilus kannst du drauf zugreifen?
<KABIDU> bash: cd: /home/karsten/.gvfs/videos: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<matzexh> hallo, ich muss mein grub neu schreiben lassen,  dabei bekomme ich folgendes problem: /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS driver.  Hat jemand irgend eine idee? der befehl dazu war "grub-install /dev/sda" die geschichte mit --recheck habe ich ausprobiert, gleiches ergebnis
<KABIDU> ja kann ganz normal drauf zugreifen nur über die Konsole nicht
<joschi> KABIDU: Ausgabe von `ls -l ~/.gvfs` via pastebin posten
<jokrebel_> matzexh: sicher dass die Platten vom BIOS aller erkannt werden?
<jokrebel_> -r
<KABIDU> sorry wie mache ich das habe den Support noch nicht oft benutzt
<sash_> ,paste? KABIDU 
<shetlandpony> KABIDU: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<matzexh> ist ein laptop mit einer ssd, und bevor grub kaputt gegangen ist, lief alles sauber, ich wollte grub2 duch grub ersetzen
<sash_> matzexh: --recheck --no-floppy
<joschi> matzexh: was für eine art partitionstabelle? eventuell GPT?
<jokrebel_> .oO( aus welchem will man Grub2 durch Grub ersetzen? )
<joschi> naja, grub2 ist schon ein monster geworden. ich hatte grub auch lieber…
<matzexh> btw: ich bin jetzt mit einer desktop cd drin und sudo fdisk -l gibt auch die platte mit allen partitionen richtiig aus
<matzexh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Ubuntu-Installation
<sash_> matzexh: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-2-root-directory-Variante <- Damit würd ich das machen.
<matzexh> siehe link jokrebel 
<matzexh> siehe link jokrebel_
<KABIDU> 1 2 3 4 5  	  karsten@karsten-desktop:~$ ls -l ~/.gvfs insgesamt 0 drwx------ 1 karsten karsten 0 2011-09-11 13:33 öffentlich auf 192.168.2.155 drwx------ 1 karsten karsten 0 2011-09-06 23:03 videos auf 192.168.2.100 drwx------ 1 karsten karsten 0 2011-09-06 23:03 videos auf karsten-desktop
<sash_> KABIDU: Das ist genau nicht das, was wir wollten.
<joschi> KABIDU: ich sehe da kein verzeichnis namens "videos"
<KABIDU> Ja doch videos auf 192.168.2.100
<leszek> KABIDU: dann musst du den gesamten Ordnernamen auch angeben
<leszek> :P
<matzexh> mit --recheck --no-floppy  der gleiche fehler, aber ich hab es mit sudo ausgeführt und in der ersten zeile nach dem befehl steht jetzt sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<KABIDU> der Ordnername heisst doch videos
<joschi> KABIDU: nein
<matzexh> der host ubuntu ist der name den die live cd vergeben hat
<joschi> KABIDU: die verzeichnisse heißen eben nicht nur "video", sondern z. B. "videos auf 192.168.2.100"
<joschi> KABIDU: da hätte dir die Tab-Completion deiner Shell übrigens weiter geholfen…
<sash_> matzexh: Also versuchst du es mit der chroot-Variante?
<KABIDU> ich glaube ich muss mich doch nochmal richtig mit der Shell auseinandersetzen
<matzexh> sash_, ja mache ich jetzt
<sash_> matzexh: Das würde ich eben nicht machen. 
<sash_> Sondern die root-directory Variante.
<matzexh> sash_, ah sorry, ich meinte die root-directory, ich komme grad leicht dürcheinander
<sash_> Also alles so mounten, wie es sich gehört: / des zu reparierenden Systems nach /mnt/, dann das entsprechende /boot nach /mnt/boot usw. und dann grub-install /dev/sdX --root-directory=/mnt --recheck --no-floppy
<matzexh> wenn ich da mit der live cd drin bin da hat er mich ja nach der passphrase gefragt und eine shell im root verzeichnis geöffnet, dann muss ich noch die boot partition mounten, stimmt oder?
<sash_> Siehe oben.
<matzexh> sash_, ok,   aber: /mnt/boot does not exist
<sash_> Wenn / schon nach /mnt eingehangen ist, dann existiert das mit Sicherheit
<sash_> Wenn das irgendwo anders eingehangen ist, dann musst du natürlich dahin mounten, das ist ja klar.
<sash_> Dein Automount-Dingens dürfte das irgendwo nach /media/blablubb hingemountet haben.
<matzexh> mit cd /boot  und dann ls zeigt er mir  grub und boot in dem ordner an, heist dass jetzt die boot partition ist schon eingehängt oder nicht?
<matzexh> df gibt mir an, dass /dev/sda5  in /mnt gemountet ist.. sda5 ist die boot partition
<sash_> Die Ubuntu-Live-CD hat bestimmt auch ein /boot...
<sash_> matzexh: Ausgabe von "mount" auf einen nopaste, bitte.
<sash_> Und fdisk -l auch
<matzexh> sash_, ok, dauert aber nen moment, muss ich abtippen ;)
<sash_> Wieso das?
<matzexh> sash_, das ist am laptop und ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich das da runter kopieren soll... und ich sitze gerade am pc, weil der laptop ja nicht mehr bootet ;)
<jokrebel_> matzexh: Aber Du bist doch dort grad mit LiveCD drauf, oder? 
<matzexh> jokrebel, ja
<matzexh> also auf dem laptop
<sash_> Eben. Mit ner Live-CD kann man auch online gehen, normalerweise.
<matzexh> mmh das ist die alternate install cd, die hat glaube ich da nur ne shell 
<sash_> Alternate-Install-CD != Live-CD
<matzexh> sash_, aber mit der kann ich doch trotzdem das system "retten" und den bootloader reparieren oder sehe ich das falsch?
<sash_> Nein, tust du nicht.
<sash_> Ist nur etwas unkomfortabler.
<sash_> Also, das Drumherum. Das Wiederherstellen ist gleich.
<matzexh> jep, deshalb muss ichs ja jetzt abtippen :D
<matzexh> so: die ausgabe von mount
<matzexh> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402492/
<matzexh> reicht bei fdisk -l die partitionierung oder braucht ihr da die komplette ausgabe?
<sash_> Ok. Mach mal eben Pause.
<sash_> Wo ist denn da bitte das / deiner SSD?
<sash_> Ah, got it.
<sash_> Irgendwie gefällt mir nicht, wie die Alternate-CD da mountet.
<matzexh> oben erste zeile müsste das sein oder?
<sash_> /dev/mapper/lvm-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) <- Das ist dein / von der SSD, ne?
<matzexh> das liegt evtl. an dem verschlüsseltem lvm
<matzexh> ja genau
<sash_> Nee, tuts nicht. Das liegt an der Alternate-CD. Bei ner Live-CD wird halt alles irgendwo nach /media eingehängt.
<sash_> Ok. Mitgelesen jetzt.
<matzexh> achso, ich hab schon lange nicht mehr mit der live-cd gearbeitet...
<sash_> Es kann sein, dass du das /boot deiner SSD dann auch nach /boot hängen musst, um dann mit --root-directory=/ usw. den Grub wiederherzustellen.
<sash_> Ich würds aber so nicht machen, ehrlich gesagt
<matzexh> sash_, sondern mit der normalen live cd oder wie?
<sash_> Weil da noch der ganze Kram der Alternate-CD irgendwoe gemountet ist.
<sash_> Ich würde es mit einer Live-CD machen und dann halt irgendwo unterhalb von /mnt oder /media einhängen, wo man sicher sein kann, dass da nur die Sachen gemountet sind, die du auch da haben willst.
<sash_> Aber das empfehle ich dir nur, weil ich da sicher bin, dass es problemlos geht. Mit ner Alternate-CD hab ich so nen Kram noch nie gemacht (Werd ich auch eher nicht).
<matzexh> ok, dann mach ich kurz die live-cd auf meinen stick, dann kann ich ja die hier problemlos nehmen: ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso   oder?
<sash_> mac? Wasn das schon wieder Komisches? Aber wenn du ein 64Bit-fähiges-System hast, kannst du die nehmen, ja.
<matzexh> ich glaube das steht nur so dabei, ist die normale 64bit live cd von 11.04
<matzexh> benennung kommt nicht von mir sondern von canonical ;)
<sash_> Jap, sieht so aus. Dann kannst du die nehmen, ja.
<matzexh> alles klar, danke schonmal für deine hilfe ;)
<sash_> Bitte.
<jokrebel_> matzexh: Sicher das Du da die richtige ISO hast?
<matzexh> jokrebel_ welche soll ich sonst nehmen?
<jokrebel_> matzexh: Auf der Ubuntuseite wenn ich die versuch runterzuladen heißt die "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<rumpe1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<rumpe1> "...amd64+mac CD images, which are exactly the same as the amd64 images except that they only support BIOS booting. "
<matzexh> mmh ich hab die von hier: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<matzexh> rumpe1, wenn ich das richtig deute, kann ich die nehmen oder?
<rumpe1> matzexh, ja
<matzexh> gut, danke
<sash_> Das sollte gehen. Wenn die bootet, gehts. Und sie wird booten, wetten? Die hat einfach zusaätzlich noch son EFI-Mac-Kram drin. Ich vote dafür, dass du nimmst :)
<matzexh> ja, bootet ;)
<sash_> Sonst werden wir hier ja nie mehr fertig :)
<matzexh> so, ich hab die jetzt gestartet und hab ein terminal offen...  jetzt geh ich so vor wie hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode
<sash_> Nee
<sash_> Du willst doch grub1 haben.
<matzexh> das war meine nächste frage :D
<sash_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-2-root-directory-Variante
<sash_> + das, was ich eben so alles gesagt habe, aber das sollte da alles drin beschrieben sein.
<matzexh> soll ich nochmal die ausgabe von mount und fdisk pasten?
<sash_> Wenn das jetzt ohne Abtipperei geht, wirds ja nicht schaden.
<sash_> Mounte mal alles, so wie du das für richtig hältst und paste dann.
<matzexh> ok...
<matzexh> öhm, ich steht grad aufm schlauch, wie mounte ich nochmal das verschlüsselte lvm
<sash_> Wurde das nicht automatisch gemountet?
<sash_> Das kann der Nautilus doch mittlerweile selbstständig, oder?
<matzexh> mmh ist irgendwie merkwürdig, wenn ich das im nautilus einbinden will, sagt er mnach der eingabe des passworts: error: unlocking device cryptsetup exited with exit code 225: no key available with this passphrase
<matzexh> ah, die tastaturbelegung...
<matzexh> mit dem richtigen passwort sagt er, not a mountable filesystem
<sash_> Blödkram… Moment eben.
<sash_> http://fpaste.org/vquF/
<sash_> matzexh: An deine Gegebenheiten anpassen.
<Changed> Hi all!
<matzexh> in zeile 3, was muss ich da hinter /mapper/ haben, mein lvm ist ja lvm-root
<matzexh> siehe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402492/
<Changed> ich befinde mich gerade in tty2.. tt7 (GUI) ist abgestürzt.. gibt es eine Möglichkeit meinen User von hier aus (tty2) aus tty7 auszuloggen?
<matzexh> ich habe probiert: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/lvm-root root aber der fehler ist dann : Device /dev/mapper/lvm-root is not a valid LUKS device
<sash_> matzexh: Das müsste nen Namen haben.
<sash_> also, in /dev/mapper/ müsste das per Tab erkennbar sein.
<joschi> Changed: du könntest einfach seine login-session killen
<matzexh> sash_, ja das ist lvm-root
<Changed> joschi: hmm.. wie mache ich das?
<sash_> matzexh: Alles vorherige hast du schon gemacht? cryptsetup und vgchange -a y ?
<joschi> Changed: `pkill -t tty7` - aber du könntest vermutlich auch einfach den X-Server direkt killen bzw. den display manager neu starten
<matzexh> sash_, ja, für vgchange musste ich halt das paket lvm2 installieren, aber das habe ich gemacht
<sash_> matzexh: Paste mal bitte ls -l /dev/mapper/
<Changed> joschi: ne, möchte den user ausloggen.. liegt an der GPU bzw. den Radeontreibern, ein display manager-Neustart nutzt da nichts
<joschi> Changed: naja, doch weil dadurch im endeffekt der x-server neugestartet wird
<Changed> kk thx
<matzexh> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402497/
<matzexh> sash_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402497/
<sash_> matzexh: Die Ausgaben von vgdisplay und lvdisplay noch bitte
<sash_> matzexh: Mit sudo aber.
<matzexh> sash_, vgdisplay: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402502/  und lvdisplay: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402507/
<sash_> matzexh: Also... Dein Passwort hattest du aber schon bei dem ersten Befehl eingegeben, richtig?
<sash_> Und noch ein fdisk -l bräuchte ich noch.
<matzexh> sash_, sonst hätte er ja was gesagt oder nicht?
<sash_> Wie meinst du das?
<sash_> Musstest du das Entschlüsselungspasswort schon mal eingeben, oder nicht?
<matzexh> ja bei dem ersten befehl, den du in dem paste da hast
<sash_> Ja, ok.
<matzexh> und dadraufhin hat er nicht gemekkert
<sash_> Dann noch ein fdisk -l, bitte
<matzexh> sash_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402512/
<matzexh> sash_, die letzte zeile ist mir aufgefallen...
<matzexh> und sda3 sollte ne sinnlose partition sein, 
<sash_> Das ist normal
<sash_> vgchange -a y hat auch nicht gemeckert?
<sash_> Die ssd ist sda, richtig?
<matzexh> vgchange -a y hat nicht gemeckert,
<matzexh> die ssd ist sda und die einzige platte im laptop sdb ist der usb stick von dem aus ich die live-cd gestartet habe
<matzexh> also vgchange sagt halt, dass 1logical volume in volume group lvm aktiv ist
<sash_> sudo lvscan noch
<sash_> Ich kann mir das grad irgendwie nicht erklären. Oder du hast das irgendwie anders als ich…
<sash_> Ansonsten kannst du mla versuchen, das /dev/mapper/root direkt zu mounten.
<matzexh> sash_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402517
<sash_> Wenn du sudo cryptsetup status eingibst und dann tabbst, was bietet der dir da an optionen an?
<sash_> Kannste ja dann auch mal pasten
<matzexh> sash_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402522  ist das so wie du es gemeint hast?
<sash_> neenee, du musst mal zweimal danach noch tabben
<sash_> Dann werden dir die möglichen Namen angezeigt. Die will ich sehen.
<sash_> tabben == Tabulatortaste drücken.
<matzexh> also ich geb "sudo cryptsetup status" ein und dann 2x tab?
<sash_> Genau
<matzexh> display all 2436 possibilities?
<sash_> Arghs
<sash_> Nein.
<matzexh> ich kann aber entweder nur alles anzeigen lassen oder gar nichts... 
<sash_> Ja, die bash-completion ist dann wohl Dreck,
<sash_> Kannst du denn dein /dev/mapper/root-Dingen einfach so mounten? Hast du das mal ausprobiert?
<sash_> Bei mir ist das definitiv anders und ich muss das nochmal öffnen. Aber ich nutze auch kein ubuntu.
<matzexh> mmh vorschlag:  ich installier ubuntu nochmal neu, dann schreibt er den bootloader ja als grub2 und erkennt windows und dann geh ich in ubuntu und versuche grub(1) rein zu bringen und wir setzen da als problem an?
<matzexh> einfach "mount /dev/mapper/root /mnt"
<sash_> JA.
<sash_> Sorry, Dingens.
<matzexh> ich weis nicht so ganz auf was da ja bezogen war? 
<sash_> Auf "Ja, mounte das so" :)
<matzexh> das moun gibt aus : mount: special device /dev/mapper/root does not exist
<matzexh> ah mist, vertippt
<leszek> re
<matzexh> ja er mountet es scheinbar... bzw. springt er wieder in die shell
<sash_> lvm-root heißt das ja auch, oder?
<matzexh> ja
<matzexh> genau ;)
<sash_> Ja, dann guck mal mit ls /mnt da rein.
<sash_> Ist es gemountet?
<matzexh> ja sieht gut aus
<sash_> Wenn ja, kannste jetzt einfach noch das /boot da rein hängen und grub installieren.
<matzexh> die boot dann in /mnt/boot oder?
<sash_> Das muss ich mir mal irgendwo aufschreiben…
<sash_> Ja, genau.
<matzexh> also: "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot"
<sash_> Jip
<matzexh> so, ist auch gemountet
<matzexh> jetzt kann ich hiermit loslegen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-2-root-directory-Variante
<sash_> Ja, jetzt dann grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt --recheck --no-floppy
<matzexh> also einfach : "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda"
<sash_> +das, was ich vor ner Sekunde schrieb, ja.
<matzexh> Installation finished. No error reported.
<matzexh> das hört sich gut an würde ich sagen ;)
<sash_> Seh ich öhnlich.
<sash_> s/ö/ä/
<shetlandpony> sash_ meant: Seh ich ähnlich.
<matzexh> sash_, vielen,vielen dank für deine Geduld und hilfe, eigentlich würde ich dir jetzt ein bier ausgeben, geht aber im irc schwierig ;)
<matzexh> ich mach jetzt einfach mal hiermit weiter und hoffe dass das dann mal klappt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Verschluesselung-der-Windowspartition
<shetlandpony> matzexh's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ewa6ep |        Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<sash_> Unter Windows hab ich nur die persönlichen Daten verschlüsselt. Das war mir zu blöd alles.
<matzexh> sash_, beim booten kommt jetzt kein wirkliches bootmenü sondern eine grub shell
<sash_> matzexh: Dann überprüfe nochmal, ob die /boot/grub/menu.lst auch richtig ist.
<matzexh> kann ich das in der grub shell auch machen? oder muss ich da jetzt wieder in die live cd?
<sash_> In der Grub-Shell kann man den auch zum Booten bewegen, aber den Kram dafür hab ich nicht im Kopf. Das klappt bei mir immer nach einigen Versuchen, wenn ich vor sowas sitze.
<matzexh> aber ich kann ja auch in die live cd, die menu.lst bearbeiten und muss da ja nichts einbinden mit der verschlüsselung und so oder?
<sash_> An sich nicht, nein. Aber du weißt ja jetzt sowieso, wie es geht :)
<sash_> Ansonsten kannst du auch noch mal mit der chroot-Methode rein und update-grub machen.
<matzexh> dann alles wie vorhin einbinden und grub updaten?
<sash_> Genau, einbinden, chroot da rein und dann updaten
<sash_> Hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-3-Chroot-ueber-ein-Live-System
<sash_> Kann sein,d ass das sogar nötig ist, wenn man vorher ein Grub2 laufen hatte.
<matzexh> grub1 erkennt dann aber auch das windows oder?
<beaver74_> matzexh> falls nicht ist es sehr einfach den Eintrag dort zu ergänzen
<matzexh> beaver74_, stimmt ja ;)  dadran hab ich jetzt gar nicht mehr gedacht, danke
<beaver74_> kein Dingen :)
<matzexh> soll ich dann ein grub-install wie im wiki beschrieben machen oder nur ein grub-update?
<sash_> Update sollte es tun
<matzexh> der schreibt dass dann auch automatisch in den mbr und so?
<matzexh> wenn ich die menu.lst bearbeiten will, ist dann die unter /mnt/boot/grub die richtige?
<beaver74_> matzexh> ja, ist dann die welche im eigentlichen System unter /boot/grub liegt
<matzexh> ok, blöde frage, wie öffne ich die jetzt so, dass ich die bearbeiten kann? und wie muss der eintrag für windows7 aussehen?  ich habs mit sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst versucht, da sagt er mir aber unable to resolve host ubuntu
<rumpe1> matzexh, erstmal nicht sudo gedit, sondern gksudo gedit ...
<sash_> Den Eintrag für Windows kannste immer noch im normalen System machen, wenn update-grub das jetzt nicht findet. Sollte es aber.
<matzexh> ne sieht nicht so aus, dass er es findet.. aber ich geh jetzt erst mal raus aus der live cd und boote mal.. mals chauen
<matzexh> na toll, grub hat wieder nur die shell... hätte ich das extra nochmal in den mbr schreiben sollen oder hat der irgendwie nen anderen hänger?
<matzexh> er zeigt aber jetzt auch an: gnu grub version 1.99...
<matzexh> d.h. ja da ist gar nicht das "alte" grub im mbr
<sash_> matzexh: -.-
<sash_> matzexh: Dieses ganze Grub2-Gedönse macht mich noch irgendwann wahnsinnig.
<sash_> matzexh: Was mir gerade einfällt: In der Ubuntu-Live-CD ist natürlich Grub2
<sash_> Und ein grub-install installiert dann auch Grub2
<matzexh> also, ich hab jetzt nochmal die chroot methode benutzt und bekomme folgende ausgabe wenn ich grub-install /dev/sda  ausführe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402527
<matzexh> sash_, dann müsste ich das doch aber auch so ersetzen können oder nicht : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2_durch_Grub_ersetzen
<sash_> Geh nochmal in den chroot, installiere grub-legacy, bzw. die 1er-Version, dann grub-install. Dann sollte es gehen.
<sash_> Ja. Genau so.
<matzexh> also die wiki anleitung in der chroot umgebung ausführen, danns ollte es gehen oder?
<sash_> Ja.
<matzexh> da bekomme ich wieder die ausgabe, die ich oben verlinkt habe im paste
<matzexh> und der endet ja mit dem error,
<matzexh> bringt es evtl. was wenn ich vor dem erneuten installieren alle dateien in der boot partition lösche?
<sash_> Dann sind deine Kernel weg, also nein.
<handtuch> moin wie kann man ne verknüpfung in den starter ziehen ?
<sash_> Welchen fehler bekommst du dann. Den mit sudo und dem Hostnamen?
<rumpe1> handtuch, was meinst du genau?
<handtuch> ich hab ein programm runtergeladen  und was nicht über den paketmanager installiert wurde und nun möchte ich es gerne links im starter haben
<matzexh> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402532
<rumpe1> handtuch, ahso.. du meinst vermutlich das panel von unity
<handtuch> rumpe1: jau genau
<matzexh> sash_,  das hier ist die ausgabe nochmal: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402527   mist, wollte das eig direkt nur an dich posten ;)
<rumpe1> handtuch, ich würd die zweite antwort bzgl. http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand  probieren
<shetlandpony> rumpe1's url: http://tinyurl.com/6f9p7sn | 11.04 - How can I edit/create new launcher items in Unity by hand? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<sash_> matzexh: Die ganzen mounts mit /proc und /dev und so weiter hast du auch gemacht?
<matzexh> ja
<matzexh> sash_, kann das nicht sein, dass in /mnt/boot/grub die 2 grub versionen vermischt sind und man das mal löschenmüsste?
<matzexh> ich will nur nix wichtiges löschen, deshalb frage ich
<sash_> Ich würd die stage1 und stage2-Dateien mal umbenennen
<matzexh> sash_, wie mache ich das ? ich hab ja unter /mnt.. keine schreibrechte oder einfach per befehl in der chroot umgebung?
<sash_> In der chroot Umgebung im entsprechenden Ordner: mv stage1 stage1.bak und mv stage2 stage2.bak
<handtuch> rumpe1: vilen dank
<auftisch_> @auftisch Hallo!
<auftisch_> welche rechte haben /var/lock und /var/run bei euch? ich glaube ich habe sie falsch gesetzt: drwxrwxrwt  für lock und drwxrwxrwt für run
<matzexh> sash_, wenn ich in der chroot umgebung bin, ist es richtig, wenn ich die dateien nehme die unter /boot/grub sind?!?
<auftisch_> ane, drwxr-xr-x für run, sorry
<sash_> Ja, matzexh 
<rumpe1> auftisch, bei mir sind beide links auf /run/lock, bzw. /run  (oneiric)
<auftisch_> ja, das hab ich zwischendurch versucht, unter 11.04 allerdings
<rumpe1> auftisch, und ohne sticky-bit (lrwxrwxrwx)
<auftisch_> dann reagierten maus u. tastatur nich mehr, cups down
<auftisch_> möglicherweise liegts daran, am t-Bit
<matzexh> sash_, also, das umbenennen klappt, aber danach kommt wieder der gleiche fehler beim grub installieren
<rumpe1> auftisch, ah. .. ne. Zumindest /var/lock -> /run/lock hat bzgl. des Ziels sticky bit
<matzexh> und dann sind die stage1 und stage2 dateien wieder erstellt worden
<sash_> matzexh: Gibst du diese Sachen in der Grub-Shell selber ein, oder kommen die automatisch so?
<matzexh> ich geb in der chroot umgebung die befehle ein und wenn ich sudo grub-install /dev/sda eingebe kommt die ausgabe vom paste
<matzexh> oder was willst du wissen?
<auftisch_> schade, aber was ist l am anfang bei dir?
<auftisch_> achso, links
<sash_> Nee, genau das wollte ich wissen.
<auftisch_> hat sowohl der link als auch das ziel von run keine schreibrechte bei gruppe und anderen, also drwxr-xr-x ?
<sash_> matzexh: ls -lR /boot aus dem chroot würd ich mal gerne sehen. Dann verschieben wir da noch n bisschen.
<matzexh> öhm, ich hab grad ausversehen /boot/grub gelöscht, hab mich vertippt
<matzexh> was mach ich jetzt?  
<sash_> hrhr
<sash_> Gib das ls -lR trotzdem
<matzexh> beim versuch von grub -install kommt der gleiche fehler.. und er erzeugt unter anderem die stage dateien wieder
<matzexh> sash_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402537
<sash_> nee, von ganz /boot
<matzexh> sash_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402542
<sash_> Ach. Du spielst mit der Beta rum?
<matzexh> sash_, ups, sorry das hatte ich ganz vergessen zu sagen..., ja
<sash_> Nett… Aber leider ist Support dafür in #ubuntu-de+1
<matzexh> was anderes ich hab grad das hier gefunden: der 2. post verweist auf ne bios einstellung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885170-start-0.html  evtl. liegts daran
<sash_> Und zweitens ist es eine Beta!!!!!!
<sash_> Die kann solche Fehler enthalten.
<sash_> Mann, und ich zweifel hier schon an meinem Verstand.
<sash_> Am Besten gehst du damit nach #ubuntu+1, ist zwar englischsprachig, aber da wird dir wohl am Besten geholfen werden.
<matzexh> sash_, sorry, das wusste ich nicht.. ich bin hier nicht so oft im irc und hatte an das mit der beta nicht mehr gedacht
<sash_> Es kann auch einfach sein, dass die Grub1-Implementierung da buggy ist oder sowas.
<sash_> In Zukunft immer sagen. memo an mich: In Zukunft _immer_ fragen.
<linuxius> hallo! möchte gerne mein samsung galaxy mit evolution direkt synchronisieren (ohne die cloud). Habe mal im wiki gelesen. Habe funambol server installiert, sync-evolution und sync-ui. das telefon ist via bluetooth verbunden. brauche ich noch etwas auf dem telefon? $
<kannix> gibts eigentlich ne alternative zu postfix, die einfacher zu konfigurieren ist.. alles was ich will sind mails an bestimmte e-mail adressen weiterzuleiten.. sonst nix ;)
<joschi> kannix: ssmtp, nbsmtp, nullmailer…
<kannix> joschi: danke.. guck ich mir dann gleich mal an :)
<dAnjou> kannix: nullmailer ist nicht zu empfehlen, der schickt login-daten quasi klartext
<dAnjou> kannix: http://linuxundich.de/de/software/system-mails-ohne-einen-mail-server-mit-ssmtp-verschicken/
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/6gcsy93 | System-Mails ohne einen Mail-Server mit ssmtp verschicken | Linux und Ich
<kannix> dAnjou: der ssmtp scheint aber dann nicht mail die an mail@meinedomain.de gehen an eine adresse weiterleiten oder?
<dAnjou> kannix: warum richtest du die weiterleitung nicht bei deinem provider ein?
<dAnjou> kannix: ich verstehe auch jetzt deine situation nicht mehr
<dAnjou> das musst du mal deutlicher erläutern
<kannix> dAnjou: ich hab nen root server der hostet ne ganz normale homepage.. und soll eben von zB php mail verschicken können und außerdem hätte ich gerne ein paar email adressen an andere weitergeleitet.. ich hatte das ganze auch schon per postfix am laufen.. habe aber nun mal auf ubuntu 10.04 nen upgrade gamcht und dachte ich such mal nach alternativen zu postfix ;)
<dAnjou> kannix: du hast also mails auf einen mail-server bekommen, der auf deinem root-server lief?
<kannix> dAnjou: ja in dem sinne schon.. nur eben das er nur weitergeleitet hat und keine mails gespeichert hat und imap oder so ein krempel bereit gestellt hat ;)
<dAnjou> da braucht es aber wohl mehr als nur nen smtp ... obwohl ich mich da auch kaum auskenne
<dAnjou> und postfix scheint mir da auch noch das einfachste zu sein
<Claas> Hallo zusammen, bin z.z am .ts -> mp4 konvertieren und verzweifel gerade an einer datei. Erst benutz ich projectx zum demuxen. Danach benutze ich eigentlich mplex um wieder eine mpg datei zu bekommen. Aber irgendwie erkennt mplex ein ende der audio spur wo noch keines ist. (heißt ab mitte des films kein audio mehr) Wundert mich warum. Die mp2 datei hat den sound bis zum Ende... Jemand eine Idee wie ich das beheben kann?
<matzexh> weiß jemand was bei dem Tastaturlayout USA anders ist als beim Deutschen, bezogen auf die Zeichen *!?
<kannix> dAnjou: hehe ok dann nehme ich das einfach wieder.. hab ja auch noch die config dateien und deswegen sollte es auch nciht so schwer sein das wieder ans laufen zu bekommen.. hatte nur irgendwie immer das gefühl das postfix overkill ist.. aber dann war dem wohl nicht so :)
<musca> matzexh:  drück alt+shift und finde es heraus
<prinzhf> Hallo, ich habe, um mich von der wubi-installation zu lösen und eine "richtige" Installation durchuführen ein Ubuntu 11.04-image gebrannt und während dem Splash gibt es einen "Abbruch" und es wird mir folgendes ausgegeben: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/kernelpanic.jpg/ ... Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich, oder eine Idee? (Vorweg möchte ich mich für die schlechte Qualität des Bildes entschuldigen)
<ppq> prinzhf: kernel-panic bei der live-cd weist oft auf eine kaputte cd oder kaputten ram hin
<ppq> prinzhf: wähl doch mal im menü der live-cd "cd überprüfen" und "arbeitsspeicher testet" (oder sinngemäß)
<prinzhf> ppq: Okay, ich habe das image unter winmd5sum mit der Prüfsumme (Aus dem Intwernet) abgeglichen. Die CD auch mit dem "cd überprüfen" getestet, da wurden keine Fehler erkannt. Ich werde jetzt mal den Arbeitsspeicher testen. Kann es sich so verhalten, dass sowohl winXP,, als auch die Wubi-Installation sich nicht von einem defekten Arbeitssppeicher stören lassen? 
<ppq> prinzhf: eigentlich nicht, nein
<prinzhf> seltsam.
<ppq> indeed
<prinzhf> Nungut ich teste den Arbeitsspeicher :)
<prinzhf> Danke
<vectory> das nächste lts release ist 12.04, richitig?
<deem> vectory: ja
<ch4r0s> und wieder einmal eine frage an die Ältesten: in meinem lappi steckt ne nvidia karte (bzw ist diese aktiviert im bios) und sobald ich den treiber aktiviere, ich das splashscreen nicht mehr hochaufgelöst
<ch4r0s> eigentlich egal, nur ist es doof, wenn man da nen pw eingeben muss
<ch4r0s> ich seh das eingabefeld nämlich nicht ganz
<deem> ,framebuffer? ch4r0s 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber framebuffer
<deem> schade
<ch4r0s> @deem: ? inwiefern
<ch4r0s> @deem: thx für den tipp
<ch4r0s> glaub ich hab da was
<deem> ich find auch dne artikel nicht mehr, aber schau mal ins wiki da steht was dazu. ich hab das selbst mal gemacht
<bibear> ok, gabs antworten auf meine frage? ^^' ich wurde rausgehaun, vlt hats was mitm gewitter zu tun des hier grad tobt....
<ppq> bibear: welche frage? ;)
<Nothing[DE]> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von wiithon_1.26-503_amd64.deb (--install):  wiithon: 1.26-503 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with wiithon:i386 1.26-503 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed <--- kann mir jemand helfen? =(
<Nothing[DE]> ich hab die i386 version garnich installiert -.-
<deem> Nothing[DE]: hast du vielleicht nen 32bit ubuntu und versucht 64bit zu installieren?
<Nothing[DE]> nope
<ppq> Nothing[DE]: was ist wiithon? ist nicht in den ubuntuquellen. von wo hast du das installiert, und wie?
<Nothing[DE]> hatte aber versehentlich zuerst das i386 paket.. hatt mir natürlich der installer abgebrochen... gleich danach das richtige paket geschnappt und da hatt ich schon den fehler
<Nothing[DE]> issn wbfs manager
<deem> Nothing[DE]: schau mal nach "dpkg -l | grep wiithon" ob da schon was dirn ist
<Nothing[DE]> jau
<Nothing[DE]> iU  wiithon:i386                          1.26-503                                   WBFS partition manager
<Nothing[DE]> hatt dpkg mir jetz trotz abgebrochener installation nen eintrag angelegt?
<Nothing[DE]> wie doof ist das den X_x
<Nothing[DE]> wie bekomm ich den misst wieder raus?
<Nothing[DE]> deem? *vorsichtig anschubs* kannst mir helfen?
<ch4r0s> ok, am framebuffer liegts nicht
<beaver74> Nothing[DE]> iU heißt afaik das die Installation angestoßen, das Paket aber nicht installiert ist
<beaver74> Nothing[DE]> ein ii würde ein installiertes Paket kennzeichnen
<Nothing[DE]> beaver74: und ich will das ja raus ham
<Nothing[DE]> nur bekomm ich des nich weg .. und solang das nich weg ist kann ich das x64 paket nicht installen
<beaver74> Nothing[DE]> soweit ich weiß ist das nur dort in der Liste, um Anzugeben das die Installation jemals gestartet wurde, es ist aber nicht auf Platte sondern nur in dieser Liste
<Nothing[DE]> mag ja sein... bin der letzte der da jemanden wiederspricht... dennoch sagt mir dpkg das ich das x64 paket nicht installen kann solange die i386 version drauf ist
<bibear>  so, ich hoffe jetzt funktionierts ^^ kann mir jemand helfen? mein android-device findet mein ubuntu-wlan-router nicht, mein i-device aber schon
<prinzhf> ppq: memtest ist (leider?) Fehlerfrei durchgelaufen.
<Nothing[DE]> sonst niemand grad da der mir helfen kann den misst runterzukriegen?
<DreamThief> hi alle zusammen
<DreamThief> diesmal brauch ich hilfe
<Nothing[DE]> nabend
<DreamThief> pci wlan karte mit ath5k treiber in verbindung mit wpa_supplicant
<DreamThief> ich kriegs nicht ans laufen
<DreamThief> kann mir da einer der channel gurus helfen? ;)
<Nothing[DE]> wie bekomm ich ein paket das als iU gekennzeichnet ist wieder restlos von meinem system?
<Nothing[DE]> die linuxfibel hilft mir dabei leider auch nicht weiter ;(
<Longbottom> Nothing[DE]: Was sagt denn: sudo apt-get remove <paketname> ?
<sash_> DreamThief: Die sind alle damit beschäftigt, vernünftiger Hardware beim ootb-Betrieb zuzuschauen :P
<Nothing[DE]> nothing@castle:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get --purge remove wiithon
<Nothing[DE]> Virtuelle Pakete wie »wiithon« können nicht entfernt werden
<Nothing[DE]> @ Longbottom 
<Nothing[DE]> war natürlich das erste das ich probiert hatte ;)
<Nothing[DE]> das paket ist ja nicht wirklich installiert... aber irgendwo is da dennoch was auf merinem system und das verhindert die richtige installation -.-
<ppq> prinzhf: ok, das war ja eigentlich auch zu erwarten. in dem fall bin ich ratlos
<prinzhf> okay, dank dir :)
<jokrebel_> was ist gemeint mit "das paket ist ja nicht wirklich installiert"
<Longbottom> Nothing[DE]: Welche Ubuntuversion hast du?
<Nothing[DE]> hatte zuerst das peket für die falsche arch... hatts mri natürlich abgebrochen (soll ja so sein ;)) ... dann hab ich mir das richtige geschnappt für x64 .. aber das lässts mir auf grund der vorher versuchten installation nicht installieren -.-
<Nothing[DE]> natty
<jokrebel_> Nothing[DE]: Wie hast Du es denn (und wo?) unwirklich installiert?
<Nothing[DE]> per dpkg
<Nothing[DE]> aber hatt mri abgebrochen mit der meldung falsche arch ... fand ich ja auch ganz nett
<Nothing[DE]> nur find ich das nich nett das des mir deswegen jetz nicht das paket für die richtige arch installieren lässt >_>
<jokrebel_> und wieso arch? Hier ist Ubuntu, you know?
<Nothing[DE]> x86/i386/x64 ;)
<Longbottom> Nothing[DE]: Hast du versucht, es mit dpkg zu entfernen?
<Nothing[DE]> jau
<Nothing[DE]> geht aber nich ... des meint das ich virtuelle pakete nicht deinstallieren kann
<jokrebel_> Nothing[DE]: Bevor wir weiter diskutieren, kann ich bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" haben?
<Nothing[DE]> nothing@castle:~/Downloads$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty
<Nothing[DE]> [20:49] <Nothing[DE]> natty <--- ich weiß doch was ich für ne distri hab :P
<prinzhf> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich, wenn ich einen "Bootfähigen usb-Stick" mit Natty Narwhal erstellen möchte (mit Linux Live USB Creator), der bereits mit einer anderen Version versehen ist, irgendwas beachten muss? Kann das Komplikationen geben, muss ich die alte "Konfiguration" erst irgendwie rückgängig machen?
<bekks> prinzhf: Neu partitionieren, Dateisysteme neu anlegen (lassen) und die alte Version einfach vergessen.
<bekks> Oder um es in Windows zu sagen: einfach formatieren.
<prinzhf> alles klar, danke
<Longbottom> Nothing[DE]: Wie ist denn die genaue Fehlermeldung bei dpkg -r?
<Nothing[DE]> dpkg: Warnung: there's no installed package matching wiithon
<Nothing[DE]> wenns nur so wäre =(
<Nothing[DE]> dpkg -l | grep wiithon iU  wiithon:i386                          1.26-503                                   WBFS partition manager <--- das hier sagt mir nä(h)mlich was andere
<Nothing[DE]> also wirklich installiert isses ja nich
<Nothing[DE]> das tut ja nur so -.-'
<Longbottom> Nothing[DE]: Lies mal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783012
<jokrebel_> .oO( was macht er nur für komische Sachen? )
<Nothing[DE]> ich depp hab das vorhin mit apt versucht.... hätt ich mal glei dpkg hergenommen ;)))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ppq> du hast aber ein mächtiges doppelkinn *staun*
 * jokrebel_ sieht das nicht so…
<Nothing[DE]> *lach*
<Nothing[DE]> oh mein gottt
<Nothing[DE]> das immer das simpelste helfen muss... da kommt man sich ja glei doppelt doof vor ;)
<beaver74> Nothing[DE]> dpkg -l zeigt das Paket nun nicht mehr an, oder anders als mit iU?
<Nothing[DE]> jau
<Nothing[DE]> alles schön weg
<beaver74> hm, ok
<Nothing[DE]> und die x64 version is auch fehlerfrei installiert ;)
<beaver74> fein :)
<Nothing[DE]> danke an alle ! :)
<Nothing[DE]> eins würd mich aber dennoch interessieren... wieso hatt dpkg das überhaupt gemacht?
<beaver74> die Frage geht mir seit ca. 30s auch nicht aus dem Kopf
<bekks> Wieso hat es was gemacht?
<Nothing[DE]> naja den misst halt
<Nothing[DE]> klar hätt ich auf's richtige paket aufpassen müssen
<bekks> Welchen Mist denn? Es hat sich korrekt benommen.
<Nothing[DE]> mior die installation abzubrechen war richtig... aber dennoch mir irgendwohin nen eintrag anzulegen... find ich irgendwie... falsch O_o
<DreamThief> sash_: ich hau dir gleich aufs maul :-P
<Nothing[DE]> gerade deshalb weils die installation verweigert hatt
<bekks> Das ist vollkommen korrekt so - ansonsten könntest Du ja nicht sehen, dass ein Paket noch konfiguriert werden muss.
<bekks> moin DreamThief :)
<DreamThief> hi bekks 
<sash_> DreamThief: Hrhr
<Nothing[DE]> bekks: aber das paket war ja nicht vorhanden... damit hatts ja nix gemacht... wenn ich die installation von irgendwelchen paketen verweigere legts mir ja auch nirgendswo was an, oder?
<prinzhf> So, ich melde mich noch einmal zu Wort. Ich habe jetzt für die USB-Installation einen Integrity check vorgenommen (bei Installationsversuch immernoch derselbe Fehler, wie anfangs, auch wenn evtl. nur einer weiss, welchen ich damit meine :)) und die Ausgabe war "1 errors found". Nun weiss ich leider nicht, wie ich "ihn" dazu briunge, mir auch zu sagen, worum es sich bei dem error handelt :) 
<beaver74> bekks> der Installer ließ das Paket aufgrund der nicht passenden Architektur ja gar nicht auf die Platte.. was soll da Konfiguriert werden?
<bekks> beaver74: Dann wäre es aber gar nicht aufgetaucht.
<bekks> Es muss mindestens entpackt worden sein, und zur Installation vorgesehen worden sein.
<Nothing[DE]> so noch ne kleine frage... wenn ich'n benutzer ner gruppe zuweise (in dem fall disk) ... kann ich das irgendwie sofort "aktivieren" oder komm ich um ne neuanmeldung nich drumherum?
<beaver74> bekks> jo, das ist wohl auch passiert
<ppq> Nothing[DE]: neu anmelden ist unvermeidlich
<bekks> Nothing[DE]: Du kommst um eine Neuanmeldung nicht herum.
<Nothing[DE]> mkay ;)
<cupra667> hallo, wer kann mir bei einem grafikfehler problem helfen?
<jokrebel_> ,frag? cupra667
<shetlandpony> cupra667: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Nothing[DE]> re :)
<cupra667> ich habe ubuntu 11.04 und parallel kubuntu 11.04 installiert. wenn das x fenster fertig geladen ist, sind die bilder nur schemenhaft da
<cupra667> wenn ich dann eine arbeitsflächenwechsel mache, ist wieder alles normal
<beaver74> cupra667> du solltest die verwendete Grafikkarte nennen
<cupra667> wenn ich mit der maus schnell über die fläsche wackel, kann ich auch lesen was sich dahinter verbirgt
<cupra667> ist eine onboard Intel 8486
<cupra667> kann ich irgendwo mit hausmitteln, die genaue bezeichnung nachschauen?
<bekks> lspci
<cupra667> thx
<Nothing[DE]> achja... nurmal so am rande... ich hab das irgendwie mit merkwürdigen sachen bei ubuntu echt drauf :) http://imageshack.us/f/43/bildschirmfotowz.png/ <--- findet den fehler -.-
<cupra667> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cupra667> ist wie gesagt ne onboard und auf der treiber cd ist leider kein linux treiber bei :(
<jokrebel_> gn8
<cupra667> gn8 jokrebel
<cupra667> ich hab schon mal versucht die auflösung zu ändern, das hat aber leider den gleichen effekt gebracht
<cupra667> hat da jemand einen tipp für mich, was ich machen kann?
<Sypherify> Kann man sich im Ubuntu Server die aktuelle down und uploadrate anzeigen lassen?
<guntbert> Sypherify: sudo iftop
<Gamoder> Hmm - stürzt bei euch auch konversation seit einem neuen Update ständig ab? Ich hab hier zwar Fedora, aber ein anderer hat Ubuntu 10.10 - und bei dem ist es exakt zur selben Sekunde abgestürzt wie bei mir
<itu> hm
<itu> warum lassen sich die Rechte von  meinem Verzeichnis  /media/USB-HDD nicht ändern?
<bekks> itu: Welches FS ist denn darauf?
<Fuchs> ohne weitere Informationen: wegen dem Dateisystem, vermutlich
<Fuchs> USB-HDD klingt so nach koennte FAT oder NTFS sein 
<itu> FAT
<Fuchs> dann hast Du damit Deine Antwort 
<itu> ok
<itu> aber wie krige ich das Laufwerk beschreibbar?
<beaver74> cupra667> deine Karte wird im Internet mehrfach als problematisch unter der aktuellen Ubuntu Version ausgegeben.. '82865G ubuntu' gibt diese aus.. man solle auf eine ältere Version des Moduls (Treibers) wechseln.. versuch dich da mal durchzuwuseln, Support für solches Vorgehen ist hier afaik aber nicht zu haben.. falls du wichtige Daten auf deiner Festplatte haben solltest, sichere sie vorher
<cupra667> :D ich habe brand neu installiert. also nix wichtiges drauf ;)
<Fuchs> itu: mit entsprechenden mountoptionen
<beaver74> cupra667> gut, dann kannst dich ja so richtig auslassen :)
<cupra667> aber thx for info. ich schaue gerade auf Intels aktueller HP nach, da steht auch was mit linux driver
<itu> Fuchs:  steht aber auf    (rw)
<beaver74> cupra667> sehr gerne.. du könntest mal hier lesen, beide Seiten _könnten_ dich auf den Weg bringen dein Problem zu lösen.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA (als Grundinformation) und http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 , wo sich für mich die Lösung 'Part D (Bleeding-Edge)' am sinnvollsten anhört.. wie gesagt, ganz unriskant ist die Sache nicht, kann sein das dein System bei falschem Vorgehen neu aufg
<beaver74> esetzt werden muss
<prinzhf> eine Frage; 
<Fuchs> 42
<prinzhf> was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen einer "Alternate-Version" und der "normalen" Version
<prinzhf> danke Fuchs ;) :P
<Fuchs> prinzhf: reine Installationscd ohne Livesystem
<Fuchs> prinzhf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation  << dada
<prinzhf> oh gut, okay
<prinzhf> ich hatte vorhin ein, wie ich finde erhebliches Problem und ni 
<prinzhf> nun, auch wenn ich den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben möchte, scheint sich eine Lösung abzuzeichnen. Ist das für diesen Channel interessnat, oder kann ich mich einfach darüber freuen, und es für mich behalten ?
<Fuchs> prinzhf: im Kanal wird es untergehen
<Fuchs> prinzhf: das ubuntuusers.de Wiki freut sich hingegen meistens 
<prinzhf> Kann ich da eine Mail schreiben?
<Fuchs> prinzhf: wobei dieser Kanal bei Google im Index steht, ergo: wenn Du es sehr kurz fassen kannst, dann meinetwegen hier
<Fuchs> prinzhf: fast, Du kannst das wikiteam kontaktieren
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntuusers/Wikiteam  << die
<s|gnal> Hallo! Ich benutze als Dateimanager pcmanfm, u.a. weil er Tabs unterstützt. Leider stürzt er manchmal einfach ab.  Was gibt es vergleichbares zu pcmanfm?
<kinghf> aehm...da flog er los, er flog ein stück...
<kinghf> Fuchs: Ich weiss nicht, ob das ein so relevantes Problem für die restwelt ist, aber ich werds trotzdem mal an die ubuntuusers weiterleiten
<matze> hallo, ich habe ein dual boot system mit windows 7 und ubuntu 11.04 und nun von grub 2 auf grub gewechselt, nur der eintrag für windows 7 klappt nicht.. ich hab ihn so angelegt wie im wiki steht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/menu.lst#Windows   aber wenn ich dass dann auswähle, kommt folgender fehler: BootMGR fehlt Strg+Alt+Entf drücken um neu zu starten
<guntbert> matze: eine Frage: warum hast du gewechselt?
<Fuchs> prinzhf: ist okay, im schlimmsten Fall verwenden sie es halt nicht. 
<prinzhf> okay und dann die kurzfassung hier, falls es doch jemanden interesster (ODER falls jemand mir hier Tipps geben möchte, mir sagen möchte, das ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, dass ich gefährlich gehandelt habe oder äähnliches):
<matzexh> weil ich eine dualboot verschlüsselung mache... mit truecrypt und grub2 laut dem uu wiki nicht mit truecrypt klar komme
<prinzhf> Hatte ein Problem mit der Ubuntu-Installation. CD-Check ohne Befrund,
<matzexh> guntbert, siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Ubuntu-Installation
<guntbert> matzexh: aha, hab ich noch nicht gesehen gehabt
<prinzhf> Memtest ohne Befund. Gleicher Fehler ("Kernel panic") auch via usb-installation und mit alternate-iso. Habe einen kleinen Tip bekommen: "acpi=off". das hat mir der Live-CD installation nicht funktioniert, ABER mit der alternate-version. Das wars auch schon :)
<calimero> Hi, weiss jemand wie man die Scrollgeschwindigkeit im Firefox herhoehen kann? Habe auch scho in about:conifg was versucht hat aber irgendwie ned so funktuniert
<matzexh> guntbert, joar ich auch nicht vorher, aber hast du ne idee wie ich mein problem behebe?
<bekks> matzexh: Klingt nach Windows CD einlegen, Boot Manager reparieren, und danach sauber auf grub umstellen.
<koegs> matzexh: verschlüssel windows mit truecrypt, Ubuntu mit lvm+dmcrypt und installier grub2 in die root bzw. boot-partition von ubuntu, dann den truecrypt loader in den mbr
<guntbert> matzexh: leider nein, ich hab kein win7, verwende grub2 und kein truecrypt für die windows partition - sorry
<koegs> beim start escape drücken statt passwort eingeben, truecrypt sollte grub2 in der partition finden und starten können
<matzexh> koegs, dann habe ich aber erst den truecrypt loader und muss dann extra in grub... dafür hätte ich dann diese lösung hier genommen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#simple-Variante-ohne-manuelle-Schritte
<shetlandpony> matzexh's url: http://tinyurl.com/3te6epa |        Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<matzexh> und genau das wollte ich vermeiden und direkt grub haben
<matzexh> bekks, d.h. mit windows den reparieren und danach den "alten" grub nochmal in den mbr schreiben?
<bekks> matzexh: Ja.
<bekks> Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich keine Ahnung von Truecrypt habe - und koegs dir da sicher besser helfen kann.
<koegs> genau was dort beschrieben ist, habe ich gerade auch geschrieben :D
<matzexh> bekks, ok, das problem wird dann aber wieder sein, dass ich grub von der live cd reparieren muss und die livecd ja grub2 und nciht grub verwendet oder?
<koegs> grub2 ist da auch kein problem, matzexh
<matzexh> koegs, ja, du hast einfach schneller getippt als ich hinterherkam ;)
<bekks> Dann nimm eine CD, die grub kennt. :)
<koegs> du schreibst grub2(!) in die boot-partition, nicht in den mbr, dort lässt du truecrypt reinschreiben
<matzexh> koegs, ja ich weis schon wie du meinst, aber da hab ich doch dann genau den effekt, dass ich beim starten erst den truecrypt bootloader habe und über ESC zu grub komme oder nicht?
<koegs> genau, aber ich sehe darin auch kein problem
<koegs> ich habs genau so gemacht, weil mir alles andere zu kompliziert erschien, auch wenn es vielleicht(!) theoretisch möglich ist irgendwas mit chainloaden zu machen
<matzexh> koegs, ja, bei einem laptop aus der verwandschaft hab ichs der einfachheit halber auch so gemacht... 
<prinzhf> Hm okay und bevor ich für heute den Mund halte, meint ihr das ist interessant genug, um es weiterzuleiten, oder ist das doch eher nur Kinderkram und es reicht wenn mich diese Lösung für den Moment glücklich macht?
<prinzhf> Und vor lauter Euphorie habe ich vergessen, dass mir diese Frage schon beantwortet wurde. Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht :)
<cupra667> ich mach morgen weiter.. muss um 5 uhr wieder raus.
<cupra667> gn8 zusammen
<matzexh> koegs, wie installier ich denn grub in die boot partition? einfach mit "sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 --force"
<matzexh> ok, an alle:  wie installier ich denn grub in die boot partition? einfach mit "sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 --force" klappt das dann wirklich? weil bei mir kommt die erläuterung mit den blocklisten und danach Fehler:>>/grub/core.img<< kann nicht korrekt gelesen werden
<frank_> moin
<frank_> ich verbinde mich mit einem iscsi target das in /media/target gemountet wird und möchte das in meine mlocate.db aufnehmen, habe aus PRUNEPATHS mal /media komplett rausgeschmissen aber sehe immer noch nicht dass es indiziert wird
<frank_> kann mir jemand helfen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-03
<kosies> moin
<kosies> jemand da der sich gut mit Bumblebee und Nvidia auskennt?
<koegs> !frag > kosies 
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<kubine> kosies: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<kosies> mein problem findet ihr hier in den ersten zeilen: http://nopaste.me/paste/162719034750446c984b33b
<kubine> Title: TERMINAL EINGABE: optirun glxs - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<dadrc> kosies, hast du entsprechenden Bugreport dazu schon angeguckt? https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/182
<kubine> Title: Issue #182: Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0 · Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee · GitHub (at github.com)
<dadrc> Da werden einige Lösungen vorgeschlagen
<kosies> dadrc,  ja hab schon einiges probiert....
<kosies> ich weiß nicht ob nvidia-current bzw alle nvidia pakete komplett gelöscht werden müssen
<kosies> denn ich denke bumblebee installiert diese wieder zum teil
<dadrc> Also, der Kommentar hier behauptet, deine Config ist falsch: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/182#issuecomment-7320617
<kubine> Title: Issue #182: Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0 · Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee · GitHub (at github.com)
<koegs> wie heisst denn das paket/binary zum "Rechner-Hausmeister" unter Ubuntu? Vermissen das Tool in Xubuntu
<dadrc> computer-janitor-gtk
<koegs> thx
<kosies> dadrc, ich wüsste nicht was :(
<kosies> dadrc,  hast du vielleicht nen tipp :P
<dadrc> "[replace] KernelDriver=nvidia-current by KernelDriver=nvidia"
<kosies> dadrc,  das hab ich doch....
<kosies> achso ne
<dadrc> Paste Zeile 57
<kosies> dadrc,  das hab ich wohl bei der neuinstall von bumblebee übersehen... aber mit der richtigen conf hab ich den gleichen fehler
<dadrc> Die erwähnten Configs hast du auch schon gelöscht?
<kosies> jap alles wo nvidia current dran steht#
<kosies> @ dadrc 
<dadrc> Dann pack mal bitte die /var/log/Xorg.8.log in einen Pastebin (sollte ja eigentlich die für dein Nvidia-Display sein)
<kosies> http://nopaste.me/paste/1197274645044749204e40
<kubine> Title: [ 22011.419] - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<dadrc> Welche Nvidia-Treiber-Version benutzt du denn?
<kosies> dadrc,  kann es was damit zu tun haben das ich acpi in bios aktiviert habe
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht
<kosies> dadrc,  wo kann ich das denn mir ausgeben lassen... 
<dadrc>  apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<kosies> 304.43-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1
<kosies> http://nopaste.me/paste/146089424650447571e9586
<kubine> Title: nvidia-current: - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<dadrc> Guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee#Laptops-mit-Kepler-GPU an
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Den Abschnitt "Laptops mit Kepler GPU"
<kosies> okay danke, werde wohl neustarten müssen
<kosies> bis gleich
<uboot> Ich versuche gerade: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation#Partitionierung-und-Formatierung-des-USB-Sticks Muss denn die erste Partition FAT32 sein oder ist das egal ? 
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> uboot: muss sie nicht, wenn du kein FAT32 brauchst
<koegs> uboot: im übrigen kannst du Ubuntu auch "ganz normal" auf einen USB-Stick installieren, diese Installation verhält sich dann wie auf einer Festplatte
<uboot> ah ok danke ... vielleicht sollte ich dann das versuchen
<uboot> mach ich grad mal
<madm1ke> hi. meine soundkarte vom thinkpad edge 13 spielt bei angeschlossenem lautsprecher sound sowohl ueber die internen als auch die externen boxen ab. wie kann man das abschalten?
<koegs> uboot: achte nur drauf bei der installation den USB-Stick als Ziel zu wählen und das auch der MBR auf den Stick geschrieben wird
<dadrc> madm1ke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/+bug/549289/comments/4
<kubine> Title: Comment #4 : Bug #549289 : Bugs : “linux-backports-modules-2.6.32” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<kosies> dadrc,  leider immer noch ohne erfolg
<kosies> bezüglich nvidia
<dadrc> exakt gleiche Fehlermeldung?
<kosies> jop
<kosies> Cannot access secondary GPU
<kosies> das ich ein 64bit system nutze wird wohl nicht das problem sein
<dadrc> nö, eher nicht. Mein Wissen über Bumblebee ist damit aber so langsam am Ende
<dadrc> Ich würd mal vorschlagen, dass du in #bumblebee fragst. Die da wissen wahrscheinlich mehr als ich :)
<hjuhnke> hallo
<hjuhnke> jemand da???
<dadrc> glaub nicht
<LetoThe2nd> iggy pop versteckt sich.
<dadrc> der lebt noch?
<kosies> ok dadrc  aber danke für deine bemühungen
<dadrc> hjuhnke, was wir damit sagen wollen: wenn du eine Frage hast, einfach fragen
<dadrc> kosies, gerne. Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche
<hjuhnke> ok... erste mal im irc chat. kennt sich jemand mit postfix aus?
<dadrc> hjuhnke, irgendwer bestimmt. Beschreib dein Problem halbwegs detailiert, wenn du Logs posten willst, benutzt 'nen Pastebin, wenn jemand hier 'ne Idee dazu hat, wird er das schon sagen
<hjuhnke> weiß vieleicht jemand wie man postfix dazu bringt nur emails zu verarbeiten mit der domain des lokalen servers (homeserver.local) also nur bekannte e-mail adressen die auf dem lokalen server angelegt sind? alles andere wie gmx.de / web.de usw sollen nicht verarbeitet werden.
<dadrc> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, willst du das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix/Erweiterte_Konfiguration#Sender-abhaengige-Authentifizierung
<kubine> Title: Erweiterte Konfiguration › Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> hjuhnke: sollen mails überhaupt nach aussen gelangen? klingt für mich eher wie ne "local only" konfiguration
<kosies> dadrc,  aber es ist schon richtig, die path's bleiben so stehen wie sie sind, mit nvidia-current, z.B. "XorgModulePath=/usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg,/"
<dadrc> kosies, wo kommt das Komma da her?
<hjuhnke> hintergrund: 1x ubuntuserver (domain.local), 10x ubuntudesktops. jeder dieser 10 desktopbenutzer hat auf dem server seine e-mail postfach (user1@domain.local) auf dieses soll er dann mit thunderbird / imap (dovecot) zugriff haben. der server soll aber nur e-mail verarbeiten die an user1@domain.local bis user10@domain.local gesendet werden. wenn nun jemand z.B. eine e-mail an user@gmx.de senden möchte soll postfix diese ganric
<hjuhnke> ht erst verarbeiten und abblocken. hoffe ich konnte das so etwas verständlicher machen?
<dadrc> kosies, ansonsten scheint das aber zu stimmen
<kosies> http://nopaste.me/paste/6501945250447fdc9b89a dadrc  keine ahnung das war so#
<kubine> Title: # Configuration file for Bumbl - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<dadrc> kosies, aso, das ist 'ne Liste. Ja, passt so
<kosies> ok
<kosies> dadrc,  wo kann ich denn sehen ob der treiber den ich benutze meine Nvidia Chip unterstützt
<dadrc> Steht /usr/share/doc/nvidia-current/README.txt.gz
<dadrc> Kannste zB mit zless angucken
<hjuhnke> das könnte sein was ich suche....  http://mindspill.net/computing/linux-notes/configure-postfix-for-local-delivery-only/
<kubine> Title: Configure postfix for local delivery only | mindspill.net (at mindspill.net)
<koegs> hjuhnke: wie ich schon sagte (local only): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix#General-type-of-configuration
<kubine> Title: Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hjuhnke> danke... werd ich mal ausprobieren!
<hjuhnke> hab die entragungen in die postfix config geschrieben. aber nun kann ich mit thunderbird keine mail mehr verschicken. der smtp server lehnt die verbimndung ab. :(
<kosies> Fuchs, da?
<koegs> hjuhnke: am besten nopastest du mal deine main.cf
<koegs> !nopaste > hjuhnke 
<kubine> hjuhnke: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<hjuhnke> muss nun leider los... trotzdem vielen dank für eure hilfe!
<bullgard6> Das  DEB-Programmpaket  tp-smapi-dkms ist instalilet.Warum istet  lsmod nicht das Modul »tk_smapi« auf? 
<MasterOfDisaster> bullgard6: lsmod listet nur geladene Module
<MasterOfDisaster> bullgard6: versuchs mal mit 'sudo modprobe tk_smapi'
<subz3r0> hi
<MasterOfDisaster> bullgard6: welche module es gibt, findest raus mit 'find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -iname *.ko'
<subz3r0> ich wunder mich gerade. wenn ich in truecrypt die devices anschaue, habe ich da nun /dev/sr0 stehen mit 1023mb speicher. es gibt aber kein /dev/sr0 bei mir. DVD-Laufwerk ist leer, da ist nichts drinne. jemand nen plan woher das kommen kann?!
<subz3r0> das einzige gerät was momentan 1 gig haben könnte, ist meine grafikkarte. allerdings sollte die nicht unter /dev/sr0 zu sehen sein?! 
<bullgard6> MasterOfDisaster: '~$ sudo modprobe tk_smapi; FATAL: Module tk_smapi not found.'
<bullgard6> MasterOfDisaster: ' find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -iname *.ko | grep smapi; /lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/updates/dkms/tp_smapi.ko'
<dadrc> subz3r0, ne, nicht so. 
<MasterOfDisaster> bullgard6: ja, tippfehler - tp_smapi is was andres als tk_smapi
<subz3r0> okay, nu peil ich es wirklich nicht mehr
<MasterOfDisaster> bullgard6: sudo modprobe tp_smapi
<kosies> beim hochfahren von ubuntu bekomme ich ne meldung um ein crash report zu senden, wo finde ich die logs... bzw will wissen was den crash verursacht hat
<subz3r0> hab nun ne film-dvd reinelegt. gleiches laufwerk zeigt mir nun in truecrypt 7,6 gigs an
<dadrc> subz3r0, das kommt doch hin, Dual-Layer-DVD hat 8GB
<dadrc> kosies, /var/log/syslog
<subz3r0> passt auch, ist nen film auf der double layer. allerdings wo kommen die 1023mb zuvor her?!
<subz3r0> -d+n
<dadrc> Ich würd auf Truecrypt-Rumgebugge tippen
<subz3r0> dadrc, jo das passt. aber woher kommen die 1023mb? und wieso wird das laufwerk überhaupt angezeigt?
<subz3r0> hatte das problem vorher nicht(vorher ist nen gedehnter begriff) hatte da schon lange nicht mehr unter "devices" geschaut gehabt
<subz3r0> normal weiss man ja, wie viele laufwerke man in seinem rechner hat ;)
<dadrc> subz3r0, kannst du /dev/sr0 denn mounten?
<bullgard6> Das  DEB-Programmpaket  tp-smapi-dkms ist instalilert. Warum listet  lsmod nicht das Modul »tp_smapi« auf?  '~$ sudo modprobe tp_smapi' erzeugt keine Ausgabe. '~$ find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -iname *.ko | grep smapi: /lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/updates/dkms/tp_smapi.ko'
<zeitsofa1> bullgard6: was sagt denn das syslog zum laden des moduls?
<zeitsofa1> bullgard6: gibt es dort vielleicht eine gelogt aktion zum modul laden respektive einen fehler beim laden des moduls?
<bullgard6> zeitsofa: "Sep  3 13:35:06 T61 kernel: [10416.012282] tp_smapi successfully loaded (smapi_port=0xb2)."
<subz3r0> dadrc, sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/test/ liefert mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<zeitsofa> bullgard6: gibt "modinfo tp_smapi" dir vielleicht die info. ich bin grad auch ein bisschen überfragt wieso lsmod es dann nicht anzeigt
<subz3r0> nun zeigt mir truecrypt - devices auch die größe von 7,6gigs an. muss wohl irgendwie nen bug im truecrypt sein. Fraglich nur, wieso ich das vorher nicht hatte
<bullgard6> zeitsofa: ':~$ sudo modprobe tp_smapi' erzeugt keine Ausgabe.
<zeitsofa> bullgard6: bei mir generiert modprobe generell keine ausgaben
<bullgard6> oha
<zeitsofa> habs mal getestet: modprobe ipv6 && lsmod - zeigt ipv6 nicht an - modprobe -r ipv6 root@nagios:~# modprobe -r ipv6 =>FATAL: Module ipv6 is builtin.
<zeitsofa> im syslog steht das es geladen wurde
<zeitsofa> ich würd mal ins blaue vermuten, dass builtin's eben nicht angezeigt werden.
<bullgard6> Ja, so scheint es zu sein.
<hassi> hi, kann mir jemand bei druckerproblemen weiterhelfen? der von xerox bereitgestellte treiber scheint nicht zu funktionieren. gibt es da so etwas wie einen "standard" treiber mit dem man wenigstens grundfunktionen ausführen kann?
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, Druckername?
<hassi> druckername ist xerox phaser 6000
<hassi> version 3.2.0-29-generic
<dadrc> Google behauptet, der Treiber von Xerox funktioniert, wenn man ihn von Hand installiert
<dadrc> Was geht denn bei dir nicht?
<hassi> drucker reagiert nicht
<hassi> bleibt bei "idle"
<hassi> hab ihn auch von hand installiert
<hassi> weil er in der bereitgestellten liste gar nicht auftauchte
<hassi> wenn ich stattdessen einfach den treiber eines anderen modells nehme reagiert er immerhin, aber druckt natürlich nicht sondern zeigt nur am gerät das fehlerlämpchen
<dadrc> Der Kerl meint, man muss da was umstellen, damit es sauber funktioniert: http://www.arcweb.ro/blog/2012/03/01/xerox-phaser-6000-on-ubuntu-network-printer/
<kubine> Title: Xerox Phaser 6000 on Ubuntu network printer « ArcWeb / by Danny (at www.arcweb.ro)
<hassi> hab das so verstanden, dass es da primär um die netzwerkeinrichtung geht?
<hassi> ich hab ein reines usb-modell
<dadrc> joa, aber die einstellungen nimmt er ja trotzdem am lokalen druckerserver vor
<hassi> aight - werd' ich mal probieren
<hassi> klappt ebenfalls nicht
<hassi> gibt mir folgendes aus wenn ich versuche die testseite zu ducken: gestoppt 
<hassi> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/xrhkazmf failed"
<dadrc> hassi, 64-Bit-System?
<hassi> ja
<dadrc> hmpf, gibt keinen Treiber für den Drucker für 64-Bit-Systeme
<hassi> -.- na klasse
<hassi> auf der cd ist ein vista treiber für 64 bit - aber der hilft mir nicht weiter oder?
<dadrc> Ne, ich fürchte nicht
<hassi> also keine andere chance als den drucker umzutauschen?
<dadrc> Kannst den Support von Xerox anschreiben, aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Hersteller auch keine Ahnung haben
<dadrc> Also ja
<hassi> :D davon war ich ausgegangen, deswegen bin ich zuerst hier her gekommen..
<hassi> über den suse 64-bit treiber komme ich auch nicht weiter?#
<dadrc> Wenn du einen Drucker im Auge hast, den du haben willst, kannst du hier gucken, ob der Treiber was taugt: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<kubine> Title: Printer List | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation (at www.openprinting.org)
<dadrc> hassi, könntest versuchen, mit `alien` das Paket zu einem .deb zu konvertieren und das zu benutzen, aber das klappt leider längst nicht immer
<kosies> ich habe eine 120GB SSD mit LVM vollverschlüsselung, worauf Ubuntu installiert ist, was eine backup methode würdet ihr mir empfehlen... ich würde spontan als Sektor für Sektor am besten finden, dort kann ich ja nach irgend einen Fehler, das system auf irgend eine Platte zurück spielen... richtig?
<hassi> dadrc, das suse paket?
<dadrc> hassi, joa, einen Versuch wäre es wert
<hassi> @dadrc
<hassi> kk
<dadrc> Ansonsten gibt es hier noch einen Treiber für den Phaser 6100, der angeblich funktioniert: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Xerox/Xerox-Phaser_6100
<kubine> Title: Printer: Xerox Phaser 6100 | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation (at www.openprinting.org)
<newan> Gibt es die möglichkeit bei mysql die anzahl der verbindungen für einen datenbankbenutzer zu limitieren?
<dadrc> ja
<sysdef> gibt sogar nen deutsch-sprachigen fach-channel fuer: #mysql.de
<koegs> newan: welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?
<newan> debian/server und xubuntu/clien/testsystem
<newan> aber o.k geh in den channel thx wusste ich nicht
<koegs> newan: danke
<pog> moin
<pog> ich bin grad mit dem 12.0 konfrontiert, ist ja interessant, sich hier zurechtzufinden...wenn man normalerweise mit dem 10.04 arbeitet
<pog> gibt's da noch sowas wie eine Programmuebersicht der installierten Programme??
<koegs> !unity > pog, das ist ein guter Start
<kubine> pog, das ist ein guter Start: Informationen zu Unity finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du Gnome 2 gewohnt bist und das Bedienkonzept behalten willst, könntest du Xfce lieber mögen. 
<pog> na, jemand hat selbstaendig einen Update gemacht, und "natuerlich" geht der Drucker nicht mehr, und ich kann es nun ausbaden, obwohl ich nicht mal das Handling vom 12.04 kenne, d.h. alles suchen muss :-)
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Windows-Taste drücken und da irgendwo auf "installierte Anwendungen" klicken
<dadrc> Ansonsten kriegste da aber auch eine recht gut funktionierende Suche
<pog> die Vorteile kommen wohl erst, wenn man sich gewoehnt ist, mit dem system zu arbeiten:-)
<dadrc> Ja, muss man zugestehen, mit etwas Eingewöhnung ist Unity garnicht übel
<pog> ich lese mal die Einleitung, wo ihr mir den Link geschickt habt, thanks
<pog> ja, genau, fuer absolute Dau, die nur ein Handy bedienen koennen, mag es ein vorteil sein:-)
<pog> ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Perferie auch nicht mehr unbedingt funkioniert, wei es ja auch eine andere Kernelversion ist,hoffentlich bekomme ich den Printer wieder zum laufen...
<pog> ich find's nicht grad sonderlich intuitiv, oder ich bin so verbockt mit dem Layout der aeltern Systeme..
<pog> ich personlich wuerde vllt. xfce verwenden, aber kann man das 10.04 nicht mehr mit einemganz normalen "gnome layout"fahren?
<pog> das12.04  meine ich natuerlich
<SirDidi> ich hab in letzter zeit problem mit meiner internet verbindung ein ping zu google bringt das -> http://pastebin.com/D042GnPB
<kubine> Title: [Bash] 64 bytes from 173.194.69.94: icmp_req=10 ttl=45 time=108 ms 64 bytes from 173.1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<SirDidi> auf dem selben rechner unter einem anderen betriebssystem geht es und auf anderen geräten auch
<pog> es arbeiten sicher verschiedene Leute von Euch mit 12.04, was findet ihr persoenlich den Vorteil?
<sl33py_0x15> pog: gnome 2 Legacy
<dadrc> pog, Umfragen bitte drüben
<pog> ja, man kann auch noch gome3 "normal" installieren,mal schauen.
<Georwl> meine mittlere Maustaste funktioniert seit heute nicht mehr. xev zeigt mir auch keine funktionierende mittlere maustaste an. nutze 12.04. kann mir irgendjemand verraten, was ich tun kann?
<Georwl> scrollen funktioniert
<Georwl> jemand hier?
<mc_monti> Wen suchst Du?
<Georwl> meine mittlere Maustaste funktioniert seit heute nicht mehr. xev zeigt mir auch keine funktionierende mittlere maustaste an. nutze 12.04. kann mir irgendjemand verraten, was ich tun kann?
<Georwl> eine lösung zum problem. google hilft mir leider nicht weiter.
<LetoThe2nd> Georwl: ist schon jemand da, aber vermutlich weiss es gerade keiner.
<LetoThe2nd> Georwl: vielleicht heute abend zur stosszeit nochmal fragen, oder im forum.
<mc_monti> Georwl: Funktioniert denn das Mausrad noch?
<Georwl> ja
<mc_monti> Georwl: Hm, da fällt mir jetzt leider auch nichts ein
<mc_monti> Georwl: Hast Du dafür einen speziellen Treiber installiert?
<Georwl>  mc_monti: nein, hat bisher problemlos ouf of the box funktioniert
<mc_monti> Georwl: Sie könnte ja auch einfach kaputt sein. Hast Du einfach mal mit einer Live-Version versucht?
<Georwl> nein das habe ich noch nicht versucht. stimmt ich probiere es gleich mal aus
<Georwl> danke
<mc_monti> Es würde mich interessieren, was dabei herauskommt.
<Georwl> bin gleich wieder da
<Georwl> mc_monti: mittlere Maustaste scheint defekt zu sein. funktioniert auch nicht mit der windows partition
<mc_monti> Georwl: Danke für die Rückmeldung!
<Georwl> Kein Problem. Danke für die Hilfe. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens woran es liegt :)
* Fuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 12.04.1 ist da: http://www.ubuntu.com/download d.h. LTS-Upgrade nun auch möglich!
<Hawkeye> hei leutz
<_Phil_> hat von euch zufaellig jemand 'ne aktuellere version von variCAD viewer fuer ubuntu rumliegen ? ich find den nirgends mehr zum runterladen. 
<_Phil_> oder gibt's ne moeglichkeit irgendwie ein .rpm file unter ubuntu zu installieren?
<dadrc> _Phil_, kannst versuchen, das prm mit `alien` zu konvertieren
<_Phil_> alien ?
<_Phil_> einfach sudo apt-get alien ?
<_Phil_> install alien meine ich natuerlich. 
<sdx23> !alien > _Phil_ 
<kubine> _Phil_: Informationen zu Alien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alien
<_Phil_> danke fuer den tip
<_Phil_> shit.. das ist 'ne 32 bit version von variCAD viewer.. 
<Approach> Ich möchte ein rar Archiv mit einem Passwort packen. Die Manpage sagt jedoch ich soll die Option -p verwenden. Daraufhin leitet fragt er mich nach einem Passwort in einem echo Modus. Wie kriege ich sowas in bash dargestellt? Das er das Passwort eingibt?
<Robert_Zenz> Approach, Willst du das Passwort per hand eingeben oder per Skript?
<Approach> Robert_Zenz: per script
<Robert_Zenz> Approach, also wenn ich rar --help richtig lese, kannst du das per "rar -pPASSWORT" übergeben...oder hab ich die Frage falsch verstanden?
<Approach> hmm bie mir steht unter help, -> p[password]   Set password
<Approach> mal kicken
<Approach> Robert_Zenz: hab die Syntax nicht ganz verstanden
<Approach> nun klappts
<Robert_Zenz> Approach, gut. ^^
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Man kann ja mit convert leicht Bilder konvertieren.
<FUZxxl> Gibt es sowas *einfaches* auch für Audio?
<FUZxxl> Ich habe hier ein paar wav-Dateien und ich möchte daraus ogg-Dateien basteln.
<subz3r0> audacity
<sdx23> FUZxxl: sox, ffmpeg, mencoder
<subz3r0> !audacity | FUZxxl 
<subz3r0> doofer bot :D
<FUZxxl> Ich meinte einfach im Sinne von DAU-sicher und RTFM-frei.
<weichkaes> Win 3
<MarkusH> FUZxxl: ffmpeg
<bekks> wav2ogg? :)
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Hat geklappt. Danke!
<FUZxxl> bekks: Wo gibt es das Skript denn?
<watschu> hallo, ich habe einen kleinen Server (eeebox mit ubuntu server 12.04) laufen und dort eine externe usb2.0 hdd festplatte drangehaengt. nun rotiert die festplatte jedoch rund um die uhr, auch wenn garkeine zugriffe stattfinden. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine Moeglichkeit gibt das zu aendern?
<FUZxxl> Kommt auf die Platte an
<bekks> FUZxxl: Das war als Scherz gemeint. Schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln
<kubine> Title: Audiodateien umwandeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<FUZxxl> okay. Danke!
<subz3r0> watschu, da gibts nen aktuellen artikel im planeten
<subz3r0> mom
<subz3r0> watschu, http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/#article_2
<kubine> Title: Planet › ubuntuusers.de (at planet.ubuntuusers.de)
<watschu> den werd ich mir mal anschauen, danke subz3ro
<_Phil_> frage.... wenn ich in xfce, einen film mit vlc media player im vollbild modus sehen will, sehe ich das xfce panel (taskleiste) am unterend Rand ??? was kann ich dagegen machen ?
<kosies> nabend
<MarkusH> _Phil_: ausblenden?
<kosies> Fuchs,  mein nvidia guru... bbswitch ist doch bestandteil von bumblebee oder?
<_Phil_> ich will die nicht jedesmal manuell ausblenden.. 
<Fuchs> kosies: hi, bumblebee kenne ich leider nur sehr wenig
<kosies> na ok schade
<arl4223> moin
<arl4223> kann es sien, dass die Installmedien von 12.04.1 64bit ein Problem mit aktuellen Nvidia Karten haben?
<bekks> Nein.
<arl4223> hmm dann ist hier irgendwas extrem strange
<bekks> Sie funktionieren hier zumindest problemlos.
<arl4223> wenn ich auf meinem T420 mit Nvidia Optimus im BIOS die Nvidia only Karte ienstelle bootet der nicht
<arl4223> nehme ich die interne intel HD dann klappt das alles
<bekks> Optimus... DAS ist keine "normale" Nvidia.
<arl4223> ja aber auf meinem Desktop mit einer GTX570 geht da auch nichts
<kosies> arl4223,  probierst du auch bumblebee?
<kosies> oh wohl nicht
<arl4223> kosies: nein ich bin sogar bereit nur die aktive karte der beiden zu benutzen
<bekks> Beide sind aktiv.
<bekks> Nur nicht ohne weiteres sind auch beide nutzbar.
<bekks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134594/how-to-install-bumblebee-ui-gui-in-ubuntu-12-04
<kubine> Title: nvidia optimus - How to install Bumblebee-UI (GUI) in Ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<arl4223> naja aber man kann ja im BIOS einstellen ob man Optimus /integrated / discret grafic haben will
<bekks> as nichts daran ändert dass man nicht ohne weiteres einfach eine der beiden auswählen kann.
<kosies> bekks,  hast du erfahrung mit bumblebee?...
<kosies> http://nopaste.me/paste/36443267350447f72a7277
<kubine> Title: [ 316.063529] [ERROR]Cannot a - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kosies> http://nopaste.me/paste/105033828850447ff9391de
<kubine> Title: apt-cache policy nvidia-curren - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<arl4223> und es erklaert nicht warum der Stick auch nicht auf einem Desktop mit GTX570 nicht booted
<kosies> http://nopaste.me/paste/68354576850448475bf710
<kubine> Title: [ 316.034] - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<bekks> kosies: Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber es gibt sicher einige hier im Channel, die Erfahrung damit haben.
<kosies> http://nopaste.me/paste/2114353799504487dd9b89a
<kubine> Title: lsmod | grep nvidia - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kosies> so das wären alle wichigen paste's
<kosies> das noch... http://nopaste.me/paste/4790466935044883184ab0
<kubine> Title: lspci | grep VGA - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kosies> na ja und 2te sache ist min microfon funktioniert nicht wie ich eben bei einem skype telefonat rausfinden musste... werde mal bissl googlen
<kosies> also internes microfon... alsamixer ist das volume auf max, wenn ich im ubuntu bei aufnahmegeräte in den einstellungen bin, zeigt der mir beim auch alle regler etc an aber er erkennt kein pipsen von mir
<kosies> erkennt wird aber ein "internes audio"-gerät
<kosies> sollte sich um ein  HDA intel PCH handeln
<Ilian> Guten Abend, kann mir jemand sagen wo auf der Platte ich den Browser Firefox-Cache unter Ubuntu 10.04 finde?
<Fuchs> ~/.mozilla/firefox/<deinprofilname>/Cache/ 
<ring1> Ilian, gibt firefox mal about:cache ein
<Ilian> letzteres hat zwar geklärt, dass die gesuchte Datei offensichtlich im Memory-cache liegt, unklar ist trotzdem wo ich gesuchtes mp3 auf meine HD kopieren könnte. Oder wie ich verhindern kann, dass sich im Browser immer gleich der Mediaplayer öffnet. 
<ring1> Ilian, geh mal auf edit - preferences - applications. dort kannst du definieren, was mit einer mp3 gemacht werden soll
<kosies> wie heißt der gegenspieler zu apt-add-repositorie , also mit remove?
<sdx23> kosies: ppa-purge - gewissermaßen
<Ilian> ring1 Da steht bei mir schon jedes Mal nachfragen. 
<kosies> sdx23,  etwas genauer bitte... 
<ring1> Ilian, kannst ja mal speichern auswählen
<Ilian> ring1 Das hat tatsächlich geholfen. Warum er nicht Fragt ist aber merkwürdig.
<kosies> sdx23,  passt .. paket war nicht installiert
<Ilian> Danke ring1.
<ring1> Ilian, gern. ansonsten kannst du auch ein plugin bemühen, sowas wie downloadhelper
<Ilian> ring1 eigentlich schon, für die seltenen Fälle bevorzuge ich allerdings die basics von firefox (wenn möglich) ;-) 
<ring1> Ilian, reicht ja für mal auch aus :)
<subz3r0> flashgot ftw! :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-04
<ben1u> moin, um mein wake on lan dauerhaft aktivieren damit ich durch das Internet es nutzen kann, muss ich dann die 2. Methode wählen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN#WOL-dauerhaft-aktivieren
<kubine> Title: Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> ich bekomme es nämlich nur durch LAN hin mit der ersten aber durch das Internet nicht.
<bullgard6> ben1u: Nein. Nach den Ausführungen des Wikis nicht unbedingt.
<colttt> Guten morgen allerseits.
<colttt> ich habe ein Problem mit WebDAV, uter Linux mit Dolphin kann ich es Problemslos mounten bzw einbinden, jedoch unter Windows/MacOS nicht. Ich hab schon in Windows an der registry rumgespielt ach einfach alles und langsam weiss ich nicht weiter.. :(
<LetoThe2nd> colttt: wir auch nicht... #ubuntu-de-offtopic, oder halt gleich ein windows-channel ;)
<koegs> zumal Crosspostings in #debian.de und hier nicht gern gesehen sind ;-)
<colttt> ich hab gehofft das man hier hilft..
<colttt> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guest89267> ist bei texlive eine deutsche latex dokumentation dabei?
<ppq> Guest89267, die ist im paket texlive-doc-de
<Guest89267> wo finde ich die denn?
<ppq>  /usr/share/bug/texlive-doc-de
<ppq> err, s/bug/doc/
<ppq> übrigens: installier texlive lieber manuell statt aus den paketquellen. in den 12.04 repos ist ne version von 2009
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LaTeX#Manuelle-Installation
<kubine> Title: LaTeX › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> siehe auch dpkg -L texlive-doc-de
<sdx23> Und: Es gibt ein aktuelles PPA, das würde ich der manuellen Installation vorziehen.
<Guest89267> das verzeichnis /doc hab ich gar nicht
<ppq> Guest89267,  ich meinte /usr/share/doc/texlive-doc-de
<tanzbaer> hallo!
<Guest89267> ah ok danke, wird sowas standardmäßig in /usr/shar/doc gespeichert?
<tanzbaer> habe eine frage: habe gerade versucht, für meinen OKI Data Corp B4300 einen Treiber runterzuladen. Hat auch super geklappt. Wollte dann ein pdf ausdrucken, aber es kamen nur mehrere seiten in code raus
<tanzbaer> hab Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<tanzbaer> was könnte da das problem sein?
<bullgard6> tanzbaer: Die meisten Drucker bieten die Möglichkeit, einen Probeausdruck anzufertigen. Hat bei Dir das Ausdrucken eines Probeausdrucks gklappt?
<tanzbaer> der probeausdruck war super
<bullgard6> tanzbaer: Klappt bei Dir das Ausdrucken einer ASCII-Textdatei?
<tanzbaer> hab vorher ein libreoffice dokument ausgedruckt, das hat funktioniet
<tanzbaer> nur beim PDF hat er zicken gemacht
<bullgard6> tanzbaer: Hast Du Dir mal diese PDF-Datei in Evince angeguckt?
<tanzbaer> ja
<tanzbaer> daraus hab ich sie ausgedruckt
<bullgard6> Mit welchem Ergebnis?
<tanzbaer> sieht in evince so aus, wie die pdf eigentlich aussehen sollte
<bullgard6> tanzbaer: Vielleicht hilft Dir der Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Druckwerkzeuge weiter.
<kubine> Title: Druckwerkzeuge › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tanzbaer> danke! ;-)
<bullgard6> Was bedeutet »barcoding« in /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/barcoding? Meine Datei enthält den String  '1Z7SS33C121'.
<sysdef> bullgard6: hast du mal unter dein geraet geschaut?
<bullgard6> sysdef: Ja, klar. Aber in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht.
<sysdef> ggf. findest du die nummer auf OVP und/oder geraet wieder
<bullgard6> Ich habe die Originalverpackung noch. Dort stehen zwei andere Seriennummern mit ganz anderer Struktur. --  Das alte Batteriepack von Lenovo hatte eine Seriennummer mit einer dritten, ganz anderen Struktur. An das Ersatz-Batteriepack (von Sanyo) komme ich jetzt nicht heran.
<jokrebel> Auch wenn ich grad erst reinkam: Nach nem Ubuntu-Support-Gespräch hört sich das gerade aber gar nicht an…
<hassi> hi, ich starte heute den letzten versuch meinen drucker zum laufen zu bekommen, nachdem xerox keinen treiber für 64bit ubuntu-versionen zur verfügung stellt und ich mit dem suse-treiber keinen erfolg hatte habe ich per wine den windows xp 64-installer entpackt und nun jede menge dateien - welche endung wäre hier der treiber?
<hassi> gibt .dl_ .ic_ .dd_ .xr_ .ch_ .tbl und .cat
<hassi> und .inf
<kosies> moin, ich würde gerne meine swap füllen um zu sehen ob die anzeige in conky funktioniert...
<kosies> geht das irgendwie einfach so...
<dadrc> Kannst die Swappiness hochdrehen, dann sollte das schnell gehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap#Swapnutzung-einstellen
<kubine> Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kosies> ist es nicht auch so sinvoll bei einer ssd den swapniess wert zu senken...  den die springt bei mir eh nie an...
<dadrc> kann man schon machen, klar
<dadrc> kann aber in Einzelfällen das System ausbremsen
<kosies> na dann lassen wir das mal...
<x61> guten morgen
<x61> ich habe seit 3 Tagen ein komisches verhalten bei meinem system. von einem boot auf den anderen startet mein login-manager nicht mehr sichtbar, laeuft aber im hintergrund und auch ein X server ist unsichtbar aktiv
<x61> ich kann noch auf die konsole wechseln, den xserver killen, den loginmanager auch und mit startx einen desktip ohne fenstermanager starten
<x61> aber ich kriege einfach den loginmanager nicht mehr ans laufen, vermute, dass das bild irgendwo im nirvana landet weil er sich mit der multi-monitor-konfiguration verschluckt hat
<x61> hat jemand eine idee wo ich noch suchen kann?
<dadrc> x61, dann schieb mal die /etc/X11/xorg.conf aus dem Weg und guck, ob es dann wieder geht
<x61> die gibt es schon garnicht mehr, die hab ich gleich weggeschoben
<x61> ich versteh das nicht, habe auch ein update von 11.10 auf 12.04 gemacht in der hoffnung es raenkt sich beim update wieder ein
<x61> er bootet einfach normal und anstatt den xserver anzuzueigen mit dem login manager zeigt er die konsole mit den bootmeldungen an, aber unbenutzbar und erlaubt mir nur den wechsel auf die temrinals
<x61> habe soweit ich weiss auch keine problemgrafikkarte
<dadrc> Steht was interessantes in der Xorg.0.log?
<x61> http://pastebin.com/HTRCiGrt
<kubine> Title: [ 42.186] X.Org X Server 1.11.3 Release Date: 2011-12-16 [ 42.187] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<x61> kann ich nicht einschaetzen leider
<x61> ich blicke nicht mehr durch das system durch seitdem es die xorg.conf und den init-job nicht mehr gibt
<x61> wie laeuft das denn momentan eigentlich mit dem startprozess
<dadrc> upstart macht das 
<dadrc> und hmpf, das Xorg-Log ist sauber, soweit ich das sehen kann
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte ein `ls -l /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d` in 'nen Pastebin
<x61> http://pastebin.com/Zr0EZKT5
<kubine> Title: total 28 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1099 Aug 4 03:53 10-evdev.conf -rw-r--r-- 1 r - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich echt nicht, wo er die komische Config hernimmt
<dadrc> 'ne Live-CD funktioniert problemlos?
<x61> ja
<x61> das system lief auch problem los
<x61> *problemlos
<x61> es kam von einem boot auf den anderen, kein update dazwischen
<x61> externen monitor anschliessen liefert auch kein bild
<x61> ich bekomme einfach gdm/lightdm nicht ueberzeugt ein bild auf einem korrekten xserver anzuzeigen
<x61> der recovery-kernel mit dem xserver-low-graphics-tool hilft auch nicht, das xserver-config-tool laesst sich nicht bedienen, maus und tastatur sind taub
<dadrc> Also, ich würd ja so langsam zu Daten sichern, neu installieren tendieren. Keine Ideen.
<x61> ja, das find ich nur so schade, da es wohl irgendwo eine ursache geben muss
<x61> aber so wirds wohl laufen, der channel war meine letzte hoffnung
<dadrc> Naja, wenn du noch ein bisschen Geduld hast, wart einfach und frag nachher nochmal
<dadrc> Bin ja nicht der einzige hier :)
<x61> ja, danke dir erstmal 
<x61> kannst du mir sagen wie ich die fensterrahmen einschalte? 
<x61> war das nicht so ein compiz-kommando?
<x61> dann hab ichs hier in der session nicht so schwer, hier muss ich immer die fenster im vordergrund schliessen um dahinter zu kommen ;)
<dadrc> Kannst mal in der Compiz-Configuration gucken, ob sie da deaktiviert sind
<dadrc> Sonst kann es aber auch sein, dass der Decorator garnicht läuft
<x61> ja, das mein ich
<dadrc> Könntest mal `compiz --replace` versuchen
<dadrc> Wenn das nicht hilft, sind deine Compizeinstellungen oder die Farbtiefe des Desktops hinüber
<x61> hilft natuerlich nicht
<x61> ach mist ey
<x61> furchtbar ohne anhaltspunkte zu suchen
<partikel> hallo; ich bekomme einfach meine Frontkopfhörer nicht zum laufen.
<dadrc> partikel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> In den meisten Fällen stimmt da einfach ein Parameter nicht
<dadrc> Die Anleitung da zeigt, wie du den richtigen raussuchst und einstellst
<x61> ok, dadrc, danke fuer deine hilfe, ich installier mal neu, das scheint schneller zu gehen als das problem zu finden
<Hardcore> hm ich hab jetzt 2 dateien wie krieg ich alles das raus was in beiden steht egal an welcher stelle?
<ben1u> Hardcore: Sind das Textdateien oder was willst du machen?
<ppq> du willst nur die zeilen, die in beiden dateien gleich sind? das geht bestimmt irgendwie mit diff
<ppq> oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Textdateien_vergleichen#comm
<kubine> Title: Textdateien vergleichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> comm -1 -2 datei1.txt datei2.txt    # oder so
<pog> ich arbeite grad mit einem 12.04. Es gibt Programme wie FF, die sich ganzseitig einfuegen, und ich sehe nicht, dass man sie verkleinern oder in die Leiste schicken koennte, andere Fenster haben die herkoemmlichen Knoepfe. Ist das ein neues Feature?
<jokrebel> pog: Im Vollbildmodus hilft ein Doppelklick ganz oben in die Panelleiste. Oder einfach klicken, dann sind links auch die bekannten Symbole für unmaximieren und minimieren zu finden.
<jokrebel> pog: Im Maximiertmodus sind die Knöpfe und Pulldouwnmenüs ähnlich wie bei Apple ins Panel verlegt worden.
<pog> thanks (ich denke mir, man muss es einfach wissen, so intuitiv finde ich es jedenfalls nicht).
<jokrebel> öfter mal was neues, anders wärs ja langweilig </OT>
<pog> ah, jetzt sehe ich sie, 
<pog> ja, ja :-)
<matze> hallo, ich habe mir das mindmapprogramm treesheets runtergeladen und ins homeverzeichniss entpackt (war eine tar.gz-datei). leider bekomme ich unter xubuntu 12.04 keine fehlermeldung, die mir sagt, warum das programm nicht startet
<matze> http://imagebin.org/227130 das hier verdeutlicht hoffentlich das problem
<kubine> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (at imagebin.org)
<pog> bei mac ist die STeuerleiste oben, die minimier-buttons sind meines wissens in den jeweiligen Fenstern, das waere mir sonst aufgefallen, denke ich.
<ring0> matze, zeig doch mal den inhalt von TreeSheet
<ring0> matze, ah, im hintergrund ist er ja ersichtlich ;)
<ring0> matze, wie wärs mit ./treesheets im terminal?
<matze> hab versucht alles wesentlice 
<matze> aufs foto zu bekommen ;)
<ring0> matze, mal probiert?
<pog> arbeitet jemand mit turbo Print? ich frage mich, ob man zum Drucken ab 12.04(vorher10.04) eine neue Version installieren muss. Auf jeden Fall scheint die Lizenz fuer die neue Version nicht zu gehen. Aber jetzt hab ich die schon installiert.
<matze> warum der punkt ? es ist doch nichts versteckt. das funktioniert weder aus dem treesheets ordner noch aus dem homeverzeichnis
<ring0> matze, so führt man dateien aus, die nicht im pfad liegen mit punkt und slash aus dem verzeichnis, in dem die datei liegt
<ring0> matze, zeig doch mal "ls -l" aus dem ordner Treesheet
<pog> positiv ueberrascht bin ich dass mein Epson-Multifunkionsgeraet-Scanner grad funkioniert hat.
<pog> der Prt als solches mit den gefundenen Treibern geht auch.
<matze> ok, moment
<ring0> matze, falls du es nachlesen möchtest: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_starten#Direkt-im-Terminal-in-der-Konsole
<kubine> Title: Programme starten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<matze> [paste:410362:ts2]
<ring0> matze, das sollte ein kleines L wie ludwig sein
<ring0> matze, damit man die berechtigungen erkennen kann
<pog> ist es denkbar, dass eine Software (turboprint) mit einer Version, die auf 10.04 lief, nauch auf 12.04 laeuft? Wir haben ja eine andere Kernelversion.
<matze> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410362/
<kubine> Title: ts2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> matze, kannst du das nochmal mit einem kleinen L machen?
<matze> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410367/
<kubine> Title: ts3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> matze, komisch, ist ausführbar. sicher, dass du die richtige architektur von treesheets für deinen pc gewählt hast?
<matze> es gibt leider nur eine, früher hatte ich das auf einem 32bit rechner laufen, nun hab ich 64bit
<ring0> matze, auf 64bit wird dein 32bit programm nicht einfach so laufen
<ring0> matze, hier ist ein wiki artikel dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur?redirect=no#32-Bit-Programme-erzwingen
<kubine> Title: 64-Bit-Architektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<matze> danke, werd mich da mal reinlesen
<ring0> matze, vielleicht reicht es sogar, einfach nur ia32-libs als paket nachzuinstallieren
<ring0> matze, gerne. ich muss mal weiter :)
<matze> viele dank für deine hilfe
<pog> im dash eines demo-videos sehe ich trotzdem noch die kategorien der programme? kann man diese Sicht konfigurieren, resp.warum ist das bei mir nicht so?
<matze> ring0: danke nochmal, die nachinstallation vom ia32-paket hat geholfen. das programm läuft :)
<tx> +
<tx> ^ upps, nachricht ausversehen gesendet, sorry
<watschu> hallo, ich installiere gerade auf meinem anderen pc das Paket davical. aber jetzt haengt die installation bei dem schritt :
<watschu> Trigger für man-db werden verarbeitet ...
<watschu> weiss jemand, wie ich die installation abbrechen kann, oder was ich tun kann, dass es weiter geht?
<noggo> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit unter ubuntu 12.04 den launcher vom linken bildschirmrand nach unten zu verschieben?
<dadrc> noggo, glaube ja. hast du den ccsm installiert?
<noggo> dadrc, jo habe ich
<dadrc> Ah, war ein Plugin
<dadrc> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<kubine> Title: Install Ubuntu Unity Bottom Launcher Via PPA ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<noggo> funktioniert da unter 12.04 ?
<dadrc> Angeblich ja
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, deinstallierst du es halt wieder
<noggo> dann werde ich es mal versuchen thx dir
<_Phil_> servus
<leszek> hi
<freshmint> hi, hat jemand ovn euch erfahrung mit vobcopy
<bullgard6> freshmint: Diese Frage hast Du nicht besonders clever gestellt.
<jokrebel> !frag > freshmint
<kubine> freshmint: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Tarantel> tag
<Tarantel> ich hab schon ein wenig gegooglet und bin auf keine lösung gekommen. Ich bin was linux angeht total eingerostet, das letzte mal hatte ich vor 4 Jahren damit zu tun und das auch nur für die Schule. Folgendes: Ich hab ein Notebook mit 2 Partitionen, Win XP auf der 1. und Ubuntu auf der 2. Nun fehlt mir noch der GRUB und ich hab keinen Plan wie ich den am besten installiere.
<dreamon> Tarantel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<markoK> hallo, ich habe ubuntu 12.04 installiert und das war richtig langsam bis is BUM installiert habe, um einige daemons zu deaktivieren die ich nicht brauche.
<markoK> was ich wissen möchte ist wie man das manuell macht
<jokrebel> Was ist denn BUM?
<markoK> jokrebel, das ist ein Boot Up Manager
<beaver74> markoK, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> markoK: Aus selber Seite lese ich allerdings: Hinweis :Die Entwicklung von BUM wurde offensichtlich eingestellt. 
<markoK> jokrebel: thats why I am asking :)
<markoK> danke beaver74 :)
<beaver74> markoK, bitte
<Nephelo> Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern schon mal nachgefragt und noch keine Lösung gefunden, vielleicht ist es um diese Uhrzeit besser. Mein Ubuntu-Server (10.04 mit mdadm raid5 und smbd) friert, beim Zugriff auf die Dateifreigaben ein. Der Ram ist ok, in den Logs taucht nichts auf und das ganze hat kein erkennbares "Muster". Der Server lief schon längere Zeit problemlos. Tritt hauptsächlich bei Schreibzugriffen auf.
<Nephelo>  Dateisystem scheint ok zu sein, da z.B. das interne packen eines großen Archivs problemlos durchläuft.
<markoK> ne ganz dumme frage, gibt es eine systemD alternative für ubuntu?
<markoK> ich meine debian fährt auch damit
<markoK> initiNG und upstart kenne ich aber soweit ich systemD kenne ist das dynamischer, aber ich finde kein ubuntu - systemD tutorial
<dadrc> markoK, wenn du das wirklich willst (momentan ist das nicht wirklich zu empfehlen), gibt es ein PPA mit systemd-Paketen für Ubuntu
<dadrc> Hier ist beschrieben, wie das geht: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<kubine> Title: systemd - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Dann solltest du aber wirklich wissen, was du tust. Die Pakete sind unsupported und nur zum Antesten da
<ben1u> hallo, wieso dauertr
<ben1u> ups
<ben1u> wieso dauert es solange, wenn ich mich aus Nautilus per SSH durchs Internet verbinde und einen 100GB Ordner löschen will?
<ben1u> oder ein Archiv öffnen will, welches 100GB groß ist. Das dauert dann fast ne Stunde.
<jokrebel> ben1u: 100 GB ist doch schon recht groß und je nach Anbindung dauert das hat.
<dreamon> Kennt jemand eine Gute Anleitung für gnuplot 4.6? Deutsch wäre super.
<jokrebel> ben1u: Vielleicht hilft Dir ja die Konsole und "disown"
<ben1u> jokrebel: ja, ich mache es dann alles per Terminal, aber ich verstehe nicht warum es durch Nautilus so lange dauert. Er muss ja nicht das ganze optisch übermitteln. Der eigentlich Vorgang sollte ja vor Ort geschehen.
<ben1u> s/nicht/nur
<ben1u> z.B. wenn ich rechtsklick auf den Ordner mache und dann Eigenschaften wähle, dauert es auch sehr lange bis Nautilus die Größe des Ordners ermittelt bzw. wie viele Dateien darin sind
<tiax_> ben1u: die VFS-Dienste hinter Nautilus stellen ssh, ftp, etc dar wie normale Dateisysteme. Nautilus ist dahingehend "dumm" als dass dem der Unterschied nicht bewusst ist
<jokrebel> ben1u: Das haben GUIs so an sich, daß sie "optisch übermitteln"
<tiax_> dadurch ermittelt er Größen, zu löschende Dateien, etc auf die normale Art und Weise, die hauptsächlich auf lokalem Speicher schnell ist
<ben1u> per Terminal konnte ich den 100GB Ordner innerhalb 5 Sek. löschen aber per Nautilus mit SFTP dauert es ewig.
<tiax_> also er macht jetzt nicht remote rm -r -f /verzeichnis sondern halt nacheinander
<tiax_> ja, weil das im Terminal "lokal" ist, Du bist ja aufm entfernten Rechner direkt. Da gehen nur Buchstaben rüber, bei VFS halt noch mehr
<jokrebel> ben1u: Mit ein Grund, warum viele das Terminal (grade bei Fernzugriff) bevorzugen und schimpfen wenn man seinen "Server per Klick" handlen will ;-)
<ben1u> jokrebel: tiax_: hmm, aber technisch könnte man es doch so umsetzen, dass man wie "lokal" ist, wie per Terminal. Ich verstehe den Umstand nicht.
<tiax_> ben1u: ja, ist leider ne Sache der Implementierung. Könnte schon einfacher sein, ist es halt leider noch nicht
<tiax_> kommt auch drauf an, ob du auf nen headless server zugreifst oder auf nen zweiten Desktop
<tiax_> wenn Du einfach nur remote auf nem andren Desktop was löschen willst und nicht auf die GUI verzichten, kannst Du ja X-Forwarding verwenden
<ben1u> per Nautilus SSH eben
<tiax_> quasi nen Nautilus auf dem entfernten Rechner starten aber die Ausgabe bei Dir machen lassen. DAS ist gleich schnell beim Löschen usw
<ben1u> ja das müsste ich mal mit ssh -X ausprobieren 
<tiax_> installier aber lieber keine GUI auf nem vorher bildschirmlosen Server
<koegs> ben1u: oder einfach mc (midnight commander) auf dem entfernten rechner nutzen
<ben1u> na jut, ich dachte nur, es wäre evt. ein Bug in Nautilus.
<tiax_> kann man schon als solchen ansehen. Fehlendes Feature halt. Leider kein Programmierfehler
<kosies> nabend, könnt ihr mir helfen mein internes micro zum laufen zu kriegen... alsamixer erkennt ihn aber aufgenommen werden kann nichts
<ben1u> kosies: vielleicht schaust du lieber im Forum nach. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<kosies> also über google hab ich nichts passendes gefunden
<sdx23> kosies: hast du es denn entsprechend aktiviert im alsamixer?
<ben1u> Wieso reagiert mein Terminal nicht mehr, wenn ich ne Weile per SSH eingeloggt bin?
<sdx23> ben1u: Weil du entweder ctrl-s gedrückt hast oder die Verbindung hinüber ist.
<ben1u> wie kann die Verbindung hinüber werden? Kann man das in der sshd.config einstellen?
<kosies> sdx23,  falls du meinst ob der lautstärke regler oben ist bei "aufnahme" , ja habe ich dann
<kosies> ich kann nichts von mute lesen dort
<sdx23> kosies: einmal Tab, dann bist du in der Aufnahmeübersicht. Da muss das Micro als Capture ausgewählt sein und das entsprechende Capture ungemutet und mit ausreichender Lautstärke.
<kosies> sdx23,  ja ist es,... die ganze zeit scheint zu passen... aber ich mach mal nen screen
<kosies> http://image-upload.de/image/QvQhsR/5226663259.png
<kosies> hmm merkwürdig oder?
<kosies> habe nur probleme mit dem neuen lenovo g580
<kosies> glaube das mein mic nicht unterstützt wird... ist der chip überall gleich wenn er gleich heißt, oder kann es sein das es sich um eine neue REV handelt?
<ben1u> kosies: poste uns mal per nopaste Service, die Ausgabe von lspci.
<spycrab0> ich kriege beim ausführen von apt-get update immer folgenden fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410377/ (ch verwende Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit)
<kubine> Title: Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> spycrab0: nimm mal die cdrom aus den quellen raus
<spycrab0> k1l: mit welchem command mache ich das? 
<spycrab0> k1l: hinfällig entschuldigung hab vergessen in der sources.list nachzuschauen ^^
<k1l> per gui geht das auch mit alt+f2 und dann software-properties-gtk
<kosies> mit welchen linux programm kann ich überprüfen ob ein aktives programm meine VPN ip benutzt um sich zu verbinden?
<vectory> kosies: netstat -tcp listet tcp verbindungen, falls das hilft
<kosies> hab schon tcpdump probiert, aber die schreiben als interne ip local.local
<ben1u> kosies: seit wann hast du dein Notebook?
<kosies> seit paar tagen ben1u 
<kosies> ne woche oder so
<ben1u> achso, also recht neu das Teil?
<ben1u> ich meine von der Herstellung her
<kosies> willst du die modellnummer wissen?
<ben1u> Für welches Programm wolltest du dein Micro nutzen?
<kosies> skype
<kosies> oder google hangout
<ben1u> achso, und du hast schon hin und herprobiert und nix geht?
<kosies> ja in skype kann ich nur ein micro wählen
<kosies> mom
<kosies> ahh finde die settings gerade nicht... aber war nur ein micro zum wählen und das funzete nicht
<ben1u> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<kubine> Title: SkypeTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ben1u> laut https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/201217 hat dort einer das Micro kurz zum laufen bringen können ;)
<kubine> Title: Question #201217 : Questions : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<ben1u> ach, der ist schon weg -.-
<ben1u> kosies: laut https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/201217 hat dort einer das Micro kurz zum laufen bringen können ;)
<kubine> Title: Question #201217 : Questions : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<kosies> kurz?
<ben1u> ja steht da unter #12
<ben1u> du hast doch Lenovo  ThinkPad Edge E330 auch oder?
<kosies> lenovo g580, aber habs gerade mit den setting gecheckt... geht nicht
<ben1u> schade
<kosies> ben1u,  noch da?
<ben1u> jop
<kosies> soweit ich lese bekommen viele das ding aber auch zum laufen.. das ist doch der gleiche chipsatz wie kann es bei den einen nicht gehen bei den anderen schon?
<vectory> anders angebunden an den chipsatz
<vectory> vllt*
<daswort> Ubuntu hat bei der Installation aus irgendeinem Grund ~23 GB meiner /home-Partition für Root reserviert und ein lost+found Verzeichnis erstellt. Ist das normal? Mir kommt das komisch vor.
<ring2> daswort, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur#lost-found
<kubine> Title: Verzeichnisstruktur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tiax_> daswort: beides vollkommen normal, den Prozentsatz für Root kannst du verkleinern (auch auf 0)
<tiax_> mach's nicht bei Deiner System-Platte (da ist es sinnvoll), bei Home allerdings.. 
<tiax_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ext?redirect=no#tuneables
<kubine> Title: ext › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> tiax_: ich dachte das gilt nur für /
<daswort> Ich verstehe aber nicht warum das gemacht wird. Das reservieren von Speicher ist doch dafür dass das System auch starten kann wenn 'alles' voll ist. Allerdings wird /home doch erst sehr spät beim Booten eingehängt. Das kann doch dann keine Begründung sein. Oder ist das zum reparieren der Partition? 
<tiax_> daswort: das ist eine Eigenschaft des Dateisystems, das wird schon vor dem Einhängen/Planen der Mountpunkte so festgelegt
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-05
<tiax_> das ist im GRunde auch bei Heimverzeichnissen sinnvoll, gewissen Platz zum "Rangieren" zu lassen
<tiax_> allerdings sind 5% bei heutigen Festplattengrößen sehr viel
<ring2> daswort, das ist in dem von tiax_ verlinkten artikel auch erklärt ;)
<tiax_> wie genau die Einstellungen für Deine Partitionen sind, kannst Du mit tune2fs -l rausfinden. Mehr dazuunter man tune2fs
<nevchen> re
<daswort> Ich sehe nur »um im Fall eines Volllaufens der Festplatten dem Systemadministrator root noch die Anmeldung und das Korrigieren des Zustands zu ermöglichen.« Und das betrifft /home nicht.
<tiax_> daswort: achso, musst noch etwas weiter unten lesen, im Kasten
<tiax_> das mit der Fragmentierung und so
<ring2> daswort, im grauen hinweis kasten
<daswort> achja :) Danke
<ring2> :)
<ben1u> moin, wenn ich z.B. eine Präsentation mit libreoffice auf DISPLAY=:0 per SSH starte, kann ich dann irgendwie aus der Ferne noch auf dieses offene Dokument einsehen um z.B. die F5 Taste zu drücken?
<ben1u> ich habe eine Impress Datei mit der Option --show geöffnet aber es öffnet normal und nicht im Präsentationsmodus. Das ist ein Bug oder?
<daswort> hi
<ben1u> daswort: hi
<daswort> ben1u: Wie sieht der ganze Befehl aus?
<ben1u> ich fand die Lösung: in File > properties > user properties menu, put in one of the 4 first fields a text field containing a value named autostart
<ben1u> ich musste einfach da autostart zum Dokument anfügen.
<ben1u> also unter Datei>Eigenschaften>Benutzerdefinierte Eigenschaften
<daswort> Schick. Nur autostart oder : autostart | ja / nein | true
<ben1u> daswort: unter Typ Text und bei Wert autostart
<ben1u> und dann noch den den Sofortstarter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache_OpenOffice/Erweiterungen#Sofortstarter unter Extras>Externsion Manager installieren.
<kubine> Title: Erweiterungen › Apache OpenOffice › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest68328> gibt es bei texmaker tastenkürzel für die pfeiltasten?
<k1l> Guest68328: tastenkürzel für die pfeiltasten?
<Guest68328> k1l: jo genau
<k1l> Guest68328: ich versteh nicht, was du damit meinst/machen willst
<Guest68328> k1l: na z.b. wie bei emacs, da kann man mit tastenkürzeln navigieren
<kosies> Guten Morgen!
<stevieh> moinmoin
<kosies> wo befindet sich den bei 12.04 die /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stevieh> Sachtmal, kann das sein, daß bei Evolution in 12.04 wieder ein alter Bug reinkam: Es kann öfters nach nem Netzwerkwechsel (Standyby und anderes Netzer) keinen netzwerkzugang mehr bekommen... damals hing das irgendwie an der Dbus Signalisierung...
<jokrebel> kosies: Die wird meist nicht mehr gebraucht.
<kosies> ich muss nvidia_current aktivieren... sie ist da aber nicht in benutzung
<k1l> kosies: da wo es der name schon sagt. aber die xorg.conf wird nur gebraucht, wenn die automatische erkennung fehl schlägt. also was willst du eigentlich machen?
<dadrc> kosies, wenn du eine brauchst, kannst du einfach eine erstellen, wird beachtet, wenn sie da ist
<kosies> ok
<kosies> thx
<k1l> kosies: installier einfach das paket "nvidia-current" fertig
<kosies> habe ich doch... k1l 
<k1l> und wie machst du fest, dass er den dann nicht benutzt?
<k1l> hast du etwa eine hybrid-karte?
<kosies> k1l,  ja hybrid, bei der Gui von "zusätzliche treiber" steht es drinne
<k1l> !grafikkarten_nvidia > kosies
<kubine> kosies: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kosies> k1l,  wenn du jetzt bumblebee meinst... geht nicht
<k1l> kosies: du musst dich jetzt was einlesen. du brauchst spezielle treiber, da das aus dem stand nicht von ubuntu unterstützt wird.
<k1l> kosies: dann hast du nur eine möglichkeit. im bios fest eine graka auswählen. sonst wird das nichts
<kosies> ja ich kann im bios entweder UMC oder Switchable auswählen
<kosies> ich denke bei switchable kann ich dann die nvidia benutzen
<k1l> kosies: nein
<k1l> swithcable braucht bumblebee
<k1l> wenn du das nicht nutzen kannst/willst dann musst du auf eine der karten umstellen und den passenden treiber installieren.
<k1l> weil wenn der im betrieb von der intel auf die nvidia umstellt geht das nicht. ubuntu ist nicht darauf ausgelegt
<k1l> und da du scheinbar nur auf dei intel stellen kannst, kannst du nur den intel treiber nutzen.
<kosies> hat aber nicht funktioniert... mom ich zeig dir mal welchen fehler ich hatte http://nopaste.me/paste/36443267350447f72a7277
<kubine> Title: [ 316.063529] [ERROR]Cannot a - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kosies> k1l,  okay das hört sich sehr scheiße an
<kosies> muss mal rebooten bis gleich
<beaver74> gibt es denn überhaupt irgendeine Linux-Distribution die das unterstützen würde?
<k1l> kosies: siehe https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting
<kubine> Title: Troubleshooting · Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<k1l> kosies: geh nochmal die bumblebee anleitung schritt für schritt durch
<k1l> beaver74: mit bumblebee ja
<k1l> beaver74: ansonsten fehlt da aufgrund der treiber und dem support im kernel die fähigkeit
<beaver74> also auch Ubuntu sollte dass mit dem bumblebee hin bekommen?
<k1l> beaver74: ja, tut es auch, wenn man sich an die anleitung hält. aber eben nicht ootb
<beaver74> ja, ok
<k1l> <k1l> kosies: siehe https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting
<kubine> Title: Troubleshooting · Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<k1l> <k1l> kosies: geh nochmal die bumblebee anleitung schritt für schritt durch
<kosies> so welchen treiber brauche ich denn damit nur die intel läuft.... als ich bumblebee gelöscht habe war der treiber für die interne auch weg
<kosies> k1l,  ich war mir ziemlich sicher ich habe alles richtig gemacht
<k1l> kosies: die intel läuft mit dem kerneltreiber. da muss man nichts installieren
<k1l> kosies: siehe den hiinweis auf der bumblebee seite. die jungs sagen eben was anderes
<kosies> es ist ja richtig das nvidia_current installiert sei muss für bumblebee
<kosies> ich mache gerade das troubleshooting aber verstehe nicht alles perfekt
<k1l> kosies: "Ein eventuell im BIOS vorhandener Schalter für die GPUs ist auf "switchable" zu stellen. Bevor die Installation gestartet wird, muss eine eventuell vorhandene xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ entfernt werden; bumblebee verwendet eine eigene xorg.conf.nvidia in /etc/bumblebee/. Der nvidia-current Treiber wird bei der Installation von bumblebee mitinstalliert."
<k1l> kosies: und weitere hinweise auf der wiki.ubuntusers.de seite von bumbelebee
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee  das ziehst du dir jetzt von vorne bis hinten mal rein. und nicht überfliegen sondern lesen und verstehen. auch der hinweis mit den x-swat treibern ist wichtig.
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kosies> yes sir!
<beaver74> :)
<kosies> wenn der nouveau-Treiber deaktiviert wird. Dazu nutzt man die Bootoption nouveau.blacklist=yes, wie auch im Abschnitt 
<kosies> darf ich den treiber auch einfach löschen?
<kosies> ich stelle mich gerade doof an um ihn zu blacklisten
<k1l> das ist nen kernel-treiber, den willst du nicht "löschen"
<k1l> kosies: und wo hast du denn jetzt schon wieder her, dass du den nouveau löschen willst?
<kosies> wobei... unnötig
<kosies> problemlösungen, aber ich sehe gerade das geht nur um den boot
<k1l> kosies: deswegen auch erst lesen, dann verstehen und dann rumfummeln. wenn man immer sofort rumfummelt, wenn man die 2.hälfte von satz noch nicht gelesen hat kann es nur schief gehen
<kosies> wie sehe ich denn meine aktuelle nvidia treiber version
<kosies> denke ich habe die 295.40
<kosies> soweit ich es verstehe muss ich nicht den Driver= in Driver=nvidia ändern
<kosies> und ich hab immer noch den gleichen fehler beim starten von  ptirun
<k1l> kosies: hast du auch die hinweisbox oben gelesen?
<k1l> unter dem kapitel: "vor der installation"?
<k1l> naja, ich bin weg. eine anleitung vorlesen ist nicht so mein fall :/
<kosies> also,
<kosies> add repo
<kosies> und xorg conf meinst du
<kosies> klar hab ich
<kosies> weiß ja nicht was du hast k1l  aber ich hab alles richtig gemacht denke ich
<kosies> @ k1l 
<watschu> hallo, ich habe auf meinem thinkpad t61 Ubuntu12.04 in der 64Bit version installiert. nun bekomme ich jedesmal wenn mit brassero eine cd oder dvd brennen möchte den fehler "an internal error occured" gleich zu beginn des brennvorgangs. Dabei ist es egal, ob ich versuche eine Musik- oder Datencd zu brennen. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<dadrc> watschu, probier mal ein anderes Brennprogramm, xfburn oder k3b oder auf der Konsole wodim
<watschu> ok
<watschu> xfburn
<watschu> sorry sollte in die kommandozeile
<watschu> ok, mit k3b funktioniert jetzt alles, danke dadrc
<marcel_st> hallo... Ich habe einige shared-libraries welche ich entweder mit export LD_LIBRARY_PATH oder über eine Config in /etc/ld.so.conf.d angeben kann... jetzt benötigt meine Source aber wohl noch die Angabe  einer lib in LIBRARY_PATH... wie kann ich das ebenfalls in ld.so.conf.d angeben?
<bullgard6> Wozu dient der Kernelprozess [crypto] auf meinem ubuntu 12.04.1?
<karakTaka> bullgard6: hast du verschlüsselte partitionen/ordner?
<bullgard6> karakTaka: Nein.
<karakTaka> hm.. wär jetzt auch zu einfach gewesen
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Da sollte sich doch was rauslesen lassen: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man9/crypto.9freebsd.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: crypto -- API for cryptographic services in the kernel (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Diese 'Seite hatte ich mir schon durchgelesen, bevor ich hier postete.
<darkshell> wie konfiguriere ich die konsole/terminal so... das ich auch direkt aus einen z.B. .scripts ordner programme starten kann... da gabs doch was
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Was für ein Problem verursacht dieser Prozess denn genau? Ober ist das wieder einer Deiner "ich will es halt einfach wissen"-Umfragen.
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Bitte informiere Dich, was eine Umfrage ist.
<k1l> darkshell: meinst du das hier? http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/uber-die-verwendung-von-in-shell-befehlen/
<kubine> Title: Über die Verwendung von ./ in Shell-Befehlen | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<darkshell> k1l,  ja danke war das richtig, habs soweit auch hinbekommen
<darkshell> nur mir ist ein fehler unterlaufen jetzt wieß ich nicht wie ich es rückgängig mache
<k1l> darkshell: kommt auf den fehler drauf an
<darkshell> jetzt hab ich . in das PATH aufgenommen weil ich dachte damit binde ich das aktuelle verzeichniss ein,.. dem war aber nicht so,.. habe es dann später richtig gemacht mit /home/me/.scripts
<darkshell> "." soll natürlich wieder weg :P
<k1l> darkshell: man kann die scripte auch einfach in ~/bin legen, das wird automatisch aufgenommen ohne am path zu spielen
<k1l> darkshell: und nach nem reboot wird path eh wieder auf standard gesetzt
<sdx23> und ~/bin ist im Übrigen durchaus recht verbreitet.
<darkshell> achso... o.O
<darkshell> okay also keine bedenken :)
<k1l> darkshell: das mit ~/bin steht übrigens auch auf der seite, die ich verlinkt hatte. du solltest wirklich daran arbeiten, wie du mit anleitungen umgehst
<gschwepp> Ich dachte immer man sollte /usr/local/bin nehmen ... Ist das nicht auch eigenlich im Sinne des Erfinders es dort abzulegen? 
<darkshell> jap hab ich gelesen, 
<darkshell> dachte nur... der ordnung halber...
<k1l> gschwepp: user vs systemweit
<k1l> das system wird für $PATH natürlich nicht in den user-homes rumsuchen
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Wie füge ich Bandbreitenbegrenzung in den Autostart ein? Geht um diesen Befehl: "sudo wondershaper eth0 2900 900"
<RedNifre> Auf der Kommandozeile fragt er mich natürlich nach dem Passwort (funktioniert auch), allerdings geht es nicht, wenn ich ihn in "Startprogramme" hinzufüge.
<ppq> RedNifre: /etc/rc.local ist dafür vermutlich der richtige ort, die wird nämlich mit root-rechten ausgeführt. sprich, du brauchst kein sudo.
<RedNifre> Kann man Befehle, die sudo brauchen, überhaupt automatisch bei Systemstart starten?
<RedNifre> ah, danke.
<RedNifre> Ich nehme an vor dem "exit 0", hm?
<RedNifre> ah, steht sogar im comment, sorry.
<ppq> da nimmst du ganz recht :p
<RedNifre> Danke für die Hilfe. Macht's gut!
<Elfchen> Guten Abend
<noggo> hallo
<noggo> wie kann ich ein theme von kde-look.org installieren z.b. http://bit.ly/NRFNnr. bin neu in sachen KDE. mir gefällt die unity-oberflächen und gnome-shell nicht
<kubine> Title: Element KDE-Look.org (at bit.ly)
<ppq> noggo: du musst qtcurve aktivieren. im entsprechenden kcmshell fenster (irgendwo in den einstellungen) gibts dann noch nen "configure" o.ä. button, wo man die theme-datei ( http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/151136-Element-1.1.qtcurve ) angeben kann
<ppq> keine ahnung, wie das mit der "colors" datei geht, vermutlich irgendwo im farbschemata einstellungsdialog
<Huaba> Hallo. Ich hab einen kleinen HomeServer und seitdem update auf 12.04 von 10.04 schaltet er sich nicht mehr ab. Also wenn ich "halt" mache dann fährt er runter aber der Lüfter läuft weiter etc.
<MarkusH> Huaba: schau mal bitte nach was in /etc/default/halt drinsteht
<MarkusH> da sollte "HALT=poweroff" stehen
<Huaba> tuts auch
<MarkusH> hmm
<MarkusH> dann habe ich keine Idee
<MarkusH> außer: "shutdown -P now" als alternative zu "halt"
<Huaba> ja dann fährt er runter..
<Huaba> danke MarkusH 
<jokrebel> Huaba: Soll auch den Befehl "poweroff" geben.
<jokrebel> Huaba: Hast Du NVidia im Einsatz?
<Huaba> nope
<Huaba> amd board mit onboard grafik
<jokrebel> Huaba: Wie fährst Du denn runter (bisher)? Terminal "sudo halt"?
<Huaba> normalerweise schon
<Huaba> aber das kann ich ja jetz einfach anders machen :D
<jokrebel> Huaba: Es gibt da einen Bug, der aber wohl erstmal den GUI-Shutdown betrifft, aber vielleicht passt Dein Vehlverhalten ja auch mit rein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/987220
<kubine> Title: Bug #987220 “System does not power off reliably when “Shut Down”...” : Bugs : “indicator-session” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> -V +F *seufz*
<tezter> hi
<Huaba> ich werds weiter beobachten, aber vorerst benutz ich einfach den andren Befehl :-)
<tezter> lässt deaktivieren, dass fenster abgedunkelt werden, wenn das gnome ( oder der window manager?) meint, dass es inaktiv ist? z.b. gnome-terminal und flash animationen im vollbildmodus werden nach ein paar sekunden "abgedunkelt".
<k1l> !away > tuxifier 
<kubine> tuxifier: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<herbstleyd> kennste das prog "terminator" ? geht ab.. is aber nen gnome tool
<KnightRider> hallo. Ich habe ein Netbook mit der Auflösung 1024x600. Bei einigen Programmen (gerade bei gThumb) kommt es vor, dass Meldungen/MessgeBoxen höher als 600px sind. So kann ich nicht per Maus den OK-Button auswählen. Fenster verkleinern geht auch nicht. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man so etwas verhindern kann?
<sash_> KnightRider: Alt-Taste halten und Fenster irgendwo mit der Maus anpacken, dann verschieben.
<beaver74> KnightRider, verhindern wüsste _ich_ jetzt nicht.. aber mit Alt+linke Maustaste kannst du das Fenster verschieben und so an die Buttons kommen
<beaver74> äh.. danke sash_ :)
<KnightRider> sash_ und beav3er74: danke auch für den Tipp. Ich hoffe ich vergesse das beim nächsten mal nicht wieder...
<darkshell1> nabend, ubuntu ist mir zum 3tten mal jetzt abgeschmiert / eingefrohen
<darkshell1> welche logs sagen aus was passiert ist?
<k1l> .xsession-errors im home und syslog und dmesg in /var/log
<Robert_Zenz> darkshell1, ist wirklich das komplette System eingefroren oder nur die Eingabegeräte?
<darkshell1> ton ist hängengeblieben - also hat sich so ekelhaft wiederholt - und nix ging mehr
<darkshell1> hmm ich find nichts... ich zeig eich mal die log
<ppq> wenn nichtmal mehr sysrq geht, findet man normalerweise nichts in den logs, das kann dann einfach hardwarebedingt sein. wenn es öfters vorkommt: memtest86+
<darkshell1> ppq,  ja den wollte ich durchführen aber das notebook ist neu...
<darkshell1> also die logs sind leer... :(
<ppq> darkshell1: tu es trotzdem. neu muss nicht heißen, dass der ram nicht fehlerhaft ist
<darkshell1> alles klar thx
<ppq> dann drück ich mal die daumen, dass dein ram kaputt ist
<ppq> der ist wenigstens billig
<darkshell1> ehh... ja die garantie :D
<darkshell1> hat jemand ne film empfehlung :D
<ppq> darkshell1: du kannst gerne rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommen :)
<_Phil_> verwendet jemand von euch gm-notifier unter xfce ?
<_Phil_> ich bekomme ein notification fenster... 
<_Phil_> kein tray icon... 
<_Phil_> wenn ich mit der maus zu fenster fahre verschwindet es... 
<_Phil_> wenn ich wegfahre ist es wieder da... 
<_Phil_> ich glaub das ist nicht der sinn der sache.. 
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-06
<k4v> hi ich hab ein problem mit einer externen verschlüsselten platte, die ist an meinem thinkpad über eine sata3-expresscard angeschlossen. regelmäßig verliere ich den zugriff auf das verschlüsselte volume, wenn ich es dann versuche erneut zu mounten, kommt ein fehler Error mounting: mount: /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-e9032d5e-322e-4c0f-a872-d2bb19f35fa9-uid1000 already mounted or /media/enc busy 
<k4v> irgendwie ist die usb3-verbindung wohl wackelig, wenn das notebook in den ruhezustand wechselt
<k4v> bei mir hilft dann nur ein reboot
<zeitsofa> naja in der /etc/mtab wird nich ein eintrag stehen das es gemountet ist 
<magerquark> hola, ist es möglich einfach eine weitere platte unter / einzuhängen und ubuntu kümmert sich dann von alleine um das aufteilen zwischen neuer und alter platte?
<LetoThe2nd> magerquark: nein.
<magerquark> schade
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei.
<ppq> du könntest von einer live-cd aus dein / vergrößern
<LetoThe2nd> !lvm | magerquark, hier mal eine möglichkeit, mit nem bestehenden system aber etwas tricky.
<LetoThe2nd> !lvm > magerquark, hier mal eine möglichkeit, mit nem bestehenden system aber etwas tricky.
<kubine> magerquark, hier mal eine möglichkeit, mit nem bestehenden system aber etwas tricky.: Informationen zu LVM finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LVM
<LetoThe2nd> meh
<magerquark> LetoThe2nd, merci
<MojoDodo> hallo, ich hätte gerne, dass termine (also .ics-dateien) automatisch mit der thunderbird erweiterung lightning geöffnet werden
<MojoDodo> ich suche deshalb den befehl der folgendem vorgehen entspricht: in Thunderbird: Events & Tasks → Import → datei wählen
<MojoDodo> wie öffne ich denn eine ics.datei mit lightning aus der kommandozeile?
<dAnjou> MojoDodo: schon mit thunderbird selbst versucht?
<MojoDodo> wie meinst du? thunderbird /pfad/datei.ics ?
<MojoDodo> dAnjou: damit öffnet sich immer das fenster für eine neue email und die datei ist dann im anhang
<dAnjou> ah, war nen versuch wert
<MojoDodo> ja
<bastomat2000xl> hi leuz
<l8nighthorscht> hey...ist die beta 1 von 12.10 schon raus? sollte doch heut kommen, oder?
<ring1> l8nighthorscht, würde es mal in #ubuntu-de+1 probieren
<l8nighthorscht> ring1, danke
<dreamon> Heute gibts wieder einen neuen Kernel für 12.04. Frage: Werden hier Feature Updates gemacht? Oder ist das lediglich Fehlerbereinigung?
<dadrc> dreamon, was auch immer die Leute upstream in die Kernelupdates reinpacken
<dadrc> Ubuntu wechselt die Reihe nicht, also sind es meistens nur Bugfixes
<dadrc> Aber wenn die Upstream beschließen, dass der 3.2 neue Features kriegt, sollten die auch in Ubuntu landen
<ring1> dreamon, du könntst mal ins changelog gucken. müsste mit dem paket mitkommen. z.b. in /usr/share/doc/linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic/changelog.Debian.gz sofern 3.2.0-23 deiner version entspricht
<dreamon> Aktuell hab ich -> Linux version 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<ring1> na dann weißt du ja, wie du den pfad anpassen musst
<dreamon> Installierte Version: 3.2.0.29.31-> Verfügbare Version: 3.2.0.30.32 -> Ab wann entscheidet man einen neuen Kernel über die Updates zu schicken?
<NTQ> Kennt jemand ein Bildverwaltungsprogramm für Ubuntu, das wie Picasa automatisch Gesichter erkennen und gruppieren kann?
<FUZxxl> Jallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe eine etwas exotische Frage zu Videokonvertierung.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe eine Software, die aneinandergehängte PPM-Bilder als Rohdatenstream ausgibt.
<dreamon> ring1, Dazu muß ich neuesten Kernel aber erstmal installieren. DA stehen nur die alten Kerne drin.
<FUZxxl> Kann ich das mit avconv in irgendwas anderes konvertieren?
<ring1> dreamon, dann lade dir das paket einzeln herunter und lies das changelog vor der installation
<ring1> dreamon, z.b. von packages.ubuntu.com
<dreamon> ring1, Danke .. ich installier mal und lese nach. Ich wollte nur mal wissen was da so passiert. ;)
<ring1> dreamon, viel spaß dabei :)
<FUZxxl> Lösung gefunden :-) Danke!
<ring1> FUZxxl, gibst du die lösung auch preis? vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden, der mitliest
<FUZxxl> -c Die Lösung ist, de Codec ppm auszuwählen.
<tezter> lässt es sich deaktivieren, dass fenster abgedunkelt werden, wenn gnome (oder der window manager?) meint, dass es inaktiv ist? z.b. gnome-terminal und flash animationen im vollbildmodus werden nach ein paar sekunden "abgedunkelt".
<jokrebel> tezter: Abgedunkelt heißt in dem Fall nicht deaktiv sondern eher "hab noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen da ausgelastet"
<jokrebel> so als erste Vermutung ohne näher Erläuterungen.
<jokrebel> +e
<MojoDodo> hallo, ich hatte da heute mittag schonmal gefragt, vielleicht ist aber ja jetzt jmd da der eine idee hat. ist es möglich mit einem befehl aus der kommandozeile eine .ics-datei mit lightning (thunderbird) zu öffnen?
<MojoDodo> also etwas das "Events & Tasks" → import... entspricht
<dadrc> Ne, geht nicht
<dadrc> https://bugzil.la/357480 ← gibt seit 6 Jahren ein Ticket dafür, aber niemand will es machen :/
<kubine> Title: 357480 Opening or adding .ics files to calendar by double click (at bugzil.la)
<MojoDodo> hm...schade
<MojoDodo> wenn es nämlich möglich gewesen wäre das über die kommandozeile zu lösen hätte ich den befehl entsprechend zum ics MIME-type in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list eingetragen
<MojoDodo> dadrc: dann wär das mit dem doppelklicken kein problem gewesen
<MojoDodo> und vor allem hätte ich die dateien dann auch aus firefox heraus direkt öffnen können, müsste sie nicht immer speichern und dann öffnen
<dadrc> Ajo, schon klar, aber da Thunderbird nicht damit umgehen kann...
<MojoDodo> dadrc: wie meinst du damit nicht umgehen? an sich öffnen lassen sie sich ja, eben über das menü, aber es gibt halt keinen befehl für die kommandozeile dafür
<dadrc> Ok, dann eben in lang: Thunderbird kann mit ics-Dateien als Parameter beim Aufruf nicht umgehen
<MojoDodo> dadrc: ah
<ring2> dadrc, diese ewig offenen bugs sind ein graus
<apricot1> gibt es ein Programm für Ubuntu 12.04, mt dem ich über ein Fax-Modem telefonieren  und Fax senden/empfangen kann ?
<k1l_> !wiki > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<k1l_> apricot1: was sagt das denn unter dem suchwort " fax"?
<apricot1> muss ich mal gucken :) danke 
<Markus_> Abend http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410392/ wie kann ich das Problem lösen?
<kubine> Title: apache2 restart › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Markus_: da läuft schon was auf port 80
<apricot1> ich hab auf ubuntuusers gesucht nach telefonieren/fax über Modem ..... leider keine sinnvollen Postings gefunden
<apricot1> ich hab ein notebook mit Dualboot. Win7 und Ubuntu 12.04. Mit win7 kann ich telefonieren und faxen über das eingebaute FaxModem. Ich möchte das mit Ubuntu machen ! Hat jemand ne Idee welche Programme verwendbar snd ?
<k1l_> !analog_faxen > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu Analog_faxen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Analog_faxen
<k1l_> apricot1: du musst nochmal an deinen such-skillz pfeilen :)
<apricot1> k1l_, danke - damit geht faxen schon mal. Fehlt noch das telefonieren :-)
<k1l_> !isdn_karten
<kubine> k1l_: Informationen zu ISDN-Karten finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ISDN-Karten
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-07
<CrisBee> Wollte nur mal XChat testen. Habe noch nie wirklich IRC verwendet! :D
<CrisBee> Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht! ;-)
<Guest54306> wie kann man denn einen bestimmten nick im irc registrieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest54306: frag in #freenode bzw. schau mal kurz auf der freenode-seite nach.
<apricot1> Notebook Acer Aspire 5920G DualBoot. Win7 und Ubuntu 12.04. Modem läuft unter win7 tadellos (Telefon+Fax). Ubuntu erkennt das modem nicht. Auch in /dev ist nichts zu finden. Gibts ne Möglichkeit ?
<apricot1> lshw zeigt auch kein Modem
<MarkusD_> Hallo wer kann mir da helfen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410397/
<kubine> Title: apache2 restart › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<karakTaka> MarkusD_: zeig mal deine apache config
<k1l> MarkusD_: da lausch schon was auf port 80?
<MarkusD_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410402/
<kubine> Title: config › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkusD_> k1l weis ich nicht
<MarkusD_> sehe nix
<karakTaka> MarkusD_: ein "netstat -tulpen" noch bitte
<MarkusD_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410407/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> MarkusD_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Apache-Server-steuern
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> was fällt dir da auf?
<MarkusD_> 0.0.0.0:80
<MarkusD_> ?
<k1l> MarkusD_: schau dir mal den befehl an der da im wiki genannt wird
<karakTaka> da läuft doch ein apache auf 80
<MarkusD_> aber ich habe schon sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  versucht
<karakTaka> MarkusD_: bist du root?
<MarkusD_> ja
<karakTaka> dann brauchst du sudo eh nicht
<karakTaka> aber da läuft eh schon ein apache
<karakTaka> ganz oben die erste zeile
<MarkusD_> wie kann die den killen
<MarkusD_> ich komme net auf meine HP
<karakTaka> ist das ein server?
<karakTaka> und warum zum geier läuft da php auf 4444?
<MarkusD_> karakTaka: weis ich nicht :(
<karakTaka> MarkusD_: versuch mal mit dem init skript den apache zu stoppen und dann zu starten
<karakTaka> MarkusD_: du weißt nicht, welche programme da ports auf deinem server öffnen?
<karakTaka> ohje
<MarkusD_> ok apache ist aus
<MarkusD_> ok geht jetzt
<Klauserner> Hi, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410412/ warum kommt das? wie kann ich das beheben
<kubine> Title: apt-get install Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34179/update-manager-can-not-open-due-to-missing-var-lib-dpkg-status
<kubine> Title: Update manager can not open due to missing /var/lib/dpkg/status - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Klauserner> cp: cannot stat `/var/lib/dpkg/status-old': No such file or directory 
<Mike1> Klauserner: die Festplatte ist aber in Ordnung? Von alleine sollte sowas nicht passieren
<dadrc> Klauserner, in /var/backups sollten ein paar Backups sein
<dadrc> Kopier davon das neuste zurück
<Klauserner> ./var/backups gibt es nicht
<Klauserner> Festplatte ist ok
<dadrc> Was hast du mit dem System gemacht, wenn es nicht mal /var/backups gibt? o0
<Mike1> das letzte mal hatte ich sowas bei einer sterbenden Festplatte, darum auch obige Frage
<Klauserner> weis ich nicht, der Server war 1 jahr lang unbenutzt weis nicht was der vorbesitzer gemacht hat
<dadrc> Ich würd die Installation neu machen, der Kerl wusste anscheinend wirklich nicht, was er da tut
<dadrc> Gibt ein paar Skripte, mit denen man versuchen kann, die Infos wiederherzustellen, aber perfekt sind die Lösungen alle nicht
<Klauserner> dadrc: wie kann ich ein Root server neu instalieren ?
<Klauserner> im webinterface finde ich nix
<dadrc> Klauserner, musst du den Hoster fragen, das macht jeder anders
<LetoThe2nd> call $CUSTOMERSERVICE
<Klauserner> ok
<radonky> Hallo
<radonky> ich habe ein Prblem mit meinem eee PC 1005 peg mit dem display LVDS1 kann mir jemand helfen ?
<radonky> Der laptop ist für mein Auto prepariert ( auseinandergebaut ) und ich bekomme nur wieder Backlight wenn ich erst mit der VGA Schnittstelle hochfahre und dann LVDS1 dazustecke
<radonky> woran könnte das liegen ?
<radonky> halo noch jemand da ?
<radonky> kann mir jemand helfen bei dem LVDS1 Displayproblem ?
<_Phil_> ich bin da... hab aber keine ahnung wovon du sprichst. .. sorry. 
<dAnjou> !geduld > radonky 
<kubine> radonky: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<radonky> ah okay sry
<dAnjou> kein ding .. manche verstehen das halt nich. IRC is eben so ;)
<ppq> radonky: du könntest mal versuchen, die helligkeit via /proc zu setzen
<radonky> wie ?
<ppq> radonky: zb. echo 8 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness - das hängt aber von deiner hardware ab
<radonky> Der ist halt schon beim einschalten schwartz 
<ppq> radonky: hast du denn bild, wenn du mit ner taschenlampe gegenleuchtest, oder wieso denkst du dass es nur das backlight ist?
<radonky> ja Feuerzeug geht auch ;)
<apricot1> Ich versuche ein Acer Aspire mit Modem: HDAUDIO Soft Date Fax Modem with SmartCP unter Ubuntu 12.04 in Betrieb zu nehmen. Wird nicht erkannt. Funktioniert bis jetzt nur mit Win7.
<ppq> gut, dann versuch das mal. wie gesagt, der nötige wert und der pfad sind stark von der verwendeten hardware abhängig, keine ahnung was im eeepc da verbaut ist. guck auch mal in die datei "max_brightness" o.ä., falls vorhanden, dann siehst du welchen wertebereich du nutzen kannst
<radonky> ja
<radonky> hat funktionier läst sich ändern
<radonky> aber halt jetzt 
<radonky> wie muss ich das für den Bootvorgang einrichten und warum macht das der blöde Bios net
<ppq> gut, dann kannst du den funktionierenden befehl in leicht abgeänderter form in die /etc/rc.local schreiben: echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness 
<ppq> diesen befehl (ggf. ändern) einfach in die datei /etc/rc.local schreiben
<ppq> VOR die zeile mit "exit 0", in eine eigene zeile
<ppq> das wird dann mit root-rechten beim, systemstart ausgeführt, daher sind sudo und tee nicht mehr nötig
<radonky> okay
<radonky> nur ein > oder zwei ????
<ppq> eins
<radonky> okay
<radonky> mil danke
<ppq> di nulla ;)
<radonky> hehehe
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen
<fachher> Ich habe mal ne frage zu bash skript. Ich habe folgenden Ordner /home/foobar/Latex Vorlage   .
<daswort> Wie transferiere ich am besten eine große Menge Daten >20GiB über WLAN? Was ist der Unix Way? Ich könnte zwar SMB nutzen, aber das sind zwei Ubuntus und außerdem gibts mit SMB manchmal Probleme mit Dateinamen. 
<ppq> ich würds einfach über ssh (sftp) machen
<ppq> da muss man nix einrichten oder installieren
<fachher> dafür wollte ich eine Variable anlegen. Weil der Pfad ein Leerzeichen beinhaltet, dachte ich man escaped es aus. Also ANY="/home/foobar/Latex\ Vorlage/". Dies hat natürlich nicht funktioniert. Nach kurzer suche bei Google habe ich heraus gefunden, dass man die Variable auch in Anführungszeichen setzen muss, wenn man es verwenden möchte
<fachher> Also echo "$ANY"
<fachher> Irgendwie sieht das aber komisch aus. Gibt es einen besseren weg
<dAnjou> nur weils komisch aussieht?
<dAnjou> wat?
<fachher> Ja
<dAnjou> fachher: dann nutz kein shell script
<dAnjou> shell kram *sieht* komisch aus
<fachher> Ich habe nämlich ein Beispiel gesehen, wo die es escaped haben
<dAnjou> ppq: geht bestimmt auch schneller, grad bei ner großen datei
<dAnjou> daswort: ist das ne einmalige sache?
<daswort> ja eigentlich schon
<dAnjou> daswort: dann würd ich einfach HTTP nehmen
<ppq> auch ne möglichkeit
<ppq> zweckentfremdend, aber ok :D
<dAnjou> daswort: geh ins das verzeichnis mit der datei und führ das aus: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<dAnjou> daswort: kann aber nur eine datei auf einmal
<daswort> naja da gäbe es ja wget dAnjou 
<dAnjou> daswort: nein!?
<dAnjou> wie willste denn wget ohne server nutzen?
<daswort> Naja python auf der einen Seite und wget auf der anderen. Ich höre dir doch zu dAnjou  ;)
<daswort> Sind zuviele Dateien um das Manuell zu machen.
<dAnjou> daswort: tar
<dAnjou> daswort: und dann hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden
<daswort> hmm, rsync kann doch keine Authentifizierung, oder? Das läuft doch dann auch nur über ssh. Oder?
<daswort> Und was wäre dann der Vorteil zu sftp
<daswort> dAnjou: was hattest du denn Verstanden? Wenige, aber große Dateien?
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> im prinzip gibts da für dich keinen vorteil
<dAnjou> die verschlüsseln beide und sind damit lahmer
<dAnjou> wie gesagt, die daten mit tar zusammenpacken und mit http rüberholen
<dAnjou> eventuell kannst du sie sogar gleich durch irgendwas durchpipen
<dAnjou> netcat
<dAnjou> glaub ich
<ppq> das wird ja immer abendteuerlicher :D
<daswort> Kann rsync nicht kompression?
<dAnjou> daswort: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/2536/using-netcat-to-copy-files-between-servers
<kubine> Title: Using netcat to copy files between servers | commandlinefu.com (at www.commandlinefu.com)
<ppq> klickibunti-weg: filezilla installieren, auf port 22 mit dem anderen rechner verbinden und einloggen. dann alles gewünschte rüberziehen
<dAnjou> und natürlich gleich nen deppenkommentar drunter: thats what scp is for.
<dAnjou> natürlich mit nem supertux als avatar ... weil man ja n richtiger pro is
 * dAnjou geht nach nebenan
<daswort> Wofür steht "-" in dem Fall?
<dAnjou> daswort: übrigens wärst du auch mit scp längst fertig, wenn du hier nich solange rumeiern würdest ;)
<dAnjou> daswort: stdout
<dAnjou> oder stdin?
 * daswort überlegt sich gerade ob sein Netzwerk vertrauenswürdig ist. :-[
<dAnjou> daswort: wenn nich und dich kümmert das, kommt ohnehin nur scp infrage
<daswort> Wie finde ich heraus auf welchem Terminal ich gerade schreibe? 
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> daswort: keine ahnung was das bedeuten soll
<sonotos> daswort: who oder w + grep
<daswort> Danke sonotos 
<sonotos> daswort: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-find-tty-name/
<daswort> hmm, w und ppt unterscheiden sich. pts/3 vs pts/0 :-?
<jokrebel> ppt?
<Approach> möchte gerne über das Protokoll rsync Dateien ausgleichen. Auf dem Server ist rsync installiert. Der Zugang erfolgt jedoch über das Protokoll FTP. Laut einer Doku beherscht rsync das abgleichen mit dem Protokoll FTP unter der verraussetzung das rsync auf dem Server installiert ist.
<Approach> Hat schon jemand sowas realisiert bzw. hat jemand eine Idee wieso es nicht funktioniert.
<Approach> Alle HowTo Doku basieren darauf das man den FTP Server mountet. Aber das möchte ich nicht
<jokrebel> Approach: Warum nicht?
<jokrebel> Approach: Und warum nimmst Du dann kein FTP-Programm?
<Approach> Will es demnächst über einen cronjob laufen
<bekks> Und was spricht dann gegen das Mounten?
<jochen> Einer Anleitung zufolge, mit der ich unity deinstallieren konnte, da ich xubuntu nutze, habe ich mich mal wieder abgeschossen. Das system bootet bis kurz vor den Einlog-Bild. Der Bootscreen erscheint noch, zum einloggbildschirm  komme ich jedoch nicht. Wie kann ich das Problem reparieren?
<Approach> bekks, wieso funktionen/verfahren umgehen wenn rsync es als feature hat.
<jochen> habe es mal mit sudo apt-get install xubuntu-Desktop versucht. Dann antwortet das system: Schreiben nach /var/cache/apt/ nicht möglich. Die Paketliste oder Statusdatei konnte nicht eingelesen oder geöffnet werden
<bekks> Was genau spricht gegen ssh bei der Verwendung von rsync?
<Approach> bekks, der Hoster hat ssh dicht gemacht
<bekks> Aber lässt rsync und ftp offen?
<jokrebel>  : jochen: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jochen> ok. kann was dauern. Habe das lange nicht mehr gemacht
<Approach> bekks, ftp lässt sich öffnen. defeniere rsync öffnen?
<bekks> Approach: rsync nutzt zur Datenübertragung entweder ssh oder rsh. Daher ist mir unklar, wie du rsync nutzen möchtest, wenn ssh nicht möglich ist.
<bekks> Da bleibt nur rsh, und das will man wirklich nicht nutzen.
<bekks> Und in der Tat ist der einzige Weg, das was Du möchtest zu bewerkstelligen, ftpfs zu benutzen (oder curlftpfs, oder, oder) und dann per rsync "lokal" zu syncen.
<jokrebel> dann kann man aber gleich ein ftp-Programm nutzen, oder liege ich da falsch?
<bekks> Exakt.
<bekks> Einziger Vorteil von rsync an der Stelle ist das Synchronisieren.
<bekks> Was aber dank FTP auch ewig dauert.
<Approach> bekks, wenn ich mich mittels ssh einloggen. dann funktioniert es bedingt sprich, ich logge mich ein und 1 sec logout vom server-
<Approach> deswegen nehme ich an das da vorrichtungen da sind für rsync
<bekks> Also kannst Du dich doch per ssh einloggen. Gerade sagtest Du, dass ssh gesperrt sei.
<Approach> bekks, einloggen schon, aber dannach ist wieder logout
<bekks> Hast du eine rsync Übertragung getestet?
<Approach> Wie teste ich das?
<bekks> In dem Du rsync tatsächlich benutzt.
<Approach>  rsync --port 9922 -av rsync://k122888@109.230.1.1/ /opt/
<Approach> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1524) [Receiver=3.0.7]
<bekks> Sieht schon falsch aus :)
<Approach> Ip adresse abgeändert
<jochen> Habe es wieder hinbekommen. Das Netzwerk war nicht angeschlossen.. :-(
<bekks> Sieht trotzdem sehr falsch aus.
<jokrebel> jochen: hehe - Glückwunsch
<bekks> Approach: Was Du da tust, ist völlig sinnfrei. Du willst definitiv nicht das root-Dateisystem deines Servers nach /opt/ syncen.
<jochen> Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass das andere ende vom Netzwerkkabel in den Rooter gehört... ich geh mal besser ;-)
<Approach> bekks, rsync --port 9922 -avz ../debianstart.tgz k122888@109.230.1.1:/
<bekks> Und was passiert?
<Approach> bekks, das war nur ein test :-)
<Approach> nimmt mein passwort nicht an
<bekks> Was auch immer das bedeutet. Ein Computer macht keine Annahmen.
<bekks> Was genau passiert?
<Approach> ich schreib den hoster an... wird mir zuviel. das spiele ich lieber lotto.
<Approach> er fragt nachdem passwort, nach eingabe sagt er, es ist falsch.
<bekks> Dann hast du per ssh keine login-shell.
<bekks> Also kann rsync nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> Ist das zufällig ein Strato-Rescue-System?
<Approach> bekks, nein ich werde mich wohl etwas geduldigen müssen
<Approach> aber bzgl. ftp ssh usw. schau dir mal das beispiel an:
<Approach> rsync -av rsync://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/README .
<Approach> ^^ von debian habe ich keinen ssh login^^
<bekks> Du verwechselst da etwas.
<bekks> rsync://.. ist ein rsync server, kein FTP und auch kein SSH.
<Approach> ich bin ganz ohr :-)
<Approach> bekks, mal schauen wie der provider das macht... :-)
<bekks> Ich weiß nicht, wo dein Problem liegt. Du hast keinen rsync-Server, also kannst Du nur ssh nutzen. Und du hast keine ssh Loginshell, also kannst Du auch kein rsync nutzen.
<bekks> Bliebe noch der Weg über FTP, was du aber auch nicht nutzen willst.
<Approach> Hoster schrieb: Sie können FTP, SCP, RSYNC und optional Samba sowie NFS
<Approach> benutzen.
<bekks> Da steht nicht "sie können alles auf einmal nutzen" :)
<ch40s_> hi
<Approach> :-)
<fachher> ciao
<veryhappy> hallo. ich möchte gerne mein barebone welches ich besitze unter ubuntu mit media center und allen möglichem zubehör, welches man zum fernsehen braucht einrichten. welche lösungen stehen mir da zur verfügung und kann man auch ubuntu implementieren oder sogar maxdome? maxdome ist KEIN muss. Zur Verfügung stehende Architektur: Ubuntu-deutsch x64, angeschlossen über HDMI Vielen Dank
<ppq> veryhappy: es gibt zahlreiche media centers für ubuntu. xbmc, mythtv, entertainer, mms, moovida beispielsweise. die haben alle ihren eigenen artikel im ubuntuusers wiki, sieh dich dort mal um
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de 
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> zu maxdome kann ich leider nichts sagen
<veryhappy> vielen dank. eine zugehörige frage würde ich gerne noch stellen: ist es möglich das media center dann unter einem extra displayport zu starten? display 0 zum beispiel als media center und :1 als kde? vielleicht kann man auch diese technik mit den anschlüssen hdmi und vga kombinieren dass ich :0 mit hdmi und :1 mit vga verbinde?
<ppq> veryhappy: ja, das geht prinzipiell. hängt aber davon ab, ob dein grafikkartentreiber das unterstützt. was für eine grafikkarte hast du?
<veryhappy> ppq: es ist wie schon geschrieben ein barebone, nvidia ION 2
<ppq> ah, nvidia, sehr gut
<ppq> dann geht das
<veryhappy> ok wie schaffe ich das?
<ppq> zumindest von xbmc weiß ich, dass es dazu unzählige how-tos im netz gibt. guck mal im forum auf xbmc.de
<veryhappy> ok werde ich später machen. vielen dank erstmal
<ppq> oder nutz mal die boardsuche von forum.ubuntuusers.de
<ppq> da gibt es auch ein paar threads dazu
<veryhappy> ja danke
<veryhappy> schönen abend noch
<ubuntufan> ich habe ubuntu 10.04 und möchte das vlc 2.03 installieren geht aber nicht weiss jemand eine lösung zum installieren oder höher ist als 1.06 ?? von vlc 
<jokrebel>   ubuntufan. Ein Upgrade auf das jetzt aktuelle 12.04 LTS welches vermutlich eine höhere als Deine aktuelle Version OOTB mitbringt wäre keine Option?
<jokrebel> ubuntufan: Ansonsten würd ich gern erstmal wissen, was das eigentliche Problem ist, weshalb Du meinst eine neuere Version von VLC zu benötigen.
<ubuntufan> <jokrebel> DpbUnlinkPicture called on an invalid picture / und denke vieleicht das es bei einer neuen version weg ist 
<TheInfinity> hmm. bei fremden mtas ... da gabs doch früher mal mal ein mta dummy package damit sendmail funktioniert
<TheInfinity> das scheint nie teil der quellen gewesen zu sein
<TheInfinity> wie macht man das am intelligentesten (geht um zimbra und verwenden von sendmail)
<jokrebel> ubuntufan: Bitte was? Und allein die Hoffnung, dass ne neuer Version "wasauchimmer" behebt ist nicht grade Zielführend.
<TheInfinity> root@sun:/home/infinity# update-alternatives --install /usr/sbin/sendmail sendmail-msp /opt/zimbra/postfix/sbin/sendmail 25 - update-alternatives: error: Alternativen-Link /usr/sbin/sendmail wird bereits von sendmail-msp verwaltet. <-- was zum geier mache ich da falsch? Oo
<stephan_arch> hallo, kann mir einer sagen wo der unterschied ziwschen xfce und xubuntus xfce ist?
<bekks> xubuntu ist ubuntu ohne unity mit xfce.
<stephan_arch> also gibt es keinen unterschied ziwschen apt-get install xfce und install xubuntu?
<bekks> Ausser der Paketauswahl - nein. Das Metapaket xubuntu-desktop enthält alles, was man gerne auf einem Desktop mit xfce haben möchte.
<bekks> Die Pakete selbst (die, die installiert werden, wenn sie installiert werden) sind die selben.
<stephan_arch> also ist xubuntu xfce mit xfce utils
<bekks> Sozusagen.
<stephan_arch> ich habe hier ein virtuelle maschine mit ubuntu und teste alle möglichkeiten die performance zu verbessern :)
<stephan_arch> bekks, kennst du tutorials wo man upstream verbessern kann?
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<stephan_arch> upstream der service manager, gibt es möglichkeiten den zu beschleunigen so das man schneller startet ?:)
<bekks> Du meinst "upstart".
<bekks> Und noch schneller als der schon ist, wird der kaum werden können.
<guntbert> aha!
<stephan_arch> bekks, schneller geht das nicht? ich habe andere distris ausprobiert die viel schneller gestartet haben
<guntbert> stephan_arch: wo hast du den Eindruck, dass es langsam gehe?
<stephan_arch> der start
<guntbert> aha :-/
<guntbert> das asgt uns jetzt aber eher nix
<guntbert> *sagt
<stephan_arch> restarte und stoppe die zeit wie lange er braucht bis er startet, archbang, sabayone und linux mint sind etwas flotter, ich glaube das hat nur was mit den services zu tun
<guntbert> dann hängst u.a. davon ab, welche Dienste starten 
<guta> nabend
<guta> ich hätte eine frage zur installation von ubuntu 12.10 Live auf einem Acer Laptop
<guta> ich habe ein USB Stick mit "unetbootin-windows-581" erstellt. Wenn ich davon Boote wird nur eine Zeile Ausgegeben: "yyyyyy
<guta> upps ... "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2000 H. Peter Avin et al"
<guta> kann mir jemand einen tipp geben?
<guta> hallo ?-.-
<stephan_arch> guta, usb formatieren
<dreamon> guta, Welches Acer hastn ? Hab hier hauptsächlich Acer gehabt und derartiges Problem noch nicht gehabt. 
<dreamon> Vielleicht mal anderen Stick nehmen
<guta> hab mit dem stick schon nen lenovo mit ubutu bestückt
<guta> hab ihn vorher fat32 standart formatiert und mit "unetbootin-windows-581" ein frisch runtergeladenes iso drauf gepackt
<dreamon> Sagmal welchen Acer du hast.
<guta> 5750G
<guta> Apsire
<guta> brauchst du noch mehr informationen?
<dreamon> Schade den hatte ich noch nicht.  Ne passt scho.
<guta> :(
<guta> mal ne andere dis versuchen?
<dreamon> Hat der kein CD laufwerk?
<guta> doch
<guta> ich kram mal rum, evtl hab ich noch nen rohling^^
<dreamon> Das Problem hatte ich bei anderen Distros. Mit Ubuntu aber noch nicht.
<guta> grummel sieht ja so aus als das syslinux / bootloader aus irgeneinem grund nicht läd -.-
<dreamon> Wenn ich mich noch noch richtig erinner, hab ich das iso immer direkt mit dd auf den Stick kopiert. 
<guta> muss kurz mal rebooten, gleich back
<gutarin> re
<gutarin> re -.-
<gutarin> naja, ich zock mal wieder GW2, dass klappt wenigsten ^^
<gutarin> danke für deine hilfe
<dreamon> GW2?
<ubuntufan> in var/log  kommt diese fehler meldung kennt jemand was das heisst  "  -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime  "
<k1l> ubuntufan: /var/log ist ein verzeichnis. kannst du das nochmal etwas präszisieren?
<k1l> !wf > ubuntufan 
<kubine> ubuntufan: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ubuntufan> <k1l> var/log/syslog kommt diese meldung "  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] " alle 30 minuten 
<k1l> ubuntufan: das ist meiner meinung nach keine error msg, sondern eine info, dass php seine stündliche bereinigung der alten sessions gemacht hat
<bekks> Das ist eine völlig normale regelmäßige Nachricht.
<ubuntufan> <k1l>Suchen und löschen alte Sitzungen alle 30 Minuten " habe ich gerade gefunden in etc/cron.d 
<ubuntufan> <k1l> Danke für deine hilfe 
<k1l> ubuntufan: jo. im syslog sind die errors auch mit error gekennzeichnet. der meiste kram da ist eigentlich nur info
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute. ich hab eine paketquelle integriert, die ich benötige um aktuelle graka treiber nutzen zu können. diese quelle bietet aber auch pakete an, die ich nicht möchte, da nicht stabil. jetzt bietet mir aptitude beim upgrade immer eben diese pakete mit an, obwohl ich die quelle deaktiviert habe... was mache ich falsch?
<k1l> du nutzt aptitude, das ist schonmal der erste fehler
<OlMightyGreek> hm
<k1l> aptitude kommt mit dem multiarch system nicht mehr zurecht. deswegen ist es auch nicht mehr installiert. nutze apt-get
<OlMightyGreek> ok, gleiches problem
<k1l> apt-get update gefahren?
<OlMightyGreek> klar
<k1l> und die quelle ist wirklich rausgenommen?
<OlMightyGreek> ja...
<OlMightyGreek> find ich irgendwie komisch
<OlMightyGreek> clean hat logischer weiseauch nichts gebracht
<OlMightyGreek> neu starten? windows klassiker
<OlMightyGreek> :D
<k1l> hmm, ich wüsste jetzt aus dem kopf nicht in welchem cache das noch hängt
<dreamon> Synaptic zeigt doch beim Start die Paketquellen an, und welche Pakete davon installiert sind. 
<OlMightyGreek> ich bin grad echt ratlos. hab alle extra quellen entfernt
<bekks> apt-get policy paketname#
<bekks> ohne #, aber auf ein Paket, das unerwünschterweise aus der Fremdquelle stammt.
<OlMightyGreek> ungültige operation
<bekks> apt-cache policy...
<OlMightyGreek> aha
<OlMightyGreek> daher kommen die dinger also
<OlMightyGreek> danke, das war hilfreich!
<OlMightyGreek> gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-08
<em> hallo
<klebezettel> hallo...eine etwas bloede frage - ich habe eine ganz gewoehnliche soundkarte mit einem 3,5" input...nun moechte ich mal das der sound aus dem headset und mal ueber die hifi anlage geht - staendig runterklettern und den richtigen stecker reinmachen nervt...was gibt es da fuer moeglichkeit das etwas bequemer zu gestalten? (= festzulegen ob der sound ueber headset oder hifi laufen soll)
<pc-fan> klebezettel: hi, vielleicht hilft dir da #11 und #12 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436050&page=2
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Automatically switch between "Analog headphones" and "Analog output" - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<pc-fan> ist zwar in dem fall die andere richtung, also speaker auschalten wenn headphones drin, könnte aber auch für dich funktionieren
<klebezettel> hmm...aber ich hab doch nur ein ausgang
<bekks> Und Du willst zwei Geräte daran betreiben?
<pc-fan> ah, sorry, jetzt hab ich verstanden, du hast nur einen ausgang und willst das abwechselnd auf verschiedene kabel bringen
<klebezettel> falls moeglich ja
<klebezettel> genau :)
<bekks> Dann musst Du umstecken :)
<klebezettel> ich braeuchte es wirklich ganz simpel, von mir aus kann da zur gleichen zeit das gleiche rauskommen...sollte es da nich irgendein verteiler/y-stecker fuer sowas geben?
<bekks> Klar gibt es Y-Stecker für sowas.
<bekks> Nur ist die gleichzeitige Ausgabe ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Aktion :)
<pc-fan> klebezettel: wenn du umschalten magst: http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Media-Verlegung-Anschl%C3%BCssen-Monitors/dp/B000VRHHAS/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_0
<klebezettel> haben die einen bestimmten namen mit dem ich bei media markt & co weiterkomme? :)
<pc-fan> Audio Umschalter oder irgendwie so
<bekks> "Y-Stecker für (Zahl in Millimetern hier einsetzen)-Kabel".
<klebezettel> hmm, ja , das sieht schon mal sehr interessant aus
<klebezettel> vielen lieben dank! :)
<klebezettel> pc-fan: aber was soll der usb anschluss? welche funktion hat der? als alternative?
<pc-fan> klebezettel: der wird einfach noch ein extra sein, verlegt eben noch einen usb nach vorne
<pc-fan> klebezettel: und laut bewertungen betreibt er mit strom aus dem usb port blaue leds im inneren
<klebezettel> naja die kann man abkleben ;)
<pc-fan> oder einfach das usb kabel nicht einstecken ;)
<klebezettel> jup, wobei das gar nich so unpraktisch waere...ich steck manchmal einen usbstick von schluesselbund an, und wenn der mit seinem gewicht so am usb port haengt sieht das gar nicht gut aus. Da waere dieses extra gar nich so uebel
<pc-fan> klebezettel: geht ohne usb auch noch günstiger ;) http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-Audio-Umschalter-2-Port-Desktop/dp/B0015GMPII/ref=pd_cp_computers_1
<pc-fan> aber ich glaube wir weichen zu sehr vom channel thema ab, hat ja nicht direkt was mit ubuntu zu tun, für weiteres am besten: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<klebezettel> :)
<kosies> moin, ist es möglich den Bereitschaftsmodus nicht mit der Maus aufwachen zu lassen?
<coffeeholic> kosies, das hat was mit dem ACPI zu tun
<kosies> coffeeholic,  kannst du mir nen link geben wo ich mehr darüber lesen kann... weiß nicht nach was ich suchen soll
<coffeeholic> ich hatte noch eine Idee: such mal in den Einstellungen von deinem BIOS/UEFI, da kannst du hoffentlich das Aufwecken durch USB-Geräte deaktivieren
<TheInfinity> heyho. frage von gestern. ubuntu 10.04, zimbra, kein mta aus den paketen installiert. sendmail installiert (könnte aber auch wieder weg). problem ist eher das update-alternatives system
<TheInfinity> ich verstehe diesen fehler beim hinzufügen der zimbra sendmail alternative nicht: root@sun:/home/infinity# update-alternatives --install /usr/sbin/sendmail sendmail-msp /opt/zimbra/postfix/sbin/sendmail 25 >> update-alternatives: error: Alternativen-Link /usr/sbin/sendmail wird bereits von sendmail-msp verwaltet.
<kosies> coffeeholic,  soweit ich mich erinnere nicht....
<TheInfinity> alternative frage: wie kann ich für spezifische befehle die sprachausgabe auf englisch stellen? ich krieg zu dem fehler auch einfach nix ergooglet
<dadrc> TheInfinity, LANG=C befehl könnte helfen
<dadrc> Oder LC_MESSAGES
<TheInfinity> dadrc: wie baute man das noch mal in einen befehl ein? ich hab den syntax einfach vergessen :/
<dadrc> heInfinity, `LANG=C befehl`
<TheInfinity> allerdings wäre mir hilfe zu update-alternatives lieber. ich versteh dieses system einfach nicht wirklich ... weil es nicht so reagiert wie ich logisch erwarte.
<dadrc> Was sagtn ls -l /usr/sbin/sendmail?
<TheInfinity> ich meine ... ich will ne alternative hinzufügen und er sagt mir dass es bereits ne alternative gibt. was für n sinn macht das? ich will ja grade eine zweite alternative hinzufügen?
<TheInfinity> dadrc: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2012-09-07 22:20 /usr/sbin/sendmail -> /etc/alternatives/sendmail
<dadrc> An sich sollte dein Befehl schon funktionieren
<TheInfinity> dadrc: ich mein ich kann natürlich einfach manuell den symlink setzen. aber das würd bei irgendeinem nächstbesten update in die hose gehen, deswegen würd ich gerne den debian / ubuntu way gehen ...
<dadrc> TheInfinity, wie kommst du auf -msp?
<TheInfinity> dadrc: weil sendmail von der gruppe sendmail-msp verwaltet wird. frag mich nicht warum.
<dadrc> Müsste dann der Symlink nicht auch so heißen bzw. hast du es mal nur mit sendmail probiert?
<TheInfinity> dadrc: ich find dazu auch null doku. und der string "sendmail-msp" variiert von anleitung zu anleitung. manchmal ist es "mta", manchmal ... was weiss ich.
<dadrc> Jo, bei RHEL heißt das Ding mta
<TheInfinity> dadrc: update-alternatives: error: alternative sendmail can't be master: it is a slave of sendmail-msp
<dadrc> TheInfinity, wenn der Master -msp heißt, musst du das auch überall angeben, nach meinem Alternatives-Verständnis
<coffeeholic> kosies: vielleicht auch nicht. in meiner Installation finde ich nichts, das mit der Maus und dem Aufwachen zu tun hat
<dadrc> Also `... --install  /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp ...`
<TheInfinity> dadrc: hmm. das könnte ein ansatz sein. auch wenn alle anleitungen was anderes sein.
<TheInfinity> *sagen
<dadrc> Probier's aus und schreib eine bessere ;)
<TheInfinity> dadrc: funktionieren tut es schon mal. nur sendmail geht dann nicht ... hm. dafür aber sendmail-msp
 * jokrebel glaubt auch, dass es da im BIOS Einstellungen für die Wake-Events geben sollte.
<dadrc> TheInfinity, `update-alternatives --display /usr/sbin/sendmail`?
<TheInfinity> dadrc: sagt "keine alternativen vorhanden"
<coffeeholic> hey Kosies
<TheInfinity> dadrc: aaaaaaaaah. ich glaub ich habs. ich muss ZUSÄTZLICH noch die slave sendmail hinzufügen.
<coffeeholic> kosies: ich hab doch noch was (wieder)gefunden: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/kernel/no-mouse-kbd-wakeup.html
<kubine> Title: Disabling mouse/keyboard wakeup (Shallow Thoughts) (at shallowsky.com)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, klingt logisch, ja
<TheInfinity> dadrc: würde ich daraus: http://pastebin.com/xKHrbUZx schliessen - da ist als master sendmail-msp und als slave sendmail beide auf dieselbe sendmail binary
<kubine> Title: root@sun:/home/infinity# update-alternatives --display sendmail-mspsendmail-msp - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, mach mal.
<TheInfinity> dadrc: im moment hab ich noch irgendwo n syntaxfehler ;)
<stephan_arch2> hallo, gibt es einen plymouthmanager der funktioniert und noch supported wird?:)
<TheInfinity> dadrc: ah, man muss beim zweiten auch n anderen namen angeben. hmm. das sieht grade gut aus. mal testen.
<TheInfinity> dadrc: weee. es geht.
<TheInfinity> dadrc: danke für die denkhilfe :)
<dadrc> =)
<TheInfinity> .oO((warum auch immer das überall schräg steht))
<dadrc> Hast doch bestimmt ein Blog. Rein damit.
<stephan_arch2> hallo, suche seit stunden einen plymouth manager womit man bootsplashes und andere boot optionen ändern kann, gibt es einen playmouth manager der supported wird und auch funktioniert?
<jokrebel> stephan_arch2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth hilft da nicht weiter?
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stephan_arch2> jokrebel, da war ich schon :)
<stephan_arch2> aber da wird kein manager empfohlen
<jokrebel> Du suchst also quasi nach ner GUI?
<stephan_arch2> jo, die auch funktioniert :)
<jokrebel> stephan_arch2: Google findet da so manches, was davon allerdings tatsächlich funktioniert kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten. (zB.??? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/plymouth-manager-gui-tool-to-change-boot-theme-and-resolution.html )
<stephan_arch2> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mefrio-g/plymouthmanager...404
<TheInfinity> dadrc: oje. nächstes problem, der testet irgendwie automatisch obs dieselben sendmails sind und stellt fest dass sie es nicht sind. gleich mal suchen. alter schwede, mal inkonsistenz deluxe, bitte ;)
<jokrebel> stephan_arch2: Also hier geht das. Und Launchpad sagt auch dass es das gibt. https://launchpad.net/~mefrio-g/+archive/plymouthmanager
<kubine> Title: Plymouth Manager : Mario Guerriero (at launchpad.net)
<stephan_arch2> jokrebel, also du bekommst keine 404 meldung wenn du die serverliste updatest?
<jokrebel> stephan_arch2: Ich bekomm keine Fehlermeldung bei der Ausführung von: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mefrio-g/plymouthmanager : das jetzt auf meinem Produktivrechner testweise tatsächlich zu installieren möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Im übrigen findest Du in meinem letzten Link auch ne Möglichkeit mit dem PPA-Betreuer Kontakt auf zu nehmen.
<stephan_arch2> jokrebel, also ich habe die 1.5er runtergeladen
<stephan_arch2> und mit dpkg -i installiert
<stephan_arch2> läuft auch, nur werden die ädnerungen nicht angenommen 
<bekks> Dann musst du Kontakt mit dem Betreuer aufnehmen.
<jokrebel> stephan_arch2: Warum macht man sowas? Und was für Ubuntu ist das überhaupt?
<stephan_arch2> 12.04
<stephan_arch2> lts :)
<jokrebel> stephan_arch2: und laut https://launchpad.net/~mefrio-g/+archive/plymouthmanager?field.series_filter=oneiric ist die Richtige wohl 1.6-1. Und warum Du das ganze nicht über die Paketverwaltung und die PPA-Quelle machst hast Du auch noch nicht erklärt.
<kubine> Title: Plymouth Manager : Mario Guerriero (at launchpad.net)
<stephan_arch2> die 1.6er kann man nicht manuell runterladen? also ich finde sie nicht 
<jokrebel>  denn denn auch manuell? Was genau stört Dich an dem Weg über die PPA-Quelle hinzufügen und so installieren wie man das unter Ubuntu _eigentlich_ tut?
<jokrebel> -denn +warum
<bekks> Solange dpkg zur Installation genutzt wird ist das eigentlich Jacke wie Hose.
<jokrebel> oh! und ich seh grad dass das neueste auch nur für oneiric ist
<bekks> stephan_arch2: Welches Paket ganz genau hast Du heruntergeladen?
<stephan_arch2> jokrebel, mich stört daran garnichts, würde ich auch gerne machen aber beim updaten bekommen ich gesagt das die quelle nicht gefunden wird (404) und ich bin nicht der einzige mit diesem problem laut google :)
<stephan_arch2> bekks, die 1.5er
<stephan_arch2> hab ein youtube video gefunden wo das einer mit 12.04 auch so installiert wie ich das gemacht habe
<bekks> stephan_arch2: Gib uns doch bitte mal den kompletten Downloadlink zu der Datei die Du heruntergeladen hast.
<stephan_arch2> bekks, http://sourceforge.net/projects/plymouthmanager/
<kubine> Title: Plymouth Manager | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<bekks> stephan_arch2: Gib uns doch bitte mal den kompletten Downloadlink zu der Datei die Du heruntergeladen hast.
<bekks> Und NICHT den Link zu irgendeinem Inhaltsverzeichnis.
<stephan_arch2> bekks, da ist ein grüner button, einfach drauf klicken
<bekks> Ich will nicht klicken. Ich will den Downloadlink zu der Datei die DU heruntergeladen hast.
<stephan_arch2> http://sourceforge.net/projects/plymouthmanager/files/latest/download
<kubine> Title: Download Plymouth Manager from SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
 * jokrebel war es nie so langweilig, dass er versucht hätte die 5-Sekunden-Bootsplash welche man 1mal am Tag sieht (oder eh nicht, weil man grad derweil Kaffee holt) aufzupeppen und versteht den hohen Aufwand nicht dafür nicht wirklich.
 * coffeeholic denkt das selbe wie jokrebel 
<chk> hi
<chk> gibt es eine möglichkeit ein film aus der zdf mediathek via dlna server auf meinen mediaplayer (asus o!play) zu streamen?
<sdx23> chk: zur EM gab's nen Artikel im Planeten zu dem Thema, such da mal.
<koegs> alternativ: runterladen und auf den dlna server packen
<chk> sdx23, wo finde ich den den palneten? :)
<chk> planeten
<sdx23> chk: http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=zdf%20&area=planet
<kubine> Title: Ergebnisse für „zdf “ › Suche › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Ich habe gerade gsynaptics installiert kann es aber weder im Dash noch auf der Kommandozeile finden. Der Befehl existiert wohl nicht. Doch die installation lief ohne Probleme.
<ceegee> hallo zusammen
<nevchen> hi
<ceegee> ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (xubuntu) und habe hier des öfteren das problem, dass scheinbar dns anfragen beim ersten mal ins leere laufen und erst beim zweiten mal funktionieren. das äußert sich so, das ich in firefox eine seite aufrufen will, dann kommt die meldung "seite nicht gefunden" ein refresh lädt die seite dann aber sofort
<jokrebel> daswort: Vielleicht brauchts noch nen neustart?
<jokrebel> ceegee: Nutzt Du den Networkmanager? Könnte es vielleicht auch am Router liegen? LAN oder WLAN?
<sdx23> daswort: Das Paket enthält kein Binary.
<sdx23> daswort: bzw. du suchst eigentlich gpointing-device-settings
<daswort> Ahhhhhh, danke sdx23 
<ceegee> jokrebel, NetworkManager ich denke schon, wenn es default ist, dann ja. ich habe hier kabelgebundenes netzwerk, für die anderen (windows rechner) stellt sich das problem nicht so dar, also ist der router nicht schuld aus meiner sicht
<jokrebel> ceegee: Hast Du im Networkmanager Einstellungen vorgenommen/drin?
<ceegee> jokrebel, ich habe eine vpn verbindung (openvpn) eingerichtet, mehr nicht
<ceegee> jokrebel, die ist aber inaktiv
<ceegee> jokrebel, das problem ist aber direkt nach einer frischen installation, also vor der einrichtung der vpn verbindung auch schon aufgetreten
<jokrebel> ceegee: Mittels Live-CD schon verfiziert? (ohne da irgendwas dran zu machen; LAN sollte eigentlich OOTB klappen)
<ceegee> jokrebel, ne, das noch nicht
<ceegee> jokrebel, da läuft ja dnsmasq, in /etc finde ich aber keine dnsmasq.conf wie ich sie erwartet hätte
<ceegee> wo wird der konfiguriert, ich will mal gucken welche nameserver der dnsmasq zum forwarden nutzt
<jokrebel> ceegee: Und vielleicht (um Firefox als Ursache auszuschließen) auch mal mit nem anderen Browser ausprobieren.
<ceegee> jokrebel, das kann ich mal machen
<jokrebel> ceegee: Wenn Du da nichts gedreht hast dran, sollte IIRC das alles im Router pasieren. Du nutz ja DHCP, oder?
<ceegee> ja, nutze ich. naja was heisst im router passieren. mein rechner muss ja wissen wo es dnsanfragen hinschicken soll, in der resolv.conf wird auf 127.0.0.1 verwiesen, wo dann dnsmasq die anfragen entgegen nimmt, aber der muss ja auch von irgendwo die antwort herbekommen. ich wüsste mal gerne welche nameserver dnsmasq anspricht, ob das die fritzbox ist oder direkt welche vom provider oder vielleicht sogar welche die ubuntu als deda
<ceegee> ult angibt
<ceegee> default sollte das heissen
<sdx23> ceegee: dig google.de
<ceegee> ah, ich seh grad das in der config vom dnsmasq (ich habe sie gefunden) zwei nameserver stehen, eine ipv4 und eine ipv6 adresse, vielleicht ist hier das problem
<jokrebel> ceegee: wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird das per DHCP mitgeregelt und die DNS sind im Router hinterlegt (und dort meist, wenn nicht von Hand eingetragen, vom Provider übermittelt.
<ceegee> jokrebel, genau, und vom dhcp bekomme ich die beiden adressen, ich nehme an das die ipv6 adresse auch zur fritz.box gehört, ich prüf das grad mal
<jokrebel> ceegee: Wäre denkbar. Würd dann aber eher im Networkmanager IPv6 ausschalten, als dort händisch rumzumachen.
<ceegee> jokrebel, ich hab das ipv6 ja selber auf der fritz.box eingerichtet
<ceegee> ist ein sixxs tunnel
<MarkusGander> Kann mir einer da Helfen, ich komme nicht weiter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410452/
<kubine> Title: ruby Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LAS_>  /msg NickServ identify <Tea3ChaNNel3478>
<LAS_>  /msg NickServ identify <Tea3ChaNNel3478>
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> LAS_: 1) nun nimmst Du ein neues Passwort  2) der / muss am Anfang stehen  3) lass das Deinen Client machen
<LAS_> Hab doch gesacht: Keine Ahnung davon .-(
<Fuchs> LAS_: darf ich Dich kurz direkt anschreiben? 
<LAS_> Fuchs: klar!
<rretzbach> Hat jemand auch das Problem, dass die logitech wireless Eingabegeräte beim Aufwachen des Computers ca. 2min brauchen, um verfügbar zu werden? (Gilt auch beim normalen Boot)
<xonic_> guten abend
<xonic_> hab mal ne frage an unity benutzer =), habt ihr auch probleme mit der performance? hab einige hänger und oft reagiert dann auch überhaupt nichts mehr. =(
<xonic_> liegt das an unity oder an mir? =)
<jokrebel> xonic_: Bei älterer Hardware kann sowas schon vorkommen.
<xonic_> jo klar, aber nicht bei nem i5 
<jokrebel> xonic_: Hängt auch viel mit der Grafikkarte und dessen Treiber zusammen; würd ich jetzt so nicht pauschal unterschreiben.
<xonic_> ist denn der fglrx zu empfehlen?
<jokrebel> xonic_: Kommt auf den Kartentyp an und Grafik ist ein sehr weitreichendes Thema. Google mal nach "ubuntu grafik fglrx wiki" . Die ersten 6 Links jeweils zu ubuntuusers sind auf alle Fälle lesenswert.
<xonic_> jup thx
<xonic_> ist das hier eigentlich nur ein channel für ubuntu also unity oder auch andere desktops?
<jokrebel> xonic_: Sämtlich offiziellen Ubuntu-Varianten. Also auch zB. xubuntu 
<smt> hey leute, doofe frage, mein rechner zeigt mir beim booten an das fehler auf / gefunden wurden, schneidet aber den text ab, welche taste man drücken soll um nen reparaturversuch zu starten, kann mir jemand sagen welche das ist?
<bekks> f
<smt> tausend dank.
<Galnders> Guten Abend, kann mir einer bei der Reparatur von http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410457/ HELFEN?
<kubine> Title: apt-get update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel>  : Galnders: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Galnders> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410462/ jokrebel
<kubine> Title: Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Galnders: Dann versuch mal bitte ein "sudo apt-get install -f"
<jokrebel> und auch …komplett… nopasten.
<Galnders> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410467/
<kubine> Title: ERROR › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Galnders> jokrebel auch kein erfolg
<jokrebel> Galnders: Was genau hast Du getan, bevor das passierte?
<Galnders> jokrebel, mein Vorbesitzer hat was mit apt und co gemacht ich weis es nicht...
<Galnders> Wie kann ich das wieder beheben.....
<jokrebel> Galnders: Ohje - Backup exisitiert bereits?
<Galnders> wo finde ich das
<jokrebel> Galnders: Auf Deinem externen Laufwerk - CDs - DVDs - oder wo Du es halt hingepackt hast…
<Galnders> Das ist ein Root Rechner im RZ....
<bekks> Hast Du ein Backup erstellt, oder nicht?
<bekks> Von alleine passiert das nicht. :)
<Galnders> kein Backup
<bekks> Und wenn es einen Vorbesitzer gab - wieso ist der Server nicht neu installiert worden?
<jokrebel> Galnders: Und sowas was irgend ein "Vorgänger" irgendwie zerbastelt hat, will man wirklich weiterbetreiben?
<Galnders> ja möchte ich, und wie kann ich das Problem jetzt lösen
 * bekks will sowas nicht supporten und zieht sich galant zurück.
<Galnders> Kann man das nicht irgend wie reparieren? 
<jokrebel> Galnders: Du könntes mal "sudo dpkg --configure -a" versuchen - Dass Du kein aktuelles Backup hast und dass irgendein Server von irgendjemandem von dessen Konfiguration man absolut nichts weiß eigentlich keine gute Idee ist wurde mehrfach ausdrücklich erwähnt.
<jokrebel> Galnders: Auch wieder bitte in einen Paste
<Galnders> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory 
<Galnders> ag sorry
<jokrebel> Galnders: Und vielleicht endlich mal mit Prompt, Eingabezeile und allem drum und dran.
<Galnders> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410472/
<kubine> Title: apt-get › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Galnders> immer der gleiche fehler
<jokrebel> Galnders: Dann leg das Verzeichnis einfach mal an "sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial"
<Galnders> Oky habe ich gemacht
<jokrebel>  : Galnders: Dann nochmal die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Galnders: Und überhaupt? Warum bist Du root?
<Galnders> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410477/
<kubine> Title: OK › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Galnders> Ich habe vorhin an was gearbeitet braucht da paar mal root :)
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<Galnders> Wir sind aber 1 schritt weiter gekommen
<jokrebel> Galnders: Ganz ehrlich - Du weist nichts über das System und was passiert ist. Mach es lieber komplett platt und neu drauf.
<Galnders> Wie es aussieht wurde apt get gelöscht
<bekks> Nö
<bekks> Es wurde wohl mindestens an der Paketverwaltung herumgelöscht.
<jokrebel> Galnders: Auch dieses Verzeichnis wird nicht gefunden, kannst ja versuchen auch das anzulegen. Erfolgsgarantie gibt es da keine.
<bekks> Damit ist das System de facto unbrauchbar.
<Galnders> du denkst  /var/lib/dpkg/status ordner anlegen?
<jokrebel> Galnders: Na wenns das nicht gibt…
<mrkramps> das aber 'ne datei…
<jokrebel> im Zweifelsfall überprüfen ob die Aussage der Fehlermeldung stimmt.
<Galnders> ja in /var/lib/dpkg/status  ich finde status nicht
<bekks> Dann ist die Fehlermeldung ja richtig. :)
<sysdef> .o( reinstall und finger weg! )
<Galnders> ok lege ordner status an
<mrkramps> ich meinte eigentlich, dass "status" eine datei ist
<ring0> wenn dann datei status, nicht ordner anlegen
<bekks> Und wenn es die nicht gibt, hat das System keinerlei Informationen über die bereits installierten Pakete. Es ist de facto unbrauchbar.
<bekks> Die Paketverwaltung wird nie wieder sauber funktionieren.
<Galnders> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 
<Galnders> :P
<Galnders> juppppi
<sysdef> naja, es gibt noch /var/backups/
<jokrebel> Galnders: _Lang_ wirst da trotzdem keine Freude damit haben. Sichere was wichtig ist und setz das Ding _unbedingt_sauber_neu_ auf.
<Galnders> der dem Server gehört meldet sich net... kann da nix machen
<mrkramps> Galnders: mach das, was sysdef dir angeraten hat und hol dir eine status-datei aus den backups
<jokrebel> Galnders: Und dass da angeblich alles passt ist kein Wunder wenn es davon ausgeht, dass ja quasi nichts installiert ist. Mal ganz abgesehn von den ganzen dubiosen Fremdquellen die da zu sehen sind.
<Galnders> es gibt kein backups von der status datei
<Galnders> finde kein ordner
<bekks> Dann ist das Ding unrettbar kaputt.
<mrkramps> Galnders: /var/backups/dpkg.status.0
<Galnders> na super 8core 128gb 1gbit anbindung einfach weghauen
<bekks> Was hat die CPU, der RAM, und die Anbindung nun damit zu tun?
<koegs> da bringt die schönste hardware nix, wenn die software verbastelt ist
<Galnders> mrkramps finde kein ordner 
<Galnders> ./var/backups gibt es nicht
<mrkramps> dann ist das sehr schade…
<k1l_> Galnders: ohne .
<k1l_> und welches ubuntu ist das genau? das sollte standard sein
<mrkramps> k1l_: 10.04.4
<Galnders> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410482/
<kubine> Title: apt-get install › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Galnders> k1l_ Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<k1l_> Galnders: ( mrkramps ) auch da ist das /var/backups standard
<mrkramps> k1l_: jo jo
<Galnders> aber bei mir gibt es keinen ORDNER mit den namen backups .... :(
<bekks> Dann ist das sehr schade.
<jokrebel> schmeiß weg diese halb gelöschte Installation.
<bekks> Dein System ist unrettbar beschädigt.
<k1l_> Galnders: aber ganz im ernst. du weisst nicht was da wie gebastelt wurde. auch nicht, welche sicherheitsrelevanten sachen gemacht wurden oder z.b. extra nicht gemacht wurden. sicher die daten, installier das ding neu und richte es dann mit dem backup der daten wieder ein. so weißt du was da wie läuft
<Galnders> Oky danke und einen schönen abend
<k1l_> Galnders: das klingt schon eher nach mutwillig kaputt gemacht. mir persönlich wäre das zu unsicher. retten kann man das auch nicht mehr. man könnte es nur noch so wie es gerade läuft am leben halten, aber das ist keine dauerlösung
<bekks> Das war nicht die Antwort die er hören wollte :P
<k1l_> man muss auch mal loslassen können :)
<mrkramps> so und jetzt im ernst, wie stellt man eine fehlende status datei wieder her?
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<bekks> Man hat ein Backup oder man kauft sich Taschentücher.
<jokrebel> man nimmt die status-old … blöd nur wenn jemand das komplette Verzeichnis geleert hat ;-)
<sysdef> bekks: k, [X] taschentuecher, ... weil einfacher und billiger
<sysdef> scnr
<bekks> sysdef: :D
<xzise> Hi ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit meinem sudo rechten: Wenn ich in der Konsole sudo benutze, dann geht das Passwort was ich eingebe. Aber gerade wollte ich was im Network Manager machen und dort hat er das sudo Passwort nicht akzeptiert.
<gzor> hi, ich habe hier ein ubuntu 12.04, der beim aufruf des gdm scheinbar total hängen bleibt. 
<gzor> Ich komm auch nicht mehr auf die tty... 
<gzor> Ich habe zwar noch per ssh zugriff, weiß aber nicht wie ich jetzt weiter verfahren soll. Grund des schlammasels, ist das mir eine Grafikkarte(amd) abgeraucht ist, und ich deswegen auf die interne grafikeinheit (nvidia) umsteigen musste.
<gzor> weiß jemand wo ich anfangen könnte nach einem 'Fehler zu suchen?
<bekks> In der /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bekks> Und ggf. im gdm log.
<gzor> k ty
<dAnjou> gzor: wieso überhaupt gdm?
<gzor> dAnjou: ich hab gedacht, so heißt aktuell der standard display manager
<dAnjou> ist dir bewusst, dass ubuntu lightdm benutzt?
<dAnjou> offenbar nich
<gzor> ups
<gzor> sorry
<guntbert> xzise: zum Testen: tipp auf der Konsole: gksudo update-manager - was tut sich?
<bekks> xzise: Es gibt kein sudo-Passwort. Das ist immer das Passwort deines ganz normalen Benutzers.
<xzise> guntbert, es erscheint das Passwortabfrage Fenster (aber nicht wie in der Konsole und nicht wie beim network Manger) und dann geht es mit meinem Passwort
<xzise> bekks, Ich weiß aber darum geht es ja nicht. In der Konsole geht es mit meinem Passwort und im Network Manager nicht.
<guntbert> xzise: damit ist geklärt, dass der sudo-Mechanismus funktioniert, beim nm muss das was anderes sein
<xzise> Wobei da steht password of root
<bekks> root hat in Ubuntu kein Passwort.
<xzise> bekks, yup ich weiß
<xzise> aber ich will das root PW ja auch nicht haben sondern der Network Manager
<bekks> NM will dein Userpasswort haben, um gksu zu benutzen, bzw. sudo.
<xzise> bekks, Und das geht nicht
<bekks> Dann liegt es aber nicht am Passwort, sondern an etwas anderem. Wie guntbert gerade schon sagte.
<xzise> “Your authentication attempt was unsuccessful. Please try again.” steht da wenn ich mein Passwort angebe
<bekks> Wir wissen aber, dass das funktioniert, weil du das gerade mit gksu getestet hast.
<bekks> Schau halt nach, was NM so in /var/log hinterlässt.
<gzor> in dem X-server log steht in den Error Meldungen, das er das modul "nvidia"  nicht findet 
<gzor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193426/ <- ist die gesamte ausgabe. die erste error meldung steht bei 107
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gzor> der nvidia treiber ist allerdings natürlich installiert, und auf dem neusten stand
<xzise> bekks, wo genau ^^ ich habe da bisher noch nicht so oft reingeschaut
<guntbert> xzise: /var/log/syslog
<Herlich> Abend, was ist das und wie kann ich das fixen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410487/
<kubine> Title: immediate configuration on › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xzise> Ach und ich habe ein anderes Problem, und zwar verbindet sich mein Laptop mit dem Repeater und der ist nicht so schnell wie direkt über den Router... Kann ich irgendwie sagen, verbinde dich mit dem Router?
<xzise> Beide haben die gleiche SSID
<bekks> Nein, kannst Du nicht. :)
<xzise> o.O
<xzise> Also im syslog steht irgendwie nichts interesantes: http://pastebin.com/U7z58LzB
<kubine> Title: Sep 8 22:45:13 fabian-m NetworkManager[863]: (wlan0): IP6 addrconf timed - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Herlich: KAnnst du uns bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a in einem pastebin geben?
<bekks> Herlich: Und die /etc/apt/apt.conf auch?
<xzise> bekks, meinst du mich? Die zweite Datei gibt es nicht. oder meinst du apt.conf.d?
<bekks> xzise: Nein, ich meine nicht Dich. Deswegen habe ich "Herlich: " an den Zeilenanfang geschrieben. :)
<xzise> Ach lol
<xzise> nvm
<xzise> Stimmt da ist ja herrlich
<xzise> -r
<Herlich> bekks: Bitte schön http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410492/
<kubine> Title: Conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Herlich: Da würde ich mal sagen, die Datei sieht ein bisschen komisch aus :)
<bekks> Herlich: Eigentlich sollte es die Datei auch gar nicht geben.
<Herlich> Das ist aber sehr komisch..
<Herlich> Dann lösche ich die datei
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Benenne sie um.
<Herlich> in?
<bekks> In einen anderen Namen.
<Herlich> ok
<Herlich> Und bekks welcher schritt kommt jetzt? 
<bekks> Herlich: sudo apt-get install libattr1
<Herlich> gleiche fehlermeldung
<Herlich> Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf 
<Herlich> Was will er dort
<bekks> Herlich: Kannst Du bitte mal apt-cache policy libselinux1 in einen pastebin schieben?
<Herlich> Oky 
<Herlich> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410497/
<kubine> Title: cache › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> hmm. Was sagt denn man 5 apt.conf dazu?
<Herlich> bekks: ich kann in der datei nicht verändern nur lesen... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410502/
<kubine> Title: Immediate-Configure › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Herlich> nichts
<bekks> Herlich: In einer man-page kann man nichts verändern...
<bekks> Da kann man was lesen.
<Herlich> ja was sollte ich dort lesen weis nicht was und wo, finde nur die sektion Immediate-Configure mehr nicht und ich kann damit nichts anfangen
<bekks> Lies den Text doch mal...
<Herlich> ja mache ich schon, verstehe nur Bahnhof, in der man finde ich das  /etc/apt/apt.conf  aber die datei ist ja kaput.... denke daran liegt das Problem
<Herlich> wo bekomme ich eine neue..
<bekks> Ubuntu hat die Datei per default gar nicht.
<bekks> Von daher ist nicht klar, woher die Datei kam.
<Herlich> und jetzt was mache ich,...
<xzise> Okay ich wollte gerade via nautilus eine partition mounten und dort wurde das Passwort ebenfalls abgefragt und es ging wieder nicht
<xzise> Als ich das mit gksudo gemacht habe, war das Fenster auch anders
<gzor> ich habe grade bemerkt, das der X-Server keine neuen Logs generiert. Der letzte Log stammt aus der Zeit, vor dem Abschuss meiner Grafikkarte. kann mir jemand einen tip geben, was ich jetzt tuen könnte?
<arwen_> guten Abend
<arwen_> Fuchs da?
<Fuchs> arwen_: eher weniger als mehr
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-09
<Peter_Leck> Moin
<black_> moin alle, ich wollte mal einen Fenstermanager ausprobieren, Metisse scheint interessant zu sein, leider lässt er sich nicht mehr installieren, gibt es einen anderen Fenstermanager der so aufgebaut ist wie Metisse? Jemand eine Idee ?
<black_> jo, danke euch ;)
<eXtense> Moin Moin! Ich habe ein Programm das ich mit Wine öffnen muss in einem Ordner liegen. Wenn ich darauf doppelklicke öffnet es ganz normal, nutze ich aber als Befehl den normalen Pfad zum Programm um eine Verknüpfung zu erstellen, schließt es sich und meckert, dass ein unterprogramm nicht gefunden wird
<eXtense> was mache ich denn da falsch?
<eXtense> habe schon verschiedene ordner ausprobiert (dachte es könnte vllt damit zu tun haben, dass der Wine ordner "versteckt" (mit punkt) ist)
<dadrc> Musst vorher in den entsprechenden Ordner wechseln
<dadrc> Mach dir ein kleines Skript: #!/bin/sh; cd /pfad/zum/programm/; wine programm.exe
<eXtense> dadrc,  wie trenne ich die Befehle denn beim Erstellen eines Eintrags im Hauptmenü?
<dadrc> Das Skript legst du dann irgendwo hin und erstellst den Eintrag im Menü für das Skript
<eXtense> stimmt ein skript wäre auch noch ne möglichkeit. Direkt in der Zeile der Verknüpfung ausführen ist nicht drin oder?
<sysdef> oder eben wine C:\Programme\ordner\programm.exe
<sysdef> afaik
<dadrc> sysdef, wechselt das das PWD?
<dadrc> Meines Wissens nach nicht und wird damit nicht helfen
<eXtense> dadrc,  danke. die idee mit dem skript ist genial!
<dadrc> Naja, genial...  aber freut mich, dass es funktioniert ;)
<eXtense> für mich ist alles genial, auf das ich selber nicht komme :D
<sysdef> dadrc: i see, was auch immer ein unterprogramm ist. eigentlich sollten programme sich um ihren pfad kuemmern
<dadrc> sysdef, sollten, ja. Klappt aber bei Wine leider nicht immer.
<AndIrc> Hallo =) hab mal eine kurze frage
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<AndIrc> habe Ubuntu via wubi / win7 installiert. ich War in Ubuntu als meine kleine Tochter den Stecker des PCs zog 
<AndIrc> nun bootet win nur im abgesi cherten Modus und Linux steht still nach grub 
<AndIrc> Linux Wiederherstellung steht nur EDD Not aviable 
<dadrc> urghs, wubi. Aber gut, klingt eh nach Festplattenproblemen.
<AndIrc> warum? 
<AndIrc> osx laeuft
<AndIrc> win läuft via bootcamp
<AndIrc> kann es eher am win bootloader liegen? 
<dadrc> Schon, aber irgendwie muss er ja was abgekriegt haben
<AndIrc> ich komme ja in abgesicherten Modus rein in win 
<dadrc> Dann reparier erstmal das Windows
<dadrc> Und so generell: Wubi ist gruselig, wenn irgendwie möglich, installier das Ubuntu beim nächsten Mal lieber richtig
<AndIrc> mhhh via CD ist das nicht möglich, da win ja über bootcamp laeuft
<AndIrc> neues wubi aufsetzen über abgesicherten Modus? 
<AndIrc> möglich ists
<AndIrc> ich vermute das da iwas passiert ist weil Linux nicht sauber runtergefahren wurde
<AndIrc> und habe gehofft das man hier evtl Erfahrungen gesammelt hat 
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, fix erstmal das Windows, wubi benutzt den Windowsbootloader.
<AndIrc> jo ich schau mal
<Henrich_vonmeier> Hallo liebe ubuntu user, ich habe ein Problem ich habe auf mein Laptop Windows "XP" und Ubuntu, ich habe ein Bootmanger gehabt jetzt habe ich keinen mehr. WIe kann ich das wieder hinbiegen?
<dadrc> Was passiert denn, wenn du den Rechner anmachst?
<Henrich_vonmeier> Hallo dadrc windows XP wird gestartet
<dadrc> Ok, das kriegen wir hin. Brauchst eine Live-CD, dann kannst du das recht einfach reparieren
<dadrc> Henrich_vonmeier, hier ist eine sehr genaue Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Henrich_vonmeier> dadrc: ich bin gärtner ich verstehe diese anleitung nicht , das ist schon zu viel für mich
<Henrich_vonmeier> gibt es den keine software unter windows die das auch machet. mit paar klicks und einträgen?
<dadrc> Ich fürchte nicht, da der Fehler so klingt, als hätte dein Windows die Grub-Installation überschrieben
<Henrich_vonmeier> Ich hörte von grub4dos für Win systeme
<Henrich_vonmeier> kennen sie sich damit aus?
<dadrc> Ne, noch nie gehört.
<moruk> wie siehts eig aus mit flash? welche versionen sind von der sicherheitslücke betroffen?
<k1l_> moruk: gibts dazu auch kontext? :)
<moruk> äh wie meinst du das?
<moruk> ohja linux is ja sowieso vom prinzip her nich betroffen
<k1l_> was ist denn "die sicherheitslücke"?, etc pp
<moruk> es is halt in windows, hacker können sich über flash administratorrechte geben lassen und so eindringen
<moruk> linux hat ja sudo :D
<k1l_> moruk: linux hat nicht sudo. ubuntu nutzt sudo
<moruk> ähmja
<moruk> dazu hab ich das mit java verwechselt
<k1l_> ok, vlt sortierst du deine gedanken nochmal und kommst dann mit einer konkreten frage wieder :)
<moruk> ja
<moruk> muss mich halt erstmal an ubuntu gewöhnen
<moruk> bin grad umgestiegen vor 1 woche
<eXtense> hi! ich hätte schon wieder eine kleine Frage. Der Befehl xdg-open {URL} öffnet im firefox eine seite in einem neuen tab. Gibt's das auch, dass es im aktuell offenen tab geöffnet wird?
<dAnjou> eXtense: warum?
<dAnjou> eXtense: das ist meines glaubens nach nicht die intention dieses befehls. es wäre äußerst nervig, wenn mir fremdsoftware einfach so tabs quasi schließen.
<eXtense> dAnjou,  oder eben ein anderer befehl. Ich habe ein skript geschrieben dass immer auf einer seite nach einem begriff sucht den ich in der konsole eingebe..da dieser begriff immer wieder wechselt und ich nicht 1000 tabs schließen möchte, sollte er das alte überschreiben
<dAnjou> eXtense: wenn der "firefox" befehl das nich hergibt, stell ich mir das schwierig vor
<dAnjou> machbar, aber schwierig
<eXtense> dAnjou,  firefox kann es afaik mit bordmitteln nicht
<dAnjou> klar kann es das, nur nicht so einfach
<dAnjou> eXtense: was is sinn und zweck der sache?
<dAnjou> strg+f kennst du?
<eXtense> dAnjou,  jo..ich habe einen ACARS Decoder laufen wenn dir das was sagt. Da rassel textnachrichten von flugzeugen durch. Die Registrierungen der flieger tippe ich dann in die konsole und mir wird die entsprechende maschine direkt auf flightradar24.com angezeigt.
<sdx23> eXtense: die suchwort-Funktion von Firefox kennst du?
<eXtense> sdx23,  jap aber das ganze soll nur so eine bastelei sein, dass es mal funktioniert. Dann kann ich darauf aufbauend ein plugin für den decoder schreiben
<dAnjou> eXtense: wäre es overkill, einen winzigen eigenen browser dafür zu schreiben? in python geht das in ~5 zeilen
<eXtense> dAnjou,  für mich ja - habe mich nie mit python befasst
<dAnjou> ok, hab gelogen, 14 sinds: http://ardoris.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/a-browser-in-14-lines-using-python-and-webkit/
<kubine> Title: A Browser in 14 Lines using Python and Webkit | (at ardoris.wordpress.com)
<dAnjou> eXtense: ernsthaft, wenn du dich mit shell-scripten rumquälst, kannst du es auch gleich richtig machen
<AndIrc> also gut. Bootloader Windows gefixt 
<eXtense> werde es mal ausprobieren, wie bring ich dem guten dann bei, im selben tab zu öffnen?
<dAnjou> eXtense: das ist es ja, der gute kennt überhaupt keine tabs
<dAnjou> eXtense: solange du immer dieselbe webview instanz benutzt, wird er das immer im selben "fenster/tab" öffnen
<eXtense> dAnjou,  das klingt doch ganz gut! werde ich definitiv mal ausprobieren. Muss mich aber erst etwas in die Python-Grundlagen einarbeiten. Ich wüsste nicht mal wozu Python wirklich gut ist, ob und welche IDE man nutzt oder ob's bash-script-like ist. :D aber das findet sich schnell.
<dAnjou> editor reicht, sublime text 2 ist meine empfehlung. es könnte allerdings etwas schwerer werden, dem ding eine URL zu geben, während er offen ist
<dAnjou> es gibt zwei herangehensweise: eine schicke und eine einfache. die schicke wäre über dbus, erfordert aber nich unwesentlich mehr einarbeitung. die einfache wäre die überwachung einer datei oder sowas aus dem pythonprogramm selbst.
<eXtense> dAnjou,  ich hoffe ich bekomme das ganze irgendwie hin. Wenn nicht melde ich mich hier wieder. Nochmals danke, tschau
<dAnjou> oh oh oh, da kommt ein flugzeug vor meinem fenster gleich
<dAnjou> :D
<dAnjou> AFR1945
<dAnjou> verdammt, doch nich
<eXtense> :DD FR24 ist schon ne klasse sache für enthusiasten wie mich :D
<smt> hi leute, ich hab grad mein mainboard getauscht, funzt auch alles wunderbar, ausser dem sound (ich hör was aber kann nix ändern) sound hardware hat sich von ac97 zu intel hda geändert, irgendwelche tipps wo ich drehen muss um das wieder ins lot zu bringen?
<dadrc> smt, die Intel HDA sind leider etwas zickig, meistens hilft diese Anleitung hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA?highlight=intel%20hda
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<smt> danke werd ich mal durchschauen
<jokrebel> smt: Oft muss man einfach in Alsamixer noch ein bisschen einstellen/unmuten.
<smt> jokrebel: ich hab ja sound, ich kann ihn nur nicht regeln (pulseaudio reagiert nicht)
<jokrebel> smt: Dann schau doch mal, ob  ein regeln in Alsamixer was bewirkt. Wär nicht das erste mal, dass der Master halt einfach nur den falschen Regler bedient.
<smt> ich kann auch die audio-einstellungen  nicht öffnen, da krieg ich nur n popup das sagt Es wird auf Antwort des Audiosystems gewartet... und dann wartest... ist jetzt schon ne halbe stunde da...
<phlcs> Hallo! Irgendjemand hier der mir ein paar Fragen beantworten koennte um so einen Desktop zu bauen? http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/121/e/7/back_to_awesome_wm_by_v4arg-d4y5z2j.png
<k1l_> phlcs: zuerst mal den awesome wm nutzen
<k1l_> !awesome > phlcs 
<kubine> phlcs: Informationen zu Awesome finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Awesome
<phlcs> k1l_:  den hab ich, aber wo genau lege ich fest das die fenster z.b nur so groß wie in dem bild sind? 
<phlcs> die terminal farben werden ja in der .Xdefaults konfiguriert, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
<k1l_> phlcs: zum genauen einstellen kann ich nicths sagen.
<phlcs> hm.. dann werd ich mich mal durchschlagen, danke schonmal!
<Anonymer> Hallo
<Anonymer> Habe ich richtig gesehen das iTunes 10.06 nicht geht in ubuntu 12.04
<Anonymer> Mit winde
<Anonymer> Wine
<k1l_> Anonymer: da schaust du am besten in die wine appdb. dort ist das mit verschiedenen wine und itunes versionen beschrieben
<Anonymer> Habe ich
<Anonymer> Oder gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit ein iPhone unter Linux zu nutzen
<sdx23> !gpodder > Anonymer 
<kubine> Anonymer: Informationen zu gPodder finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gPodder
<Anonymer> Ok danke
<Anonymer> Ich gucke mal
<k1l_> Anonymer: je nach iphone gar nicht, weil apple da was an den neueren geräten verändert hat, sodass die linux software noch keinen passenden patch hat
<k1l_> glaube bei gtkpod stand genau drauf, welche apple produkte nicht unterstützt werden
<daswort> Hmm, bei meiner neuen 12.04 Installation auf einem Acer Aspire 2920, werden die Lautstärke-Pegel nicht mehr für Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer einzeln verwaltet :( Kann man das irgendwo aktivieren?
<Anonymer> Ich sehe Grade das die iTunes 10.2.2 gehen soll
<marco2k> hallo leute :)
<marco2k> ich habe xubuntu 4.10 installiert
<marco2k> wenn ich die session starte habe ich kein fenster
<marco2k> und auch kein desktop
<ppq> 4.10? *hust*
<marco2k> nur die panels
<ppq> du meinst wohl xfce 4.10
<marco2k> jo
<ppq> marco2k: guck mal nach, ob in deiner ~/.xsession-errors was steht
<ppq> und von wo hast du es installiert? ppa? welches?
<marco2k> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10
<marco2k> hat bei 2 anderen laptops funktioniert
<ppq> ok. hab ich auch, läuft 
<ppq> dann ist jetzt die o.g. logdatei interessant
<marco2k> wo ist die bzw welche ausgabe willst du sehen?
<ppq> marco2k: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors mal ausführen bitte
<marco2k> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195180/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<marco2k> ppq hilft das was?
<ppq> nicht wirklich, nein
<ppq> außer, dass da was von gnome und compiz steht, statt xfce und xfwm4
<ppq> probier mal folgendes: (dabei geht die grafische oberfläche aus!)
<ppq> sudo service lightdm stop dann ist die grafische oberfläche aus. dann solltest du in ein tty kommen und dich einloggen können, als normaler user. dann führ dort mal aus: startxfce4
<marco2k> kay
<marco2k> bin gleich zurück, dann gucken wir weiter :)
<marco2k> danke ppq für den support
<ppq> freu dich nicht zu früh ;p
<marco2k> brb
<dee> Hallo. Problem: "sudo umount /target" meldet "device is busy". lsof zeigt mir nicht an, dass jemand drauf zugreift. Irgendwelche Idee, wie ich das System aushänge?
<jokrebel> dee: Was ist /target? Das ist mir als Standard-Verzeichnis nicht bekannt.
<coffeeholic> mach mal "sudo umount /mountpoint/*"
<dee> jokrebel: mein Mountpunkt, wo das /dev/... eingehängt ist.
<dee> Eingehängt ist eine LVM-Partition
<dee> coffeeholic: *rofl* Das geht sogar ...
<dee> hast Dir den Supportertitel verdient. *g+
<coffeeholic> :D danke
<coffeeholic> Lass mich mal raten, was du gemacht hattest.
<dee> und was genau hat gehangen?
<coffeeholic> Du hattest was gemountet, dann bind-Einhängungen von /dev und /sys und das proc-gebatsel vorgenommen, um in ein installiertes System zu chrooten?
<dee> Sagen wir so: Was die Bodhi-Installation im Hintergrund macht, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab nur den Install-Knopf gedrückt,
<dee> Ok, und nun stürzt das Install-Prog ab, na herrlich. Aber das hat hier nix zu suchen.
<bekks> bodhi?
<dee> bekks: jo, Ubuntu-Derivat mit Enlightenment
<bekks> Als Hostsystem?
<dee> äh, also normales Arbeitssystem, ja.
<bekks> Dann können wir Dir leider nicht weiter helfen, weil Bodhi kein offizielles Ubuntuderivat ist.
<dee> bekks: *g*
<subz3r0> ich versuche gerade wieder das icon von truecrypt in den panel-bereich zu bekommen (gnome shell im fallback modus)
<subz3r0> hab nun herausgefuden, dass man im panel die icons mit alt+rechte maustaste verschieben kann. allerdings das truecrypt icon bekomme ich nicht mehr ins panel
<subz3r0> keiner? :/
<k1l_> subz3r0: der fallback modus ist kein vollständiges gnome2. ich wüsste aus dem kopf nicht, wie man das sonst regeln könnte
<subz3r0> hab mir schon nen ast gesucht. immerhin hab ich rausgefunden, dass man am panel mit alt + right mouse was ändern kann, also auch was hinzufügen oder verschieben kann. aber wie ich das icon da oben wieder reinbekomme. kA :(
<subz3r0> wenn nix merh geht, werd ich es mal versuchen mit dconf und gconf löschen im ~/
<chonky> moin, folgendes problem: mein laptop schaltet sich während des bootens oft selbst ab, als ob er überhitzt. der lüfter tourt extrem hoch. sobald die grafische oberfläce geladen ist, wird er schlagartig leise und alles ist gut. heute war es so schlimm, dass ich den laptop im kühlschrank (!) kühlen musste um ihn hochfahren zu können. jemand ne idee?
<bekks> Der wird zu warm.
<subz3r0> sauber machen...
<bekks> Aufmachen, saubermachen.
<chonky> oh hab ich vergessen: ist sauber gemacht, war auch kaum staub drin
<bekks> Dann kann der ja nicht zu warm werden. Da er das wird, ist der nicht sauber genug :)
<bekks> Und das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun :)
<subz3r0> sitzt  der lüfter noch richtig drauf?
<subz3r0> selbst wärmeleitpaste drauf gepackt?
<chonky> wackelt zumindest nicht, wollte aber auch nicht übertreiben
<dAnjou> chonky: kühlschrank is ne richtig beschissene idee
<bekks> chonky: Aber festgeschraubt hast Du den schon wieder, oder?
<dAnjou> chonky: zu hohe luftfeuchte -> kondenswasser -> alles im arsch
<bekks> Oer nur vorsichtig draufgelegt?
<subz3r0> dAnjou, yo :D
<chonky> lüfter abe ich gar nicht abgebaut, sind auch keine schrauben zu sehen. habe das lüfterrad von außen vorsichtig gesäubert sowie die öffnungen im gehäuse
<subz3r0> wenn lüftungsschlitze da sind, die auch sauber gemacht?
<chonky> das problem lässt sich auch nicht zuverlässig reproduzieren, es tritt phasenweise auf. staub kann ich auschließen
<chonky> @subz3r0: ja
<subz3r0> ggf. mal das bios auf werkseinstellungen setzen und dann schauen
<subz3r0> oder um auszuschliessen dass es doch nicht dein betriebssystem ist, mal ne livecd benutzen und damit testen
<chonky> dann tourt er generell recht hoch, wird auch deutlich wärmer, aber stürzt nicht ab 
<beaver74> chonky, wann. .wenn du das BIOS auf default setzt oder die Live-CD verwendest?
<chonky> Live CD meinte ich
<chonky> ich probier mal das mit dem bios aus
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-02
<dreamon> yannickoo, Mit den Zahlen .. glaube 9 oder 0
<NetCatty> g'morning
<dadrc> hallo
<whatever_42> hallo. mein ubuntu server schaltet sich nicht ab wenn ich sudo halt eingebe. er sagt zwar will now halt und schreibt dann auch system halted jedoch dreht sich der Lüfter weiter und der Monitor wird auch weiter angesprochen 
<whatever_42> ubuntu 12.04.3
<NetCatty> whatever_42: hallo whatever_42 formuliere doch mal deinen satz um und stelle eine klar zu verstehende frage, dann kriegst du auch schneller hilfe.
<LetoThe2nd> NetCatty: nicht nötig, die frage ist gut verständlich.
<whatever_42> mein pc fährt nicht vollständig herunter
<LetoThe2nd> whatever_42: es weiss nur vermutlich gerade keiner, oder es kennt zwar jemand das problem, kann aber nicht weiter helfen.
<LetoThe2nd> (so ists nämlich bei mir.)
<whatever_42> nach einer google suche versuche ich jetzt die grub menu.lst zu finden um dort den Eintrag force=acpi rein zu schreiben und gleich nochmal im bios nachzusehen
<LetoThe2nd> menu.lst gibts schon lang nicht mehr
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann /boot/grub/grub.cfg, aber da was manuell reinschreiben ist wirklich *rein* zum testen geeignet
<apollo13> whatever_42: boot einfach neu und trags zum testen mal in der grub console ein
<whatever_42> ich habe das ganze entsprechend dem Beitrag hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&p=8124254#post8124254 gemacht. leider bleibt das Ergebnis das gleiche
<kubine> Title: Grub 2 Basics - Page 5 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<whatever_42> sudo reboot macht er im übrigen problem los
<apollo13> dann schau dass du debug etc höher gestellt bekommst und häng ne serielle console an
<whatever_42> es scheint ein Fehler mit sudo halt zu sein. sudo shutdown -h now beendet ihn richtig
<apollo13> whatever_42: das ist kein fehler mit sudo, shutdown und halt machen andere dinge
<apollo13> ah, jetzt sehe ich wie du das meinst
<apollo13> whatever_42: das problem ist eher dass du halt falsch aufrufst
<apollo13> whatever_42: siehe man halt:        -p     When halting the system, switch off the power. This is the default when halt is called as poweroff.
<apollo13> sudo halt, fährt nur runter und lässt power + lüfter ein…
<whatever_42> jep
<apollo13> das ist dann aber kein fehler von halt sondern vom benutzer davor ;)
<stevieh> hmm... jetzt ist meine unity sidebar wieder grau... das passiert, wenn man was draufdraggt, was er nicht kennt und es dann ohne abzulegen wieder wegdraggt. 
<inti> hallo euch allen, ich suche ein programm in dem ich punkte im 3d-raum eingeben kann und diese mit flächen verbunden werden. hat jemand einen tip für mich?
<tobago> hey. wie kann eine Ubuntu12.04 von englisch auf deutsch umstellen?
<dadrc> inti, das ist etwas allgemein. Wofür brauchst du das? Was mathematisches? Eher in Richtung CAD?
<dadrc> tobago, `gnome-language-selector`
<bullgard4> inti: Octave."Octave is a (mostly Matlab (R) compatible) high-level language, primarily intended for numerical computations."
<stevieh> inti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CAD
<kubine> Title: CAD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tobago> dadrc, o.k. aber nachdem ich das deutsche paket installiert habe, isses ausgegraut. ich kann es nicht auf deutsch umstellen.
<tobago> ich werfe jetzt mal englisch runter...
<dadrc> tobago, eigentlich müsstest du nur Deutsch nach ganz oben ziehen
<dadrc> Dann sollte es schwarz werden
<stevieh> genau, das ist nicht wirklich intuitiv
<tobago> und denn wohl neu starten?
<tobago> dadrc, 
<dadrc> Ausloggen sollte reichen
<bullgard4> inti Wahrscheinlich geht auch texmacs.
<inti> bullgard4, wenn das mathlab ist dann ist das proprietär oder?
<tobago> dadrc, mmh. hab jetzt englisch und deutsch drauf. bei den regionalformaten springt er immer automatisch auf englisch zurück.
<inti> sry, war doof, hab es gefunden ... download läuft ... hoffe das will
<dadrc> tobago, beschwert sich der language-selector eventuell über noch fehlende Dateien?
<inti> hab schon k3dsurf installiert aber das ist wohl zu viel aufwand zum einarbeiten
<tobago> nei. hatte es als sudo laufen. jetzt habe ich es als normaler user gestartet. da kann ich zumindest die umstellung auf deutsch machen. mal probieren ob er sie auch wirklich übernimmt.
<BenLue> Guten Tag. Ich habe mod_rewrite für apache aktiviert. Apache wurde neugestartet. irgendwie greift aber meine .htaccess nicht. The requested URL /CloudSendOne/admin/account/validate was not found on this server.
<tobago> dadrc, jetzt hat er es gefressen. merke: gnome-language-selector nicht mit root rechten ausführen. mag er nicht.
<BenLue> hat jemand einen Rat für mich?
<dadrc> tobago, hmjo, das hätte ich dir auch sagen können, einige Programme haben nutzerspezifische Spracheinstellungen
<dadrc> BenLue, so ohne weiteres nicht. Wenn das Modul wirklich geladen ist (`apachectl -t -D DUMP_MODULES`), die .htaccess im richtigen Pfad liegt und die Regeln darin zu deinen echten Ordnern passen, mal im errorlog des Apache gucken.
<bullgard4> intiDas ist nicht MatLab, sondern eindern ein FOSS-Programm.
<BenLue> dadrc danke fuer die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd es gleich mal testen
<BenLue>  rewrite_module (shared) wird zumindest aufgelistet. 
<BenLue> die .htaccess liegt auch im richtigen ordner. Und mein Errorlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055186/ sagt das er die datei vermisst
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<BenLue> Hier meine .htaccess http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055190/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Und, gibt es "/var/www/CloudSendOne/admin"?
<BenLue> nein
<dadrc> dann ist deine .htaccess falsch :)
<BenLue> dadrc ich hab mich an die doc von http://codingking.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/articles/193777-how-to-install-cloudsend gehalten
<kubine> Title: How to install CloudSend – Welcome to codingking.co Customer Support. (at codingking.uservoice.com)
<dadrc> Tjo, trotzdem scheint da irgendwas nicht zu stimmen
<dadrc> Ich bin nicht so der Experte für htaccess, muss mir das auch immer zurechtbasteln. Die Jungs in #httpd sind da bestimmt besser drin
<BenLue> ahhh okay danke dir trotzdem
<stevieh> sketchup ist unter wine ja ganz brauchbar...
<stevieh> ups sorry.
<BenLue> wie kann ich testen ob man von ausserhalb auf meine Webpage kommt?
<stevieh> in dem du von ausserhalb auf deine Webpage gehst?
<kuyatzu> BenLue: http://isitup.org
<kubine> Title: Is it up? (at isitup.org)
<matt___> hallo. ich habe ne frage bezügl. meiner Ubuntu Installation.
<matt___> Habe derzeit ubuntu auf meinen MacBook installiert. Ein zweites System (OS X) hatte ich bis jetzt nicht installiert. Das möchte ich nun ändern und OS X auf einer zweiten Partition parallel zu ubuntu installieren. Da ich das noch nie gemacht habe stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich danach noch in der Lage sein werde mein Ubuntu System zu starten. 
<ppq> matt___: wahrscheinlich nicht (sicher weiß ich es aber nicht). sicherheitshalber solltest du deine backups auffrischen, dann kannst du einfach ubuntu neu installieren sobald mac os x drauf ist.
<matt___> ok und das grub danach wiederherzustellen ist nicht ohne weiteres möglich? Wegen EFI und so?
<matt___> das wäre mir natülich am liebsten wenn ich mein ubuntu system einfach wieder "reaktivieren" kann :)
<Ijon_Tichi1> Hi
<Ijon_Tichi1> ich hab hier gerade das problem, das auf meiner externen 1TB platte (EXT4) laut gparted 13GB frei sind, aber nautilus sagt, das nur noch 0 Byte frei sind
<Ijon_Tichi1> wenn ich sie wie normal als user mounte, kann ich dadurch nichtmal mehr nen leeren ordner erstellen
<Ijon_Tichi1> wenn ich sie manuell mit sudo mounte, werden zwar auch 0 Byte frei, angezeigt, aber ich kann trotzdem über die freien 13GB verfügen
<Ijon_Tichi1> hat sowas schonmal jemand gehabt, bzw weiß wie man sowas behebt? fsck konnte mir da nicht helfen
<Rochvellon> paierkorb geleert?
<Rochvellon> papier*
<whatever_42> hallo. kennt sich hier jemand mit mdadm aus. also software raids?
<sdx32> Ijon_Tichi1: Wird Reserve sein.
<Ijon_Tichi1> hm, den .trash hatte ich gelöscht ja, und im lost+found sind auch nur 20kB drinne
<Ijon_Tichi1> was mich halt nur irritiert ist, das ich da gigabyte weise gelöscht hab schon, und da ändert sich nix dran o.o
<Ijon_Tichi1> aber ich kanns ja mal inner shell versuchen, mal sehen ob die rummeckert
<sdx32> es aendert sich so lange nix, bis du ueber der Reserve bist.
<stevieh> Ijon_Tichi1: die reserve kannst du mit tunefs einstellen.
<stevieh> und ja, root darf drüber, die anderen nicht.
<Ijon_Tichi1> ah ok, gibts da irgend nen wert ab wo irgendwas kritisch wird, oder kann ich die reserve auch ruhig auf bspw 200MB einstellen?
<Ijon_Tichi1> aber danke erstmal soweit :) wusste ich nicht das da ne reserve gehalten wird
<stevieh> wenn da noch das OS mit drauf ist, würde ich da schon ein paar GB frei lassen, es macht auch das system lahm,wenn es zu voll ist.
<stevieh> Wenn es nur "media" ist, kannst du das ganz abschalten.
<Ijon_Tichi1> ne, das ist nur eine Externe usb platte wo der ganze multi-media plunder drauf ist *g
<Ijon_Tichi1> hab eben mal die manpage gelesen und werd das dann einfach mal auf 0 prozent setzen :3
<stevieh> ein guter plan!
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ja die Jugend ist halt schon sehr ungeduldig. Da darf rein gar nichts "mal n paar Sekunden oder gar mehr" dauern. )
<jokrebel> ops sorry - Falscher Kanal
<Ijon_Tichi1> jau dann danke an euch :)
<becksta> ahoi
<becksta> ich möchte gerne mein cd-rom laufwerk in meinem server via samba bereitstellen, um darüber zum beispiel audio-cd's allen clients zugänglich zu machen.
<becksta> leider scheitere ich aktuell am einhängen der audio cd auf dem client.
<becksta> kann mir jemand helfen?
<becksta> bei einer audio cd schlägt das hier bereits auf dem server fehl "mount -t auto /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/"
<becksta> das hier auch "mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/" ich denke, daran hängt es. das laufwerk ist freigegeben, ich kriege es auf dem client auch angezeigt
<becksta> hm, jemand wach? ;)
<jokrebel> becksta: Mit Sicherheit
<becksta> kann mir denn auch jemand mit meinem problem weiterhelfen?
<becksta> audio cd auf nem server "mounten" und via samba freigeben?
<kuyatzu> audio cd mounten ist schonmal falsch
<becksta> das habe ich bereits mitbekommen, deshalb in " " :)
<kuyatzu> auf einer audio cd ist kein filesystem drauf, dass du mounten koenntest.
<becksta> dann wohl eher audio cd auf nem server "nutzen" und freigeben
<becksta> ist das hier das richtige? gvfs-mount
<becksta> hm
<becksta> scheint nicht so einfach so zu sein? 
<kuyatzu> nochmal, du kannst eine audio cd NIE mounten. Man liest einfach byteweise den strom der audio CD mit einem player der das kann
<becksta> danke für die endanwenderkompatible hilfe. wie lese ich byteweise den strom der audio cd aus?
<kuyatzu> mit einem player das blockdevice lesen :)
<kuyatzu> mplayer /dev/sr0 z.B.
<becksta> und wenn ich die mucke auf dem server gar nicht hören will sondern auf dem client? mit vlc habe ich bereits versucht auf die freigabe zuzugreifen... das ging nicht
<kuyatzu> du kannst z.B. pulse dafuer nutzen, wofuer es entwickelt wurde
<kuyatzu> streamen ueber das netzwerk
<becksta> wie geht das über die konsole?
<kuyatzu> gvfs-mount mountet es btw. nicht wirklich. Sondern zeigt dir ein fake Dateisystem an mit den wav dateien. Beim kopieren dieser ripped er diese von der CD. (so viel ich weiß)
<kuyatzu> von pulse habe ich kaum ahnung :) nutze es nicht.
<becksta> die verzeichnisse, in denen die daten "angezeigt" werden sollen, sind auch leer... scheint also auch nicht auf anhieb zu funktioneren
<becksta> ist es denn wirklich so schwierig, eine audio cd im netz bereitzustellen? das kann ich ja fast gar nicht glauben.... dann werde ich den brenner wohl tatsächlich wieder umbauen müssen
<becksta> :(
<kuyatzu> was willst du denn ueberhaupt damit tun? Alle clients sollen die musik hoeren?
<kuyatzu> oder was genau?
<becksta> z.b. habe nur noch ein cd laufwerk
<stevieh> becksta: naja, eigentlich rippt man CDs heutzutage und stellt sie dann im netz zur verfügung.
<becksta> heute habe ich hörbücher bestellt und die will ich nun mal anhören
<kuyatzu> dann ripp sie
<becksta> im idealfall auch rippen... aber ich dachte, wenn es im server ist, komm ich von überall ran
<becksta> wie denn? auf dem server über die konsole... tooling?
<becksta> damit könnte ich ja dann noch leben
<kuyatzu> ja z.B.
<stevieh> becksta: da gibts einiges an tools...
<kuyatzu> rubyripper z.B.
<becksta> i'll try
<kuyatzu> hat sogar CDDB support
<becksta> liest sich jedenfalls ganz kompatibel zu meinem skill... .)
<kuyatzu> es geht halt auch ohne rippen ueber pulse, wenn dein ziel ein linux rechner mit pulse ist. Dann kannst du die CD mit mplayer abspielen und mplayer sendet es ueber pulse an deinen rechner wo du es hoeren moechtest :)
<becksta> "mplayer /media/cdrom" oder wie?
<ring0> becksta, es gibt auch einen wiki-artikel zum rippen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen
<kubine> Title: CDs rippen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<becksta> ich klemm mich gerade mal an den rubyripper
<becksta> mal schauen, ob ich damit glücklich werde
<stevieh> das ist definitiv der schlauere weg. damit hast du das zeug auch ein für alle mal, ohne CDs schieben zu müssen.
<kuyatzu> und kratzer hast du dann auch keine mehr auf der CD :)
<becksta> das ist schon klar...
<becksta> aber ich hätte dich ggf auch einfach am client mit gui rippen wollen
<kuyatzu> ach wozu?
<kuyatzu> rupyripper ist sehr simpel
<stevieh> besser taggen kann man später noch mit easytag oder picard
<becksta> picard ist mir bestens bekannt, damit bin ich meiner 3stelligen gb zahl herr geworden :)
<kuyatzu> stevieh: es nutzt CDDB also sollte bereits halbwegs akkurat sein
<stevieh> kuyatzu: keine Cover, oftmals chaos bei Hörspielen... aber ja, der Anfang ist gemacht.
<becksta> nun gut, ich geh mal zur frau aufs sofa.... merci
<kuyatzu> bisher nur eine hand voll CDs damit gerippt und ging eigentlich klar
<Fairy> Hey, kurze Anfängerfrage: Warum werden im Software-Center und in der Synaptic Paketverwaltung teils aktuelle Versionen nicht gelistet? z.B. Gimp 2.8 (gelistet ist 2.6) oder LibreOffice 4.1 (gelistet ist afaik 3.5.7). Wann werden die hinzugefügt bzw. wie funktioniert das? :)
<stevieh> Fairy: die Versionen werden "normaler"weise mit dem Erscheinen der Distribution eingefroren und nur bugfixes kommen da rein. du kannst teilweise neuere Versionen über sogenannten ppa's einspielen.
<ring0> oder über die backports
<Fairy> Ahh okay, verstehe. Danke ;)
<jokrebel> Fairy: Versionitis ist aber auch heilbar *duck* 
<Fairy> jokrebel, haha ^^
<jokrebel> Fairy: Durchaus etwas ernst gemeint. Oder hast Du _konkrete_ Gründe, die neueren Versionen nutzen zu müssen?
<jokrebel> Fairy: Mein Libre Office auf meinem 12.04.3 LTS hat Version 3.5.7.2 und macht alles was es soll. Und GIMP 2.6.12 tut auch alles was ich brauche.
<ppq> gimp 2.8 hat schon seine vorteile, zum beispiel den modus wo alles in einem fenster ist. und das neue libreoffice mit seinen verbesserten .docx filtern sowieso.
<ppq> macht schon sinn, da PPAs zu nutzen, imho
<jokrebel> dennda__: 
<Fairy> jokrebel, nee, habe ich nicht. Ich wunderte mich nur, weil ich auf den Webseiten jeweils neuere Versionen entdeckt habe. War nur 'ne Frage. Habe Gimp und LibreOffice aus dem Software-Center installiert, alles super ;)
<Rochvellon> jo, die tun es auch in der regel gut, Fairy 
<jokrebel> Fairy: Na dann is ja alles Prima. Wie gesagt vermiss ich hier absolut nichts, auch wenn manche sagen würden dass die Version schon angestaubt ist. Sicherheitsmäßig ist sie auf aktuellem Level; solange man keine Funktionen/Bugfixes vermisst, von denn man _weis_, dass sie in neueren Versionen so sind wie man es braucht, macht ein PPA (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) keinen Sinn.
<Fairy> Alles klaro, danke euch
<karsten_> Ich installiere gerade zum ersten mal xubuntu :) Yay
<FrameFever> ich hab ubuntu auf nen stick installiert
<FrameFever> mit so nem freeware tool
<FrameFever> wie lösche ich es vom stick?
<FrameFever> einfach formatieren?
<Fairy> wenn da nichts weiter drauf ist, was dir wichtig ist, schon.
<FrameFever> aber da wurde nicht mit master bood record gemacht?
<FrameFever> Fairy: ?
<Fairy> hast du dir die iso auf einen stick gezogen als live usb stick oder ubuntu richtig auf dem stick installiert?
<FrameFever> Fairy: das hier habe ich gemacht: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<kubine> Title: How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Conan174> guten nabend zusammen, kann mir jemand helfen bei vpnc? ich hab einen ubuntu server (LTS 12.04.03) der per vpn mit meiner fritzbox 6360 verbinden kann
<Fairy> okay, und du willst ubuntu wieder vom stick löschen, sodass er leer ist?
<Fairy> FrameFever, 
<FrameFever> Fairy: ja
<Fairy> Okay, dann einfach formatieren. Schnellformatierung reicht aus. :)
<m-a-v> Hallo zusammen. Kennt sich jemand bei euch aus mit ipsec und L2TP? Ich hatte dies auf Ubuntu 12.04 installiert und es lief alles wie gewünscht. Nun habe ich wegen der Fehlermeldung "ipsec multiple default routes" die Routing Table angepasst (iproute2/rt_tables). Nun funktioniert es nicht mehr. Hat jemand einen Rat? Ich verwende ufw als Firewall.
<m-a-v> Niemand?
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-03
<tobago> I nned to run "bash --login" to run some scripts. how to automize it?
<tobago> mist
<tobago> im terminal muss ich "bash --login" machen, damit ich einige scripte laufen lassen kann. wie kann ich das als default einstellen?
<geser> tobago: einfach --login mit im shebang angeben. Aber wieso brauchst so sowas? Mir ist jetzt bewusst kein Bash-Skript über den Weg gelaufen wo sowas nötig wäre
<Fairy> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Linux-Kernel-3-11-veroeffentlicht-1945910.html
<kubine> Title: Linux-Kernel 3.11 veröffentlicht | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<elmargol> Gibt es eine Zusammenfassung was bei 13.10 für den Enduser besser wird? Bzw. was da geplant ist. Also nicht neueste version von paket xyz sondern was da konkret geplant ist.
<geser> elmargol: spontan fällt mir Unity mit Xmir ein (ob das "besser" ist, muss sich vermutlich noch zeigen)
<elmargol> Davon merkt man als enduser ja nichts wenn das gut gemacht ist.
<elmargol> Ich mein schon sowas wie snapshot vom filesystem vor dist-upgrade oder sowas als feature.
<stevieh> wer ist eigentlich dran schuld, dass bei die erste applikation für libreoffice dateien die archiverwaltung ist? Wo kann ich das abstellen?
<dadrc> rechtsklick auf ne datei, eigenschaften, letzter tab
<LachNed> hallo... wie kann ich herausfinden, welche schriftart eine website verwendet? seitdem ich wine installiert habe, habe ich das gefühl, dass einige seiten jetzt mit einer anderen, besser lesbaren, schriftart angezeigt werden. kann das an den schriftarten liegen, die bei der installation von wine mit installiert werden?
<dadrc> Ja
<stevieh> dadrc: mensch, kewl!
<stevieh> merci!
<Kiwikaki> LachNed: Das liegt afaik an den Microsoft-Schriften, die da mitinstalliert werden
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich zumindest.
<LachNed> dachte ich eben auch... wollte nur sicher gehen, dass es das wirklich ist.
<Kiwikaki> ttf-mscorefonts-installer heißt das Paket glaube ich
<LachNed> vorher war die schrift auf vielen seiten sehr klein. jetzt passt es wieder...
<Kiwikaki> LachNed: Na dann, sehr gut :)
<LachNed> Kiwikaki: mich hat dabei jetzt interessiert, wo ich auf die schnelle die schriftart sehen kann, die eine website verwendet.
<dadrc> LachNed, kommt auf deinen Browser an
<Luyin> moin leute! ich hab ein kleines problem: dvds werden bei mir plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt. xfce zeigt sie nicht auf dem desktop und mit mount tauchen sie auch nicht auf. was muss ich tun?
<dadrc> Würd mal behaupten, da gibts Addons zu.
<LachNed> ich verwende google chrome :-x
<LachNed> wollte eben keine installieren. 
<dadrc> ohne is nich
<dadrc> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whatfont/jabopobgcpjmedljpbcaablpmlmfcogm?hl=en
<kubine> Title: Chrome Web Store - WhatFont (at chrome.google.com)
<dadrc> da
<LachNed> aber einen versuch ist es vielleicht mal wert :)
<LachNed> danke :)
<dadrc> Luyin, gucken, ob dein DVD-Laufwerk noch heile ist
<Luyin> dadrc: mit live-cd wird die dvd erkannt
<dadrc> ok, schon mal gut
<Luyin> äh quatsch. mit live-usb-stick. so viele cd-laufwerke hab ich nicht ^^
<dadrc> Luyin, was sagtn `sudo lshw -class disk`
<dadrc> ?
<dadrc> Taucht das da drin auf?
<Luyin> moment, muss ich installieren
<Luyin> http://pastebin.com/BXKRFZsF
<kubine> Title: *-cdrom description: DVD-RAM writer product: DVD A DS8A5LH - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> gut
<dadrc> wird also auch vom Kernel erkennt
<dadrc> *erkannt
<legend303> hey
<legend303> hey dadrc
<dadrc> Luyin: `sudo mkdir /mnt/dvdrom && sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvdrom`?
<Luyin> mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf' kommt da als error
<Luyin> ich google mal
<dadrc> Kernelupdate, kein reboot danach?
<Luyin> nope. kernelupdate ja, aber brav rebootet.
<dadrc> Offizieller Kernel?
<Luyin> 3.10
<dadrc> Also nein
<dadrc> Nimm 'nem ordentlichen Kernel, der UDF kann :)
<Luyin> :P
<dadrc> Oder sag den Typen, die den Kernel gebaut haben, sie sollen UDF fixen
<Luyin> wahrscheinlich vergessen, das zu konfigurieren. *mal menuconfig anwirft*
<Luyin> mist, muss jetz ja weg. werd ich dann wohl später machen müssen. danke für den hinweis, ich schau mal was ich tun kann. ich will keine älteren kernel :P
<dadrc> Na, 3.10 wird das schon können, muss man nur entsprechend konfigurieren.
<Luyin> ja sieht so aus. vergessen zu konfigurieren. mach ich später. danke und tschüss :)
<Princess> OLÁ!
<Princess> Oi pessoas.
<w3gi> hallo, ich frage mich gerade wieviel platz eine lubuntu-desktop installation benötigt
<w3gi> ich finde das nirgendwo
<LetoThe2nd> w3gi: weil die eigentliche installation im allgemeinen im vergleich zu den nutzerdaten nicht wirklich ins gewicht fällt
<LetoThe2nd> w3gi: sicher < 10G.
<Robert_Zenz> w3gi, geschätzt unter 4GiB.
<w3gi> schlecht!
<w3gi> ich brauch was für den 1. eeePC 
<w3gi> 3,7 GB HDD
<LetoThe2nd> da läuft eh kein aktuelles ubuntu rund, auf nem n270 mit <= 2gb ram
<LetoThe2nd> wobei die 2gb ram schon ok wären, aber der atom ist ne handbremse.
<w3gi> ich würde jedoch gern eine vernünftige distribution verwenden 
<w3gi> LUBUNTU
<LetoThe2nd> w3gi: danke, ich kann lesen.
<Robert_Zenz> w3gi, Distribution is weniger das Problem, mehr die Oberfläche.
<w3gi> in wiefern?
<ppq> http://i.imgur.com/JC7l22P.png
<w3gi> LetoThe2nd, lau HP soll es schon mit 256 MB auskommen
<LetoThe2nd> w3gi: ja klar, installieren kannst es schon. du kannst auch windows xp in 64m ram installieren.
<w3gi> was für ne version war eigentlich die letzte mit 2.x kernel?
<LetoThe2nd> w3gi: das resultat ist schlicht 100%ige selbstverwaltung. ausser du beschränkst dich auf command line oder so.
<w3gi> wie meinst du das?
<w3gi> ich brauch das ding eigentlich für ein paar tools.. ich mag es weil es genial licht ist wenn es den ganzen tag auf händen trägst :D
<w3gi> leicht
<LetoThe2nd> dass dein lubuntu, nach erfolgreicher installation schlicht nicht mehr viel machen wird. scrollen oder so in ner grafischen anwendung würd ich schon mal von vorn herein ausschliessen
<LetoThe2nd> ich weiss das, weil ich gerade ne vergleichbare maschine nach längerem leidensweg mit lubuntu endlich ausgemottet hab ;)
<w3gi> und alternativen?
<ppq> w3gi: installier am besten ein ubuntu-minimal (geht mit dem netboot image). dazu X, einen schlanken WM und notfalls noch ein kleines panel, mehr braucht man nicht
<ppq> das ist selbst verglichen mit lubuntu sehr schlank
<LetoThe2nd> wei gesagt - wenn du nur ein paar triviale kommandozeilenprogramme brauchst, gehts mit hängen und würgen. so wie ppq sagt vielleicht etwas flüssiger. wenn du ein office oder sogar nen webbrowser willst - vergiss es. total.
<w3gi> lief mit xubuntu 8.irgendwas sehr flüssig...
<w3gi> gibt noch die alten isos irgendwo?
<LetoThe2nd> google hat die sicher alle. und xubuntu 8 ist ja auch erst knapp 5 jahre her, also sicher total vergleichbar...
<w3gi> darum die frage nach der letzten version mit 2.x kernel ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> der kernel hat da vergleichsweise wenig damit zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> dein xubuntu 8 geht mit nem aktuellen browser (wenn er denn überhaupt läuft) genauso in die knie
<w3gi> ja was sind die alternativen?
<LetoThe2nd> hand anlegen und sich selbst ne minimal distro zurechtfummeln wie ppq sagte - und wenn du moderne applikationen brauchst - neue hardware.
<ppq> w3gi: weitere infos dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigene_Desktopumgebung
<kubine> Title: Eigene Desktopumgebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<w3gi> ich hab 4 andere netbooks... alle deutlich schwerer... ich brauch das ding wie gesagt zum daten per lan-kabel auslesen aus geräten und die messwerte dann per wlan an einen großen laptop zu übertragen
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> ich binn dann mal weg, auf kreisdrehen hab ich keine lust
<w3gi> ppq, scheint aber auch nicht viel zu bringen wenn ich dann wieder die apps installiere
<ppq> apps?
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<w3gi> programme
<ppq> ah
<ppq> klar, wenn du ressourcenfresser installierst, nützt das alles nichts
<ppq> wie LetoThe2nd schon sagte
<stevieh> w3gi: schon konfuze sagt: "wer sich mit juckendem Popo ins Bett legt, wacht mit stinkendem Finger wieder auf"
<foxpalace> moin moin
<foxpalace> und direkt ein: loool 
<Kiwikaki> ?
<foxpalace> über das was stevieh geschrieben hat :)
<Kiwikaki> ach so :D
<foxpalace> ich weiss nicht ob das hier der richtige channel ist, aber der eigentliche channel ist irgendwie stumm
<foxpalace> es geht um samba4
<foxpalace> ich habe samba4 installiert, läuft perfekt. bis auf das problem bei dem roaming-profile
<foxpalace> sobald ich mich bei windows abmelde, wird in der freigabe ein ordner mit dem username erstellt, das war es dann aber auch
<foxpalace> keine dateien werden gespeichert - google hilft mir da im moment gar nicht weiter
<apollo13> logs höher drehen und schaun
<foxpalace> genau die sagen mir gar nichts richtiges, bzw. ansatzweise annehmbares :(
<foxpalace> habe halt gehofft, dass jemand dieses problem auch schon mal hatte :)
<Wabuo> Hey habe Probleme mit meinem CD/DVD Laufwerk. Immer wenn ich ein CD/DVD einlege surrt das Laufwerk eine weile aber die CD/DVD wird nicht eingehängt. 
<Robert_Zenz> Wabuo, jede oder nur bestimmte?
<Wabuo> jede
<Robert_Zenz> Wabuo, wird die CD sichtbar in fdisk -l?
<black79> hi alle, ich bräuchte mal schnell hilfe von euch, ich vewende hostapd schon seit einiger zeit als W-lan-Router und möchte jetzt einen anderen DNS-Server verwenden, indem ich den auf einen anderen port leiten möchte. wie und wo kann ich das in hostapd ermöglichen ? 
<black79> Nimmt sich jemand mein Problem an ? O.o
<Wabuo> Hey bin wider da habe leider das falsche Fenster geschlossen ^^ 
<Wabuo> könntest du den Befehl wiederholen ?
<black79> hmm.. wohl keiner zeit ??
<Luyin> black79: oder keine ahnung von deinem problem. bisschen geduld ;)
<black79> okay Luyin , ich muss gleich Arbeiten, leider hab ich nur wenig zeit -.-  und morgens ist auch keine da . Schadeee 
<Wabuo>  fdisk -l:    http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415942/
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Wabuo> ?
<black79> egal ! Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend
<Wabuo> noch irgend wer ne Idee zu meinem CD/DVD Laufwerk ?
<w3gi> LetoThe2nd, hab dennoch Lubuntu 12.04 installiert... 2GB belegt und das system rennt halbwegs flüssig... surfen, abiword und gnumeric laufen
<beaver74> Wabuo, schon versucht die CD/DVD händisch zu mounten?
<w3gi> den Rest mach ich ohnedies im Terminal über perl-scripts
<LachNed> hallo... ich habe ein kleines problem mit kubuntu 12.04. jedes mal nach dem wechseln der auflösung, z.b. wenn ich ein spiel im vollbildmodus starte, ist die kontrollleiste nach dem beenden des spiels ziemlich zerstückelt.
<LachNed> das sieht so aus... https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/88286907/Bildschirmfoto4.png
<LachNed> gibt es eine möglichkeit das abzustellen?
<ppq> LachNed: ist sie gesperrt?
<LachNed> nein... ich habe aber auch probiert die kontrollleiste zu sperren. das ergebnis ist dasselbe.
<ppq> kann man im spiel nicht die passende auflösung einstellen, so als workaround damit die nicht gewechselt werden muss?
<LachNed> wäre eine möglichkeit... damit müsste ich mich erst auseinander setzen. 
<LachNed> es ist leider bei vielen spielen der fall, dass es mir den desktop dann so zerstückelt, wenn ich sie im vollbildmodus laufen lasse.
<LachNed> ein neuer grafikkartentreiber (intel gma945) wird da auch nicht helfen, oder?
<ppq> ich denke nicht
<Rochvellon> alternative wäre auch, die programme im fenstermodus laufen zu lassen oder bei wine einen virtuellen desktop zu simulieren
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-04
<foxpalac1> exit
<LachNed> hallo... ich habe ein kleines problem mit kubuntu 12.04. jedes mal nach dem wechseln der auflösung, z.b. wenn ich ein spiel im vollbildmodus starte, ist die kontrollleiste nach dem beenden des spiels ziemlich zerstückelt.
<LachNed> das sieht so aus... https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/88286907/Bildschirmfoto4.png
<LachNed> gibt es eine möglichkeit das abzustellen?
<dadrc> Ohne gemein sein zu wollen, das sieht aus wie KDE
<LachNed> ja... da hast du wohl recht. ;)
<LachNed> probleme beim wechseln der auflösung hatte ich aber auch mit anderen desktopumgebungen
<LachNed> kde gefällt mir so eigentlich recht gut. wenn ich die fehlerhafte darstellung der kontrollleiste nach dem wechseln auf eine größere auflösung noch hinbekomme, wäre es perfekt.
<dadrc> LachNed, ne, ich meine, was genau stimmt da nicht? Sieht aus, wie KDE aussehen soll, oder nicht?
<LachNed> nein
<LachNed> die symbole in der kontrollleiste sind total durcheinander geworfen, bzw. teilweise nicht zu sehen.
<LachNed> so sollte es normalerweise aussehen --> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/88286907/Bildschirmfoto6.png
<LachNed> ich muss die anzeige dann erst manuell aktualisieren, um das weg zu bekommen.
<LachNed> ich habe schon überlegt einen neueren treiber für die intel grafikkarte zu installieren.
<LachNed> das ist der "xserver-xorg-video-intel" den ich brauche
<dadrc> Glaube nicht, dass das helfen wird, das ist eher ein Fehler in KDE
<LachNed> hmm... das heißt, ich werde daran wohl nichts ändern können?
<dadrc> Ich wüsste keine Lösung, allerdings würd ich mich auch nicht gerade als KDE-Experte bezeichnen :)
<koegs> elmargol: hier hast du bestimmt schon geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<kubine> Title: Screencasts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LachNed> ok... danke soweit. was sind das hier eigentlich für treiber --> xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-raring
<LachNed> kann ich das ohne bedenken in kubuntu 12.04 installieren?
<dadrc> Das sind die Inteltreiber aus 13.04 für 12.04. Solltest du problemlos installieren können, aber wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass das am Grafiktreiber liegt..
<LachNed> na ja... ich probier es einfach mal :)
<elmargol> koegs, danke ich versuch mal kazam
<koegs> elmargol: sieht zumindest von der beschreibung her brauchbar aus :)
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe dieses Problem http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/laufwerk-cryptswap-nicht-vorhanden/  dieses Howto bin ich schon durchgegangen, gibt es da noch Ideen.
<kubine> Title: Laufwerk …cryptswap nicht vorhanden › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe mir einen kleinen mailserver nach dieser anleitung eingerichtet: http://wiki.nefarius.at/linux/the_ueber_mail-server  nur bekomme ich postfix nicht zum laufen, im log steht folgendes: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415947/
<kubine> Title: Högis Wiki – The Über Mail-Server (at wiki.nefarius.at)
<stevieh> matzexh: ohne irgendeine Ahnung zu haben: da läuft der smtpproxy dann wohll nicht...
<dadrc> Dann ist a) die Anleitung schlecht oder b) du hast was vergessen
<dadrc> 10024 ist der Standardport von amavisd, läuft der da mit?
<matzexh> ich benutze da vboxadm
<matzexh> also vboxadm-sa als smtp
<matzexh> und der sollte auch auf port 10024 laufen, zumindest schreibt er das ins log, wenn er startet
<dadrc> spam-assasin also, na von mir aus.
<dadrc> Was sagt das Log von dem? Kommt die Anfrage an?
<matzexh> cd ..
<matzexh> hups :D
<matzexh> das ist dann im log von vboxadm? also /var/log/vboxadm/sa.log??
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, dein System :)
<dadrc> Klingt aber gut
<matzexh> aus der datei werde ich nicht so wirklich schlau... eigentlich sollte vboxadm auch in mail.log loggen, so ist es zumindest in der config eingetragen
<matzexh> aber da tauchen ausser wenn ich vboxadm starte oder stoppe nichts dazu auf
<matzexh> wenn ich mich mit telnet hinverbinde und versuche eine mail zu verschicken, bekomme ich "451 4.3.0 Error: queue file write error"
<dadrc> Das klingt doch so, als könnte man damit was bei Google finden
<matzexh> dadrc, jep ;)  wenn ich in der postfix/main.cf die zeile "-o smtpd_proxy_filter=localhost:10024" unter smtp int... auskommntiere, kann ich über telnet mails versenden
<matzexh> und auch über imap. es hakt wohl wirklich an dem filter 
<leszek> hi
<leszek> gibts nen script oder direkt ne möglichkeit in reprepro die changelog dateien direkt zur erstellen im pool ordner ?
<dadrc> matzexh, na dann, find raus, warum das Teil nicht ordentlich loggt.
<dadrc> Eventuell Debug hochdrehen oder so, genauere Infos kriegst du wahrscheinlich bei den vboxadm-Leuten.
<matzexh> dadrc, ja, ich schau mal. danke dir
<dreamon> Kann man GUID Festplatten nicht mehr so schön Partitionsweise kopieren? fdisk zeigt keine Partitonen mehr an? nur noch eine SDB1 und sagt System GPT
<kuyatzu> dreamon: man gdisk
<kuyatzu> und cgdisk
<dreamon> kuyatzu, gparted kann das nicht mehr? oder nur eine neuere Version vielleicht?
<kuyatzu> das weiß ich nicht, nie benutzt.
<dreamon> kuyatzu, Das neue Gparted kann damit umgehen.. juhuu
<kuyatzu> problem geloest :-)
<w3gi> hallo... kurze frage - ich müsste in nächster zeit irrsinnig viel tippen... gibt es für linux eine gute spracherkennung?
<w3gi> sozusagen sprache -> text
<w3gi> keine sprachsteuerung
<koegs> w3gi: nennt sich simon, hab ich aber keine erfahrung mit
<w3gi> simon steuert eher den pc als lange texte zu schreiben
<w3gi> das hab ich schon gefunden nur basiert das drauf, dass man dem befehle einlernt und mit den befehlen kann man dann zB programme steuern...
<LetoThe2nd> fakt ist dass du mit mässigem aufwand an übung immer nennenswert schneller tippen als sprechen kanns.t
<w3gi> aber ich kann scher gleichzeitig recherchieren und tippen ;-)
<w3gi> schwer
<LetoThe2nd> und noch dazu die "diktierten" texte immer nachkorrigieren musst, sogar bei allgemein als "sehr gut" eingestuften speech recognition sachen wie dragon.
<w3gi> ich tippe schon recht schnell... mir geht es aber um 2 dinge
<w3gi> 1. 8h - 10h tippen pro tag und deine finger und unterarme bringen dich um
<LetoThe2nd> probiers aus und werde erstaunt sein wie langsam solche software bzw. die menschliche sprache im allgemeinen ist.
<w3gi> ich kenne dragon... nur läuft das auf windoof und nicht auf linux
<LetoThe2nd> klar, wenn ich auf ner 10" netbook tastatur professionell tippen will bin ich aber auch selber schuld.
<w3gi> ich hab nach einer spracherkennung gefragt... können wir das warum mal beiseite lassen?! bitte, danke!
<LetoThe2nd> gut, dann ist die antwort: nö, gibts nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> können wir dann das "ichwillaberunbedingtegalwasihrmirsagtweilmirdieantwoprteinfachnichtgefällt" dann auch beiseite lassen? bitte, danke :)
<w3gi> kann doch kaum sein... unter android kann ich meine mails und sms auch diktieren.... da soll es garnix für linux geben?!
<LetoThe2nd> android != linux, und google IP != open source.
<w3gi> ich hab nach ner software gefragt und nicht nach open source!
<LetoThe2nd> ok.
<LetoThe2nd> chrome.
<LetoThe2nd> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1407892?hl=en
<w3gi> hab auch corel aftershot laufen weil kein opensource tool was taugte
<kubine> Title: Use voice recognition to type (beta) - Chrome Help (at support.google.com)
<LetoThe2nd> nächtes ticket, bitte.
<koegs> viel spaß beim lesen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<koegs> ansonsten schauen ob man Dragon mit Wine ans laufen kriegt
<kubine> Title: Speech recognition in Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<w3gi> ich muss schon sagen... eine derate arrogante art leuten einfach irgendwas vor dir füße zu werfen ist mir selten untergekommen... wenn ich nicht schon zig projekte und sonstwas gegoogelt hätte würe ich kaum fragen was brauchbar ist... doof jedes ding runterladen und ausprobieren kann ich selber
<w3gi> ganz abgesehen davon, dass zig infos die in google rumschwirren aus den jahren 2002 -2008 sind und ich keine gesteigerte lust hatte jedes dieser projekte nachzurecherchieren ob das nun beerdigt wurde oder noch irgendwie exisitiert oder einfach umbenannt wurde oder was auch immer
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: hm.. w3gi könnte ja einfach die google speech engine unter Ubuntu nutzen.. aber nu isser wutentbrannt rausgelaufen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: genau das hätte ja der chrome-link nahegelegt :)
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: ich bin mir sogar sicher, dass da n typ was speziell für Ubuntu programmiert hat, was die Google Spracherkennung nutzt :-)
<passt> für eine datenrettung einer festplatte habe ich zuerst mit partimage die einzige partition gesichert
<passt> die versuche daten wiederherzustellen möchte ich auf dem image machen
<dadrc> gute Idee
<passt> das image habe ich nach /dev/loop0 zurückgesichert
<passt> jetzt würde ich gerne mit testdisk darauf zugrifen
<passt> das zeigt mir aber nur echte lafuwerke an
<passt> was nun tun
<passt> ?
<dadrc> testdisk kann man direkt auf das Image loslassen, ohne mounten oder so
<passt> und wenn ich es mounte, dann funktioniert testdisk nicht damit? oder muss testdisk vorher mit anderen parametern starten?
<dadrc> `testdisk <device oder datei>`, wenn das nicht geht, geht es nicht
<passt> ok, dann muss ich mal ein wenig rumdoktern
<astolas> heyho
<smeexs> hallo , auf einem 2 jahre alten desktop mit ubuntu lts12.04 , bis vor kurzem hat immer alles funktioniert , heute beim hochfahren aber kommt auf einmal grub (ubuntu ,ubuntu sicher,mem test..) ich kann aber nichts auswählen da die tastatur nicht funktionier
<smeexs> davor im bios aber funktioniert sie , auch die lampe leuchtet auf ,sobald aber grub kommt scheinen die usb eingänge nicht zu funktionieren
<smeexs> ich werde mal eine live-dvd brennen und die hardware testen 
<bekks> Wird nichts bringen.
<bekks> Das liegt daran, dass dein BIOS entweder USB legacy devices nicht unterstützt oder du das abgeschaltet hast. Manchmal gibt es auch einenn separaten USB HID Support im BIOS.
<smeexs> der pc hat aber ganz normal funktioniert gestern , auch ganz normal hinunter gefahren , erst bheute beim hoch fahren kam grub 
<bekks> grub kam immer. du hast es nur nicht gesehen. ;)
<bekks> Und du hast dann wohl irgendetwas umgestellt, denn von alleine taucht das Menü nicht auf.
<smeexs> der pc steht bei meinen eltern im wohnzimmer , eine tastatur war gar nicht angeschlossen , nur ein trackball da das teil im wohnzimmer steht .
<smeexs> aber ich werd die einstellungen in bios kontrollieren
<smeexs> kann man sich beim runter fahren verklicken dass das kommt 
<smeexs> aber da müsste ja das usb funktionieren wenn es nur das war
<smeexs> das standardbrennprogramm dürfte auch nicht das beste sein , die live cds letztens hatten alle einen fehler oder sind erst gar nicht gestartet
<bekks> Oder die Checksumme war falsch.
<smeexs> oder die cds waren abgenudelt , ich versuchs mal mit xfburn und ganz neuen cds
<bekks> Nimm k3b.
<bekks> Und prüf die Checksumme vorher.
<smeexs> ja das hab ich eh auch drauf , und checksumme jawoll
<smeexs> dass die festplatte was hat und die treiber nicht geladen werden können , kann das sein 
<bekks> Nö.
<smeexs> schade
<molnitza> Hi. Ich habe eine init Script mitdessen Hilfe ein Xwindow angelegt wird und auf diesem eine Javaanwendung gestartet wird. Das Problem was dabei besteht ist, dass sobald die Javaanwendung gestartet wird der Windowmanager nicht gestartet wird. Abhilfe bringt nur ein killall java. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<molnitza> Oder wie man das Problem quick&dirt umgehen kann?
<ppq> ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen
<ppq> du startest ein java gui programm per init script?!
<molnitza> Jop: sudo Xvfb :3; sudo DISPLAY=:3 java -jar etc
<molnitza> Wenn ich die Javazeile kommentiere läuft der Bootvorgang ganz normal durch. 
<ppq> lass mich raten
<ppq> jdownloader
<molnitza> erwischt :P
<molnitza> Sonst würde man so einen Mist auch kaum machen.
<Rochvellon> lass doch jd per autostart der gui starten
<Rochvellon> oder sicherstellen, dass die gui zuerst geladen wird
<molnitza> Habe keinen klassischen wm mehr. Auf der Kiste läuft sonst nur xbmc stand-alone.
<kuyatzu> molnitza: das heißt jd + xbmc soll laufen?
<molnitza> Richtig. Der xbmc Autostart ist über die .dmrc festgelegt.
<Rochvellon> hast du schonmal probiert, mit wait zu arbeiten? 60 oder 30 sekunden sollten reichen.
<molnitza> Allerdings scheint es ein generelle Problem mit Java zu sein, da der Fehler Programmunabhängig auftritt.
<molnitza> Rochvellon, hatte ein sleep von 30 Sekunden drin, was auch nicht weiterhalf.
<Rochvellon> hm
<molnitza> Vor allem da das nachträgliche Starten der Java App keine Probleme verursacht.
<kuyatzu> wie startest du Xorg?
<kuyatzu> molnitza: und die .dmrc haett ich gern mal gesehen.
<molnitza> Dort ist nur die Session festgelegt. [Desktop]; Session=XBMC;
<molnitza> Und das Standard X regulär per init Script
<bekks> Welches init Script?
<defcon_> nabend. ich habe ubuntu 12.04 installiert und dann über den paketmanager auf den neuesten nvidia treiber, 309 oder so,aktualisiert. dieser wurde auch als "empfohlen" angezeigt, aber nun fährt ubuntu nicht mehr hoch und bleibt beim boot einfach stehen. gibt es mit der version ein problem oder hat sonst wer eine idee was hier los ist?
<bekks> Welche Grafikkarte hast du genau?
<defcon_> gfx680 glaube ich
<bekks> Das solltest du schon wissen ;)
<defcon_> gtx680 meine ich
<defcon_> ne sorry gtx570 hab ich ja nur.
<defcon_> hab auf der karte eben nachgeguckt. bin gerade etwas von der rolle
<bekks> Kannst du in den "Safe Mode" booten?
<defcon_> ne. gibt es da eine taste um beim booten ins bootloader menu zu kommen?
<bekks> !grub2 | defcon_ 
<bekks> !grub2 > defcon_ 
<kubine> defcon_: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<defcon_> normalerweise kenne ich es so, dass beim booten kurz das grub menu erscheint, ich bekomme es aber nicht zu sehen
<defcon_> ich werde da jetzt nicht rumfummeln. das system hatte ich gerade erst aufgesetzt. aber danke für den hinweis bekks 
<bekks> Dann kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
<defcon_> es war aber leider eben schon die 2. runde und daher dachte ich mir, ich frage mal nach
<bekks> Was für eine zweite Runde?
<defcon_> das system ein 3. mal neu aufsetzen und dann nicht den grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren, geht wohl schneller. es ist ja ein recht neuer treiber nach der grundinstallation installiert, halt nur nicht der aktuelle bzw. der der im assistenten als empfohlen angezeigt wird
<bekks> Einfach in den Safe Mode booten und die Logs angucken ist sinnvoller. Das ist kein Windows.
<defcon_> hatte das system eben schon das 2. mal installiert (2.runde)
<defcon_> mir ist die shell bekannt. da aber arbeite ich den ganzen tag mit
<defcon_> nur habe ich keine erfahrung mit den desktops unddachte mir bei ubuntu kann ja bzgl treiber etc. nicht viel schief gehen
<bekks> Dann boote in den Safe Node und guck in die Logs.
<defcon_> ich kriege das grub menu beim booten nicht angezeigt
<defcon_> ich verstehe es auch nicht.
<defcon_> naja, ich geb es auf für heute. schaue ich mir morgen an.
<bekks> Dann lies bitte den Artikel den kubine verlinkt hat, denn dot steht wie du in deiner Grubversion in das Menü kommst.
<defcon_> guter hinweis
<defcon_> ich wusste nicht, dass ich mit der shift taste ins grub menu kommt. danke
<defcon_> konnte im safe mode den nvidia treiber deinstallieren und bin jetzt wieder in unity gelandet. danke für die hilfe bekks 
<defcon_> beim 3. versuch den nvidia 319 zu installieren hat es nun geklappt. könnte daran gelegen haben, dass ich 304 nicht deaktiviert hatte, bevor ich 319 habe, aber ich ging davn aus, dass das ubuntu für mich übernimmt
<defcon_> cu und schönen abend noch
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-05
<elmargol> Habe die extension installiert um meinen lightning kalender mit evolution-data-server zu mirrorn. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Habe gesehen das evolution-data-server garnicht erst startet. Muss man den dienst noch irgendwo aktivieren oder brauche ich dazu noch ein zusätzliches paket?
<dadrc> elmargol, soweit ich weiß, sollte der automatisch über bonobo gestartet werden
<elmargol> vermutlich habe ich den irgendwann deaktiviert.. wo könnte ich das prüfen?
<dadrc> elmargol, /etc/bonobo-activation/bonobo-activation-config.xml dürfte dafür zuständig sein
<dadrc> Frag mich bitte nicht, wie die Datei aussehen sollte, ich hab keine Ahnung :=
<molnitza> Hallo. Lässt sich bei zwei NICs in einem Rechner festlegen welche NIC für die Kommunikation im internen Netz und welche für die Kommunikation im externen Netz zuständig ist?
<stevieh> molnitza: netstat -nr
<dadrc> Jo, entsprechende Routen setzen
<stevieh> molnitza: du willst dir dafür ein networking howto durchlesen.
<molnitza> Gibts da einen Wikiartikel zu? Das Hauptproblem was an sich besteht ist, dass beide NICs im selben Netz hängen, was wenn beide aktiv sind zu Problemen mit der Kommunikation Richtung Internet führt.
<molnitza> stevieh, mag sein ;)
<stevieh> molnitza: wieso hängt man zwei nics in ein netz?
<dadrc> default *  0.0.0.0 <...> eth0; 192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 <...> eth1 oder so
<stevieh> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NET3-4-HOWTO.html haha, gut abgehangen... aber kapitel 5 passt immer noch...
<kubine> Title: Linux Networking-HOWTO (Previously the Net-3 Howto) (at www.tldp.org)
<molnitza> stevieh, das eine ist die Wlanverbindung, die einen recht hohe Geschwindigkeit aufweist. Das andere die Netzwerkkarte die dann für die Kommunikation mit anderen Clients im internen Netz zustädnig wär. 
<stevieh> molnitza: und die sind im gleichen netz?
<stevieh> aber ja, warum nicht. also musst du das default gw beim wlan if setzen und gut ist. Das setzt dir entweder der dhcp server auf der anderen seite oder du setzt es in /etc/networking /interfaces oder - wenn  genutzt - im NetworkManager
<molnitza> Ja, leider. Hatte schon überlegt ob sich das mit einem vlan auf Routerseite lösen lässt, aber das wird nciths.
<stevieh> wenn du beide interfaces per dhcp fährst wirds schwierig... ih würde mal vermuten, dann wirds indeterministisch
<molnitza> Hatte es bisher versucht wlan0 per DHCP  zu konfigurieren und eth0 statisch ohne gw zu setzen. Ohne Erfolg.
<stevieh> molnitza: was heisst ohne erfolg?
<molnitza> ich versuche mal was. habe eben gesehen, dass ich einen dreher in meiner interfaces habe.
<stevieh> nimmst du den NM?
<molnitza> nein
<stevieh> ok, dann über die network interfaces. Das muss gehen.
<koegs> und das sind die gleichen(!) Adressbereiche?
<molnitza> koegs: Du willst damit sagen, dass es nicht funktionieren kann?
<stevieh> kann man nicht ne route über ein interface aufs default gw setzen?
<molnitza> stevieh, also die fürs internet zustandige devices static setzen?
<geser> stevieh: bonding (bitte nicht im falschen Kontext verstehen :) )
<stevieh> dann würde das doch auch bondage heissen ;-)
<stevieh> mit bonding hat das afaik nix zu tun.
<koegs> ich versteh den sinn dahinter nicht, wenn man zwei adressbereiche für physikalisch getrennte netze nimmt...
<koegs> +nicht
<stevieh> molnitza: kann schon sein, dass das mit dhcp macht...
<koegs> ansonsten halt mit routen und für die routen auch die richtige source setzen, sonst macht nachher der kernel mist
<koegs> aber das ist so krude, das will ich mir gar nicht aus dem kopf drücken :)
<geser> molnitza: wenn beide Interfaces eh im gleichen Netz sind, warum nicht alles über eins der beiden Interfaces laufen lassen?
<molnitza> geser, wenn ein download über eine der beiden leitungen läuft ist die so dicht, dass selbst ssh extrem ins stocken gerät.
<molnitza> vorrausgesetzt ssh nutzt die gleiche leitung
<molnitza> daher eben das aufsplitten.
<geser> da würde ich da mit QoS probieren
<koegs> molnitza: mach doch bitte einfach zwei verschiedene adress-bereiche, da hat man weniger kopfzerbrechen
<molnitza> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlan0
<molnitza> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlan0
<molnitza> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<molnitza> scheint so zuverlässig zu funktionieren.
<geser> ich bin momentan überfragt, ob man eine LAN-Verbindung und eine WLAN-Verbindung bündeln kann (wenn es nicht der gleiche Switch/AP ist)
<stevieh> alter pfadfinder tipp, mit 192.168.1.1 nehmen ;-)
<molnitza> geser, geht. irgendwo im wiki fliegt ein alter artikel rum
<koegs> molnitza: das kann kenne, sollte sogar gehen, aber das macht doch nur kopfschmerzen, also bitte, wieso???
<koegs> s/kenne/gehen
<molnitza> koegs, bezieht sich jetzt wo drauf?
<koegs> die gleichen adress-bereiche
<molnitza> koegs, momentan läuft es. ich starte die Kiste mal neu um zu sehen ob es dann immernoch hinhaut.
<beaver74> man könnte auch über eine brücke und nat zwischen eth0 und wlan0 nachdenken .. bin da aber auch etwas überfragt :)
<beaver74> dann könnte man sich das Routen sparen und der selbe Adressbereich wäre eh Voraussetzung
<beaver74> wobei, nicht bei nat, nein
<beaver74> bei einer brücke und fw regeln könnten beide ins selbe subnetz.. aber das sollte man natürlich alles gut durchdenken :)
<molnitza> Im Wiki gibt es einen Artikel der beschreibt wie man die Routen so setzt, dass man über zwei Provider gleichzeitig surft. Wenn man sich im Router ein zusätzliches vlan baut kann das funktionieren. Finde bloß den Artikel nicht mher.
<ppq> molnitza: stichwort: multihoming und BGP-router
<ppq> das ist nicht trivial
<geser> vor allem muss der Provider für BGP mitspielen
<molnitza> Ich hatte es mir nur angeschaut und den gedanken wieder verworfen, da das mir mehr nachteile als vorteile bringt.
<molnitza> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing
<kubine> Title: Multiple Uplink Routing › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<molnitza> Wobei das mit bündeln nicht wirklich was zu tun hat.
<matzexh> hallo, mein mail server hat probleme mails an google auszuliefern, sobald bei der verbindung ipv6 verwendet wird. Dies liegt wohl daran, dass der provider strato für die adressen h1234567.stratoserver.net keinen reverse dns eintrag setzen lässt, sondern nur für domains. Das scheint mir das problem zu sein: http://serversupportforum.de/forum/dns/54037-ipv6-bei-strato.html
<matzexh> Die einzige Möglichkeit ist dann den mail server unter einer eigenen domain als fqdn laufen zu lassen wie: mail.domain.tld , die nicht h1234567.stratoserver.net lautet. Sehe ich das richtig? Ich würde v6 ungern ausschalten
<geser> matzexh: sieht danach aus, oder über einen SmartHost verschicken
<dadrc> 'ne ordentliche Domain kann aber eh nicht schaden
<matzexh> alles klar, danke.
<matzexh> was mich noch wundert ist, dass teilweise mail via v4 an google gehen und teilweise via v6. Beides scheint mir zufällig.
<matzexh> dadrc, noch eine kurze frage, ist dann das was ich bei dns reverse angebe "mail.domain.de" oder "domain.de"? Der mailserver läuft unter "mail.domain.de", also müsste das doch auch der reverse eintrag sein??
<dadrc> ja
<live_session> hallo... ich habe eine frage. kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit "pending sectors" auf sich hat? ich habe hier in meinem notebook eine festplatte, die anfangs fehlerhaft war. badblocks hat viele fehlerhafte sektoren angezeigt. nachdem ich jetzt dd die entsprechende stelle mit nullen hab füllen lassen, sind die fehler weg.
<live_session> smartctl zeigt aber nicht an, dass sektoren neu alloziert wurden. lediglich die pending sectors sind weg. ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?
<live_session> ich bin mir grade etwas unsicher, wie ich den zustand der festplatte beurteilen muss...
<dadrc> Pending wird zurückgesetzt, wenn erfolgreich vom Sektor gelesen wurde
<live_session> also heißt das, dass sich die fw der festplatte jetzt sicher ist, dass alles wieder ok ist?
<dadrc> Nö, das heißt, von den Sektoren wurde einmal erfolgreich gelesen.
<live_session> und das kann beim nächsten mal wieder anders sein?
<dadrc> Hast du badblocks mit 'nem Schreib- oder nur als Lesetest gestartet?
<live_session> nur den lesetest
<live_session> danach hab ich mit dd den bereich mit nullen gefüllt
<live_session> und jetzt zeigt er mir momentan an, dass alles ok wäre.
<dadrc> Ich würd mal ein komplettes Badblocks durchlaufen lassen, mit Schreib- und Lesetest
<live_session> ok... das könnte dauern :)
<dadrc> Ja, leider
<dadrc> Die Alternative ist direkt wegschmeißen und neue kaufen
<live_session> ich hab mich schon gefragt, ob es der ganze aufwand überhaupt wert ist. da kommt ne neue platte günstiger
<dadrc> Naja, musst ja nicht dransitzen, abends anmachen, am nächsten Morgen kurz gucken, dann entscheiden.
<live_session> ok... muss ich mir mal überlegen. leider hab ich ein notbook mit optimuß. das bruzelt ganz schön, so lange die nvidia karte nicht deaktiviert wird. 
<live_session> danke für die hilfe, dadrc :)
<black_> hi alle, wie kann ich Unity komplett deinstallieren?  da ich Gnome z.Z. verwende und auch dabei bleiben möchte
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-06
<xz> Hi, ich habe gestern abend einen neuen nvidia Treiber aktiviert und seitdem funktioniert die GUI nicht mehr
<Michi_> Grüsse!
<Luyin> tag Michi_ 
<alles-wird-gut> ich hoffe das alles gut wird ^^, ich habe mich einwenig mit chmod in meinem verschlüsselten home verzeichnis ausgtobt. Ende vom Lied ich konnte mich nicht mehr einloggen, bzw. permission denied keine Befehle liesen sich mehr ausführen. dann habe ich das befolgt  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren, schn und gut, nuun kann ich mich wieder einnloggen, aber alles daen sind weg... quasi ein leerer anwe
<alles-wird-gut> nder vorhanden :(
<kubine> Title: Homeverzeichnis › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alles-wird-gut> aarrrggghhh
<alles-wird-gut> sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler...
<LetoThe2nd> tendenziell hast du die rechte deines .private dingens halt mit verhunzt, musst mal schauen wie die sein sollen und sie dann entsprechend richten
<LetoThe2nd> oder .Private, irgendwie so
<alles-wird-gut> wenn ich /usr/bin/ecryptfs-mount-private ausfuehre erscheint ERROR:  Encrypted private directory is not setup proberly
<Michi_> Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe: http://pastebin.ca/2444338
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Someone - post number 2444338 (at pastebin.ca)
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: sinngemäss das was ich sagte :)
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: erstell nen neuen user, und dann schau dir alle rechte genau an und übertrag sie
<alles-wird-gut> okay, ich teste gerade  # ecryptfs-recover-private  da die Dateien eigentlich alle dem Nutzer zugeordnet sind.
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: da ist vmtl. nicht nur die zuordnung wichtig, sondern die *exakte* rechtemaske.
<Michi_> Hat denn niemand eine Idee?
<koegs> Michi_: läuft da noch ein dhclient im hintergrund?
<alles-wird-gut> LetoThe2nd; von welchen Dateien die exakte rechtemaske
<Michi_> koegs: danke für den Anstoss. Ich ging davon aus wenn ich static konfiguriere ist das dann auch so... es läuft aber tatsächlich dhclient3 im Hintergrund. Den Rest hab ich schon via google gefunden :)  Ich wünsch euch allen nen schönen Tag!
<alles-wird-gut> root kann auch nicht die verschlüsselten einsehen oder?
<doev> wie starte ich nochmal das amd-catalyst-controlcenter im admin-modus? der entsprechende link tut nichts.
<dadrc> gksu davor hilft meistens.
<apollo13> gksudo ?!
<doev> thx, es geht
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: alles was halt mit .Private zusammenhängt.. lies mal den ecyptfs artikel im ubuntu.com wiki, vielleicht findest du da noch was.
<LetoThe2nd> ich rat auch nur, benutz so was nicht ;)
<alles-wird-gut> LetoThe2nd; die .Private hat lrwxrwxrwx und zegt auf /home/.ecryptfs/peter/.Private
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: dann musst du logischerweise auch den .ecryptfs ordner stück für stück durchgehen
<alles-wird-gut> soll ich dazu eingelogt sein mit dem nutzer? ich bin gerade mittes der wiederherstellung auf einer bash als root eingeloggt.
<LetoThe2nd> root ist schon ok, du musst halt einfach penibel genau arbeiten.
<alles-wird-gut> von der Maschine aus, auf der sich das Drama abspielt...
<alles-wird-gut> ich verstehe nicht, wieso ich quasi ein neuen alten user habe..
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe "lediglich" mit chmod gewerkelt.
<alles-wird-gut> wenn ich ecryptfs-setup-private  eingebe erscheint /home/peter/.Private must be empty before proceedinig.
<alles-wird-gut> hört sich an, als wären meine DAten noch vorhanden.
<alles-wird-gut> hangel mich gerade hier durch, ich hoffe das klappt ^^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory  *der monolog muss sein, ich hoffe niemand fühlt sich belästigt
<kubine> Title: EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<alles-wird-gut> so, von einer live cd kann ich drauf zugreifen :)  - Danke und auf wiedersehen 
<maredebianum> Hi, auf meinem Notebook funktionieren einige USB-Geräte nicht, wenn Akkubetrieb. Soweit ich weiß, ist das Powermanagement dafür verantwortlich, und lsusb half ab und an, aber wie stellt man das richtig ein?
<maredebianum> ehsci_hcd meldet sich via dmesg, aber was heißt "PCI INT A disabled" und "PME# enabled"?
<FreakOut> hi, wo kann ich denn bei xfce die themes, icons, farben einstellen hab bisher nur wallpaper ändern können und komme von gnome2
<Luyin> FreakOut: einstellungen > erscheinungsbild 
<Luyin> moment stimmt nicht
<FreakOut> lol, doch stimmt danke
<Luyin> ok ;) sonst schau nochma in fensterverwaltung, da gibts themes
<Luyin> und schreibtisch
<holycrapforcrap> hi, habe frisch mit alternate cd installiert , der debian installer fragt auch nach einem benutzernamen das für emailkonten verwendet wird - jetzt nach der installation erscheint dieses email-benuter-konto auch in der grafischen anmeldung  
<holycrapforcrap> ist das normal?
<holycrapforcrap> -das +der
<Rochvellon> holycrapforcrap> bist du dir sicher, dass nach einer emailadresse bei der installation gefragt wird?
<holycrapforcrap> roch: nein nicht emailadresse - sondern nach einem namen der dann für emailkonten verwendet wird
<holycrapforcrap> ich frage weil ich befürchte das die nutzerkonten/ rechte dadurch irgendwie durcheinander gekommen sind. z.b. wenn ich iptraf über xterm starte werden root rechte verlangt - aber nicht nachdem passwort gefragt
<FreakOut> unter gnome konnte ich theme farben ändern geht das unter xfce nicht oder muss ich in die konfig
<HAWiese> jo leck mich doch am Fiddle
<HAWiese> jo leck mich doch am Fiddle
<smeexs> hallo , ich wollte gerade ein paar daten sichern von einem linux rechner der nicht mehr richtig hoch fährt mit einer live cd (ubuntu 12.04 wie auch am rechner) aber bei ein paar ordnern kann ich die daten nicht kopieren weil keine berechtigung 
<smeexs> normal hat man doch nur keine schreibrechte 
<stevieh> als root?
<stevieh> ja, das sollte kein Thema sein.
<smeexs> ich hab nur die live cd eingelegt und hoch gefahren
<stevieh> dann geh mal ins terminal und werd root und kopier von da.
<smeexs> kann ich nicht einfah nautilus als root starten , mit dem terminal kopieren ist doch nur mühsam die ganzen dateipfade eintippen
<guntbert> smeexs: du *kannst*, es ist aber generell keine gute Idee
<smeexs> ich will doch nur offline ein paar bildern sichern und dann das system neu aufsetzen
<apollo13> ach herje, von ner livecd… smeexs: gksudo nautilus aus ner konsole sollte gehen
<smeexs> danke
<guntbert> apollo13: hast Recht, ich hab den Anfang nicht gelesen
<smeexs> bin wieder weg , dort hab ich leider kein inet
<sunshine_> moin :)   frage: habe gestern ubuntu 12.04 LTS installiert. warum wird unter ubuntu localhost port 53 (DNS) geöffnet..., verstehe ich nicht
<sunshine_> keiner einer eine idee ?
<_moep_> in 5min antworten... das schafft nicht mal enterprice support...
<firefly_> hi 
<_moep_> @ sunshine_: 
<sunshine_> moin :)
<sunshine_> naja, vielleicht sind ja erfahrene hier ?
<_moep_> auch die lesen das idR nicht um diese zeit in 5min - also warten und tee trinken
<sunshine_> ok, danke :)
<firefly_> ich hab ein neues mainboard + neuen cpu vorher (intel core quad) jetzt ein i3 aber nur noch dualcore (3,2 ghz). Die ubuntu systemüberwachung zeigt mir aber immer noch 4 kerne an ? muss ich igwie was machen damit er merkt das er nur noch 2 kerne hat? 
<_moep_> firefly_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<firefly_> öh i5 sry vertippt :D
<_moep_> gilt immer noch
<_moep_> guck nach ob es stimmt
<firefly_> _moep_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072332/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<firefly_> _moep_: also i5 hat er schon mal (sry bin da bissel sehr unerfahren) :P
<_moep_> firefly_: sieht gut aus guck mal bei processor da steht 0-3 und sind 4 stück
<_moep_> probier mal das eyecandyzeug zu töten und neu zu starten
<firefly_> _moep_: eyecandyzeug? :D
<_moep_> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_Candy
<kubine> Title: Eye Candy – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<firefly_> _moep_:systemüberwachung zeigt mir immer noch 4 kerna an :8
<_moep_> puuuh das hab ich nie genutzt
<_moep_> zu viel gui
<_moep_> *g*
<firefly_> _moep_:aber ansicht verwendet ubuntu jetzt schon nur noch seine 2 kerne oder?
<_moep_> aber normal kannst du auch via cpinfo angucken wie viele cores das gerät hat
<_moep_> ob 1,2,3,16 usw...
<firefly_> _moep_: ok :D danke 
<_moep_> np solange es klappt^^
<sunshine_> frage: wo kann ich unter 12.04 lts die themes ändern ?
<_moep_> bestimmt
<_moep_> scnr
<_moep_> :P
<sunshine_> verstehe nicht...? ich bin kein versierter ubuntu nutzer
<sunshine_> bzw. linux user
<_moep_> das es sicher geht
<_moep_> es kommt nur drauf an was du nutzt
<_moep_> gibt ja mehrere windowmanager
<sunshine_> ich habe die community themes installiert
<sunshine_> nochmal zu meiner eingangsfrage: warum ist lokal der port 53 (DNS) geöffnet ? weiß das jemand ?
<Kriech0r> hinter 53 läuft per default bei der installation ein kleiner lokaler DNS server
<sunshine__> re
<Kriech0r> sunshine__: hinter 53 läuft per default bei der installation ein kleiner lokaler DNS server
<Kriech0r> sollte aber nur auf 127.0.0.1 lauschen
<sunshine__> nein, während des betriebes, auch jetzt noch
<Kriech0r> meinte... per default auch nach der installation
<sunshine__> ja, warum ? aus welchem grund ?
<Kriech0r> um die situation abzudecken falls man in mehreren netzwerken gleichzeitig ist
<sunshine__> welche situation ?
<Kriech0r> zB VPN
<sunshine__> loool
<sunshine__> schon klar...
<Kriech0r> was anderes kann ich dir auch nicht sagen ;) siehe einfach mal: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<sunshine__> ich will niemadem auf die füsse treten, aber selten so einen stuss gelesen...
<sunshine__> die einzige erklärung für mich ist die, das mein "lokalhost" jederzeit von aussen zu erreiche  ist
<sunshine__> genauso wie samba server unter ubuntu, selbst wenn samba server beendet wurde schreit der imm noch mit netbios unter port 137 und port 138 nach draussen...
<sunshine__> das ist wenig vetrauenserweckend.., nicht wahr
<_moep_> sry aber samba...
<_moep_> wozu ntp bietet das gleiche
<sunshine__> ntp ? port 123 und die zeit ? darum geht es nicht
<sunshine__> samba läuft bei uns im internen netzwerk aus vielerlei gründen
<_moep_> tja zeit bei ubuntu bye bye zu sagen
<bekks> samba ist nun mal nicht netbios.
<bekks> Schalte halt nmbd ab, wenn der dich stört.
<Kriech0r> und: is der dns port aber nicht nur listening gegen 127.0.0.1
<Kriech0r> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<Kriech0r> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2046/dnsmasq    
<sunshine__> samba wurde ja unter ubuntu deaktiviert, trotzdem läuft unter port 137 und 138 das netbios...
<bekks> 127.0.0.1 kann nur lokal lauschen.
<bekks> sunshine__: smbd ist nicht nmbd.
<sunshine__> das stimmt, aber nicht unter 0.0.0.0
<sunshine__> unter 0.0.0.0 und port 137 une 138 gehen die anfragen durch das ganze netzwerk
<bekks> Dann schalte nmbd ab.
<bekks> Ich sags jetzt zum dritten Mal.
<sunshine__> oder sollte ich sagen RPC, remote procedure call  ?
<bekks> -.-
<sunshine__> moment, das habe ich nicht gelesen..., sorry
<sunshine__> danke, das wars :)
<sunshine__> gibt es vielleicht noch einen tip, wie ich DNS abschalte ?
<Kriech0r> /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf bearbeiten
<Kriech0r> dns=dnsmasq per # auskommentieren
<Kriech0r> dann NetworkManager neustarten mit 'service network-manager restart'
<sunshine__> danke schön :)
<Kriech0r> sollte unter netstat nimmer auftauchen dann
<sunshine__> taucht nicht mehr auf...
<sunshine__> das sieht gut aus..., danke nochmals :)
<sunshine__> so, das einzige was noch nervt sind diese ständigen anfragen an https:// videosearch.ubuntu.com..., wie kann ich diese anfragen deaktivieren ?
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-07
<sunshine__> nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich mag es nicht, wenn prozesse oder programme einfach kontakt nach draussen suchen, ohne das ich gefragt werde
<_moep_> das ist ja sooo neu
<sunshine__> für mich ist ubuntu neu
<sunshine__> unter schwindsucht ist das kein problem, aber egal, linux ist angesagt
<sunshine_> re
<lula> HI, brauche Hilfe zur Diaspor-Install:https://wiki.diasporafoundation.org/Installation/Ubuntu/Precise
<kubine> Title: Installation/Ubuntu/Precise - Diaspora Project Wiki (at wiki.diasporafoundation.org)
<lula> weiss nicht wie man das installiert: " rvm install 1.9.3-p448 "?
<lula> Diaspora
<TheInfinity> lula: das steht doch kurz darüber dass du schauen musst dass der rvm pfad richtig gesetzt ist
<TheInfinity> lula: und dass rvm überhaupt installiert wird
<lula> TheInfinity: kann ich das unter root instalieren?
<TheInfinity> lula: da steht explizit drüber dass du das NICHT kannst. Oo
<lula> , oder muss es unter user Diaspora?
<TheInfinity> "As the user you want to run Diaspora under, that is not as root run:"
<lula> hab Ich gemacht, nur unter Diaspora krig ich es nicht hienm
<lula> -m
<TheInfinity> "krieg ich es nicht hin" ist keine fehlermeldung ;)
<lula> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415967/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lula> bleibt "stehen"
<TheInfinity> yep weil er das passwort für den user diaspora haben will. und diaspora sollte sudo rechte haben.
<TheInfinity> wenn diaspora keine sudo rechte hat darfst du ein paar zeilen dadrüber im tutorial schauen.
<lula> danke TheInfinity
<TheInfinity> du musst dir die meldungen die er ausspuckt sowie das tutorial auch wirklich durchlesen und verstehen was die befehle machen
<TheInfinity> nicht einfach copy pasten, das ist bei server software ein weg in die hölle
<lula> hab probl. mit Engl.
<lula> und viele Befehle sind mir neu
<TheInfinity> dann solltest du dir wirklich überlegen ob du das ernsthaft installieren willst. du kriegst da schneller fette sicherheitslücken als du schauen kannst wenn du nicht GANZ genau weisst was du tust bei einem server.
<lula> noch mall vielen Dank: TheInfinity
<lula> danke für Info, 
<db> morgen. ist /etc/cron.d irgendwie was offizielles auf ubuntu? ich hab da nämlich nen cron-eintrag in ner einzelnen datei reingelegt und der scheint nicht ausgeführt zu werden.
<db> da liegen noch zwei andere drin, deswegen dachte ich, das wär vielleicht was...
<bekks> Was hast du denn da "reingelegt", wie hast du das getan, welche Rechte hat "es" und was steht "drin"?
<bekks> Und auf welchem Ubuntu bist du?
<db> die rechte sind 644 (wie bei den anderen), und der inhalt der datei ist ein cron-eintrag, also etwa  30 4 * * * und dann ein script-aufruf
<db> 12.04 LTS 
<db> moment mal. ich rieche was.
<bekks> Also "etwa" ... ist keine Antwort auf meie Frage.
<bekks> Wir brauchen schon den genauen, kompletten Inhalt :)
<db> 30 4 * * * ! which backup2l > /dev/null || nice -n 19 backup2l -b
<db> ich frage mich gerade, ob es das ! richtig fressen würde in diesem kontext.
<db> ich befürchte nein.
<db> auf der shell geht das halt..
<lula> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415977/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> db: Nein, das wird so nicht gehen.
<db> ja, das wird wohl das problem sein, danke.
<bekks> lula: Vorletzte Zeile. Lies das Log.
<lula> danke bekks
<lula> paste.ubuntuusers.de/415982/
<lula> welche sudoers file wird da gemeint?
<lula> oder ist da ok.
<lula> +s
<lula> https://wiki.diasporafoundation.org/Installation/Ubuntu/Precise
<kubine> Title: Installation/Ubuntu/Precise - Diaspora Project Wiki (at wiki.diasporafoundation.org)
<bekks> Es gibt nur eines.
<db> http://knusprig-titten-hitler.tumblr.com/post/60111296132
<kubine> Title: knusprig.titten.hitler. (at knusprig-titten-hitler.tumblr.com)
<db> in diesem sinne.
<bekks> !sudo > lula 
<kubine> lula: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<lula> rvm install 1.9.3-p448danke Meister: bekks
<passt> guten morgen, kann mir jemand ein programm nennen, mit dem ich fotografierte A4 Seiten automatisch so zurechtrücken/zurechtzerren kann, dass sie halbwegs wie eingescannt aussehen?
<bekks> Everscan für Evernote.
<bekks> - auf iOS.
<passt> unter ubuntu?
<bekks> Da kenne ich keines.
<Sephira> gibts eine möglichkeit die schrittweite vom mausrad genau einzustellen?
<Jonas1> HI
<Jonas1> Ich wollte mal Fragen wie ich meine Software ins Ubuntu Software Center einstelle=
<plnanon> Meinst du damit das der "normale" Ubuntu Nutzer dein Packet findet wenn er danach im U. Software Center sucht?
<Jonas1> Ja
<LetoThe2nd> Jonas1: 3sec googlen: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<kubine> Title: Publish | Ubuntu App Developer (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<Jonas1> Ubuntu - Apps nimmt aber keine Kostenlosen gerade an
<Jonas1> Die bauen irgendwas um
<LetoThe2nd> Jonas1: vermutlich verwechselst du "store" und "packaging"
<LetoThe2nd> Jonas1: -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<kubine> Title: Overview Ubuntu Packaging Guide (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<plnanon> Soweit ich weis Brauchst du erstmal ein PPA
<Jonas1> Ja das wusste ich auch
<Jonas1> aber wie dann weiter
<plnanon> Hast du eins?
<Jonas1> Bin im Englisch nicht so gut und mit Googleübersetzer naja nicht immer gut
<Jonas1> Nein
<Jonas1> Also erstelle ich eins
<LetoThe2nd> Jonas1: dann ist punkt 0 soweiso englisch lernen, weil du ohne nicht weit kommen wirst ;)
<plnanon> word
<LetoThe2nd> Jonas1: und: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/my-apps-packages - sowie das darin verlinkte debian packaging how to
<kubine> Title: Uploading your app | Ubuntu App Developer (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<Jonas1> Bin erstmal essen
<LetoThe2nd> Jonas1: für nach dem essen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen_der_Paketerstellung
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen der Paketerstellung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann wieder raus aus der nummer
<Jonas1> Vielen Dank
<abbgrade> "btrfs device delete /dev/sdc4 /mnt" bricht mit dem Fehler "ERROR: error removing the device '/dev/sdc4' - Input/output error" ab. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Platte entfernt bekomme?
<p01nt3r> hallo. wenn ich sudo update-grub ausführe, bekomme ich 2 einträge für den win 7 loader (auf /dev/sda1 und /dev/sdb1). wie werde ich den auf /dev/sdb1 mit linux-mitteln los, ohne die daten auf der partition zu verlieren?
<p01nt3r> oder anders gefragt: welchen bereich des mbr muss ich (z.b. mit dd) löschen, um nur den bootloader zu killen?
<ulrich_> Bei jedem Systemstart von Xubuntu erhalte ich einen "Internen Fehler" von accountservice bzw. accounts-daemon. Kennt jemand das Problem?
<sunshine_> moin :)
<Sephira> gibts eine möglichkeit die schrittweite vom mausrad genau einzustellen?
<lucie> hallo... ich kann chromium nicht mehr starten...
<lucie> ich hab versucht das im terminal aufzurufen und da kommt so eine meldung das chromium noch läuft
<lucie> wie kann ich das zurücksetzen?
<lucie> Failed to create a ProcessSingleton for your profile directory. This means that running multiple instances would start multiple browser processes rather than opening a new window in the existing process. Aborting now to avoid profile corruption.
<dreamon> Gute Abend. Habe den Kernel 3.2.0-53-generic-pae als upgrade bekommen. Kann mir jemand bestätigen, das dies der Aktuelleste Kern für 12.04 ist?
<bekks> dreamon: packages.ubuntu.com kann das.
<bekks> Und wieso muss das jemand bestätigen, wenn du nur offizielle Quellen nutzt. Für 12.04 kann ich Dir aus dem Stand sagen, dass das nicht der aktuellste Kernel ist.
<dreamon> Laut deinem Link aber schon -> linux-generic-pae (3.2.0.53.63) [security]
<dreamon> Ich frage weil seit diesem kernel .53 mein Nivida nicht mehr starten will. jockey-gtk zeigt mit 6mal die gleiche Nivida zum Installieren an. Ohne VersionsNr. Vor dem neuen Kernel gings problemlos.
<bekks> Dann installier den Treiber neu.
<bekks> !nvidia > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<dreamon> Wie ich schon sagte es wird 6x der gleiche name angezeigt. 
<bekks> Du musst den ja nicht per jockey installieren.
<bekks> Du darfst auch ei Terminal benutzen :)
<dreamon> Würdest du mir zur ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates raten?
<bekks> Wenn du weisst, wie du Probleme damit behebst, ja. Wenn Du das nicht weisst: klares Nein.
<dreamon> Bei einer Grafikkarte -> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<dreamon> wäre dieser Treiber doch der Richtige? -> nvidia-experimental-310: (NVC0 und neuer) ab GeForce 8 und neuer
<bekks> Da steht "experimental" dran. Wenn Du nicht weisst, wie du Probleme damit behebst, ist es der Falsche. :)
<dreamon> Also dann der -> nvidia-current
<dreamon> bekks, Was wäre der neueste Kernel für 12.04? Eventuell hab ich damit weniger Streß
<dreamon> Sind die Meldungen bei Installation normal? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6076336/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ich setze keine Verschlüsselung ein, keine Ahnung.
<dreamon> Ich hab auch keine Verschlüsslung.. nur irgendwann mal Truecrypt installiert. Verwende es aber nicht. 
<dreamon> Nach neuesten Zeitungs-News ist das ja eh nicht Sicher
<bekks> Dann kannst du die Meldungen ja auch ignorieren.
<dreamon> Ich reboote mal um den Nvidia zu testen
<dreamon> bekks, Danke. War einfacher als ich es mir vorgestellt hatte :)
<gia> hallo, ich habe eine "Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS690" mit Auflösung 1024x768, ist es möglich auf "1280x1024" zu bekommen? 
<sdx23> gia: das liegt idR. nicht an der Grafikkarte.
<gia> ich habe einen 17 zoll monitor 
<sdx23> Stell mal sicher, dass der auch 1280x1024 unterstuetzt. Dann schau mit xrandr was die Karte dafuer anbietet. D
<gia> das steht da nur max "8192 x 8192"
<sdx23> gib mal die ganze Ausgabe in einen pastebin (topic)ö.
<gia> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415987/
<kubine> Title: Höhere Auflösung möglich? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> aber du hast den an DVI angeschlossen, ja? Der Monitor sagt deiner Grafikkarte, dass er nur bis 1024x768 kann
<gia> d.h. monitor kann nicht oder Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS690 kann nicht?
<sdx23> kann man daraus nicht ersehen. Welcher Monitor ist das?
<gia> das ist so ganz normaler monitor LCD oder so 
<gia> bis welcher auflösung unterstützt Gallium 0.4 eigentlich? oder hängt das wieder von grafikkarte ab?
<sdx23> jæn. Google fragen. Ohne genaues Monitormodell kommen wir hier jedenfalls nicht weiter.
<gia> habe gelesen, mein monitor Acer V193 unterstützt auch 1280x1024. Nun liegt der FEhler eher im Softwarebereich
<gia> hallo ich habe gschafft :D auf 1280x-1024
<gia> ich bin gespannt ob ich es auch permanent kriegen kann
<montezuma> Hi, kann mir bitte jemand diesen Fehler erklaeren: http://pastebin.com/2zDV9MRP, ich sitze schon eine Weile dran und bekomme es nich auf die Reihe
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-08
<montezuma> Ich vermute, dass ich lediglich einen Fehler bei der Maskierung von Zeichen und Zahlen habe, es aber nicht sehe!
<bekks> grep \"${HDD_UUID}\"
<bekks> Und Variablen schreibt man immer klein :)
<montezuma> bekks: Danke, danach hätte ich ewig suchen können. Die UUID steht ja eigentlich doch schon in Anführungszeichen.
<montezuma> Deswegen hatte ich das nicht versucht
<montezuma> Ok, kaum macht man's richtig, schon geht's. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Und danke auch für den Hinweis mit den Variablennamen, das werde ich dann noch korrigieren.
<bekks> Gerne :)
<montezuma> bekks: Wobei ich dich doch enttäuschen muss, jetzt findet er nichts mehr und ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung
<bekks> Dann gib mir mal ein paar Minuten Zeit. Du verwendest bash, richtig?
<montezuma> Yup, korrekt.
<bekks> montezuma: http://pastebin.com/p6tVRm5h
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash hdduuid="efe11a30-0327-4d43-b197-0b10b3d32369" hddname="Thats th - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Was man wissen sollte: in einer shell gibt es nur strings. daher fällt -eq 0 auf den Bauch.
<bekks> Wobei das auch schöner geht, moment.
<montezuma> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen -eq 0 und -eq "" ?
<bekks> Ja. das erste wäre richtig wenn man einen integer prüft, das zweite soll einen integer prüfen und bekommt einen leeren string als Vergleich. Bauchlandung.
<montezuma> Ah, Ok. Ich sehe die Bauchlandung. Ich war irgendwie der falschen überzeugung == für Integer, -eq für Strings, aber dann ist das wohl genau falsch herum. 
<bekks> montezuma: http://pastebin.com/t6zrPmVK
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash hdduuid="efe11a30-0327-4d43-b197-0b10b3d32369" hddname="Thats th - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<montezuma> Meh, ... Das übersteigt meine Kräfte in Bash ein wenig, vor allem um diese Uhrzeit, aber ich werde mich da mal reinarbeiten. Vielen Dank!
<bekks> Eigentlich ganz einfach: if [ ... ] ist das Äquivalent zu [[ ... ]]
<montezuma> Und $?
<bekks> Das ist der Shell Exit Value des zuletzt ausgeführten Befehls.
<bekks> Wenn man den später nochmal braucht, steht der auch nochmal in $retval
<montezuma> Ah, ok, prinzipiell logisch
<bekks> Kennst du den ABS - Advanced Bash Scripting Guide?
<montezuma> Nein, wahrscheinlich sogar leider nein, da du danach fragst. Ich wollte mir eigentlich nur ein Backup-Script schreiben, dass sich nach einer vorgegebenen UUID richtet, und dachte, das mach ich mal eben fix
<montezuma> bekks: Nur mal so gefragt, msste es nicht sein:   [[ $? -ne 0 ]]  ..., also -ne statt -eq, weil grep -c Die Anzahl der gefundenen Treffer liefert.
<bekks> Das was grep auf stdout ausgibt ist nicht der Shell Exit Code.
<montezuma> Ja, aber du hast die grep Option -c angegeben. Im man(1) von grep steht: -c/--count Suppress  normal output; instead print a count of matching lines for each input file.  ...  (-c is specified               by POSIX.)
<montezuma> Dann funktioniert dein Snippet nämlich auch in meinem Skript
<bekks> print ... und exit code sind verschiedene Dinge.
<bekks> Und dann ist die Frage, was du auswerten willst: die Anzahl der Vorkommen einer UUID, oder "gefunden oder nicht gefunden"
<bekks> Eine doppelte UUID kann es zwar geben, aber dann wird für die zweite UUID kein device node angelegt und sie ist nicht benutzbar.
<bekks> D.h.: es reicht zu prüfen ob das Ding vorkommt. Und wenn es vorkommt, dann reicht es, sich den device node zu angeln um darauf zuzugreifen.
<montezuma> Ah, mein Fehler, entschuldige. Ich will nur gefunden oder nicht gefunden. Eine doppelte UUID will ich nicht abfangen, das wäre zu viel aufwand. Das mit dem device node habe ich schon im skript.
<montezuma> Ich habe die schlechte Angewohnheit erstmal was zu schreiben und erst ein paar duzent oder hundert Zeilen später zu testen.
<bekks> Mit der Zeit ist man soweit, mehrere kB Script zu bauen, und dann erst zu testen ;)
<montezuma> Mit der Zeit, vielleicht. Ich betrachte es bei mir als wirklich schlechte Angewohnheit. Ist auch beim normalen Coding leider so.
<montezuma> bekks: Dann nochmal vielen Dank für alles und noch einen schönen Tag/eine schöne Nacht, je nach deiner Zeitzone.
<montezuma> Ick hau mir jetz' wech
<montezuma> quit Wechgehaun
<montezuma> -quit Wechgehaun
<phil4444> guten morgen allerseits
<phil4444> upstart hängt bei mir, wenn ich boote, wie kann ich das am besten debuggen?
<Guest37550> moin alle, wie kann ich libselinux1 deinstallieren ? Wenn ich libselinux1 über die Konsole deinstallieren möchte bekomme ich folgende meldung http://pastebin.com/SE0qGchU  . Wer kann mir helfen ?
<kubine> Title: black@black-EasyNote-TK85:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove libselinux1 [sudo] passwo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> und nu, geht das: übeldübel ;-)
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> was greift eigentlich eher bei postfix. wenn ich die empfänger adressen der system user in der sender_canonical angebe oder wenn ich per alias weiterleitungen aktivieren
<SpeeFak> sprich was greift eher? die umleitung über die alias ( root nach speefak ) oder die direkt adress angabe in der sender cannocical.
<stevieh> gabs da nicht irgendwo diese rules, die in einer reihenfolge abgearbeitet wurden?
<SpeeFak> das bin ich überfragt
<SpeeFak> logisch wäre bei genauserem hinsehn das die alias vor der post mappig gescichte läuft
<SpeeFak> alias ist ja nicht nur für postix soweit weis, sprich durch alies werden die mails auf die konten verteilt und postfix schaut dann welche email für welches konto hinterlegt wurde
<SpeeFak> wäre für mich iwie am logischten
<stevieh> such mal nach den rules... irgendwas hatte ich da im kopf.
<SpeeFak> öööhm ? postfix, alias init.d ?
<SpeeFak> is jetzt auch nicht sooo dringend da alles läuft, wollte es nur für die zukunft wissen, ob ich mir das adressmapping im postfix sparen kann und alles per alias über mein user und dessen email laufen zu lassen
<willy-goergen> hallo... ich habe eine frage zu zwei softwarequellen, die in kubuntu (scheinbar standardmäßig) aktiv sind. auf dem folgenden bild ist die quelle "unabhängig" markiert. was genau soll das sein? kann ich damit meinem system schaden?
<willy-goergen> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/88286907/Bildschirmfoto1.png
<willy-goergen> google hat mir dazu leider nicht viel informatives gebracht.
<exoon> sudo nfsstat -rc, calls/retrans/authrefrsh, 41146,15,41146 habe ich da optimierungsbedarf?
<exoon> der server läuft mit 12.04 und der client mit xbian (debian/raspberry pi). alles extrem träge.
<felix__> Hallo, kleiner Notfall. Ich hab auf meinem Homeserver den User felix, in dessen Homeverzeichnis wichtige Dateien waren. In meiner smb.conf habe ich eben die Heimatverzeichnisse wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf#Heimatverzeichnisse eingerichtet und mich von meinem Rechner auf den Server mit dem Benutzer felix angemeldet
<kubine> Title: smb.conf › Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<felix__> Jetzt ist leider das Homeverzeichnis leer
<felix__> Dh die Daten weg
<felix__> Und ich habe als user felix auch keine Schreibrechte mehr in dem Verzeichnis
<felix__> Weder vom Server aus noch von meinem Rechner
<dadrc> Aber Leserechte hast?
<felix__> Ja
<felix__> felix war/ist der standard-user in ubuntu
<felix__> auf meinem windows rechner ebenfalls
<felix__> Ich schätze, dass ich beim verbinden zum samba-server ein neuer user felix erstellt wurde und das home-verzeichnis überschrieben wurde
<felix__> Kann das sein?
<felix__> Es sind bei ls -a auch keine bashprofile etc ordner und so zu sehen
<dadrc> Unwahrscheinlich, Samba legt keine Nutzer an
<dadrc> Also, zumindest nicht einfach so beim Anmelden
<felix__> Ah, moment
<felix__> Ich hab mich eben per ssh abgemeldet
<felix__> Neu angemeldet
<felix__> Jetzt ist wieder alles da
<felix__> Seltsam
<dadrc> Na, dann ist es nur ein Rechteproblem.
<dadrc> Als erstes trotzdem mal das Backup auf den neusten Stand bringen :)
<felix__> Bin ich gerade dabei (:
<felix__> Vielen Dank, dadrc 
<dadrc> Soviel hab ich nicht gemacht, aber gerne ;)
<bekks> Beim Verbinden zu einem Samba-Server wird niemals ein neuer User erstellt.
<bekks> exoon: Ja, du hast Optimierungsbedarf. Tausch den RPi gegen einen richhtigen Rechner aus, der auch was kann.
<exoon> bekks, es liegt nicht am raspberry, sondern a) an xbmc und b) wahrscheinlich an den nfs einstellungen.
<bekks> Es liegt am c) rPi.
<bekks> Aber wenn du es besser weisst - warum fragst du dann? :)
<exoon> ne, träge ist er nur beim xbmc in den menüs, wegen einem designfehler.
<bekks> Die HW im rpi ist alles, aber nicht wirklich leistungsfähig.
<bekks> Und bei NFS, und hier und dort und da drüben auch.
<exoon> als streamer/player vollkommen ausreichend.
<bekks> Ja, weil ein streamer/player keine wirklich grossen Anforderungen hat. Das macht die HW nicht schneller.
<exoon> eben, aber wenn xbmc so programmiert ist, dass die oberfläche immer mit 100% gerendert wird, selbst wenn ich nichts ändert, dann passt es nicht mehr.
<bekks> Es geht aber gerade um NFS und nicht um die Menüs von xbmc. ;)
<exoon> es könnte natürlich sein, dass die Oberfläche dem nfs die Leistung nimmt. sollte nfs mal bei deaktiviertem xbmc testen.
<exoon> der nfs server hat gerademal 5% auslastung
<bekks> Wie misst du das?
<exoon> htop
<bekks> Vergiss das.
<bekks> Nimm vmstat
<exoon> us sy id wa ?
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe von einem vmstat 1 20 während die Oberfläche nicht läuft und du von einem anderen Rechner viele Daten schreibst/liest - per NFS.
<exoon> scanne gerade die library neu ein, dann teste ich das.
<friefly> hi, kurze frage will mein pc neuaufsetzen (habe ich auch eine ssd) und bin gerade am überlegen welches datensystem ich hernehmen soll: ext oder Btrfs (laut wiki kann mann Btrfs ja mit 13.04 verlässig hernehmen) welches ist den besser für ne ssd geigent ? bw im wiki steht ja das laut c´t 01/2012 ext4 besser wäre aber der artikel ist ja mittlerweie auch schon alt?
<bekks> Wenn du das fragst, nimm ext4.
<friefly> bekks: ok :D danke
<p01nt3r> Guten. Wie bekomme ich in der Dash _NUR_ diese Suchergebnisse deaktiviert: http://postimg.org/image/3rf1ramyr/ ?
<kubine> Title: View image: Bildschirmfoto vom 2013 09 08 14 08 26 (at postimg.org)
<p01nt3r> (also alle mit diesem orangenen US $ foo drunter)
<p01nt3r> unity-lens-shopping ist bereits deaktiviert und unter System -> Privatsphäre habe ich auch bereits alles abgestellt.
<apollo13> das ist auch nicht die shopping lense
<p01nt3r> ich weiss ^^
<apollo13> das schaut nach der lense vom software center aus
<p01nt3r> wie heisst die?
<apollo13> kA ich hab kein ubuntu :þ
<p01nt3r> pff
<apollo13> http://askubuntu.com/questions/227950/how-to-remove-the-ubuntu-software-center-suggestions-from-the-dash
<kubine> Title: unity - How to remove the Ubuntu Software Center Suggestions from the Dash - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> apollo13, danke.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<MK115> tach ^^
<Bredo> hallo
<matzexh> weiß jemand wie man den hostnamen, denn dovecot in die mail schreibt ändern kann? also es geht um den eintrag: "Received: from domain.com    by hostname.net (Dovecot)", ich hätte da anstelle von hostname.net auch gerne die mail server domain stehen
<LupusE> vim /etc/mailname *vermut*
<_moep_> das sieht sich doch dovecot aus z.b. postfix
<LupusE> ich weis nicht wlecher mensch sich das 'recieved from' ernsthaft ansieht, da ist die message ID interessanter. das sollte der MTA aber auf der mailname lesen.
<apollo13> hä?
<apollo13> recived from schreibt doch der empfänger rein, das kannst nicht kontrollieren^^
<_moep_> LupusE: /etc/mailname ist genau das was in der main.cf bei postfix unter myhostname steht
<apollo13> oh, das by hostname.net, nevermind
<LupusE> du kannst unter umstaenden angeben mit welcher domain der mailserver sich meldet, doch.
<apollo13> _moep_: deine sorgen hätte ich gerne :þ
<apollo13> LupusE: joah, aber das ist dann eher über ptr eintrag bzw ehlo
<LupusE> apollo13: moechten wir das diskutieren oder lieber ihn fragen ob er miltiple domaenen hat und diese getrennt verwalten moechte?
<apollo13> weder noch ehrlich gesagt :þ
<matzexh> /etc/mailname steht es richtig drin, ich meine schon das, was dovecot dann als letztes rein schreibt, wenn die mail angekommen ist...
<matzexh> wobei das auch nicht soo wichtig ist, betrifft ja wie gesagt nur die angekommenen mails
<LupusE> bei den ankommenden mails willst du den hostnamen bei recieved from aendern?
<matzexh> LupusE, naja mir war eher unklar warum dovecot dort jetzt den hostname reinschreibt anstatt die domain, die sonst überall in postfix, /etc/mailname usw. hinterlegt ist
<apollo13> warum sollte sich dovecot für irgendwas interessieren was in postfix hinterlegt ist?! :þ
<matzexh> apollo13, ok, dann anders gefragt, an welcher stelle finde ich die passende einstellungen in den dovecot config files?
<LupusE> matzexh: dovecot stellt die emails bereit udn versendet und empfaengt sie nicht. dovecot sollte niergendwo irgendwas ereinschrieben.
<apollo13> das weiß ich nicht, ich wollte dir damit nur sagen dass du in der postfix config suchen aufhören kannst^^
<apollo13> joah, das kommt noch dazu, außer dovecot ändert die beim anzeigen
<apollo13> also bei mir steht Received: by intern.bap.lan (Postfix, from userid 1001) -- macht irgendwie mehr sinn
<apollo13> matzexh: kannst mal den kompletten mailheader herzeigen?
<apollo13> außer wenn man via IMAP eine mail in die box schiebt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dovecot da was dazuhängt
<matzexh> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415992/
<kubine> Title: Mail Header › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<matzexh> apollo13, du scheinst recht zu haben, die mail wurde via imap von domain2.de verschickt und anschließend an domain1.de ausgeliefert, in diesem fall lagen beide domains auf dem gleichen server
<apollo13> via imap wird nicht verschickt
<apollo13> imap ist nur zum lesen da
<matzexh> ja, schon klar.
<matzexh> falsch formuliert...  eher per smtp ;)
<apollo13> per smtp ist dovecot nicht involviert
<apollo13> was by … (dovecot) sinnfrei macht
<apollo13> matzexh: hast du vlt etwas ala http://wiki.dovecot.org/LDA aktiv?
<kubine> Title: LDA - Dovecot Wiki (at wiki.dovecot.org)
<apollo13> der könnte das anhängen
<matzexh> ja
<matzexh> umph, ok da ist dann auch die entsprechende einstellung in 15-lda.conf zu finden.. alles klar
<apollo13> ;)
<apollo13> warum sagst das nicht gleich
<matzexh> apollo13, danke.
<apollo13> np
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-01
<LupusE> g'morgen
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Kurze Frage. Stürzt bei euch seit ca. Freitag Thunderbird auch immer nach ein bis zwei Minuten nach Start ab? Das einzige, was ich bei mir am System größeres geändert hatte, war nautilus zu entfernen und eben mal Updates zu machen. Ich nutze Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 x64.
<stevieh> unter unity geht alles geschmeidig
<NTQ> Thunderbird behauptet manchmal kurz vor einem Absturz auch, dass es keine Schreibrechte hätte und sowas. Drückt man dann auf Okay, stürzt es ab. Der Fehlerbericht ist auch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419672/
<k1l> bei einem sehr großen postfach braucht er am start so 30sek.
<stevieh> NTQ: da steht wirklich nicht viel drin...
<NTQ> Und in der Konsole sieht man auch nichts. Noch nichtmal safe-mode funktioniert
<NTQ> Eine Neuinstallation von thunderbird hat auch nichts geholfen.
<stevieh> vielleicht - wegen nautilus entfernung - irgendein problem mit mime handlern?
<NTQ> Wenn ich in der kurzen Zeit, in der thunderbird funktioniert ein paar Mails von einem Posteingang in einen Unterordner schiebe, scheint das zu klappen. Aber wenn er kurz danach abstürzt und ich ihn neu starte, sind die Mails doch nicht verschoben worden.
<Guest51816> Hallo! Eine ganz dumme Frage eines Ubuntu-Interessierten: Wo gibt es die Version 14.04 für CD? Ich finde sie nur für DVD.
<NTQ> Ich werde jetzt mal nautilus erneut installieren. Normalerweise nutze ich eben nemo
<stevieh> Guest51816: ist zu gross für CD. -> entweder usb stick oder netinstall auf cd
<stevieh> (oder gibts das nicht mehr?)
<NTQ> Jetzt kommt gerade wieder die Meldung bezüglich Schreibfehler: "The messages could not be filtered to folder 'Sourceforge' because writing to folder failed. Verify that you have enough disk space, and that you have write privileges to the file system, then try again."
<stevieh> was du wohl alles hast? hast du mal nautilus "aus spass" wieder installiert?
<NTQ> Und ja, ich hab noch 33 GB frei. ;) Und alles in ~/.thunderbird gehört nicolas:nicolas
<k1l> Guest51816: cd gibts nicht mehr. du kannst das mini iso nehmen, oder halt das dvd iso und das auf eine dvd oder auf einen usb-stick ziehen
<NTQ> Ich installiere es jetzt nochmal
<NTQ> Ich habe auch eben schon alle meine Partitionen inkl. root von e2fsck auf Fehler überprüfen lassen
<stevieh> evtl. mal tb über strace starten, wo er wirklich abkackt, ist aber halt schwer zu interpretieren
<NTQ> Auch mit nautilus stürzt er plötzlich ab
<NTQ> Also einfach nur "strace thunderbird"?
<stevieh> im prinzip ja
<Guest51816> Habe die iso-Datei auf USB Stick heruntergeladen, die boot-Reihenfolge geändert, aber ich bekomme beim Hochfahren "Medienfehler". Auf CD passt Ubuntu nicht drauf. Bleibt also nur noch netinstall. Wo bekomme ich Informationen dazu (Hab und kenne Win XP und gar keine Ahnung von Ubuntu)?
<stevieh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<NTQ> Guest51816: Du hast die ISO einfach auf den USB-Stick kopiert? Oder hast du die ISO mit dd 1:1 auf's Gerät kopiert?
<NTQ> Ersteres funktioniert natürlich nicht
<k1l> Guest51816: wie hast du die auf den usb gebracht?
<AndChat|457281> Hi all
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich habe noch zwei Forenbeiträge gefunden. Bei denen stürzt Thunderbird auch immer wieder ab. Bei einem hat es geholfen Enigmail neu zu installieren. Das versuche ich jetzt auch mal.
<AndChat|457281> Kennt sich jemand mit bash scripten aus?
<k1l> AndChat|457281: die in ##bash sicher :)
<AndChat|457281> Wie kann ich da sachen automatisch übergeben? Also z.b. ./create_user testuser und dann soll der mir adduser ausführen und am ende ausgeben User:testuser pw:idvhdgj
<NTQ> AndChat|457281: $1
<stevieh> AndChat|457281: da schaust du dir so ziemlich jedes Bash einsteiger Tutorial im Netz an und lernst das
<NTQ> Ist der erste Parameter
<NTQ> stevieh: Mir ist eben die gesamte GUI hier eingefroren, weil strace so viel ausgegeben hat. Ich leite es jetzt mal in eine Datei um. Vielleicht hilft das. ^^
<stevieh> hihi
<AndChat|457281> In create_user.sh steht ja dann #!/bin/bash und dadrunter dann adduser $1;
<Guest51816> NTQ: Habe einfach draufkopiert. Wieso funktioniert das natürlich nicht? Was hätte ich tun sollen? was heißt dd 1:1?
<AndChat|457281> Das ist klar aber adduser will ja noch die passwort eingabe, vorname, nachname etc pp
<k1l> Guest51816: warte
<k1l> Guest51816: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<k1l> Guest51816: nur draufkopieren geht nicht. siehe den wiki artikel für mögliche lösungswege
<NTQ> AndChat|457281: Mit useradd geht das. Einfach mal ins man schauen.
<AndChat|457281> Habe ich gerade gesehen
<AndChat|457281> Und dann mit --home -p usw :)
<AndChat|457281> Und mit random nen pw generieren :)
<AndChat|457281> Danke euch
<Guest51816> k1l: Danke für den Hinweis, den ich aber schon befolgt hatte: Ich habe die Reihenfolge im Boot-Menue geändert, der Stick wird angesprochen, aber dann kommt "Medienfehler"
<k1l> Guest51816: welches ubuntu iso hast du da genau genommen? und wie genau auf den stick gebracht?
<Chocoq> hallo leute, bräuchte mal hilfe mit meinem Laptop HP 6735b. Habe Kubuntu drauf, und habe keinerlei Ton mehr nach upgrades
<Guest51816> k1l: 14.04 download der iso-Datei (hat 6 Stunden gedauert)
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich hab jetzt mal die Ausgabe von strace bekommen. Aber so wirklich weiterhelfen tut mir das tatsächlich noch nicht ;)
<k1l> Guest51816: du kannst mal die md5sum prüfen lassen
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum
<stevieh> NTQ: wie gesagt, schwer zu interpretieren ;-)
<NTQ> Aber ich denke ich weiß ab welcher Stelle der Crash-Handler rein gesprungen ist
<testdr> Chocoq: prüfe: wurden sound-Treiber geladen (siehe Ausgabe von lsmod), welche wurden geladen und passen sie zur Hardware? Dann natürlich - falls ohne Fehler geladen - die Mixereinstellungen (die könnten bei einem Upgrade zurückgestellt worden sein).
<Guest51816> Danke allen Freiwilligen für Ihre Hilfe, aber ubuntu ist wohl mehr was für Spezialisten. Ich habe jetzt viele Stunden die Installation versucht und gebe jetzt auf. Habe Respekt vor Eurem Einsatz aber denkt auch mal an die Anfänger. Viel Erfolg!
<stevieh> tschüss, du pfeife
<NTQ> lol
<stevieh> in jeder wievielten Chip sind Ubuntu DVDs drin?
<NTQ> Am Ende hätte er sich wahrscheinlich noch beschwer, dass jetzt sein Windows weg ist. :D
<testdr> stevieh: das zählt nicht wenn einer (hab nur das Ende mitbekommen) sechs 6! Stunden investiert hat um das iso herunterzuladen -- wer sagt es war das richtige und wurde auch richtig auf dem USB-Stick installiert und dann auch korrekt per BIOS gestartet (alte Rechner bieten manchmal ganz "merkwürdige" ?cdrom-Emulationen)
<stevieh> stimmt alles, aber dann kotzt du genauso ab, wenn du da win installieren willst.
<stevieh> aber die leute sollen machen was sie wollen ;-)
<testdr> stevieh: wer installiert den Windows? Das ist doch schon auf dem Rechner - oder nicht?
<Chocoq> halle stevieh, hallo ntq, Linux ist echt schwer, für leute die von der komplexität von linux erschlagen werden. ich bin ebenfalls unwissend und weiß nicht wie ich die "Ausgabe von lsmod" nach sound-treiberdaten auslöse.
<Ijon_Tichi> moin
<NTQ> stevieh: Hast du kurz Zeit dir mal das strace-Log anzuschauen? Ich lade mal die letzten paar Zeilen in ein Paste.
<stevieh> NTQ: give it a try
<Ijon_Tichi> sagtmal, wo finde ich eigendlich die paketliste von Xubuntu im "neuzustand"?
<testdr> Chocoq: gibt bitte auch noch an, was für ein Upgrade das war (ich muss raten? von Kubuntu-12.04 auf jetzt 14.04?) und für lsmod, das wird in einem Terminal eingegeben (und es folgen die wiki-seiten .. suche sie noch)
<Ijon_Tichi> würde ganz gerne mal einen rollback versuchen, da ich etwas arg viel rumexperimentiert habe und mit verschiedenen paketen und jetzt gern ohne neuinstalation nochmal starten möchte :>
<NTQ> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419677/
<Chocoq> testdr ja, upgrade von 12.x auf 14.04. vorher war ton da. terminal kenne ich, kann es auch öffnen. brauche bitte aber den Befehl
<testdr> Chocoq: vieles wird in Linux - wenn es nicht per Graphikeinstellungen geht in der shell im Terminal gemacht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<NTQ> Das sind jetzt 253 von 245757 Zeilen :D
<testdr> Chocoq: im Terminal eingeben:  lsmod    |    grep   snd
<testdr> Chocoq: und tauchen da die Anzeige von geladenen Modulen mit dem Kürzel "snd" im Namen auf?
<stevieh> NTQ: stimmt das, dass da was auf /dev/sda6 ist?
<NTQ> Ja, das ist /home
<Chocoq> testdr ja folgende:
<testdr> Chocoq: dazu bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Du den kmixer gestartet hattest und der hat Dir keine Klangausgabe (soundoutput) angzeigt oder zum Ändern angeboten
<Chocoq> snd_hda_codec_analog    14537  1 
<Chocoq> snd_hda_intel          42730  6 
<Chocoq> snd_hda_codec         164067  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_analog
<Chocoq> snd_hwdep              13272  1 snd_hda_codec
<Chocoq> snd_pcm                85501  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel
<Chocoq> snd_page_alloc         14230  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel
<Chocoq> snd_seq_midi           13132  0 
<Chocoq> snd_seq_midi_event     14475  1 snd_seq_midi
<Chocoq> snd_rawmidi            25135  1 snd_seq_midi
<Chocoq> snd_seq                55383  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
<NTQ> Ohneeee. 
<Chocoq> snd_seq_device         14137  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi
<Chocoq> snd_timer              28584  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<Chocoq> snd                    60939  22 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_seq_midi
<k1l> Ijon_Tichi: so einfach ist das nicht. 
<Chocoq> soundcore              12600  1 snd
<testdr> Chocoq: halt! nie so was hier posten --- dazu die Ausgabe ins pastebin und den Link dazu!
<Chocoq> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$
<k1l> Chocoq: im alsamixer ist nichts gemuted?
<stevieh> NTQ: quotactl(Q_GETQUOTA|USRQUOTA, "/dev/sda6", 1000, 0x7fff5e191db8) = -1 ESRCH (No such process) ob das normal ist?
<testdr> Chocoq: ich wollte nur wissen ob module geladen wurden - DU SOLLTEST das nicht posten!
<Chocoq> ausgabe ins pastebin ??? weiß nicht was das ist
<k1l> !paste > Chocoq 
<testdr> Chocoq: siehe die ersten Zeilen (info-Zeilen) in diesem irc-Channel ---> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Ijon_Tichi> k1l: in wie fern? also ich würde wenn ich aus dem kopf wüsste was ich nach der grundinstallation alles nachinstaliert habe das per hand deinstallieren, ich habs nur leider vergessen
<k1l> Ijon_Tichi: ok. dann guck mal in /var/log/apt in die logs
<Ijon_Tichi> ok
<stevieh> NTQ: hast du mal probeweise einfach die inbox gelöscht? Wird ja wohl imap sein, oder? d.h. mal alles lokal löschen (k.a. wie, vielleicht sogar kurz das konto entfernen) und neu syncen
<Ijon_Tichi> ich dacht nur das das per vlt per paketliste ginge
<k1l> Ijon_Tichi: das problem sind die abhängigkeiten. das steigt da exponentiell an. das ist nicht mit "einfach der befehl" und das ist wieder im werkszustand, getan
<Chocoq> ok. habe das gefunden mit dem "Ablage/neuer Eintrag". soll ich dass jetzt nochmal reinpacken? mit der Frage? testdr
<testdr> Chocoq: nein -- 
<Ijon_Tichi> ah ok, meinste das aptitude nen herzschlag bekommt wenn ich ihm sage das es um die 100 pakete inclusive abhängigkeiten entfernen soll und dann tiltet?
<testdr> Chocoq: es wurden snd-Module geladen -- diese hda-intel etc. und das bedeutet, da wurde sound-Hardware erkannt -- jetzt (wie von k1l) in dem Terminal mal mit amixer testen
<NTQ> stevieh: Naja, ich habe da einige Konten drin. Manche laufen per imap, andere per pop3, weil der Mailserver selbst zu wenig Platz hat ;)
<Chocoq> was soll ich jetzt als befehl im terminal eingeben?
<testdr> Chocoq: es kann sein, dass bei Dir bei dem Upgrade aus welchem Grund auch immer gar kein pulseaudio-server gestartet wird - dann ist erst auch mal Ende mit Klang, weil viele programme natürlich versuchen den zu nutzen
<stevieh> NTQ: das web.de konto bevor er abkackt.
<testdr> Chocoq: im Terminal:   alsamixer
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich probiere einfach mal ein neues Profil anzulegen mit thunderbird -P
<Chocoq> ähm. da erscheint ein buntes balkenbild ?? welche info ist nötig?
<k1l> Chocoq: "alsamixer" im terminal. raus kommst du mit "esc"-taste. mit links/rechts den balken auswählen und mit "m" das Mute wegmachen
<testdr> Chocoq: steht oben - bei "Gerät" eine Angabe und welche?
<Chocoq> ─────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.27.2 ───────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
<Chocoq> │   Gerät: HDA ATI SB
<testdr> Chocoq: nicht cut+paste!!! 
<Chocoq> sondern? neuer Eintrag? Ablage?
<testdr> Chocoq: kannst Du nicht abtippen, dass da "HDA ATI SB" steht?
<testdr> Chocoq: was soll ich mit den Rahmenzeichen?
<Chocoq> lach - doch, das kann ich schon testdr, zwinker
<stevieh> NTQ: das wäre ja mal ein Plan.
<testdr> Chocoq: Du verärgerst damit jeden, der so was hier im channel liest
<Chocoq> das liegt mir fern, sorry
<Chocoq> bemühe mich gerne in die Gepflogenheiten hinein zu finden
<testdr> Chocoq: weiter in der Anzeige vom alsamixer: da sind die Balken für Master und PCM auch oben und nicht stumm geschaltetet (M muted)
<NTQ> Chocoq: In den Kanalregeln steht genau drin, wie du das zu machen hast, wenn du mehrere Zeilen hier posten willst. Aber um dir da zu ersparen, hier der Direktlink: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Chocoq> ja. bei master auf 81 (also bis ende weißer bereich) - und bei pcm auf 100
<Chocoq> danke ntq. werde mir die kanalregeln im nachgang durchlesen
<NTQ> stevieh: Also ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass irgendwann mal was mit an meinem Thunderbird-Profil kaputt gegangen sein könnte. Immerhin existiert das jetzt schon seit 2000 oder so. Damals noch auf Windows. Ich habe es immer mit auf mein nächstes System genommen. :D
<testdr> Chocoq: jetzt beende den alsamixer indem Du die Escape-Taste drückst und dann testest Du den Sound mit:   aplay        /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<stevieh> NTQ: das könnte schon sein..
<testdr> Frage? gibt es 14.04er Installationen bei denen die wav-Dateien fehlen?
<stevieh> NTQ: probiers mal und berichte, bin neugierig.
<Chocoq> habe ich kopiert und eingefügt ins terminal. tonlautstärke am laptop auch nochmal überprüft, aber es passiert nichts, außer dass im terminal der befehl ausgeführt ist#
<NTQ> Ja, das wird hier wieder ne Heidenarbeit.
<testdr> Chocoq: bei dem wav-Abspiel-Befehl im Terminal, da taucht keine Fehlermeldung auf? Es dauert nur etwas und zeigt "Wiedergabe .." an?
<NTQ> Ich muss erst mal wieder herausfinden, welche Logindaten ich da so brauche für die verschiedenen Server.
<Chocoq> testdr. es ist nicht nur dass. darüberhinaus ist mir auch das wlan zerschossen. ich kann nach den updates nur noch per lan hier hinein. wlan einzurichten war auch zu beginn sehr sehr schwer, klappte aber letztlich (dank er mithilfe von hier) - aber jetzt ist auch noch zusätzlich der ton weg
<NTQ> stevieh: Aber schau mal, was im Terminal jetzt steht: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/nppdf.so [/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/nppdf.so: falsche ELF-Klasse: ELFCLASS32]
<NTQ> Auch etwas strange
<Chocoq> ja testdr. zeigt im terminal wiedergabe an. sonst nichts
<testdr> Chocoq: ich hätte Dir niemals zu einem Upgrade geraten, weil 12.04 noch viele Monate (Jahre) unterstützt wird und wenn Du unbedingt das neue wolltest, dann hätte ich Dir auch nur dazu geraten es vorher in der Live-Version zu testen, bzw. sogar auf einem extra Bereich neu zu installieren
<Chocoq> und was rätst du mir jetzt testdr?
<innerand> Chocoq: Mach ne Clean Install.
<testdr> Chocoq: da ich Deine Hardware nicht kenne (und Du zugegeben hast, dass schon die 12.04 Installation Hilfe brauchte) - würde ich raten, dass Du Dir das passende iso herunterlädst und das auf einem usb-Stick (oder DVD) installierst und damit die ubuntu-live-Version testest (ob sound sofort geht und wlan). Bei Dir dürfte das also das Kubuntu-ISO-Image sein.
<testdr> Chocoq: dazu -bzgl. Sound/Klang - prüfe ob nicht doch irgendwo etwas angestellt, nicht mehr angestöpselt ist -- Ist das ein Laptop? Hast Du auch per Kopfhöerer schon geprüft?
<Chocoq> Ja, ist ein Laptop (HP 6735b) - nein, ist nur strom und lan-kabel angestöpselt. mit kopfhörer habe ich noch nie gehört.
<Chocoq> um das kubuntu-iso-image auf einen stick oder eine dvd von diesem hp-laptop aus zu speichern, wie gehe ich da vor???
<testdr> Chocoq: aha - deshalb kein WLAN! Der braucht extra firmware/Treiberteile, die nicht in den öffentlichen Quellen geführt werden dürfen
<Chocoq> bisher habe ich nur mit der muon-paketverwaltung zu tun gehabt oder dem terminal
<Chocoq> testdr. ich weiß nicht was das bedeutet. und wie dem nun abhilfe geschaffen werden könnte
<testdr> Chocoq: das richtig iso/Image aussuchen (bei Dir ist es das 64bit-amd? oder ist der Rechner noch alt nur 32bit?) hier: http://www.kubuntu-de.org/download-kubuntu-herunterladen-downloaden
<Chocoq> ich vermute 32bit, da älter - wie prüfe ich das um sicher zu sein?
<testdr> Chocoq: im Terminal eingeben:    uname    -a
<testdr> Chocoq: und taucht dann in der Zeile "x86_64" auf oder nur 386?
<Chocoq> nichts dergleichen testdr
<NTQ> Chocoq: Was steht sonst da?
<Chocoq> i686 athlon
<testdr> Chocoq:  ist schon komisch - das klingt nur nach 32Bit-Version, wenn ich aber nach der CPU des Laptops schaue:  AMD Athlon X2 QL-60 / 1.9 GHz - dann finde ich x86/AMD64
<testdr> Chocoq: es kann natürlich sein, dass damals bei Dir nur das 32bit-Ubuntu installiert wurde
<Chocoq> kannst du mich mit sicherer hand durch den tschungel der richtigen linux entscheidungen jetzt führen testdr?
<testdr> Chocoq: ich müsste lügen um Ja zu sagen, denn ich sitze nicht vor Deinem Laptop und sehe das, was Du da siehst
<testdr> Chocoq: Du kannst nichts kaputt machen, wenn Du das 64bit-AMD-ISO herunterlädst, das sagt beim Start auf einem 32Bit System, dass es nicht laufen kann und dann hast Du "nur" die Zeit umsonst investiert
<Chocoq> da ich mich mit linux noch so unglaublich wenig auskenne, wäre mir schon geholfen, wenn irgendwie der ton ginge, denn es war ein laaaaanger weg bis ich alles überhaupt so hatte, wie es jetzt ist
<Chocoq> wenn ich also sozusagen wohl die festplatte neu formatiere, mit dem herunterladen eines neuen ubuntus, dann sind alle programme weg. ich bin schweren weges hierhergestolpert. und wäre sehr froh es wäre so irgendwie beizubiegen. - Könntest du versuchen mir dabei zu helfen?
<testdr> Chocoq: mit dem Herunterladen wird nicht die Festplatte gelöscht - Du brauchst sowieso zum Test der Live-Version einen extra Datenträger (DVD gebrannt oder auf USB-Stick kopiert) und musst davon dann booten
<testdr> Chocoq: wenn Du das auch noch nie gemacht hast, dann gebe ich Dir hier die deutschen Einführungszeiten aus dem wiki an - die Hauptseite davon ist: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<Chocoq> ich habe mit diesem laptop hier noch nie ne dvd gebrannt, habe gerade gesucht und habe im bestand noch dvd-r rohlinge. versuche es erstmal es auf einen stick zu kopieren, hoffentlich klappt das. mom
<testdr> Chocoq: ein USB-Stick ist die bessere Wahl, sofern er ca. 2-4GB Speicher hat - den kann man später wieder löschen.
<Chocoq> kann ich von dieser seite aus überhaupt auch auf einen stick laden? da steht nur was von dvd? http://www.kubuntu-de.org/download-kubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-herunterladen
<testdr> Chocoq: Du speicherst nicht sofort auf USB -- Du lädst das ISO per browser auf Deine Festplatte herunter - ist eine Datei in der Größe von ca. 1GB
<stevieh> NTQ: da liegt noch ein alter pdf viewer rum, aber der sollte da noch nicht stören.
<Chocoq> ok. ich versuche es. hoffe es bleibt alles unbeschadet. mom
<testdr> Chocoq: wenn Du die heruntergeladen hast und einen USB-Stick mit 1-2 GB hast, dessen Inhalt Du nicht mehr brauchst, denn der wird dann überschrieben, dann meldest Du Dich noch mal und das ISO wird dann auf den kopiert (aber nicht mit cp oder Dateimanager sondern per dd)
<Chocoq> wow. das hat geklappt. ich habe es von der festplatte (download-ordner) auf den stick kopiert. dort ist die kubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso Datei.. super
<stevieh> *hrhr* fast richtig.
<Chocoq> und nun?
<testdr> Chocoq: ich sagte doch, dass Du das nicht machen sollst! Das war verkehrt
<Chocoq> ok sorry. also wieder vom stick löschen?
<testdr> Chocoq: nein - der wird sowies ge-plättet und die Daten darauf sind dann weg
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<testdr> Chocoq: - der USB-Stick ist noch angesteckt und bleibt da auch! Du startest den:  usb-creator-gtk
<testdr> Chocoq: siehe auch Link vom stevieh
<Chocoq> danke stevieh, aber alle infos mit einzubeziehen übersteigt meinen derzeitigen horizont, werde aber im Nachgang versuchen alles nochmal nachzuvollziehen, und nachzulesen, all die querverweise. danke vorab ;)
<stevieh> das ist kein querverweis, das ist die Anleitung.
<Chocoq> bitte testdr: ist es möglich dass du mich einfach an die hand nimmst, und mir sagst, was ich zu tun habe? muon-paketverwaltung? usb-creator?
<testdr> Chocoq: tippe erst mal im terminal das ein, ist vielleicht schon installiert:    usb-creator-gtk
<testdr> Chocoq: ach so - für kde - könnte das auch:  usb-creator-kde sein
<testdr> Chocoq: ich tippe hier nur ab, was etwas ausführlicher auf der verlinkten Seite steht
<Chocoq> auf das zweite reagiert er. ich muß jetzt irgendwas zustimme mit cd und so
<NTQ> stevieh: Zwischeninfo: Ich habe ein neues Profil angelegt und im Grunde nur prefs.js, Mail- und ImapMail-Ordner kopiert. Ich musste meine Passwörter neu eingeben und es läuft mit dem neuen Profil schon mal.
<Chocoq> wie groß soll er reservierte bereich auf dem extra datenspeicher sein?
<stevieh> hmm... kann halt schon sein, dass da was kaputt war.
<Chocoq> maximum 1GB???
<Chocoq> maximum-Regler geht sogar bis 4 GB? ist das empfehlenswert?
<testdr> Chocoq: trag da nur einen kleinen Wert ein - z.B. 200MB
<testdr> Chocoq: das brauchst Du nur, wenn Du vorhast öfters von dem Medium die Liver-Version zu starten und dann eigenen Änderungen dauerhaft auf dem USB-Stick anlegen willst - du hättest dann sozusagen ein 2tes Ubuntu auf dem USB, das davon läuft und auch dort speichert
<Chocoq> für "Dokumente und Einstellungen", sind das auch meine großen Filme??? dann reichen 200mb wohl nicht
<testdr> ach ist der Chocoq lustig ..
<NTQ> stevieh: Shit. Er stürzt doch wieder ab, weil er versucht eine Mail in den Ordner "Sourceforge" zu verschieben und angeblich keine Schreibrecht hätte
<Chocoq> ohh, das hört sich für den sicherheitsfall aber doch ganz gut an, als zweite version zur sicherheit. - öhhhm. ich hatte das ernst gemeint, falls es eine dumme frage ist entschuldige ich mich
<stevieh> NTQ: imap?
<NTQ> stevieh: Bei meinem pop3-Konto. Ich entferne diesen Filter mal händisch aus der msgFilterRules.dat und probier es nochmal
<stevieh> pop3 :-)
<stevieh> dass es das noch gibt ;-)
<testdr> Chocoq: selbst 4GB reichen nur für einen kleinen Film - deshalb werden da ja DVDs mit 4GB genommen
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich ein "kackenoldprotocolnotsupported error"
<testdr> Chocoq: ansonsten hast Du die Möglichkeiten so einer Ubuntu-Live-Version im Ansatz verstanden
<Chocoq> was ist denn ein moderater wert, wenn ich auch zukünftige linux-änderungen einbeziehen will. ohh, ja, sorry. jetzt wo du es sagst dämmert es mir auch. (wald vor lauter bäumen grad nicht sehen könn) - lächel
<Chocoq> also 200 MB
<Chocoq> ?
<testdr> Chocoq: es geht jetzt nur darum erst einmal überhaupt diese neue Ubuntu-VErsion zu booten - am Laufen zu haben und zu prüfen ob z.B. sich etwas bei wlan und sound geändert hat
<NTQ> stevieh: Wow. Ohne den Filter geht's grad ab. Nach klick auf "Abrufen" erst mal 82 neue Mails bekommen
<testdr> Chocoq: wichtiger ist, dass im "usb-creator" auch wirklich der USB-Stick als Ziel angezeigt und ausgewählt wurde (und natürlich das heruntergeladene ISO)
<Chocoq> ok niedriger als 1GB kann ich eh nicht wählen, also habe ich gemacht. - und wie prüfe ich das jetzt? habe eigentlich nur bei der größe selbst eine vorgabe gemacht
<NTQ> stevieh: Yeah! 9 neue Youtube-Abonennten :D
<stevieh> wus?
<Chocoq> Popup Fenster: "systemrichtlinien verbieten das Installieren des Bootloaders." Soll ich das jetzt mit meinem passwort bestätigen?
<testdr> Chocoq: hattest Du den usb-creator aus dem Terminal gestartet?
<Chocoq> vorhin, vor dem download der neuen datei.
<Chocoq> da arbeitet aber nochwas, 49%  (bootloader wird installiert) - komisch
<testdr> Chocoq: der braucht root-Rechte -- das war nur ein Test ob das überhaupt installiert ist. Der Aufruf lautet dann:   sudo   usb-creat......
<testdr> Chocoq: falls wirklich schon auf den USB geschrieben wird, das dauert, die sind nicht so schnell wie die Festplatte (ca. Faktor 10 langsamer)
<testdr> Chocoq: wenn Dein USB ein Lämpchen hat, dann zeigt das oft die Aktivität an
<Chocoq> evtl hab ich jetzt ausversehen was abgebrochen, was noch wichtig war. ufffz. öhhm. weiß nicht, was jetzt abgebrochen wurde. so ein .....
<Chocoq> also was jetzt eingeben: sudo usb-creator ???
<testdr> Chocoq: ja
<Chocoq> und mit passwort bestätigen? (im terminal?
<Chocoq> sudo: usb-creator: command not found
<NTQ> stevieh: Naja, jetzt, da ich endlich meine Mails bekommen habe, kamen auch jede Menge Mails von Youtube wieder rein :)
<testdr> Chocoq: bei Dir entweder mit "-gtk" oder "-kde" noch dran!
<NTQ> Chocoq: Notfalls im Terminal einfach die TAB-Taste drücken. Dann werden Befehle in der Regel automatisch vervollständigt. Zweimal TAB drücken zeigt dir Alternativen an.
<Chocoq> hmm jetzt springt erneut das popup-fenster auf wo ich die gewünschte größe festlege. also hab ich da vorschnell den download ausversehen abgebrochen, bei 49%. lege das nochmal fest mit 1GB. der usb-stick ist schon vorgeschlagen - und muß jetzt warten bis das geschehen ist. mom. kde war das kürzel das fehlte
<stevieh> NTQ: hmm.. cirkulären filter gebaut? ;-)
<NTQ> stevieh: Hast du mich gegoogelt? :D Ist jedenfalls falsch. Nee, hier: https://www.youtube.com/user/tubenic86
<testdr> Chocoq: hat Dein USB-Stick eine Aktivitätsanzeige? LED?
<stevieh> NTQ: hehe allerliebst ;-)
<Chocoq> nein, am stick ist nichts mit led. ich sehe den fortschritt nur als kleines popup-fenster auf dem laptop-monitor (den ich vorhin nicht zuzuordnen wußte)
<testdr> Chocoq: ok - bei wieviel steht der beim Kopieren?
<Chocoq> 42%
<testdr> Chocoq: wieviel Hauptspeicher hat Dein Rechner, nur 2GB?
<Chocoq> weiß ich nicht - sorry
<Chocoq> sag mir den befehl im terminal und ich sage dir die antwort
<testdr> Chocoq: wenn er mehr als 2 GB hat, dann bleibt die Anzeige meist bei ca. 92% stehen und es dauert bis der Speicher auf den Stick geschrieben wurde - bei Dir kann das schon früher passieren und daran kannst Du sehen wie langsam USB ist (aber immer noch deutlich schneller als DVD-lesen/schreiben)
<testdr> Chocoq: der Befehl im Terminal lautet:   free
<testdr> Chocoq:  und da der Wert für Speicher: Gesamt
<testdr> so langsam sollte der Anzeige-%-Wert aber weiter gehen
<Chocoq> bei free krieg ich keine antwort. - aber ich bin mit 100% fertig!
<NTQ> Also irgendwas ist ganz komisch bei dir
<testdr> Chocoq: ha ha - Du tippst den Befehl da ein, wo gerade der usb-creator läuft? Das geht nicht, dazu brauchst Du eine neues freies Terminal
<testdr> Chocoq: dann kommt aber noch der boot-install und die konfiguration eintragen
<Chocoq> sorry mom telefon
<testdr> Chocoq: nach der 100%-Anzeige
<clay> Wo gibt es denn eine grafische Oberflaeche fuer pgp?
<dadrc> Ich mag ja GPA
<clay> GPA finde ich nicht in den repositories. Ich möchte eine grafische Oberflaeche, um Dateien zu entschlüsseln.
<dadrc> gpa - GNU Privacy Assistant (GPA)
<dadrc> Ist bei mir in den Paketquellen drin
<deem> es gibt auch seahorse, aber ich weiß gerade nicht, ob das nur für public keys und signaturen ist
<Chocoq> so wieder zurück. also was ist nun zu tun? Ein popupfenster sagt: die installation ist beendet. um ubuntu auszuprobieren oder zu installieren , starten sie den rechner neu, während der datenträger eingelegt ist. - soll ich das tun? oder vorher noch was anderes testdr?
<testdr> Chocoq: im Prinzip ja - aber Du musst vorher nachsehen (Du hast noch nie von USB gestartet?) mit welcher Taste Du entweder ins BIOS kommst oder das bios-Boot-Menü aufrufst (das ist oft F2 oder F11 beim booten drücken)
<Chocoq> oha
<Chocoq> wie kann ich das vorher herausfinden?
<Chocoq> richtig. ich habe noch nie von USB gestartet.
<testdr> Chocoq: normalerweise wird das beim Booten vom BIOS angezeigt - sonst steht es in der Anleitung zum Rechner -- man braucht aber flinke Augen
<clay> Seahorste kann nur die Schlüssel verwalten aber nicht ent- und verschlüsseln. Ich installiere gerade kgpg. Ist die einzige grafische Oberflaeche, die ich jetzt gefunden hab.
<clay> Chocoq: ausprobieren :) Neu starten und auf die entsprechende Taste hämmern ;)
<testdr> clay: ich glaube er weiß wirklich nicht welche das ist und wie es geht
<Chocoq> also starte ich jetzt den rechner neu? und während der laptop mit eingestecktem stick hochfährt drücke ich die eine oder andere (f2 oder f11) taste, um dann was zu tun?
<clay> Ja, das glaube ich ja auch :) Deswegen beim Start einmal nur auf F2 hämmern. Wenn er damit nicht ins BIOS kommt, beim nächsten Start auf F11 hämmern :)
<testdr> Chocoq: NEIN! Du machst vor allem die Augen auf und schaust genau auf den Bildschirm was da alles beim booten angezeigt wird und ob da nicht der Hinweis zur richtigen Taste auftaucht
<clay> ich halte mich mal raus :)
<testdr> clay: Du hast im Prinzip recht - aber er scheint im Stande zu sein und einfach nur zu drücken ohne zu schauen was angezeigt wird
<Chocoq> ich versuche also ins bios-boot-menü zu kommen. dort angelangt tue ich was?
<testdr> ich werde mir jedenfalls nicht die Anleitung von dem HP-Laptop runterladen und durchlesen nur um sagen zu können welche Taste die richtig ist
<Chocoq> das ist vollkommen ok so testdr.
<dadrc> clay, welches Ubuntu hast du denn da?
<Chocoq> was soll ich im bios-startmenü dann tun?
<testdr> Das bios-Boot-menu zeigt eine Auswahlliste an -- darunter auch Deine Festplatte und den USB-Stick - den wählst Du zum booten aus
<clay> dadrc: 12.04
<Chocoq> ahh ok. ich versuche es. versuche dort den usb stick zu wählen. was muß ich beachten?
<testdr> Chocoq: -? Hast Du jetzt 2 Rechner?
<Chocoq> falls es nicht klappt?
<testdr> Chocoq: ach so - war nur prophylaktisch die Frage 
<Chocoq> nein. habe noch keine aktion ausgeführt.
<dadrc> clay, ah, deshalb. Seit 13.04 wird das wieder regelmäßig gepackt, für 12.04 gibt es leider kein fertiges Paket
<testdr> Chocoq: wenn von USB gebootet wird, dann kannst Du die deutsche Tastaturbelegung auswählen und dann kommt nach einiger Zeit der Desktop -- wird Internet erkannt, dann kannst Du auch gleich browsen
<testdr> Chocoq: wenn die USB startet, dann siehst Du das und dann drückst Du die Pfeil-Nach-Oben-Taste um in der Liste "deutsch" auszuwählen
<Chocoq> hört sich gut an - ich versuche es jetzt einfach mal. hoffe dass ich gleich wieder hier sein kann, weil es geklappt hat. drück mir mal die daumen testdr ;)
<Chocoq> bye bye bis gleich
<stevieh>  syntax error: unknown group 'munin' in statoverride file
<stevieh> uh... wo bekomm ich denn raus, wer das wissen will (beim apt-get)
<dadrc> Fang mal von vorne an, bitte.
<Chocoq> hallo testdr - mit dem usb linux habe ich ton ;) ;) ;)
<Chocoq> aber leider ebenfalls kein wlan
<stevieh> dadrc: gleich, ich such noch 32 sec selbst ;-)
<dadrc> ok
<geser> stevieh: es wird wohl eins der Pakete sein, die du gerade installierst
<stevieh> ich hatte mal munin installiert, aber das ging mir auf die nerven und da lief immer noch was, also hab ichs deinstalliert und danach den munin user weggemacht, aber der wird wohl noch von jemand anders gebraucht
<stevieh> aha, war munins schuld, hat nicht richtig aufgeräumt
<Chocoq> bist du noch da testdr
<Chocoq> ?
<Shadow_x23> Abend gibt es eine Seite wo alle anwendungen und Spiele ersichtlich werden die unter Linux mit Wine funktionieren ?
<k1l_> Shadow_x23: die wine app database
<k1l_> !wine > Shadow_x23 
<yz3pD> ma so ne frage, wenn das os immer einen bestimmten kernel laden soll, auch wenn ein neuerer verfügbar ist, wie ist dann die feine art dem os das mitzuteilen? ich hab bisher immer nur die /boot/grub/grub.cfg dahingehend bearbeitet
<Robert_Zenz> yz3pD, Gegenfrage: Was genau hast du vor?
<yz3pD> gute gegenfrage
<yz3pD> ich habe einen kernel treiber für wlan kompilieren müssen und der läuft nur bis zu einer bestimmten kernelversion
<yz3pD> bei neueren erzeugt er eine kernelpanic
<Robert_Zenz> yz3pD, alle Kernel bis auf den gewuenschten deinstallieren, und dann mit apt-mark auf hold setzen.
<b-baermann> yz3pD: der kernel ist ja "das os" ;)
<yz3pD> achso ich dachte da eher an eine grubline kernel="..."
<yz3pD> gibts dazu ein gutes tut?
<Robert_Zenz> yz3pD, wenn du keine Kernel Updates willst, ist es am besten keine einzuspielen.
<Robert_Zenz> yz3pD, und gut gemeinter Hinweis: Wenn du mit deinstallieren des Kernels fertig bist, verifizier das noch einer installiert ist. ^^
<yz3pD> ja ist mir schonma passiert xD deshalb frag ich ja
<yz3pD> also sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade --aber--keine-kernels oder wie unterbindet man das neue kernel installiert werden?
<Robert_Zenz> yz3pD, apt-mark hold, siehe man page davon.
<k1l_> was soll denn das für eine wlan karte sein?
<yz3pD> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-internet-seit-ubuntu-13-10-auf-lenovo-b54/#post-6266182
<yz3pD> so bin ich vorgegangen
<talsamon> hallo gibts irgendwo einen link der erklärt wie man adminer auf ubuntu konfiguriert - und warum gibts kein httpd.conf ?
<sash_> talsamon: Apache unter Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<sash_> Und adminer ist doch nur ne einzelne php-Datei?
<sash_> Adminer aus den Repos wird dann wahrscheinlich per a2ensite aktiviert. Kennst du a2ensite/a2enmod? Das sind soweit ich weiß, debian/Ubuntu-spezifische Apache-Sachen, die findet man in anderen Distributionen nicht.
<talsamon> sash_, danke hat sich erledigt, nach einem reinstall von adminer läuft die sache
<sash_> talsamon: Ok, fein :)
<talsamon> leider nicht...hab zu früh gejubelt
<arndt> Hallo, kann mit synaptic kein Programm mehr installieren. Außerdem funktioniert auch die aktualisierung nicht mehr.  http://pastebin.de/129615
<arndt> Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?
<jokrebel> arndt: Zeig mal nen Paste von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<jokrebel> arndt: Und das grade gepastete ist vollständig?
<jokrebel> und die Ausgabe von was?
<arndt> Ja vollständig
<arndt> http://pastebin.de/129616 ausgabe von sudo apt-get update
<arndt> http://pastebin.de/129617 ausgabe von    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s
<k1l_> ja, mach erstmal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jokrebel> arndt: Genau was k1l_ würd ich auch empfehlen. Da ist vieles noch nicht installiert. Den kompletten Output dann wieder pasten bitte,
<arndt> http://pastebin.de/129618 ausgabe von sudo apt-get update
<jokrebel> arndt: update ging doch grad eben noch
<jokrebel> und gib doch bitte einfach den kompletten Befehl ein und paste dann auch alles inklusive der Eingabezeile und dem Prompt am Ende zur sicherheit.
<arndt> hab noch mal versucht update geht
<arndt> jokrebel, also update geht nur upgrade nicht
<jokrebel> arndt: In Synaptic mal "defekte Pakete reparieren" schon versucht?
<arndt> da sind keine packete defekt
<arndt> so nun neuer http://pastebin.de/129619
<k1l_> deinstallier mal libreoffice-gnome
<k1l_> arndt: was hsat du denn gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<jokrebel> ist da vielleicht ein 32/64-Bit-Mix?
<arndt> na nix, des öfteren ist mein rechner eingefrohren oder hat sich aufgehängt, dann ging nur ausschalten über PC-Taster. danach neustart und fehler.
<arndt> jokrebel, wie sehe ich das ob ich ein 32/64 Mix habe
<testdr> arndt: das klingt aber nach einer richtigen Neuinstallation und natürlich vorher richtigen Tests ob die Hardware überhaupt noch stabil läuft
<melone-16> hey
<melone-16> nach einem Systemupgrade kann ich nicht mehr drucken und hab mich mal ans Fehlerfinden gemacht
<melone-16> Selbsttestseite drucken geht, Testseite von Cups geht nicht
<jokrebel> arndt: Nun in Deinem letzten Paste kommt halt sowohl "i386" als auch "amd64" vor, was micht zu dieser Frage führte.
<arndt> jokrebel, sonst weist du keine Lösung?
<melone-16> Hab mich hier dran versucht, aber viele Tests sind erfolgreich. Außerdem ist die Liste ziemlich ausführlich und nimmt keine Gewichtung vor
<melone-16> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<melone-16> Daher meine Frage: vorher ging es, Selbsttest geht, woran könnte es liegen?
<jokrebel> arndt: Wieder was k1l_ sagte ;-) Das libre-Paket deinstallieren
<jokrebel> melone-16: Defekter/falscher Druckertreiber?
<melone-16> naja, der Treiber sollte sich nicht geändert haben. vorher ging es
<k1l_> arndt: was sagt "apt-cache libelf1:amd64"?
<k1l_> evtl das :amd64 weglassen
<melone-16> Cups-Version ist von 1.5.3 auf 1.7.5 gestiegen durch das Upgrade
<jokrebel> melone-16: Und wieso sollte sich der Treiber bei einem "Systemupgrade" (Release-Upgrade?) nicht verändert haben können?
<melone-16> jokrebel: lohnt sich einen generischen Treiber auszuprobieren (und bedeutet das eine Herstellerspezifische ppd runterzuladen)?
<melone-16> jokrebel: gute Frage... :)
<melone-16> auf der Debug-Seite kam der Hinweis Kernel-Version... daran könnte es eher liegen, aber daran kann ich ja genausowenig ändern wie am Druckertreiber oder?
<jokrebel> melone-16: Was für "Upgrade" war es denn genau?
<arndt> jokrebel, apt-cache libelf1:amd64   sagt    Ungültige Operation libelf1:amd64
<melone-16> jokrebel: ...*hust* von Debian Wheezy (stable) auf Debian Jessie (testing)
<melone-16> ich bin halt hier, weil die IRC-Community von Debian eher klein ist... und ich erstmal nur eine Idee fürs weitere Testen brauche
<jokrebel> melone-16: Ja dann *seufz* solltest Du bitte auch bei Debian direkt fragen wenn Du gar kein Ubuntu hast.
<melone-16> Naja, ich warte einfach bis sich jmd findet, den das nicht stört
<melone-16> debian und ubuntu sind sich ja sehr ähnlich
<jokrebel> melone-16: Das ist wenn dann allerhöchstens was für den Offtopic-Kanal (siehe Topic)
<jokrebel> melone-16: Aber wie gesagt, bei nem Distibutionsupgrade werden (zumindest unter Ubuntu) unfrei Quellen schon mal deaktiviert. Dann sind natürlich auch Pakets aus diesen Quellen nicht mehr zum System passend.
<melone-16> ok, danke. Dann schaue ich mal in den Aptitudelogs
<melone-16> das hilft mir schon!
<melone-16> danke!
<arndt> jokrebel, danke ersteinmal, bin heute zimlich müde, leg mich hin. werde die tage noch mal vorbei schauen und stand berichten.
<jokrebel> arndt: Viel Erfolg und gute Nacht
<arndt> jokrebel, danke
<melone-16> jokrebel: btw. hab nebenbei jetzt auch im Debian-Channel gefragt. Mal sehen ob ich eine Antwort vor der selbstständigen Lösung des Problems bekomme ;) :D
<tiax_> gibt auch #debian.de
<ItaloRaver> :music:  seelenschmerz von Blutengel auf retter radio
<jokrebel> ItaloRaver: Falsches Fenster?
<ItaloRaver> jop sorry
<ItaloRaver> habe da mal ne frage zu Back In Time, habe schon mal im kubuntu gefragt, daher ich habe eh warten muss wollt ich mal noch gugen wat ihr dazu zu sagen habt, ihr den log vom kubi http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/419682/
<ItaloRaver> Differentielle wäre wohl noch besse
<ItaloRaver> bzw. wäre mir liebe
<melone-16> jokrebel: ich muss meine Vorurteile korrigieren. Nachdem ich in #debian explizit nach Hilfe gefragt hab, wurde ich zur Lösung gelotst... und die bestand dann im Neuinstallieren... naja, so einfach kann sein :)
<melone-16> Zitat: anyone out there helping me with a _probably simple_ printer problem?  :)
<melone-16> gut nacht und danke für die Hilfe
<shisha> hallo zusammen!
<shisha> schlaft ihr :D
<musca> natürlich nicht!
<shisha> hilfe ^^
<innerand> shisha?
<shisha> kannst du mich wieder zum toppic führen?
<innerand>  /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<shisha> kann mich jemand zum topic führen? :-)
<shisha> hallo, brauche hife
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-02
<LupusE> moin moin
<domsan> Ich habe Probleme mit meinem email versand... der funzt nicht richtig ( sendmail )
<domsan> netstat sagt mir folgendes tcp 0 1 projektuebersicht:44875 tg-in-f26.1e100.ne:smtp SYN_SENT
<domsan> hat das vllt was damit zu tun ?
<tiax_> domsan: ne. Was steht denn in den Sendmail-Logs? 
<tiax_> °oO( und wieso ausgerechnet sendmail?! )
<domsan> irgendwie garnichts
<tiax_> dann würde ich mal das loglevel hochschrauben :) 
<tiax> domsan: hast Du einen guten Grund, sendmail zu verwenden? Kennst Du Dich damit besonders gut aus?
<domsan> ich kenne mich mit sicherheit garnicht damit aus
<tiax> ah
<tiax> ja dann bitte nicht sendmail verwenden :) sonst ist das echt Geschmacksache aber Sendmail ist… anspruchsvoll… und für die meisten Zwecke rentiert sich das nicht
<tiax> also falls Du da noch am Anfang vom Setup steckst und nichts davon abhängt, kannst Du ja noch zu postfix wechseln (oder exim, Geschmacksache)
<domsan> nein folgende situation: projekt uni ist auf neuen server umgezogen, jetzt funzt der mailversand über php sendmail nicht mehr.
<tiax> aha!
<tiax> PHP ist gemeint :) Dachte, Du meinst den gleichnamigen Mailserver
<domsan> habe die daten vom alten system hier, hab reingeschaut und gesehen bei ubuntu war sendmail installiert
<tiax> hm, naja da kann jetzt einiges kaputt sein, noch wissen wir ja gar nichts. In /var/log gibt's nichts dazu, irgendwo? Woher weißt Du, dass es sendmail ist? Also /usr/lib/sendmail und das PHP-Zeug gibt's unabhängig vom verwendeten Mailserver
<LetoThe2nd> domsan: was für ein ubuntu ist es jetzt?
<domsan> 14.04.1
<domsan> aha!
<domsan> hab das log file mal gelöscht für übersichtlichkeit und vergessen es wieder der richtigen gruppe zuzuweisen
<domsan> jetzt steht auch was drin....
<tiax> :)
<domsan> mom
<domsan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419687/
<tiax> > (s82AVTt9003419 Message accepted for delivery)
<tiax> geht doch
<domsan> holy fuck....
<tiax> oben hast aber ne Adresse von Google in Deinem netstat gepostet, hier geht's aber an ne Adresse bei der FH-Bingen
<tiax> schaust Du auch im richtigen Postfach?
<KI9798> verify=FAIL
<domsan> moment muss gerade nochmal testen.... mein projektpartner hat für das dev environment alle mails auf seine adresse umleiten lassen -.-
<domsan> und da der log bis eben nicht ging hab ich ihn übelst zugespammt
<domsan> klassiker wieder
<tiax> KI9798: für starttls, die FH hat den SErver halt mit ihrer eigenen CA signiert. DRunter steht doch queued as 54C8B832EF
<domsan> ok also... aktueller stand ist der von gestern
<domsan> mails gehen raus an interne mailadressen
<domsan> aber sobalds nach außen soll gehts nicht.
<domsan> sprich asd@fh-bingen.de kommt an
<tiax> was heißt 'intern'? Auf der selben Kiste angelegte Adressen?
<domsan> asd@gmail.com nicht
<tiax> ah, Uni-Netz? Blockiert die Uni ausgehendes SMTP?
<KI9798> tiax: dachte statt queued muesste succes os. stehen, steh wohl aufm schlauch
<domsan> das wäre naheliegend
<tiax> unsre macht das. Probier halt mal telnet smtp.gmail.com 25 und warte, ob timeout kommt
<tiax> ggf. musst Du halt das autentifizierte Mail Relay von der Uni verwenden für solche Späße, dazu brauchst Du halt Dokumentation vom Rechenzentrum
<domsan> die sollen mir das einfach freischalten, ging ja beim alten projekt scheinbar auch
<domsan> :D
<domsan> das projekt ist schon bei 120%
<domsan> echt kein nerv mehr
<tiax> ist das ein sysadmin-Projekt oder Softwareentwicklung?
<tiax> das nächste Mal vielleicht über Vagrant und ne fertige VM für so Scherze nachdenken :)
<domsan> softwareentwicklung
<domsan> also hab eben angerufen ist scheinbar so gewollt und ausreichend
<domsan> danke für die hilfe :)
<domsan> eine frage hätte ich da noch... heisst das nun das alle externen mailversuche irgendwo gequeued werden? oder wird das einmal versucht und ende?
<KI9798> irgendwo ist gut (;
<shisha> hallo, jemand da
<k1l> nein
<shisha> du bist ja iimmer da k1l :D
<shisha> dui wa
<shisha> du warst letzten nichtmehr
<shisha> nicht mehr da* ^^
<shisha> sag mal, bei linux mint gibts ja verschiede download, welche muss ich da nehmen?
<k1l> !mint > shisha 
<shisha> ?
<k1l> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> (der bot ist gerade nicht da)
<shisha> bot? :D
<shisha> doe
<shisha> die reden da ja eh nicht deutsch xD
<k1l> dann schau auf der linux mint seite wo du deutsche hilfe bekommen kannst :) aber das ist kein ubuntu problem
<shisha> das ist doch auch linux linux ist linux xD
<k1l> dann frag in ##linux
<musca> shisha: oder wähle doch eine Distribution mit für Dich akzeptablem Support aus
<macrobat> shisha: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-Distribution
<shisha> achso
<shisha> haha :D
<shisha> der desktop ist einfach anderst xD
<LetoThe2nd> shisha: du darfst auch gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen...
<shisha> bin da ja auch, aber so viel ist ja auch nicht los hehe$
<LetoThe2nd> egal, jetzt ist bitte genug. dir wurde klar gesagt, dass mint hier kein thema ist, und dir wurden deutsche und anderssprachige alternativen genannt.
<LetoThe2nd> damit ist das ding bitte beendet. danke.
<shisha> .
<ShiroNeko> hallo, hab mal eine frage zu vsftpd. kann ich dort auch mehrere virtual chroots für verschiedene user anlegen. wobei die user virtuell oder lokal sein können?
<KI9798>  nicht mehr benötigte pakete mit "clean" o. "autoclean" entfernen?
<tiax> klaas: beides, die genaue Erklärung findest Du in man apt-get unter clean/autoclean
<KI9798> tiax: habs begriffen, ich brauchte "autoremove"
<noseeder> hallo
<innerand> Hallo noseeder, frag am besten einfach drauf los. 
<noseeder> Ich habe einem bekannten nun Xubuntu installiert. Er hat es geschafft das Netzwerkmanager Sümbol aus der Leiste zu entfernen 8Rechtsklick drauf ud entfernen gedrückt). Ich habe das bei mir mal nachgestellt um zu schauen wie ich das wieder da hin bekomme.
<noseeder> Allerdings schaffe ich das nicht
<noseeder> Xubuntu 14 x36 ist installiert
<dadrc> x36? 
<dadrc> 32 oder 64? =)
<dadrc> In dem Fall aber auch egal. 
<dadrc> noseeder, führ mal `nm-applet` aus. Meinst du das?
<noseeder> X32
<noseeder> wenn ich im Terminal "nm-applet" eigebe passiert nichts
<noseeder> dadrc
<dadrc> Joa, hab das wohl gesehen. Moment.
<testdr> noseeder: leg einen zweiten User an und prüfe mit login (für den neuen user) ob das applet in der Statusleiste angezeigt wird und wenn das der Fall ist, dann kannst Du versuchen nachzusehen welcher Eintrag für das "panel" dafür zuständig ist.
<noseeder> ah mit Sudo klappt es
<noseeder> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<dadrc> noseeder, dann würd ich mal behaupten, du hast die Indicatoranzeige gelöscht
<noseeder> mag sein wie bekomme ich die wieder hin?
<dadrc> Rechtsklick auf die Leiste, hinzufügen, heißt … "Nachrichtenanzeige", glaub ich
<dadrc> Moment.
<dadrc> "Benachrichtigungsfeld"
<noseeder> dadrc das Benachrichtigungsfeld ist ausgegraut
<dadrc> Dann ist es schon da, was ist mit Nachrichtenanzeige?
<noseeder> ah ja
<noseeder> das ist es
<noseeder> -.-
<noseeder> danke :-)
<dadrc> Gerne 
<testdr> Zeitverzögerung beim Laden des btrfs-Modul (siehe bootchart), passiert das auch bei anderen ohne btrfs-Partitionen oder hängt das von der Anzahl der gesamten Partitionen ab. Es sind bei mir ca. 2-3Sekunden, bootchart mit/ohne btrfs-scan: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/76267
<Ekkehardt> Ich hab durch die Deaktivierung von bootchart 3s gewonnen, aber das ist OT...
<testdr> Ekkehardt: ich habe bootchart nicht immer an - im Gegenteil, normalerweise ist er aus, es ging mir nur darum das Protokollieren zu lassen, was ich selbst bei der Anzeige der boot-Meldungen (noplymouth, kein quiet+splash) gesehen habe - ein deutliches Stocken an der Stelle von (ich würde sagen) sogar über 3 Sekunden, wenn der scan gemacht wird
<mone> hallo zusammen,  
<mone> ich haben unter ubuntu 14.04  ein problem mit meinem cd-dvd-laufwerk/Brenner. er wird nicht erkannt. wenn ich eine cd reinlege geschieht rein gar nichts.. kann mir da jemand behilflich sein
<mone> bei ubuntu-wiki und ähnliches hab ich schon geschaut
<mone> die sprache ist nicht wirklich laien gerecht
<dadrc> Gibt es /dev/sr0?
<mone> wo schau ich das nach?
<mone> im terminal unter "mount" wird es nicht angezeigt
<dadrc> Am einfachsten mit `ls -l /dev/sr0`
<mone> ich gebe das so ein wie du beschrieben hast ja? natürlich ohne anführungsstriche?
<dadrc> Das zeigt dann entweder die Rechte an oder beschwert sich, dass es das nicht gibt
<dadrc> ja#
<dadrc> (geht sogar mit, deshalb nehm ich `` und nicht '' ;))
<mone> das zeigt er an:
<mone> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Sep  2 20:45 /dev/sr0
<mone> das dev/sr0 ist farblich hinterlegt
<dadrc> ok, schon mal gut, da wird ein optisches Laufwerk erkannt
<dadrc> hmmh. hat der rechner mehr als 1?
<mone> nein
<dadrc> gut.
<mone> nur diesen, es ist ein laptop, der zeitgleich dvds lesen und brennen kann
<testdr> mone:  es sollte auch grafisch gehen - hast Du schon in der "Laufwerksverwaltung" (manchmal auch nur "Laufwerke") genannt nachgesehen?
<dadrc> Verschiedene CDs probiert?
<mone> ja mehrere cds probiert
<mrkramps> mone, fehlermeldungen?
<mone> nein 
<mone> es ist ne dvd drin
<mrkramps> mone, fehlermeldungen in dmesg?
<mone> und bei laufwerk wird angezeigt dass sich kein medium darin befindet
<mone> dmesg?
<testdr> mone: was sagt denn die "Laufwerksverwaltung"? Die zeigt die Festplatten und optische Laufwerke an und auch was für ein Medium eingelegt ist.
<mone> laufwerk an sich wird angezeigt
<mone> nur kein medium drin
<mone> obwohl sich darin eins befindet
<testdr> mone: und funktioniert der Auswurfknopf in der Laufwerksverwaltung?
<mone> ja 
<mone> es scheintauch so als wolle er starten wollen, tut es aber nicht
<testdr> mone: na prima, dann geht das an für sich. Wie wird denn der Name angezeigt? Toshiba/etc.
<mone> vom laufwerk jetzt?
<mone> Modell: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-208AB (FC01)
<testdr> mone: ja - in dem grafischen Tool Laufwerksverwaltung, wo auch die Festplatten (mit Name) angezeigt werden
<mone> er zeigt nur das oben genannte modell an
<mone> mit seriennummer
<testdr> mone: die Laufwerksveraltung zeigt weiter unten auch an welches Device das ist, meist /dev/sr0
<testdr> mone: etwas weiter unter der Seriennummer
<mrkramps> ich würde immer noch gerne die dmesg-ausgabe in einem nopaste sehen
<mone> exakt das was du geschrieben hast
<mone> @ mrkramps : ich versteh nicht was ich machen soll
<mone> @ testdr: er zeigt   /dev/sr0 (nur lesen) an
<mrkramps> die ausgabe des befehls 'dmesg' auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ veröffentlichen und uns anschließend den link hier rein kopieren
<mone> ahh ok :) danke
<testdr> mone: das ist richtig - aber dass das Auswerfen geht und doch kein Medium (obwohl eingelegt) angezeigt wird, das nicht.
<testdr> mrkramps: wolltest Du denn das ganze dmesg oder nur den Teil "grep sr0"?
<mrkramps> testdr, im nopaste ruhig alles …
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419692/
<mrkramps> sonst greppste möglicherweise mal daneben oder verpasst mit tail das wichtigste
<mone> erledigt
<mone> wow, wie habt ihr euch das ganze wissen dazu angeeignet würd nebenbei gerne wissen
<testdr> mone: lies einfach das deutschsprachige wiki (wiki.ubuntuusers.de) durch und Du hast fast auch so viel
<mone> @testdr das hab ich schon probiert ;)
<testdr> mone: Du kannst im wiki auch im Suchfeld  dmesg eingeben und erhälst dann Info dazu wozu das gut sein kann
<mone> naja aufjdenfall. erkennt er keine cds
<testdr> mone: was hast Du denn für CDs?
<mrkramps> also laufwerk wird erkannt … aber danach wirft er keine fehlermeldungen
<mone> unter ubuntu 13.10 hat es einmal geklappt
<mone> nein
<mone> keine meldungen
<mone> danach hat es unter ubuntu 13.10 auch nicht mehr geklappt, ich dachte mit dme upgrade zu 14.04 wäre das problem vielleicht behoben.. ist es aber nicht
<testdr> mone: sind das selbst geschriebene CDs? GEpresste? Hast Du vielleicht irgendwelche aus Zeitschriften, z.B. heise die Linux-CD/DVDs
<mone> alles mögliche
<mone> nein
<mone> aus linux hab ich leider keine
<testdr> mone: sind das audio-CDs oder was?
<mone> alles audio,dvd,selbst gebrannte cd, originale
<testdr> mone: also keine Daten-CDs? Nur mit Musik?
<mone> doch unter anderem auch
<mone> jetzt gerade habe ich eine original dvd drin
<testdr> original was?
<mone> originale dvd einen film
<k1l_> für dvd bräuchte er ja meistens libdvdcss2
<testdr> eben - ich hab den Verdacht er hat nur so Video/Musik-Datenträger versucht
<mone> jetzt ist eine leere cdrom drin, nicht beschrieben
<mone> da tut sich auch nix
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 " und danach "sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh "
<mrkramps> mone, bei einer leeren cd macht er u.U. auch gar nichts
<mone> nur für notiz
<k1l_> mone: mach erstmal die beiden befehle. dann nochmal mit der dvd probieren
<mone> mone ist eine sie
<testdr> mone: bei einer leeren - d.h. ein zum Beschreiben, da musst Du das Brennprogramm starten und das zeigt erst an ob da was beschrieben werden kann
<mone> ok
<k1l_> aber wenn man eine leere cd einleget macht er auch nichts. man startet dann ein brennprogramm oder zieht mit dem filemanager (der auch brennen kann) den kram auf die cd
<mone> ich mach nun die befehle
<mone> befehle eingeben: dvd läuft nicht
<mone> keine änderung
<mone> welche cd soll ich nun reinlegen?
<k1l_> hast du mal "videos" geöffnet?
<mone> ja er zeigt nur webcam an
<k1l_> also das programm videos. und dann versucht ob du damit die dvd öffnen kannst?
 * k1l_ hat hier gerade kein eingebautes und kein usb dvd zur hand
<mone> zeigt er nicht an
<mone> unter videos wird kein video angezeigt
<testdr> mone: wenn Du eine Audio-CD eingelegt hattest und die Laufwerksverwaltung hat dann kein Medium angezeigt, dann könnte sogar die Hardware defekt sein. Hab grade mal eine Audio-CD ausgekramt und getestet (es darf gelästert werden: Norah Jones) und das funktioniert immer noch wie unter Ubuntu-12.04.
<k1l_> nicht im file browser. sondern das video abspiel programm "videos" (was eigentlich totem heisst)
<mone> das wäre aber blöd
<mone> ja
<mone> @ kll ich habe das programm geöffnet
<testdr> mone: wenn Du eine Linux-Boot-DVD hättest, dann hätte ich schon vorgeschlagen, dass Du einfach versuchst die zu booten -- zum Test ob der REchner davon starten kann
<mone> wie kann ich denn sonst rausfinden ob hardware schäden vorliegen
<k1l_> mone: gib bei ort mal "/dev/sr0" ein
<mone> bei ort?
<mone> chso bei videoprogramm
<k1l_> film->ort öffnen
<mone> es ist ein fehler aufgetreten, film konnte nicht gefunden werden
<k1l_> ist das ein laptop?
<mone> ja
<mone> eigentlich noch recht neu
<testdr> ohh je -diese Schmalspurlaufwerke ..
<k1l_> welcher genau?
<mone> uff
<mone> moment also auf anhieb kann ich dir sagen dass es ein fujitsu ist
<mone> Intel® Pentium(R) CPU P6200 @ 2.13GHz × 2 
<mone> das steht bei prozessor
<testdr> ich habe es noch nicht versucht - wie äußert es sich wenn die Zugriffsrechte auf "cdrom" beim User entfernt wurden?
<k1l_> gib mal "lshw" ein und guck oben ob das vielleicht in der beschreibung steht
<mrkramps> und was steht auf dem typenschild am laptop selber?
<mone> moment ich schau nach den daten
<mone> fujitsu lifebook A Series Modell AH530
<mone> @ kll soll ich "lshw" eingeben?
<mone> wenn ja wo im terminal
<k1l_> hmm. also so auf die schnelle finde ich da keine probleme mit dem dvd laufwerk
<mone> ich habe lshw eingegeben
<mone> ich paste es wieder 
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419697/
<mone> ich habe den laptop gute 2 jahre
<testdr> mone: überlege mal wann es noch funktioniert hat und ab wann nicht mehr. Wenn Du sagst es hat das letzte Mal unter ubuntu-13.10 funktioniert hat und dann aber da auch nicht mehr ging und Du hoffst mit einem Update/Upgrade funktioniert es wieder, dann ist da was anderes faul (da tippe ich auf defekt)
<armakuni> hi .. ist es mit samba4 eigentlich anderst eine einfache freigabe mit user/pass abfrage von windows 7 client einzurichten als bei samba3 ?
<mone> es hast das letzte mal vor ungefähr 3 monaten funktioniert
<mone> ich habe eine audiocd gebrannt
<testdr> mone: du hast gesagt, dann hat es nicht mehr funktionert. Was, weitere Brennversuche? Abspielversuche?
<mone> dann, wirklich, aufeinmal nicht mehr.... ich dachte immer es würde sich mit gewissen updates lösen.. hat es aber nicht. meine endlösung war ubuntu 14.04. klappte aber auch nicht
<mone> alles hat aufeinmal nicht merh funktionert... wie jetzt
<k1l_> also ich seh auch kein cd/dvd laufwerk in lshw
<testdr> mone: d.h. ohne Softwareänderung hat der Teil vom Rechner den GEist aufgegeben. DAnn ändert sich mit einem Update/Upgrade da auch nix
<mone> das bedeutet nun? tendenz höher zu hardware fehler
<k1l_> also ich seh das prinzipiell eher als hardwarefehler.
<k1l_> kannst du mal ein "lspci" in einen paste packen?
<mone> @ testdr es kann gut möglich sein, dass eine softwareupdate oder ähnliches dazu beigetragen hat.. weil ich immer wieder aktualisiert habe..... 
<testdr> mone:  ja - Du kannst noch versuchen an eine Ubuntu-Live-Boot-DVD zu kommen (die gibt es sogar in diversen Zeitschriften -- heise bringt vielleicht bald wieder so eine Viren-Check-DVD) und mit der versuchst Du ob der Rechner selbst davon booten kann
<mone> ok
<testdr> mone: oder Du hast ein Live-System, das von USB-Stick läuft - dann kannst Du es damit auch testen
<mrkramps> diese laufwerke werden weder in lshw noch lspci gelistet … lediglich der SATA controller
<k1l_> mrkramps: ok, kann es hier nicht gegentesten
<testdr> mone: bein einem USB-Stick kann man sich sogar alte Ubuntu-Versionen (z.B. 12.04 oder älter 10.4 etc.) installieren und testen ob es wirklich an geänderten Treibern liegt.
<mrkramps> k1l_, laut dmesg wird das laufwerk auch gefunden und als /dev/sr0 registriert
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419702/
<mone> lspci paste ist der link
<testdr> und die Laufwerksverwaltung zeigt es auch mit Typ+Name an, aber nicht das eingelegte Medium - als wenn das Medium nicht lesbar wäre oder eben diese Hardwareerkennung nicht mehr funktioniert
<mrkramps> ich würde in diesem fall tatsächlich eher zu einem hardwarefehler tendieren
<mrkramps> wenn ein optisches laufwerk 2 ajhre lang reichlich verwendet wird, dann kann sowas mal passieren
<testdr> mone: kontrolliere doch nur zur Sicherheit ob in der Userverwaltung bei deinem User auch die Nutzung von cdrom den "Haken" = aktiviert hat
<mone> also, ich werde vesrsuchen eine life cd von ubuntu zu bekommen
<mone> ok, nur weiß ich nich wo ich das nachschauen soll
<mrkramps> mone, ausgabe des befehls 'groups'
<mone> im terminal groups eingeben?
<testdr> Userverwaltung? - öhm - in der Systemverwaltung und dort so ein stilisiertes Männchen
<mrkramps> mone, ja im terminal groups ausführen
<mone> monir adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<mrkramps> alles gut
<mone> oder eben nicht  ;) aber für die lösung des problems schon eher
<testdr> aha - (betrifft Dich nicht mone) - er hat als default auch nicht "Video" drin
<mone> ??
<mrkramps> oO
<testdr> bei 14.04 hat sich das screen-locking geändert und ich bin mir sicher, dass damit die Rechte bei cron-jobs sich "ändern"
<testdr> user-cron-jobs
<mone> bitte? nun weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll oder was ich 
<mone> also doch kein hardware?
<testdr> ich sagte doch, das betrifft Dein Problem nicht mone
<mone> ohh ok
<mone> verzeihung
<mrkramps> mone, du kannst übrigens statt einer livecd auch einfach liveusb verwenden
<mone> ich habe ein usb stick  hier
<mrkramps> mone, der müsste allerdings frei sein
<mone> ja kann ich leeren
<mrkramps> also komplett leer
<mone> einen moment
<mrkramps> wenn der leer ist kannst du dir das iso-abbild der gewünschten ubuntu-verison herunterladen (also das gleiche wie für livecd)
<mone> nur wie boote ich ? und wo finde ich das
<mrkramps> eins nach dem anderen … wo findest du was?
<mone> ich gebe einfach mal bei google ubuntu 14.04 download ein oder
<testdr> mone: wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<mrkramps> mone, nein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads
<mone> ok ich brauch 32-bit, nehm ich einfach ubuntu-prüfsumme?
<mrkramps> wie was!?
<mrkramps> warum 32-bit?
<mone> ich habe 32-bit
<mone> ich lade gerade herunter:
<mone> ubuntu 14.04.1 desktop i386
<mone> .iso
<mrkramps> aber wenn du das doch schon installiert hast?
<mone> ich bin bei ubuntu auf direktlink gegangen
<mone> ich dachte ich soll das runterladen?
<mone> auf einen stick dachte ich
<mrkramps> mone, aber sicher nicht die gleiche version, die du schon installiert hast … wo ist denn der sinn dabei!?
<mone> hmm, sinn naja.. da seid ihr mir um einiges voraus
<testdr> mone entwickelt troll-level
<mrkramps> mone, du sollst ja eine live version auf deinem gerät testen, um zu sehen, ob es an deiner ubuntu-version liegt oder ggf. die hardware defekt ist
<mrkramps> deswegen eine version von ubuntu ziehen unter der das mal funktioniert jat
<mrkramps> *hat
<mone> ich lade also jetzt eine etwas ältere ubuntu version auf meinen stick ja?
<mone> z.b 12.04?
<testdr> mone: nein! Du lädst (speicherst) das auf Deinem Rechner (wahrscheinlich im Download-Ordner)
<mone> achso..
<mrkramps> mone, wie testdr sagt, erst 12.04 auf festplatte speichern … stick kommen wir nach dem download zu
<mone> also kann ich denn während der install. im chat verbleiben falls probleme auftauchen?
<mrkramps> mone, nur schon mal soviel … es wird keine installation werden ;)
<mrkramps> aber ja, kannst online bleiben
<testdr> mone: und während dem Download kannst Du die Installation hier durchlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB?highlight=usb-creator
<mone> ok danke
<mrkramps> testdr, und genau so wird es gleich nicht laufen!
<mrkramps> den scheiß kann man sich sparen
<guntbert> mrkramps: HE
<mone> nur eine nervige frage noch 
<mone> soll ich diese datei runterladen, davor ist eine cd abgebildet
<mone>  ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso     
<mrkramps> mone, dein gerät kann 64bit, also warum die 32 bit? und ja, ich habe oben schon erwähnt, dass es das gleiche iso abbild wie für die cd sein soll
<mone> iso ja, aber ich habe das eingegeben, da es keine 32bit gibt. Aber erstmal möcht ich euch danken
<mone> ich werde mich damit erst nochmal so beschäftigen,
<mone> möcht euch nicht unnötig neren
<mrkramps> mone, tust du nicht … dafür sind wir ja da
<mone> nerven. habt mich ja schon mal ein ganzes stück weiter gebracht
<mrkramps> mone, i386 ist 32-Bit, amd64 ist 64-Bit (und der name täuscht ggf. darüber hinweg, dass es auch für intel cpu ist)
<mone> ah ok. 
<mone> nun ich werde mich jetzt den beitrag durchlesen
<mone> so ich hab mir jetzt ubuntu 13.10 auf den stick gepackt. anleitung habe ich mir auch durchgelesen.
<mone> usb creator installieren?
<mrkramps> mone, du solltest die iso auf die festplatte speichern
<mone> ok
<mone> ist schon wieder passiert
<mone> da ist sie nun
<mrkramps> jetzt hätte ich gerne die ausgabe des befehls 'mount | grep media'
<mone> unter downloads... ganz artig und ruhig
<mone> pasten oder so einfügen?
<mone> sind 2 zeilen
<mrkramps> ab 3 pasten … also die beiden gehen noch hier rein
<mone> test test?
<mrkramps> pong
<mone> ich glaube er zeigt sie nicht an
<mone> wenn ich sie hier einfüge
<mrkramps> dann halt doch pasten
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419707/
<mrkramps> MONIR STICK auf /dev/sdb1 ist also dein USB-Stick, oder?
<mone> mein stick heisst monir stick ja
<mrkramps> verdammt, mit dem befehl 'df -h | grep media' wäre es sinnvoller gewesen
<mone> also nochmal mit dem befehl
<mrkramps> bitte
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419712/
<mrkramps> so, der stick ist den 4GB groß, korrekt?
<mone> ja
<mone> haut hin
<mone> ja
<mrkramps> und ist noch zu 74% belegt
<mone> oh da waren noch diese unsichtbaren daten drauf
<testdr> ja klar .. xxx
<mrkramps> ansich auch egal, wird eh alles überschrieben … wollte nur sicher gehen, dass du dir dessen bewusst bist
<mone> jetzt hab ich den befehl eingegeben
<mone> ist nur zu 1 %
<mrkramps> wir wissen jetzt schon mal, dass die Partition 1 deines USB Sticks "MONIR STICK" heißt, 4GB groß ist und als Gerätedatei /dev/sdb1 registriert ist
<mone> ok
<mrkramps> damit hat der USB-Stick selber Gerätedatei /dev/sdb
<mone> bedeutet?
<mrkramps> dass wir jetzt sicher wissen, wohin wir das iso abbild schreiben müssen
<testdr> -trommelwirbel-
<mone> ok
<mone> :)
<mrkramps> mone, die iso liegt in ~/Downloads?
<mone> ja
<mrkramps> und heißt wie?
<mone> ubuntu-13.10-server-i386.iso
<mrkramps> testdr, ein leichtes wirbeln im hintergrund bitte halten
<k1l_> auf dem server image is aber kein live system
<testdr> -fanfarenbläser wieder zurücktreten, das dd  dauert etwas
<mone> ??
<mrkramps> testdr, geht noch eine rauchen … k1l_ hat recht, falsches image
<mone> hmm
<mrkramps> mone, du brauchst die desktop-edition, nicht die server-edition
<testdr> deshalb ging der download auch so schnell - und ohne grafik wird das wohl endlos
<mone> 16-Oct-2013 19:16  895M  Desktop image for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download) ? hört sich das gut an?
<mone>  ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso     und nochmal von vorne.. tja dummheit wird bestraft
<mrkramps> das sieht richtig aus
<mone> so jetzt aber
<mrkramps> sudo umount /dev/sdb1 ; sudo dd if=$HOME/Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M ; sync
<mrkramps> als ein befehl ausführen
<mone> kann ich copy and pasten?
<mrkramps> ja
<mone> muss da was passieren?
<mone> weil das tut es nicht
<mrkramps> passworteingabe im terminal erfolgt blind
<mrkramps> dann rödelt er eine weile ohne rückmeldung
<mone> ja danach
<mrkramps> er ist fertig, wenn der prompt wieder erscheint
<mone> ja
<mone> ist geschehen
<mrkramps> dann ist was falsch gelaufen
<mone> ich wiederhole
<mone> umount: /dev/sdb1 ist nicht eingehängt
<mrkramps> soll es auch nicht sein
<mone> soll ich datei auf den stick ziehen?
<mrkramps> nein
<mone> ah ok
<mrkramps> versuchen wir es nochmal anders …
<mrkramps> sudo dd if=$HOME/Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<mone> passiert nichts
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> cd ~/Downloads ; sudo dd if=ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<mone> so eingeben wie du geschrieben hast
<mrkramps> ja, wieder als ein befehl
<mone> ohne leerzeichen wahrscheinlich
<mone> amanfang
<mrkramps> da ist kein leerzeichen am anfang
<mrkramps> und alle andere sind genau da, wo sie sein sollen
<mone> ich wollte terminal schließen aber es sagt mir da läuft noch ein prozess. er hat aber wieder nichts angezeigt
<mone> mit leerzeichen meinte ich ( dass ich das leere feld vor dem "cd" markieren konnte. dieses habe ich ausgelassen
<mone> naja da passiert aufjedenfall nichts
<mrkramps> so langsam bin ich verwirrt
<mone> sorry
<mone> es bleibt bei der passwort eingabe stehen
<mone> welches ich natürlich richtig eingeeben habe
<mrkramps> ARGH
<mrkramps> jetzt haben wir den salat
<mone> warum?
<mone> mist das hört sich aber nicht gut an 
<mrkramps> killall dd
<mone> dd: Kein Prozess gefunden
<mrkramps> nach der passworteingabe folgt keine rückmeldung … dd läuft durch und irgendwann erscheint der prompt (user@bla:$) wieder
<mone> ich habe dafür ein neues terminal fenster geöffnet
<mone> ist nicht gekommen
<mrkramps> mone, natürlich ist der prompt nicht gekommen, weil dd noch lief ^^
<mone> nach passwort keine rückmeldung
<mone> also nochmal
<mone> ?
<mone> ahh warte mal 
<mrkramps> der hängt nicht nach der passworteingabe, sondern der prozess arbeitet
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419717/
<mrkramps> jetzt noch 'sync' und das sollte gegessen sein
<mrkramps> snyc erzeugt übrigens auch keine ausgabe
<mone> ich gebe deinen ersten befehl wieder ein welchen du geschrieben hast
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419722/
<mrkramps> mone, und warten
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419727/
<mrkramps> sollte jetzt auf dem stick sein
<mone> soll ich gucken?
<mone> oder
<mrkramps> wenn du magst … einmal raus und wieder rein mit dem stick
<mone> aja, zugriff ist verweigert.. da scheint ja was passiert zu sein
<mone> ok
<mone> ja der öffnet sich nich
<mrkramps> welche bezeichnung hat der denn?
<mone> der taucht gar nicht auf
<mone> also wird nicht erkannt
<mone> oder so, da passiert aufjedenfall gar nix
<mrkramps> dann solltest du mal versuchen, von dem stick zu booten
<mone> und dann
<mone> dafür muss ich den rechner doch neu startn oder
<mrkramps> du weißt noch, dass es hier mal um dein dvd-laufwerk ging? ^^
<mone> ja
<mrkramps> mone, ja, entweder den, oder testweise einen anderen
<mone> :)
<mone> naja meine frage sollte eher darauf abzielen, dass mir ja nicht bewusst ist was ich dann machen soll wenn ich den nun boote
<mrkramps> mone, einfach nur im livesystem testen, ob dein laufwerk damit funktioniert
<mone> ok
<mone> das wird auch angezeigt ja. livesystem testen?
<cseipel> urgssssss eine seite funktioniert perfekt wenn ich über localhost es nutze und die andere macht probleme bei 192.168.1.18 aber alle anderen seiten gehen darüber supi und beide seiten sind eins zu eins das selbe xD
<mrkramps> mone, "ubuntu ausprobieren ohne zu installieren"
<mone> ok
<mone> ich probiers
<mrkramps> viel erfolg!
<mone> hallo
<mone> ich danke euch für eure hilfe. ja dvd laufwerk scheint kaputt zu sein
<mrkramps> mone, jetzt weist du zumindest ein wenig mehr über linux ;)
<mone> ja.. ich werde mich auch mehr damit beschäftigen
<mone> ist n ziemlich interessantes feld
<mone> letzte frage für heute
<mrkramps> gerne
<mone> wie greife ich wieder normal auf meinen usb zu
<mrkramps> du musst den stick einmal formatieren
<mrkramps> in der laufwerksverwaltung
<mrkramps> mone, siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Laufwerksverwaltung
<k1l_> mit fat formatieren
<mrkramps> mone, und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Formatieren
<mone> ok danke euch
<mone> sehr lieb
<mrkramps> sehr gerne
<mone> gute nacht
<mrkramps> dir auch!
<madknight> okay gibt nur einen Nachteil bei der .xinitrc man kann keine gui apps starten :P
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-03
<LupusE> moin
<cloneh> Wie kann man der Liste der Vorgabeanwendungen Einträge hinzufügen? Bspw. steht mir für E-Mail nur Chrome zur Verfügung. Ich möchte aber gerne einen Eintrag für Gmail haben. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich irgendwo eine Desktop-Datei anlege, die Gmail mit Chrome aufruft. Ich meine, das ging. Nur wo liegen diese Desktop-Files? Ich glaube nicht, dass es die unter ~/.local/share/applications sind.
<dadrc> Da wollte ich gerade was antworten …
<LupusE> und, was waere die antwort gewesen? 'welches DE?'
<dadrc> Mehr oder weniger, ~/.local/share/applications sollte nämlich eigentlich klappen
<LupusE> ich waere fuer /usr/share/applications? fuer die mutiplen persoenlcichkeiten.
<dadrc> Joa, sollte natürlich auch gehen
<Brigitte> Hallo, bei Version 14.04 werden die Fenster von innen nach außen aufgebaut, was nervig langsam ist. Offenbar ist meine Grafikkarte nicht unity 3d fähig, richtg? Was tun? 1) Kann man 14.04 mit einer alten unity fahren? Wenn ja, wie? 2) Wenn nicht, kann ich die alte ubuntu 12.04 überinstallieren oder geht das nur aufwärts?
<dadrc> Brigitte, du könntest einfach eine Desktopumgebung benutzen, die keine 3D-Beschleunigung braucht
<dadrc> Xubuntu, zB
<dadrc> Gleiche Software dabei, sieht nur etwas anders aus
<dadrc> Musst du nicht mal neu installieren, kannst einfach xubuntu-desktop installieren und das beim Anmelden auswählen
<dadrc> Oder wir gucken mal, ob deine Grafikkarte wirklich nicht mit Unity klarkommt, vielleicht ist es ja nur ein Treiberproblem oder so
<Brigitte> dadrc: Danke. Komme darauf zurück.
<cloneh> Wie kann Folgendes sein. Ich habe in den Texteingabe-Einstellungen nur Deutsch stehen und die Tastatur-Shortcuts zum Wechseln zwischen Layouts entfernt. Trotzdem passiert es immer wieder, dass ich ausversehen auf englischem Tastatur-Layout lande (obwohl ausschließilch Deutsch in der Liste vorhanden ist). Ich muss dann immer einmal das Häkchen setzen, damit der Tastatur-Indikator oben erscheint, dann nehme ich das Häkchen wieder weg - u
<cloneh> nd es ist wieder deutsch.
<k1l> cloneh: vlt drückst du den shortcut zum umstellen der sprache?
<cloneh> k1l, Shortcuts deaktiviert.
<cloneh> Ich denke, es gibt da einen Shortcut und eine Sprachwechslung, die nicht mit den Einstellungen verknüpft ist. Das passiert mir oft beim Tippen. Plötzlich ist es EN.
<cloneh> Obwohl nur DE aufgelistet ist und die Shortcuts deaktiviert sind.
<musca> Probiere doch mal bewußt den Shortcut aus (ich glaube, es ist Alt-Shift)
<cloneh> musca, habe ich, aber da passiert nichts.
<cloneh> Habe auch andere Kombinationen getestet.
<cloneh> musca, k1l also bei euch passiert das nicht, obwohl ihr zwei Sprachen und die Shortcuts gesetzt habt?
<cloneh> Ich wollte nämlich ursprünglich genau dieses Problem damit beheben, dass ich nicht aus Versehen die Sprache wechsele. Aber helfen tut's offenbar nichts.
<musca> sorry, ich habe hier gerade kein Unity am Start.
<mone> hallo,
<mone> ich kann nicht mehr auf meinen usb stick zugreifen. Habe mir eine ubuntu software version drauf gezogen. als ich diese dann löschen wollte habe ich  bei laufwerk alles formatiert, kann jetzt allerdings immer noch nicht auf meinen stick zugreifen
<mone> bei wiki-users und beim ubuntu forum gab es nichts relevantes. ( ich habe vielleicht diesen fehler gemacht, dass ich vor der formatiertung den stick nicht ausgehängt habe
<mone> hat da jemand eine idee
<musca> mone:  wenn man ein Hybrid-ISO-Image auf den Stick schreibt, dann überschreibt man dabei die Partitionstabelle, aber "Formatieren" korrigiert nicht diese Einträge in der Tabelle.
<mone> wie kann ich das beheben?
<mone> iich habe den stick gerade eingehängt, laufwerk-programm zeigt ihn mir auch an, laut aussage 4,1 gb freier speicher. nur er wird in meinem menü nicht angezeigt
<musca> okay, wenn der freie Speicher schon angezeigt wird, dann passt doch schon mal das Meiste ...
<mone> ich komm mir auch ein wenig blöd vor, ich war gestern schon ne ziemlich lange zeit hier und bin euch mit nem anderen problem auf den nerv gegangen 
<mone> ja
<testdr> mone: in der Laufwerksveraltung gibt es kleine Icons/Bildchen -- das RadMitZacken zum Formatieren und das +/- Zeichen um Partitionsdaten zu ändern
<mone> ja, 
<testdr> mone: ja = die Bildchen hast Du gesehen?
<mone> da kann ich nicht mehr drauf zugreifen
<mone> ich kann auf die "weiteren aktionen" nicht mehr zugreifen
<testdr> mone: 1. öffne die Laufwerksverwaltung, d.h. starte das Programm und lass das Fenster offen gut sichtbar auf dem Bildschirm
<testdr> mone: 2. wenn der USB-Stick da angezeigt wird, dann zieh ihn aus dem USB-Slot und kontrolliere, dass er nicht mehr angezeigt wird
<testdr> mone: geht das oder ist das nicht zu verstehen?
<mone> er wird dann nicht mehr angezeigt
<mone> ja habs gemacht :)
<mone> er verschwindet dann
<testdr> mone: gut - dann steck ihn jetzt wieder dran und er sollte dann auch angezeigt werden
<mone> ja
<testdr> mone: wenn der Stick angezeigt ist, dann den in der Liste links mit Mausklick auswählen - geht?
<mone> wenn auswählen, anklicken meint ja
<testdr> mone: wenn das geht, dann zeigt er im rechten Fenster die Partitionsdaten und Du musst vielleicht das Fenster im Gesamten größer machen um es richtig zu sehen
<mone> irgendwelche befehle (also rechtsklick nein)
<testdr> mone: Nein, hab ich das geschrieben?
<mone> ich wollt nur sicher gehen. sorry
<mone> ok fenster ist auf maximum
<testdr> mone: weiter - im rechten Fenster, gibt es da eine Partition auf dem Stick?
<mone> ich glaube nicht, er zeigt mir alles orange hinterlegt an (im bild) und sagt 4,1 g freier speicher
<testdr> mone: die Angabe 4,1GB frei, ist das ein großer Block, den du anklicken kannst oder redest Du nur von den Angaben ganz oben unter dem Namen von dem Stick?
<mone> ein großer block der direkt unter Datenträger abgebildet ist
<testdr> mone: aha - dann klicke auf den Block und zu dem Block gibt es darunter gleich ein +Zeichen und das Rad/Zackenkreis Symbol
<mone> Block: lässt sich nicht anklicken,  die symbole darunter (+ und radzeichen) schon. allerdings kann innerhalb dieser "Buttons" nichts auswählen
<testdr> mone: wenn Du auf dieses Rad/Zackenkreis-Symbol (soll wohl Zahnrad für action sein) klickst, dann geht eine Liste auf mit Optionen zum Formatieren und noch mehr und da kannst Du mit "Formatieren" den Block formatieren - Du musst dann aber auch den Dateisystemtyp auswählen, z.B. für den USB-Stick Vfat (damit es auch mit Windows klappt)
<mone> ich kann nur auf das + zeichen 
<mone> das rad zeichen ( ist alles schwarz chauffiert) kann ich nix anklicken
<testdr> mone: und beim +Zeichen - welche Auswahlen gibt es da? Partition anlegen?
<mone> ja
<mone> partition erstellen steht ganz oben
<testdr> mone: dann lege jetzt eine Partition an (da gab es offenbar noch keine) und über den gesamten Bereich 
<mone> soll ich einfach einen namen angeben
<testdr> mone: ja - nimm sowas wie : moneUSB
<mone> ok
<mone> gemacht
<mone> ja schau mal einer an
<testdr> mone: jetzt gibt es also da auch eine Partition und wenn du die anklickst, dann solltst Du mit dem Zahnrad (darunter) die auch formatieren können
<mone> mone usb stick erscheint linksimmenü
<mone> ja
<testdr> mone: dann formatiere jetzt die 4GB mit vfat
<mone> vfat?
<mone> abkürzung für format fat?
<testdr> mone: das braucht es für Windows und falls Du z.B. damit Bilder an so einer BilderAusdruckStation im Supermarkt drucken lassen willst
<mone> ja ok, aber  vorgehensweise
<mone> ich klicke aufs rad, dann auf formatieren
<mone> dann in der liste typ auf (fat) 
<mone> dann auf formatieren
<mone> ?
<testdr> mone: ja - ich müsste nachsehen ob es genau so lautet (ich hatte vfat im Kopf)
<mone> ok
<mone> ich machs mal
<mone> ok gemacht
<mone> der stick ist immer noch im menü (hat allerdings wieder den namen gewechselt
<mone> er heisst jetzt 4,1 gb speicher
<mone> aber das ist denk ich ok
<testdr> mone: ich habe gerade nachgesehen - es kann sein, dass bei den neueren Versionen von dem Tool Laufwerks(verwaltung) man den Typ der Formatierung von Hand eingeben muss. Das Tool selbst gibt es schon seit Jahren und nur die Oberfläche wurde immer etwas geändert.
<mone> scheint alles gut zu sein
<testdr> mone: wenn das mit dem Formatieren funktionierte, dann kannst Du versuchen diese Partition einzuhänge, dazu ist das Dreieck/Pfeilspitze nach Links bei den Symbolen (+/-) und Zahnrad aufgetaucht
<mone> ich glaube es ist bereits eingehängt, denn ganz links befindet sich ein viereck welches mir anbietet die datei auszuhängen
<testdr> mone: ich war gestern abend nichtmehr da, aber ich denke Du hast da nach Anleitung das ubuntu-iso per dd-Befehl auf den Stick kopiert und dabei wird keine Partition angelegt - das ist der Unterschied zu der Installation mit dem usb-creator. Wenn Du dieses ubuntu-Live-Version weiter nutzen willst und den Rest vom USB-Stick auch, dann machst Du die Installation eben mit dem usb-creator-gtk(oder -kde)
<mone> ah ok
<testdr> mone: ja, Du kannst jetzt das Fenster von der Laufwerksverwaltung kleiner machen und mit Deinem Dateimanager zum Test Daten draufkopieren - dann den Stick abziehen, warten, wieder einstecken und kontrollieren dass die Daten da sind
<testdr> mone: d.h. den Stick nicht einfach abziehen, sondern wegen den neuen Daten natürlich auswerfen /aushängen
<testdr> mone: hat denn das Starten der Ubuntu-Live-Version irgendwas zu Deinem nicht mehr funktionierenden CD/DVD-Laufwerk gebracht?
<mone> ja
<mone> ich denke die hardware ist beschädigt. danke nochmal
<mone> also für die hilfe
<mone> :)
<testdr> mone: aha - also damit ging das CD/DVD auch nicht
<mone> genau
<mone> zum testen habe ich ubuntu 13.10 drauf gemacht 
<mone> in testversion laufwerk starten wollen, hat nicht funktioniert
<testdr> mone: du kannst aber trotzdem den USB-Stick einstecken und mit dem programm usb-creator das iso-Image darauf installieren lassen, dann werden nur 1,2GB von dem Stick belegt und es sind immer noch fast 3GB frei und du hast eine bootbare Linuxversion immer greifbar
<mone> ach cool
<mone> ja der stick funktioniert auch weider
<mone> wieder
<testdr> mone: ja -- per dd ist zwar die schnelle und einfache Version, aber dann ist der gesamte USB-Stick nur dafür zu gebrauchen
<mone> danke
<testdr> mone: wenn Du das mit dem usb-creator machen willst, dafür gabe es die deutsche Anleitung auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de (Link gabs - glaub ich - schon gestern)
<mone> ja ist im leseverzeichnis ;)
<mone> dankesehr
<mone> für die nette unterstützung
<testdr> mone:  wenn das CD/DVD wirklich hinüber ist, dann ist es meist die billigste Alternative ein neues zu kaufen, das aber per USB funktioniert und dann extra an den USB-Port angeschlossen werden muss. Ein Original-Austausch ist meist sehr schwer zu erhalten und die wollen dafür (fast) immer sehr viel mehr Geld sehen als für ein überall zu kaufendes USB-DVD-Writer-Laufwerk
<mone> ahh ok
<mone> versteh ich das richtig es ist dann ein brenner oder reader der per usb läuft?
<mone> das nenn ich mal fortschritt ;)
<mone> ein externer brenner quasi
<testdr> mone: läuft über den USB-Anschluss - so wie es auch externe Festplatten gibt - ja
<mone> das ist ja wirklich praktisch
<mone> hast du da vielleicht einen tipp? 
<testdr> mone: und wenn ich die Seite mit Deinem Laptop richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann hat das Ding nur 2GB Hauptspeicher, das ist für kde eigentlich etwas wenig. Aber die CPU sollte 64Bit können, da gewinnst Du etwas an Geschwindigkeit, wenn Du eine 64bit-amd-Ubuntu-Version nimmst und ich würde Dir zu XUbuntu oder sogar Lubuntu raten
<testdr> mone: was? Das gehört wohl nicht mehr in den Support-Channel --> wenn , dann weiter auf offtopic bitte
<mone> verzeihung
<mone> sorry
<mone> hast ja recht
<mone> werbung muss nich sein
<testdr> mone: der deutsche offtopic-Channel steht ganz oben - am Anfang von dem irc-Channel text
<mone> wo finde ich den infos zu meinem computer
<mone> oben rechts "rädchen" wenn ich auf "über diesen rechner klicke" scheinen mir die infos etwas dürftig
<testdr> mone: geh doch mal zu:   #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mone> ok danke erstmal
<Brigitte> Hallo, habe xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso unter WinXP heruntergeladen. Um es vom Stick zu starten, muß ich ihn mit LiLI USB Creator erstellen. Dabei bekomme ich im 2. Schritt die Meldung "Dieses Unix ist nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste". Was nun?
<dadrc> Gibt's einen "Mir doch egal, mach trotzdem"-Knopf?
<Brigitte> Ja. Aber als Novicin traue ich mich nicht.
<Brigitte> Da steht: Versuch wie mit xubuntu 14.04. Ist doch komisch. Genau das will ich doch.
<dadrc> Mach ruhig, 14.04.1 ist nur mit ein paar neuen Updates dabei
<testdr> Brigitte: könnte sein, dass das tool sich an dem .1 stört und nur für die alte ohne den .1 ausgelegt war - da hat sich aber sonst nichts geändert - nur neuere Versionen
<Brigitte> Danke. Hab nämlich keine Lust, stundenlang zu installieren und hinterher gibt es einen Fehler (Win-geschädigt!!!)
<rednet> wie war der befehl noch um den aktuellen Kernel auszulesen
<_moep_> uname -a
<rednet> thx
<Cyoux> Moin.
<Cyoux> Ich hab ein MacBook Pro und will Ubuntu drauf machen. Nehme ich Oneiric oder Trusty Tahr? Je nachdem welchen Weg ich im Wiki nehme, lande ich bei der einen oder anderen Beschreibung.
<ring0> Cyoux, 14.04 also trusty tahr
<Cyoux> danke, ring0 
<flattyre1> hallo! die bootpartition auf dem laptop ist voll. kann ich da gefahrlos was löschen oder soll ich lieber die partition vergrößern?
<testdr> flattyre1: ältere kernel-versionen und ihre initrd entfernen und dann ein update-grub
<testdr> flattyre1: aber du musst genau kontrollieren, dass du sie wirklich nicht mehr brauchst, d.h. die alten funktionierten
<testdr> flattyre1: die saubere version wäre natürlich die installierten kernels mit apg-get zu entfernen
<testdr> flattyre1: normalerweise reicht es den vorletzten kernel noch aufzuheben - d.h. linux-headers-xyz und linux-image-xxxx
<testdr> flattyre1: lies dazu auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systempflege?highlight=kernel%20entfernen
<flattyre1> ich werde mal die grafische paketverwaltung versuchen
<Brigitte> Hallo! Habe unter xubuntu 14.04 libreoffice calc installieren wollen, hat irgendeinen Überlauffehler und dann viele Meldungen, dass das Paket nicht installiert wurde gegeben. Habe den PC heruntergefahren und seither startet xubuntu nicht mehr richtig:
<Brigitte> ich bekomme noch den hellblauen Hintergrund mit xubuntu in der Mitte, aber dann wird und bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Was tun?
<Brigitte> Die x-Oberfläche wird nicht mehr erreicht.
<Luyin> Brigitte: was steht in den logs von X?
<Brigitte> Wie komme ich andie logs von X von WinXP aus?
<Brigitte> Xubuntu krieg ich ja nicht mehr.
<Rochvellon> entweder mit einem live-medium booten und von da aus auf die installation zugreifen oder unter windows den ext-treiber installieren. wobei erstere besser ist, dann kannst du da auch gleich die installation reparieren
<Brigitte> Bin Anfängerin. Habe gerade erst Xubuntu per live-Stick installiert. Kann ich damit etwas anfangen oder muss ich eine neuen Stick machen? Welche Software soll ich auf den Stick tun?
<Rochvellon> oder aber bei der installation versuchen, mit strg + alt + f1 auf die konsole zu wechseln
<Brigitte> also Neu-Installation?
<Rochvellon> nein, im installierten system auf die konsole zu wechseln versuchen
<Brigitte> Also ich starte das Installationsprogramm vom Stick, und wann soll ich die Tastenkombi versuchen?
<Luyin> Brigitte: starte vom usb-stick, klick auf "xubuntu ausprobieren" und öffne ein terminal wenn die GUI geladen hat. viel einfacher ;)
<Brigitte> Danke. Probier ich mal. Muss deshalb mich verabschieden. Danke.
<Tuor> hi, wie ueberpruefe ich einen datentraeger (usbstick) ob er noch komplett intakt ist (lesen und schreiben)?
<Tuor> ubuntu 14.04
<testdr> Tuor: wie groß ist der denn? Da gibt es badblocks oder die Methode z.B. unter mehreren Namen die großen Ubuntu-Live-ISO-Dateien draufzuschreiben und anschließend deren md5sum zu prüfen ob die auch in Ordnung ist
<nagetier> per dd /dev/zero zu schreiben und anschließend zu lesen könnte auch eine Methode sein.. ist die zuverlässig, testdr ?
<Rochvellon> bspw. mit 'sudo fsck.ext4 -v -f -c /dev/sda1' kann ein Datenträger auf badblocks hin untersucht werden. bei eine 1 tb platte dauerte es bei mir rund 2h
<Rochvellon> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<testdr> nagetier: ja - allerdings musst Du die Datei in der Größe des Sticks erst auf der lokalen Platte schreiben und dann deren md5sum erstellen lassen, dann wird die Datei auf den Stick geschrieben und dessen md5sum gemacht
<nagetier> hm, dachte man prüft ob dd durchläuft.. trifft es auf fehlerhafte Bereiche, bricht es ab
<testdr> nagetier: damit erwischt man aber nicht die usb-sticks, die eine andere Größe vortäuschen
<nagetier> ja, ok
<nagetier> und genau die Größe zu schreiben die fdisk ausgibt?
<nagetier> oder andere Tools..
<testdr> deshalb würde ich ja, wenn ein USB-Stick z.B. 16GB hat nur 16x das Ubuntu-Live-ISO draufkopieren - in einer Schleife immer mit anderem Namen - und nachher von den Dateien die md5sum berechnen lassen und die muss immer gleich sein
<testdr> zum Lesetest bei großen Festplatten würde ich zum großen SMART-Check greifen, der läuft nebenbei im Festplattenbetrieb und liest dazu noch ohne die CPUs zu belasten
<nagetier> IMHO ist SMART auch nicht bei allen Platten zuverlässig :/
<nagetier> Tuor, war jedenfalls eine gute Frage ;)
<testdr> nagetier: der SMART erweiterte große Check/Test liest alle Sektoren und stellt dabei Lesefehler fest - das ist also so als wenn Du die ganze Festplatte durchliest nur eben nicht vom Betriebssystem
<testdr> nagetier: das normale SMART reagiert meist zu spät, weil da dann schon mehr Fehler aufgetreten sind
<testdr> besonders bei externen Festplatten über langsames USB-2.0 ist der smart-Lesetest sinnvoll ob noch alles gelesen werden kann ohne dass die Daten durch den langsamen USB-2.0-Schlauch müssen
<nagetier> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks - scheint eine brauchbare Möglichkeit
<nagetier> s/brauchbare/zuverlässige
<flattyre1> hat funktioniert mit synaptic, danke
<nagetier> .. wie Rochvellon schon sagte :)
<testdr> flattyre1: das dauert halt länger so die alten überflüssigen Kernel zu entfernen - ist aber die saubere Methode
<Rochvellon> autsch: http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=aaf9e9ca
<Rochvellon> und die wundern sich, dass die legitimität/vertrauen verschwindet?
<Rochvellon> hä? wozu soll den ein nach rechts abgewinkeltes display bei einem smartphön gut sein?
<Ekkehardt> Rochvellon: OT!
<Rochvellon> gnah ...
<armakuni> hey leute kann mir einer sagen wie ich unter samba 4 einer user/pass abfrage bekomme wenn ich von win7 auf ne share zugreife ?
<armakuni> seit ich von 3 auf 4 umgestellt habe klappt das mit der security = user und share auch nimmer wiklich ..
<k0tze> nabend, kann mir jemand vlt weiter helfen. mein update/upgrade scheint nicht zu funktionieren.. http://pl.vc/1tc4l das hier ist die Aufforderung und das zweite bild dann die Fehlermeldung http://pl.vc/37l59  scheint wohl irgendwas mit den Paketquellen zu tun zu haben?
<k1l_> mach mal alles auf abbrechen und mach in einem terminal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<k1l_> den ganzen output packst du dann einfach in einen text-pastebin
<k1l_> !paste
<Tuor> hi, ich habe gerade mal ein elementary installiert. Dies basiert ja auf ubuntu 12.04. Mein Problem ist nun nur dass ich kein netzwerk auf dem laptop habe. Schon beim installieren konnte ich weder kabel noch wlan verwenden. ifconfig gibt nur lo als interface zurueck
<Tuor> es ist ein hp. die netwerkkarten sind beide von intel.
<k1l_> Tuor: da elementary da selber am installer etc sachen ändern fragst du am besten direkt die elementary jungs
<kamillentee> und mädchen
<Tuor> k1l_, die konnten mir eben nicht wirklich helfen... 
<Tuor> ich meine mit lspci finde ich die karten. aber eben nicht mit ifconfig.
<k0tze> k1l_: so? http://pastebin.com/vmrxA0d5
<k1l_> k0tze: am besten immer alles reinpacken und nicht nur auszüge. aber was macht denn die wicd jaunty quelle da drin?
<k0tze> das kann ich dir auch nicht so genau sagen :/
<k1l_> ok, dann mach mal bitte "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in einen pastebin
<k1l_> k0tze: hast du versucht eine paketquelle für wicd hinzuzufügen?
<k0tze> das kann sein.. hab wireshark u.ä. installiert
<k0tze> http://pastebin.com/P9RTjNqp cat sources.list
<k1l_> ja. die fremdquelle ist offline. nimm die mal aus der sources.list wieder raus
<k1l_> sprich die beiden letzten einträge dort: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" und dann entsprechen rausnehmen
<k0tze> k1l_:  gut sind draußen, kann ich den upgrade vorgang irgendwie auslösen um zu testen ob es jetzt funktioniert?
<k1l_> k0tze:  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<k0tze> hm dachte eher an die grafische version!?
<k0tze> in der konsole wirft er aufjedenfall immernoch fehler irgendwas von wegen trusty
<k1l_> alles in einen pasteservice
<k1l_> die terminalversion hat einfach deutlichere errormessages und die sind einfach als text zu kopieren (nach dem befehl durchgelaufen ist)
<kamillentee> in zukunft suchst du einfach nach 'software' im dash. so findest du die graphische softwareverwaltung und kannst sie manuell anstoßen
<k0tze> k1l_: hab ein update durchgeführt und danach nochmal eins angefordert.. http://pastebin.com/qKCYjNAJ
<k1l_> k0tze: du hast da massive probleme mit PPAs, die schon seit langer zeit abgeschaltet sind.
<k0tze> ja ich denke die kommen von zusätzlich installierten themes
<k0tze> nur wie jetzt vorgehen?
<k1l_> alle PPAs die da unten bei fehlgeschlagen aufgelistet werden, rausschmeissen
<k1l_> also die PPAs sind spätestens seid 12.04 tot
<Tuor> hi, ich kann ordner in ubuntu "share this folder" anwaehlen. Wie kann ich dann von einem anderen ubuntu darauf zugreifen. Und kann wie regle ich wer darauf zugreifen kann?
<k0tze> k1l_: hmm kann ich die datei nicht komplett leeren.. die fehler wirft der server http://ppa.launchpad.net dieser ist aber nicht eingetragen..
<k1l_> k0tze: nein. warte. das sind PPAs und die sind in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" verzeichnis. das sind wie gesagt PPAs. die entfernst du am besten mit dem programm "ppa-purge" im terminal
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<k0tze> k1l_: hab mir hier ne neue erstellt, fehler bleibt aber bestehen -.- http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<k1l_> k0tze: stop!
<k1l_> hast du den unterschied zwischen offiziellen ubuntu repos und 3rd party und PPAs repos verstanden?
<k0tze> sicher
<k1l_> nein.
<k0tze> man muss halt paketquellen hinzufügen um software zu installieren die nicht in den offiziellen quellen vorhanden ist
<k1l_> in /etc/apt/sources.list sind die offiziellen ubuntu repos. PPAs und anderen softwarequellen kommen in /etc/apt/sources.list.d (man beachte das ".d" am ende). dort kommt der ganze kram rein, der wie jetzt dein system lahmlegt.
<k1l_> diese PPAs werden mit ppa-purge gelöscht und die (mittlerweile veralteten) pakete automatisch vom system geschmissen
<k0tze> okay und sowas wie ne standard /etc/apt/sources.list gibts nicht?
<k1l_> mach mal ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" und staune was du da alles an kram auf deinem system hast
<k0tze> lahmgelegt ist ja eigentlich auch nichts, nur kommt jeden tag ne update meldung für die gleichen updates
<k1l_> k0tze: das sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe!
<k0tze> 92 x kram ist die ausgabe ;)
<k1l_> das ist 92 mal potenzial dein system lahmzulegen, da es nicht automatisch getestet wird ob es mit dem anderen kram aus dem ubuntu repo harmoniert
<k1l_> die source.list von vorhin war bis auf das falsche wicd.net repo vollkommen in ordnung.
<k0tze> hmm kann ich die denn einfach alle löschen? in der ".d"
<k1l_> was spricht denn gegen das ppa-purge programm?
<k0tze> dann wird wahrscheinlich die software die diese quellen braucht nicht mehr geupdatet!?
<k1l_> *sigh*
<k0tze> naja sie sind ja als dateien einsehbar im ordner kann es ja auch einfach so löschen!?
<k1l_> das problem ist: updates hast du seit 12.04 eh schon keine mehr
<k1l_> und aber trotzdem noch die nicht-ubuntu pakete im system. und je nachdem kann es vorkommen, dass neuere ubuntu pakete nicht isntalliert werden weil die nicht-ubuntu pakete das blocken.
<k1l_> also nutze ppa-purge um das ordentlich zu machen
<k0tze> ok werd mich mit ppa purge auseinander setzen. installation hat schonmal geklappt ;) danke sehr für deine zeit
<k1l_> das mit der neuen sources.list hat dir hier auch keiner gesagt. und wie du gesehen hast hat es auch nicht geholfen. also entweder du fragst und bekommst hier eine antwort wie man es ordentlich macht, oder du fummelst auf eigene hand.
<Tuor> so ich habs nun, das packet system-config-samba fehlte mir. damit kann ich dann die benutzer erstellen. Ist das so gedacht?
<k1l_> weil wenn du mit den alten paketen probleme bekommst, kommst du wieder her und brauchst hilfe. wenn du es ordentlich machst hast du 1. was gelernt und 2. kommst du nicht wieder her und brauchst hilfe :)
<k0tze> alles klar chef ;)
<ponA> hallo, ich versuche gerade ubuntu 14 lts zu installieren, leider laesst sich der button "install ubuntu" nicht anklicken
<ponA> klicke ich den button blinkt er vor sich hin, aber es tut sich nichts
<ponA> ich habe unter windows einen usb stick mit ubuntu erstellt und dann die windows festplatte abgeklemmt, ich moechte durch den festplattenwechsel leicht zwischen ubuntu und windows wechseln.
<mrkramps> ponA, aber eine zweite festplatte ist schon noch verbaut?
<ponA> klar, ich habe eine leere 260gb serial ata platte verbaut auf die das ubuntu installiert werden soll
<ponA> ich konnte schon ein ubuntu 14 lts server installieren, welches aber dann nicht starten wollte
<ponA> fuer meine zwecke reicht aber auch das normale ubuntu, damit kenne ich mich auch etwas besser aus
<ponA> waehle ich beim booten vom stick "ubuntu installieren" aus dann booted das ubuntu vom stick und ich soll es so wohl testen koennen
<mrkramps> ponA, und kannst du dort den installer nicht einfach starten?
<mrkramps> in der dash von unity sollte eigentlich ein eintrag dafür zu finden sein
<ponA> nein, klicke ich darauf passiert nichts, der button blinkt etwas, aber ich bekomme kein fenster
<mrkramps> hast du die prüdsumme deiner iso verglichen?
<ponA> dash ist diese leiste links am rand?
<mrkramps> das ist das anwendungsmenü, aber ein starter in der leiste macht da nichts anderes
<ponA> ich habe das tool von pendrive verwendet, checkt das die pruefsumme?
<mrkramps> ponA, nein … das muss man selber machen → http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Trusty_Tahr#Pruefsumme-kontrollieren
<ponA> ich nehme an ich soll das erst checken bevor wir weiter machen?
<mrkramps> ponA, ja … um sicher zu gehen, dass dein download nicht fehlerhaft ist
<ponA> ich bin momentan in diesem live linux das sich zuerst oeffnet, wie oeffne ich hier md5sum?
<ponA> hat das programm keine gui?
<mrkramps> ponA, was für ein "live linux"?
<ponA> ich habe von dem stick gebooted den ich erstellt habe
<mrkramps> und damit hast du zugriff auf die heruntergeladenen iso?
<ponA> nein, hier habe ich links in der leiste einen button mit der aufschrift "install ubuntu"
<ponA> aso, sorrz
<mrkramps> ponA, sagtest du gerade nicht, dass der installer _nicht_ funktioniert?
<ponA> ich habe die windows platte angehaengt, die sata ports sind hotswap faehig
<ponA> klicke ich den button passiert nichts
<mrkramps> oder hast du noch nicht auf den button gedrückt?
<ponA> das live linux laeuft aber
<mrkramps> ok
<mrkramps> das programm hat keine oberfläche und wird über einen terminal verwendet
<ponA> wie komme ich mit dem terminal auf die windows platte?
<mrkramps> erkennt das linux die festplatte?
<mrkramps> also in der dateiverwaltung?
<ponA> ja, ich kann auch per browser dort hin wo die datei liegt
<mrkramps> cd /media/
<mrkramps> dort irgendein passendes unterverzeichnis
<ponA> irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin, man sieht sich gleich, muss ich im windows machen
<ponA> die datei liegt nicht da, ich bin allerdings yiemlich sicher dass sie dort liegen sollte
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-04
<ponA> hey, ich habe jetzt endlich ubuntu installieren können. irgend etwas scheint beim erstellen des usbsticks schief gelaufen zu sein, die md5 der iso hat gestimmt
<ponA> es hat trotzdem 3 anläufe gebraucht bis ich gecheckt habe, dass ubuntu zwar die platte an meinem marvel chip als datenträger erkennt, dass es aber von dort nicht booten kann, die installation ist immer bei der konfiguration von grub abgebrochen
<Brigitte> xubuntu 14.04, totalanfaengerin, bei missglueckter libreoffice installatiotionlaeuft x-Oberflaeche nicht mehr, aber textzeileneingabe. wie xOberflaeche reparieren?
<nagetier> Brigitte, Hallo, entschuldige, muss los.. eine wichtige Frage wäre wie du LO installiert hattest.
<Brigitte> von stick parallel zu winxp
<nagetier> Brigitte, aus der Paketverwaltung heraus oder händisch von der Webseite geladen?
 * nagetier away
<Brigitte> iso datei heruntergeladen und mit lili auf stick. dann fest parallel zu winxp installiert. nachinstallation von libreoffice hatte ueberlauf
<Brigitte> also paketverw denke ich
<Rochvellon> aus dem ubuntu software-center?
<Rochvellon> und lili?
<Brigitte>  von chip.de
<Rochvellon> ah, linuxlive usb creator
<Brigitte>  lili macht live stick
<Rochvellon> also libreoffice hast du von chip.de gezogen?
<Rochvellon> und installiert?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1CyPjQQTAM
<LetoThe2nd> OERIAS: hier kein kontextloses reinposten von irgendwelchen links, bitte.
<OERIAS> Ich war gerade dabei , eine schöne Hymne. Ich konnte einfach nicht mein Selbst kontrollieren . Entschuldigung.
<Brigitte> Rochevellon: nein, von software-center
<Brigitte> xubuntu zuvor von stick installiert
<Brigitte> habe jetzt ubuntu 14.04 neu von stick installiert. 
<Brigitte> aktuell laufen die Aktualisierungen. Danach moechte ich libreoffice calc  vom softwarecenter installieren. 
<Brigitte> Was muss ich beachten, damit das diesmal funktioniert?
<innerand> Brigitte, ist Libre Office nicht ohnehin bei der Standard-Installation mit dabei? 
<koegs> nein
<koegs> Brigitte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Installation
<Brigitte> innerand: nein, nur bei ubuntu, nicht bei xubuntu
<Brigitte> koegs: Danke fuer den Link. Als Anfaengerin bin ichleider ueberfodert:
<koegs> Brigitte: du öffnest ein terminal und gibst dort den genannten Befehl ein "sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-l10n-de"
<koegs> danach wirst du nach deinem Passwort gefragt
<Brigitte> Javaruntime, ist das schon drin bei einer jungfraeulichen Installation von xubuntu?
<_moep_> vermutlich nicht
<koegs> es reicht der genannten befehl, du musst nicht separat java installieren
<Brigitte> koegs: Installation laeuft wie angegeben noch 6 min
<Brigitte> hoffe dass diesmal kein Ueberlauf alles kaputt macht wie beim ersten Mal aus dem software center
<floriangosse> Guten Morgen
<floriangosse> Ich habe ein Problem auf meinem Ubuntu 14.04 (Gnome Shell) mit dem Monitor-Einstellungen
<floriangosse> Die Positionierung der zwei Monitore wird bei Beginn einer neuen Session nicht angewandt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegt oder wie ich das behoben bekomme?
<erf_> Hi. Meine selbst angelegten Desktopverknüpfungen werden nicht mehr als Verknüpfungen angezeigt. Wenn ich die Datei (komplett gleich) neu erstelle dann funktioniert es wieder. Ich nutze LXDE. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<Brigitte> koeg: done. wie nun textmodus beenden?
<koegs> mit exit oder "strg+d"
<Brigitte> koeg: neu booten wie bei windows?
<Brigitte> oder ist die Insatallation fertig?
<innerand> Ist fertig.
<Brigitte> libre office calc meldet fatal error
<erf_> Falls jemand das selbe Problem haben sollte wie ich, es reicht die Datei wieder in *.desktop umzubenennen. Keine Ahnung warum das Verändert wurde
<Brigitte> benutzerdefinierte Installation konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden. 
<Brigitte> gleicher fataler 
<Brigitte> Fehler bei libre office writer
<koegs> Brigitte: ich empfehle den Rechner zu überprüfen, also Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/memtest
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung#Datentraeger-ueberpruefen
<Brigitte> das wird 1 stunde dauern
<Brigitte> texteingabe nach 10 min verschwunden.links oben einblinkender Unterstrich.hoere den pc aber noch arbeiten. Laufen lassen?
<byte> lass mal laufen das teil
<koegs> Brigitte: was hast du denn gestartet?
<inti> hi da ich neu hier bin hoffe ich, einfach fragen ist ok ... pidgin stürtzt immer ab und hab jetzt eine vielleicht lösung gefunden, finde die datei aber nicht bei mir auf dem system (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213323) das probiere ich zu machen
<k1l> inti: starte pidgin mal aus einem terminal heraus (und das terminal offen lassen). wenn pidgin dann abstürzt sollte da im terminal auch eine errormessage kommen
<inti> getan, ich warte mal auf den crash (2-3 min)
<testdr> inti: bei welchem Protokol stürtzt denn pidgin ab? Dieses whatsapp?
<inti> es schliesst einfach und ist weg ... es läuft kein anderes protokoll aktuell, hab alle anderen schon beendet
<inti> *** Error in `pidgin': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x00007fb636d65e60 ***
<inti> Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<testdr> inti: dann lege Dir einen neuen User an oder nutze den Gast-User-account und starte auf dem pidgin - dann könne wir sicher sein, dass es nicht an den Userkonfigurationen liegt.
<k1l> inti: also so spontan finde ich da auch nichts. du könntest es mal mit einem bugreport versuchen und so könntne die ubuntu-pidgin jungs direkt drauf gucken
<k1l> "ubuntu-bug pidgin"
<inti> ich habe eine vermutung ... 
<testdr> pidgin stürzt bei mir nicht ab - kann mich nicht daran erinnern wann das mal der Fall war, sowohl unter 12.04 als auch jetzt unter 14.04
<inti> habe das theme umgestellt auf radiance ... denke es kann daran liegen da es im anderen keine probleme hat
<inti> ne, das war es nicht :(
<inti> ich deinstalliere es mal
<testdr> inti: tritt der fehler auch bei einem neuen user oder dem gast-account auf?
<inti> beim gast lief es stabil aber ich hatte da auch nichts gemacht
<testdr> inti: dann ist garantiert etwas ver-konfiguriert - nutze im gast-account es einfach mal um hier länger im irc zu sein - d.h. leg da den notwendigen account an
<inti> :D eigentlich konfiguriere ich ja garnicht durch die gegend
<testdr> inti: nachdem du auf den gast-account gewechselt hast und dort pidgin laufen lässt, kannst du ja wieder mit strg+alt+f7 wieder auf deinen normalen account zurück und das pidgin laufen lassen 
<inti> thx
<testdr> inti: von deinem normalen account kannst du dann immer mal zwischendurch mit strg+alt+f8 im gast-account nachsehen ob das pidgin mit den irc-meldungen noch läuft
<testdr> für alle - gerade mal geprüft, bei ubuntu-14.04 geht das mit dem wechsel zwischen gast-account und user-account nicht mehr. Da wird offenbar wg. dem geänderten Bildschirm-lock-sperre jedesmal der gast-account platt gemacht
<Brigitte> koegs: badblocks, vor 1 h 15 min, curser flimmert noch
<testdr> Brigitte: hast du badblocks nicht mit -s zur Fortschrittsanzeige gestartet?
<kopfwackler> Guten Tag.
<kopfwackler> »find some_directory -type f -exec chmod a-x {} ;«  -->  »find: missing argument to `-exec'«
<kopfwackler> Was mache ich falsch?
<testdr> nicht richtig die man-page gelesen - was sind sonderzeichen und wie "escaped" man die , .. d.h. da fehlen \
<kopfwackler> zönks
<Brigitte> testdr: Parameter -vsn
<kopfwackler> ciao
<testdr> Brigitte: dann wird doch der prozentsatz angezeigt? Oder ist die Festplatte so groß, dass das nur langsam geht? Eine 3TB?
<testdr> Brigitte: bei -n hast Du fast nur ein viertel des normalen Datendurchsatzes (lesen, schreiben, wieder lesen, altes schreiben)
<testdr> Brigitte: das ist dann so etwa USB-2.0-Datendurchsatzgeschwindigkeit
<Brigitte> testdr: 80 GB Platte, keine Anzeige, seit ueber 2 Stunden blinkt ein Unterstrich als Curser als einziges auf dem Bildschirm
<testdr> Brigitte: dann prüfe die Festplattenaktivitiät - d.h. die LED am Rechnergehäuse und versuch zu hören ob die Festplatte etwas macht. Das sieht sonst nicht gut aus!
<testdr> Brigitte: dazu brich den badblock lauf ab und wenn,  dann starte erstmal ein nur-lesen um zu sehen wie weit es geht und wie lautete der Aufruf?
<Brigitte> Testdr: led leuchtet brav, curser verschwindet von Zeit zuZeit, kommt wieder und flackert.
<Brigitte>  Wie bricht man ab?
<testdr> strg-c
<testdr> notfalls mehrmals
<Brigitte> strg c (gleichzeitig, korrekt?) ohne Wirkung, auch mehrmals
<testdr> Brigitte: dann musst du das programm mit dem task-manager "killen" - das deutet darauf hin, dass da die Hardware nicht in Ordnung ist
<testdr> wie lautete denn der komplette badblock -Aufruf (Befehlszeile)?
<Brigitte> wie geht das?
<Brigitte>  exakt wie in der Beschreibung, nur sda1
<testdr> was? Du hast keinen Taskmanager? Keine Prozessanzeige?
<Brigitte> sudo badblocks -vsn/dev/sda1
<testdr> Brigitte: dann gib in einem neuen Terminal ein:   sudo   killall   -SIGKILL   badlbocks
<testdr> bitte richtig schreiben:  badblocks
<Brigitte> keine reaktion auf tastatureingaben. 
<testdr> Brigitte: hat das badblocks aufgehört? Hast Du den killall gemacht? Oder soll ich raten?
<Brigitte> unter win haette ich vor 2 stunden schon den Rechnerhauptschalter ausgeschaltet
<testdr> d.h. das badblocks ist bereits 2 Stunden für eine 80GB fEstplatte und davon auch nur ein TEil gelaufen?
<testdr> daneben - wenn die Hardware defekt ist, dann hat das wohl wenig mit dem Support-channel hier zu tun - besser wäre das im offtopic zu klären
<Brigitte> ja
<Brigitte> Habe 2 Urlaubstage lang versucht, erst ubuntu und dann xubuntu zu installieren, unddie Loesung ist ein hardwareproblem. Frust, aber danke fuer 
<Brigitte> Eure Geduld. Bye
<mat619> Tag! Habe hier ein Problem mit einem frisch installierten 14.04.1 Server: Zu Beginn des Bootvorgangs ist die Bildschirmauflösung vollkommen korrekt für den angeschlossenen Monitor (1280x1024), doch nach einer Weile wechselt er auf etwas, das aussieht, als bliebe er bei 1280x1024 (Schrift bleibt perfekt scharf wie zuvor), nutze davon aber nur 1024x768 von oben links ab - der Rest des Bildschirms bleibt schwarz.
<mat619> VGA/Display C ontroller: "Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<mat619> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das beheben kann?
<stevieh> ja, ich hätte eine gehabt ;-)
<musca> stevieh:  dann sag's doch, mat619 ist doch noch da?
<testdr> he he .. ob der das bemerkt hat?
<stevieh> mat619: oh :-)
<stevieh> mat619: auf jeden Fall, probier mal gfxmode in /etc/default/grub zu setzen näheres siehe tante gugl
<mat619> stevieh: Ja, bin noch da :D Sorry, war nur lange Zeit afk
<mat619> das mit gfxmode habe ich gelesen und auch schon öfter gemacht, aber in dem fall ist das irritierende, dass der tatsächliche modus 1280x1024 ist. bestätigt auch das OSD des monitors
<stevieh> ja, die dinger schalten dann aber auf fbmode um und fahren ne andere modline.
<stevieh> es geht dir ja um den console mode, oder?
<mat619> jup
<mat619> hab das allerdings noch nie erlebt, dass der monitor dann weiterhin in der nativen auflösung läuft.
<stevieh> du kannst das ganz fbmode geraffel abschalten. 
<mat619> ah. wäre wohl einen versuch wert
<stevieh> ich persönlich bin übrigens für den einsatz von X auf servern, aber da kann man geteilter meinung sein.
<mat619> kann man allerdings - bin schon für dieselbe meinung zerrissen worden :D  ich persönlich mache es davon abhängig, für was der server benutzt wird
<kamillentee> toll was bringt denn x für den anwendungsbereich
<mat619> in diesem fall wäre X völliger overkill
<stevieh> viele schöne kleine terminals, load anzeige, browser für browserconfigurierte Sachen.
<mat619> kamillentee: oder vereinfachtes handling von VMs zum beispiel, wenn man via virtualbox hostet. geht zwar auch auf CLI only installationen, aber X macht die sache imho angenehmer
<kamillentee> joa die terminals kannst du auch bei dir machen. einfach mehrere ssh connections
<LetoThe2nd> einigen wir uns auf "kommt drauf an" und lassen die gefühlt 12948ste diskussion zu dem thema dann gut sein?
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: wir einigen uns maximal drauf, sie im anderen Kanal weiterzuführen ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: das ist mir dann gleich.
<rolfi> hallo, habe ubuntu 12.04 neu installiert. leider wird die zweite platte nicht mehr im lpersoenlivhen ordner angezeigt. bisher mute ich sie nur mounten. wie bekomme ich diese in die unity oberflaeche?
<rolfi> auf der zweiten platte habe ich die datensicherung.
<rolfi> ist das automounting nicht mehr im paket?
<stevieh> von einer eingebauten zweiten platte?
<stevieh> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es das jemals gab
<rolfi> stevieh: wie komme ich zu meiner zweiten platte?
<rolfi> bisher wurde die im persoenlichen ordner angezeigt
<stevieh> die ist eingebaut? dann würde ich die ordentlich in der fstab mounten.
<kamillentee> schön wäre ein "sudo fdisk -l" und "sudo blkid" in einem paste
<testdr> was ist jetzt los? werden die partitionen von der festplatte nicht im dateimanager angezeigt? Und was ist mit der Laufwerksverwaltung (und dem mount da drin)?
<stevieh> stimmt über "Laufwerke" könnte sowas auch gehen.
<testdr> ich meinte sogar damit lässt sich für die gui-maus+click-jungs+mädels ein fstab-Eintrag generieren
<rolfi> Ubuntu 1
<rolfi> ubuntu 12.04, dash-> Laufwerksverwaltung Nach Anklicken erscheint Button zwar in linker Leiste, Programm startet aber nicht. Wie reparieren? Gleich ganzes Ubuntu neu installieren?
<testdr> rolfi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC
<eer> Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob meine Ethernet Karte 100Mbit oder Gigabit ist?
<Robert_Zenz> eer, lspci, steht vielleicht in der Beschreibung.
<Robert_Zenz> eer, ich meine, in der Beschreibung vom Geraet in der Ausgabe von lspci.
<eer> th
<eer> x
<MasterOfDisaster> eer: ethtool <ifname>
<MasterOfDisaster> eer: 'supported link modes', wenn 1000baseT/Full dabei steht kanns Gigabit.
<eer> Ja, ist gigabit. Danke.
<MasterOfDisaster> eer: bei Speed sollt dann stehen, was die Karte mit der Gegenstelle ausgehandelt hat.
<kamillentee> 😁
<kamillentee> hehe das geht ja
<de_prov> bei meinem notebook (lenovo y50-70) wird bei den zusätzlichen treiber nichts angezeigt. gibt dafür einen workaround oder ähnliches oder muss ich die treiber selbst raussuchen und installieren?
<kamillentee> was fehlt denn überhaupt. wenn nichts fehlt steht auch nichts
<de_prov> treiber für den wlan chip und die treiber für die nvidia karte (optimus)
<Dackel> hat jemand erfahrungen mit Wayland ohne X?
<jokrebel> Dackel: War Wayland nicht der Ersatz für X?
<Dackel> ja, aber die anwendungen werden wohl noch nicht unter wayland laufen, so lange die großen distrobutionen standardmäßig mit X laufen
<jokrebel> Vielleicht hilft Dir die Wiki-Baustelle weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Wayland
<jokrebel> hm
<FrameFever> wie kann ich vlc installieren?
<k1l_> FrameFever: "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<FrameFever> wenn ich auf http://www.videolan.org/ den download button klicke, weiß er nicht wie er die applikationen starten kann
<FrameFever> ich will das neuste VLC
<FrameFever> 2.1.5
<FrameFever> in meinen ubunut gibt es nur altes zeug
<k1l_> willst du oder brauchst du das neuste?
<FrameFever> ich will das neuste
<k1l_> ohje, ich ahne schon wie das endet
<FrameFever> ubuntu 13.10
<k1l_> 2.1.4 ist in 14.04
<FrameFever> habe ich
<k1l_> ahja. ubuntu 13.10 kannste eh schon mal erst upgraden. das hat keine sicherheitsupdates mehr
<k1l_> wenn du lange nicht upgraden willst dann bleib bei den LTS versionen. aber der support von den nicht lts versionen (wie 13.10) läuft nach 9 monaten ab. dann ist dein system offen wie ein scheunento
<FrameFever> echt?
<FrameFever> ich dachte linux ist sicher
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> linux ist auch sicher. aber nicht wenn die user mist bauen. dann ist gar kein system sicher
<_moep_> m(
<FrameFever> anyway
<FrameFever> wie kann ich jetzt das neuste vlc installieren?
<FrameFever> auf meinem system
<k1l_> 13.10 upgrade zu 14.04. da hat vlc 2.1.4, glücklich sein
<FrameFever> ok, das beantwortet nicht meine frage
<FrameFever> btw. ich wollte VLC 2.1.5
<FrameFever> wie auf der HP von vlc zu lesen
<k1l_> FrameFever: vlc ist erstmal dein geringstes problem
<FrameFever> ...
<FrameFever> das hatten wir doch
<k1l_> du bekommst aktuell schon gar keine sicherheitsupdates. sprich alle sicherheitslücken in ssh, im kernel, etc etc kann jeder grundschüler mit einem howto ausnutzen. wie gesagt: vlc ist dein geringstes problem aktuell
<_moep_> FrameFever: du solltest vllt mal daran denken, dass DU hier etwas wissen willst. Wenn dir die Antwort nicht passt, dann geh oder bezahl jmd dafür...
<FrameFever> bei allem respekt
<FrameFever> bitte hier nichts persönlich nehmen
<FrameFever> aber ich will die neuste VLC, eine video player, auf ubuntu starten
<FrameFever> und ihr sagt mir um das machen zu können, muss ich mein ganzes system aktualisieren?
<FrameFever> wenn das euer ernst ist, wird sich linux auf dem desktop in 100 jahren nicht durchsetzen
<k1l_> du kannst auch gucken ob vlc .debs anbietet oder den sourcode runterladen und selber bauen. aber das ist nur ein mückenschiss an problem im gegensatz zu deinem benutzen von 13.10
<_moep_> FrameFever: dein system ist eh dead, genau wie XP
<kamillentee> wie schon oft gesagt dein system ist nicht mehr supportet weder für sicherheitsupdates noch hier im channel
<k1l_> du könntest auch ein PPA suchen wo immer das aktuellste vlc drin ist, aber das macht auch keiner für die deppen, die noch auf 13.10 rumhampeln weil sie meinen sie haben alles im griff
<FrameFever> VLC für Windows auf der anderen Seite unterstützt WindowsXP sogar noch
<k1l_> FrameFever: das hilft dem g rundproblem halt auch nicht weiter
<FrameFever> ich kann nicht einfach ein zip paket runterladen und VLC starten?
<FrameFever> das simpelste der Welt?
<FrameFever> sowas funktioniert nicht unter windows?
<FrameFever> ähh, ich meine linux
<_moep_> du hast ja nicht mal das grundprinzip verstanden...
<_moep_> sry aber...
<k1l_> du kannst den sourcecode runterladen und es dir selber bauen.
<_moep_> so wird das nix
<k1l_> was du ech für alles machen musst, weil 13.10 keine neuen updates mehr bekommt. also gewöhne dich schonmal dran
<k1l_> den service eines aktuellen und supporteten ubuntus willst du ja nicht nutzen.
<FrameFever> das heißt VLC wird immer für eine Linux distribution kompiliert?
<_moep_> ja
<FrameFever> und das wars
<FrameFever> die sind nciht kompatibel?
<FrameFever> untereinander?
<_moep_> es gibt deb es gibt rpm
<_moep_> wie soll das gehen?
<k1l_> FrameFever: warum soll einer für alte ubuntu versionen kompilieren? welchen sinn hat das?
<FrameFever> so wie VLC für Windows XP kompiliert wird und dann automatisch bis Windows 8.1 funktioniert
<k1l_> FrameFever: die normalen user nutzen z.b. 14.04. 
<k1l_> FrameFever: du bist freigestellt das selber zu verbessern. weil wir das ja nur machen um dich zu ärgern :X
<tiax> FrameFever: bei UBuntu läuft es ein wenig anders, da muss man immer die passende Version nehmen. Das ist mit den LTS-Versionen (z.B. 14.04) kein großes Problem. 
<FrameFever> also das glaube ich nicht das linux so funktioniert
<_moep_> wir sind hier nicht in der kirche
<FrameFever> dann wäre ja schwachsinn
<FrameFever> das
<tiax> FrameFever: Du hast leider eine Version genommen, die nur sehr kurz unterstützt wird. Die war nicht so recht dafür gedacht, dass man die als Endnutzer einsetzt, mehr für Entwickler
<k1l_> selbst das offizielle videolan PPA supported nur noch 12.04, 14.04 und 14.10 
<tiax> 13.10 hatte nur kurz Updates, dann sollte man auf 14.04 aktualisieren. Das geht glücklicherweise aber recht einfach
<FrameFever> ok jetzt was anderes
<tiax> (+kostet nix)
<FrameFever> kann mir jemand von euch den VLC ordner packen und mir senden?
<tiax> ohje ne, das geht leider nicht
<k1l_> FrameFever: du kannst dir den sourcecode runterladen und den kompilieren und das wird laufen. aber damit bist du ja nicht zufrieden. und wir sagen dir nur warum das so ist
<Rochvellon> doch zeit, strom und internet ;)
<tiax> ist abhängig vom System
<FrameFever> mit der VLC 2.1.5 installation
<tiax> ist nicht kompatibel
<FrameFever> warum ist das nicht kompatibel?
<kamillentee> ein unter linux für die jeweilige plattform (64bit etc.) kompiliertes programm funktioniert auch unter unsupporteten systemen wie 13.10. Genauso wie bei windows xp. Das problem daran ist aber, du nutzt damit ein "gefährliches" system
<tiax> FrameFever: unter Linux teilen sich viele Programme verschiedene Bibliotheken als Voraussetzung. Die jeweiligen Programme sind dadurch kleiner, aber halt abhängig vom restlichen System
<k1l_> FrameFever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompileVLC gl&hf
<ring0> FrameFever, sogar videolan selbst empfiehlt einfach die version aus den ubuntu paketquellen zu nutzen: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html also, upgrade machen und neuen vlc haben, falls der denn so dringend nötig ist
<FrameFever> diese Konzept das bibliothken aus dem system benutzt werden ist doch schwachsinn
<ring0> "If you need a more recent version, please consider upgrading Ubuntu." :)
<tiax> FrameFever: ne, das ist sehr sinnvoll. So muss man, wenn z.B. eine ein Sicherheitsproblem hat, nur einmal aktualisieren statt an X stellen (+Hoffnung, alle gefunden zu haben)
<tiax> das macht ja glücklicherweise das System alles automatisch. Das ist wirklich alles nicht so schlimm, außer man nutzt eine veraltete Version :)
<FrameFever> dann würde ich mir generelle gedanken um das system machen, wenn alle 5 monate mein system aktualisiert werden muss
<FrameFever> man denke nur an systeme die offline sind
<tiax> Ne, muss man nicht mal
<k1l_> FrameFever: nein, du musst dann ein LTS nehmen. 
<ring0> man nimmt lts und hat 5 jahre ruhe. so geht das
<FrameFever> trotzdem die neuste version benutzen wollen
<tiax> Es gibt zwei Sorten von Ubuntu-releases. Die zwischendurch und die mit Long Term Support
<FrameFever> dann bin ich aufgeschmissen
<k1l_> FrameFever: nein. du willst es nicht kapieren, oder?
<tiax> Die zwischendurch sind weniger für Endwanwender gedacht, mehr für Entwicklung. Die LTS sollte man daheim nutzen
<Rochvellon> FrameFever: nö, einfach nur die richtigen versionen nutzen. bei ubuntu sind das die lts-versionen wie 12.04, 14.04 ... oder distros wie centos nutzen
<FrameFever> ich erzähle nur die ganzen nachteile von linux auf
<k1l_> manche sollten echt einfach weiter windows nutzen anstatt sich wie die linux-gurus zu benehmen
<_moep_> FrameFever: linux ist der kernel...
<tiax> echt, wenn Euch die Geduld ausgeht, macht doch was andres O_o
<FrameFever> kein wunder das die bei limux bald wieder zurück auf windows gehen
<k1l_> FrameFever: es reicht!
<FrameFever> ich sag doch nur meine Meinung
<tiax> FrameFever: für die LTS-Versionen gibts meistens Updates über PPAs, z.B. für VLC. Da kriegt man dann schon auch neue Versionen mit
<Rochvellon> limux ist ein anderes thema und hat mit dem, was hier ist, nicht das geringste zu tun
<FrameFever> ja linux desktop halt
<_moep_> FrameFever: das ist aber ein support channel und keine "ich sag meine meinung" das gehört in den offtopic channel
<FrameFever> ok, dann stell ich mal eine support frage, ich arbeite in einem konzern 50.000 Mitarbeiter wir alle arbeiten mit ubuntu 2009.10
<k1l_> FrameFever: mit verlaub: eine auf falschem wissen beruhende meinung. aber da du ja keine hilfe annimmst frag ich mich was du dann hier willst
<kamillentee> klar
<FrameFever> damit alle mitarbeiter jetzt mit dem neusten VLC ihre videos anschauen können, muss ich bei allen das system aktualisieren?
<tiax> womit? gibt kein Ubuntu 2009.10. Meinst Du grml?
<FrameFever> der oktober release von 2009
<k1l_> FrameFever: sag deinem admin er soll es machen, der hat ahnung und macht das.
<FrameFever> der support müsste ja jetzt abgelaufen sein, gell?
<Rochvellon> der support für 9.10 ist längst abgelaufen
<FrameFever> na siehste
<testdr> mmmh - also ich habe gerade erst vor wenigen Tagen eine Software (game), die unter Ubunut-8.04 lief (32bit) gerade mal wieder unter ubuntu-14.04 (64bit) gespielt. Also, so was altes von 2008 läuft auch immer noch.
<FrameFever> testdr: hier geht es darum neue software auf einem "alten" system zu starten
<tiax> FrameFever: bei den meisten LInux-Distributionen gibt's irgendwann einen „stabilen“ Zustand. Da kommen dann keine neuen Versionen mehr rein, nur noch Sicherheitsupdates. So bleibt das System immer gleich, das macht dem Admin weniger Arbeit
<k1l_> FrameFever: wir haben die mehrfach erklärt wie das geht. ich hab es sogar verlinkt
<FrameFever> k1l_: danke
<k1l_> FrameFever: aber du willst einen service, den es nur für versionen gibt die noch support haben. al
<testdr> lol -- dann versuche doch mal 64bit-Software auf einem alten 32bit-System laufen zu lassen - Du hast offenbar keine Ahnung!
<tiax> FrameFever:  Wer da neuere Software braucht, kann sich „backports” bedienen. Manchmal gibt es die vom Hersteller, manchmal muss man das selbst machen. Im Fall von VLC gibt's die vom Hersteller, aber nur für LTS-Versionen, weil die 5 Jahre lang UPdates kriegen und nicth (wie 13.10) nur 9 Monate
<k1l_> also entweder machst du selber die arbeit oder du aktualisierst. 
<ring0> FrameFever, wozu brauchst du eigentlich einen aktuelleren vlc? mal abgesehen von der versionsnummer?
<FrameFever> ich brauche die neusten features
<FrameFever> und bugfixes
<k1l_> FrameFever: und das ganze über linux herziehen spiegelt leider nur auf dich selber zurück. nicht auf linux
<k1l_> dann bau es dir. andere möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.
<kamillentee> ist dem so dann update erstmal dein system
<FrameFever> aber seht ihr denn nicht den nachteil?
<tiax> Ne, das hat Vorteile :)
<_moep_> FrameFever: welches feature
<k1l_> FrameFever: den nachteil, dass man (du) ein altes ubuntu nutzt? klar sehen wir das. 
<tiax> vor allem, wenn man viele viele Clients hat. Das wäre ja ein Albtraum, da ständig Updates VON JEDER SOFTWARE erstmal prüfen zu müssen, ob die noch wie geplant funktionieren
<FrameFever> ich kann VLC ohne neu kompilieren einfach so auf XP, 15 jahre altes system starten
<ring0> FrameFever, die features würden mich auch interessieren
<FrameFever> und es funktioniert
<Rochvellon> oder man nimmt halt ein rolling release wie arch
<k1l_> FrameFever: dann nutz halt winxp.
<FrameFever> ich brauch mich nicht um anhängigkeiten von system libs kümmern
<FrameFever> entpacken, fertig
<tiax> ich verstehe Deinen Punkt, aber Du hast halt einfach das Problem, dass Du eine Entwicklungsversion von Ubuntu nutzt
<tiax> mit 14.04 wäre alles viel einfacher, die ist für Endanwender gedacht ;-)
<k1l_> FrameFever: weißt du was das schöne ist? während du hier in länge ausführst wie wenig ahnung du von linux und windows hast hättest du dir schon lange vlc selber bauen können. aber mach du mal mit deinem feldzug gegen linux
<FrameFever> das ist halt eines der großen problem warum sich linux im desktop segment nicht durchsetzen wird, "einfache sachen gehen schwierig, aber schwierige sachen einfach"
<FrameFever> so ein system update unter windows wäre die hölle
<FrameFever> aber unter linux recht simple
<tiax> seufz
<k1l_> melde dich, wenn du noch eine frage hast, die wir noch nicht 5 mal beantwortet haben. wenn dir die antwort nicht passt solltest du nicht noch das 6. mal fragen, die antwort bleibt nunmal die gleiche
<k1l_> und nur zum erzählen wie toll windows xp ist ist der channel nicht da
<k0tze> nabend, hab hier einen usb kabel der am anderen ende einen DVI ausgang hat dieser kommt dann in den beamer.. frage ist wie ich linux dazu bekomme das bild über usb zu übertragen!?
<k0tze> quasi so ein kabel http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_1441_1.jpg
<k1l_> bild über usb? ich glaube nicht. ist dsa nicht eher für den ton? oder für den strom?
<ring0> meine vermutung wäre, dass der vga-stecker als eingang für video und der usb-stecker für audio genutzt wird
<k0tze> okay, sowas in der art habe ich mir auch gedacht, weil ich noch nie was von Bild über USB übertragen gehört habe.. das mit vga klappt auch.. nur leider kommt der rote kanal nicht beim beamer an, die farbe fehlt leider komplett -.-
<k1l_> wackel mal am stecker
<k1l_> kabelbruch ist jetzt nicht so unüblich
<k0tze> ja das dachte ich auch, mit nem anderen laptop hats aber sofort funktioniert
<k0tze> muss am ausgang liegen. wundert mich nur weil ich den vorher nie benutzt habe
<musca> oder ein Pin im Stecker ist verbogen ...
<k0tze> joa wie gesagt am anderen laptop hats sofort funktioniert.. daher müsste es eigentlich der ausgang sein
<k0tze> denke nicht, dass linux rumzickt ;)
<mrkramps> k0tze, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_Enhanced_Video_Connector
<mrkramps> bzw. das wird der nachfolger sein https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_Plug_and_Display
<ring0> "The USB connector is intended for passing mouse movements from a projector's wireless remote into the computer's presentation software." interessant
<mrkramps> k0tze, DVI hat so bis zu 24-pins, der M1 30
<k0tze> ja genau diesen blöden "M1-P" anschluß hat das Kabel, ist leider 30 pohlig, die normalen sind ja 24 daher ist es auch relativ schwer adapter oder sowas für die benutzung von hdmi zu finden. denke muss mir mal einen hdmi/composite wandler holen
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-05
<murphee> Guten Morgen. Seit eben habe ich das Problem, dass jede Passwortüberprüfung (sudo, login, ...) ca. 30 Sekunden benötigt. Das Passwort ist richtig und nach der Wartezeit tut er auch, was er soll. Ausserdem hat sich der Prompt von '[sudo] password for user:' zu einem schlichten 'Password:' geändert. Was ist da los?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<David1977> Servus zusammen...ganz kurze Frage...Ich habe einen Laptop auf dem Win7 und Ubuntu installiert ist. Alles lief auch rund, bis ich vor einiger Zeit gar nicht mehr booten konnte. Der Bootvorgang bricht mit "segmentation faul" ab. Was ich so gelesen habe, ist es wohl entweder die Festplatte oder der Speicher, oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Wenn ja, was kann es noch sein?
<David1977> "segmentation fault" heißt die richtige Fehlermeldung ;)
<nunatak> Speicher. Aber mehr kann ich dazu jetzt auch nicht sagen, leider.
<LetoThe2nd> segfault bedeutet in kurzform, dass der speicherschutz des prozessors bei einem prozess angeschlagen hat.
<David1977> Alles klar....hätte ich als erstes auch vermutet. Dachte nur, ich würde vielleicht was übersehen oder missverstehen. Hatte diesen Fehler noch nie
<David1977> ok LetoThe2nd
<David1977> LetoThe2nd: das heißt es könnte tatsächlich der RAM sein?
<LetoThe2nd> das kann passieren, wenn z.b. ram kaputt ist, oder die programmdaten auf der platte kaputt sind (passiert aber auch oft indirekt durch kaputtes ram) - kann passieren bei kaputter cpu - kann auch passieren bei bugs, schlicht und ergreifend.
<David1977> ok, das heißt also, ich drücke mal neuen Ram rein und schaue einfach mal was passiert?!
<LetoThe2nd> ich würd ja eher erst mal memtest laufen lassen
<David1977> ok.um den Fehler einzugrenzen..werde ich mal versuchen. 
<David1977> Ich danke euch schon mal!!!
<jokrebel> David1977: Mehrere Durchläufe (pass) von Memtest abwarten. Rechne mit ein paar Stunden die das laufen sollte.
<David1977> jokrebel: danke
<ne0_> Hallo zusammen
<ne0_> wisst ihr wie ich ubuntu im multimonitor dazu bringe das ein video das auf dem zweiten bildschirm läuft nicht verschwindet wenn ich im ersten monitor auf aktivitäten klicke?
<ne0_> soviel zur ersten frage... die grandios formuliert ist wie ich gerade feststelle :D
<testdr> tja - was sind "Aktivitäten"?
<ne0_> ach so, ja ich benutze den gnome desktop
<ne0_> also wenn ich auf aktivitäten klicke sann gibt es ja eine übersicht aller fenster
<testdr> ne0_: das war eine tolle sofort einleuchtende Erklärung - nein, war es nicht.
<ne0_>  ... einleuchten vielleicht schon, klingt aber wie wenn ich einen sprachfehler hab :D
<ne0_> egal
<ne0_> die zweite frage schiebe ich auch gleich nach
<dadrc> Flash? Wenn ja, das ist leider Flash.
<testdr> ne0_: erkläre erst mal die erste richtig.
<dadrc> Da kann man ein bisschen tricksen, aber so richtig schön ist das alles nicht.
<ne0_> gibt es ein workouround für nautilus unter dem ambiance theme
<testdr> ne0_: wohin "verschwindet" denn das Fenster vom 2.Bildschirm?
<ne0_> nautilus lässt sich unter gnome mit dem theme nicht so richtig greifen an den ecken
<ne0_> ja es wird verkleinert, also dieser zoom effekt
<ne0_> von gnome
<ne0_> dann muss ich oft erst nochmal drauf klicken damit ich das video sehe
<testdr> ne0_: das fenster wird nur verkleinert und verschwindet also nicht? 
<ne0_> mom, ich versuche ein screenshot zu machen
<kamillentee> hö
<testdr> was die Änderung der Fenstergröße mit der Maus betrifft, da gibt es bei einigen Desktops/Windowmanagern in soweit Änderungen, als die tatsächlich vorschlagen einen "hotkey" (spezielle Tastenkombination) zu nehmen, weil sie versuchen in den "themes" und in der Ansicht den "verschwendeten" Platz durch den zusätzlichen Rand auf ein Minimum zu beschränken. Das geht so weit, dass selbst die "Titelzeile" verschwindet.
<ne0_> http://de.tinypic.com/r/2hx7neu/8
<ne0_> hier ist ein screenshot von dem was ich mit dem video gemient habe
<ne0_> also jedes mal wenn ich was am hauptmonitor mach dann ändert sich das bild am zweitmonitor und das stört
<ne0_> @testdr ... beim adwaita theme das standard bei ubuntu gnome ist gibt es ja auch keine probleme
<ne0_> und bei den restlichen fenstern habe ich unter dem ubuntu ambiance theme auch keine probleme, es betrifft nur nautilus
<reVerse> root@vsrv30092:/home/ts3# rsync --numeric-ids -avze ssh /home/ts3 user@host:port/data/ts3
<reVerse> irgendwie frisst der den port nicht, jemand ne ahnung wo der hin muss? laut wiki is das host:port
<geser> versuch es mal mit "ssh -p port" (inkl. der ") statt nur ssh 
<koegs> jo, da muss -p hin
<reVerse> naeo ssh: connect to host r2backup2.masterlogin.de port 22: Connection timed out
<reVerse> nö*
<koegs> rsync --delete -avxze 'ssh -p 22022' / koegs@server:/media/storage/
<reVerse> die anführungsstriche haben gefehlt, mein fail
<reVerse> anyway connection timed out, aber ich glaub das liegt mal wieder an denen.
<koegs> reVerse: ist ja nicht so als hätte das geser extra erwähnt...
<reVerse> ja ich habs übersehen ^^
<reVerse> bzw gesehen aber dann nicht mitübertragen
<Haraldo> Hallo! Xubuntu 14.04 startet seit eben nur noch ohne Menüleiste und alle Desktop-Icons sind in zwei Spalten aneinander gequetscht. Wie bekomme ich die obere Menüleiste wieder, mit Uhr, Datum, etc.?
<Haraldo> Hallo! Xubuntu 14.04 startet seit eben nur noch ohne Menüleiste und alle Desktop-Icons sind in zwei Spalten aneinander gequetscht. Wie bekomme ich die obere Menüleiste wieder, mit Uhr, Datum, etc.?
<David1977> Haraldo: probier mal rechtsklick mit der Maus und klick dann mal auf "Kontrollleiste hinzufügen"
<Haraldo> Danke David1977, den Eintrag habe ich leider nicht im Kontextmenü.
<David1977> puhh...dann kann ich dir leider aus dem Stehgreif auch nicht helfen
<David1977> Sollte eigentlich vorhanden sein. Habe ich noch nie ohne gesehen
<Haraldo> Gestern ordnungsgemäß herunter gefahren, oben war die Leiste, rechts die Uhr, dass Symbol zum ausschalten, etc. Eben beim Neustart stutzte mich schon die merkwürdige Desktop-Icon-Anordnung.
<kamillentee> naja das liegt wahrscheinlich an einer konfigurationsdatei
<kamillentee> du kannst mal "mv .config .config_old" ausführen
<kamillentee> dann neu anmelden
<testdr> xubuntu mit xfce4 -- statt das ganze .config sollte es reichen das .config/xfce4 umzubenennen und umbenennen statt löschen, damit man es wieder rückgängig machen kann, falls man sich vertippt
<Haraldo> Danke sehr, umbenannt. Ich melde mich geschwind neu an.
<Haraldo> So, dass schaut wieder recht gewohnt aus, jetzt muss ich nur alle Feineinstellungen erneut durchführen, wie es scheint.
<testdr> in .config stehen auch jede menge user-programm-einstellungen - aus dem umbenannten .config in das neue rüberkopieren - aber nicht den xfce4 teil
<Haraldo> Ah, danke testdr, wird direkt gemacht.
<testdr> wenn Du nur wenige programm-anpassungen da hast, dann kannst Du natürlich darauf verzichten - aber z.B. email-Einstellungen können da stehen
<kamillentee> ich glaube nur .config/xfce4/panel ist für das verschwinden verantwortlich
<testdr> kamillentee: ja - so sagt es zumindest die doku
<kamillentee> das also nicht zurueckkopieren
<testdr> interessanter wäre was in dem umbenannten xfce4-panel-konfig drin steht, dass da kein panel mehr angezeigt wird. Ob das leer ist?
<Haraldo> Unter dem soeben umbenannten Panel sind drei Dateien, "systemload-9.rc", "weather-13.rc" und "whiskermenu-1.rc".
<kamillentee> komischerweise verschwindet das panel ziemlich oft. ich hatte das aucg schon 3 mal
<kamillentee> dem alten oder neuen panel Haraldo
<Haraldo> Dem alten, soeben umbenannten. Sprich dem, wo ich keine Menüleiste mehr hatte.
<testdr> aha - was passiert eigentlich wenn so dinge wie das weather-dingsbums nicht funktionieren, weil es keine richtig verbindung gibt?
<kamillentee> sollte eig eine abfrage vorhanden sein ob netz vorhanden ist
<Haraldo> Also kopiere ich nun alles bis auf "panel" wieder retour?
<testdr> sollte, könnte, müsste - ich würde nicht fragen, wenn ich es wüsste, sondern sagen, dass dann z.B. eine Fehlermeldung käme und sonst das panel wieter läuft
<kamillentee> ja und dann noch mal neu anmelden
<Haraldo> Gut, danke sehr, dann bis gleich.
<Haraldo> So, alles bis auf "panel" zurück kopiert, so ist es wieder ohne Leiste und mit den komplett zu zwei Spalten zusammen geschnurrten Desktop-Icons.
<Haraldo> Also erneut xfce4 löschen und alles Feintuning besser erneut so durchführen, wie es scheint.
<kamillentee> ja
<Haraldo> Gut, danke für die raschen Tipps.
<testdr> ja - das xfce4 hätte dann wohl nicht kopiert werden sollen - 
<Haraldo> Na, aus dem "xfce4" kopierte ich alles, bis auf "panel".
<kamillentee> wir wissen also nur der verursacher ist irgendwo da im xfce4 ordner aber nicht genau. wär halt besser wegen den einstellungen
<Haraldo> Noch verfüge ich ja über den alten xfce4-Ordner.
<kamillentee> ne lass das einfach. sind ja sicher nicht viele feineinstellungen
<Haraldo> Nö, ein wenig Leiste, Terminal, Desktop-Icons ordnen.
<Haraldo> Herzlichen Dank bis dahin, dann konfiguriere ich mir das neu, nachdem ich den neu angelegten xfce4-Ordner wieder löschte.
<Mike1> guten Abend
<Mike1> meine Schwester hat ein Thinkpad Yoga und ich würde gerne das Touchpad/Trackpoint einrichten
<Mike1> blöderweise gibt synclient -l nur ein "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?" zurück
<Mike1> in /var/log/dmesg steht aber 
<Mike1> https://paste.xinu.at/fRbFg
<Mike1> -aber
<Mike1> warum nimmt der psmouse statt synaptics?
<Mike1> nagut, macht er bei meinem eigentlich auch
<Mike1> also daran liegt es mal nicht
<Mike1> in der Xorg.0.log wird es auch ganz normal als SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad behandelt
<Mike1> aaaah, die gepatchte Version von evdev für das Scrollen hat das Problem behoben
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-06
<tatu> guten morgen
<tatu> bei mir ist nach der ubuntu installtion win 8.1 nicht mehr ..???
<Mundus1> Guten Morgen,
<Mundus1> ich habe folgendes Problem mit Ubuntu 14.04, im Panel ist die Menüschrift so hell (grau), dass ich sie nicht lesen kann. Das Phänomen tritt nur bei einem Benutzer auf und ich habe die Einstellungen leider noch nicht gefunden, mit denen ich die Schriftfarbe anpassen kann. Kann mir jmd. helfen?
<Mundus1> Problem gelöst setsid unity war die Lösung
<dreamon_> Bei einem apt-get upgrade fiel der Strom aus. (Netzteil war nicht angeschlossen) jetzt bekomme ich ständig ein sub-process /usr/bin/dpgk returned an error code (1). nvidia-331 macht da probleme. Leider schaff ich es nicht zu pastebinit. Es fehlt immer der wichtige Teil.
<bongleger> dreamon_: evtl. das fehlerhafte paket mit einem "apt-get remove <paketname>" bzw. "dpkg -P <paketname>" entfernen und dann nochmal mit "apt-get -f install" drueber
<k1l> was sagt denn "sudo apt-get update"?
<k1l> und danach "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" und wenn da eine fehlemeldung kommt solltest du die mal gaaaaaaaaanz genau lesen
<dreamon_> Ich bin ja in einer reinen Konsole wie, kann ich das pastebinit ? Da kommt jede Menge zeug
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach mal selber lesen. ich wette da kommt: "versuchen sie befehl XXX um das problem zu lösen"
<dreamon_> k1l, Ja, aber auch wenn ich das ausführe dann kommen wiederrum fehler.
<k1l> was ausführst?
<dreamon_> k1l, apt-get -f install oder apt-get purge nvidia-331
<DeannaT2> dreamon, /usr/bin/dpgk returned an error code (1) klingt nach dem gleichen fehler den ich mit dem xulrunner hatte, da hast du bei allem was du tust den selben fehler
<dreamon_> leider hab ich vorhin apt-get clean .. wenn ich nun ein dist-upgrade mache, lädt er wieder alles aus dem Netz. Dauert im moment noch 14Minuten
<DeannaT2> ja, und dann hast du den selben fehler wieder
<dreamon_> Genau
<DeannaT2> ich hab keine ahnung von dem zeug, bei mir hat es geholfen in  /var/lib/dpkg/info/dateinamendiedenfehlerverursachten umzubenennen
<bongleger> oO
<bongleger> was macht denn "dpkg -P nvidia-331"?
<dreamon> Ich werds erst in 12Minuten testen können.
<bekks> Wieso das?
<testdr> jetzt weiß ich warum die paket-server so langsam sind (8-]
<DeannaT2> dreamon, du kannst vorher oder nachher schauen, ob du in synaptic fehlerhafte pakete hast und die dort versuchen loszuwerden, wenn das dort auch nicht geht hast du die elendsschleife
<overlook> Hi, mein do-release-upgrade auf trusty ist abgebrochen. Was ist ein guter startpunkt um hier wetierzukommen? apt-get schreit: "Fehler: Unterbrechungen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve hervorgerufen; dies könnte durch zurückgehaltene Pakete verursacht worden"
<testdr> noch einer? - Guter Startpunkt ist die richtige Live-Version herunterzuladen und zur Installation auf z.B. einem USB-Stick zu installieren
<overlook> testdr, und dann sozusagen "drüberinstallieren"?
<testdr> overlook:  man kann "dazu installieren" - man kann drüberinstallieren nur, wenn man seine Daten vorher in Sicherheit gebracht hat
<DeannaT2> overlock, alles andere erfodert tagelanges herumspielen, das nur spass macht wenn du es grad unbedingt wissen willst
<testdr> ich hatte heute morgen einen komischen DNS-Aussetzer - wenn so was in einem upgrade-prozess passiert, dann ist das fast als wenn einer den router ausschaltet
<overlook> okay also - ich verstehe: backup machen (falls noch nicht geschehen), live installation von usb stick parrallel aufsetzen, dann daten rüber und neue installtion starten?
<testdr> overlook: das ist die Methode, die auf jeden Fall in verhältnismäßig kurzer Zeit garantiert funktioniert
<overlook> okay.
<overlook> dann kann ich mich in dem zusammenhan ja gleich für eine neue distribution entscheiden ;)
<testdr> overlook: Du kannst natürlich versuche in den rescue-Modus zu starten - musst dann aber auch eigentlich zuerst die notwendigen Daten sichern - und dort das upgrade nochmal anwerfen - vielleicht mit glück lauft es
<DeannaT2> oder noch tagelang spielen und es probieren, je nachdem was du halt gerne tust :-)
<k1l> overlook: was sagt "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<testdr> overlook: Wieso? Wenn Du vorher Ubuntu-12.04 hattest und die Software funktionierte, warum macht man dann ein Upgrade?
<testdr> Und wenn man vorher keine LTS-Version installiert hat, dann wollte man doch in kurzen Zeitabständen immer wieder was neues!
<overlook> k1l, http://pastebin.com/JPYLSQ0g
<kubine> Title: [...] Es wurden 481 kB in 2 s geholt (231 kB/s) Paketlisten werden gelesen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> overlook: lass mal ein "sudo apt-get install -f" los
<k1l> -f install
<overlook> k1l, http://pastebin.com/sj6WpztC
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get install -f Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsb - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<overlook> testdr, es war/ist LTS.
<testdr> overlook: 12.04 LTS wird noch für Jahre versorgt - d.h. Du wolltest mit dem Feuer spielen.
<k1l> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<DeannaT2> overlook, oder du hast update mit upgrade verwechselt
<bekks> DeannaT2: wohl eher apt-get mit do-release-upgrade
<overlook> k1l, http://pastebin.com/81Jp0HvG
<kubine> Title: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a Paket »flashplugin-downloader« ist nicht installie - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<overlook> testdr, Feuer ist halt irgendwie interssant ....
<DeannaT2> bekks, irgendwas verwechselt halt :-)
<overlook> war halt doof. schon klar. aber hilft ja jetzt nix mehr, diese erkenntnis...
<k1l> overlook: sicher, dass ein "sudo apt-get update" vorher gemacht wurde?
<overlook> k1l "vorher"? -also vor war?
<overlook> *s
<k1l> wie ich oben gesagt habe
<overlook> ja.
<overlook> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , dann dpkg-reconfigure -a
<k1l> mach nochmal sudo apt-get install -f
<overlook> k1l, unverändert.
<k1l> erm, hast du noch PPAs aktiv?
<overlook> k1l, ja - deaktivieren?
<k1l> auf jeden fall
<overlook> pp-pugre?
<overlook> ppa-purge?
<k1l> das sollte eigentlich das ugrade gemacht haben
<k1l> ja guck mal ob das geht.
<overlook> dachte ich auch.
<overlook> gibt es eine möglichkeit ppa-purge zu sagen, alle ppa's zu deaktiviren?
<bekks> Nein. Du musst jedes einzeln deaktivieren.
<overlook> ok
<overlook> harte arbeit...
<overlook> k1l, alle ppa scheinen deaktiviert zu sein (bereits während des do-dist-upgrade)
<overlook> planänderung : mittagessen, parallel backup laufen lassen, neunistallation (endlich auf SSD) -. danke für die hilfe, testdr k1l - aber ich glaube es wäre wirklich  Sisyphus arbeit das jetzt zu reparieren..
<k1l> also in 90% der fälle sollte das mit nem update, dist-upgrade, -f install und evtl dpgk-reconfigure -a laufen. dann spielen da wahrscheinlich die PPAs mit rein
<overlook> ich komme immer wieder zu " Fehler: Unterbrechungen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve hervorgerufen; dies könnte durch zurückgehaltene Pakete verursacht worden sein."
<overlook> k1l, habe alles nochmal geprüft ppa sind alle deaktiviert.
<testdr> overlook: falls noch nicht getan - dann schau dir 14.04 an (live-version) - es hat sich etliches geändert, was manchem gar nicht gefällt - es gibt natürlich auch Leute, die begeistert sind
<overlook> testdr, danke für den hinweis. schongetan.
<itu> hi 
<itu> das wort mount sowie  gvfs-mount  erscheinen in meinem iceweasel  klein   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount
<kubine> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Krokodil> wie kann man bei 14.4 die suchfilter im Menü persistent verändern? Das ding aktiviert mir dauernd "Dateien und Ordner" egal wie oft ich das deaktiviere 
<itu> im konqueror dagegen ganz normal
<unix_> fstab
<CathodeCathay> hi! ich versuche gerade einen USB-Stick mit LUKS zu verschlüsseln, wie im ubuntu-wiki im LUKS artikel beschrieben. aber wenn ich 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb usb-crypt' ausführen will, bekomme ich die fehlermeldung, dass /dev/sdb kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät ist
<testdr> CathodeCathay: ja und? Was war denn vorher mit dem luksCreate?
<testdr> CathodeCathay: .. das nennt sich im Original natürlich anders - luksFormat
<CathodeCathay> mit luksCreate hab ich nicht gemacht....ich hab mich an diese anleitung gehalten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS
<kubine> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> CathodeCathay: und? Soll ich die jetzt durchlesen? Hast Du eine verschlüsselte Partition erstellt oder nicht? (mit luksFormat)
<CathodeCathay> aber bei punkt 3 kommt eben diese fehlermeldung zu der ich auch im internet nichts finden kann
<testdr> nochmal! Was hast Du denn vorher gemacht?
<CathodeCathay> ja, luksformat hat funktioniert
<CathodeCathay> zuerst: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1M count=8 of=GERÄTEDATEI 
<CathodeCathay> 2. :sudo cryptsetup luksFormat -c aes-xts-plain64 -s 512 -h sha512 -y GERÄTEDATEI 
<CathodeCathay> 3. :sudo cryptsetup luksOpen GERÄTEDATEI usb-crypt  
<CathodeCathay> --> Gerät /dev/sdb ist kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät.
<testdr> CathodeCathay:  wieso hast Du keine Partition benutzt?
<testdr> CathodeCathay: und dann steht doch da auch noch der Befehl zum Prüfen: luksdump   was sagt das denn zu Deinen Bemühungen?
<testdr> CathodeCathay: und warum tippst Du da immer "GERATEDATEI" hin, statt dem, was Du selbst im Terminal eingegeben hast? (history im Terminal?)
<CathodeCathay> luksdump sagt auch, dass /dev/sdb kein gültiges LUKS gerät ist
<CathodeCathay> ja ich hab das schnell aus dem artikel kopiert, im terminal steht /dev/sdb
<testdr> also kann man das auch nicht per luksOpen einhängen -- ?
<CathodeCathay> nein, das klappt nicht
<testdr> CathodeCathay:  bist Du jetzt im Terminal - d.h. das ist offen und Du bist sicher, dass der USB-Stick das Device /dev/sdb ist?
<CathodeCathay> bevor ich angefangen hab zu verschlüsseln, war der stick als /dev/sdb eingehängt
<CathodeCathay> das müsste ja jetzt auch so sien oder?
<kamillentee> sudo fdisk -l
<kamillentee> nur um sicher zu gehen
<CathodeCathay> ja ist sdb
<testdr> CathodeCathay: da steht im Artikel extra in Rot umrandet, dass das Zielgerät ausghängt sein soll
<kamillentee> sonst zerschießt man sich schnell mal wichriges mit dd
<CathodeCathay> ok stimmt! vlt war das der fehler. ich formatier den stick mit grparted nochmal neu und fang von vorne an
<testdr> CathodeCathay: und nimm dann auch die Partition - das wäre bei Dir wahrscheinlich    /dev/sdb1   und für erste Tests spar Dir das "random" und nimm die default-Einstellungen ohne diese lange Angabe der Verschlüsselungsart
<CathodeCathay> hat sich nichts geändert
<testdr> CathodeCathay: nochmal - USB-Stick rausziehen - warten, wieder reinstecken und prüfen ob er automatisch gemountet wird und im dateimanager auftaucht
<CathodeCathay> ja sorry! ich hab ganz großen mist gebaut....
<CathodeCathay> gparted hat nicht mehr gestartet, dann hab ich den rechner neu gestartet und jetzt passt die bildschirmauflösung nicht mehr
<testdr> dann lass das "gonzo" weg, denn das macht dem toten mann keine ehre mehr
<CathodeCathay> ich hasse es ein linux noob zu sein....ich werd den rechner nochmal neu aufsetzen
<testdr> CathodeCathay: hast du tatsächlich - wie von Dir hier per cut+paste angegeben - diese Befehlszeilen so eingegeben?
<CathodeCathay> ja
<testdr> Dann hättest Du Dir wahrscheinlich die Festplatte vollgeschrieben -- muss ne riesen Datei mit Namen "GERÄTEDATEI" sein
<testdr> hast Du nicht verstanden, dass in dem Artikel an der Stelle der Devicename hinkommen muss, den Dein USB-Stick hat?
<CathodeCathay> doch, ich hab das vorhin nur aus dem artikel kopiert weil das einfacher war als es aus dem terminal zu suchen. sry!
<CathodeCathay> hab da schon den richtigen namen im terminal eingegeben
<testdr> und der war?
<CathodeCathay> /dev/sdb
<testdr> na ja - eins nach dem anderen - was ist mit dem Bildschirm?
<CathodeCathay> die auflösung stimmt nicht mehr, und das bild ist nach oben verschoben. außerdem heisst der bildschirm jetzt nicht mehr samsung, sonsern data export coorpotation
<CathodeCathay> ich kann die taskleiste nicht mehr sehen und unten ist ein schwarzer rand
<testdr> steckt der USB-Stick noch drin?
<CathodeCathay> ja, ist aber nicht im dateimanager
<testdr> dann nimm den endlich raus - dann ausloggen und den Rechner neu starten ob es dann auch noch so ist
<CathodeCathay> ok, bin gleich wieder da
<CathodeCathay> hat sich nichts geändert
<CathodeCathay> das bild hatr die richtige position, konnte ich am monitor einstellen
<CathodeCathay> aber ich kann in den systemeinstellungen die richtige auflösung nicht mehr auswählen
<testdr> CathodeCathay: welche Auflösung ist es denn aktuell und was für eine (ungefähr) war es früher?
<CathodeCathay> jetzt ist es 1280x720, davor waren es 1920 x 1080
<CathodeCathay> außerdem wird der bildschirm ständig für kurze zeit schwarz
<testdr> klingt als wenn der Monitor nicht mehr erkannt wird. - hä - screensaver auf wenige Sekunden gestellt? Also wenn Du sonst noch nicht viel gemacht hast an der neuen Ubuntu-14.04 Version und der Monitor eigentlich automatisch erkannt wurde, dann würde ich fast eine Neuinstallation empfehlen, weil ich nicht weiß, was Du bei dem Versuche die Gerätedatei per random zu zerschreiben wirklich erwischt hast.  Es ist keine Hexerei - aber wie beim Autofahren reich
<CathodeCathay> ja, glaub auch das neu installieren das beste ist. 
<testdr> soweit ich es richtig gesehen habe (habs selbst noch nicht ausprobiert) geht das Verschlüsseln von Partition auch mit der Laufwerksverwaltung und das ist für Befehlszeielen ungewohnte wahrscheinlich einfacher
<kamillentee> eig ist die festplatte doch einfach nur voll und im root müsste eine datei namens GERAETEDATEI liegen
<testdr> CathodeCathay: Du kannst zuerst nochmal eines probieren: den Rechner runterfahren und alles ausschalten -richtig stomlos, etwas warten, ca. 30Sekunden und dann wieder anschalten ob sich dann die hardware wieder erkennen lässt
<CathodeCathay> ok, das probier ich mal
<testdr> kamillentee: nein CathodeCathay meinte sie/er hätte doch das richtige device angegeben /dev/sdb
<testdr> falls natürlich nicht, dann hängt wirklich irgendwo ein riesenbrocken .. vielleicht mit / .. oder nur als sdb
<testdr> kamillentee: hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass eigentlich mit der neueren Laufwerksverwaltung man da partitionen verschlüsseln können müsste und man sich dann die Befehlszeilen ersparen kann?
<kamillentee> testdr ich habe da keine ahnung. ich hab noch irgendwas probiert zu verschlüsseln
<kamillentee> +nie
<testdr> +nie .. dachte ich mir schon.. autokorrektur läuft manchmal zu gut
<testdr> also ich weiß gar nicht wie viele verschlüsselte Partitionen ich habe - da lassen sich die aktuellen vorhandenen verschlüsselten mails leichter zählen - sind gerade mal 30
<testdr> ob das 30 Sekunden waren?
<CathodeCathay> gute nachricht! es hat funktioniert, auflösung passt
<testdr> ok -- CathodeCathay das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, trotzdem zur Info: es ist ein großer Unterschied ob richtig stromlos (coldboot) gemacht wird oder nur der einfache Reset (warmboot)
<CathodeCathay> ja, das merk ich mir. wusste ich garnicht....
<testdr> deshalb sag ichs ja -- lerneffekt.
<testdr> und weil ich lustig bin, probieren wir mal gleich ob nicht die ohne-Befehlszeilen-Version funktioniert
<CathodeCathay> prima
<testdr> CathodeCathay: start mal die Laufwerksverwaltung
<CathodeCathay> ist das gparted?
<testdr> nein
<testdr> sieht aber vielleicht ähnlich aus - so beim ersten blick
<testdr> nennt sich im Menü auch manchmal nur: Laufwerke
<testdr> ist jedenfalls im Menü bei System oder Einstellungen
<testdr> sollte bei Einstellungen sein
<kamillentee> nö nur im dash
<CathodeCathay> im dash hab ichs gefunden
<testdr> das ist aber installier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Laufwerksverwaltung?highlight=laufwerke
<kubine> Title: Laufwerksverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> CathodeCathay: das ding hat einen englischen Namen und das findest Du dann nicht mit einem deutschen
<testdr> was war das eine Freude als Windows(tm MS) anfing die Ordner nach den Landesprachen zu benennen ... (irgendwann 1995)
<kamillentee> gnome-disk-utility
<kamillentee> aber man muesste es trotzdem mit "laufwerk" finden
<CathodeCathay> ich hab ich dash laufwerk eingegeben und auf laufwerke geklickt
<testdr> ich könnte wetten, das tool ist in der Systemverwaltung hinter dem Festplatten-Tresor-Icon versteckt
<CathodeCathay> das müsste es eigentlich sein.
<kamillentee> nein das ist backup testdr
<testdr> CathodeCathay:  .. sieht so ähnlich aus wie gparted ..
<testdr> kamillentee: bei meinem theme sehen alle Laufwerke etwas Tresormäßig aus ..
<testdr> nur die verschlüsselten haben ein Vorhängeschloss... echt old-school
<CathodeCathay> ja spinn ich denn
<testdr> CathodeCathay: siehst Du denn da Deine Festplatte?
<CathodeCathay> ja
<testdr> noch andere Datenträger?
<CathodeCathay> mit seriennummer und alles. ne, sind derzeit keine usb sticks eingesteckt
<testdr> na prima - was für ein Glück -- ok -anlassen das Programm und den usb-stick einstecken und schnell gucken was sich tut..
<testdr> hoffentlich
<CathodeCathay> ok, hab jetzt einen usb-stick rein, ist auf fat formatiert. nicht der von vorhin
<CathodeCathay> der steht jetzt in der liste
<testdr> warum denn das? Nimm doch den, der eh schon zerschrieben ist
<CathodeCathay> ok
<CathodeCathay> der erscheint auch
<testdr> siehste
<testdr> CathodeCathay: nun auf der linken Seite auf den Usb-Stick klicken
<CathodeCathay> ok. der ist jetzt /dev/sdb1
<testdr> ist er bestimmt nicht!
<testdr> das erscheint auf der rechten Seite als erste Partition
<testdr> muss man hier immer Gedankenlesen?
<CathodeCathay> bei Gerät steht /dev/sdb1
<testdr> auf der rechten Seite!
<CathodeCathay> ja. da ist eine liste mit Größe, Gerät, Partitionstyp und Inhalt
<CathodeCathay> darüber ein oranges feld das wohl den stick einfach grafisch darstellt
<testdr> also kontrolliere (auf der rechten Seite) dass diese einzige Partition groß genug ist (sollte wohl so groß wie der Stick sein .. also bei 4GB ca. 4GB u.s.w.)
<testdr> nein - das langezogenen Feld auf der rechten Seite stellt den Speicherbereich dar
<CathodeCathay> ok
<CathodeCathay> der hat 16GB
<testdr> Ok - nur zum Test - Du klickst mal auf Deine Festplatte auf der linken Seite und dann siehst Du wie die Verteilung ist
<testdr> wenn Du das Bild lange genug bewundert hast, dann wieder den USB-Stick anklicken - d.h. auswählen
<CathodeCathay> festplatte besteht aus drei teilen
<CathodeCathay> stick nur aus einem
<testdr> nun klickst Du auf den einen Teil vom Stick - (könnte natürlich schon automatisch ausgewählt sein)
<CathodeCathay> ist schon ausgewählt
<testdr> da gibt es Symbole wie    -   +   und das Zahnrad
<CathodeCathay> genau
<testdr> das Zahnrad ist für Aktionen
<testdr> Telefon.... bb
<CathodeCathay> ok
<testdr> auf das Zahnrad klicken und sich die möglichen Aktionen ansehen
<CathodeCathay> partition bearbeiten klingt vielversprechend
<testdr> CathodeCathay: das ist es aber nicht -- da ist auch das Zeichen   -
<testdr> CathodeCathay: die Optin zum Verschlüsseln gibt es nur (in dem Tool) wenn man eine neue Partition anlegt
<testdr> Option
<CathodeCathay> ok, dh erstmal die partition löschen?
<testdr> ja - das minuszeichen
<CathodeCathay> ok. der speicherbereich wird jetzt als freier platz angezeigt
<testdr> und du siehst dann auch, dass Du nicht an Deiner Festplatte rummachst
<CathodeCathay> ja, ist der usb stick
<testdr> ok - nun das    +   Zeichen
<CathodeCathay> ok
<testdr> und bei den Optionen Verschlüsseln auswählen
<testdr> das ist beim Typ
<testdr> in der Liste
<CathodeCathay> genau
<CathodeCathay> perfekt!
<testdr> diese Vorgehensweise legt halt immer nur ein ext4 Dateisystem verschlüsselt an - während der Weg über die Befehlszeilen da andere Optionen ermöglicht
<CathodeCathay> ok. ext4 ist ok, ich verwende kaum windows
<testdr> windows kann nichts mit luks anfangen - die haben genug Probleme mit ihrem nicht mehr weiter vertriebenen verschlüsseldingsbums
<testdr> smartcrypt oder ähnlich
<CathodeCathay> ich dachte windows hat bitlocker
<CathodeCathay> es funktioniert! beim mounten kommt eine passwortabfrage
<testdr> CathodeCathay: wenn das Erstellen fertig ist -- dann .. ja das Kennwort vom Erstellen
<testdr> CathodeCathay: jetzt schiebst Du die Laufwerksverwaltung (das Fenster) etwas zur Seite und nimmst Deinen Dateimanager und kopiert ein par Dateien auf den Stick
<CathodeCathay> ok
<testdr> Danach im Dateimanager den Stick auswerfen und den Stick abziehen -- etwas warten und wieder einstecken und damit prüfen ob wieder versucht wird den automatisch einzubinden und Du nach dem Kennwort gefragt wirst
<CathodeCathay> nein, der stick wird direkt geöffnet und die dateien anghezeigt
<testdr> nachschauen dass die Daten da sind .. und Du hast eine verschlüsselten Datenpartition (mit dem Kennwort) auf dem USB-Stick
<CathodeCathay> dateien sind alle da
<testdr> mhh -- hast Du Kennwort speichern aktiviert? -- Dann brauchst Du es natürlich nichtmehr eingeben
<CathodeCathay> was war die zweite option? die erste war kennwort sofort vergessen
<testdr> ja - Kennwort vergessen ist eine (erste?) Option  und ich weiß nur, dass oft das "speichern/merken" als default aktiv ist -- ich klicke es immer weg, weil ich ein Tippfreak bin
<CathodeCathay> ja, hab aus versehen die default genommen. 
<testdr> sollte aber nach einem Logout nicht mehr vorhanden sein -- d.h. das wird (wenn ich es richtig erinnere) nur für die aktuelle session gespeichert
<CathodeCathay> ja, glaub auch. die dritte option müsste es dann fest speichern, wenn ich das richtig im kopf hab
<CathodeCathay> es funktioniert jedenfalls! das sollte erstmal reichen um stick und externe festplatte zu sichern
<CathodeCathay> blöd das es true crypt nicht mehr gibt, das war super 
<CathodeCathay> vorallem hatte das eine GUI.....ein bischen noob-freundlicher. vielen dank für die hilfe!
<testdr> ich hab das windows truecrypt nie benutzt -- dafür gibt es ja diese "Laufwerk"sverwaltung und die meisten Leute schauen nur nicht rein
<testdr> CathodeCathay: wichtig ist -- wenn Du eine Ubuntu-Live-Version auf einem USB-Stick hast, dann kannst Du immer damit auch diesen verschlüsselten Stick wieder öffnen (mit dem Kennwort)
<CathodeCathay> auch an einem windows-rechner?
<testdr> CathodeCathay: wenn Du mit Deinem USB-Stick mit der Ubuntu-Liver-Version darauf den bootest - ja
<testdr> d.h. die Hardwar muss es natürlich können -- also z.B. 64bit-Linux auf alter 32-Bit Hardware geht nicht und auch nicht so was wie apple - da braucht es die richtige Ubuntu-Version
<CathodeCathay> ok, das ist praktisch. ich hab noch einen ubuntu laptop, und deswegen will ich einen verschlüsselten stick, falls ich den verliere. aber das mit ubuntu-live ist praktisch 
<testdr> wenn der laptop wenigstens Ubuntu-12.04 hat (wobei ich meine das funktionierte auch unter 10.04 schon), dann sollte der verschlüsselte Stick dort auch lesbar sein (mit dem Kennwort)
<testdr> diese Verschlüsselung funktioniert natürlich auch mit anderen Linux-Versionen, da kann nur die Einbindung etwas unterschiedlich sein - aber bei SuSE etc. wird wohl auch dann automatisch nach dem Kennwort gefragt
<CathodeCathay> der ist 12.04. ich probier das später mal aus ob das klappt. a
<CathodeCathay> mit anderen linux-versrionen hab ich noch keine erfahreung, ich muss erstmal ubuntu kapieren :)
<testdr> CathodeCathay: und was soll das jetzt mit "gonzo" -- ich bin da etwas empfindlich, wg.  fear and loathing
<CathodeCathay> ich mag die bücher von hunter thompson
<testdr> eben
<CathodeCathay> wieso bist du da empfindlich?
<CathodeCathay> rum diary ist ein cooles buch
<testdr> der war kein .. ähm .. 
<CathodeCathay> ja, da kommt dr gonzo nicht vor
<testdr> CathodeCathay: das wird jetzt offtopic - ist aber so ähnlich wie leute, die sich "jesus" etc. nennen
<CathodeCathay> achso ok. naja, also ich bin kein fanboy der fear and loathing witzig findet weil es so abgefahren ist. ich denke ich hab die message von dem buch einigermaßen kapiert, und hab auch andere bücher von thompson gelesen, auch eine biografie
<testdr> wie gesagt - falls mehr dazu dann in --->   #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<CathodeCathay> ok
<lurch> hat es jemand geschafft whatsapp zu instalieren?
<cubanBlack> hallo
<cubanBlack> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-07
<taxi_> Mahlzeit. Gibt es die Möglichkeit ubuntu automatisch zu starten, wenn man z. B. im Finder MacOsX ein Netzlaufwerk anklickt?
<bekks> Nein, weil der Rechner auf dem Ubuntu läuft nichts davon mitbekommt.
<taxi_> gibt also nur die Möglichkeit über wakeonlan
<overlook> taxi_, aber du koenntest ein  Skript schreiben, das den (ubuntu) Rechner per WakeOnLAN aufweckt (am MacOS)
<taxi_> :-)
<taxi_> und das ich den Rechner automatisch hochfahren kann?
<taxi_> hab aber dazu nix gefunden... shutdown mit cron geht ja, aber hochfahren?
<overlook> taxi_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<kubine> Title: WakeOnLan - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<overlook> taxi_, tl;dr: WakeOnLan am server aktivieren, vom client ein "Magic Packet" an die MAC-Adresse des Servers senden. (Der Server muss natürlich eingestöpselt sein ....)
<taxi_> danke, wakeonlan funzt ohne Probleme. 
<taxi_> kann ich den Rechner automatisch zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit hochfahren lassen?
<lurch> hat sich von euch damit befasst den festplatteninhalt nach der installation zu verschlüsseln ?
<bekks> taxi_: Wenn dein BIOS das unterstützt, ja.
<bekks> lurch: Warum?
<taxi_> ah, über Bios... soweit habe ich grad nicht gedacht
<taxi_> danke euch
<overlook> taxi_, Du kannt zb. von "woanders" zu jeder beliebigen Uhrzeit das WakeOnLan-Magic Packet an den server senden ...
<taxi_> ich hab nur leider keinen Monitor, greife nur per Terminal vom iMac drauf zu...
<taxi_> aber das sind schon sehr nützliche Infos. Danke euch und einen schönen Sonntag noch
<overlook> taxi_, gerne.
<lurch> @bekks bin grad am lesen, und warum?........ damit außenstehende keinen zugriff auf gewisse partitionen haben oder gar die ganze festplatte
<bekks> lurch: Warum man verschlüsselst ist mir klar. Mir ist nur nicht klar, warum du eine Ufrage machst, ob sich schon jemand damit veschäftigt hat. Hast Du ene Frage zum Thema Verschlüsselung?
<bekks> *Umfrage
<lurch> nicht generell. nur wie hoch der aufwand ist im gegensatz zur neuninstallation.aufwand=zeit/min :) 
<bekks> Der Aufwand ist nachträglich wesentlich höher.
<testdr> luchs: da gibt es ohne Angabe um welche Methode es sich handelt keine Empfehlung
<testdr> omg - gemeint war der "lurch"
<lurch> :) passt schon ..also datenkopieren .....und system neuaufspielen und bei der neuinstallation GLEICH  verschlüsseln. 
<lurch> BTW ich bin grad bei diesen artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PachiriSuu> servus
<overlook> ist es möglich in trusty die status bar (also nicht der launcer) nur auf einem Monitor darzustellen? 
<overlook> (aktuelle sehe ich sie auf beiden angeschl. monitoren)
<kamillentee> Was meinst du die seitenleiste
<overlook> kamillentee, nein, die leiste "oben" - also die mit der uhr und soweiter...
<kamillentee> Und auf den zweiten soll einfach ganz leer sein
<overlook> kamillentee, korrekt.
<overlook> bzw. nicht sichtbar.
<kamillentee> Wie wärs mit autohide
<overlook> vielleicht macht es dieser schreenshot klar: http://i.imgur.com/O5uIq9O.jpg
<overlook> autohide für die status bar? gibt es das? und wenn ja, auch je monitor einstellbar?
<kamillentee> Wahrscheinlich sind unter unity diverse optionen herausgenommen worden, trotzdem kamnst du mal testen ob du mit rechtsklick auf das panel noch zusätzliche optionen bekommst
<kamillentee> 2. Option wäre das panel transparent zu schalten
<tiax> Die obere Menü- und Statusleiste lässt sich leider nicht konfigurieren oder entfernen mit Unity
<tiax> nur den Starter (die linke Leiste mit den Symbolen für Anwendungen) kann man auf spezifische Bildschirme einstellen
<overlook> kamillentee, rechtsklick auf leiste bleibt ohne effekt.
<overlook> tiax, "toll". :)
<tiax> overlook: ja ist leider so :/ Hab das gleiche Problem
<kamillentee> overlook hab ich mir schon gedacht
<testdr> ist das nicht seit neuester Version ein alt+rechtsklick
<tiax> nicht unter Unity
<tiax> nur unter gnome3-fallback/classic/flashback/wieesauchimmergeradeheißt
<kamillentee> Oder auch xfce
<testdr> der unity-launcher wird z.B. in den settings per gconf-editor auf einen "screen"(=Monitor) festgesetzt, vielleicht gibt es da auch Einstellungen für die obere Menüleiste - wobei das dann nicht gehen dürfte, wenn diese Menüleiste (was der default ist) als Menüleiste des aktuell laufenden/aktiven Programmfensters genutzt wird. Siehe auch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107583/how-can-i-remove-duplicate-second-unity-launcher-on-a-dual-screen-setup
<kubine> Title: multiple monitors - How can I remove duplicate second Unity Launcher on a Dual Screen setup? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tiax> Nein, geht nicht. Das gilt für den Launcher, nicht für die Menüleiste. Dafür braucht man auch kein gconf/dconf, das ist in den Einstellungen unter Anzeigegeräte
<DrRetro> Ich rall das hier irgendwie grad überhaupt ned: Wo und wann wird bei einem Xubuntu 14.04 denn bitte die cupsd bzw. cups-browse gestartet? Ich würd gern beide dienste Abschalten da von diesem Rechner garantiert nie gedruckt wird.
<testdr> DrRetro: service cups
<testdr> DrRetro: neu - statt dem alten über runlevel-scripts
<DrRetro> testdr: wird der dann auch beim nächsten start nimmer gestartet? 
<tiax> DrRetro: das gehört zu den Systemdiensten, die kann man mittels Anlegen kleiner Dateien deaktivieren: http://askubuntu.com/a/19324
<kubine> Title: upstart - How to enable or disable services? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Evtl. ist die Deinstallation von cups dann einfacher, je nachdem wie die Abhängigkeiten aussehen.
<DrRetro> tiax, testdr, Besten Dank, hat prima hingehauen! 
<DrRetro> Der Dienst mog nimma ^^ 
<PachiriSuu> servus
<Koech> Hi!
<Koech> Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Ubuntu. Mein Unity funktioniert nicht mehr, hat denk ich was mit dem 3D und der verbauten ATI-Karte vom IBM X31 zu tun. Aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter...
<Koech> Soll ich einfach mal eine aktuelle Installation drüber installieren oder meint Ihr, wir bekommen das so hin?
<Koech> Wenn ich update bzw. upgrade machen will, oder irgendwas installieren will kommt immer was mit Abhängigkeit 
<Koech> hab schon zig Seiten gelesen und diverse Terminal-Befehle eingeben. Aber so richtig geholfen hat leider noch nichts
<Cyoux> Koech, kannst Du die Abhängigkeiten mal zeigen? z.B. via pastebin?
<Koech> wie bekomme ich die vom Terminal dort rein?
<Cyoux> wie bist Du denn mit dem Ubuntu verbunden? SSH? direkt via Monitor?
<Koech> Hab halt den Laptop neben mir... :)
<Koech> und chatten über Windows-Desktop-PC
<Koech> kannst Du Dich auch in meinen Laptop einwählen für remote?
<testdr> Koech: zuerst: wieso funktioniert das unity nicht mehr? D.h. es hat funktioniert? Welche Version und was wurde geändert?
<Koech> Da war doch mal bei irgendeinem Update der 2D-Desktop nicht mehr dabei
<Koech> und seitdem
<Koech> weil da irgendwie was spezielles für die ATI-Karte gemacht werden muß
<Koech> aber das kann ich gar nicht machen, da ich ohne Desktop ziemlich aufgeschmissen bin und über den Terminal bekomme ich immer wieder das Problem mit den Abhängigkeiten
<jokrebel> Koech: Zeig doch mal die Meldung die da kommt in nem Nopasteservice her.
<testdr> Koech: dann sieht das nach einer Neuinstallation vom Systemteil aus -- d.h. userdaten sichern und informieren welche ubuntu-version für deine hardware sinnvoll ist, denn bei 14.04 gibt es das abgeschminkte unity nicht mehr
<Koech> brauch nix sichern, war bis jetzt nur zum testen installiert. Aber ich würde halt echt gern wissen, ob man es auch so hinbekommt.
<Koech> hab schon was von lubuntu gelesen, aber Unity funktioniert auch, wenn man xorgcfg (heisst das so) umkonfiguriert
<jokrebel> Koech: Wenn es ein Abhängigkeitsproblem gibt, gehört dies erstmal bereinigt.
<testdr> Koech: der 2D-Desktop hat sich unter ubuntu-12.04 nie geändert - deshalb gehe ich von einem ungewollten "upgrade" aus
<Koech> hab jetzt 12.10 drauf
<Koech> Login-Bildschirm funzt noch problemlos
<jokrebel> 12.10 ist nicht mehr im support, das weist Du?
<Koech> ja, will ja upgrade machen, geht aber net
<testdr> Koech: dann sowieso - aktuell ist 14.04 und entweder musst Du zurück auf 12.04 für support der nächsten Jahre oder eben auf 14.04
<Koech> wenn das mit den Abhängigkeiten funktionieren würde, könnte ich ja auch alternativ nen anderen Desktop installieren
<jokrebel> Koech: Ein Upgrade von 12.04 gleich auf 14.04 wäre wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen. Nun müsstest Du von 12.10 auf 13.04, weiter auf 13.10 damit man dann endlich auf das aktuelle 14.04 upgraden könnte.
<testdr> Koech: wie jokrebel sagte - support für 12.10 ist aus - nada - nix - da hast du das update bereits "verschlafen"
<Koech> Wollte vorhin gnome installieren, funzt aber auch nicht
<Koech> Verschlafen, heisst dann...???
<Koech> DVD-Update?
<kamillentee> Weil kein support mehr Koech
<testdr> Koech: du hast ein Window-311 und willst das Update für Windows-ME
<Koech> :)
<jokrebel> Koech: Lad Dir die 14.04 lubuntu oder xubuntu runter wenn Du ne schlecht unterstützte ältere Grafikkarte hast.
<Koech> möcht schon erst nochmal ubuntu ganz normal probieren ob es vielleicht trotzdem funktioniert, ISO liegt neben mir ;)
<Koech> also ist es quasi so, wenn ich Support "verschlafe" update, upgrade usw. nicht mehr funktionieren wie sie sollten?
<testdr> Koech: Du kannst gerne alte Ubuntu-Versionen ausprobieren - aber wie weit das Sinn macht, das musst Du selbst entscheiden - im Gebrauch greift man zu den LTS-Versionen und das bedeutet heute entweder die 12.04 oder 14.04
<kamillentee> Ja es gibt keine Paketserver mehr für diese versionen
<Koech> ok
<testdr> Koech: und für die Zukunft, diese Ubuntu-Zwischenversionen sind nur für Leute, die sowieso dauernd updaten und unbedingt das allerneueste an Treibern etc. brauchen
<Koech> Zwischenversion wäre? xx.10?
<Rochvellon> zwischenversionen sind 12.10, 13.04, 13.10, 14.10 ...
<testdr> aktuell die nächste wäre 14.10 und dann muss man sich aber darum kümmern rechtzeitig auf die nächste länger unterstützte - wahrscheinlich 15.04 zu wechseln
<kamillentee> Hauptversion sind aller 2 jahre Koech
<Rochvellon> die nächste lts wird 16.04 sein
<Koech> ok
<kamillentee> Jetzt hast du sowieso nur die auswahl zwischen 2 LTS versionen. 12.04 und 14.04
<Koech> also nur update wenn support ausläuft oder was ist der unterschied zwischen update, upgrade, dist-upgrade?
<tododoc> moin ich nutze xbmcbuntu und habe etwas Probleme mit dem sound. Ich habe in der Theorie 3 Möglichkeiten Sound aus zugeben 1. digital über hdmi, 2 digital über optical out / sif, und 3 . anlog über die Soundkarte. Ich bekomme es derzeit nicht hin, das ich außer den analogen ausgangs irgendwas nutzen kann.
<testdr> update ist für eine Versionsnummer und upgrade ist wechsel auf die nächste versionsnummer wobei bei LTS-Versionen damit die nächste LTS gemeint ist
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Eher 16.04 wird wieder ne LTS werden
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: sach ich doch :D
<Koech> wollt ich auch grad sagen ;)
<jokrebel> hab mich verlesen ;-)
<tododoc> zur zeit nutze ich pulseaudio
<Koech> :-D
<Rochvellon> :)
<kamillentee> Update - Erneuerung der paketlisten | upgrade pakete werden upgedatet | distupgrade - neue ubuntuversion
<Koech> kann ich jetzt die Installation einfach drüberbügeln oder sollte ich vorher die Partitionen löschen?
<kamillentee> Einfach drüberbügeln
<testdr> tododoc: Du hast einen Verstärker mit "optical" Glasfaser angeschlossen?
<kamillentee> Wird dir auch angeboten
<tododoc> testdr, ja 
<testdr> Koech: wenn du 14.04 nimmst, dann ist partition komplett löschen besser - denn der grub2 braucht etwas mehr platz für die bootinformationen
<Koech> Ok, und wie mach ich dann trotzdem ein Backup vorher?
<testdr> tododoc: und? Nach dem Umstellen auch kontrolliert ob dieser Ausgang nicht stumm geschaltet ist oder auf sehr, sehr leise?
<Koech> angenommen ich hab doch was drauf? :) Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt gar net...
<tododoc> testdr, die Idee 1 war das signal soll über cdmi in den tv und vom tv digital über optical in den verstäker
<testdr> tododoc: Du hast auch im Terminal mit dem amixer nachgesehen (alsamixer)
<kamillentee> Koech erst sagtest du es ist nichts wichtiges drauf
<Koech> na ja, wichtiges bestimmt net
<Koech> hab halt gedacht, vielleicht irgendwelche Einstellungen 
<Koech> aber egal
<tododoc> testdr, http://paste.debian.net/119716
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Koech> habs ja seit min. 1 Jahr nicht mehr benutzt. wird schon nix verloren gehen :)
<testdr> tododoc: ideen interessieren da nicht - du musst prüfen was hinten - direkt an der soundkarte rauskommt und nicht nach irgendwelchen durchschleifaktionen
<tododoc> testdr, ich kann digital gar nicht erst wählen 
<Koech> aber irgendwie bootet die DVD net... :( die 64bit vorhin hat gebootet aber hab ja kein 64bit chip und die 32bit will net booten
<tododoc> testdr, wenn ich cdmi test kann ich das nur direkt am tv 
<Koech> oder über XP die install starten...
<Koech> das könnt ich mal probieren
<testdr> Koech: und was ist der Unterschied zwischen den boot-dvds? Irgendwie anders gebrannt?
<kamillentee> Hast du md5 sum überprüft
<Koech> eigentlch net
<tododoc> testdr, früher unter xbmcbuntu 12 konnte ich die Ausgänge wählen 
<Koech> mach ich gleich mal 
<Koech> grub2 hab ich übrigens schon drauf ;)
<testdr> tododoc: xmbcbuntu kenn ich nicht, sorry
<testdr> Koech: wie kommst Du denn an die 64bit-Ubuntu-Boot-Live-DVD?
<kamillentee> Grub2 ist nicht wichtig. Das wird dir ubuntu erneut installieren
<tododoc> testdr, ist doch ubuntu
<tododoc> testdr, ist doch ubuntu 12
<tododoc> testdr, ich bügeln jetzt mal nen reines bunt 14.04 rauf, mal sehen wie sie das verhält
<kamillentee> Koech hast du jetzt eine 12 oder 14 DVD
<testdr> tododoc: kannst Du zum Testen nicht die Ubuntu-Live-Versionen nehmen? Z.B. von usb-Stick booten?
<Koech> @testdr: Hab ich mir halt runtergeladen und gebrannt :)
<tododoc> testdr, stimmt !!! manchmal wir man betriebsblind. ich stelle mir mal eben nen livestick 
<Koech> hatte von nem anderen PC und hatte vergessen 64bit draufzuschreiben, deswegen
<testdr> Koech: dann wäre die VErsion auch nicht schlecht - zum Draufschreiben
<Koech> hab ich doch, ich hab ne 14er DVD
<Koech> 14.04.01
<Koech> jeweils 32 und 64bit
<testdr> Koech: denn wie gesagt, die Ubuntu-Zwischenversionen machen für eine dauerhafte INstallation keinen Sinn
<kamillentee> Gut dann starte am besten in den live modus Koech
<Koech> aber anscheinend hab ich grad probleme mit DIESEM Rohling in meinem DVD-Laufwerk
<testdr> Koech: und die DVD bootet nicht? Hast Du mal die DVD im laufenden System eingelegt und nachgeschaut ob wenigstens ein Teil der DAten auch drauf ist?
<Koech> am Desktop funzt die DVD und im Laptop wird sie nicht erkannt
<Koech> mal gucken ob das was mit + und - zu tun hat
<testdr> Koech: das ist eigentlich nichts neues bei gebrannten Datenträgern - je nach "laune, mondphase" gibt es da immer wieder überraschungen, wenn man nicht vorbaut.
<kamillentee> Das ist doch aber ein dvd laufwerk Koech. Dort am laptop
<testdr> Koech: du solltest sowieso - bei älterer Hardware - zu einem XUbuntu oder sogar LUbuntu 386(=32bit Version) greifen. Die LUbuntu-Version ist sogar unter 700MB groß und passt dann sogar auf die etwas dickeren CDs
<Koech> ja klar ist es ein DVD-Laufwerk
<Koech> liegt tatsächlich an den Rohlingen, die 64bit hab ich auf einen "-"-Rohling gebrannt und die 32-bit auf nen "+"
<testdr> Koech: und vor dem Herunterladen schaust Du Dir am Besten ein paar Bilder zu den genannten Ubuntu-versionen an - screenshots vom Desktop
<Koech> kann bei nem 10jahre alten Laufwerk schonmal passieren :)
<Koech> ist ja ein noch ein Combo-Laufwerk CD-RW/DVD
<Koech> irgendwo hab ich noch ein reines DVD-Laufwerk für diese Docking-Station
<Koech> aha, jetzt funktionierts
<Koech> oh oh,...
<Koech> EROR: PAE is disabled on this Pentium M
<Koech> also doch mal lubuntu oder ist das da auch so?
<musca> Koech: wieviel RAM hat das System?
<kamillentee> Nein du kannst als bootoptiin forcepae setzen
<kamillentee> Bootoption
<Koech> ich denk 2GB, guck grad mal
<bekks> 2GB?
<musca> wäre ungewöhnlich viel für ein PentiumM-System
<Koech> Tja, war ja auch nicht ganz billig damals
<Koech> :)
<Koech> Hab grad nochmal nachgesehen, 2GB
<kamillentee> Also gut Koech starte nochmal die cd und setze "forcepae" man muss bei der sprachauswahl f5 oder f6 drücken
<Koech> Aber ich will demnächst bei diesem Laptop umsteigen von XP auf Linux. Hatte auch schon Win7 drauf... Funzt, aber nicht mehr so schön flüssig
<kamillentee> Koech da könnte unity zu einem Problem werden. Du kannst es ausprobieren. Empfehlen würde ich aber lubuntu oder xubuntu
<Koech> ok, dann lad ich gleich mal lubuntu erstmal fertig
<Koech> dauert nicht mehr lang
<Koech> obwohl, kann ja trotzdem mal das von "kamillentee" probieren
<Koech> bootlogo kommt schonmal :) Bisschen verpixelt und mit Fehlfarben aber es kommt
<Koech> Funktioniert! :-D
<Koech> Also Live-CD (DVD)
<Koech> und jetzt?
<Koech> Wie kann ich prüfen wieso weshalb warum?
<testdr> Koech: wieviel hauptspeicher hat der laptop?
<Koech> Soll ich mit dem ForcePAE leben oder besser was anderes nehmen?
<Koech> @testdr: 2GB
<bekks> Wenn Du uns jetzt noch sagst, was du mit "Wie kann ich prüfen wieso weshalb warum?" meinst, können wir Dir auch antworten.
<Koech> wieso Unity funktioniert, obwohl man doch angeblich die tollsten Konfigurationen machen soll für meine ATI-Grafikkarte....
<testdr> Koech: das klingt sehr gut -- hab vor Monaten mal lubuntu auf einem laptop mit nur 512MB installiert
<bekks> Wer sagt das man das soll?
<bekks> Wo soll das stehe?
<bekks> *stehen
<Koech> moment...
<Koech> Gesamt 2015, Belegt 1001, Frei 1014
<bekks> Wie wäre es mal mit "Fragen beantworten"? :)
<Koech> hier z.B. -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IBM_ThinkPad_X31
<kubine> Title: IBM ThinkPad X31 - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<bekks> Archlinux ist uns bei Ubuntu egal. Wenn die es nicht schaffen, ohne Knieschüsse HW zu nutzen, muss das bei anderen Distributionen nicht genau so sein :)
<Koech> OK
<Koech> also einfach mal installiern
<bekks> !ati
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/ATI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<bekks> Und mal das Ubuntuwiki lesen :)
<testdr> lesen? Sowas von 80s, gibts da keine utube-videos?  ;-)
<kamillentee> !youtube ati
<kamillentee> Mist
<bekks> So komischen Kram kann der Bot nicht.
<Koech> Apropos Youtube...
<Koech> Sollte die Videos bei Youtube flüssig laufen oder dürfen die bei ner Live-CD ruckeln?
<Koech> Oder weil kein Flash installiert ist?
<Koech> Aber sollte ja über HTML5 auch laufen, oder?
<Koech> Ich brenn jetzt mal Lubuntu und teste das mal
<kamillentee> Die müssen nicht flüssig laufen. Erwarte nicht zuviel von der alten hardware
<Koech> aber das ist eben das gute an der verbauten ATI. Mit der kann man flüssig CounterStrike zocken auf 1024x768
<Koech> Lubuntu läuft, aber erkennt jetzt z.B. mein WLAN nicht...
<Koech> ich hab gedacht, Lubuntu ist bis auf z.B. Unity mit ubuntu gleich?
<bekks> !wlan | Koech 
<bekks> !wlan > Koech 
<kubine> Koech: Informationen zu WLAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<testdr> Koech: wenn lubuntu Dein WLAN nicht erkennt, dann mit über 90% (fast 100) auch ubuntu nicht -- gleicher kernel, gleiche module, gleiche hardwareunterstützung
<Koech> also im Terminal mit lspci wird die Intel-Karte erkannt
<Koech> in den Netzwerkverbindungen wird nur das LAN angezeigt
<bekks> Intel WLAN PCI-Karte?
<Koech> ich füg jetzt einfach mal eine Funknetzwerk hinzu
<bekks> Hast Du Dir den Wikiartikel zu WLAN durchgelesen?
<Koech> Verbindung steht
<Koech> Jetzt siehts schon besser aus mit youtube
<Koech> noch leichte Mikroruckler im Vollbild, aber besser als mit Ubuntu
<Koech> (ohne Flash)
<bekks> Dir ist schon klar, dass "Lubuntu" ein Ubuntu mit ohne Unity und mit LXDE ist? :)
<bekks> Du hast ein anderes Desktopenvironment, aber trotzdem Ubuntu :)
<testdr> Koech: die neuen Versionen kommen alle ohne Flash daher und solange nicht extra Flash verlangt wird - youtube läuft fast überall ohne - brauchst Du es auch nicht mehr
<testdr> Koech: schau Dir den Wiki-Artikel zu den verschiedenen Desktops an, im wiki.ubuntuusers.de steht auch vieles zu LXDE(openbox)
<Koech> Ok
<Koech> Jetzt kann ich wenigstens wieder mal was machen ohne daß die ganze Zeit Fehlermeldungen kommen
<Koech> jetzt nur noch installieren
<bekks> Und dann alles nochmal machen ;)
<Koech> Hier hab ich jetzt nochmal den richtigen Artikel gefunden wegen der ATI unter Ubuntu -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899178
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] IBM X31 Ati Mobility Radeon M6 LY - HOW TO ENABLE 3D (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Koech> Hab ja Parallel noch XP und Win7 auf der gleichen HDD installiert. Wie weiß ich jetzt auf welcher Partition ich Grub installiert habe, damit ich wieder diese Partition auswähle?
<bekks> Hattest du denn schonmal Ubuntu installiert?
<testdr> Koech: eigentlich wird grub nicht in die Partition, sonder auf die gesamte Festplatte installiert und bindet dann Menüpunkte zum Start der anderen Betriebssysteme ein
<bekks> testdr: Falsch.
<kamillentee> Ins mbr wird grub installiert
<bekks> Grub wird in den ersten Sektor einer Partition oder in den MBR einer Festplatte installiert.
<testdr> bekks: ist ne gute frage - so langsam bekommt man zweifel --- mit ganzer Festplatte meinte ich den mbr, weil viele Leute nur den Unterschied Partitionen, also sda1, sda2, sda3 und sda kennen
<bekks> Zusätzlich dazu benötigt Grub aber auch noch ein Dateisystem in dem alles ausser dem Bootloader installiert wird.
<bekks> testdr: Die meisten wissen nicht mal was eine Partition ist. ;)
<testdr> deshalb ja meine Redeweise von der ganzen Festplatte -- wird ja auch so beim grub-install angegeben, z.B. /dev/sda  für die erste u.s.w
<kamillentee> Ne nicht ganz da gibts irgendwo noch ein speicherbereich, der weder partition noch mbr ist
<kamillentee> Erst ab grub2
<kamillentee> !grub
<kubine> kamillentee: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<bekks> kamillentee: so einen bereich gibt es nicht, wenn er nicht MBR heisst ;)
<testdr> kamillentee: das sagte ich schon heute morgen - mit dem Hinweis da muss genug Platz sein, so ca. 2000 Sektoren frei vor der ersten Partition -- aber koech meinte er hätte ja schon grub2 installiert - passt alles nicht mehr
<bekks> 2000 Sektoren? Das ist Blödsinn.
<testdr> bekks: klar, so viel braucht es nicht, aber wenn man die FEstplatte nicht ausbremsen will, dann setzt man den Anfang an die nächste "Spurrille"
<bekks> Das nennt man Alignment und es hat _nichts_ mit Grub zu tun.
<testdr> grub hat sich früher aber mit weniger zufrieden gegeben und zusammen mit den größeren Festplatten wird dann auch der Verlust am Anfang größer
<kamillentee> bekks schau dir mal den wikipedia artikel an, hab mich aber trotzdem zu hälfte geirrt. Das wurde so nur im alten grub genutzt.
<testdr> ist doch meine Rede - es gab eine drastische Änderung von grub zu grub2 und da konnte schon mal zu wenig Platz für das grub2 vorhanden sein
<testdr> aber wie bekks so schön zum speicher (Arbeitsspeicher) sagte, das bisschen, darauf kommt es bei den Größenordnungen (1TB, 1.5TB .. 2TB .. 3TB) auch nicht an
<kamillentee> Woher willst denn wissen dass er nicht 1 TB ram hat ;) testdr
<bekks> Weder grub noch grub2 brauche ausserhalb eines Dateisystems mehr als 448 Bytes Platz.
<testdr> so groß mach ich meinen swap nicht um virtuellen ram zu haben
<bekks> Grub2 braucht im Dateisystem einige MB mehr Platz als grub, und die hatte man idR auch früher schon zur Verfügung.
<bekks> Ihr verwechselt da Einiges mit dem Alignment bei Festplatten mit Blockgrößen von mehr als 512 Bytes.
<kamillentee> Wird langsam aber sicher zu offtopic bekks testdr
<georg_w_wien> kann mir hier jemand mit einem drucker problem in ubuntu 14.04  helfen oder bin ich dafür hier falsch?
<georg_w_wien> aja und hallo allerseits einmal :)
<u-boot> Stell deine Frage einfach und leite nicht erst kompliziert ein, ob du sie stellen kannst. (Meta-Frage?)
<georg_w_wien> mein drucker druckt den ersten job aus libre office. Dann keinen mehr. PDfs druckt er gar nicht. die lampe dass er daten erhält blinkt zwar aber es passiert nichts
<kamillentee> Kannst du das auch repeoduzieren
<kamillentee> Reproduzieren *
<testdr> kamillentee: der war schon wieder weg
<kamillentee> Ist der etwa offline
<kamillentee> Das ist doch dumm nicht mal 5 min warten
<Koech> Muß schlußmachen für heut
<Koech> melde mich nochmal morgen oder so
<_Z_> grüße! Ich hab grad ein problem ... ich hab keine Ahnung und finde keine info :P
<phillip> _Z_: was ist denn das Problem?
<_Z_> ich hab meinen Raspbi an einen Touchscreen gehängt und der touch geht nur über usb
<jokrebel> !away > heiko 
<kubine> heiko: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<bekks> Und was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<_Z_> wenn ich den usb an meinen ubuntu-rechner packe, dann geht er
<_Z_> der treiber funzt also
<_Z_> dort
<_Z_> aber am rasbpi nicht
<bekks> Dann frag doch die Raspi-Community bitte :)
<jokrebel> _Z_: Wenn es mit Ubuntu geht ist doch alles gut für diesen Kanal. 
<_Z_> naja ich hoffe jemand von kann mir sagen wie ich den treiber von ubuntu auf den raspi bringen kann
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<mrkramps> _Z_, gar nichts
<bekks> Weil das unterschiedliche Architekturen sind.
<_Z_> hm ok ... wegen dem arm oder?
<bekks> Richtig.
<_Z_> hm ok ... 
<_Z_> könnt ihr mir nen tipp geben, wo ich meine antwort finden kann?
<bekks> Das sagte ich bereits :)
<_Z_> aso ja ok überlesen
<_Z_> sry :)
<_Z_> oki thx dennoch!
<_Z_> hey, ich muss nochmal kurz was fagen ... wenn ihr in einem kernel einen treiber angemeldet habt mit "depmod -a" und dann mal einen neuen kernel installt habt und das dort nicht mehr geklappt hat, wie geht ihr vor das Problem zu lösen?
<mrkramps> _Z_, kernelmodul neu kompilieren und in den neuen kernel einfügen
<_Z_> mist
<_Z_> kernelmodul neu kompilieren ist für mich spanisch
<_Z_> ... ich kann kein spanisch^^
<_Z_> ich geb zu ich hab schonmal kernel kompilieren gespielt ... aber dann hat der mich ganz viele unbekannte sachen gefragt ... und ich hab abgebrochen
<mrkramps> du sollte nicht den kernel neu kompilieren, sondern den treiber (modul) gegen den neuen kernel
<_Z_> ^^ ok
<_Z_> wie mach ich das am dümmsten?
<_Z_> hast du eine gescheite anleitung?
<mrkramps> nicht für was immer du auf deinem pi laufen hast
<mrkramps> aber google könnte da schlauer sein als ich
<_Z_> hm den google hab ich schon gequält
<_Z_> mir sind die suchbegriffe ausgegangen :)
<_Z_> die im Pi-IRC haben leider auch keine ahnung ... mal schaun, vielleicht gibt es ein kernel-Forum
<mrkramps> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=raspberry+pi+compile+kernel+modules
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at lmgtfy.com)
<_Z_> ich danke dir! ... das mit dem googlen hat auch immer viel mit phantasie zu tun ... ich werd mal in die Richtung stöbern! (ich hatt das immer mit treiber zu sehr eingegrenzt scheinbar ... das mit dem modul ist gut ;) ) ... Danke!
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-31
<locodir-brubaker> wie hier bekommt mann keine hife
<Fuchs> ? 
<dadrc> das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht
<saschi> hallo an alle
<jokrebel> saschi: Hi, was liegt an?
<saschi> kann mir jemand einen tip geben wie ich die funktionstasten einer logitech k520 zum laufen bekomme !! unter XBMC 12.01 hat es ohne probleme funktioniert genau wie eine Air Mouse Remote, unter Kodi 14.04 fehlen einfach die funktions tasten und bei der Air mouse geht laut und leise nicht bitte helft mir
<jokrebel> saschi: Das wirst Du die Kodi-Leute fragen müssen, fürchte ich.
<saschi> die tasten funktionieren aber auch unter ubuntu nicht
<saschi> auch nicht
<stevieh> dann solltest du in dein X schauen, was das erkannt hat
<saschi> erkannt wurden eine logitech tastatur und eine air mouse remote 
<saschi> die logitech aber ohne sonstigen typ bezeichnung
<Fuchs> saschi: Du willst schauen, was   xev   dazu meint
<ShiroNeko> stevieh: noch mal wegen dem problem automatischer standby unter xubuntu 14.04 LTS. nach deaktivieren von light-locker macht er es jetzt. 
<Fuchs> aber ja, bitte frag im jeweiligen Supportkanal Deiner Distribution 
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Na prima. Schreib das doch mal als Vorschlag auch in den Bugreport.
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: mach ich, sobald ich zuhause bin. einziger nachteil ist nur, rechner ist nach dem reaktivieren nicht gesperrt. auch kein automatischer screensaver. für zuhause kann ich damit aber gut leben
<saschi> fuchs ok wen ich xev in der konsole eingebe und dann eine taste auf der FB drücke, ich sitze aber nicht am selben rechner :-(((( muß ich abtippen oder was wäre wichtig was da drinn steht damit mir geholfen werden kann
<Fuchs> saschi: wenn da schon etwas steht  (und zwar ein press und release event) dann muesste Du nur die Taste umbinden
<Fuchs> siehe dazu primaer mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xmodmap
<Fuchs> wenn da nichts kommt bei Tastendruck, dann willst Du noch acpi_listen probieren. Wenn das auch nichts liefert, dann hast Du eher Pech
<saschi> keymapNotify event, serial 73, synthetic NO, window 0x1400001, dann keys 2000000000000008 drunter nur nullen
<ShiroNeko> noch eine frage zu mtp unter ubuntu. hab ein xperia z3 welches ich gerne auch per usb nutzen möchte. leider wird es nicht erkannt wenn ich es per usb anschliesse. die mtp-tools sowie mtpfs sind installiert
<ShiroNeko> hab ich vielleicht was vergessen/übersehen?
<Fuchs> saschi: der Part mit  keycode 38 (keysym 0x61, a)  << oder aehnlich waere wichtig
<Fuchs> mit der Nummer da kannst Du den mit xmodmap auf eine der im Wiki oben genannten Tasten ummappen, dann sollte der automatisch von der Software erkannt werden  (als lauter, leiser etc.) 
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Welches Android ist da drauf.?Vielleicht musst Du bei dem USB-Zugriff noch aktivieren?
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Wenn ich das richtig eroiert habe: "Telefoneinstellungen / Experia(tm) / USB Verbindung und wähl dort unter USB Verbindungsmodus "MSC" aktivieren
<ShiroNeko> android 5.1.1 und MTP mode ist aktiv, massenspeicher greift leider nur für die SD Card
<ShiroNeko> muss aber auch auf die daten des internen speichers kommen
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Bei nem ungerooteten Gerät könnte das schon sein, dass das nicht geht. Genaueres würd ich da aber in einem Andorid-Kanal erfragen.
<saschi> fuchs state 0x0 keycode 123 (keysym 0x1008ff13, XF86AudioRaiseVolume), same_screen YES XlookupString gives 0 bytes XFilterEvent returns: dalse
<Fuchs> oh, das wird ja bereits als XF86RaiseVolume erkannt
<Fuchs> dann musst Du das nur noch Deiner Desktopumgebung beibringen, dass es da auch die Lautstaerke eine Runde erhoehen soll
<saschi> ok und wie mache ich das ???????
<Fuchs> kommt auf die Desktopumgebung drauf an, die meisten haben Einstellungen fuer Tastenkuerzel 
<jokrebel> ...und es wär immer noch eigentlich ein Thema für die Leute Deiner Distribution.
<saschi> ich glaube lxde habe ich aber geht das dann auch im kodi, 
<jokrebel> saschi: Nochmal: Frag das doch bitte alles die Kodi-Leute. Danke
<saschi> jokrebel wo ist das problem unter ubuntu geht es ja auch nicht und da sollte es im player ja auch funktionieren oder sehe ich das falsch
<jokrebel> saschi: Dann lass uns Dein Ubuntu reparieren. Aber was Kodi da macht wissen wir nicht (selbst wenn es nur unter Ubuntu das PPA ist)
<Fuchs> saschi: was das fuer eine Oberflaeche ist werden die Kodi Leute halt besser wissen
<Fuchs> von daher solltest Du wirklich die fragen
<saschi> ist das lxde ist doch ubuntu oder verstehe ich euch falsch
<jokrebel> saschi: Es gibt ein Lubuntu - das muss aber noch lange nicht identisch sein mit dem LXDE von Kodi, denke ich, ohne das genauer Recherchiert zu haben.
<saschi> also ubuntu 14.04 mit installiertem LXDE über sudo apt-get install und erst dann habe ich kodi installiert
<jokrebel> also installiertes Lubuntu 14.04? Aber dann wär da immer noch das PPA-Problem
<jokrebel> Oder wie hast Du LXDE mit apt-get installiert?
<Fuchs> saschi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/openbox#Konfiguration  
<jokrebel> saschi: BTW einen Klick weit entfernt: http://kodi.wiki/view/Kodi_related_projects_and_sites
<ddubunt> hallo, wie kann man anonym surfen
<_moep_> google ist dein freund+
<ddubunt> schon gemacht
<_moep_> und?
<jokrebel> ddubunt: Hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun
<Ordin> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man mit g++ auf dem PC ein Programm für den Raspberry Pi erstellt?
<_moep_> da gibt es viel infos und mit ubuntu hat das nix zu tun
<ddubunt> wenn es mit einer ubuntu live cd zusammenhängt?
<jokrebel> Ordin: ich kenn c+ c++ und g+ (was was völlig unterschiedliches ist) g++ hab ich noch nicht von gehört.
<_moep_> dann ziehst du dir tails und die sache ist erledigt ddubunt 
<ddubunt> statt tails
<ddubunt> kein tor
<ddubunt> wegen browser super cookies und so
<_moep_> was hat denn Tor mit super cookies zu tun
<Ordin> Entschuldigung, g++ ist der Gnome C++ Compiler. Also Sprache ist C++ und g++ ist der Compiler
<Ordin> jokrebel: 
<ddubunt> möchte so was ähnliches wie tails, aber mit ubuntu live cd, ohne tor
<_moep_> gibt es nicht, weil es dann ja nicht mehr live ist, wenn du erst dann irgendwas installieren musst
<jokrebel> Warum ist es nach alle den Jahren immer noch nicht möglich die Abfragen bezüglich der Configurations-Dateien zusammen zu fassen. Bei einem do-release.upgrade immer wieder mal an einen untätigen Rechner zu kommen weil dieser seit X-Minuten/Stunden auf eine diesbezügliche Abfrage wartet ist mehr als lästig.
<Ordin> jokrebel: Was fragt er denn ab? Mir ist nichts mehr in erinnerung.
<Robert_Zenz> Ordin, jede Konfigurations-Datei die haendisch veraendert wurde soweit ich weisz.
<Ordin> Robert_Zenz: Kann sein, dass ich nicht so weit ins System eingedrungen bin, dass ich solche änderungen gemacht habe.
<jokrebel> Ordin: In unterschiedlichen Abständen kamen schon mindestens 5 Abfragen ob man die vorhandene Config behalten wolle oder die neue installieren. Aber das 12.04 von dem ich aus Hochzog war soweit ich weis weitgehendst frisch installiert und unverändert.
<jokrebel> und schon wieder eine Abfrage die vielleicht schon seit ner halben Stunde da steht. Wählt man aus und wartet ein bisschen kommt natürlich erst mal keine weiter Abfrage ;-/
<jokrebel> inzwischen gefühlt die 10te Abfrage die das release-upgrade nun schon Stunden dauern lässt :-(
<jokrebel> Blöd halt, dass der Rechner nicht hier auf dieser Etage sondern weiter weg steht. Da kann man nicht ständig kontrollieren ob vielleicht grad wieder eine Bestätigung nötig ist.
<Lothenon> jokrebel: hast du kein ssh?
<jokrebel> Lothenon: Das war so frisch, dass das sicher noch nicht installiert war. Und während dem release-upgrade lässt sich das wohl kaum nebenher nachinstallieren.
<Lothenon> eins der ersten dinge, die ich installiere: ssh
<jokrebel> ja - mach ich meist auch. Nur da das gar nicht mein Rechner ist wollt ich einfach nur das Release-Upgrade machen. Kann ja keiner damit rechnen, dass das so viele Abfragen macht.
<jokrebel> und schon wieder wartete der Rechner bereits 2 Mal auf eine Eingabe. Lothenon - angenommen da wär ssh bereits installiert brächte mir das aber auch nicht viel wenn das release-upgrade mittels der GUI der Aktuallisieungsverwaltung am laufen ist, stimmts?
<Lothenon> jain, kommt drauf an, ob du dir den bildinhalt darüber anzeigen lässt, ssh ist halt vorwiegend dafür gedacht, auf der konsole zu arbeiten. insofern hättest du das release-upgrade am besten über die konsole angestoßen
<jokrebel> Eben - und da dann bevorzugt in screen oder tmux. Hab ich aber halt nicht...
<jokrebel> Ich glaubte ja schon nicht mehr daran. Nun fängt er endlich mit dem "aufräumen" an. ...ooO( vielleicht sollte ich Kilometergeld verlangen )
<neet_> hello,may i ask some question about ubuntu studio?
<jokrebel> neet_: Wenn dann auf deutsch. Oder halt in #ubuntu
<neet_> jokrebel_: oh...i got the wrong place,right?
<Lothenon> yeah, this is the german ubuntu channel
<neet_> i got it! i'm so sorry
<jokrebel> no problem and good luck at #ubuntu
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-01
<Gervas> hi, ich würd gern ne samba verwaltung über ubuntu machen mit nem windows ad, wie mache ich das am besten, mit winbind bin ich schon gescheitert...
<Gervas> und swat soll ja tot sein
<jokrebel> SWATing gibts angeblich immer mehr </offtopic> *duck*
<Gervas> brauche ne lösung :D
<Gervas> nachdem ich gute 12 stunden für winbind verschwendet habe, ist es irgendwie nicht cool den gleichen spaß nochmal gegen die wand zu fahren
<Gervas> an sich lief windbind ja mit domänenbenutzern aber die freigeben hat niemand gesehen
<gisela> Moin, ich habe WLan Verbindungs abbrüche. In welcher /var/log/ finde ich denn relevante Informationen über die Gründe dafür?
<Gervas> lol
<Gervas> ich hab es geschafft
<Gervas> der abreitsaufwand war 15min
<Gervas> nennt mich den linuxgott :D
<jokrebel> gisela: Welches Ubuntu (lsb_release -a) welche WLAN-Karte (lsusb oder lspci)
<SpeeFak> kann mir jmd sagen worn es liegt das debian wegen fehler netzwekrten 1:30 min beim booten wartet ?
<SpeeFak> is debian 8 minimalinstallation in eine virtualbox 4.3 VM
<k1l> SpeeFak: #debian kann es sicher :)
<jokrebel> SpeeFak: Und das hat was mit ubuntu zu tun? Nur weil es in debian keine Antwort gab?
<gisela> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<SpeeFak> jepp und das problem hatte ich bei ubuntu ach schon
<SpeeFak> ne lösung wär toll 
<gisela> Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<k1l> SpeeFak: wenn es auf ubuntu nochmal auftritt kannste hier wieder fragen
<SpeeFak> pfffft
<David1977> ihr seid aber auch gemein ;)
<gisela> @jokrebel: ist ein Samsung Laptop
<jokrebel> David1977: Lösung wer toll - mir doch egal wo ich hier bin und ob das Euer OS betrifft.
<David1977> jokrebel: schon klar...ist ja auch richtig so ;)
<gisela> @jokrebel Ich habe die Zeiten an dem das Wlan sich verabschiedet hat notiert. Ich finde in der /var/log/syslog nichts zu den notierten Zeiten
<David1977> gisela: ist das Signal vielleicht grundlegend schwach?
<gisela> Ne, eigentlich gar nicht. Es funzt ja auch 99,9 %ig. Aber ab und an habe ich halt Abbrüche
<jokrebel> ..die an anderen Geräten nicht auftreten? gisela 
<jokrebel> zeitgleich
<gisela> Nein, Ich habe noch ein Win7 drunter und da klappt es ohne Probleme. Ich habe wirklich schon alles ausprobiert und jetzt wollte ich nur wissen ob es eine spezielle /var/log/ für WLan Abbrüche gibt
<David1977> vielleicht kannst du mal schauen, was dmesg sagt, wenn du einen abbruch hast...
<jokrebel> gisela: Was gerne mal sporadisch merkwürdige Probleme dieser Art verursacht wären. A) Mixed Mode - also im Router eingestelltes WPA/WPA2 B) hohe Sendekanäle im Router (auch per Automatik) C) Spezialzeichen in WLAN-namen und Passwort und D) das/die eingestellten Protokoll/e 802.xxxx
<gisela> Kannst du da bitte mal drüber schauen? http://pastebin.com/WArYWWjJ
<David1977> hast du denn zur Zeit einen Abbruch?
<David1977> wenn nicht, dann wird dmesg wohl auch bestimmt keinen Fehler ausgeben
<gisela> Nein
<David1977> deswegen sagte ich ja "wenn du einen Abbruch hast"
<David1977> und ich würde es vielleicht auch greppen... dmesg | grep wlan
<David1977> Dann ist das vielleicht übersichtlicher
<jokrebel> .... wlan0: link is not ready
<David1977> ipv6?
<gisela> Das hab ich auch gesehen. Aber Wlan funzt im Moment stabil und ipv6 ist ausgeschaltet
<jokrebel> David1977: Hast Du Dir denn den Paste überhaupt angesehn?
<David1977> ja, ich schaue gerade drauf
<David1977> [   35.196943] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<David1977> aber gut...kann gut sein, dass ich da zu wenig Ahnung von habe ;)
<David1977> halte mich da jetzt besser mal geschlossen
<gisela> also, da das problem jetzt schon mehrere Wochen da ist, habe ich jetzt einen USB-Wlan Adapter gekauft. Ich fahre die Mühle jetzt runter und deaktiviere im Bios das interne Wlan Modul und aktiviere das USB-Teil. Dann melde ich mich nochmal bei euch.
<David1977> wenn ich mir aber das mal anschaue:
<David1977> [   37.106679] wlan0: deauthenticating from 02:21:29:b0:b9:24 by local choice (reason=2)
<David1977> "reason 2"
<David1977> und dann einen Blick hier drauf werfe: http://www.aboutcher.co.uk/2012/07/linux-wifi-deauthenticated-reason-codes/
<gisela> bin noch da. was ist reason 2?
<David1977> Previous authentication no longer valid
<David1977> aus welchen Gründen auch immer
<gisela> Ich habe aber keine MAC Authentifierung eingeschaltet. Da bin ich mir 100% sicher.
<David1977> wie gesagt...zu wenig Ahnung von diesen Logs....da weiß jokrebel bestimmt mehr
<gisela> ich gehe mal raus und installiere den neuen Adapter. Dann komm ich nochmal
<LupusE> hi
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kurze frage zu php. wie kann ich die installation von php 5.3 von dotdeb erzwingen?
<ShiroNeko> bitte keine diskussion, ich brauche php5.3
<ppq> paketname gleich und daher wird die aktuellere genommen? → "apt pinning" mal recherchieren
<jokrebel> ...ooO( erzwingen klingt nicht nach dem was man haben will - aber nur ein Gedanke - keine Diskussion )
<ppq> jokrebel, das ist genau der anwendungszweck für pinning, völlig legitim
<jokrebel> ppq: Kann einem das da nicht dann jederzeit auf die Füße fallen? Hörte ich jedenfalls mal so.
<ppq> klar, aber das macht ja nichts wenn man weiß was man tut
<jokrebel> ja ... wenn man weiß was man tut. Dieser Hinweis fehlte da aber IMHO
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-02
<rpower> Guten morgen Problem Ordner Dauerhaft ändern für screenshot Drucktaste
<rpower> 14.04 unity OS 
<rpower> beim ändern auf andere wird nur einmal akzeptiert dann ist wieder Bilder als ordner
<stevieh> k.a. aber wenn du an besserer Screenshot verwaltung interessiert bist, schau dir vielleicht mal Shutter an
<rpower> danke shutter ist cool
<rpower> was ist der dconf-editor
<stevieh> sowas fieses wie regedit, nur unter Linux ;-)
<rpower> ah 
<rpower> da ist unter autosave directory für gnome-screenshot nichts angegeben 
<rpower> ok mit autosave und vollem pfad gehts nun 
<rpower> Danke 
<stevieh> hier werden sie geholfen
<Anticom> morgen zusammen. wahrscheinlich eine totale noob-frage, aber ich verstehe die netzwerk-config in /etc/network/interfaces nicht ganz. möchte gerne dem eth1 sagen, in welches netz ich möchte. Brauche also eigentlich nur 'address' und 'netmask' zu setzen, oder? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12251459/
<Anticom> ist die config so korrekt?
<stevieh> wenn du kein default gw hast ja, sonst solltest du das auch noch eingragen.
<stevieh> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Anticom> stevieh: in dem netz hängt nur ne ethernet kamera mit der ich kommunizieren können muss
<stevieh> dann reicht das.
<Anticom> ok super danke
<Approach> Habe mit apache ein webdav freigabe erstellt. Und unter ubuntu eingebunden. Aber es ist total langsam. Nun frage ich mich wieso? Ist der Server schuld? Client?
<Approach> Hat jemand eine idee?
<dadrc> webdav ;)
<Approach> Wenn ich textfile von 100KB öffne dauert dies schon 1Sek.
<Approach> Würde https://www.seafile.com/en/home/ mir helfen
<dadrc> Seafile und OwnCloud sind halt so Dropbox-Lösungen
<dadrc> Ist schneller, weil das lokal ordentlich caching betriebt
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte das Repository des Vivaldi Browsers (Snapshot) bei meinen Paketquellen hinzufügen. Über Google hab ich das hier gefunden http://repo.vivaldi.com/archive/deb/pool/main/ Wie füge ich das nun hinzu?
<jokrebel> Lembert: Nachdem das anscheinend ein .deb Paket ist kannst Du es einfach installieren. Allerdings wird das dann nicht automatisch mit Updates versorgt soweit ich weiß.
<k1l_> Lembert: wie immer lohnt ein blick ins ubuntuusers wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vivaldi
<k1l_> welche quelle da nun genau builds für ubuntu bereit stellt musst du am besten bei vivaldi nachgucken
<k1l_> Lembert: und das ist die aussage bisher von ihnen:https://vivaldi.net/en-US/forum/vivaldi-browser/774-linux-ubuntu-repository
<Anticom> wo finde ich im deutschen ubuntu die "startup application preferences" ?
<stevieh> startprogramme?
<_thelion_> Hallo und einen schönen Tag ...
<_thelion_> Ich hab ein recht großes Problem.
<Anticom> stevieh: danke :D
<_thelion_> Ich habe gestern den Nividia-Treiber auf die empfohlene Version gebracht
<_thelion_> und seither lässt sich der Laptop nimmer starten
<_thelion_> ich hab auch versucht, Kubuntu neu über DVD zu installieren - nicht einmal das fubktioniert...
<_thelion_> (ich melde mich hier, da auf kubuntu-de nix los ist)
<_thelion_> sorry - tippfehler: nvidia-treiber ... ;-)
<Anticom> _thelion_: mal in's blaue geraten: musst wahrscheinlich von nem live-medium booten und dann ein downgrade auf die alte version probieren
<_thelion_> Anticom: na gut, dann probiere ich das einmal... melde mich später ob's geholfen hat ... Danke schon einmal
<Anticom> _thelion_: also von nem live-medium (CD, USB-Stick) solltest du booten können, da ja dann soweit ich weiß lediglich die treiber genommen werden, die auf dem medium vorhanden sind oder fix aus dem netz gezogen werden
<Anticom> bin aber auch kein experte
<Anticom> aber das wäre das erste, was ich probieren würde
<stevieh> _thelion_: läst er sich nicht mehr starten oder erscheint kein grafischer login?
<_thelion_> naja, es erscheint das kubuntu-Logo, ... und das wars ...
<k1l_> welches kubuntu ist es denn genau? welche karte? welcher treiber(und woher)?
<_thelion_> Kubuntu 15.04, Grafikkarte Nvidia 630M (1GB), Treiber nvidia 346, installiert über - es gibt in den Systemeinstallungen die Treiber-Infos, darüber habe ich den neuen Treiber installiert
<_thelion_> Mittlerweile habe ich Manjaro KDE installiert - aber beim Neu-Start habe ich das gleiche Problem "in grün" - es kommt das manjaro-Logo - und nix weiter ...
<k1l_> wenn du jetzt manjoran nutzt dann frag am besten mal die jugs
<_thelion_> okay...
<_thelion_> Danke einmal für eure Hilfe... hoffentlich kann ich euch bald Besseres berichten ...
<kcalB> Hallo Leutz, ich hab seit ich ubuntu neu installiert habe ständig Probleme beim Systemstart (häng sich ständig auf) nach etlichen versuchen klappt auch wieder alles. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen . Hier Logdatei syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12253308/
<ring0> hast du mal memtest durchlaufen lassen?
<kcalB> ring0, nein hab ich noch nicht, wieso , denkst du das was am speicher ist ? O.o
<ring0> guck mal in zeile 111 bis 246. irgendwas hat er da mit dem ram
<ring0> memtest kannst du ja direkt aus grub starten
<ring0> man könnte natürlich auch mal gucken, wie bzw. ob man man das in zeile 248 erwähnte fixen kann: "please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size"
<kcalB> hmm... kann das sein dass es was mit meiner intel grafik zutun hat ? ich stell mal um und mach mal memtest. Gleich wieder da ring0 :)
<ubuntu613> Hallo zusammen
<ubuntu613> kennt sich jemand mit der installation von ubuntu auf einem windows 10 rechner aus?
<jokrebel> ubuntu613: Frag einfach los. Metafragen sind nicht zielführend. Wenn jemand helfen kann tut er das.
<ubuntu613> Ich habe erfolgreich Ubuntu auf seperaten patitionen installiert auf einem laptop welcher bisher Windows 10 beherbergte
<ubuntu613> jetzt hab ich das problem das beim starten zwar einauswahlfenster kommt indem ich das zu startende system wählen kann
<ubuntu613> jedoch steht da nur windows 10 
<ubuntu613> kein ubuntu weit und breit wie komm ich da jetzt ran :(
<kcalB> ring0, bin wieder da :D , ich glaub problem war der 3.19er kernel hab  mal den 3.13er installiert und jetzt hab ich keine probleme mehr (mal sehn wie lange)
<ring0> kcalB, hey :) das wäre natürlich eine einfache lösung
<ring0> hast mal im log geschaut, ob da ähnliche meldungen beim start kommen?
<kcalB> ring0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12253973/
<kcalB> ich glaub die meldungen sind immer noch da :(
<ring0> kcalB, ja, sind sie. aber scheinen ja kein problem darzustellen, wenn jetzt mit dem älteren 3.13er kernel alles läuft
<kcalB> ring0, aber einfach so ignorieren ? O.o
<ring0> hast mal gesucht nach: "please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size"?
<kcalB> jain , ich weiß ja nicht mal was das ist !
<ring0> kcalB, hier: https://askubuntu.com/questions/244473/how-and-why-should-i-specify-mtrr-gran-size-mtrr-chunk-size
<ring0> erklärung und lösung :)
<kcalB> ich versteh nur bahnhof
<kcalB> kann das ein, das ich windows runtergeschmissen hab und linux alleine aufgesetzt habe ?
<kcalB> ring0, könntest du mir evtl. bei der sache helfen ?
<ring0> sorry, ich falle heute aus. aber bestimmt kann das auch jemand anderes hier
<kcalB> danke dir erstmal ring0 , wieder ein wenig weitergekommen :)
<ring0> gern. vielleicht hilft der verlinkte artikel dir mehr? http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<kcalB> genau da liegt mein problem :D
<kcalB> ich versteh's nicht wie und wo ich was machen muss
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-03
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Habe ein Problem mit dpkg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12261417/
<mgolisch> installier die abhaengigkeiten?
<Anticom> mgolisch: ?
<Anticom> mgolisch: perl | perl5 | perl5-base <<< die pipes bedeuten doch "ODER", richtig? und perl ist bei mir installiert und damit sollten alle abhängigkeiten erfüllt sein oder nicht?
<mgolisch> sicher?
<mgolisch> dpkg -l|grep perl
<dadrc> 32/64?
<dadrc> cris-dist (was auch immer das ist), scheint 32-Bit-Perl zu wollen
<Anticom> dadrc:  son uralter crosscompiler
<Anticom> x86_64, aber das paket (zumindest precompiled) gibt's anscheinend nur als i386 :/
<Anticom> also muss ich's wohl selber bauen (?)
<dadrc> dann installier dir halt 32-bit-perl
<Anticom> dadrc: <noob> und wie? </noob>
<dadrc> sudo apt-get install perl:i386
<Anticom> dadrc: ersetzt das dann das 64bit perl oder hab ich dann beide?
<dadrc> Entweder du hast beide oder es geht nicht
<Anticom> okay
<Anticom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12261461/
<dadrc> hmjo, schade. dann keine 2 perl-versionen gleichzeit
<dadrc> ig
<Anticom> dadrc: irgendeinen ratschlag, was ich jetzt tun soll?
<dadrc> Könntest versuchen, das Paket so zu manipulieren, dass es auch perl:amd64 akzeptiert
<Anticom> dadrc: wo sind diese info's in der .deb abgelegt?
<mgolisch> debian/control
<dadrc> ↑
<Anticom> also muss ich Architecture ändern? Kann da nix fürchterlich in die Hose gehen dann?
<dadrc> Ich würd einfach versuchen, als Dependency |perl:amd64 einzutragen
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob das geht, aber könnte
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich stehe ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch. Ich habe hier im Netzwerk ein Lubuntu, auf das ich mich gerne remote grafisch einloggen würde. Soll heißen das Lubuntu fährt hoch und steht im Login-Screen. Jetzt möchte ich mich von einem anderen Ubuntu aus dort einloggen und etwas starten. Wie geht's?
<dadrc> musst du vorbereiten
<dadrc> VNC-Server einrichten, zB
<dadrc> Wenn du nur einzelne Programme willst, eventuell ssh -Y
<koegs> x11vnc würde ich auch empfehlen
<NTQ> dadrc und koegs: Klingt beides gut. Das teste ich dann mal.
<NTQ> Hintergrund ist, dass ich darauf den owncloud-clienten starten möchte und der da weiter laufen soll.
<NTQ> Den Kommandozeilenclienten kann man vergessen.
<koegs> http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem mit Firefox unter Ubuntu. In #Firefox und #Ubuntu konnte mir bisher niemand helfen, vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand Rat...
<Mrokii> Seit ein paar Minuten stürzen sowohl Firefox als auch Thunderbird ab, direkt nachdem ich versucht habe, sie zu starten (Ubuntu 15.04). Bei Firefox bekomme ich ganz kurz ein Fenster, das mich über den Crash benachrichtigt, aber das verschwindet gleich wieder und dann erscheint ein Fenster des Crash Reporter das mir folgendes ausgibt: "Firefox had a problem and crashed. Unfortunately, the crash reporter is
<Mrokii> unable to submit a crash report. Details: Couldn't move crash dump."
<Mrokii> Die Festplatte ist definitiv nicht voll und es nützt auch nichts, neue ".mozilla" oder ".thunderbird"-Ordner anzulegen. :-(
<sillyslux> Mrokii du könntest versuchen den firefox mit einem neuen userprofil zu starten
<Mrokii> sillyslux: Ich habe schon den Safe-mode probiert, das half aber nicht. Außerdem müsste das Neuanlegen des ".mozilla"-Ordners den gleichen Effekt haben, oder?
<sillyslux> über die konsole mit --ProfileManager
<sillyslux> hm denk schon
<sillyslux> und spuckt das dann auf der konsole was aus?
<Mrokii> Es kommt nur "(process:7735): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed". Das soll aber angeblich normal sein.
<sillyslux> urks
<Mrokii> Seltsam ist halt, dass auch .Thunderbird spinnt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es irgend einen Ordner gibt den beide Programme nutzen. Die Benutzerprofile sind ja in unterschiedlichen Ordnern.
<sillyslux> erstmal abmelden anmelden vielleicht?
<Mrokii> sillyslux: Habe gerade versucht, ein neues Profil anzulegen. Selbes Ergebnis.
<Mrokii> sillyslux: Ich hatte schon neu gestartet. Tatsächlich trat das Problem erst nach dem Neustart auf, glaube ich. Ich könnte es aber noch mal probieren.
<sillyslux> also vor dem neustart gab es das problem nicht?!
<Mrokii> Ich glaube nicht, nein.
<sillyslux> ja das ist doof, kein plan, vielleicht sys.log/kern.log/messages mal beobachten während es crasht?
<sillyslux> hast du vor dem neustart die softwareaktualisierung laufen lassen? vielleicht gab es ja ein problem beim update?
<sillyslux> /var/log/apt/term.log oder so...
<Mrokii> Ja, hab ich. Da wurde auch was aktualisiert.
<sillyslux> mhh dann hilft vielleicht dpkg-reconfigure firefox?
<sillyslux> oder apt-get install
<sillyslux> ohne was
<Mrokii> Hat leider beides nichts gebracht.
<sillyslux> mähh
<sillyslux> hmm
<sillyslux> /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/Crash Reports/ gibts da was?
<Mrokii> sillyslux: Kaum. Das einzige was da bei den Crashes angelegt wird ist eine Datei namens "LastCrash" mit einer ominösen Nummer drin.
<sillyslux> das ist doch schon mal waas
<sillyslux> welche nummer ist es denn?
<Mrokii> Moment...
<Mrokii> 1441291416
<sillyslux> naja das ist nur der timecode (sekunden seit 1.1.1970)
<sillyslux> Each submitted crash report is identified as a text file, located in the "Crash Reports" folder within the "submitted" subfolder
<sillyslux> das stürzt wohl zu früh ab
<Mrokii> Moment... vielleicht hab ich doch was gefunden. Da ist was im "Pending"-Ordner...
<sillyslux> ahh
<sillyslux> ich hab inzwischen diesen link gefunden
<sillyslux> Run Firefox in a Debugger https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Crashes
<sillyslux> irgendwann machts halt keinen spaß mehr ;)
<Mrokii> Ich werde das mal ausprobieren. Im Moment probiere ich grade noch was anderes.
<k1l> starte firefox mal aus einem terminal heraus und gucke was er da sagt
<sillyslux> was ist denn im pending ordner?
<sillyslux> lange nummer?
<Mrokii> Da ist ein binary-File, wahrscheinlich der Crash-Report.
<Mrokii> Aber damit kann ich selbst ja nichts anfangen.
<sillyslux> und wie ist der dateiname?
<Mrokii> 1b24fa1f-f290-ee1e-09f16761-25f519d1.dmp
<Mrokii> 1b24fa1f-f290-ee1e-09f16761-25f519d1.extra -> Da steht nur was zu meiner Konfiguration.
<Mrokii> Falls das Problem irgend eine Systembibliothek ist müsste ich wohl mal schauen, was da in der letzten Zeit erneuert wurde. Ich hab mein System seit ein paar Tagen nicht neu gestartet, keine Ahnung ob ich das Problem deshalb bisher nicht hatte.
<sillyslux> https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/1b24fa1f-f290-ee1e-09f16761-25f519d1 Invalid crash ID - pending ist wohl nicht submitted :(
<Mrokii> Ja, denke ich mir.
<sillyslux> versuch doch nochmal upzudaten
<sillyslux> vielleicht war ja was und ist inzwischen gefixed
<Mrokii> Hab ich schon. Gibt keine neuere Version.
<sillyslux> mähh
<Mrokii> Und die alte funktioniert auch nicht mehr (hatte einen Downgrade versucht).
<Mrokii> Ich hab grade mal die Crash-IDs bei Mozilla eingegeben. Eine davon hat was mit libfreshplayer zu tun...
<Mrokii> *libfreshwrapper
<Mrokii> Vielleicht sollte ich das Ding mal deinstallieren.
 * sillyslux ist ratlos
<Mrokii> Ich auch.
<k1l> Mrokii: was kommt denn als meldungen wenn du firefox in einem terminal startest?
<Mrokii> k1l: Nur "(process:21311): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed". Das bringt gar nichts, denke ich.
<k1l> hat die .xsession-errors mehr?
<Mrokii> Nichts was auf Firefox hinweisen würde. Nur so was wie: upstart: upstart-event-bridge main process (2186) terminated with status 1
<k1l> Mrokii: bitte mal alles in nen nopaste. vlt ist da was dabei was du als unwichtig erachtest
<k1l> kommt nach dem "failed" beim firefox noch was?
<Mrokii> k1l: http://pastebin.com/10XRrXi9
<Mrokii> Nein, kommt sonst nichts mehr.
<sillyslux> brb
<k1l> Mrokii: mahc mal ein "ls -al | grep root" in deinem home. wenn es mehr als . und .. ausgibt bitte mal in einen nopaste
<Mrokii> http://pastebin.com/EYRcbFZf
<k1l> ok, denke nicht, dass er da drauf zugreifen wollen wird. also sollte das kein problem sein
<k1l> den firefox order hattest du schon mal verschoben und dann geguckt? ansonsten mach mal ein mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox_old
<Mrokii> Hab ich schon probiert, ja.
<k1l> mach mla bitte ein "ls -al ~/.gnome2/
<Mrokii> Moment... o.O
<Mrokii> Oh wow... ich glaube es hatte tatsächlich was mit Libfreshwrapper zu tun. Ich hab das Ding deinstalliert und nun startet FireFox anscheinend wieder...
<Mrokii> Ja, Firefox startet wieder. Das scheint es gewesen zu sein.
<Mrokii> Also das "Freshplayerplugin".
<k1l> ok
<Mrokii> k1l: Kann ich halt (vermutlich) keine Flash-Sachen mehr anschauen, ist aber nicht so wichtig.
<Mrokii> Vielen Dank jedenfalls für eure Hilfen.
<sillyslux> oh wow
<Mrokii> Könnte sein, dass das in den letzten Tagen mal in einer neuen Version verfügbar war und ich es mangels Neustart nicht gemerkt hatte.
<sillyslux> ja ist das dann jetzt kaputt oder nicht?
<sillyslux> is doch doof wenn der browser nicht mehr anspringt
<Mrokii> sillyslux: Der Browser funktioniert wieder. Allerdings halt ohne das Freshplayerplugin.
<k1l> Mrokii: ich kann unter ubuntu alles gucken ohne dieses freshplugin
<k1l> entweder pepperflash nutzen oder das flashplugin-installer 
<Mrokii> k1l: War es nicht so, dass der Flashplugin-installer veraltet war und dafür keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr erschienen?
<Hootch> abend, ich wollte mich an das Thema "Eigener Mailserver" wagen. Die meisten verwenden Postfix und ich weiss, dass man viel falsch machen kann. Lohnt es zu fragen, worauf ich achten sollte oder nur der Verweis auf ubuntuusers?
<_moep_> also mit dem lesen eines "howto" wirst du es nicht schaffen
<_moep_> zumal ja idR mehrere wege ans ziel führen
<_moep_> für generellen imap talk kannst du das hier im netzwerk verwenden (dann allerdings auf englisch)
<Anf_> Guten Tag, hätte mal wieder eine kleine frage. Wollte mal gerne wissen. Kann man auf der Ubuntu Hompage irgendwo mal nachschauen, wie es mit Ubuntu und Apple Noteboos aussieht. Wie ist da die Funktionalität, laüft es genau so ab wie mit anderen Herstellern, oder muss man bei Apple und Ubuntu auf manchen Sachen besonders achten?
<Hootch> Zur Übung wollte ich einen virtuellen Server installieren. Soweit mir bekannt könnte ich diesen als mail relay (stimmt der begriff?) zum Abfragen von öffentlichen Mailkonten nutzen
<Rochvellon> Anf_: schau dir die HCL an, aber meines wissens nach laufen angebissene-Apfel-Notebooks recht ordentlich micht linux
<Rochvellon> *mit
<Anf_> abgebissene Äpfel :) 
<bekks> Anf_: Was ist denn die eigentliche Frage? :)
<Anf_> Ob ich Ubuntu auf einem Macbook genau so gut installieren kann, wie Ubuntu auf normalen Hersteller Notebooks, oder ob ich bei Apple Notebook auf was achten soll?
<Hootch> Anf_: Livesystem booten und testen. Das Touchpad läuft direkt, weil die Steuerung eingebaut ist. Gesten gehen weniger. Sound, Kamera und Funktionstasten sind abhängig von der Linuxversion und deinem Mac
<bekks> Anf_: Ubuntu ist Ubuntu.
<Hootch> Anf_: Ich hab ein Mac13 - 2013. So richtig flüssig und problemlos läuft das leider nicht
<bekks> Anf_: Und Apple verwendet UEFI.
<bekks> Hootch: Was genau läuft §nicht flüssig und problemlos"?
<Anf_> Aber UEFI benutzen jetzt ja fast alle Hersteller, ich brauch halt einen Neuen 13 Zoll Notebook, und bei allen gibt es irgendwie immer Probleme um Ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen.
<koegs> da nimmt man halt ein Dell XPS13 und fertig
<Hootch> funktionstasten und sound z.B. dort musste ich viel nachlesen. Ohne Gesten macht mir die Bedienung keinen Spass - aber das muss man selbst wissen
<bekks> Anf_: Was für Probleme?
<Anf_> Die hier gerade erwähnt werden :)
<bekks> Hootch: Mir ist de facto keine Hardware bekannt, auf der ALLES ootb funktioniert.
<Hootch> Anf: Ein Apple läuft super mit MacOS. Mit Ubuntu musst Du Kompromisse eingehen. Mir hat es nicht gefallen
<Anf_> Dell XPS13 bietet nur einen XPS13 an mit den selben Prozessoren usw. man kann sich keinen XPS13 auswählen, den man gerne möchte. zB mit einer besseren SSD oder einem besseren CPU
<Hootch> bekks: Mein USB Ding! Da klappte bislang immer alles :)
<bekks> s/Kompromisse eingehen/Zeit investieren um Herausforderungen zu begegnen/
<koegs> jetzt fängt das wieder an... kannst du bei Apple erst recht nicht
<bekks> Hootch: Du hast Ubuntuz auf einem USB Ding?
<Hootch> bekks: nein
<koegs> es gibt gefühlt 100 Varianten vom xps13, einen Kompromiss kann man ja wohl eingehen
<Rochvellon> Anf_: dell hat die konfigurierbarkeit massig eingeschränkt, kannst ka mal bei schenker ( mysn.de ) vorbei schauen, die haben recht ordentlich konfigurierbare schlepptops und sollen wohl auch ordentlich mit linux laufen
<Hootch> bekks: hatte es auf dem mac mit parallels
<bekks> Hootch: Also hattest du es nicht auf dem Mac, sondern in einer VM.
<Anf_> Aber wieso ist es den bei Appel so Problematisch Ubuntu zu installieren, also das machen Sachen z.B nicht klappen. Die Hardware ist doch eigendlich gleich, Appel hat auch Intel die SSD's sind die normalen SSD's usw. Oder macht Ubuntu einfach nicht so viele Treiber für Appel, oder wie kann man es verstehen. Wieso läuft Ubuntu auf Appel nicht so Gut?
<bekks> Anf_: Woher stammt das Gerücht, dass es schwierig wäre, Ubuntu auf einem Mac zu installieren?
<bekks> CD rein, und los.
<koegs> jede Menge zu lesen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Anf_> Ja, aber hier werden Unterstützungs Probleme genannt, wo her kommen die den
<Hootch> bekks: als dual boot. das geht auch
<bekks> Anf_: Aus der selben Ecke wie Unterstützungsprobleme auf anderer Hardware.
<Anf_> Also ist nicht Appel direkt mit Ihrer Hardware schuld, sondern die aktuelle Hardwere, die jetzt von jedem Hersteller benutzt wird.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass Apple seine Macbooks gar nicht selbst baut - ja.
<oktay> foxcon oder
<Rochvellon> Anf_: es reicht doch schon, dass der hersteller bspw. nur für windows einen CS-treiber anbietet und sonst keine dokumentationen bereit hält, so dass jemand für linux einen treiber schreiben kann. dann bleibt nur noch das reverse-engeenering des treibers um daraus informationen zu gewinnen, wie ein gerät angesprochen wird, was ziemlich aufwendig ist. oder der linux-treiber von denen ist einfach nur schlecht, etc. gibt soviele 
<Rochvellon> möglichkeiten
<Anf_> Also nur lauter Probleme, und die Treiber kommen viel später raus, oder man muss einen alten Appel nutzen
<bekks> Apple, Nicht Appel.
<bekks> Und bei nicht aktuellen Apple-Geräten hast du das Problem, dass dafür wie bei jeder anderen älteren Hardware kaum jemand einen Treiber schreiben will.
<Rochvellon> sofern es nicht schon geschehen ist
<bekks> Und das ist nicht mal ein Apple-spezifisches Problem. Auch wenn man das nicht so gerne hört :)
<Anf_> Klar, verstehe. Das Problem ist halt nur, das ich den Dell XPS13 der ja eigendlich Top ist für Ubuntu :) nehmen würde, alles ist super, Display CPU Grafik, aber was hat Dell nur dabei gedacht, die 8GB RAm auf das Board zu verlöten, und keine Version mit 16GB Ram anzubieten.
<bekks> Marketing.
<bekks> Willst du mehr, kaufst du ein anderes Modell und zahlst mehr.
<Rochvellon> wobei das xps13 nicht gerade billig ist
<bekks> Lügen können die bei Dell wie gedruckt. "Randloses Display" beim XPS13. Ich seh da einen Rand: http://www.dell.com/de/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd
<bekks> Für den Preis bekommst du ein MBPr mit 16GB :)
<Anf_> Ja, aber Dell bietet kein anderes Modell mit mehr Ram. Das ist ja das große Problem. Und alle anderen Hersteller machen jetzt hauptsächlich diese Ultrabooks weiter, da findet man sehr schwer, noch die normalen Notebooks mut ordentlicher CPU Graka usw.
<bekks> Da findet man Apple. Ich hatte genau die selbe Problematik vor einem Jahr.
<Anf_> Bekks, und für was hast Du dich dan entschieden?
<Rochvellon> Anf_: er hat in den sauren apfel gebissen
<bekks> Für ein MBPr 13" mit 16GB und 512GB SSD.
<bekks> Rochvellon: Das ist ein süßes Früchtchen. :)
<Anf_> Eigendlich auch ein Top Gerät, Apple bietet sehr viele Modelle und auch viele Kombis von den Geräten, was einfach super ist, aber wen mache hier schreiben, das die Treiber für Apple lange oder garnicht geschrieben werden, dan ist natürlich auch doof.
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich den loginscreen auch ändern? und ist auch dual monitor support möglich?
<bekks> Anf_: Die bieten wenig Modelle und nur eine kleine Auswahl an Varianten.
<Hootch> hat ubuntu einen download manager wie FDM?
<koegs> aufm MacBook nimmt man ja auch MacOs und für den linuxkram ne VM, man hat ja 16GB RAM
<bekks> wget
<bekks> koegs: ack
<Hootch> bekks: mit klicki bunti und so :P
<bekks> xterm mit wget.
<Hootch> bekks: aehemm... blödmann :D
<bekks> So einen Müll wie einen Downloadmanager braucht man nicht unter Nicht-Windows :)
<Anf_> Bekks, aber immer noch besser, als Dell, der nur ein XPS13 Modell bietet :)
<bekks> Anf_: Apple bietet auch nur ein MBPr 13".
<Anf_> Bekks, Ja. Aber in verschiedenen Versionen mit verschiedenen RAM, CPU, HDD, SSD. Und man kann bei Apple noch einen älteren Apple Notebook von 2013 oder 2014 noch Online Neu kaufen. von Dell gibt es nur eine Konfiguration mit i5 und i7 und man kann die alten Dells XPS13 von 2013 oder 2014 garnicht mehr Neu kaufen :)
<bekks> Anf_: Zeig mir mal den Apple Link wo Apple noch ältere Modelle verkauft.
<bekks> Anf_: MAch Dir keine Mühe, du wirst ihn nicht finden, denn Apple verkauftnur aktuelle Modelle.
<Anf_> Apple Ja, aber Online findet man noch sehr viele ältere Apple Notebooks, aber halt nicht von Dell. Von Dell gibt es nur noch die aktuellen, egal ob bei Dell oder auch Online
<bekks> Anf_: Mir ist kein offizieller Apple-Distrubutor bekannt, bei dem du "viele ältere Modelle" bekommst.
<bekks> Dell distribuiert selbst, und hat keine Zwischenhändler.
<Anf_> In google finde ich sehr viele Apple Macbooks von 2013 2014 ohne Retina usw. aber ich hab noch Nie bei Dell oder sogar in google ein Dell auch nur 1 Jahr älter das Modell gesehen
<bekks> "offizielle Distributoren".
<bekks> Bei Ebay finde ich auch alles Mögliche. Hat aber trotzdem nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, und daher verlagern wir das jetzt nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<Anf_> Was soll ich mit denen, da zahlt man eh mehr dafür. notebooksbilliger oder Cyberport reichen doch voll aus
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-04
<LupusE> hi
<NTQ1> Kennt sich hier jemand mit strongswan/IPSec und den Ports aus, die da verwandt werden? Ich müsste das nämlich wissen, wenn ich die ufw richtig einstellen will.
<koegs> IKE braucht 500 und 4500, iirc
<ShiroNeko> hallo, wie ändere ich den greeter? 
<ShiroNeko> soweit ich weiss, nutzt xubuntu den lightdm-gtk-greeter. mit dem habe ich allerdings das problem, dass ich nach dem booten keinen login screen bekomme
<ShiroNeko> hab einfach nur ein graues fenster
<ShiroNeko> greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter in der /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf gilt auch für ubuntu 14.04?
<Anf> Guten Tag, ich hätte mal wieder eine kurze frage. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, in der VM bei VirtualBox, meine zweite HDD die über Sata angeschlossen ist, in dem System was über die VM läuft anzusprechen?
<stevieh> ja klar...
<Anf> ok, wie ist es den möglich, weil das mit den USB Stickt ist ja auch möglich, was einfach Super ist, aber wie krieg ich das gleiche, mit den Festplatten, die an dem Sata hängen?
<stevieh> da gibts diverse beschreibungen: access physical disks vbox
<Anf> Danke
<NTQ1> koegs: x11vnc + Remmina machen genau das, was ich wollte. Danke
<NTQ1> Wie krieg ich jetzt meinen Server dazu sich automatisch nach dem Hochfahren mit einem bestimmten Nutzer an der grafischen Oberfläche anzumelden, den owncloud-Clienten zu starten und anschließend den Bildschirm zu sperren? :D
<stevieh> gibts den oc client nur grafisch?
<NTQ1> stevieh: Leider ja. Die Kommandozeilenversion kann man in die Tonne treten. Die synchronisiert nur auf Zuruf und erzeugt bei mir sowieso immer einen Segmentation Fault.
<RobBurkeOne> Hallo zusammen.
<RobBurkeOne> Seit meinen letzten Neustart werden meine Logs mit einer Meldung geflutet:
<RobBurkeOne> kernel: [  225.400226] HDMI: invalid ELD buf size -1
<RobBurkeOne> ca 12 mal in der Sekunde.... wie genau soll ich das deuten?
<dadrc> Ist eine Fehlermeldung von ALSA, weil anscheinend irgendwas mit der Daten schiefläuft
<bibop> hallo leute, habe hybrid graka und wenn ich meine nvidia-352.30 aktiviere, dann startet kein spiel. es passiert einfach nix. wenn ich auf intel umschalte dann funzt es. habt ihr eine idee?
<RobBurkeOne> dadrc: Ich weiß nicht warum mir überhaupt was mit HDMI angezeigt wird. Der Anschluss sollte eigentlich nicht verfügbar sein, da über bumblebee abgeschaltet..
<dadrc> in alsa auch deaktiviert?
<RobBurkeOne> wenn ich das wüsste..
<bibop> keiner ne idee?
<_moep_> nein der keiner ist schon weg
<dadrc> RobBurkeOne, was sagt denn alsamixer?
<RobBurkeOne> dadrc: alsamixer sieht sowohl den intel chip als auch die nvidia-gpu und ist aktiv
<dadrc> RobBurkeOne, probier mal, die deaktivierte Karte im Alsamixer auf Stumm zu schalten oder so
<RobBurkeOne> hat geklappt!
<RobBurkeOne> dadrc:  danke!
<dadrc> Gerne
<RobBurkeOne> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man einen mit usb-disk-creator erstellten bootstick bootbar bekommt? Meiner will einfach nicht funktionieren...
<dr_gonzo> RobBurkeOne: probier mal unetbootin. damals hatte ich auch probleme mit usb disk creator, und damit ging es dann
<RobBurkeOne> dr_gonzo:  ach stimmt, das vergess ich immer. Alle Jahre wieder versuch ich das Gleiche Spiel
<sash_> RobBurkeOne: Aktuelle Images kannst du einfach per dd auf den Stick schreiben. Hybrid-Isos heißen die.
<RobBurkeOne> sash_:  Dann ist es aber nicht automatisch bootbar, oder?
<sash_> RobBurkeOne: Doch.
<RobBurkeOne> hm, ich versuchs mal... wenns dann nicht klappt, was könnte dann das Problem sein?
<dreamon> Guten Abend. Habe auf Android Handy im /storage/extSdCard/DCIM/Camera/ laut TotalCommander 627 Dateien. Wenn ich von Ubuntu aus über gvfs auf das Verzeichnis zugreife sind es nur 597Dateien. Es werden alle *.mp4 nicht angezeigt. Videos die ich mit Handy aufgenommen habe.
<dreamon> Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<koegs> in welchem modus läuft deine USB-Verbindung? MTP oder "das andere"?
<dreamon> koegs, PTP
<koegs> ich glaub daran liegts, da zeigt der evtl. nur "fotos" an, kannst du nicht auf MTP umstellen?
<dreamon> koegs, Mom wird sofort getestet.
<dreamon> koegs, Vielen dank das war es! Ich bekomme zwar nun keine Vorschaubilder mehr angezeigt. Aber ich kann nun die MP4 kopieren. DANKE!
<koegs> gerne
<matin> hi
<craftplacer> hi
<matin> jemand da?
<musca> ja
<matin> gut, grüße euch habe eine frage
<musca> matin: deshalb sind wir ja hier ...
<matin> schön,aber ich bin ein anfänger, und fürchte dass ihr keinen boch haben
<matin> was sind die wichtigste sachen dass man nach der installiern des Ubutnu machen muss?
<matin> und soll ich am besten versuchen zu lernen um mit dem Terminal klar zu kommen?
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-05
<ring0> terminal lohnt auf jeden fall
<matin> ja aber ist das eine bestimmte programis sprache oder wie lernt man das 
<musca> das Programm, das deine Eingaben ausführt, nennt man "shell"
<ring0> das terminal zu benutzen ist nur eine andere art programme und aktionen ausführen, als es grafisch mit der maus zu klicken
<musca> Es gibt verschiedene shells, und unter linux ist die "bash" die häufigst verwendete.
<matin> Ich will nicht mit grafik aktion zu machen und deswegen habe ich wideos verlassen
<ring0> ich würde dir auf jeden fall viel lesen ans herz legen. interessant bestimmt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Erste_Schritte und danach https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen einschließlich der da verlinkten erklärungen zu den themen
<matin> ist shell ählich wie html oder ist eine sprache
<Lothenon> shell sind scripte, so wie php, perl, etc. html ist nur eine auszeichnungssprache
<musca> Zunächst bietet die Shell primär die Möglichkeit, Programme als Prozesse zu starten und deren Ablauf zu steuern, andererseits kann man jeden Aspekt des Systems mit der Shell ansteuern.
<musca> matin: man kann seine Shell-Kenntnisse also schrittweise entwickeln, indem man mit einfachen Dingen beginnt und bei Bedarf durch ständige Übung seine Detailkenntnis vertieft.
<matin> Sorry leute, war ich nicht da, danke für gute infos!, #musca wie würdest du mir epfeheln wie ich mit einfachen Dingen zu beginnen
<mrkramps> matin, im wiki
<mrkramps> egal was, aber im wiki
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<matin> okay eine allgemeine frage, 
<mrkramps> matin, ja auch allgemeine fragen → http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<matin> ich kann nicht jetzt mit shell kentnisse diese zu lösen, ich habe Brother Printer und kann ich nicht drucken ob ich 
<mrkramps> und sonst so … auhc hier, ja
<matin> obwohn hat der laptop den drucker gefunden hat aber kommt keine signale
<mrkramps> bah, die pöhse telekom
<matin> mir gehts auch so
<mrkramps> matin, welcher drucker, welche signale (schnittstelle), welches ubuntu?
<matin> DCP 194c, ubuntu 14.4
<matin> brother
<mrkramps> dpc mein arch, welcher hersteller?
<mrkramps> ok
<matin> :)
<mrkramps> usb, parallel?
<matin> usb
<mrkramps> default oder adapter`
<mrkramps> ?
<matin> defult
<mrkramps> matin, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker
<mrkramps> nicht ältere bauart, sonder für neuere bauart
<matin> mrkramps ich schaue grade
<minter> Hallo! Ich habe letzte Woche Ubuntu14 installiert und immer mal wieder das Problem, dass sich der Rechner halb-aufhängt. Ich hatte eben ein Internetradio über VLC laufen, ansonsten ging aber nichts mehr. Auch die Uhr oben rechts war eingefroren. Jemand eine spontane Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Diesen "Memorycheck" aus dem Bootmenü habe ich schon einmal gemacht, da hat er keine Fehler gefunden. Ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung von Linux
<minter>  ;-)
<minter> Meistens ist das beim Verwenden von Firefox (auch ohne eine Seite aufzurufen)
<minter> Das Internetradio lief übrigens ohne Probleme über eine halbe Stunde weiter, dann habe ich den Rechner neugestartet. (Hab ich das nicht eben schon geschrieben?)
<minter> Das Problem trat quasi direkt nach dem Installieren schon auf. Kann man irgendwie mit einem Programm die Hardware überprüfen, ohne sie auszutauschen?
<Fussel> minter, in der laufwerksverwaltung die festplatte evtl. noch s.m.a.r.t. auslesen, und nen selbstetst mache lassen
<minter> OK, Danke!
<bekks> minter: Ubuntu 14.04 oder 14.10?
<EureDudeheit> Hallo,
<EureDudeheit> welche Option muss ich bei rsync angeben, wenn ntfs-Berechtigungen ignoriert werden sollen? Ich habe ein Laufwerk, das NTFS-formatiert ist und möchte es auf meinen Server (NFS) sichern, mit meinem Benutzer- und Gruppenname
<EureDudeheit> (Quellordner ist NTFS, Ziel NFS)
<bekks> Die Frage ergibt keinen Sinn, da NTFS keine POSIX-BErechtigunge unterstützt.
<bekks> NTFS mountest du ja mit einer Art Mapping, welche Berechtigungen du da haben willst.
<EureDudeheit> Das weiß ich, rsnyc hat mit den Optionen -au einen Ordner auf dem Ziel erstellt, mit Benutzer root, Gruppe plugdev 
<EureDudeheit> ich möchte im Ziel aber benutzer:benutzer haben
<EureDudeheit> geht das mit rsync -rl ?
<bekks>  -u -r und -l haben nichts mit BErechtigungen zu tun.
<bekks>  --usermap ist was du suchst.
<Guest54938> Hallo zusammn, bin neu, hab zum erstenmal ubuntu installiert
<Guest54938> jetzt könnt ich in ein paar sachen hilfe gebrauchen
<bekks> Dann schiess mal los.
<EureDudeheit> @bekks danke, habs hinbekommen
<Guest54938> Den rechner, den ich jetzt mit Ubuntu aufgebaut hab, gehört meiner Tochter. Vorher war Window XP drauf. Sie schaut sich gern Sachen auf YouTube an. Bei Firefox under XP gab es keine probleme, was ruckeln u.s.w angeht nicht zutrifft.
<bekks> Guest54938: Das hat alles nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bekks> Was sind deine Fragen zu Ubuntu? :)
<Guest54938> bei ubuntu geht es nur ruckartig bei youtube voran
<Guest54938> liegt es an firefox ?
<bekks> Guest54938: Welches Ubuntu hast du installiert? Und welche Grafikkarte hast Du?
<Guest54938> xubuntu, und Gforce 210
<bekks> Welche Xubuntu Version genau?
<Guest54938> wo finde ich das?
<bekks> Zum Beispiel im Namen der ISO Datei die du heruntergeladen hast für die Installation.
<Guest54938> gefunden, xubuntu 14.04
<Guest54938> runtergeladen hab ich es mir nicht, ist aus einer PC zeitschrift gewesen. 
<bekks> Guest54938: Dann schau doch mal dass du den Nvidiatreiber installierst: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<Guest54938> ok, ich probier es mal
<matin> heyy
<bekks> Hej
<matin> wie kann ich einzige personen in mein kontaktliste speichern?
<bekks> Von welchem Programm sprichst Du?
<matin> xchat
<matin> hier
<matin> wenn ich den rechner aus machen dann wird das alles gelöscht.
<bekks> Hmm, das habe ich seit zehn Jahren nicht benutzt, sorry.
<matin> ich habe hier paar nette leute kennengelernt und möchte sie adden
<matin> also hier
<bekks> Im IRC kann man niemanden "adden".
<bekks> Das ist nicht sowas wie ICQ :)
<matin> ich hatte noch nie ICQ aber wenn so ist dann gut:)
<matin> und von wo sprichtst du?
<bekks> Ich sprach von IRC.
<matin> ich kann icr nicht konfiguiern
<matin> IRC*
<matin> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t35.0-12/11266548_864755886907237_1051634549_o.jpg?oh=98d10ad189ea8ecdbf8aa4e072e68035&oe=55ED5372
<matin> das wäre dein irc nicht wahr?
<bekks> Ich möchte keinen ungefragten Queries. 
<bekks> Und das hier ist ein Supportchannel. Für Offtopic gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<matin> was ist eine ungefragte queris
<bekks> Das was du bereits zweimal bei mir gemacht hast.
<matin> achso, du meinst PN
<bekks> Und da du bereits hier im Channel bist, musst du auch nichts mehr konfigurieren.
<matin> was ist unteschied zwischen supportchannel und offtopic?
<bekks> In diesem Channel werden Supportfragen zu Ubuntu gestellt, und Probleme gelöst. Im Offtopicchannel wird sich über alles Mögliche unterhalten.
<matin> das bei mir ist auch ein problem;)
<matin> aber gut danke für info.
<zeroC> moinsen, ich hab mir gerade mal ubuntu 15.04 installiert, wie kann ich denn dem network manager beibringen das er zu meinem hidden network automatisch eine verbindung aufbaut? alle daten sind eingetragen
<zeroC> autoconnect ist auch eingerichtet
<ppq> zeroC, ist zwar jetzt keine antwort auf deine frage - eigentlich müsste das klappen, wenn die SSID richtig eingetragen ist - aber wieso versteckte SSID nutzen? das ist keine wirksame schutzmaßnahme
<zeroC> ppq: das ist mir bewusst
<zeroC> ppq: also das es keine wirksame schutzmassnahme ist... 
<ppq> zumindest zu diagnosezwecken würd ich das mal auf "sichtbar" schalten
<zeroC> ppq: SSID ist richtig eingetragen, sonst wuerds ja auch nicht gehen, wenn ich einfach haendisch auf connect gehen
<ppq> achso, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden, dachte er verbindet gar nicht
<zeroC> er verbindet nur nicht automatisch, ansonsten gehts
<zeroC> und das spannendste, bei 14.04 LTS gings noch
<stevieh> sowas kann schon ein bug sein, wenn es so mal ging und jetzt nicht mehr
<ppq> joa, gibt ne hand voll bug reports, die was damit zu tun haben könnten
<ppq> und jemand postete ein script, das in nem loop so lange per nmcli das netzwerk einzurichten versucht, bis es klappt
<ppq> siehe: http://askubuntu.com/a/469859
<ppq> scheint mir allerdings keine sehr elegante lösung zu sein ;)
<zeroC> ppq: nope, das ist es wahrlich nicht... :D
<ppq> zeroC, probier mal in den einstellungen "alle benutzer dürfen dieses netzwerk verwenden" zu aktivieren, jemand meinte das hat bei ihm geholfen
<ppq> allerdings ist das normalerweise schon standardmäßig aktiviert
<ppq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924
<zeroC> ppq: unter allgemein? das ist schon angehakt... :)
<ppq> zeroC, mal autoconnect deaktivieren, speichern, wieder aktivieren und nochmal speichern. (weiterer workaround aus o.g. bugreport)
<zeroC> so, das hatte ich gemacht, dann hab ich nochmal, passwort fuer alle benutzer speichern, jetzt gehts
<zeroC> -.-
<zeroC> ppq: danke fuer die hilfe!!
<ppq> hehe, ok
<zeroC> aber das ist schon echt nen bissl esoterisch imo
<zeroC> :D
<ppq> so ist die liebe technik ;)
<zeroC> ppq: wem sagst du das... :D
<zeroC> btw. empfiehlt ihr eher 14.04 oder 15.04?
<zeroC> dekstop
<ppq> 14.04
<zeroC> als desktop
<ppq> ist langfristig viel pflegeleichter
<ppq> als zwei mal im jahr zu upgraden
<zeroC> gutes argument
<zeroC> fuer server nehm ich eigentlich schon 14.04
<ppq> und aktuelle kernels gibts trotzdem, dank HWE. und aktuelle anwender-software durch backports oder notfalls PPAs, die direkt von upstream betreut werden
<zeroC> HWE?
<zeroC> ich glaub dann mach ich mal wieder nen downgrade
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<ppq> downgrade? ich hoffe du meinst neuinstallation
<zeroC> klar
<zeroC> :D
<ppq> downgrades sind richtig messy, würd ich keine zeit mit verschwenden. ahso
<zeroC> nene, keine sorge... :D is zwar WE aber da hab ich dann doch eher keinen bock drauf meine zeit mit zu verschwenden
<zeroC> :D
<zeroC> irgendwelche zusatz repos die man auf jeden fall nehmen sollte? 
<ppq> nein
<zeroC> ich nehm fuer gewoehnlich immer noh webu8 oder wie das heisst
<ppq> sollte man generell eh nur machen, wenn man es wirklich braucht
<dadrc> webupd8 schmeißt mit paketen um sich, generell nicht so empfehlenswert
<dadrc> wenn du was davon brauchst, nimm dir das paket, aber nicht alles
<zeroC> ach so, ok
<ppq> ich habe nur zwei PPAs. eines für xfce 4.12, das direkt von den xubuntu menschen betreut wird und eins für mpv
<zeroC> ah ok...
<zeroC> xfce steht auch noch auf der liste
<zeroC> hab ich frueher mal ausprobiert ist aber schon ewig her... :D
<ppq> xfce ist ne gute sache
<zeroC> weil?
<ppq> stabil (nahezu "fertig") und ressourcenschonend
<zeroC> hm, mal anschauen, aber dann eher ubuntu und xfce nachinstallieren oder xubuntu?
<zeroC> ich waere eher fuers nachinstallieren
<ppq> ich nehme immer einen minimal-installer, zb. das netboot image, und installiere dann xubuntu-desktop nach
<ppq> aber man kann natürlich auch gleich eine xubuntu live-cd nehmen
<ppq> nachinstallieren unter ubuntu führt halt dazu dass man zwei DEs hat...
<zeroC> hat man beim netinstaller etwa ne auswahlmoeglichkeit?
<zeroC> welches DE man haben moechte etc?
<zeroC> das klaenge ja nach einem grandiosen plan
<ppq> ja, hat man. das ist halt der alte debian textinstaller, mit auswahlmenü für einige paket-vorauswahlen
<ppq> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<zeroC> ppq: danke!
<zeroC> dann werd ich mir das mal anschauen
<ppq> boot.img.gz laden, sudo -i, zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdf (/dev/sdf ist ein usb-stick), davon booten, fertig
<zeroC> mist wird vom startup disk creator nicht erkannt, dann mal mit dd versuchen
<zeroC> noch einfacher, danke!
<ppq> device file natürlich ersetzen vorher...
<zeroC> device file?
<ppq> mit "lsblk" findest du raus, was dein usb-stick ist (in meinem beispiel sdf, also nach sda, sdb, ... das sechste block device)
<zeroC> ach so
<zeroC> :D
<zeroC> brb, werd mal eben neu installieren
<zeroC> re
<dreamon> Hei, würde gerne die neueste Kdenlive installieren. Aber das ppa installiert nur den alten Kram. Machte es Sinn in Virtualbox ein neues Ubuntu >= 15.04 zu installieren und dort kdenlive die neueste am Laufen zu haben? Oder ist der Geschwindigkeitsverlust so groß das es uninteressant ist?
<ring0> dreamon, probier es aus, geht ja schnell
<EureDudeheit> gibt es ein tool mit dem ich .ogg oder .mp3 per shell abspielen kann? Sollte ressourcenschonend sein
<EureDudeheit> und schnell starten, da ich eine Soundausgabe in ein script einbauen will
<ppq> EureDudeheit, ffplay (teil von ffmpeg) oder mplayer (oder, besser, der einzige gepflegte mplayer fork: mpv)
<ppq> mpg123 gibts sonst auch noch
<ppq> jede menge optionen
<ring0> mpv++
<dreamon> Hab z.Zt mieses Internet, wo kann ich nachlesen was ich die letzte 1/2Stunde verpasst habe? die Logs sind ja ca. 3Stunden alt
<ring0> dreamon, hast nix verpasst. ich hab dir gesagt "probier es aus, geht ja schnell"
<EureDudeheit> irgendeine Idee, wie ich das in kdialog reingebastelt bekomme? (z.B. kdialog --msgbox "text") solange nicht auf OK geklickt wurde, soll das Soundfile abgespielt werden.
<EureDudeheit> also ein "Desktopalarm", der quittiert werden muss
<bekks> Das macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn :D Per Desktop der Konsole etwas abspielen.
<EureDudeheit> OK, vielleicht etwas mehr Hintergrund: Für KDE plasma gibt es das Widget "countdown timer". Nach Ablauf der Zeit gibt es 2 Aktionen, die eingestellt werden können: Meldung anzeigen und Befehl ausführen. Das ist ja schön und gut, aber die Meldung bringt mir nur was, wenn ich vorm Rechner sitze. Wenn ich weg bin (z.B. Kind wickeln) und die Zeit (z.B. für meinen Braten im Ofen) abgelaufen ist, wird die Meldung auc
<bekks> Und wenn du nicht am Rechner bist, bringt Dir das alles garnichts.
<bekks> Dann werkelst du in der Garage und hörst drinnen die Musik nicht.
<EureDudeheit> Das ist schon klar. Wenn ich aber in der Zeit, in der der Timer abläuft im Kinderzimmer bin und der Alarmton abgespielt wird, höre ich ihn ja
<dreamon> ring0, Bei meiner Internetanbindung im Moment könnte das schon so 2Tage dauern. 384MB bei 8kb/s. Heul
<bekks> dreamon: Du musst so oder so nur kdenlive herunterladen.
<dreamon> bekks, Würde gerne die neuest Version von Kdenlive installieren. Leider kommt bei allem < 15.04 nur die Alte.
<bekks> dreamon: Dann weisst du was zu tun ist.
<dreamon> bekks, Ja ich muß warten.. heul
<bekks> Wer heult wird in die selbe Zelle wie die babyrobbe gesperrt.
<dreamon> Warum sollte ich im Urlaub mich einsperren lassen. :)
<bekks> Weil du rumheulst.
<dreamon> Heulen nimmt den Druck.
<bekks> Heulen ist offtopic.
<mathew> Hallo. Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich versuche schon seit Stunden ein Image auf DVD zu brennen. Da mein Xubuntu Laptop veraltet ist. Läuft noch mit 13.04.
<mathew> und ich das system neu aufsetzen wollte
<bekks> Und wobei genau brauchst du dabei Hilfe?
<theSocialDriver> Hallo, ich habe seit einigen Tagen einen neuen (zweiten) Bildschirm (1440p, 60Hz) an meinem Laptop. Unter Windows, welches ich selten zur Bildbearbeitung nutze, läuft alles. Jedoch habe ich bei Linux nach dem anschließen des zweiten Bildschirms auf meinem Laptop Bildschirm tearing. Nur auf dem vom Laptop, nicht auf dem externen. Ich nutze die Intel Treiber mit Bumblebee um für Spiele meine ded. GPU zu nutzen. Das Proble
<theSocialDriver> Gibt es hier jemanden der mir dabei zufällig helfen kann?
<theSocialDriver> Könnte es daran liegen das mein Laptop Monitor auf 59.9Hz (Laut RandR) läuft und der externe auf 60Hz?
<k1l_> bumblebee ist out. nutze anstattdessen den nvidia treiber, der kann jetzt auch nvidia-prime
<theSocialDriver> Ich weiß... Habe neulich wieder mal versucht es zu installieren, bin aber gescheitert (Blackscreen nach starten)
<theSocialDriver> Aber das eigentliche Problem liegt ja wohl eher beim intel treiber oder? Oder wird mein Problem dadurch auch gelöst? Wie oben erwähnt habe ich das Tearing auch beim Browsen etc. wenn die NVidia GPU garnicht aktiv ist.
<bekks> Das PRoblem liegt daran, dass du nvidia-prime verwenden solltest.
<theSocialDriver> Alles klar, ich werde es direkt nochmal versuchen
<theSocialDriver> Irgendeine Empfehlung welche Version der NVidia Treiber ich nutzen sollte? Da ich ja vorher immer Blackscreens hatte (340.76 und 346.82)
<bekks> Die, die deine HW unterstützt.
<theSocialDriver> Meine Hardware unterstützt eigentlich alles ab 319. Wie gesagt habe ich jedoch leider beim Booten einen Blackscreen. Naja ich werde mich nochmal ran setzen und dieses mal auch die Logs anschauen (war dafür beim letzten mal einfach zu gestresst).
<theSocialDriver> Vielen Dank erstmal
<k1l_> evtl brauchst du den nomodeset kernel parameter
<bekks> theSocialDriver: Die Frage ist doch: welche HW hast du? :)
<bekks> Ist wohl nicht so wichtig.
<TheDailyDriver> Hi, da bin ich wieder vor dem Blackscreen: die nvidia-prime-upstart.log sagt: Sorry but your Hardware is not supported. Ist damit gemeint das der Treiber nicht unterstützt wird oder kann ich es ganz vergessen? 
<bekks> Tada...
<bekks> Welche Hardware hast Du?
<bekks> Welchen Treiber verwendest Du?
<TheDailyDriver> Integrierte GPU: HD 4600, dedizierte GPU: NVidia Geforce GT 840M mit den empfohlenen Treibern (nvidia-346)
<TheDailyDriver> Mit empfohlen meine ich von ubuntu-drivers empfohlen
<TheDailyDriver> Habe gerade nochmal versucht die 331 Treiber zu installieren, jedoch holt sich apt dann garnicht erst das 331er Paket sondern gleich nvidia-340
<TheDailyDriver> Gibts ne Möglichkeit ältere Treiber zu installieren? Oder kriegt man das Problem irgendwie anderseweitig gelöst?
<k1l_> hast du mal den nomodeset probiert?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau?
<TheDailyDriver> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, ich Google erstmal was nomodeset ist
<k1l_> schau ins ubuntusers.de wiki da ist das erklärt
<TheDailyDriver> Habe schon :-), ich teste es jetzt
<k1l_> wenn das nicht hilft kannste auf der konsole den nvidia-331 purgen und dann mal den nvidia-310 testen. der installiert einen 319er
<TheDailyDriver> wie Krieg ich denn den nvidia-331 installiert? Wenn ich versuche in zu installieren wird automatisch der 340 installiert (anstelle des 331)
<k1l_> den 331 gibts nicht mehr
<TheDailyDriver> Bei nomodeset auch Blackscreen...
<TheDailyDriver> Teste jetzt den 310 bzw 319er
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-06
<hdominic> Moin. Habe vor 10 Min. oder so schon in #ubuntu gefragt. Bei mir wird seit einiger Zeit offenbar meine SSH-Passphrase/Authentifizierung auch über Reboots hinweg gespeichert (muss die nicht mehr eintippen, wenn ich rsync-Scripts oder dergleichen ausführe). Weiß jemand, wie ich das umkonfiguriere? Ich möchte nicht, dass das Reboots überlebt.
<jml_> moinsen
<EureDudeheit> Guten Morgen!
<EureDudeheit> Ist das was ernstes? dmesg sagt: http://pastebin.com/KVMy6cen
<TheDailyDriver> Guten morgen, ich versuche seit gestern nvidia-prime zum laufen zu kriegen. Nach dem booten Kriege ich jedoch einen Blackscreen. prime log sagt Hardware sei nicht unterstützt. Wenn ich versuche eine andere Version der Nvidia Treiber (310) zu installieren,
<TheDailyDriver> installiert dieser automatisch wieder den nicht funktionierende nvidia-340 Treiber
<quantumutnauq> Juhu! Ich möchte gerne ein Programm aus den Sourcen bauen (gnucash) und dabei ein bestimmtes Feature aktivieren (sqlite3 support). Muss ich dazu beim Ausführen des config Scripts eine Option hinzufügen? Oder wie mache ich das?
<quantumutnauq> Sieht so aus, als müsste ich das gar nicht extra aktivieren. :)
<16WAAQ1SZ> Habe für einen anderen Benutzer ein Konto auf meinem Rechner eingerichtet. Über die Benutzerverwaltung habe ich den Netzwerkzugang deaktiviert. Trotzdem hat man über das Konto Zugang zum Internet.
<16WAAQ1SZ> Was eigentlich nicht sein soll.
<bekks> MAn kann den Netzwerkzugriff so nicht deaktivieren.
<bekks> Was genau hast du in dem Konto denn abgeschaltet, kannst Du da mal einen Screenshot machen?
<rtr-> guten morgen 
<bekks> morsche
<rtr-> ich hab hier ein problem beim builden von xml-rpc, kann hier wer mal einen Blick drauf werfen und mir sagen was mir fehlt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293504/ 
<bekks> rtr-: Warum baust du es selbst, und nimmst nicht die Version aus den Repos?
<bekks> Und Zeile 410 sagt Dir, was Dir fehlt.
<rtr-> bekks danke, ehrlich gesagt, hab ich es über die repos versucht, aber keine ahnung welches paket das passende waere... 
<ppq> apt search xmlrpc
<ppq> da gibts ne ganze menge, such dir einfach das raus, das du brauchst
<rtr-> nach zeile 410 hatte ich schon gesucht, aber gcc und build-essential sind schon drin 
<rtr-> bekks, welches paket haettest du installiert um das zu fixen? "/bin/bash: c: command not found" 
<bekks> rtr-: Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<rtr-> build-essential is already the newest version.
<rtr-> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rtr-> sollte ja eigentlich, ne
<bekks> KRiege ich bitte mal die gesamte Ausgabe beider Befehle?
<rtr-> klar,moment
<rtr-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293663/
<bekks> Oh, precise. Du solltest mal updated. Und einfach xmlrpc aus den Repos nehmen.
<16WAAQ1SZ> Äh, wo kann ich denn ein Bild pasten?
<bekks> Auf einem der Trillionen Bildhoster im Internet :)
<ppq> 16WAAQ1SZ, zb. auf imgur.com
<rtr-> okay bekks, hatte ich eh demaechst (tm) vor .. danke mal soweit
<16WAAQ1SZ> http://imgur.com/6gYmhg8
<bekks> 16WAAQ1SZ: Das ist das Recht, neue Verbindungen zu konfigurieren. Wenn du eine bestehende Verbindung als Systemverbindung konfiguriert hast, darf der Benutzer die auch nutzen.
<16WAAQ1SZ> Wie könnte ich das Problem am einfachsten lösen?
<bekks> 16WAAQ1SZ: Durch das Ziehen des Netzwerkkabels. Oder aber du konfigurierst die bestehende Verbindung als nicht-Systemverbindung.
<Fussel> muss man das im ubuntu nicht eigentlich extra anklicksen, damit das netzwerk systemweit geht?
<bekks> Muss man, ja.
<16WAAQ1SZ> Danke. Ich such mal im Wiki nach Infos dazu.
<bekks> Geh auf die Eigenschaften der Netzwerkverbindung und nimm das Häkchen "Für alle Benutzer" oder "als Systemweite Verbindung nutzen" raus.
<stareye> morgen
<stareye> ich will auf 14.4.03 tvehadend installen die repo eingefügt apt-get update gemacht aber beim apt-get install findet keine tvheadend
<bekks> Was genau hast du wo wie eingefügt?
<stareye> in die /etc/apt/sources.list
<bekks> Das beantwortet den Teil "wo". Aber nicht "was". :)
<stareye> echo deb https://dl.bintray.com/tvheadend/ubuntu stable main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<bekks> Dann zeig uns doch mal die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update" in einem Pastebin bitte
<DaKu> tvheadend sollte doch in einer der std. Repos sein, oder erinnere ich mich da falsch?
<stareye> ok muss ssh aktivieren
<DaKu> das habe ich in meiner sources.list bezgl. tvheadend: deb(-src) http://apt.tvheadend.org/stable trusty main
<stareye> DaKu: muss ich ein speziellen key haben
<bekks> Musst du nicht.
<bekks> Was ist jetzt mit der Ausgabe, die ich angefragt habe?
<stareye> hat geklappt danke
<bekks> stareye: Liest du was wir hier schreiben? :)
<stareye> bekks: bin auf sprung doch aber hab die sourc.list eintrag geändert http://apt.tvheadend.org/stable trusty main und hat funktioniert
<stareye> so ich bin afk
<bekks> .oO(whatever)
<stareye> re
<stareye> der sagt kein signal
<stareye> muss ich irgendwo den switch angeben simple a und simple b
<stareye> hier gibts nur 0 1 etc
<stareye> wo sind die einstellungen .hts ordner
<bekks> In deinem Home.
<ShiroNeko> Hallo, kurze frage zu smb-shares: wenn ich mich zu einem smb-share verbinde und user/passwd eingebe muss ich dieses nach jeden neustart machen. obwohl ich in dem dialog sage "nie vergessen". was muss ich machen, damit die daten nicht vergessen werden?
<ShiroNeko> oder ist das ein known bug?
<ShiroNeko> nutze ubuntu 14.04 LTS und als filemanager caja und nautilus
<simone> hallo 
<Guest27218> hallo, was würdet ihr ne anfängerin empfehlen ubuntu oder ubuntu mint?
<bekks> Es gibt kein Ubuntu Mint.
<bekks> Es gibt Ubuntu, und es gibt Mint. Wenn Du vernünftige Hilfe bei Problemen möchtest, nimm kein Mint.
<k1l_> Guest27218: da du ja schon hier fragst: ubuntu :)  wenn du einen anderen desktop als unity willst bietet ubuntu ja auch isos mit anderen desktops an
<Guest27218> ich brauch es hauptsächlich für multimedia, sprich html5 java flash (facebook)
<k1l_> das geht alles mit ubuntu
<Guest27218> soll für mein lappi sein, der ist nicht gerade der schnellste
<k1l_> wenn es eh alte und/oder sehr lahme hardware ist, dann lohnt ein blick auf Xubuntu oder Lubuntu
<Guest27218> es ist ein i3 370m
<k1l_> da sollte ubuntu aber noch ordentlich laufen
<Guest27218> ich denke ubuntu mate sollte reichen?
<k1l_> wenn du den mate desktop nutzen willst, dann tu das.
<Guest27218> ich brauch halt mehr oder weniger ne sparsame oberfläche
<k1l_> wenn es ganz sparsam sein soll dann wie gesagt Lubuntu
<k1l_> aber auf einem i3 läuft auch unity gut
<Guest27218> lohnt sich eigentlich die 15... version?
<k1l_> erste frage: willst du mindestens alle 6 monate updaten auf eine neue version?
<bekks> Definiere "lohnen".
<k1l_> und "die 15 " gibts bei ubuntu nicht, da es jedes jahr 2 versionen gibt, die 15.04 und die 15.10.
<Guest27218> ich meine schon die lts version
<k1l_> man beachte: Jahr.Monat als format :)
<bekks> Guest27218: 15.x ist keine LTS Version.
<k1l_> Guest27218: die letzte LTS ist 14.04 und die nächste wird 16.04 sein. aber meine eingangsfrage ist noch offen
<Guest27218> alle 6 monate will ich nicht updaten
<Guest27218> zur neuen version
<k1l_> Guest27218: also solltest du bei LTS bleiben, da die nicht LTS versionen nur 9 monate support haben und man dann alle 6 monate updaten muss bis man bei der nächsten LTS angekommen ist nach 2 jahren
<Ordin> Was bedeutet es, wenn es für ein Paket keinen Installationkanidaten gibt?
<k1l_> Ordin: dann ist das in der liste der pakete vom server nicht mehr dabei. passiert sehr gerne bei PPAs.
<k1l_> Ordin: um was gehts genau?
<Ordin> Es geht um wine, aus den offiziellen Paketquellen. Bei der Installation tritt ein Fehler im Paket wine1.6-i386 auf. In der Meldung und auch bei apt-cache stheht, dass es keinen Installationskandidaten gibt.
<k1l_> hast du ein 32bit system?
<Ordin> nein
<k1l_> und was zieht dann das 32bit wine?
<Ordin> Ich versuche wine zu installieren und das hat wine1.6-i386 als Abhängigkeit
<k1l_> Ordin: kannste das mal in einen pastebin packen? und vorher noch mal ein "sudo apt update" fahren
<Ordin> k1l_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12296918/ Das bekomme ich bei dem dem apt update als Fehler.
<k1l_> bitte mal ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in einem pastebin
<Ordin> k1l_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12296939/
<Ordin> Bis auf Owncloud ist das alles Original, aber ich denke nicht, dass es damit zusammenhängt
<k1l_> Erwarteter Eintrag »main/binary-amd6/Packages« konnte in Release-Datei nicht gefunden werden (falscher Eintrag in sources.list oder missgebildete Datei).
<k1l_> er sucht da nach amd6 paketen anstatt nach amd64. d.h. da wurde mal an den architekturen gefummelt und dabei fehler gemacht
<k1l_> hast du da versucht manuell von 32bit auf 64bit zu wechseln?
<k1l_> was gibt dir "dpkg --print-architecture" ?
<Ordin> k1l_: amd64
<Ordin> Nein, aber es kann sein, dass beim Übertragen der Paketquellen was schief gegangen ist, ich habe die von einem 32bit System übernommen. Wo kann ich denn einen solchen Fehler beheben?
<k1l_> also die sources.list ist ja nicht auf 64bit oder 32bit bezogen
<Ordin> k1l_: Das dachte ich mit auch.
<k1l_> irgendwelche proxies oder so dazwischen?
<Ordin> Nein, aber das sieht ja so aus, als würde irgentwo auf meinem PC amd6 statt amd64 stehen. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo
<TheDailyDriver> Hi, da ich Probleme bei der Installation von nvidia-prime mit der von den offiziellen Repos verfügbaren Versionen hatte, wollte ich jetzt mal versuchen das ganze von xorg-edgers herunterzuladen. Die Frage ist: Ist die XOrg Edgers Quelle "sicher", also wie stabil sind die updates daraus?
<k1l_> Ordin: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/arch"
<Ordin> k1l_: Danke, ich hatte es gerade auch gefunden. Ja, da stand tatsächlich so was drin. Ichweiß auch nicht warum. Jetzt läuft das update auch problemlos durch. Ich habe gerade etwas rumprobiert. Wenn in der Datei i386 zusätlich steht, dann kann ich wine scheinbar installieren. Die Frage ist nur ob das erlaubt ist, wenn mehrere architekturen in der Datei stehen
<k1l_> amd64 und i386 ist ok da drin
<Ordin> k1l_: Ok, dann probiere ich jetzt mal, ob die Installation auch funktioniert. Wieso steht denn nirgentwo, dass man diese Datei erweitern muss, damit das so läuft?
<k1l_> Ordin: die frage ist eher, was du da am system verändert hast
<Ordin> k1l_: D.h. es wäre normal, dass dort i386 zusätlich steht?
<k1l_> Ordin: denn das amd6 ist nicht orginal. und in der datei steht als standard: amd64 und i386 drin.
<k1l_> also: du musst an dem system was verändert haben. von alleine geht das nicht
<Ordin> k1l_: Ja, dass amd6 war mein Fehler. Aber bei mir stand i386 nicht in der Datei drin. Das muste ich selber hinzufügen.
<k1l_> Ordin: ja wie kommt denn das amd6 da rein?
<bekks> TheDailyDriver: Nein, auch xorg edger ist genau so sicher und unsicher wie andere PPA auch. Wenn Du Dir damit was zerschiesst, stehst Du ziemlich alleine da.
<k1l_> mit einem falschne befehl hast du die datei komplett geleert und nur das amd6 da reingepackt.
<Ordin> k1l_: Nein, es stand auch amd64 drin. Ich habe eben versucht mit einem Befehl die Architektur hinzuzufügen, dabei habe ich mich wohl vertipt
<k1l_> ja was soll ich da jetzt sagen? eben war noch alles unverändert orginal, und jetzt ist es doch verändert worden. aber bei einem orginalen ubuntu stehen beide architekturen drin, weil es eben die architekturen sind, die auf dem multiarch system erlaubt wären.
<k1l_> Ordin: ich kann dir nicht sagen was oder wie da rumgemurkst wurde. aber ich kann dir sagen was orginal drin steht. von mir aus war es der heilige geist, wenn du damit besser leben kannst. 
<TheDailyDriver> hmmm Danke bekks. Ich weiß nicht genau was ich tun soll. Die installation der propritären Treiber über "Additional Drivers" Drivers funktioniert nicht (nvidia-settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12297270/)... Meine Idee war jetzt neuere Treiber aus der edgers PPA zu holen...
<Ordin> k1l_: Ich war das irgentwo bestimmt schuld. Aber ich überlege wo das herkommt,weil ich habe da vor meinem Versuch wine zu installieren noch nie etwas dran gemacht(bewusst)
<k1l_> Ordin: da reicht bei nem shell befehl schon ein > anstatt nem >>
<Ordin> So was blödes wird es gewesen sein, besonders weil ich mich öfters mal verschreibe. Aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<TheDailyDriver_> k1l_ hast ne PN :P
<k1l_> TheDailyDriver_: da reagiere ich nicht drauf :) 
<k1l_> kommt drauf an welches ubuntu, welche graka
<TheDailyDriver_> alles klar :D Ja alles klar, ich poste die Infos hier mal. Ich habs ja schon vor ein paar stunden gemacht, dann aber selber gut 4h weiter rumprobiert da ich keine Antwort erhielt.
<stareye> es hat alles geklappt nur das er keine zwei sateliten nehmen kann 
<stareye> ich gib den satelit aber der sucht nicht
<stareye> ausser astra
<stareye> astra hat geklappt
<stareye> tvheadend mit e460 pctv stick
<TheDailyDriver_> k1l_ : hier die Infos: OS Version: ubuntu 14.04, Hardware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12297861/
<k1l_> ja probier mal das xorg edgers ppa
<bekks> stareye: ich nutze kaffeine für dvbt, das klappt immer :)
<stareye> bekks: ich mag kodi
<TheDailyDriver_> k1l_: Sollte ich die PPA nach der installation irgendwie deaktivieren damit die anderen Pakete nicht gupdated werden?
<k1l> nein, du willst ja schliesslich die updates haben, wenn das ppa welche rausbringt
<TheDailyDriver_> okay klingt logisch... Teste jetzt erstmal ob es geht.
<TheDailyDriver_> Vorher mach ich aber lieber ein Backup
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: ich habe jetzt folgendes probiert: nvidia-355.06 aus xorg-edgers und nvidia-352.30 aus xorg-edgers. Durch beides keine Veränderung... (Ausgabe bei: nvidia-settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12298984/)
<TheDailyDriver> k1l : gibt es  irgendwelche Logs die mir weiterhelfen könnten?
<TheDailyDriver> k1l : teste nochmal kurz was
<TheDailyDriver> k1l : Ich habe jetzt folgende Treiber aus xorg-edgers getestet:  nvidia- 355.06, 352.30 und 346.97. Alle ohne Erfolg und mit dem gleichem Ergebnis wie vorher. Ich werde nun warten ob du vll noch eine Idee hast, und ansonsten schweren Herzens Windoof nutzen müssen :(
<k1l> TheDailyDriver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/518985/ubuntu-14-04-and-nvidia-geforce-840m-compatability-on-64-bit-laptop/557395#557395
<ring0> es heißt windows!
<TheDailyDriver> Genau so bin ich vorgegangen
<TheDailyDriver> ohne erfolg
<jokrebel> TheDailyDriver: Mit dem noveau Treiber geht es nicht?
<TheDailyDriver> ring0 : Tut mir leid 
<k1l> TheDailyDriver: was genau geht nicht?
<k1l> hast du manuell auch nvidia-prime installiert?
<TheDailyDriver> jokrebel: ich nutze leider sehr GPU Performance lastige Programme... Die Propritären wären daher besser. Und nein die noveau laufen auch nicht
<k1l> TheDailyDriver: was bringt dir ubuntu-drivers devices  ?
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Ich habe nvidia-prime manuell installiert, was nicht funktioniert ist das starten von Programmen mit prime (es wird die Intel GPU genutzt) und beim starten von nvidia-settings über Terminal erhalte ich folgendes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12298984/)
<TheDailyDriver> k1lL ubuntu-drivers devices: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12299502/
<k1l> hast du etwa wieder bumblebee installiert?
<TheDailyDriver> Nein habe ich nicht
<k1l> im bios ist optimus aktiviert?
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Ich habe im BIOS keine Auswahr dafür. Bumblebee hatte ja vorher auch funktioniert.
<TheDailyDriver> Ist als Standardmäßig aktiviert. Meine Win Partition funktioniert auch was Optimus angeht
<k1l> "dpkg -l | grep bumblebee"
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Kein Output
<k1l> was sagt uname -a ?
<k1l> dpkg -l  | grep nvidia   das bitte nochmal in einen pastebin
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: uname -a: Linux T-850 3.13.0-63-generic #103-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 14 21:42:59 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<a101755> Hallo
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Ich bin kurz für 2 Minuten weg danach folgt dpkg -l  | grep nvidia
<a101755> ich habe heute ubuntu 15.04 neu installiert, soweit so gut. Was bei mir jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert ist ein Verbindung über UMTS zu bekommen.
<k1l> TheInfinity: du kannst mal versuchen den neueren kernel und xorg stack zu installieren.
<k1l> TheInfinity: ahnee, nicht du
<a101755> ich habe einen Laptop ThinkPad T510
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12299846/
<k1l> TheDailyDriver: hier ist ein langer thread zu dem problem mit der karte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262882&page=11
<k1l> da wird ein anderes PPA empfohlen.
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: den habe ich auch schon gefunden. Bin daraus nicht schlau geworden. Das mit der anderen PPA habe ich jedoch noch nicht getestet.
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: danke schonmal, ich schau mir das gleich mal an
<k1l> vorher ppa-purge nutzen um das edgers ppa loszuwerden
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Du sprichst von der PPA: ppa:mamarley/nvidia?
<a101755> Falls jemand bereit ist, mir bei meinem Problem zu helfen, ich hab noch ein paar weitere Fakten. Die würde ich aber erst auf Nachfrage posten :)
<k1l> ich würde evtl mal mit dem enablement stack probieren, das bringt einen neuen kernel und xorg
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: schon geschehen :)
<k1l> a101755: lspci/lsusb zeigt das modul nicht an?
<a101755> k1l: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05c6:9205 Qualcomm, Inc. also der Treiber scheint geladen zu sein
<jokrebel> a101755: Und die weiteren Fakten locken vielleicht dann ja doch jemanden hervor der Ideen hat. Sorum funktioniert das ...
<a101755> jokrebel: ich wollt halt nicht vollmüllen :)
<a101755> Also Treiber scheint geladen
<a101755> der network-manager zeigt einen Haken bei 'Mobiles  Breitband aktivieren' an
<a101755> aber: im Menü weiter oben ist der Text 'Mobiles Breitband nicht aktiviert' an - nicht auswählbar
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Enablement stack wie im WIki beschrieben installieren, richtig?
<TheDailyDriver> per Terminal
<k1l> TheDailyDriver: immer der reihe nach
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Ja, ich würde zuerst mal die neue PPA testen, okay?
<k1l> erst das ppa purgen. dann anderes ppa testen. wenn das nicht geht das ppa purgen und dann das enablement stack probieren
<TheDailyDriver> k1l alles klar, dann bin ich erstmal beschäftigt, danke :)
<a101755> Nach Restart des network-managers werden folgen Meldungen im SYSLOG ausgegeben ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/12299969/plain/
<a101755> find auf cdc-wdm1 zeigt fragliche Stellen
<a101755> ansonsten bin ich, wie in "http://thinkwiki.de/Qualcomm_Gobi_2000_unter_Linux_installieren" beschrieben, vorgegangen 
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Da bin ich wieder. Die PPA hatte die gleichen Ergebnisse wie vorher. Habe jetzt die LTS Enablement Stacks installiert. Soll ich nun wieder die empfohlenen Treiber (346) aus den offiziellen Quellen testen?
<k1l> ja
<TheDailyDriver> Alles klar
<TheDailyDriver> k1l: Selbes Ergebnis...
<TheDailyDriver> Ich weiß bei linux hilft eine Neuinstallation so gut wie nie, wäre es vielleicht dennoch ratsam das System neu auzusetzen?
<bekks> Hast du bisher nach jedem Fehlversuch die Logs analysiert?
<TheDailyDriver> bis jetzt konnte ich in den Logs noch keinen eindeutigen Fehler finden
<bekks> Dann zeig doch mal die Logs.
<TheDailyDriver> immer nur: Cannot load 'nvida', Sorry you Hardware is not supported und sowas.
<bekks> "immer nur" ist zu ungenau.
<TheDailyDriver> Welche genau? Vielleicht gibt es ja eine von der ich nichts weiß :)
<bekks> In welchen Logs hast DU geguckt?
<TheDailyDriver> moment
<bekks> Na komm schon, welche Logs?
<TheDailyDriver> ich suche den genau namen dieser einen Prime log...
<bekks> Und das war das einzige Log?
<TheDailyDriver> Nein
<TheDailyDriver> xorg.0, xorg.1, prime-supported.log, Diese Prime log (dächte sie hieß prime-upstart oder soetwas) und syslog
<bekks> Du bekommst seit Stunden den Fehler "cannot load nvidia module" - hast du einmal versucht das Modul per Hand zu laden?
<TheDailyDriver> Nein. Ich habe danach gegooglt aber nicht gefunden wie das gehen soll. (Ich bin noch unerfahren.)
<bekks> "modprobe nvidia" - Suchbegriff "how to load nvidia module".
<TheDailyDriver> Ich bin noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen da ich nicht glaube das, dass was anderes ist als das "automatische" Laden des Moduls
<TheDailyDriver> und ich kriege auch die gleiche Meldung wie beim normalen Laden in der Log: modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<bekks> Aha. Also gibt es das Modul nicht.
<bekks> Also schlug die Installation fehl.
<bekks> Sollte Dir aber mal aufgefallen sein.
<TheDailyDriver> Woran?
<bekks> An der Fehlermeldung??
<TheDailyDriver> Es gab keine
<TheDailyDriver> oder sprichst du von der: modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.?
<bekks> 0906 225622 < TheDailyDriver> und ich kriege auch die gleiche Meldung wie beim normalen Laden in der Log: modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<TheDailyDriver> Die ist mir natürlich aufgefallen ja
<bekks> Gerade eben sagtest du, dass du eine Meldung bekommst.
<TheDailyDriver> Genau
<TheDailyDriver> Das die Installation nicht funktioniert ist mir schon klar ;)
<bekks> Ja, und diese Meldung reicht völlig aus - das Modul existiert nicht. Warum? Weil die Installation fehlschlug.
<bekks> Offensichtlich ist dir das ganz und gar nicht klar.
<TheDailyDriver> Schon, ich versuche ja die ganzezeit eine funktionierende Installation hinzubekommen
<bekks> Und hast bisher kein einziges MAl geprüft, warum die Installation fehlschluf.
<bekks> *fehlschlug.
<bekks> Alle Treiber runterschmeissen, dann den aktuellen Treiber aus den Repos installieren und die komplette Ausgabe ALLER dazu notwendigen Befehle in einen Pastebin schieben, danke.
<TheDailyDriver> Ich habe keine Ahnung wo man soetwas überprüft. Ich dachte das für gewöhnlich Fehler bei der Installation im output ankommen sollten... Werde ich jetzt noch einmal machen
<bekks> Nun, du hast die MEldung, dass das nvidia Modul nicht existiert einfach dauernd gelesen und ignoriert.
<TheDailyDriver> hm das stimmt. Ich wusste damit nichts anzufangen da sich das sehr allgemein anhört
<bekks> Das hört sich extrem detailiert und konkret an.
<bekks> Das Kernmodul deines Problems existiert nicht. Kann man natürlich auch nur als Randproblem sehen.
<TheDailyDriver> Gut. Da fehlt es mir wohl einfach an Erfahrung. Ich weiß noch nicht mal was genau das Modul ist. Für mich beinhaltet dieses alles. Und das wirkt dann auf mich als wolle man mir sagen der Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden.
<TheDailyDriver> Ich werde da in Zukunft mal genauer nachlesen
<bekks> "Für mich beinhaltet es alles." - und dann ignorierst du die Meldung, es existiere nicht. Passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.
<bekks> So, und jetzt weiter im Text.
<TheDailyDriver> reboote jetzt und installiere wieder die Treiber.
<TheDailyDriver> hier die Outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12301309/
<Lothenon> hm, sieht soweit ok aus, kann zumindest keine fehler sehen. reboote mal und schau dann nochmal nach
<bekks> NEIN
<bekks> Reboots töten kleine Kätzchen.
<TheDailyDriver> okay :D
<bekks> TheDailyDriver: Du bist gerade wie genau online, per Browser?
<TheDailyDriver> rihcitg
<TheDailyDriver> *richtig
<bekks> Und dazu hast du dich angemeldet, richtig?
<TheDailyDriver> Angemeldet auf meinem Laptop oder im Browser?
<TheDailyDriver> bzw im webchat
<bekks> Im Browser aber nicht am Laptop geht ja schlecht...
<bekks> Von daher ist deine Gegenfrage sinnlos. :)
<bekks> Und wärst du nicht im Webchat, wärst du nicht hier.
<TheDailyDriver> Mit anmelden mein ich als mein benutzer auf meinem Rechner 
<bekks> Natürlich.
<TheDailyDriver> ja aber ich bin kein registrierter freenode nutzer
<bekks> Das spielt keine Rolle, der freenode Teil.
<TheDailyDriver> Ja ich bin über diesen Webchat hier angemeldet
<bekks> Du bist in der _graphischen Umgebung_ auf deinem Rechner angemeldet, und versuchst dafür einen Treiber zu installieren und auszutauschen, während sie läuft...
<bekks> Jetzt überleg mal woran es wohl liegen könnte, dass der Treiber nicht geladen werden kann.
<TheDailyDriver> Ja, das habe ich bist jetzt immer so gemacht O.o und es hat auch geklappt
<TheDailyDriver> Das wäre ja super wenn es das wäre
<bekks> Offensichtlich ja wohl nicht...
<bekks> Das ist zumindest eine gern gewählte Fehlerquelle.
<TheDailyDriver> naja, nicht mit nvidia-prime... das waren dann normale Rechner mit nur einer GPU.
<bekks> 22Das spielt keine wirkliche Rolle.
<TheDailyDriver> Alles klar dann versuche ich das nochmal! Hört sich gut an!
<bekks> Damit die graphische Umgebung einen anderen Treiber verwenden kann, muss sie beendet werden...
<bekks> Was genau versuchst du jetzt wie nochmal?
<bekks> Und warum rebootest du dauernd?
<TheDailyDriver> Ich würde jetzt den Driver purgen, und in grub mit text argument booten
<bekks> Ich nicht.
<TheDailyDriver> im wiki steht man soll nach der Installation rebooten
<TheDailyDriver> okay, was dann?
<bekks> Ich würde purge benutzen und dann als Logintyp Console wählen im Anmeldefenster.
<TheDailyDriver> kommt das nicht aufs gleiche raus?
<bekks> Du kannst natürlich rebooten, aber das ist das selbe wie ein sudo service restart lightdm 
<TheDailyDriver> achja, lightdm ist auch so eine sache: unrecognized service
<bekks> Also hast du keine Ubuntu Standardinstallation.
<TheDailyDriver> Nein Gnome
<TheDailyDriver> GDM richtig?
<bekks> Ja.
<TheDailyDriver_> Okay wie man merkt hat das geklappt
<TheDailyDriver_> Kann ich nicht auch einfach purgen, im text mode starten und dann die Treiber installieren?
<bekks> Du kannst auch einfach im Textmodus starten, purgen und die Treiber neuinstallieren.
<TheDailyDriver_> Gut das war meine Frage vorhin :)
<TheDailyDriver_> Dann auf gehts
<TheDailyDriver_> Und ich restarte da es nicht bedeutend Langsamer ist. Vorallem nicht wenn man die zeit die man braucht um den Befehl einzutippen mitzählt
<bekks> Dann tippst du ECHT langsam :P
<TheDailyDriver_> Hmm :D ich vertausche auch gern mal den servicenamen mit restart
<TheDailyDriver_> naja gut ich mach mal weiter
<TheDailyDriver_> tschüss GUI
<TheDailyDriver_M> Installiert. Muss ich nach der Installation irgendwas beachten oder einfach reboot/gdm starten?
<bekks> Einfach gdm neustarten
<TheDailyDriver> hm. Selbes Ergebnis, modul fehlt
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "uname -a"?
<TheDailyDriver> Linux T-850 3.19.0-26-generic #28~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 12 14:09:17 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> TheDailyDriver: Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "sudo find /var/lib/dkms -name make.log"?
<TheDailyDriver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12301721/
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal die Logs /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-346/346.82/3.19.0-26-generic/x86_64/log/make.log und /var/lib/dkms/bbswitch/0.7/3.19.0-26-generic/x86_64/log/make.log
<TheDailyDriver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12301754/
<TheDailyDriver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12301757/
<bekks> Und ein "ls -lha /lib/modules/3.19.0-26-generic/updates/dkms/" bitte
<TheDailyDriver> gerne doch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12301781/
<bekks> TheDailyDriver: Und die Ausgabe von "grep -r nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/"? :)
<TheDailyDriver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12301969/
<TheDailyDriver> kurzer relog
<TheDailyDriver> bekks vielleicht doch nochmal restarten? Konfiguriert sich dabei nicht noch was?
<TheDailyDriver_M> Bekks: bin noch mit Handy drin falls du was hast ;) danke schon mal für deine hervorragende Hilfe!
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-05
<LupusE> hi
<agentsoul> Hallo seahorse zeigt mir meine private Keys nicht an. Von 4 Schlüsseln wird nur einer 1 angezeigt. Vorhanden sind alle (gpg -K)
<Z3r0Z3r0> Hi! gibt es evtl. einen Befehl um ein Prozess anzuhalten wie mit "Strg+Z" ?
<stevieh> ja. man kill
<Lengsdorfer> keine ahnung, was du vorhast, aber womöglich macht dich kill glücklich
<geser> ein SIGSTOP senden
<Z3r0Z3r0> ich will mit einem script ein Prozess pausieren und wieder fortsetzen...
<Z3r0Z3r0> ah geht doch mit kill Danke
<Frickelpit> Z3r0Z3r0: Alternativ kannste auch mit bg, fg arbeiten
<sdx23> Was ist so die üblicherweise zu verwendende remote desktop Lösung? Suche für ein kubuntu, möglichst so, dass das Ding dauerhaft läuft, gerne auch mit keyauth
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, kommt auf die Anforderung d'rauf an...
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, muss man sich auf bestehende Benutzer Sitzungen verbinden koennen?
<sdx23> Robert_Zenz: statische Einrichtung am Server, inklusive Portfreigabe. Ich möchte von aussen auf den aktuellen Desktop zugreifen können. Am besten so, dass der Nutzer benachrichtigt wird.
<sdx23> Robert_Zenz: ja, genau.
<sdx23> und am liebsten würde ich die "empfohlene" Lösung nutzen, d.h. nicht selbst in den xsession scripten rumfummeln.
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, da weisz ich nur das VNC das kann, vielleicht auch RDP, weisz ich aber nicht genau.
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, achja, ich muss leider die obligatorische Frage stellen wieso auf einem Server eine grafische Oberflaeche laufen wird. ^^
<sdx23> Robert_Zenz: musst du nicht. Das ist kein Server.
<sdx23> für's log: x11vnc ist the way to go. Kann man per vncviewer über ssh tunneln.
<Frickelpit> sdx23: was ist mit x2go?
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, ah, sehr gut, habe ich falsch verstanden.
<Robert_Zenz> Frickelpit, kann x2go sich auf bestehende Sitzungen verbinden?
<Frickelpit> k.a., deswegen fragte ich, ob es eine Alternative sei.
<dasjoe> sdx23: x11vnc kann zumindest an lightdm geflanscht werden, ich weiß gerade nicht, welchen DM Kubuntu verwendet
<dasjoe> sdx23: in lightdm kannst du aber auch tightvncserver aktivieren, dann bekommst du allerdings eine eigene Session
<Robert_Zenz> Frickelpit, also ebenfalls fuer's Log: x2go kann Sitzungen suspenden und wieder aufnehmen, was das genau heiszt konnte ich gerade aber nicht herausfinden.
<sdx23> Frickelpit: ich will keine remote session, sondern die laufende attachen. Geht das damit denn?
<sdx23> dasjoe: genau das will ich nicht. Aber nach dem Ansatz gerade, muss der Benutzer halt noch ein Skript ausführen, das ist auch ok.
<sdx23> Robert_Zenz: afair kann es nicht bestehende, lokale Sitzungen attachen
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, achso, du willst die selbe Sitzung wie der der vor dem PC sitzt? Dann VNC.
<Frickelpit> sdx23: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/X2Go/ Hinweisbox sagt, Thema erledigt.
<sdx23> Robert_Zenz: ja, wie geschrieben: geht soweit mit x11vnc und vncviewer
<sdx23> - nur dass es aktuell nach dem disconnect die session zerschiesst :(
<dasjoe> sdx23: --forever
<dasjoe> Oder meinst du light-locker? Ja, das ist doof
<sysdef> xpra?
<sdx23> dasjoe: werd ich testen. Aber mit "zerschiesst" meine ich "man kann keine vernünftigen Tastatureingaben mehr machen. Werden seltsam zusätzliche Zeichen eingefügt.
<sdx23> sysdef: nein :)
<sysdef> .o( denkt man einmal mit :/ )
<dasjoe> sdx23: http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/ - paar Jahre alt, aber neulich hat's noch so funktioniert ;)
<sdx23> sysdef: sry, ist halt nicht was ich will
<sdx23> hm, wenn man's mit ctrl-c im terminal kill bleibt die fremde Session danach in Ordnung
<koegs> sdx23: x11vnc nutze ich dafür
<koegs> http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8984
<koegs> Ansonsten xrdp, ist auch schneller über langsame Verbindungen
<christian_> #kubuntu
<Gaming4LifeDE> Hallo. Ich habe Probleme damit, Ubuntu auf einer NVMe SSD zu installieren (in VirtualBox, aber die VM liegt auf einer Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSD). Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<k1l_> das sollte das ubuntu in der vbox eigentlich gar nicht sehen. da die vbox ja nur fake hardware anzeigt dem gast
<bekks> Gaming4LifeDE: Welches Problem hast du denn dabei?
<Gaming4LifeDE> Dass der Installer crasht, wenn man versucht auf einer NVMe SSD zu installieren
<bekks> Du siehst in der VM gar keine NVMe. Du siehst nur vom Host zur Verfügung gestellten Speicherplatz.
<k1l_> Gaming4LifeDE: nohcmal. das sieht der gast gar nicht. der installiert auf eine "vbox hdd"
<Gaming4LifeDE> Man kann auswählen, was für einen Controller die VBoxHDD benutzen soll. Selbst die Live CD erkennts als NVMe an
<bekks> Du kannst gar keinen NVMe Controller wählen.
<bekks> Du kannst nur die von vbox virtualisierten Controller wählen.
<Gaming4LifeDE> wo kann man Screenshots abladen für hier?
<bekks> Auf einer der Millionen picpaste Seiten, wir brauchen nur die URL.
<Gaming4LifeDE> http://picpaste.de/NVMe.png
<Gaming4LifeDE> Hat er so geschluckt und eine Live CD im Gast sieht es auch als nvme0n1
<bekks> Flash storage emulation: New NVMHCI storage controller emulation available, able to emulate NVME devices - Flash storage - on guest Virtual Machine.
<bekks> Auszug aus: https://blogs.oracle.com/virtualization/entry/oracle_vm_virtualbox_5_14
<bekks> VBox stellt einen virtualisierten Controller zur Verfügung.
<bekks> Das ist nicht dein "echter".
<bekks> Und wo das vdi gespeichert ist, hat auch nichts mit dem Controller zu tun.
<Gaming4LifeDE> Die VDI ist auf meiner Samsung 950 Pro
<bekks> Und nur deine VM meint, dass die "Festplatte" dort (das vdi) an einem NVMe hängt.
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit der realen HW zu tun.
<Gaming4LifeDE> ich installiere es ja auch in der VM. Aber das löst ja mein Problem nicht
<k1l_> Gaming4LifeDE: lass mal den ganzen sonder blödsinn da. der macht nicht das was du denkst, das er macht. installier das ubuntu ganz normal in der vbox.
<k1l_> Gaming4LifeDE: dein problem ist, dass da sicher die treiber für das fake vbox nvme modul fehlen. lass das einfach weg.
<bekks> Leg einen SATA Controller an, und los.
<Gaming4LifeDE> Ich will es mit NVMe ausprobieren weil ich das System demnächst auf meiner 950 pro als Host installiere. Aber ich habe nicht vor, meine SSD zu plätten, wenn danach kein System drauf läuft
<bekks> Das eine hat mit dem anderen genau nichts zu tun.
<christian_> warum sollte Dein System platt gehen wenn Du die Installation normal durchführst 
<k1l_> Gaming4LifeDE: das hat aber mit vbox nichts tu tun. das erfindet eine nvme mit eigenen treibern. und wie du siehst sind die suboptimal
<Gaming4LifeDE> Weil ich nicht vor habe, mir ein dual boot mit Windows einzurichten
<Gaming4LifeDE> Wenn alles klappt, dann will ich Ubuntu auf meiner realen SSD installieren, aber erst möchte ich wissen, ob Ubuntu überhaupt drauf laufen kann
<bekks> Auch ein Dualboot hat nichts damit zu tun.
<bekks> Nimm eine Livecd, sichere deine SSD, klemm alle anderen Platten ab, installier Ubuntu, teste es. Wenn es nicht geht, klemm den Kram wieder an, spiel das Backup zurück.
<bekks> Da muss man nicht mit vbox herumhampeln :)
<Gaming4LifeDE> Weiß ich. Aber wenn ich mein Ubuntu später auf meiner echten SSD installieren will, dann muss ich ja löschen, was jetzt drauf ist. und das ist das Windows 7, dass jetzt läuft. Aber ich möchte nicht mein Windows platt machen, nur um danach zu sehen, dass es nicht geht
<bekks> Lies was ich schrieb. :)
<Gaming4LifeDE> backups funktionieren nicht. habe ich schon veruscht
<Gaming4LifeDE> *versucht
<bekks> Wenn Backups nicht funktionieren machst du etwas falsch.
<Gaming4LifeDE> dann will der nicht mehr booten und ich muss neu installieren
<bekks> Dann machst du das Backup "falsch".
<Gaming4LifeDE> weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nur dass es nicht ging, als ich es probiert habe
<bekks> Dann machst du das Backup falsch.
<rsync> ein backup das nicht funktioniert ist nichts wert
<Gaming4LifeDE> wie gesagt, das weiß ich nicht. aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Ich möchte nur das Ubuntu erstmal in der VM zum laufen kriegen und damit habe ich im Moment ein Problem
<rsync> was ist dein problem genau?
<Gaming4LifeDE> Die Frage ist hier, warum es nicht geht
<rsync> was geht nicht.. 
<Gaming4LifeDE> Dass der Installer während der Installation abstürzt
<rsync> installierst dus auf einer ssd?
<christian_> Wenn du Ubuntu in der VM installierst läuft das wie in einer Datei und kannst du nicht mit der realen Hardware vergleichen 
<rsync> befindet sich das file der vm auf einer ssd?
<Gaming4LifeDE> weiß ich, aber dann weiß ich, dass es sich generell auf NVMe installieren lässt, und das will ich. mehr nicht
<Gaming4LifeDE> ja
<rsync> verschlüsselst du? 
<Gaming4LifeDE> nein
<christian_> Versuch die Installation mit alle default einstellungen 
<rsync> sry bin debian benutzer, weiss nicht ob das in ubuntu geht.. nur so der fälle
<Gaming4LifeDE> habe ich
<k1l> Gaming4LifeDE: nochmal. das fake nvme ist kein vergleich zu dem nvme als echte hardware
<rsync> erstelle das image auf einer hd nicht ssd zum testen
<Gaming4LifeDE> aber wie lässt sich das system auf der virtuellen NVMe SSD installieren?
<rsync> probier erstmal obs auf einer normalen hd geht
<Gaming4LifeDE> das geht. nur halt mit normalem SATA controller
<christian_> Deine NVMe SSD wird von Ubuntu nicht als die erkannt 
<rsync> ja mach mal, damit du ssd ausschliessen kannst als ursache.. 
<Gaming4LifeDE> ich weiß ja dass es auf einer hdd mit virtuellem sata controller läuft
<rsync> dann ist die ursache wohl bei der ssd oder einstellungen diesbezüglich zu suchen
<christian_> Welche Ubuntu Version nutzt du 
<Gaming4LifeDE> aber kann der unterschied im virtuellen nvme controller statt sata controller liegen? das würde es erklären, aber wieso geht es darauf nicht?
<rsync> kA, das wäre herauszufinden.. aber wenn es das ist, hast du ja schonmal die fehlerquelle
<christian_> installierst du mit einer ISO oder LIVE DVD , Stick oder was
<Gaming4LifeDE> iso
<christian_> welche 
<Gaming4LifeDE> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Gaming4LifeDE> ich kann das teil auch auf einem virtuellen sata controller installieren, wobei die vdi auf meiner ssd liegt. also muss es ja der unterschied zwischen den virtuellen controllern sein.
<Gaming4LifeDE> ein treiber ist ja im kernel, aber will trotzdem nicht installieren
<bekks> Ubuntu unterstützt wohl den virtualisierten NVMe Controller nicht OOTB. Da hilft nur der oben beschriebene Weg.
<Gaming4LifeDE> nur wie kann ich dann wissen, ob es auf dem echten controller läuft, ohne die SSD räumen zu müssen?
<bekks> Habe ich oben beschrieben.
<Gaming4LifeDE> ja, backup - das letztes mal nicht funktioniert hat
<bekks> Dann beheb das.
<bekks> Wie hast du das Backup denn gemacht?
<Gaming4LifeDE> außerdem wäre das ewig lang backup ziehen, nur um dann womöglich zu sehen, dass es gar nicht geht
<k1l> dann kauf mir einen pc mit nvme dann teste ich das eben für dich
<Gaming4LifeDE> weiß ich nicht mehr genau
<Gaming4LifeDE> und nein, ich bin leider nicht so reich :D
<bekks> Gaming4LifeDE: Gut, dann ist das herumraten wertlos. Mach ein funktionierendes Backup, und teste.
<Gaming4LifeDE> erinner mich daran, wenn ich millionär bin :D
<christian_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/696999/unable-to-install-grub-in-dev-nvme/741159
<Gaming4LifeDE> das weiß ich schon
<christian_> ich wäre auch für die Richtige Installation,  Windows time to say... wechsel to arch :-)
<Gaming4LifeDE> geht nicht wegen den ganzen spielen
<Gaming4LifeDE> ich muss windows mindestens in ner vm mit gpu passthrough haben
<k1l> Gaming4LifeDE: ja dann können wir dir nicht helfen. du willst es nicht richtig testen und anders geht es nicht.
<Gaming4LifeDE> wohl wahr
<Gaming4LifeDE> außerdem ich habe linux auch 1000x lieber. aber spiele laufen halt gar nicht (zumindest viele, die ich spiele)
<bekks> Dann brauchst du ein Dualboot.
<Gaming4LifeDE> geometry dash läuft auf wine, stardew valley hat nen linux client, aber fallout 4 ist das problem. oder knapp 30 andere spiele in meiner steam bibliothek
<bekks> Und die gibt es auch nicht in Steam unter Linux?
<Gaming4LifeDE> dann würde ich das linux nicht mal nutzen. ich rede im endeffekt den ganzen abend ununterbrochen mit freunden auf skype oder hangouts. da kann ich nicht ewig hin und her botten
<christian_> zum spielen brauchst du  Windows das ist richtig, 
<Gaming4LifeDE> fallout 4 hat keinen linux client
<Gaming4LifeDE> und unter wine läufts auch nicht
<bekks> Gut, dann ist doch klar dass du kein Linux haben willst.
<christian_> wine kannst du vergessen 
<bekks> Und damit ist diese ganze Diskussion sinnfrei.
<bekks> Bau Dir eine Linux VM, unter Windows, und gut.
<Gaming4LifeDE> nein eigentlich nicht. ich möchte windows eigentlich in eine vm schieben und per gpu passthrough geug performance zum spielen haben. aber dafür muss ja erstmal das linux als host drauf
<bekks> Kannste vergessen.
<Gaming4LifeDE> wieso?
<bekks> Weil das mit dem GPU passthrough nicht so funktioniert wie du denkst.
<christian_> Bist du auf Ubuntu fixiert 
<Gaming4LifeDE> ich weiß dass man das extra an einen monitor anschließen kannst
<Gaming4LifeDE> nein
<christian_> oder darf es was anderes auch sein 
<Gaming4LifeDE> *musst
<bekks> Hast du eine VM mit gpu passthrough, dann reisst du dem Host die Grafikkarte raus beim Starten der VM. Wird der Host nicht witzig finden.
<k1l> christian_: für deine arch werbung bist du hier im falschen kanal :)
<Gaming4LifeDE> ich weiß, aber ich kann ne 2. grafikkarte einbauen (ich habe noch eine ältere hier rum liegen)
<bekks> Du brauchst eine DEDIZIERTE GPU um das zu tun. Sprich: eine zweite Grafikkarte, die du durchreichst.
<Gaming4LifeDE> weiß ich. die habe ich
<bekks> Dann mach das. Geht aber auch zum Test nur mit echter HW.
<Gaming4LifeDE> weiß ich aber ich möchte halt erstmal, ob mein host system überhaupt drauf laufen kann
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<bekks> du willst nicht richtig testen, also lass es.
<christian_> mach ein ordentliches Image und versuch es in Ruhe auf der real Hardware 
<Gaming4LifeDE> ich will nicht mein system kaputt machen, dass ich ewig zum installieren gebraucht habe weil windows 7 keinen nvme treiber mitliefert, nur damit ich womöglich sehen kann dass es so nicht läuft und dann alles weg ist
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<christian_> verlieren kannst du nichts 
<bekks> Mach ein funktionierendes Backup, und teste.
<christian_> live dvd und  mit dd 
<Gaming4LifeDE> andere möglichkeiten habe ich ja nicht, aber ich muss hoffen dass es mir nicht kaputt geht wenn ich versuche es wieder zurück zu spielen wenn es nicht geht
<bekks> Mach ein FUNKTIONIERENDES Backup.
<Gaming4LifeDE> wie muss der command genau aussehen?
<bekks> https://freetux.wordpress.com/2007/12/23/systembackup-mit-dd/
<bekks> So.
<bekks> 9 Jahre alter Artikel, und immer noch gültig.
<Gaming4LifeDE> danke. ich gehe jetzt erstmal ins bett weil jetzt mache ich das bestimmt nicht mehr
<Gaming4LifeDE> danke für die hilfe
<christian_> solltest du keine Erfahrung damit haben, rate ich dir den befehl dd ab, nutze lieber ein tool wie trueimage 
<Gaming4LifeDE> ok
<Gaming4LifeDE> gute ancht
<Gaming4LifeDE> *nacht
<christian_> Gute Nact
 * bekks smells data loss.
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-06
<workstation> hallo leute,kann mir jemand helfen 
<workstation> ich wollte ein iso image mounten 
<workstation> aber wenn ich das programm öffne fragt der trotzdem noch danach das er cd haben will,obwohl gemountet
<___0Z3r0Z3r0> Moin! Die Ausgabe von "free" ist bei mir total verschoben, die Werte sind planlos verstreut und nicht untereinander. Gibt es da irgendeinen trick um das wieder lesbar zu machen?  So sieht das aus :P http://pastebin.com/VJCzsNF1
<stevieh> ich denke, stell mal die sprache auf englisch für sowas. Weiss grad nicht, was das ist, irgendeine LC_ variable, denk ich
<stevieh> LC_MESSAGES="posix" free
<___0Z3r0Z3r0> nice! Danke
<janda> guten morgen und: happy birthday LINUX 
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dee> who
<dee> guten tag an alle, absoluter neuling hier
<eagle_eye> hallo
<koegs> hallo
<eagle_eye> Ich bin hier neu, frisch auf der webseite eingelesen, gibt es hier irgendwelche HöflichkeitsRegeln
<koegs> eagle_eye: im Topic ist der link auf http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln
<eagle_eye> danke
<koegs> ansonsten in der kurzfassung: höflich bleiben, geduld haben und alles was nix mit support zu tun hat in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<eagle_eye> ok, support ist das Stichwort
<eagle_eye> Warum geht mein Wlan aus und nicht wieder an, wenn ich die klappe des netbooks schließe, betreibe ubuntu im terminal ohne gui
<Lengsdorfer> eagle_eye, das ist vermutlich ein ding vom netbook. schau mal, ob das netbook irgendne tastenkombination zum an/ausschalten des wlan hat. meins hat sowas
<koegs> ich würde eher denken das Notebook geht in den standby
<Lengsdorfer> oder so
<eagle_eye> es hat auf jedenfall ein knop an der seite, den ih aber nicht betätige
<stevieh> und dass es nicht wieder angeht kann z.b. mit nem kaputten Treiber zu tun haben, da gibts aber tricks
<eagle_eye> bei der installation war was mit b43 cutter etc. aber das habe ich installiert, sonst hätte ich überhaupt kein wlan und im boot sehe ich das der networkmanager das wlan anmacht auto aber ich selber wicd curses benutzen will was wiederum nicht benutzt werden will
<stevieh> wie bedient man denn den networkmanager via console?
<Frickelpit> nmcli oder nmtui
<eagle_eye> der networkmanager startet ja beim boot das wlan, aber um zu sehen welche netze da sind nehme ich wicd-curses
<stevieh> weia
<stevieh> na dann.
<stevieh> und, was sagt der network manager, wenn das wlan nach dem resume nicht mehr geht?
<___0Z3r0Z3r0> Hi! Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Verschlüsselung vom Home-Verzeichnis aufhebe?
<eagle_eye> stevieh: wie frage ich den ab per konsole
<koegs> ___0Z3r0Z3r0: da musst du ein bisschen auf der konsole arbeiten
<koegs> ___0Z3r0Z3r0: support findet hier statt, nicht im query
<koegs> ___0Z3r0Z3r0: ist ja nicht so als hätte man dir das schon mehrfach gesagt...
<koegs> ___0Z3r0Z3r0: du sollst mich nicht privat, im eigenen fenster, oder wie auch immer dein client das anstellt, anschreiben
<___0Z3r0Z3r0> ok sry
<koegs> schöne scripte schreiben, aber den irc-client nicht bedienen können -.-
<___0Z3r0Z3r0> ja bin absolute newfag in irc
<eagle_eye>  /quit
<koegs> jedenfalls ohne gewähr, da nicht selber getestet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4950/how-to-stop-using-built-in-home-directory-encryption/505515#505515
<stevieh> weg isser. Die jugend ist immer so ungeduldig
<___0Z3r0Z3r0> hmm also das kommt mir verdächtig vor "sudo rm -rf /home/$USER.backup/.ecryptfs" werd lieber noch ein 2tes backup machen und es nicht veränern
<koegs> das ist schon ok, aber es immer gut ein unverändertes backup zu haben :)
<stevieh> backups retten lebern
<folg> hallo
<folg> Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Ubuntu Container auf einem Ubuntu 16.04 LXD host. Ich kann alles pingen, mit netcat in beide richtungen tcp verbindungen mit netcat nutzen. Und mit python einen http server vom container anbieten und benutzen. Aber es ist mir nicht möglich den Container via apt zu aktualisieren oder mit curl/wget etwas über http herunterladen.
<Nino73> hii kallo leute habe ein kleines problem ich habe das ubuntu 16.04 aber keine audio
<Nino73> und bei start bekomme di e meldungen
<Nino73> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<Nino73> ath10k_pci could not fetch firmware file ath10k QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin
<Nino73> kann jemand mir helfen?
<jokrebel> na das nenn ich mal "Geduld" ... 
<jokrebel> aber dann halt fürs Protokoll: Vielleicht fände sich die Lösung hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation
<Nino73> hallo kann jemand mir helfen
<Nino73> mit ubuntu 16.04
<jokrebel> na das nenn ich mal "Geduld" ... 
<jokrebel> aber dann halt fürs Protokoll: Vielleicht fände sich die Lösung hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation
<Nino73> ich habe es schon versuche mit den firmware_1.160_all.deb
<Nino73> und trotzem
<Nino73> ist diese meldung bei hochladen das pc
<jokrebel> Nino73: Was sagt ein lsusb zu dem Teil? Und ist ath10k nicht was mit WLAN? Was hat das mit nem Audioproblem zu tun?
<Nino73> das audio ist eine andere
<Nino73> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<Nino73> denke ich mal
<jokrebel> 18:52:31   jokrebel | Nino73: Was sagt ein lsusb zu dem Teil? 
<Nino73> ich mach gleich
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23142226/
<jokrebel> dann noch ein lspci
<Nino73> das leiste von audio bewegt aber kommt keine sound raus
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23142230/
<jokrebel> Hast Du auch HDMI?
<Nino73> ja bei beide nvidia wenn von da die monitor mit hdmi dann kommt audio von die bildschirm lautersprecher
<jokrebel> Du scheinst da wohl mehrere Audio-Devices zu haben
<jokrebel> naja - dann geht audio doch ;-)
<Nino73> aber von der sound 2.1 was in der mainboard nicht
<Nino73> ja über das monitor schon aber das monitor muss mit hdmi
<Nino73> von der rear pannel kommt keine audio
<jokrebel> Schau mal im Terminal mit Alsamixer. ggf. kannst da die passendere Karte auswählen
<Nino73> da sind auch alle an trotzem kopmmt keine audio
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cevsqp
<jokrebel> "alle an" ist auch nicht unbedingt das Zielführende
<Nino73> habe schon mal einzel aus und einzel an trotzem keine audio
<jokrebel> Glaub mit F6 kann man die Karte, die benutzt werden soll, wählen.
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cevtvz
<jokrebel> Nino73: ggf. kann man das auch in den Klangeinstellungen auf der grafischen Oberfläche wählen. Da ich hier aber keinen Rechner mit mehreren Soundkarten zur Verfügung habe, kann ich das auch nicht nachstellen.
<Nino73> ich habe schon das auch probiert ich denke das der driver das zrxi sound blaster fehlt
<jokrebel> naja - welche da jetzt die richtige ist weis ich auch nicht. Aber es stehen ja mehrere Einstellungen zur Auswahl
<Nino73> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5478#ov
<Nino73> das ist mein board ich sehe das der creative zrxi ist nicht aufgelistet
<jokrebel> könnt auch nur im BIOS deaktivert sein?
<nagetier> Kann man ein MTP mounted Dateisystem auf der Konsole erreichen? 'mount' wirft "gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000)"
<Nino73> in bios ist alles default weil auf pc ist auch windows 7 in eine andare festplatte
<jokrebel> Nino73: Glaub lieber dem, was Dir Linux über Dein System sagt. Nicht den Herstellerangaben. Da wird gern mal kurzfristig dann doch was anderes verbaut
<Nino73> da geht alles audio w-lan
<Nino73> wenn in bios aus ist dann werde auch in windows
<Nino73> nicht gehen
<Nino73> Creative certified Sound Blaster ZxRi 120+dB SNR
<Nino73> das ist meine sound karten
<jokrebel> na wenn Du meinst, der Herstellerseite eher glauben zu müssen..
<Nino73> ich habe das ganze board auch mit windows da wird die sound karte erkennt auch ohne driver als creative sound blaster zrxi 3d core
<Nino73> ich habe auch das probleme mit der intel skylacke grafik und da habe die driver gefunden und sind an laufen
<jokrebel> Zeile 18 und 26 behauptet anderes in Deinem Paste von lspci
<Nino73> kbl_dmc_ver1_01 + skl_guc_ver6_1
<Nino73> die hatt linux auch nicht gelesen das intel audio
<Nino73> ich habe selber installieren das hatt mir intel support gesagt
<Nino73> ja weil die chipset audio nicht von ubuntu mit genommen ist
<jokrebel> na dann frag den Intel Support...
<jokrebel> wenn Du mit denen zusammen da eh schon dran rugefummelt hast
<Nino73> das chipset audio ist nicht von intel das was fehlt
<Nino73> die habe schon installiert
<Nino73> das ist die zeile 18
<Nino73> die 26 ist nvidia audio das habe auch
<Nino73> nur das audio über jack anschluss kommt nicht
<jokrebel> Du hast sogar drei Audiogeräte?
<Nino73> und das jack ist das creative zrxi sound blaster
<jokrebel> dann ist da wohl die Firmware nicht geladen
<Nino73> ja eine über intel hdmi integriert 2 über nvidia hdmi
<Nino73> und das rear anschlusse von board  aber das fehlt
<Nino73> in kann nicht meine pc an fernsehen anschlissen damit audio bekomme
<Nino73> ja genau ich denke die firmaware fehlt von der sound karte
<Nino73> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741501
<Nino73> hier ist was aber ich reden keine englisch
<Nino73> ich bin Italiener und schreibe auch eine gebrochen deutsch wie ihr schon gelesen
<jokrebel> Nino73: Gibt es kein #ubuntu-.. für Italien?
<Nino73> doch aber ich leben in deutschland
<Nino73> weiss ich nicht ob auch eine italienischer chatts support gibt
<Nino73> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2248544
<jokrebel> warum nicht? Das -de ist ja nicht für "alle die in Deutschland leben" sondern eher für "alle die in deutscher Sprache schreiben/lesen wollen/können". Das sollte für den Italienischen Kanal wohl ebenso zutreffen. Wenn Du gut italienisch sprichst/schreibst/verstehst bist Du dort sicher besser aufgehoben (auch wenn Du Dich gerade nicht in bella Italia befindest ;-)
<Nino73> hir sag jemand das solved aber es ist an ende wie gesagt ich bin auch neur nit ubuntu nutze seit 20 tage
<Nino73> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2248544
<jokrebel> aber hast Du denn 14.04? Dachte bei Dir ist ein 16.04 installiert. Da könnte es dann durchaus sein, dass der Link nicht mehr wirklich passend ist. 
<Nino73> ich habe 16.04 installiert
<Nino73> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741501
<Nino73> aber hir ist das für 16.04
<nagetier> Nino73: pavucontrol hattest du ebenfalls dir angesehen?
<Nino73> ja
<Nino73> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326126
<Nino73> hir ist auch jemand das gemach habe aber ich weiss nicht wie soll di header und die image installieren
<Nino73> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sa65r00juoh56ky/AAC7XTE7PEKVDMMldbsX4nYXa?dl=0
<Nino73> ich habe die aber wie soll es manchen
<Nino73> soll einfach die deb mit installieren
<Nino73> mit gdebi
<Nino73> oder soll über terminal
<jokrebel> ein .deb kann man schon auch per GUI installieren. 
<Nino73> wie?
<jokrebel> aber man bedenke: Fremdpaket gefährden das System. Man sollte der Quelle schon trauen dann
<Nino73> also das gdebi gibt es nicht als geferlich
<jokrebel> naja - für alles was nicht aus den ubuntu-Quellen selbst stammt ist man selbst verantwortlich
<jokrebel> und istallieren kann man sogar in dem man die .deb Datei einfach per rechtsklick mit zB. dem Softwarecenter öffnet. Gdebi glaub ginge auch(kenn ich grad aber nicht auswendig)
<Nino73> also ich habe es gemacht jetz start neur wenn schif einfach wieder neuer installieren
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-07
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Nino73> guten tag
<Nino73> ich habe heute bei apt-get update das fehler endeckt
<Nino73> W: plymouth module (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plymouth//.so) missing, skipping that theme.
<Nino73> kann jemand mir helfen??
<k1l_> zeig mal den ganzen output auf paste.ubuntu.com
<leszek> Nino73: kannst du ignorieren. Ist eine Warnung
<Nino73> ja aber bei start komm eine schwarze bild mit bilibop so so so
<Nino73> W: plymouth module (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plymouth//.so) missing, skipping that theme.
<leszek> Nino73: also hast du ein Problem mit dem Bootlogo plymouth ? 
<k1l_> Nino73: und die goldene frage ist, was du da vorher rumgefummelt hast :)
<Nino73> das habe ich gemacht
<jokrebel> wenn ich das richtig im Hinterkopf hab, hat er gestern wegen einem Soundproblem mit einem seiner drei Audokarten einen Thread verfolgt der ihn vielleicht zu Installtion eines speziellen Kernels brachte ... hab das aber am Schluß nicht mehr so genau verfolgen können wegen Zeitmangel.
<Nino73> ne trotzem der firmaware ich bin immer noch ohne audio erscheint das linux keine firmaware für die sound karte der zeit ist
<Nino73> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Nino73> das habe ich gemacht dann auf 1
<Nino73> sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<Nino73> und nach reboot kommt nur schwarze bild
<Nino73> dann habe ich wieder auf 0
<Nino73> und bei update der boot kommt das fehler
<Nino73> W: plymouth module (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plymouth//.so) missing, skipping that theme.
<levihevi> sers. hat jemand zeit mir beim dns server und gateway einrichten zu helfen?
<debitux> kann ubuntu mit dem 4.7er kernel inzwischen smb3 encrypted?
<debitux> mit dem 4.4er funktionierts ja leider noch nicht :(
<nsodsi> nabend
<nsodsi> ich hab ne soundblaster z in meiner kubuntu kiste (16.04) und versucht hier (http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741501&page=4) beschriebene schritte zu nutzen um die zum lalan zu bekommen. leider hat der prebuild kernel nicht gegriffen. ich hab jetzt über grub den alten kernel gewählt und konnte damit starten. wie werde ich den neueren kernel wieder komplett los? danke
<nsodsi> also nicht gegriffen heißt plasma ist bei start gecrasht und der sagte beim boot irgendwas von kaslr geht nicht
<NTQ> Kann ich in screen ausschalten, dass die eingegebenen Zeichen dargestellt werden? Ich hab zu einer seriellen Schnittstellen verbunden und möchte nicht im screen sehen, was ich tippe.
<nsodsi> hm ich komm morgen nochmal wieder
<jokrebel> hat jemand ne Idee, wie man an per DejaDup an gesicherte Dateien rankommt, wenn man an einem anderen Rechner (der auf eine ander DejaDup-Sicherung auf dem selben externen Gerät gesichert ist) sitzt?
<jokrebel> hab eine Datei XY die auf dem jetzigen Rechner um ein paar Monate veraltet ist. Die wurde aber von einem anderen Rechner aus per DejaDup wöchentlich auf einem Netzlaufwerk gesichert. Nur kann ich die halt theoretisch nur auf dem Orginalrechner wiederherstellen.
<jokrebel> Der Orginalrechner ist aber leider kaputt gegangen.
<bekks> jokrebel: Sollte gehen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/516774/can-i-restore-a-backup-on-a-different-computer-than-it-was-made
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-08
<dieWeltIstSchlec> MORGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<dieWeltIstSchlec> Hab da n ganz kleines Problem, mal wieder... Wenn ich sudo im script benutze kommt "Keine berechtigung" und kein passwort prompt 
<stevieh> jokrebel: hast du das mit dem restore rausbekommen?
<jokrebel> bekks: Ah! Vielen Dank, probier ich gleich mal
<jokrebel> stevieh: Bin noch dran
<jokrebel> nach der Anleitung würde ich aber die _komplette_ Sicherung zurückspielen. Hab nun aber auch rausgefunden, wie ich das dann für einzelne Dateien machen kann. Rechtsklick auf die Datei - "auf frühere Version zurücksetzen..." - im Auswahlmenü den Backup-Pfad entsprechend der "anderen" Sicherung abändern - das neueste Datum (hier 1.9.) auswählen - warten 
<jokrebel> Danke stevieh und bekks 
<stevieh> jokrebel: du kannst da sicher auch was auf terminal ebene machen, ist ja duplicity untendrunter
<stevieh> mein doofes deja dup meckert, dass es die Sicherung nicht prüfen konnte, obwohl alles gut ausschaut und der ein manifest geschrieben hat
<jokrebel> mir ging es erst mal nur um eine Datei (welche zeitweise täglich erweitert wird) die auf dem kaputt gegangen Rechner natürlich Monate aktueller war als auf dem vorherigen Rechner (Ersatzrechner) der nun wieder herhalten muss.
<jokrebel> Hier hat die Rücksicherung dieser (ja eigentlich fremden) Datei anstandslos geklappt.
<stevieh> supi
<stevieh> hmm... klasse. Dejadup hat die sicherung heute probiert. Beschlossen, dass sie kaputt war, will morgen schon wieder probieren, aber heute lässt es mich nicht mehr sichern...
<stevieh> wiederherstellen ist auch grau
<stevieh> ah, da war noch ne Meldung offen.
<LupusE> gmorgen
<stevieh> DUPLICITY: DEBUG 1 ist jetzt in jeder Zeile debug log... die machen ja spass
<PeterHelp> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation einer Anwendung. Ich bin ein Ubuntu Anfänger... Kann mir jemand helfen?
<deem> PeterHelp: frag einfach. wenn jemand die antwort kennt, meldet er sich schon ;)
<PeterHelp> Ich möchte Artifactory auf Ubuntu Server 16.04.1 LTS installieren. Führe ich apt-get update aus ist das Paket welches heruntergeladen werden soll mit Ign: gekennzeichnet. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache...
<ppq> apt-get update lädt keine pakete runter, PeterHelp, nur paketlisten
<ppq> wenn da "Ign" steht ist die liste schon up to date
<ppq> pakete installieren tut man mit sudo apt install
<koegs> PeterHelp: wie versuchst du denn zu installieren? ich sehe artifactory nicht in den standard repositories
<PeterHelp> Ich schreibe kurz die Befehle die ich verwende
<PeterHelp> echo "deb https://jfrog.bintray.com/artifactory-debs {distribution} {components}" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<PeterHelp> curl https://bintray.com/user/downloadSubjectPublicKey?username=jfrog | sudo apt-key add -
<PeterHelp> sudo apt-get update
<PeterHelp> sudo apt-get install jfrog-artifactory-oss
<deem> hast du da wirklich {distribution} {components} in der datei stehen?
<PeterHelp> Ja, ich folge der anleitung auf jfrog.com das steht dort so
<ppq> dann ist es eine anleitung, die mitdenken voraussetzt
<ppq> die ganz böse sorte :)
<ppq> man muss das selber ersetzen
<DaVu> PeterHelp: kannst du mal einen Link zur Anleitung zeigen?
<ppq> in diesem fall durch "xenial main"
<PeterHelp> https://www.jfrog.com/confluence/display/RTF/Installing+on+Linux+Solaris+or+Mac+OS#InstallingonLinuxSolarisorMacOS-RPMorDebianInstallation
<jokrebel> vermutung
<ppq> PeterHelp, ersetz die beiden geschweiften klammern mal durch "xenial main"
<PeterHelp> okay
<ppq> und zwar per editor in der sources.list
<ppq> nicht einfach die befehle nochmal ausführen
<PeterHelp> okay, das dauert etwas 
<k1l> urgs
<k1l> 3rd party crap in der sources.list. 
<PeterHelp> So, ich habe die Änderungen vorgenommen
<deem> PeterHelp: dann "sudo apt-get update" und danach nochmal den installations befehl
<PeterHelp> Klasse, Funktioniert jetzt! Vielen dank ppq, koegs, DaVu, jokrebel und deem :)
<DaVu> ach...ich habe doch gar nichts gemacht ;)
<stevieh> Fehler »First patch in sequence ... was a diff« beim Reparieren von README
<stevieh> deja dup ist doof.
<stevieh> und duplicity auch
<NTQ> Bei duplicity hab ich das auch schon gemerkt.
<stevieh> jetzt probier ich halt doch duplicati
<PeterHelp> Hallo, ich suche nach einem bestimmten Ordner dazu benutze ich den Befehl: find / -type d -name ".artifactory". Das führt dazu das der gesamte Bildschirm überschwappt... Wie benutze ich more und less korrekt?
<dadrc> find ... | less
<dadrc> dann kannste scrollen
<PeterHelp> Das habe ich schon probiert. Ich sehe dann nur ~ Zeichen auf dem Bildschrim
<stevieh> lass mal type weg
<PeterHelp> Wunderbar, ohne -type funktioniert die Suche. Danke :)
<stevieh> wenn du den directory parameter noch brauchst, da gibts sicher auch ein "und" beim find, weiss aber auch grad nich
<foxpalace> tach tach
<foxpalace> tilt: hihihi - moin moin ;)
<PeterHelp> JAA! Ich habe den ganzen Tag damit verbracht Artifactory zu installieren. Letztendlich hat es auch wie geklappt ich das wollte. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung von Ubuntu, ist es "sicher" Ubuntu Server out of the box zu installieren und als Produktives System laufen zu lassen ohne jegliche Einstellungen vorzunehmen oder stellt das ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar?
<foxpalace> auf keinen fall out of the box
<foxpalace> lächerlich - warum wird da z.b. mdadm und open-iscsi installiert?
<dadrc> beides keine standardpakete
<foxpalace> werden aber mit der default-installationscd installiert
<foxpalace> ubuntu hat einen ubuntu-server-* für dich - der soll dir helfen - 
<dadrc> Keine meiner Ubuntukisten hat open-iscsi installiert, und die einzige Box mit mdadm ist die, die es braucht
<koegs> PeterHelp: es spricht nichts dagegen den Server so zu benutzen wie er von derCD kommt
<foxpalace> dadrc: mach mal fresh-install
<dadrc> Ich würd noch Passwort-Auth über SSH ausmachen
<koegs> Klar gibt es aber auch hardening Guide, ufw, etc. Aber da liest man sich ja eh ein, falls das Ding aus dem Internet erreichbar sein soll
<foxpalace> systemd haut sogar timeout in eine mysql rein, obwohl timeout IN mysql gekonft ist
<foxpalace> ist systemd aber egal :))))
<PeterHelp> Okay, aus dem Internet sollte er nicht erreichbar sein. Eher Services im Firmennetzwerk bereitstellen
<foxpalace> apt-get remove --purge ufw - ist ja wohl ein MUSS in einer ubuntu
<koegs> foxpalace: hast du was sinnvolles beizutragen oder nicht?
<jokrebel> lesen tut sich es eher wie "Lust auf ranten"
<foxpalace> koegs: zu ubuntu ja - für server, mit zugriffen > 100000 pro stunde (da untertreibe ich mal) - nicht mehr. da fängst du echt nur noch an pakete zu entfernen
<dreamon> Hallo. Verwendet hier jemand ein dunkles Theme für XUbuntu? Habe irgendein Problem .. Als sieht man dies nicht mal das nicht... 
<dreamon> Als=Mal
<dreamon> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen.
<foxpalace> koegs: ich rede ja von SERVER - nicht desktop
<jokrebel> foxpalace: Wo ist der aktuelle Support-Fragen-Bezug Deiner Zeilen? 
<koegs> dreamon: Arc ist gerade sehr beliebt
<foxpalace> jokrebel: ok 1:0 für dich, aber das thema ist doch auch schon durch. ich glaube, dass doch die entscheider selber server am start mit ein paar mio zugriffen haben
<jokrebel> dreamon: Also ich bin mit Ambiance immer gut gefahren
<jokrebel> foxpalace: Was aber halt alles hier fehl am Platz ist, da drumherum zu diskutieren. Und nun bitte: Ende Offtopic. Danke
<foxpalace> ich stehe hier auf dem schlauch - ich muss mir gedanken machen, wie ich wieder von ubuntu weg komme, da es einfach keine server mehr unterstützt - stattdessen muss ich mich um redhats systemd kümmern, aber ich wollte doch kein redhat
<jokrebel> foxpalace: Letzte freundlich Bitte, die Nicht-Ubuntu-Support-Themen wo anders zu platzieren.
<foxpalace> jokrebel: ich verstehe dich - du scheinst selber in dem kreislauf gefangen zu sein - ich bin jetzt ruhig
<tilt> foxpalace: o/
<foxpalace> huhu tilt :)
<Schutzteufel> hi
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-09
<LupusE> hi
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Ich hab ein Ubuntu 14.04 in ner VBox vm laufen und festgestellt, dass ich beim Aufsetzen vergessen habe die Größe der Festplatte zu ändern. Hab die Platte per VBoxManage schon vergrößert und hänge jetzt bei GParted fest
<Anticom> Das Problem ist, dass ich sda1 nicht vergößern kann wegen der swap partition
<Anticom> Das Einzige was ich zu dem Thema gefunden habe ist, die swap Partition zu löschen, sda1 zu vergrößern und hinterher die swap Partition wieder anzulegen (vgl: http://askubuntu.com/a/558215/382883) . Gibt es einen einfacheren Weg?
<Anticom> iirc gab es da so ein cli-tool mit dem man die partition einfach auf maximale Größe aufblasen konnte
<jokrebel> was ist daran kompliziert?
<jokrebel> swapoff -a ... swap-Partition löschen ... sdxy vergrößern ... swap neu anlegen. Swap nicht löschen sondern verschieben wär komplizierter
<jokrebel> Anticom: 
<deem> Anticom: es gibt doch resize2fs
<PeterHelp> Hallo, ich habe hier eine ziemliche Amateur-Frage: Wenn ich meinen Ubuntu Server ausschalte, muss ich vorher den Installierten Apache Server herunterfahren oder kümmert sich Ubuntu selbst darum?
<k1l_> da kümmert sich ubuntu drum
<PeterHelp> Das ist ja Klasse! Gilt das generell für alle Services die auf dem System laufen?
<k1l_> ja, da kümmert sich das init system drum. also systemd bei 16.04
<PeterHelp> Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Vielen Dank für die Antwort k1l_ :)
<stevieh> ja, bei manchen Rechnern muss man aber noch das Kühlwasser vorher zudrehen. Es sei denn, die haben Aquastop
<k1l_> /slap stevieh 
<Anticom> deem: genau danach hatte ich gesucht, danke :)
<Anticom> stevieh: Würde davon abraten, mir ist mal das magnetventil verreckt und dann hatte ich die ganze Suppe im Gehäuse :(
<Ninja187> hallo, habe hier ein kleines problem bei nem nvidia treiber update das ich leider nicht alleine gelöst bekomme. hätte jemand zeit um dir etwas zu helfen?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<Ninja187> ich erhalte diese meldung beim dist-upgrade:
<Ninja187> Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
<Ninja187>   nvidia-opencl-icd-367
<Ninja187> Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
<Ninja187>  nvidia-opencl-icd-361
<Ninja187> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<Ninja187>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-361_367.44-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb
<Ninja187>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-367_367.44-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb
<Ninja187> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ninja187> ich nutze Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<k1l_> zeig mal die ausgabe von "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Anticom> Ninja187: Oh und mehrzeilige ausgaben bitte per paste.ubuntu.com pasten ;)
<Ninja187> in ordnung, ich erhalte dies http://termbin.com/5sbu
<k1l_> welchen treiber wolltest du jetzt genau und welcher war vorher?
<Ninja187> diese sind drauf "nvidia-opencl-icd-361" und sollten erneuert werden auf "nvidia-opencl-icd-367"
<Ninja187> soll ich die ganze meldung posten?
<k1l_> Ninja187: ok, mach mal ein "sudo apt purge nvidia*" im terminal. danach bitte die ganze ausgabe bei paste.ubuntu.com hochladen und hier verlinken. dann sehen wir mal weiter
<Ninja187> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23154405/
<k1l_> J drücken und laufen lassen
<k1l_> danach installieren wir dann nochmal den neusten treibe rund gucken ob und warum er da mackert
<Ninja187> ich habe nun 2 Gui Poppup fehlermeldungen erhalten und im terminal ebenfalls einen fehler
<k1l_> welchen fehler im terminal?
<Ninja187> mom link kommt
<Ninja187> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23154424/
<Anticom> k1l_: dpkg meckert doch nur, dass es die pakete *eigentlich* nicht entfernen wollte, oder?
<k1l_> sudo touch /lib/systemd/system/var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount && sudo systemctl daemon-reload
<k1l_> danach nochmal "sudo apt purge nvidia*"
<Ninja187> in ordnung, jetzt erhalte ich nur noch Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<Ninja187>  libcuda1-352 : Hängt ab von: libcuda1-361 soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Ninja187> E: Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install« ohne Angabe eines Pakets (oder geben Sie eine Lösung an).
<k1l_> das ergibt ja keinen sinn, weil er es ja entfernen soll
<Ninja187> soll ich "apt-get -f install" vorher ausführen?
<k1l_> zeig mal bitte alles in dem pasteservice
<Ninja187> ok
<Ninja187> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23154454/
<k1l_> der kram ist aus einem ppa, oder?
<k1l_> mach erstmal sudo apt-get -f install
<Ninja187> ja hatte da einige eingaben drin
<Ninja187> es gab keine fehlermeldung
<k1l_> danach nochmal "sudo apt purge nvidia*"
<Ninja187> das ging nun reibungslos
<k1l_> und du willst jetzt den nvidia-367 aus dem PPA?
<Ninja187> also ich möchte nur den aktuellsten treiber von nvidia installieren, gibts noch eine andere methode außer von PPA?
<k1l_> ja ubuntu liefert den nvidia-361
<k1l_> "den neusten" heisst bei linux auch oft "den mit problemen"
<Ninja187> ok, das wusste ich nicht
<Ninja187> dachte die sind kompatibel 
<Ninja187> daher wollte ich ja immer up2date bleiben
<Ninja187> sollte ich besser nicht aus PPA installieren
<k1l_> ja klar. aber der ubuntu treiber ist halt getestet und mit dem system kompatibel. bei den PPA treibern oder dem von der nvidia website kommt es öfters zu problemen. da fährt man besser mit dem der funktioniert und nicht dem neusten heissen scheiß, der meistens eh nichts spürbar verbessert
<k1l_> also es ist deine entscheidung. du kannst den nvidia-367 aus dem ppa installieren und gucken wie es geht. oder eben den orginal ubuntu nvidia-361 nehmen, nachdem du das PPA gelöscht hast.
<Ninja187> okay ich werd mal deinen rat annehmen, einfach aus der source den nvidia eintrag entfernen, oder? 
<k1l_> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ninja187> http://termbin.com/utg2
<k1l_> pack keine ppas oder andere in die orginal sources.list. du hast da jetzt nämlich noch eine vivid ppa drin
<k1l_> und sonst hast du da eh drölftausend ppas :/
<Ninja187> ich hab das nicht sauber gehalten -.- 
<Ninja187> nach den upgrades leider nicht mehr daran gedacht
<k1l_> mach mal bitte ein "apt-cache policy nvidia-367 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Anticom> Ich finde es sowieso komisch, dass apt bei nem distro update nicht prüft, ob die PPAs auch noch pakete für die neue distro liefert und falls ja einfach nicht deaktiviert
<Ninja187> http://termbin.com/sf20
<k1l_> Anticom: bei einem release ugrade werden alle PPAs abgestellt. d.h. der user hat die alle manuell wieder angestellt
<Anticom> k1l_: das meine ich ja
<Anticom> also warum werden die ganzen ppa's per-se deaktiviert?
<Anticom> hatte letzthin auch den stress meine PPAs wieder zu aktivieren
<k1l_> Anticom: damit beim release upgrade keine murks-pakete installiert werden
<Anticom> hm
<k1l_> weil die orginal pakete werden automatisiert getestet bei ubuntu. fürs upgrade. 
<Anticom> ah okay
<koegs> jo, werden die PPAs einfach "aktualisiert", geht evtl. das Upgrade schief, weil durch die PPAs irgendwas wichtiges getauscht wurde, rest siehe k1l_ 
<k1l_> ach du hast das proposed aktiviert. daher auch der 367 nvidia. proposed ist eigentlich nur für das automatisierte teste n gedacht und nicht für die user
<Ninja187> muss man die ganzen einträge die für mein system nicht mehr gültig/kompatibel sind selbst entfernen oder kann man das auch durch ein command entfernen lassen
<k1l_> ich würde das proposed mal ausmachen in den systemsettings. dann sudo apt update. dann den nvidia 361 installieren.
<k1l_> Ninja187: händisch
<Ninja187> also stell ich das mal lieber ab, hatte schon öffters mal probleme die ich aber selbst bisher durch internetrecherchen lösen konnte
<Ninja187> ja auch nicht schlecht, kann meine systemeinstellungen nicht mehr aufrufen
<Ninja187> ich reboote mal eben
<Ninja187> hoffe geht alles gut ^^
<Ninja187> wurde ja eben von fehlerrmeldungen (gui poppups) bombadiert
<Ninja187> okay, ich hab nun dieseproposed funktion deaktiviert, scheint so als würde mein system ohne grafikbeschleuniger laufen.
<Ninja187> k1l_:  vielen dank für deine hilfe, nun läuft alles wieder wie geschmiert!
<k1l_> gut
<Ninja187> k1l_:  ich kann doch ohne probleme zu bekommen alle einträge der source die für vivid sind entfernen, oder?
<Ninja187> k1l_:  so wie ich sehe sind die doch sowieso alle deaktiviert
<k1l_> fangen wir mal vorne an: du hast fremdquellen in der orginal sources.list. tor kram, jitsi, kram und sstp kram. der gehört da alles nicht hin, sondern in jeweils ein eigenes file in dem /etc/apt/sources.list.d ordner. zudem ist der sstp kram noch auf vivid, was ja 15.04 und bereits tot ist.
<k1l_> mach mal bitte kurz ein "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Ninja187> http://termbin.com/uatg
<k1l_> warum hast du denn jetzt die cd wieder aktiviert?
<Ninja187> urgs hab ich garnicht, jedenfalls nicht absichtlich
<Ninja187> k1l_:  hab es jetzt wieder entfernt
<Ninja187> http://termbin.com/59ww
<Ninja187> k1l_:  okay ich pack alles in eine separate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d (tor, jitsi...) hinein
<Ninja187> wieder was neues dazu gelernt ;-)
<taxidriver> Hallo zusammen
<taxidriver> kann mir einer kurz mit cron und backintime helfen?
<taxidriver> habe backintime korrekt eingerichtet und manuell einen Snapshot erstellt
<taxidriver> auch wenn ich eingestellt habe, er soll täglich prüfen, passiert nix
<taxidriver> nur wenn ich manuell auf Snapshot erstellen klicke, dann wird es auch erstellt
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-10
<h4x3> moin
<h4x3> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich prüfen kann ob es geräte gibt die nicht installiert worden sind?
<h4x3> ich habe ubuntu 16
<h4x3> bin der meinung das ich eigentlich nen onboard bluetooth habe, der aber nicht erkannt wird
<Loetmichel> hast du es "im bios" eingeschaltet?
<h4x3> hab grad geprüft
<Loetmichel> mach mal ein "lspci" und packe die ausgabe in eine pastebox und paste den link hier.
<Loetmichel> vieleicht erkennt einer was
<h4x3> ok danke
<Loetmichel> <- ist aber auch nur ein noob
<strohalm> lspci/lsusb  und nm-cli d oder so, ggf lshw oder dmidecode
<tokam> Hallo, wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass mein PC USB abschaltet wenn pm-suspend aufgerufen wird?
<tokam> ich habe eine Maus mit LED diese LED stört beim Schlafen. Nachts klappe ich den Notebook einfach nur zu
<bekks> Kabelmaus?
<tokam> Ja eine Kabelmaus
<bekks> Dann zieh die Maus doch einfach ab beim zuklappen.
<tokam> sie leuchtet weil wohl vom USB her Strom geliefert wird. Ich kann sogar mein Smartphone laden im Suspend modus.
<tokam> bekks: ich ziehe sie aktuell ab. Kann ich das nicht auch automatisieren?
<Frickelpit> Das abziehen? ;)
<bekks> Das kann man trainieren, dann wird das ein Automatismus mit dem Abziehen.
<bekks> Oder halt einfach hibernate nutzen.
<tokam> ich stehe aktuell immer nochmal aus dem Bett auf. Ich denke pm-suspend wird aufgerufen.
<tokam> Für hibernate reicht mein swap nicht immer aus
<bekks> Also ziehst du die Maus nicht beim Zuklappen ab.
<bekks> Für Hibernate brauchst du Swap == RAM.
<tokam> diese Datei ist leer bei mir 
<tokam> /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/usb-autosuspend.conf
<tokam> ich habe 16gb ram und 2gb swap 
<tokam> weil ich den notebook von 2gb auf 16gb aufgerüstet habe. muss wohl irgendwann nochmal mit gparted repartitionieren
<tokam> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170381
<tokam> Soll ich einfach diese config datei anlegen?
<bekks> Probier es doch aus? :P
<tokam> http://hamwaves.com/usb.autosuspend/en/
<tokam> eventuell kann ich hiermit igrendwie einstellen, dass die Maus ausgeschaltet werden soll?
<bekks> Ich zitiere mal aus deinem ersten Link: There are more of these config files inside /etc/laptopmode/conf.d. More info on all options: man laptop-mode.conf
<tokam> Kein Handbucheintrag für laptop-mode.conf vorhanden
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/823318/222371
<Loetmichel> tokam: ich würde ja schauen ob im bios eine "5vstb/5V_main" schaltung für die usbs ist.
<tokam> mein bios ist minimal
<Loetmichel> ... wobei ich mir grade nicht sicher bin on 5v_main abgeschaltet wird im STR
<tokam> da gibt es soetwas nicht
<basti> sti> moin. habe eben ein x9scl-f mainbaord eingebaut und nun das problem, dass ich keine netzwerkschnitstelle finde (ubuntu nicht neu installiert). in dmesg sehe ich, dass e1000e geladen wird (eth0 und eth1). aber wenn ich ifconfig eth0 up eingebe, kommt die fehlermeldung: "fehler beim auslesen der schnittstellenmerker...)
<nagetier> basti: die Bezeichnung der Devices ist so richtig?
<nagetier> eth* ist heute eher unüblich
<basti> zumidenst steht das so in dmesg. bzw. da steht noch "p4p1: renamed for eth1"
<basti> for=from
<nagetier> basti: und was sagt ifconfig, ohne Parameter?
<basti> nur das loppback
<nagetier> basti: und 'ls /sys/class/net'
<basti> ah...
<basti> dachte netzwerkinterfaces sind immer ethX
<nagetier> basti: 'ip link' schmeißt hier auch Infos
<basti> alles klar. dank dir!
<nagetier> gerne
<ShiroNeko> hallo, hab ein kleines problem mit ssh-agent und gnome-keyring auf einem meiner beiden rechner.
<ShiroNeko> auf dem laptop bekomme ich korrekterweise ein prompt, der nach dem passwort des private-keys fragt. auf meinem rechner bleibt das allerdings aus.
<ShiroNeko> jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte?
<ShiroNeko> beide systeme sind ubuntu mate 16.04.1
<ShiroNeko> ps aux |grep ssh gibt auf beiden auch eine identische ausgabe: 4677  0.0  0.0  11232   336 ?        Ss   20:17   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/im-launch mate-session
<ShiroNeko> ssh-agent läuft wohl
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: bleibt aus wenn du was tust?
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: ssh user@host -i sshpriv.key
<sdx23> macht das mal verboser: -vvvv vllt. findest du damit was
<k1l> hat einer von beiden rechnern autologin=
<k1l> ?
<ShiroNeko> k1l: nein, keiner der beiden hat autologin
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: hier mal das debug log: http://pastebin.com/Vb5SSAG2
<k1l> ShiroNeko: also dein problem ist, dass die verbindung klappt aber kein passwort gefragt wird?
<ShiroNeko> k1l: ja, indirekt. er fragt ja nach dem Passwort für den priv-key. allerdings nicht über einen grafischen promt, der den key im ssh-agent vorhält, sondern fragt jedes mal auf der konsole nach dem key
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: schau dir auch das `env` von bei den Rechnern an, und vergleiche das mal.
<ShiroNeko> SSH_AGENT_PID=4677
<ShiroNeko> SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/run/user/1000/keyring/ssh
<ShiroNeko> sieht auch auf beiden identisch aus, halt bis auf die pid, was aber klar ist
<dreamon> Hallo. Würde gerne folgendes Paket installieren → sudo dpkg -i glade-gtk2_3.8.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<dreamon> Leider dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von glade-gtk2:dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von glade-gtk2:→ glade-gtk2 hängt ab von libgladeui-1-11 (>= 3.7.2); aber:→  Paket libgladeui-1-11 ist nicht installiert.
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: SSH_ASKPASS gibt's nicht? Und ist DISPLAY gesetzt?
<sdx23> dreamon: apt-get -f install 
<dreamon> Da ich noch für GTK Programmiere .. brauch ich glade3.8 und nicht neuer
<sdx23> dreamon: ist es nicht.
<ShiroNeko> SSH_ASKPASS gibts auf beiden nicht
<ShiroNeko> DISPLAY=:0 auf beiden
<dreamon> gtk2 wollte ich schreiben.
<dreamon> sdx23, apt-get -f install entfernt es wieder.
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: interessant. Steht aber in `man ssh`
<sdx23> dreamon: ich verstehe dein Problem nicht.
<sdx23> dreamon: apt-cache policy glade-gtk2 && apt-cache policy libgladeui-1-11
<dreamon> Ich verwende 16.04 und wenn ich dort glade installiere macht er 3.18.3 drauf. Das ist aber für gtk3 ausgelegt.
<dreamon> Da ich aber gtk2 programmiere.. bräuchte ich glade 3.8 und die krieg ich nicht installiert
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: daher bin ich auch ziemlich ratlos warum es auf dem laptop funktioniert und dem rechner nicht
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: mal die Variable gesetzt und geschaut, ob's dann geht?
<dreamon> sdx23, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23160891/
<sdx23> dreamon: und jetzt? Die passen doch zusammen.
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: auf was sollte SSH_ASKPASS dann gesetzt werden
<dreamon> sdx23, er installiert nicht → Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<dreamon>  glade-gtk2
<ShiroNeko> ssh-askpass wäre aktuell auf keinem der rechner installiert
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: oh, dann funktioniert das wohl über einen anderen Mechanismus. kA was dann.
<sdx23> dreamon: du hast das irgendwo runtergeladen?
<sdx23> und es passt aber nicht zu deiner Distribution? Nimmst du apt-pinning. Oder lädst alle Abhängigkeiten auch händisch runter.
<dreamon> sdx23, habs jetzt installieren können.. mußt noch diese libgladeui herunterladen und seperat installieren.
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: danke, dann geb ich wohl einfach erstmal auf 
<dreamon> Für gewöhnlich nehm ich nur offizielle Paket. daher hatte ich keinen Plan
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: hast du nachgesehen, ob ein anderes askpass Paket installiert ist? (fällt mir gerade noch auf)
<dreamon> sdx23, Danke
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: nein, ausser ssh-agent ist kein paket installiert
<sdx23> dreamon: das apt-get -f install geht nur, wenn die Abhängigkeit auch in den Quellen ist, deswegen hat er das dann stattdessen wieder deinstalliert.
<dreamon> sdx23, hmpf → 1562 segmentation fault  glade-gtk2 
<dreamon> Wenn ich glade-gtk aufrufe und dort einen Dialog öffne fliege ich sofort raus. 
<sdx23> tjo, sowas kann passieren, mit Paketen die nicht zur Distribution gehören.
<dreamon> leider brauch ich zwangsläufig diese Version, da die neue GTK3 syntax erzeugt.. die wiederrum mein C Programm nicht mag
<dreamon> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21626824/glade-and-deprecated-gtk-properties#21628493
<sdx23> naja, vm oder lxc container und dadrin eine hinreichend alte Version von Ubuntu verwenden.
<dreamon> sdx23, Sie sieht das aus mit meinem Programm.. Wenn es GTK2 voraussetzt.. wie lang läuft das noch ? GTK3 scheint sich ja wohl durchzusetzen.
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-11
<ShiroNeko> Hallo, wie kann ich via nm
<nagetier> sprich dich aus
<strohalm> mit nm-cli!
<ShiroNeko> nm-cli die pin der SIM Karte speichern
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: damit der NM die SIM freischaltet?
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: genau
<ShiroNeko> hatte in der GUI zwar auch mal gesagt er soll die PIN speicher, dennoch fragt er jedes mal nach dem boot nach der pin
<ShiroNeko> zudem will er jetzt nach eingabe der pin sudo rechte
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: nach Eingabe, wozu will er denn da root?
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: imho kann man die SIM nur deaktivieren um dem zu entgehen
<nagetier> also den PIN der SIM..
<ShiroNeko> keine ahnung. nach eingabe der pin und bestätigung des sudo passworts gibt er das lte modem jedenfalls frei. verweigere ich sudo kommt auch das modem nicht up
<nagetier> ahso, ok
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: ist alles was ich dazu kenne - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer/UMTS-Checkliste/
<ShiroNeko> hatte schon versucht den PIN zu deaktivieren, hatte das mit 2 smartphones getestet und eine Leere PIN lässt er nicht zu
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: die seite hatte ich auch schon gesehen, leider meldet mir nmcli zu der option -i die wäre nicht vorhanden
<ShiroNeko> ubuntu 16.04 scheint auch nur nmcli zu kennen und nicht nm-cli
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: wäre das brauchbar? - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UMTSmon/
<ShiroNeko> danke nagetier, ich schaus mir mal an
<ShiroNeko> seh das es wohl nur i386 deb pakete gibt
<ShiroNeko> glaub ich werd mal testen die SIM in ein anderes smartphone zu packen und dort die sim zu deaktiveren
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: das ist auch von 2009, sehe ich gerade.. da wäre ich vorsichtig
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: das sollte klappen
<nagetier> dachte das hättest schon versucht
<nagetier> zumindest hatte es hier einst mal geklappt
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: deshalb auch der versuch die pin über ein anderes device zu deaktivieren
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: nein, wollte es möglichst vermeiden die PIN zu deaktivieren
<ShiroNeko> scheint sich aber wohl nicht vermeiden zu lassen
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: ohne SIM PIN keine probleme
<nagetier> sprich, verhält sich jetzt so wie du es dir wünscht?
<nagetier> mal abgesehen von der nicht vorhandenen PIN..
<ShiroNeko> ja, mit pin wäre zwar schöner, aber funktion geht erstmal vor sicherheit
<nagetier> jo, oft ist das so
<nagetier> :)
<ShiroNeko> naja, würde an anderen stellen den kompromiss nicht eingehen wollen
<mikemator> 1l
<Wishpacker> Hi
<taxidriver> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand mit x11 und ssh ein wenig helfen… ging ganz normal, jetzt auf einmal kann die .Xauthority nicht mehr gelocked werden
<jokrebel> Was genau machst Du wie? Von welchem System aus auf welches?
<taxidriver> ich hab nen 16.04.1 server laufen und logge mich mit nem Mac per ssh -X ein
<taxidriver> ging bis vor ein paar Tagen… jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob es daran liegt, dass ich ein update meines macs auf die neueste Version durchgeführt habe oder am Server 
<taxidriver> wenn ich es per ssh -X versuche, kommt : Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated 
<taxidriver> und wenn ich dann versuche mit xauth generate, dann kommt: xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/server/.Xauthority
<jokrebel> Na dann probier es halt einfach von nem 3ten Rechner aus (ggf. mit einer Live CD)
<jokrebel> und diese Meldung lässt sich doch sehr schön googlen
<taxidriver> hab auch gegoogelt, habe auch versucht die Lösungen zu befolgen, hat leider nichts geholfen bzw. ich habe es wohl nciht richti verstanden
<jokrebel> der scheint sogar auch nen Mac zu nutzen http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/x11-forwarding-failed-872212/
<jokrebel> hast Du es mal mit ssh -Y versucht?
<taxidriver> ja, dann kommt: Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.
<taxidriver> und dann gleich /usr/bin/xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/server/.Xauthority
<taxidriver> ich habe versucht die .Xauthority zu löschen, dann wird diese aber nicht automatisch neu erstellt und es kommen andere Fehlermeldungen. Das habe ich dann mit einer Neuinstallation von xauth wieder gelöst
<taxidriver> ich habe mit verschiedenen usern und zugriffsrechten gespielt, alles keine Lösung
<taxidriver> dann sollte ich es mit strace xauth list versuchen
<taxidriver> da kommen so viele Daten, das ich untergehe
<nagetier> taxidriver: schau mal ob -vvv etwas mehr Information ausgibt
<taxidriver> xauth?
<nagetier> an ssh anhängen
<nagetier> ssh -Xvvv dürfte funktionieren, ansonsten -vvv ansetzen
<taxidriver> es kommt komischerweise die Info: debug1: No xauth program.
<jokrebel> dann hast Du das wohl entfernt
<taxidriver> wenn ich aber per ssh eingeloggt bin, kann ich xauth ganz normal starten
<nagetier> war da schon lange nicht mehr dran.. ist nicht die Frage welche xauth er meint, die lokale oder die entfernte?
<taxidriver> hmm, das könnte natürich auch sein
<taxidriver> ich versuche mal nen Rechner zu finden und teste mal die live-cd
<fred```> Seit 4 Stunden laeuft bei mir auf einem Dell Notebook und einem voll gepatches Xenial ein 'gpg2 --full-gen-key' mit 4096 bit key auf der Console. Hab mal zwischendurch 2 CDs auf FLAC gerippt. 
<fred```> Mir kommt das irgendwie zu lange vor....
<fred```> jetzt lese ich, dass da normalerweise so '+++++++++'e erscheinen waehrend der keygenerierung - bei mir steht da aber gar nichts
<fred```> und der gpg2-prozess generiert keinerlei auslastung
<fred```> (das mit dem flac rippen habe ich wg der entropy geschrieben)
<fred```> aber auch ein rngd oder haveged bringt irgendwie nichts
<taxidriver> nagetier Danke für den Tipp… es lag am Mac. Habe Quartz neu installiert und schon gehts wieder :-)
<fred```> und bei mir lief ein 'gpg --key-gen' sauber durch - spannend
<taxidriver> okay, zu früh gefreut
<taxidriver> es kommt keine xauth fehlermeldung mehr, aber dafür nach wie vor die /usr/bin/xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/server/.Xauthority
<taxidriver> das komische ist, ändere ich den Dateinamen der .Xauthority, kommt trotzdem diesselbe Fehlermeldung
<nagetier> taxidriver: wer schmeißt denn die Meldung, der Client?
<taxidriver> ja
<taxidriver>  /home/sever ist der Ubuntu-Server
<nagetier> und der Server slber meldet ebenfalls eine Reaktion?
<taxidriver> inwiefern?
<nagetier> naja, es muss die Anfrage vom Clienten ja protokolliert werden
<nagetier> evtl kann man mit der Meldung auf dem Server mehr anfangen
<taxidriver> wo schau ich genau nach?
<nagetier> taxidriver: /var/log/syslog und /var/log/auth.log
<taxidriver> da gibt es doch auch einen befehl für die systemctl, das immer das aktuellste angezeigt wird
<nagetier> taxidriver: und muss die .Xauthority nicht neu generiert werden? Also das Paar dürfte ja jetzt nicht mehr übereinstimmen.. aber wie gesagt, ich habe da lange nichts mehr mit zu tun gehabt
<nagetier> taxidriver: 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' funktioniert recht gut
<taxidriver> syslog meldet nur die Anmeldung von ssh, mehr aber auch nciht
<taxidriver> aber es muss ja mit der Client zu tun haben, da ich keinen user Server auf meinem mac habe
<taxidriver> ich habe es auch mal mit xauth add :0 . $(mcookie) versucht
<taxidriver> kommt aber wieder xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/server/.Xauthority
<nagetier> glaub ich würde mich da durch man xauth nochmal arbeiten.. kann dir da leider nicht helfen, taxidriver 
<taxidriver> ok, trotzdem danke
<ace> Nabend!  Kann man beim Unity Desktop wie bei Gnome einstellen, dass virtuelle Desktop jeweils seperat wechseln, bzw. es nur auf dem Hauptmonitor virtuelle Desktops gibt?
<k1l_> ich glaube nicht.
<Longbottom> ace: Es müsste aber gehen, die Fenster auf dem einem Monitor auf allen Desktops anzuzeigen. Ist halt nur für jedes Fenster einzeln einstellbar.
<ace> Longbottom: Ja kenn ich, is aber nervig
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-04
<doev> hi. Nach einer frischen Ubuntuinstallation fehlt mir das Interface eth0. Was kann ich da machen, außer neu zu installieren?
<tomreyn> doev: akzeptieren dass sich die interfacebenennung geändert hat und den neuen interfacenamen verwednen
<tomreyn> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<le_bot> Title: PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames (at www.freedesktop.org)
<k1l_> doev: was gibt denn "ip addr show" aus?
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich habe eine zusätzliche interne Platte mit einem Klick auf den Datenträger im Nautilus eingehängt. Der mount sieht so aus "/dev/sdd1 on /media/tadeus/Backup type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)"
<Nicknack3> leider ist die Platte als ro und nicht als rw eingehängt. Wie änder ich das, so dass es in Zukunft immer rw ist?
<tomreyn> kannst die zeile in fstab rein packagen und aus dem ro rw machen
<tomreyn> *packen
<k1l_> Nicknack3: guck mal ins dmesg ob das nicht ein ro remount war weil es einen fehler gab
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-05
<doev> k1l_, guten Morgen. Danke für den Tipp. (ip addr show). Das Interface hies ens6 ... warum auch immer.
<doev> das Interface ist nur leider noch nicht nach dem Booten da. Muss noch manuell ifconfig ens6 up & dhclient ens6 eingeben.
<doev> in /etc/network/interfaces habe ich "iface ens6 inet dhcp" eingetragen, ohne Erfolg.
<sdx32> doev: da fehlt eine Zeile mit "auto ens6". Für mehr siehe die Manpage oder den Wiki Artikel
<doev> sdx32, dachte ich mir auch, aber auf einem Reverenzserver ist die Zeile auch nicht drin.
<sdx32> doev: ifup wird nur automatisch für interfaces gemacht, die mit auto dort stehen.
<doev> sdx32, ja mit auto geht das jetzt. Wie gesagt, muss auf dem anderen Server dann anders laufen.#
<doev> ok, beim anderen Server steht dort "allow-hotplug eth0" ... sollte ich erwähnen.
<DaDa|Urka> Was muss ich denn machen damit Mousepad ein \n als echten Linebreak erkennt?
<k1l_> doev: die umbenennung der netzwerkschnittstellen gibts schon länger. hatte tomreyn ja auch verlinkt
<doev> ah, sorry hatte ich überlesen.
<ppq> DaDa|Urka, im menü dokument → zeilenumbruch
<DaDa|Urka> ppq: Ich will eigentlich eher, dass die \n die in dem text in meiner zwischenablage schon vorhanden sind als zeilenumbruch interpretiert werden...
<vlt> DaDa|Urka: Ist in der Zwischenablage \n als Byte 0x0a oder als String (0x5c 0x6e)?
<DaDa|Urka> vlt: Weiß ich nicht. Ich habe es aus einem xfce-terminal rauskopiert. 
<vlt> DaDa|Urka: Gibt es Programme (gedit oder so), bei denen es funktioniert?
<DaDa|Urka> vlt: Hab auch schon gedit probiert. Aber nope. Wüßte auch nicht wie...
<vlt> DaDa|Urka: Du wüsstest auch nicht, wie was?
<vlt> DaDa|Urka: Ich dachte, es geht darum, Text aus der Zwischenablage irgendwo einzufügen.
<DaDa|Urka> vlt: Naja Suchen und ersetzen ist schon klar. Aber selbst wenn ich es mit \\n  ersetzen werden die Zeilenumbrüche nicht dargestellt
<sdx32> DaDa|Urka: was du suchst, gibt es so nicht. Suchen und Ersetzen ist schon richtig. Wenn du das öfter brauchst, kannst du dir ein Skript schreiben, was das direkt innerhalb der Zwischenablage erledigt.
<DaDa|Urka> libreoffice writer kann das ;-)
<DaDa|Urka> sdx32: Find+Replace --> Regular Expression --> Search for \\n Replace with \n 
<DaDa|Urka> In Mousepad geht das wohl nicht weil es keine regexp kennt
<sdx32> DaDa|Urka: "gibt es nicht" bezog sich auf das "beim Einfügen ersetzen". Extra geht das natürlich in fast allen Editoren. Übrigens auch Mousepad. Einfach in das obere Feld "\n" eingeben und in das untere einen Zeileneinbruch (z.B. Zeileneinbruch in Dokument schreiben, dann kopieren, der Rest der Zeile ist dabei markiert).
<sdx32> *umbruch
<DaDa|Urka> sdx32: stimmt danke. Darauf bin ich nicht gekommen :)
<kriech0r> hola o/
<kriech0r> noch wer wach der sich mit mdadm und dem spindown von disks auskennt?
<k1l_> wenn du eine konkrete frage stellst, dann werden wir sehen ob noch wer wach ist, der sie beantworten kann :)
<kriech0r> okay ;-) mein ubuntu server 16.04, 4 disk, 2x raid1. erstes paar md0 = boot und md1 = root (inkl home), zweites paar md2 (ex home, unmounted) und md3, storage mit windows shares /mnt/DATA.
<kriech0r> sda und sdb sowie sdc und sdd haben probleme beim einschlafen
<kriech0r> sda und sdb könnte ich noch verkraften - system drauf und nicht all zu groß -> ersetze ich bei zeiten durch SSDs
<kriech0r> sdc und sdd hingegen sind halt rein für storage da.
<kriech0r> sdc /sdd aka md3 wird zwar schlafengelegt aber alle 20-30 min wieder aufgeweckt
<kriech0r> smartd habe ich pro gerät in der conf mit -n standby,q konfiguriert. scheduled sind die checks für 1x am WE (short) und 1x im monat (long)
<kriech0r> in iotop sehe ich auch nichts auffälliges :(
<k1l_> lsof mal probiert?
<kriech0r> kann lsof auch live daten zeigen?
<kriech0r> weil aktuell schläft das array
<kriech0r> habe nun iotop als hintergrundprozess laufen und lass es mit -q und -t in eine log schreiben
<kriech0r> ah soeben werden die platten wach
<kriech0r> es sieht für mich fast so aus als ob es weiterhin smartd wäre der dazwischen funkt
<kriech0r> hab den service nun mal gekillt
<kriech0r> platten sind nun 20min später wieder schlafen gegangen ... spannender abend bisher :D
<kriech0r> bin mir nun fast sicher dass es smartd ist trotz smartd.con mit -n standby
<kriech0r> wenn ich smartctl -n standby /dev/sdc oder sdd ausführe erkennt er das die disks schlafen
<kriech0r> beim start von smartd via systemctl start smartd sprangen auch sofort die schlafenden disks an
<kriech0r> wieso ignoriert smartd die .conf?
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-06
<kriech0r> o/
<vlt> Moin.
<vlt> kriech0r: Zwei Fragen: Was bedeutet "storage mit windows shares /mnt/DATA"? Läuft da ein samba, der ab und zu auf das Dateisystem auf md3 zugreift?
<vlt> kriech0r: Und dann ... Wieso hast Du vier md-Devices, wenn Du "2x raid1" hast? (Nur aus Interesse.)
<kriech0r> vlt: ja samba läuft aber auch wenn kein client im netz ist wurden die festplatten geweckt. jetzt wo ich den smartd service deaktiviert habe scheint es als ob die festplatten schlafen bleiben
<kriech0r> vlt: pro festplatten paar 2 partitionen :) wo wie ich md verstanden habe funktioniert das ja auf partitions-ebene und eben nicht auf hardware-ebene
<vlt> kriech0r: Ok. Hätte sonst als nächstes versucht, den Samba-Dienst zu deaktivieren.
<kriech0r> vlt: es scheint halt so als ob smartd die smartd.conf in /etc ignoriert
<vlt> kriech0r: md arbeitet auf Blockdevice-Ebene. Das heißt, es ist ihm sogar völlig egal, ob das Platten, Partitionen, LVM-Volumes oder /dev/loop-Devices sind.
<vlt> ... oder /dev/mapper/...
<kriech0r> hab es halt nach der anleitung hier erstellt: https://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/setting-up-raid-on-existing/
<le_bot> Title: Setting up RAID on an existing Debian/Ubuntu installation (at feeding.cloud.geek.nz)
<kriech0r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smartmontools/+bug/1569843
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1569843 “smartd spindown check fails on newer disks, disabl...” : Bugs : smartmontools package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<kriech0r> that sounds familiar to me as i have two Seagate IronWolf's
<DaVu> kriech0r: In case you don't know. This is the german ubuntu support channnel. So either you don't need to speak english (in case you are german) or (if english is your native language) #ubuntu might be a better place to ask. 
<kriech0r> oh sorry
<kriech0r> gar nicht gemerkt dass es englisch war >.<
<DaVu> kein Ding ;)
<kriech0r> also ausgehend von dem launchpad artikel nehme ich nun an das mein smartmontools paket einfach meine festplatten nicht unterstützt. gibt es ein backport repository von 16.10 zu 16.04?
<DaVu> du bist also noch auf 16.10?
<kriech0r> 16.04 LTS
<kriech0r> Dachte mir dass das beim Einsatz auf einem Server eine gute Wahl wäre. :D
<DaVu> https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/Download#Installfromthesourcetarball
<le_bot> Title: Download – smartmontools (at www.smartmontools.org)
<DaVu> isntallier es doch einfach manuell
<kriech0r> hmm gibt es da keine dependency probleme?
<DaVu> TIAS
<k1l_> kriech0r: das paket wurde seitdem aktualisiert
<DaVu> "Try it and see" ;)
<kriech0r> k1l_: worauf bezieht sich die aussage jetzt?
<DaVu> k1l_: 6.4 scheint aber momentan das aktuellste aus den Ubuntu-Repos zu sein
<DaVu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25476950/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> kriech0r: oh sorry, das 6.5er ist nur in 16.10 aufwärts gelandet und bisher gibts keinen backport
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> daher mein Vorschlag es manuell zu installieren
<kriech0r> das lustige ist: wenn ich smartctl von hand ausführe funktioniert das -n standby
<kriech0r> dann könnt ich auch zwei cronjobs anlegen mit dem script drinn für long und short test
<vlt> DaVu: In case you don't know. This is the german ubuntu support channnel ... ;-)
<DaVu> ??
<DaVu> Du meinst, weil die Anleitung dazu in englischer Sprache ist?
<DaVu> Englisch kann er ja ;)
<vlt> Nee
<vlt> 10:31:15         DaVu | TIAS
<vlt> :D
<dreamon_> Geht bei euch dieser Link? → http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/ausland/fluechtlinge-immer-weniger-kommen-ueber-das-mittelmeer-15180547.html?printPagedArticle=true
<le_bot> Title: Flüchtlinge: Immer weniger kommen über das Mittelmeer (at www.faz.net)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich den aufrufe und runterscrolle dann hüpft er automatisch wieder nach Oben an den Anfang. Sehr lästig.
<dreamon_> Bei Firefox und bei Chromium das gleiche
<k1l_> dreamon: mach mal den teil hinter dem ? weg bei der url
<dreamon> k1l_, Jetzt gehts. Danke. (nur so nebenbei .. was hats damit auf sich?)
<k1l_> das scheint die druckansicht zu sein.
<junglist> muss ich unter ubuntu 16.04 irgendetwas einstellen, damit filezilla verbindung aufbauen kann?
<junglist> server läuft, aber ich kriege immer einen kritischen fehler
<DaVu> Was für eine Verbindung möchtest du denn aufbauen?
<junglist> öh
<junglist> zum ftp server meines webhosters
<DaVu> und port 21 hast du eingestellt?
<junglist> bislang habe ich gar nichts eingestellt
<junglist> zwischenfrage: spinnt die suche auf ubuntuusers.de nur bei mir?
<DaVu> Naja, wenn du eine Verbindung via Filezilla zu einem FTP-Server aufbauen möchtest, musst du mindestens schon mal die Adresse/IP, ggf einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort, sowie auch den Port dafür angeben
<k1l_> die fehler sind nicht zum wegklicken sondern sagen dir was kaputt ist
<DaVu> Filezilla kann ja nicht nur ftp
<DaVu> und ja...die Fehlermeldung wäre ebenso interessant
<DaVu> wenn es Probleme mit dem Forum Ubuntuusers gibt, ist wahrscheinlich #ubuntuusers die richtige Anlaufstelle
<junglist> die suche der wiki spuckt bei mir nichts aus, egal was ich suche
<junglist> Leider wurden für diese Suchanfrage keine Ergebnisse im Internet gefunden!
<Fuchs> Bekanntes Problem, ja
<Fuchs> wird vom Anbieter her derzeit gesucht und behoben 
<k1l_> such einfach direkt bei google
<Fuchs> Google funktioniert  (mit site:) 
<junglist> alles klar
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> Was mir in wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ImageMagick/ nicht ganz klar wird; Wie muss bei https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ImageMagick/#Bilder-mit-Wasserzeichen-versehen die Zeile        convert -font $PfadFonts/$Schriftart -pointsize $Schriftgroesse -fill $Schriftfarbe -draw "text $X, $Y '$Wasserzeichentext'" "$file" "`basename Wasserzeichen_"$file"`";             aussehen, wenn ich nicht will, dass die Orginaldatei(en)
<le_bot> Title: ImageMagick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> überschrieben wird/werden, sondern in ein neu kreiertes Unterverzeichnis alles geschrieben wird?
<Fuchs> die werden nicht ueberschrieben
<Fuchs> das letzte Argument, `basename Wasserzeichen_"$file"`   ist die Ausgabedatei 
<Fuchs> das heisst die Dateien werden mit prefix Wasserzeichen_  neu geschreiben. Du kannst da auch ein Verzeichnis angeben
<jokrebel> Fuchs: hm? Bei mir wir die Orginaldatei durch die mit Wasserzeichen ersetzt
<Fuchs> sollte eigentlich nicht, aber dann pass dieses letzte Argument an 
<jokrebel> dann hab ich da wohl mehr nicht verstanden Fuchs hab das script versucht meinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen. Und vorher auch noch eine Größenanpassung reingepfriemelt. 
<Fuchs> dann ging da wohl was zu bruch
<Fuchs> convert ist halt   <Eingabeoptionen> <Eingabedatei> <Ausgabeoptionen> <Ausgabedatei> 
<Fuchs> also das letzte Argument ist in welche Datei er das schreiben soll, und da kann man irgendwas angeben 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Hast Du Zeit und Nerv Dir das mal anzusehn im Query?
<Fuchs> bin auf ARbeit, also leider nein 
<sdx32> jokrebel: das Angebot von daletzt steht noch :)
<mikemator>  . ,,.. 
<mikemator>  
<jokrebel> mikemator: wie meinen?
<jokrebel> kann es sein, dass sich der Besitzer eines lokalen Verzeichnisses ändert, wenn von einem entfernten Rechner (mit Windows) in diesem Verzeichnis neue Dateien abgelegt werden? Hab hier nen Ordner, der plötzlich von mir nicht mehr schreibend benutzt werden kann, weil er "nobody" gehört
<perflyst> Hello
<perflyst> exit
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-07
<kriech0r> o/
<vlt> \o
<Guest34252> sers hab ein Problem beim updaten. bei apt-get update kommt diese Meldung : Hit:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gns3/ppa/ubuntu trusty InRelease
<le_bot> Title: Index of /gns3/ppa/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Guest34252> Ign:2 http://debian.mirror.lrz.de/debian stretch InRelease                                    
<le_bot> Title: Index of /debian/ (at debian.mirror.lrz.de)
<Guest34252> Get:3 http://debian.mirror.lrz.de/debian stretch-updates InRelease [88.5 kB]                  
<Guest34252> Hit:4 http://security.debian.org stretch/updates InRelease                                        
<le_bot> Title: Debian -- Security Information (at www.debian.org)
<Guest34252> Hit:5 http://debian.mirror.lrz.de/debian stretch Release
<Guest34252> Fetched 88.5 kB in 0s (143 kB/s)
<Guest34252> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest34252> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-i380/Packages' as repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/gns3/ppa/ubuntu trusty InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i380'
<le_bot> Title: Index of /gns3/ppa/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Guest34252> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-i380/Packages' as repository 'http://debian.mirror.lrz.de/debian stretch-updates InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i380'
<le_bot> Title: Index of /debian/ (at debian.mirror.lrz.de)
<Guest34252> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-i380/Packages' as repository 'http://security.debian.org stretch/updates InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i380'
<le_bot> Title: Debian -- Security Information (at www.debian.org)
<Guest34252> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-i380/Packages' as repository 'http://debian.mirror.lrz.de/debian stretch InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i380'
<k1l_> Guest34252: nutze bitte einen paste service wie paste.ubuntu.com und linke die url hier. 
<k1l_> und wenn du ein debian nutzt dann fragst du besser in #debian
<doev> Hi. Ich würde gerne einen Samba4-Server als Domain Controller testen. Leider steht mir nur ein übers Internet angeschlossener Server zur Verfügung. Geht das oder scheitert es bereits an der Anbindung?
<doev> Samba sollte bereits am laufen sein und die Ports lauschen auch ins WAN.
<c800|5> doev: es scheitert schon an der Anbindung, weil die Samba, NetBIOS Ports von den einzelnen Anbietern gefiltert werden
<doev> c800|5, vermutlich
<doev> habe über legt mir das ins lokale Netzt zu tunneln, per ssh
<mgolisch> vpn?
<mgolisch> und virtualisierung?
<mgolisch> jeder verkackte desktop pc kann eine vm ausführen
<Noctunus> Hallo zusammen, ich nutze Ubuntu16.04.3 und habe ein seltsames Problem mit Networking. Eine 2. NW-Karte (10GBe Mellanox SFP+) habe ich mit static IP konfiguriert - wenn ich das Interface mit ifdown abschalte und mit ifup wieder einschalte erhalte ich die statische IP, die unter /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen ist. Klemme ich aber das NW-Kabel ab (link down) und wieder an (link up), ist die IP-Config weg und wird auch nicht aut
<Noctunus> Wird link-down/up komplett anders behandelt und wie kann ich die config dort hinterlegen?
<Noctunus> Inhalt aus /etc/network/interfaces ist hier zu finden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25485338/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx32> Noctunus: es hat weder auto noch allow-hotplug. man interfaces
<Frickelpit> abgesehen davon fehlt das gateway und die Einträge network und broadcast sind überflüssig
<Noctunus> Ist eine direktverbindung zu einem anderen Rechner, dachte da wäre gateway nicht notwendig - nw/bc hab ich auch nur aus Verzweiflung eingefügt - ich schau gerade mal nach allow-hotplug
<Frickelpit> Noctunus: auto lo enp3s0 <- ich weiß nicht, ob dein system das so mag (anscheinend nicht). Besser ist es, sowas einzeln anzugeben.
<Noctunus> auto und allow-hotplug haben leider auch nicht geholfen - habs jetzt so angepasst http://paste.ubuntu.com/25485370/ - ifdown/ifup funktionieren nach wie vor anstandslos - bei link down/up habe ich interessanterweise eine ipv6 adresse. Ausgaben sind hier zu finden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25485386/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Noctunus> Hm war da nicht was mit dem Network-Manager der mir da in die Quere kommen kann?
<Frickelpit> gut möglich
 * Frickelpit nutzt keinen NetworkManager
<_moep_> hab ich bis vor monaten auch nicht genutzt. aber als ich umts, wlan und lan nutzen wollte hatte ich kein bock mehr den ppd via quicky and dirty scriot zu starten
<Noctunus> Ah - ok der nw-manager ist es tatsächlich der die Verbindung verwalten möchte. Gerade über nmcli nachgeschaut. Ok das erklärt es dann und ich beschäftige mich mal damit wie ich das im nw-manager ordentlich konfigurieren kann. Danke für die Hilfe :)
<Noctunus> So - ging über den nm-connection-editor über x-forward dann schlussendlich doch recht easy - danke nochmal für die Hilfe und einen schönen Abend noch
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-08
<ShiroNeko> exit
<kriech0r> o/
<MadPsymon> Morgen
<Rochvellon> hm, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, alle Pakete nochmal zu reinstallieren, ohne jetzt alle Pakete manuell einzutragen?
<vlt> Rochvellon: Theoretisch ja.
<vlt> Du könntest mit sowas wie `dpkg --get-selections` eine Liste aller Pakete holen und die dann verwenden.
<Rochvellon> stimmt, wäre eine Überlegung wert
<vlt> Rochvellon: Aber ... WARUM?
<Rochvellon> ich glaube, durch ein paar Abstürze des Rechners sind ein paar Pakete möglicherweise beschädigt worden
<k1l> möglichweise?
<k1l> !xy
<le_bot> Du hast ein Problem X und glaubst, Y ist eine Methode, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Deshalb fragst du nach Y, obwohl du nach X fragen solltest.
<tomreyn> wenn du, wie es standard unter ubuntu ist, ein journalling-dateisystem verwendest dann ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.
<tomreyn> wenn du irgendwelche fehlfunktionen siehst die dich annehmen lassen es seien pakete kaputt dann solltest du danach fragen
<doev> hi. Ich möchte ein ext4 vergrößern. Das funktioniert auch immer mit "resize2fs -p" wunderbar. Nur leider muss ich immer wegen der geänderten Patitionstabelle neu booten. Kann man das umgehen?
<doev> partprobe mändert auch nichts daran
<doev> arg, ich depp
<jokrebel> wie find ich nochmal schnell raus, ob ich eine 32 oder 64 bit Installation vor mir habe?
<Frickelpit> mit uname
<ppq> getconf LONG_BIT, jokrebel 
<jokrebel> Danke Frickelpit 
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Seit einiger Zeit zeigt die Suche bei ubuntuusers.de mir nur noch eine fast leere Ergebnisseite auf ixquick mit der Meldung 'Leider wurden für diese Suchanfrage keine Ergebnisse im Internet gefunden!'. Ist bei ubuntuusers was schräg oder ist hier was falsch eingestellt? Kann man da überhaupt was einstellen?
 * jokrebel hat noch nie auf dem Wiki die Suche benutzt. Ich nutz immer $Suchmaschine gespickt mit den Buzzword Erweiterungen mit "ubuntu wiki" - das reicht in der Regel um die Artikel zu finden, die man braucht
<Lengsdorfer> ja, das geht natürlich auch
<sdx32> Lengsdorfer: nein. Liegt an dem Anbieter, Lösung wird gesucht.
<jokrebel> Lengsdorfer: Wenn Du allerdings mit der ubuntuusers Seite selbst Probleme hast solltest Du vielleicht besser in #ubuntuusers* nachfragen
<Lengsdorfer> ahja, liegt also nicht an mir. thx
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-09
<linuxfan888> Guten Morgen.
<linuxfan888> Arbeitet jemand mit bluefish und kann mir sagen, ob ich mit bluefish syntaktisch Sprachelemente hervorheben kann?
<linuxfan888> Ich bekomme es nicht hin.
<linuxfan888> Ich arbeite in einer eigenen .js Datei und alles hat die gleiche Farbe.
<nagetier> linuxfan888: Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Syntaxhighlighting-> Dateityp: js .. findet sich das bei dir?
<linuxfan888> nagetier: Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich habe die englische Version, aber die Option habe ich nicht. Brauche ich dafür vielleicht ein Plugin?
<nagetier> linuxfan888: das kann ich dir nicht sagen, im Netz wird allerdings diese Position zur Einstellung angegeben.. in welcher Version stand nicht dabei
<linuxfan888> nagetier: Die einzige Stelle wo Javascript auftaucht ist unter "Einstellungen -> Language support", aber da lässt sich nichts einstellen wa einen Effekt hätte.
<nagetier> linuxfan888: fand jetzt dies noch ("bluefish syntax highlight" waren die Suchbegriffe, da kann man auch selber fündig werden) - http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/manual/ch05s11.html
<le_bot> Title: 11. File types (at bluefish.openoffice.nl)
<nagetier> bin mir allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher ob es sich dabei tatsächlich auch um dein verwendet bluefish handelt :)
<linuxfan888> Ja, die Seite hatte in u.a auch schon heute morgen gelesen. Aber die hilft mir auch nicht. Es ist alles schwarz, ausser Zahlen.
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ein problem ist aufgetreten beim Starten  /tmp konnte nicht eingehängt werden  (hab ich keien e angelegt )
<IchGucksLive> etc/fstab  ext4    errors=remount-ro 0   1
<IchGucksLive> ist da die ROOT  voll 
<IchGucksLive> freier speicher 17GB
<IchGucksLive> tmpfs           345M    1,5M  344M    1% /run
<IchGucksLive> wie bekomme ich diesen error weg 
<IchGucksLive> da muss ich wohl mit der livecd mal ein fsck düberlaufen lassen 
<testDrive64> join #kali-linux
<Lengsdorfer> da fehlt /
<testDrive64> danke 
<BenLue> moin zusammen, ich hab eine .xml Datei in der ich alle path= Einträge löschen möchte. sed 's/path="*"//g' default.xml mit Wildcard greift nicht. Jemand eine Idee? https://gist.github.com/BenJule/15d7fc34cd9e3b78218160253d30557e
<le_bot> Title: default.xml · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<BenLue> hello together, how can i remove the path="*" entry in my default.xml. Was trying with $sed 's/path="*"//g' default.xml but the Wildcard isnt working :/ https://gist.github.com/BenJule/15d7fc34cd9e3b78218160253d30557e
<le_bot> Title: default.xml · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<Frickelpit> BenLue: vermutlich musst du die Sonderzeichen noch escapen
<junglist> heyh0
<junglist> hab ein problem ne .tgz zu installieren
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/gvnr611f
<le_bot> Title: möchte f.lux installieren: https://justgetflux.com/ paketsuche und softwarecen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<junglist> pastebin, weil mehr als 3 zeilen
<k1l_> warum nimmst du nicht redshift, das ist in den paketquellen bei ubuntu dabei
<Frickelpit> Alternativ dazu: https://github.com/xflux-gui/xflux-gui#ubuntu-ppa-package-manager-install
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - xflux-gui/xflux-gui: Better lighting for Linux. Open source GUI for xflux (at github.com)
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Redshift/
<le_bot> Title: Redshift › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<junglist> joa dann einfach redshift. kannte das programm nicht
<BenLue> Frickelpit: sed 's/path="\*"//g' default.xml ?
<Frickelpit> BenLue: http://regexr.com/ zum üben ;)
<le_bot> Title: RegExr: Learn, Build, & Test RegEx (at regexr.com)
<Frickelpit> BenLue: denk dran, du musst nicht nur path="foo" matchen, sondern auch path="foo/bar"
<Frickelpit> BenLue: du kannst es dir aber auch einfacher machen und die Datei mit einem GUI-Editor bearbeiten, die haben meistens ein "Suchen und Ersetzen".
<BenLue> Frickelpit: atom kate und co. nehmen leider auch keine Wildcards an :/
<Frickelpit> BenLue: soll denn path= auch komplett weg?
<sash_> BenLue: Atom musst du das afaik sagen, also Ctrl+f und da irgendwo regex anklicken
<BenLue> habs jetzt mit #Atom geschafft. Find: path=".*name Replace: name :D
<BenLue> Frickelpit: & sash_ danke für die Tips
<Frickelpit> np
<vlt> BenLue: lxml kann sowas sehr gut. Oft besser als regex.
<sash_> BenLue: Das stimmt, was vlt schreibt. XML/HTML usw. mit regex zu bearbeiten ist meistens eher ne schlechte Idee.
<junglist> noch ein problem
<junglist> ich habe hier meinen USB-stick rumfliegen, von dem ich ubuntu aus installiert habe. jetzt kann ich ihn nicht mehr formatieren. gparted spuckt das aus: https://abload.de/img/unbenanntbysi1.png
<ring0> kannst ihn nullen mit dd
<ring0> angenommen /dev/sdc ist noch dein stick: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1M status=progress
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<frostschutz> junglist, mach ne neue partitionstabelle, neue partition, und formatier diese.
<frostschutz> nullen würde ich wenn überhaupt dann nur das erste mb ( count=1 zu dem dd befehl dazu )
<RedNifre> Was ist denn der beste weg eine mehrere GB große Datei von einem Mac über eine schlechte Internetverbindung zu einem Ubuntu oder Windows Rechner zu transferieren?
<RedNifre> Nen FTP aufmachen? Samba? Irgendwas mit Bittorrent? scp? rsync? Sonstwas?
<RedNifre> Ich sitze an dem Ende mit dem Ubuntu-Rechner und der schlechten Internet-Leitung :)
<ring0> post und usb-stick
<ring0> ;)
<RedNifre> Das hatte ich schon vorgeschlagen, aber die andere Seite hat es heute nicht zur Post geschafft und morgen ist Sonntag :(
<frostschutz> RedNifre, bittorrent hat den vorteil, am ende weisst du sicher dass die datei ok ist, da bittorrent ja jedem stücken ne checksumme gibt
<RedNifre> Welches bittorrent eignet sich denn für eine 1:1 Verbindung?
<RedNifre> Ich kenne nur sugarsync, aber das ist wohl proprietär?
<frostschutz> tja das ist die frage
<frostschutz> wie sind die rechner denn verbunden? ssh?
<RedNifre> und bittorrentsync heißt jetzt wohl resilio und ist auch kommerziell.
<RedNifre> Die Rechner sind einfach zwei Laptops (Macbook, Thinkpad)
<RedNifre> Beides privatrechner in Wohnungen wo sich die IP nachts ändert.
<RedNifre> Ist scp zuverlässig?
<RedNifre> Meine Wohnung ist auch über etwas dyndns-artiges auffindbar, wenn scp das versteht kommt es vielleicht sogar mit dem IP-Wechsel in der Nacht zurecht?
<junglist> frostschutz: diese meldungen gibt es dann
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/WsTpfqK9
<le_bot> Title: bei neuer partitionstabelle: 1 Partition ist derzeit aktiv auf Gerät /dev/sd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: definiere mal "schlechte" Internetleitung.
<frostschutz> rsync kennt --append
<RedNifre> "schlechte" Verbindung heißt etwa 1Mbit, da ich über eine marode Leitung mit einem weit entfernten Verteilerkasten verbunden bin.
<Frickelpit> Da wäre die Post in der Tat schneller :D
<frostschutz> junglist, ist das gemountet? sudo umount /dev/sdc*
<RedNifre> Ja, aber die andere Seite hat es wie gesagt heute nicht geschafft die SD-Karte zur Post zu bringen :)
<frostschutz> briefkästen werden mitunter auch sonntags geleert
<RedNifre> ja, aber vielleicht läuft es ja über nacht erfolgreich durch, dann hätte ich die daten schon morgen
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: ich würd da was einfaches wie gdrive o.ä. nehmen.
<RedNifre> Wenn ich der anderen Seite ssh-Zugriff auf meinen Laptop gebe, wird scp dann mit der IP-Änderung in der Nacht klarkommen?
<junglist> umount: /dev/sdc: not mounted
<junglist> umount: /dev/sdc2: not mounted
<sdx32> RedNifre: dropbox und -artige alternativen
<frostschutz> RedNifre, da das mit wiedereinwahl verbunden ist wird die verbindung abbrechen
<sdx32> RedNifre: eher mosh. Aber gibt's mosh-scp? Offenbar. Ist aber wohl noch unreif. https://github.com/mcginty/shoop
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - mcginty/shoop: scp has a run-in with mosh (alpha) (at github.com)
<Frickelpit> deswegen gdrive und Konsorten, da kannste den Rechner einfach laufen lassen
<junglist> also sind nicht gemounted...
<RedNifre> die gegenseite hat eine zu kleine dropbox
<RedNifre> was waere denn wenn ich einen ftp aufmache? Macht man das noch so?
<frostschutz> wenn du genug platz frei hast kannst du auch mit split viele kleine dateien draus machen, das vereinfacht dann den resume. dann einfach rsync in einer schleife
<frostschutz> oder eben rsync --append und hoffen
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: Nein
<Frickelpit> du müsstest den ftp an dein wan binden, schlechte idee für mal eben schnell ohne wissen
<Frickelpit> syncthing wäre noch eine Alternative
<sdx32> Sonst noch irgend webdav. Man google "webdav deutschland". Gibt's sogar von der Post (sic).
<frostschutz> junglist, keine meldung für sdc1? dann war es vielleicht das. ansonsten wenn gar nichts geht, nulle das 1. MB, stecke den stick neu an
<junglist> keine meldung für sdc1
<junglist> also das machen, was ring0 sagte?
<frostschutz> junglist, mit count=1
<junglist> da müssteste mir nochmal auf die sprünge helfen wohin das count=1
<junglist> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1M status=progress
<junglist> oder ist das egal?
<ring0> einfach ans ende
<RedNifre> ich schau mal
<ring0> mit count=1 überschreibt er halt nur das erste mb, sonst hätte er den ganzen stick genullt. dauert halt länger und ist nicht nötig im grunde
<junglist> nur um sicher zu gehen, der stick ist immer sdc, richtig? sda und sdb sind nämlich meine HDDs. die will ich ungern grillen
<ring0> guck vorher nach, was was ist. lsblk
<frostschutz> junglist, das musst du vorher überprüfen... lsblk, fdisk -l, ...
<junglist> gut
<junglist> habe den stick jetzt genullt
<junglist> hat geklappt. danke euch. letzte frage: gibt es unterschiede bei den partitionstabellentypen?
<frostschutz> junglist, msdos oder gpt. wenn du willst dass der stick auch an alten gurken erkannt wird, msdos
<ring0> ja, gibt mbr und gpt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen/#Wie-und-wo-werden-Partitionen-verwaltet
<le_bot> Title: Grundlagen › Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<junglist> wieder was gelernt. ich liebe diesen channel
<junglist> vielen dank für eure hilfe
<ring0> gerne 
<junglist> grrr
<junglist> Der/die Partition(en) 1, 2 auf /dev/sdc wurden geschrieben, aber es war nicht möglich, den Kernel über die Änderungen zu informieren, weil sie wahrscheinlich in Benutzung sind. Daher werden die alten Partitionen noch benutzt. Sie sollten nun den Rechner neu starten, bevor Sie weitere Änderungen vornehmen.
<junglist> beim erstellen einer msdos tabelle
<junglist> ah ich war zu voreilig. war egal
<frostschutz> RedNifre, das funktioniert bei mir: rsync -va --progress --append bigfile.img user@host:~/bigfile.img -- wenn das abgebrochen wird, macht er beim erneuten aufruf da weiter, wo er aufgehört hat
<frostschutz> die datei darf halt nicht verändert werden
<ring0> junglist, evtl hätte rausziehen und wieder reinstecken vorm partitionieren geholfen ;)
<junglist> *hust* ja :>
<frostschutz> wenn sdc in benutzung war, wirds beim einstecken dann sdd 
<frostschutz> ansonsten spinnt gparted:)
<RedNifre> frostschutz ah, klingt auch gut
<perflyst> Hello
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-10
<rentier> Huhu! Ich hab da einen Untertitel-Editor namens Aegisub, der stürzt in letzter Zeit jedes Mal ab, wenn ich versuche, die Timings zu verschieben, hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt?
<rentier> Ich hatte das schon mal, als das Systemvolume voll war, aber aktuell hab ich überall genug Platz und auch keine alten Linuxheader, die irgendwas verstopfen oder dergleichen. Aegisub neu installiert hab ich auch schon
<Frickelpit> ich würds mal ausm Terminal starten und schauen, was er beim Absturz anzeigt.
<Tim_tim> hey :), ich hab stress mit meiner fritz box. ich habe die ip adresse der box verändert. jetzt komme ich nicht mehr zu den einstellungen der fritz box. wie kann ich das rückgängig machen? ich habe es schon wie hier geschrieben versucht https://avm.de/service/fritzbox/fritzbox-7270/wissensdatenbank/publication/show/395_Netzwerkadapter-fuer-Aufruf-der-Benutzeroberflaeche-ueber-Notfall-IP-einrichten/ was gebe ich für gateway und was für den dns-serve
<Tim_tim> r an?
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerkadapter für Aufruf der Benutzeroberfläche über "Notfall-IP" einrichten | FRITZ!Box 7270 | AVM Deutschland (at avm.de)
<ring0> die ip vom router
<Tim_tim> die ip vom rooter kann ich im browser nicht aufrufen
<Tim_tim> die verbindung scheitert schon davor immer
<k1l_> wie bist du verbunden?
<Tim_tim> über lan. 
<Tim_tim> im chat bin ich leider dann immer offline wenn ichs erneut versuche
<Tim_tim> ich habe jetzt wired profile
<k1l_> d.h. du bist mit der box verbunden?
<Tim_tim> ich weiss jedoch nicht was ich bei gateway eingeben soll
<Tim_tim> ich hab adressen auf 'manuell' gestellt
<Tim_tim> Adresse 169.254.1.1 Netzmaske 255.255.0.0 Gateway ?
<Tim_tim> DNS ist auf automatisch und Routen ist auch auf automatisch
<k1l_> du kannst dir nicht die selbe adresse geben wie die box hat
<Tim_tim> ok, muss ich dann meine ip überhaupt festlegen (die des pcs?)
<k1l_> lies nochmal den text oben.
<k1l_> die dort genannte ip ist von der box. unten steht dann du sollst die .2 ip nehmen.
<Tim_tim> ok
<k1l_> ist deine fritze überhaupt in dem ipclient/wlan-repeater modus?
<Tim_tim> wie mache ich das?
<k1l_> das was du da gerade befolgst ist doch der rettungsmodus für diese modi
<k1l_> willste die fritze nicht einfach resetten und nochmal von vorne anfangen?
<Tim_tim> wie resette ich das ding? ich kann mich ja nicht anmelden
<Lengsdorfer> hat das ding nicht son reset loch?
<Tim_tim> nein
<Tim_tim> dect wlan
<k1l_> gibt einen DECT telefon code
<Tim_tim> ich hab kein telefon.
<Tim_tim> die ip habe ich, die ich neu vergeben habe
<Tim_tim> aber ich kann die ip box damit trotzdem nicht anwählen
<k1l_> also du bekommst per dhcp eine ip von der fritze?
<k1l_> was ist mit "fritz.box" als url?
<Tim_tim> nein, ich meine die ip die ich meine, dass ich vorher in die einstellungen der fritz box gegeben hab
<Tim_tim> http://fritz.box klappt nicht (das wär zu leicht ;) )
<Tim_tim> und http://besagte_ip klappt auch nicht
<k1l_> bist du denn in dem netz?
<k1l_> ich weiß ja nicht was du da alles rumgefummelt hast und wie dein setup da aussieht
<Tim_tim> ich hab internet nur über lan in meinem zimmer. ich wollte die fritz box als access point fürs wlan nehmen.
<Tim_tim> ich versuchs nochmal..
<Tim_tim> hat nicht geklappt
<Tim_tim> hatte gelesen dass man wlan ausschalten muss wenn man per lan verbindet (macht nicht viel sinn)
<vlt> Tim_tim: Benutzt Du genau diese Fritz-Box gerade als Verbindung zum Internet?
<Tim_tim> nein
<Tim_tim> ist studentenwohnheim. was hinter der lan box ist mit der ich gerade im internet bin hab ich 0 ahnung
<Tim_tim> daher weiss ich auch nicht ob das mit der fritz box als wlan funktionieren kann. ich hätte halt gerne wlan
<Tim_tim> vom studentenwohnheim ist eine feste ip vorgegeben. daher habe ich die ip der fritz box umgestellt
<jokrebel> DHCP Konflikt vielleicht?
<Tim_tim> mit protokollen kenn ich mich 0 aus
<Tim_tim> wie kann ich das feststellen=
<_moep_> < Tim_tim> daher weiss ich auch nicht ob das mit der fritz box als wlan funktionieren kann. ich hätte halt gerne wlan <- kommt drauf an, wie das netzwerk eingerichtet ist. Im schlechtesten fall musst du NAT ausmachen
<_moep_> das siehst du im wireshark
<_moep_> und welche feste hast du eingestellt?
<Tim_tim> 10.90.10.112
<_moep_> und die hast du genommen weil?
<Tim_tim> das ist die vorgabe vom wohnheim
<Tim_tim> die schreiben ip-adresse, subneztmaske,standartgateway, bevorzugter dns und alternativ dns
<_moep_> dann teste doch mal die ip-adresse?
<_moep_> das fritz.box nicht mehr geht, sollte klar sein, wenn du den default gw geändert hast
<Tim_tim> hab ich schon. also http://10.90.10.112
<Tim_tim> das klappt nicht
<k1l_> pingen der ip geht?
<Tim_tim> hab ich noch nicht versucht.. gleich wieder da..
<Tim_tim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25509082/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> also nein
<Tim_tim> connect: Network is unreachable
<Tim_tim> warum zeigt es dann so viel an?
<k1l_> weil er sturr weiter macht mit dem pingen
<Tim_tim> bei der von mir vergebenen ip adresse kommt nur connect: Network is unreachable
<vlt> Tim_tim: Kannste nochmal Dein Setup beschreiben?
<vlt> Welche Geräte sind gerade wie verbunden?
<Tim_tim> Die FritzBox ist über LAN mit dem PC verbunden
<Tim_tim> Die Fritz box ist sonst nicht weiter verbunden
<k1l_> Tim_tim: du musst das wlan ausmachen mit dem knopf an der box.
<Tim_tim> ja, ist aus
<Tim_tim> der einzige knopf der leuchtet ist Power/DSL
<Tim_tim> Als Ausgang nehme ich LAN1
<k1l_> und wie ist dein ubuntu verbunden?
<Tim_tim> über die LAN Buxe am Notebook
<Tim_tim> kann natürlich sein, dass das kabel defekt ist.  ich hab leider nur die eine..
<Tim_tim> das hat allerdings vor einem monat noch bestens funktioniert
<vlt> Tim_tim: `ip a` und `ip r` würden mich interessieren.
<vlt> Tim_tim: Kabel kannste mit `ethtool eth0` testen.
<Tim_tim> was sind ip a und ip r? wie finde ich die herraus?
<nagetier> Das sind Befehle für die Konsole deines Ubuntu, die Ausgabe interessiert.
<Tim_tim> ok, dann bin ich nochmal offline..
<Tim_tim> https://pastebin.com/P63UvpeG
<le_bot> Title: ip a 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vlt> Tim_tim: Wieso bist Du eigentlich immer offline zwischendurch? Was machst Du da?
<Tim_tim> Ich hab nur eine LAN Buxe am PC
<vlt> Und?
<Tim_tim> dann wechsel ich zum Hausinternen Internet
<Tim_tim> also LAN
<Tim_tim> dann kann ich aber nicht direkt mit der FritzBox verbunden sein
<vlt> Ok, probier doch mal `ifconfig enp0s9:0 192.168.178.2`
<vlt> Tim_tim: Hast Du noch ein zweites Kabel?
<Tim_tim> nein. das hausinterne kabel hat auf der einen seite keinen standart lan stecker sonder ein anderes system
<vlt> Tim_tim: Also ja.
<Tim_tim> ok ;)
<vlt> Tim_tim: Kann ich mal `ip a; ip r` im jetzigen Zustand sehen?
<Tim_tim> aber keines was ich dazu nützen könnte es an die fritz box anzuschließen
<Tim_tim> ok
<vlt> Tim_tim: Das Kabel, das Du in den PC steckst, würde doch auch in die Fritzbox passen.
<Tim_tim> https://pastebin.com/dLsgsEZN
<le_bot> Title: ip a 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Tim_tim> ja das stimmt. dann hätte ich aber im jetzigen zustand kein internet mehr am pc
<vlt> WHY?
<vlt> Ist die 10.90.... per DHCP bezogen?
<Tim_tim> na weil die fritz box das signal nicht weitergibt
<Tim_tim> oder?
<vlt> Tim_tim: Das halte ich für Quatsch.
<vlt> Wieviele LAN-Ports hat die Fritzbox?
<Tim_tim> 4
<vlt> Rein damit.
<vlt> Moment ...
<Tim_tim> ok -> kurz offline
<vlt> DHCP?
<Tim_tim> dh?
<vlt> Woher hat der PC die 10.90er IP-Adresse?
<Tim_tim> die hab ich eingegeben.
<vlt> Wo?
<vlt> Warum war die in Deinem ersten Output von `ip a` nicht dabei?
<nagetier> Ich glaube ich würde eher einen der lokalen Administratoren fragen, die wissen sicherlich ganz genau wie Endgeräte zusätzlich ins Netzwerk gebracht werde
<Lengsdorfer> das mit dem Hauskabel in die Fritzbox setzt aber einen uplink Port in der Fritzbox voraus, oder nicht?
<Lengsdorfer> oder ein cross kabel, was aber wohl nicht vorhanden ist
<nagetier> Port 4 kann so konfiguriert werden dass es nicht das interne DSL-Modem nutzt
<nagetier> und an dem vorhandenen Kabel wird man nicht viel ändern können :)
<Lengsdorfer> nein, ich meine, dass man eigentlich ein cross kabel zwischen zwei routern/switches/ub braucht, oder eben einen uplinkport
<Lengsdorfer> hubs
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: ne, heute nicht mehr
<nagetier> das schnallen die Geräte selber
<Lengsdorfer> nicht? ich werde alt
<nagetier> :)
<k1l_> jo, crosscable sind nicht mehr nötig bei modernerer hardware
<Tim_tim> sry
<Tim_tim> 10.90.10.112 hab ich bei der IP
<Tim_tim> und 10.90.10.254 am Gateway
<vlt> Tim_tim: Wo hast Du das eingegeben?
<vlt> Warum war die in Deinem ersten Output von `ip a` nicht dabei?
<Tim_tim> bei den Wired Einstellungen
<Tim_tim> ich hab 2 unterschiedliche Profile angelegt, weil bei der Fritz Box Seite ja stand, dass ich dem PC eine bestimmte IP zuweisen soll
<vlt> Tim_tim: Wie sind die Geräte denn jetzt verbunden? Haus <==> Fritzbox (als Switch) <==> PC?
<Tim_tim> ne immer noch haus <=> PC
<vlt> Tim_tim: Schalte odch mal die Fritzbox als Switch dazwischen, damit Du nicht immer hin- und herwechseln musst.
<Tim_tim> ok
<nagetier> vlt: Ich wäre vorsichtig so nicht einen weiteren DHCP-Server in das Netzwerk zu stellen
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, so macht man sich bei den übrigen wohnheimbewohnern beliebt:)
<vlt> Den DHCP-Server der Fritzbox hat er doch deaktiviert, dachte ich.
<nagetier> Ich bin mir da überhaupt nicht mehr sicher.. :)
<nagetier> Bin nur recht fest der Meinung das ein Admin, der das lokale Netz kennt, die Sache in 5 Minuten konfiguriert, und zwar korrekt
<Lengsdorfer> bestimmt. aber der sitzt vermutlich, wie alle, sonntags abend vorm tv
<nagetier> Dann lässt man die Sache bis morgen so wie sie ist :)
<Tim_tim2> das klappt nicht
<Tim_tim2>  Looking up irc.ubuntu.com..  Connecting to chat.freenode.net (81.18.73.123) port 8001..  Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable und X-Chat spielt auch nicht mehr mit
<Tim_tim2> also danke für die ganze Mühe, aber ich geh jetzt pennen. morgen startet das studium.. nacht :)
<nagetier> Tim_tim2: Penne gut, und frage morgen, wenn Zeit vorhanden ist, den Admin :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-02
<koli50> moin, bei meinem convertible laptop ist das bild um 90 grad gedreht und es dreht sich mit wenn ich ihn auf die seite stelle - wo lässt sich das korrigieren?
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich irgendwo in den X settings.
<stevieh> guggst du unter "rotation sensor <der markenname deines laptops> ubuntu" im magischen indanett
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-03
<j0k> was läuft falsch wenn trotz dem Setzen von GRUB_DEFAULT saved nicht das zuletzt gebootete OS hochgefahren wird?
<MadPsymon> du musst noch GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true setzen, so viel ich weiß
<j0k> das ist auch so gesetzt
<j0k> oh! kann das sein, dass man update-grub nicht mit update-grub2 verwechseln darf=
<j0k> ?
<j0k> oder auch nicht. Anscheinend kann es sich nur nicht merken, wenn vorher Windows gebootet war. Komisch - hatte das auf dem alten Rechner doch auch erfolgreich in Betrieb
<j0k> alle anderen "letzte Benutzung" werden gemerkt. Nur wenn ich Windows7 auswähle fährt Grub danach nicht wieder Windows hoch sondern die Auswahl vor dem Windowsstart - selbst nach mehreren neustarts bzw. reboots- Windows muss ich immer manuell auswählen
<j0k> eigentlich ja gut so :-D aber an diesem Rechner leider ungut für den Haussegen 
<LupusE> ist da nicht was mit chainloader gewesen? also grub uebergibt an dne ntldr, bevor er den status zurueckschreiben kann?
<j0k> also so secureboot oder uefi kram is alles abgeschaltet. Und wenn ich Windows als boot default eintrage geht das. Nur ist das halt nicht unbedingt das, was ich wollte
<j0k> aber erst mal besser als "Windows kann nie automatisch booten" ... dann lieber immer :-/ zwecks dem Haussegen
<stevieh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/148662/how-to-get-grub2-to-remember-last-choice
<le_bot> Title: dual boot - How to get grub2 to remember last choice? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<j0k> stevieh: Da steht genau das drin, was ich seit Stunden erfolglos alles versucht habe. Grub merkt sich die letzte Auswahl bei allen nicht-Windows-Partitionen
<k1l> die genannte antwort dort funktioniert mit dualboot von 12.04 bis 19.10
<k1l> zeig mal deine /etc/default/grub
<j0k> k1l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5ZngqyYGF7/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> hehe, jetzt stellen sie hier gleich den Strom ab, bei ner ITK Firma nennt sich das Betriebsferien
<k1l> warum sind die alle in "" bei dir?
<k1l> zeig bitte mal das resultat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<k1l> und die ausgabe wenn du update-grub machst
<j0k> k1l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5XGhHqtbs8/ die .cfg
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> wie gesagt Schriften Farben und Hintergrund passt. Auch wenn ich eines der anderen Linux gestartet hatte
<j0k> nur halt bei Windows merkt er sich nicht, dass der letzte Boot mit WIN7 war
<j0k> k1l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Vv8zYDXvP/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> du schreibst das mit einem custom script und da fehlt der menueentry savedefault
<k1l> die defaults greifen nur bei den grub eigenen skripten
<j0k> ich hab das mit dem Grub customizer so fabriziert, ja. Das hatte ich auf dem alten Rechner aber auch genau so gemacht. Windows nach oben geschoben und den Text etwas modifiziert. Da klappte das noch
<j0k> war vorher über ein Ubuntu 18.04.3 so gebaut worden und nun ebenfalls
<j0k> mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_Customizer/ ...und wie gesagt klappt ja auch nur das merken von Windows nicht
<le_bot> Title: GRUB Customizer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> ob das mit dem "nach oben schieben" und/oder "Text modifizieren" zusammen hängt? (wobei beides auch auf dem alten System damals so gemacht wurde)
<k1l> j0k: lies was ich schrieb: es liegt daran, dass dem windows eintrag (aus deinem custom ding) eine option fehlt.
<k1l> die anderen einträge haben die genannte option gesetzt. daher klappt das dort auch. wie das jetzt mit dem grub customizer zu regeln ist, weiß ich nciht, da ich den nicht kenne.
<j0k>  wo genau siehst Du das? Und wo müsste ich ansetzen es zu ändern?
<j0k> Hab jetzt auch kein Problem damit die /etc/default/grub auch noch manuell weiter anzupassen, dass das wieder klappt
<j0k> k1l: hast Du diesen Fehler aus der .cfg herausgefunden? 
<k1l> guck dir die resultierende /boot/grub/grub.cfg an. da fehlt in deinem custom windows eintrag der savedefault wie er bei den anderen einträgen ist.
<j0k> aber die grub.cfg wird doch von update-grup kreiert
<j0k> und das wiederum nimmt dafür die /etc/default/grub her
<k1l> aus den scripten im grub.d verzeichnis, ja
<j0k> dort sehe ich aber keinen Fehler
<j0k> ah ok
<k1l> und das was der custom skripter dings da macht, da ist der fehler zu suchen.
<j0k> hat dann vielleicht dieser costomizer in den scripten bei grub.d was vermurkst?
<k1l> ja, der übernimmt nicht das default für den windows eintrag. 
<j0k> wo find ich denn grub.d (bin glaub grad zu doof inzwischen
<k1l> in /etc
<j0k> das war doch dieses Verzeichnis mit den 20 30 40 und so
<j0k> das is ja interessant
<j0k> vermutlich sollte da auch eine Datei "xx_windows" oder so ähnlich liegen. Oder?
<j0k> oder muss da Microsoft wie so oft mal wieder gaanz anders behandelt werden
<j0k> oder is das die 40_custom_proxy?
<j0k> wenn dies alles nicht immer so dermaßen miteinander verstrickt wär und ich dann obendrein von den Scripts kaum Plan hätte
<j0k> das mit dem Versuch den Eintrag an erste Stelle zu verschieben scheint da wohl die Probleme zu verursachen. Nachdem ich das nun wieder entfernt habe (Windows7 steht nun wieder irgendwo mitten drin im Menü) scheint es nun auch endlich zu klappen, dass er sich auch WIN als letzten Boot merken kann
<j0k> danke k1l MadPsyom LupusE stevieh für die Unterstützung
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-04
<TomTom> Guten Morgen!
<doev> Hallo.
<doev> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Modul nvidia deaktiviere? mir rmmod nvidia komme ich nicht weiter.
<j0k> einfach den nividiatreiber purgen?
<doev> rmmod: ERROR: Module nvidia is not currently loaded
<doev> j0k, nein, der soll ja nur Zeitweise deaktiviert werden.
<j0k> na dann nutzt Du das Modul ja eh nicht
<doev> doch, sagt ja lsmod
<j0k> is bei Nvidia nicht eh immer ein neustart nötig nach änderungen? 
<doev> j0k, nein ... denke nicht.
<doev> das Problem scheint ja zu sein, dass ich nicht das richtige Module anspreche. Er sagt ja es sei nicht geladen.
<doev> lsmod müsste mal genau sagen wo das Modul liegt
<j0k> NVidia is a nightmare
<doev> sollte der Modulname nicht nvidia.ko sein?
<j0k> also für mich zumindest
<doev> also: Mein X-Server läuft mit der internen Grafikkarte. Für meine Nvidia GPU musste ich den Treiber installieren, damit ich CUDA etc. nutzen kann. Ich will die Karte nur frei machen, damit ich sie einer VM zuordnen kann.
<doev> Das muss doch gehen, ohne den Treiber deinstallieren zu müssen.
<j0k> sorry da hab ich keine Ahnung
<j0k> aber sin ja noch dutzende andere da
<doev> Ich anscheint auch nicht :) 
<doev> da gibt es den Befehl nvidia-modprobe .... hmm
<doev> Gibt es denn keine Liste von geladenen Modulen incl. Path?
<doev> man bin ich doof. 
<doev> Der Treiber ist gestoppt und die Grafikkarte unbenutzt. Trotzdem startet die VM nicht: pci,host ..... is not viable
<ThreeM> bios mus vt-d supporten 
<doev> ThreeM, ist alles an ... mus mal neu booten.
<doev> Habe bei der Gelegenheit das BIOS gecheckt. Die Option ist aktiviert.
<doev> Hänge immernoch bei der gleichen Fehlermedldung.
<doev> aha :)
<doev> Am Treiber scheint es gar nicht zu liegen, der darf geladen sein.
<doev> Aber ich glaube es erst, wenn das OS läuft .... mal sehen.
<doev> Während der Installation haut er schon Kernelfehler raus.
<ThreeM> wird der rechner nur für virtualisierung genutzt?
<doev> ThreeM nein
<doev> Ich installiere gerade ein Xubuntu um dann später erst die GPU hinzuzufügen. Dann wenn ich per ssh auf die VM komme. Hatte nämlich den Eindruck, dass da was läuft, ich aber nichts sehe.
<doev> so, habe der vm nachträglich die grafikkarte zugeordnet und dann blieb der Bildschirm dunkel.
<doev> per ssh komme ich drauf und lspci sieht gut aus.
<doev> ich vermute, dass das Signal über einen anderen Port kommt
<doev> Fehlanzeige. Überall nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Auch im VM-Fenster.
<doev> ThreeM, hast du eine Idee?
<ThreeM> was fürn hypervisor?
<doev> lsmod zeigt mir  nouveau an ... sollte das nicht bedeuten, dass er über die Nvidiakarte raus will?
<doev> qemu
<ThreeM> bin raus
<doev> schade
<doev> aber eigentlich doch ein Linuxproblem. Es soll jetzt den Xserver wieder über die andere Grafikkarte laufen lassen.
<doev> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Red Hat, Inc. QXL paravirtual graphic card (rev 04) <- über den hier.
<doev> Also beim Runterfahren, habe ich kurz den Splashscreen auf dem Anschluss der PCI-Karte.
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-05
<Fussel> man braucht ne selfsat flachantenne dazu?
<Fussel> huch, ww
<Nagash> bin ich jetzt im deutschen ubuntu?
<stevieh> Jawoll
<Nagash> okay hallo erstmal ich bin neu hier im freenode channel universum
<Nagash> hi stevieh
<Nagash> ich bräuchte hilfe bei der installation von ubuntu
<Nagash> kennst du dich damit aus?
<stevieh> was geht denn nicht?
<Nagash> okay ich möchte ubuntu nebst windows installieren und der sagt immer bei der installation von ubunt, ich kann den grub 2 bootloader nicht installieren.
<Nagash> habe dann versucht nur ubuntu zu installieren selber fehler was mache ich falsch?
<stevieh> k.a. könnte was mit UEFI zu tun haben?
<stevieh> wo willst du denn grub2 installieren? im MBR?
<Nagash> secureboot ist aus.
<Nagash> ja ich habe ohne uefi installiert.
<Nagash> ist nur eine platte ne ssd drin.
<Nagash> jap
<stevieh> dann hab ich auch keine Idee, musst vielleicht mal genauer nachschauen, was nicht geht.
<Nagash> es liegt an ubuntu glaube ich.
<Nagash> sorry
<stevieh> genauer meinte ich ;-)
<Nagash> wie kann man das denn sonst noch machen kann man grub auch nacher installieren?
<Nagash> ich meine nachdem beide system drauf sind oder was willst du wissen.
<stevieh> !grub
<le_bot> Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<stevieh> super link. 
<stevieh> hey, backoffice. Macht mal das Wiki ordentlich!
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/
<le_bot> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nagash> ich sehe nochmal nach.
<Nagash> wie schalte ich efi aus?
<Nagash> wie geht das genau so das in mbr geschrieben werden kann?
<stevieh> lies das alles mal nach, da steht sehr viel
<Nagash> okay das ist viel info auf einmal
<Nagash> nur seltsam das die installation nicht auch geht wenn man ubuntu ohne weiteres os installiert.
<stevieh> das ist alles seltsam, ich würde sagen, da ist noch was gesperrt...
<Nagash> nur was der zeigt immer zwei sektoren auf der ssd an einmal 15 gb dann 256 Gb das ist die tatsächliche größe der Festplatte.
<j0k> Nagash: Was genau kommt den für Meldung eigentlich?
<j0k> denn
<Nagash> nur da grub 2 ich habe das gerade nicht vor mir einen moment bitte.
<j0k> Und wie installierst Du welche Ubuntu ISO
<j0k> Von ner LiveDVD?
<j0k> mit dessen Installer für die Platte?
<Nagash> sorry dauert noch etwas da ist was dazwischengekommen
<Nagash> ich melde mich in einer stunde tut mir leid
<Fussel> Nagash: kam die meldung "kann grub nicht installieren" von dem instalationsstick?
<Nagash> okay bin zurück sorry
<Nagash> heute dauert allles länger
<Nagash> sorry wer ist gerade hier
<Nagash> okay nochmals bitte die frage beim installieren von grub 2 kam folgender fehler
<Nagash> das ausführen von grub/install/dev/sda ist fehlgeschlagen
<Nagash> er bitte darum den bootloader an anderer stelle zu installieren
<j0k> ist das deine Interpretation? Oder die komplette Meldung 
<j0k> und wie Du was installierst weiß ich immer noch nicht sicher
<Nagash> wie kann ich mir das ganze protokoll ansehen?
<Nagash> das steht da so wie ich es beschrieben habe.
<j0k> 18:58        j0k | Und wie installierst Du welche Ubuntu ISO
<Nagash> Die 64 bit, Version 19.04 LTS
<j0k> Und schmeißt das der Installer schon bei der Partitionierung oder erst bei Abschluss?
<Nagash> bei Abschluss die Installation klappt ohen Komplikation ansonsten.
<j0k> herrjeh
<j0k> von LiveDVD aus?
<Nagash> er sagt am ende konnte bootloader nicht installieren, zitat ende.
<Nagash> nein Iso von Homepage Ubuntu dann auf Disk gebrannt und installation gestartet.
<j0k> die Disk wurde auf Fehler überprüft bereits?
<Nagash> da gibt es keinen. 
<j0k> Soll heißen: " Ja ich habe die Disk mit ihrem Selbsttest auf Fehler überprüfen lassen"? *herrgott muss man alles aus der Nase ziehn?*
<Nagash> ah ich dachte du meinst das brennprogramm nein wie geht das?
<j0k> kann man im Bootmehü der DVD auswählen
<Nagash> da kommt kein bootmenü
<Nagash> da steht ubuntu und dann kommt die gui also das live bild
<j0k> also bei mir kann man da erstmal schon zwischen installieren und Live ausprobieren auswählen und da kann man glaub auch Memtest und auch CD Überprüfung wählen
<Nagash> hier ist das so das er direkt das live betriebssytem lädt
<nils_2> drücke mal esc oder f12 während des bootens
<Nagash> okay momento
<Nagash> gut klapppt fehlerüberprüfung läuft
<Nagash> danke für den tip mit f12
<Nagash> gut die disk ist ohne fehler
<Nagash> sorry leute ich gehe jetzt schlafen. Morgen kamm man ja weitersehen, danke schon mal an nils_2 jok und die anderen. 
<Nagash> Muss jetzt n8
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-06
<karst> hi an alle
<User123> Moin, ich habe die Schreibrechte auf meiner Windowspartiion verloren, die letzte Woche noch da waren. Woran kann das liegen und wie bekomme ich diese wieder?
<stevieh> am mounten.
<liKe2k1> Moin, kann es sein das "realm permit --all" unter Ubuntu 18.04.3 nicht funktioniert? Probiere gerade meine Ubuntu Box ins AD zu bekommen aber ich kann mir nur anmelden, wenn ich explizit meinen User via "realm permit <user>" freigebe. Ich steuere die Zugriffsregeln aber via /etc/security/access.conf 
<jordanb> hi
<jordanb> kann mir jemand sagen, wieso ich mit ubuntu 19.04 das problem habe, dass kopiervorgänge, die meine externe festplatte betreffen, extrem langsam ablaufen und währenddessen das komplette system quasi lahmlegen?
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-07
<Tuor_live> Hi, ich bin gerade auf einen ubuntu 19.04 live system und wollte auf einen NVME SSD zugreifen. Ich kann in /dev/nvme* nichts finden. Woran kann das liegen? Also was ich will ist meine Keepass-Datei von den SSD Lesen und ein spezifisches Passwort zu erhalten. Ich brauche sie also nur temporaer einzubinden.
<Tuor_live> (lsblk listet sie auch nicht)
<Tuor_live> s/einen/eine/ 
<Tuor_live2> re
<Tuor_live2> Ich muss zwar mal weg. werde mir aber spaeter das irclog anschauen. Falls jemand eine Idee hat.
<Trygon> hallo an alle
<Trygon> ich bräuchte hilfe bei der installation von ubuntu neben win 8
<Trygon> ich habe die installatioins disk auf fehler gebrüft.
<Trygon> alles okay no failed found
<Trygon> habe jetzt parted magic neuseste version laufen.
<Trygon> das mainboard ist vom Hersteller ASUS Modelbezeichnung ist M5A97 LE R2.0
<Trygon> mit UEFI als BIOS. Was muss ich tun habe noch kein OS bisher drauf.
<Trygon> oh sorry muss den namen  noch ändern
<Nagash> so tut mir leid hatte ich vergessen, und entschuldigt bitte weil ich letztens kurz angebunden war.
<Nagash> danke an Nils nochmal wegen des Tips mit f12.
<Nagash> Kann mir bitte jemand von euch helfen dabei?
<gzor> Hallo Leute, ich habe in meinem pc eine amd grafikkarte durch eine neue nvidia ersetzt, und jetzt startet der pc nicht mehr richtig. Per ssh komme ich noch drauf, aber eine grafische ausgabe kann ich nicht mehr erreichen. Weiß jemand was ich tuen muss, oder wie man die einstellungen und treiber zurücksetzen bzw installieren kann?
<drc> gzor, hast du eine xorg.conf? Guck mal in /etc/X11/
<gzor> nein, nur eine xorg.conf.failsafe
<drc> hm, das sollte egal sein
<drc> was für eine nvidia hast du jetzt?
<gzor> gtx 1660
<drc> welches ubuntu?
<gzor> ich habe es per konsole auf 19.04 geupgradet
<drc> okay, gut
<drc> moment
<gzor> der nvidia treiber 418 sollte die gpu unterstützen. deswegen habe ich diesen per apt-get installiert. allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich meinem system sagen kann, dass er den benutzen soll (falls es daran liegt)
<drc> sollte automatisch passieren, eigentlich  … zeig mal bitte die ausgabe von `apt policy nvidia-driver-418` und `dkms status`
<drc> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<gzor> das erste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7cCMybMQNW/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gzor> dkms status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MhYYBgKwRY/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> welchen kernel benutzt du gerade? `uname -a`
<gzor>  5.0.0-27-generic
<drc> hmm, modul ist also da
<gzor> das ist mein xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d34b6Jgy8C/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gzor> für mich sieht es so aus, als ob der nvidia treiber gar nicht geladen wird
<drc> jo, das sieht so aus
<drc> Guck mal bitte in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, ob da irgendwelche seltsamen Konfigurationsdateien liegen
<drc> brb
<gzor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WWbDCb962C/ <-  für mich sieht das relativ normal aus. die nvidia datei verweist auch auf den 418er
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> ich hab gerade mal neugestartet und auf den 430er nvidia gewechselt, der funktioniert gut mit meiner 1070
<gzor> ich versuche mal den 435 zu installieren... das ist der neuste den man auf der nvidia seite findet
<drc> ich würd es erstmal mit dem 430 probieren, der ist zumindest offiziell paketiert
<drc> direkt von nvidia installieren geht gerne mal schief
<drc> aber ja, außer treiberwechsel habe ich auch gerade keine gute idee
<gzor> hm ok
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-08
<ludste> lubuntu 19.04: hab eine kleine Frage: kann kein Menü öffnen, wenn ich "Leiste konfigurieren" -> Schnellstarter -> "Plugins hinzufügen" -> Schnellstarter -> "Widget hinzufügen" ausführe
<andy2209> Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder! Darf ich hier einfach eine Frage (technisches Problem) stellen? :)
<k1l> nur zu
<andy2209> Vielen Dank! Nutze seit Jahren begeistert Ubuntu. Heut hab ich das Problem, dass plötzlich auto mount nicht mehr funktioniert, weder bei USB-Sticks noch bei DVDs. Laut den Logs werden die Laufwerke eingebunden, sind auch bei lsusb erkennbar, aber sie werden nicht in /media/andy gemountet. :-(
<andy2209> Distrib: xubuntu 18.04. Das Problem ist nur bei meinem User... die anderen User am selben System können problemlos die Datenträger verbinden, und sie werden gemountet.
<ppq> klingt nach nem rechteproblem. vergleich mal die gruppen, in denen deine user sind.
<ppq> "groups" eingeben als jeweiliger nutzer
<ppq> plugdev müsste die richtige gruppe sein, die das ermöglicht, iirc
<ppq> und cdrom
<andy2209> Danke! Scheint aber nicht daran zu liegen... bin in plugdev und cdrom (nicht in iirc). Die Nutzerin lea (meine Tochter) ist nur in der Gruppe lea und weder in plugdev noch cdrom, bei ihrem Account wird aber gemountet. :-/
<k1l> wie sehen die rechte in /media/ aus?
<k1l> und mal "dmesg" angucken ob er da wegen irgendwas meckert
<andy2209> Rechte in /media/andy gleich wie in /media/lea, nur halt anderer Verzeichnisbesitzer.
<andy2209> dmesg liefert https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/77sWynCRdq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> beide user nutzen thunar als file explorer?
<andy2209> Beide nutzen thunar und nemo. Ich hab beide probiert. Da in /media/andy keine Verzeichnisse erscheinen, liegt das Problem m. E. aber nicht am Dateimanager. Oh Mist! Ich glaub ich setz das System komplett neu auf. Ärger mich jetzt schon seit Stunden darüber...
<andy2209> …und muss dringend mit dem Home-Office beginnen…
<k1l> beide thunar und nemo? das automount macht der file explorer. und wenn der eine user thunar nutzt und er andere nemo dann liegt da wohl das problem. 
<andy2209> Oh... dann muss ich mal schauen, wo ich den Default Filemanager wieder umstellen kann. Danke für den Hinweis!
<k1l> wenn du auf nemo umgestellt hast, dann wird der für automount den ganzen gnome unterbau mit gvfs brauchen.
<andy2209> Hab jetzt die "Bevorzugte Anwendung" auf thunar umgestellt für den User. Noch erscheint der USB-Stick aber nicht. Muss ich mich zuerst aus- und wieder einloggen?
<k1l> denke ja
<andy2209> Dann muss ich mal kurz off. :)
<andy2209> k1l, Dir schonmal ganz lieben Dank.
<k1l> kein ding
<andy2209> Nix is. :-(
<andy2209> Ich glaub ich geb auf und probier mal das brandneue Linux Mint 19.2 als Clean Install... falls nicht noch jemand ne Idee hat.
<j0k> Was sollte Mint da besser machen?
